#ubuntu-es 2010-11-29
<Lopulus> hola
<chakal^-^> hola Lopulus
<Lopulus> tengo un problema con el kget.
<Lopulus> me podran ayudar
<Lopulus> ?
<chakal^-^> creo o pienso que es imposible Lopulus ayudarte si no dices el problema ... vamos, digo yo he
<yarol> !
<yarol> !list
<yarol> @list
<julian> hola
<julian> hola!!
<yarol> hola julian
<pablo_sebastian> hola
<EGCdigital> hola pablo_sebastian
<EGCdigital> que paso!
<pablo_sebastian> hola egc ehm
<pablo_sebastian> recien me inicie en ubuntu netbook remiz
<pablo_sebastian> remix
<EGCdigital> :)
<pablo_sebastian> entonces hay cosas que desconosco
<pablo_sebastian> necesito algo de ayuda
<yarol> haz tuz preguntas pablo_sebastian
<pablo_sebastian> ehm tengo un netbook mini hp 110 3000
<pablo_sebastian> y le instale ayer aircrack-ng
<pablo_sebastian> pero segui unos comandos y se habilitaba la tarjeta podia ver
<yarol> y entonces pablo_sebastian
<pablo_sebastian> la señal de otras redes... y todo bien
<pablo_sebastian> pero no sabria que pasos serian para poder desencriptar claves wep
<pablo_sebastian> ... ya que mi tarjeta es como nueva y no e encontrado tuto...
<yarol> pablo_sebastian debes usar el airmon-ng para poner la tarjeta en modo monitor luego el airodump-ng para capturar
<yarol> y luego el aireplay
<yarol> aireplay-ng
<pablo_sebastian> mmm haberr
<guampa> ya que estan en el tema, siguen siendo solos las WEP las crackeables? o ya se puede alguna variante WPA?
<pablo_sebastian> yo que sepa se puede wpa con diccionario
<magu42> !warez pablo_sebastian  yarol guampa
<magu42> !pirateria  pablo_sebastian  yarol guampa
<guampa> ok, got it
<pablo_sebastian> pirateria???
<magu42> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en $channel. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<guampa> que pasa con ubottu, esta de huelga??
<pablo_sebastian> mmm pero aicrack-ng es de seguridad?
<guampa> tengo un problema con el pidgin, a lo mejor alguien me puede ayudar
<magu42> #ubuntu-es-offtopic  #aircarack-ng (ingles)
<guampa> me sigue hinchando con el certificado de omega.contacts.msn.con aunque ya le reemplace el anterior
<guampa> alguno tiene el mismo problema? estoy en 10.04
<cousteau> guampa: mira que esté bien actualizado; hace poco cambiaron todo en MS y el pidgin dejó de ir
<cousteau> ...ah, vale, que ya lo has intentado
<yarol> pablo_sebastian ve a mi canal y te explico
<guampa> si, lo cambie y a los dos dias vuelve con lo mismo
<yarol> si quieres
<pablo_sebastian> ok tienes canal
<pablo_sebastian> nose como verlo
<amphorae> En qué canal se puede discutir acerca de hackerar wifi?
<amphorae> hackear
<pptrueno> buenas noche gente
<guampa> amphorae: proba en ##linux o ##networking, pero no uses esa palabra, no te va a abrir muchas puertas
<guampa> por lo menos usada asi
<magu42> guampa» no hay en español?
<guampa> magu42: no que yo sepa, mal que le pese a alguno, la buena pasta en conocimiento esta en ingles
<magu42> guampa» es cierto, pero capaz que habia en español  :-(
<guampa> ahi me conecto el pidgin
<guampa> es increible haha
<guampa> se queja y despues conecta solo en un momento
<alberto> Hola
<yarol> hola albreto
<yarol> alberto
<alberto> ¿Qué tal?
<yarol> bien alberto
<guampa> hey alberto
<guampa> ah veo que te funciono
<alberto> guampa Ahí va, pero si hablas español
<alberto> guampa Perdón, hablas castellano.
<guampa> si amigo, es mi idioma nativo
<alberto> ¿Eres español?
<guampa> no vivo en argentina
<alberto> Ah, ok
<alberto> :)
<alberto> Bueno, pues te lo agradezco otra vez, esta vez en castellano.
<guampa> jaja,  no es nada, me alegro que funcionara
<alberto> Es que no me gusta decir que el "Español" es solo el castellano, me parece una falta de respeto a las otras lenguas de España.
<alberto> (Catalán, Euskera, Gallego, Bable, Fabla...)
<guampa> yo hasta gallego conozco haha
<guampa> las otras ya no
<alberto> Por eso yo no digo nunca que existe el idioma "Español".
<guampa> es una convencion, llamarlo asi. nunca le habia prestado atencion, pero bueno esos idiomas son de españa tambien
<alberto> Efectivamente.
<guampa> pues aca en argentina se le llama español tambien, y ni estamos en españa haha
<alberto> jeje, sí, es verdad
<alberto> En Argentina, en México, Uruguay, Paraguay, Chile, Venezuela...etc.
<guampa> sip
<alberto> Creo que sería más correcto decir que en todos aquellos países el idioma oficial es el castellano, no el Español.
<alberto> Pero en realidad, aquí en España también dice casi todo el mundo "Idioma Español"
<alberto> Somos los primeros que deberíamos dejar de decirlo, y empezar a decir "castellano".
<alberto> Es como el Chino.
<alberto> No hay un solo Chino.
<alberto> Está el Chino Cantonés y el Chino Mandarín.
<guampa> si en realidad hay como 15 lenguas principales
<alberto> (Y más que habrá)
<guampa> hay mas
<alberto> yarol ¿De dónde eres tú? :-)
<dannyLopez> buenas alguien sabe como instalar o activar los efectos stackswitch del compiz?
<yarol> soy de colombia alberto
<alberto> :)
<guampa> dannyLopez: que hace ese efecto?
<alberto> yarol ¿Chico o chica?
<alberto> Por cierto, ahora que habláis de efectos... ¿Alguien ha conseguido hacer funcionar el efecto nieve en Maverick?
<virus69> saludos amigos
<guampa> hey virus
<dannyLopez> guampa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIkqIP3xnpM aproximadamente al minuto 1:50
<guampa> aer
<dannyLopez> se levantan las ventanas como en 3d
<guampa> ah las ventanas 3d, lo conozco
<guampa> con el cubo cuando rotas no?
<dannyLopez> no
<virus69> como puedo entrar a el directorio que tengo compartido de ubuntu desde otra distibucion?
<dannyLopez> aver soy algo grafico el escritorio se "acuesta" y cuando pones el cursor sobre la ventana se "levanta"
<guampa> dannyLopez: ah eso tengo que verlo
<dannyLopez> pero solo se levanta la ventana seleccionada
<guampa> virus69: usa el cliente samba de la distro, pone las maquinas en el mismo grupo de trabajo
<guampa> logueate con las credenciales que hayas habilitado en el server
<dannyLopez> guampa: esta buenisimo
<virus69> umm a ver no entiendo muy bien hace mucho que no uso samba desde hardy
<virus69> la distro que uso es trisquel ya active la ocion de samba y comparti un directorio
<virus69> pero al entrar a red no logro ver la distro de ubuntu
<guampa> dannyLopez: 8O
<guampa> alucinanteç
<guampa> no se para que m.sirve haha pero me encanto
<yarol> soy chico alberto
 * dannyLopez siente algo de sarcasmo
<pipo65> dzup:
<pipo65> como ba
<pipo65> tengo un problema dzup
<dannyLopez> y me han dicho que se llama stackswitch
<guampa> pues no lo conocia, sin sarcasmos de mi parte
<dannyLopez> guampa: sabes como instalarlo entonces?
<guampa> es otro switcher mas
<dannyLopez> osea?
<guampa> dannyLopez: no lo tengo en mis plugins, calculo que tendras que buscar algun ppa con la version de compiz que lo tiene o compilarlo vos mismo
<dannyLopez> ese es un pequeñisimo problema, ya q soy novato
<virus69> saludos alguin tendra una guia para compartir directorio de ubuntu a otra distribucion
<virus69> y iseversa
<guampa> virus69: googlea +samba +ubuntu
<pipo65> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537692/
<guampa> virus69: y +samba +laotradistro
<pipo65> tengo un problema
<alberto> Una pregunta importante: ¿Sabéis cuál es la temperatura que no debe superar la cpu, normalmente?
<pipo65> sin abrir ninguna aplicacion el router me muestra q tengo actividad de red/internet
<pipo65> como identifico que es lo que genera esa actividad
<guampa> pipo65: tal vez un cliente ntp en tu maquina, apt o varios otros
<alberto> Lo digo porque instalé un screenlet medidor de temperatura, y cuando activo la televisión sube al 95%-100%, además la temperatura sube a 45-46ºC
<guampa> pipo65: sudo netstat -tunp
<virus69> el problema esta en que para tirsque no hay nada relacionado con ubunutu, y las guia que he encontrado de samba client son de cuando hardy, y la verdad que samba a mejorado mucho desde hardy a lucid
<guampa> alberto: para un cpu actual es razonable esa temperatura a 100% de uso, si bien no la mejor
<alberto> guampa Lo decía porque el medidor de uso de cpu entra en la "zona roja", sin embargo, la temperatura se mantiene a 45-46ºC
<alberto> guampa Esto cuando veo la televisión en VLC
<alberto> guampa Ahora mismo, la temperatura es de 33ºC aprox.
<guampa> alberto: para mi 45C a 100% de cpu es bueno, yo he bancado 100C con mi pobre X2
<guampa> ni hablar cuando tenia un P4 prescott
<guampa> lo llegue a ver a 120
<guampa> era una locomotora a vapor
<guampa> podia freir milanesas y todo en el
<alberto> Tengo Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 2.66Ghz, y los dos núcleos me trabajan entre 80% y 100% cuando pongo la televisión.
<alberto> Pensé que quizá se podría dañar si cada vez que viera la televisión la cpu alcanzaba ese uso o temperatura
<alberto> Pero si es normal, me quedo más tranquilo.
<alberto> :=
<alberto> :)
<guampa> alberto: si las cpu se cargan tanto trabajo con video, es porque no hay otro hardware que lo este haciendo
<alberto> guampa Interesante...
<alberto> guampa ¿Tendrá algo que ver que la tarjeta de vídeo sea integrada en la placa madre?
<guampa> que placa es?
<alberto> La verdad, no lo sé.
<alberto> El ordenador es un Acer Extensa E270
<alberto> Y todavía no sé cómo averiguar el hardware del equipo desde Ubuntu
<guampa> alberto: en un terminal escribi "lspci"
<alberto> guampa Es verdad, no se me había ocurrido. Gracias.
<alberto> guampa Ya está.
<alberto> guampa ¿Cuál debe ser la placa?
<guampa> puede ser una nvidia, ati o intel lo mas seguro
<alberto> Todo lo que me aparece al listar pci, es nVidia
<guampa> pues esa es la marca de tu placa
<guampa> geforce algo dice?
<guampa> o MCP algo?
<alberto> Sí, MCP73
<alberto> nVidia MCP73
<dabor> alberto, hardinfo
<guampa> fijate si "lsmod | grep nv" tira alguna salida
<dabor> alberto, para ver modelo de placa: lspci|grep VGA
<alberto> nvidia              10221046  38
<alberto> Eso es lo que me tira
<alberto> dabor Gracias.
<guampa> aparentemente el driver acelerador esta cargado
<alberto> dabor Pero eso es para la placa madre?
<dabor> alberto, placa de video
<guampa> el problema de CPU es solo con VLC?
<alberto> guampa Voy a comprobarlo
<alberto> guampa Al parecer, ocurre únicamente con la televisión.
<alberto> guampa Vlc no me da un uso de cpu alto si veo una película.
<alberto> guampa Por supuesto, si la calidad es HD, sube un poco más el uso de cpu, pero no llega al 90% ni al 100%
<guampa> alberto: http://www.acer.com.ph/acer/product.do;jsessionid=236EBDCA13FFC028CE2BDF3497E16338.public_a_14c?LanguageISOCtxParam=en&rcond5e.c2att92=884&inu49e.current.c2att92=884&link=ln314e&CountryISOCtxParam=US&kcond47e.c2att92=884&rcond159e.att21k=1&kcond48e.c2att101=67677&rcond190e.att21k=1&acond23=US&rcond4e.att21k=1&sp=page17e&rcond157e.c2att92=884&var9e=793&ctx1g.c2att92=884&rcond42e.att21k=1&k
<guampa> (perdon por el mega link)
<guampa> esa es tu maquina?
<alberto> Y la temperatura se mantiene en 36-37 grados
<alberto> Gracias guampa, gracias una vez más.
<mama21mama> No hay instalador del sistema en vivo al disco duro
<mama21mama> dannyLopez,
<dannyLopez> dime mama21mama
<mama21mama> ^ arriba
<mama21mama> el live de debian no tiene instalador.
<dannyLopez> mama21mama: estas hablando de mi prgunta en debian?
<mama21mama> si
<dannyLopez> muchas gracias mama21mama
<mama21mama> por nada.
<guampa> si hay alguno bueno en matematicas, tengo una consulta por un simple generador de pseudo aleatorios que tengo que implementar
<alberto> guampa No,en realidad es este ----> http://www.acer.es/acer/productv.do?LanguageISOCtxParam=es&kcond61e.c2att101=66182&sp=page16e&ctx2.c2att1=14&link=ln438e&CountryISOCtxParam=ES&ctx1g.c2att92=108&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=4289813033
<guampa> me esta porexplotar el cerebro intentando entender algunas cosas
<guampa> alberto: que extraño que en la pagina lista Intel como placa de video
<alberto> Cierto, es extraño
<guampa> y la capturadora de tv esta puesta aparte no?
<pipo65> guampa:
<alberto> guampa Sí, y además tarda mucho en cambiar de canal.
<alberto> guampa En Windows no ocurre lo mismo, cambia de canal muy rápido.
<pipo65> ya encontre el problema
<pipo65> o creo q lo encontre
<guampa> que placa es la de tv? me parece que ahi esta el procesamiento de cpu, se ve que o la placa no tiene offloading del procesamiento de video o bien el driver de la misma no lo aprovecha
<pipo65> alguien que de algun modo tubierase mi ip y le tirara pings puede hacer q el router parpadeen los leds
<guampa> pipo65: posible
<alberto> guampa Es una Hauppauge WinTv HVR-1110
<pipo65> entonces el firewall de el router no es tan seguro
<pipo65> por q no deberia de parpadear el led de lan
<guampa> pipo65: puede que no este configurado nomas
<guampa> ah eso ya es distinto
<guampa> no te puede parpadear el led de lan si te pingean de internet, no?
<pipo65> si esta configurado pero recien entre a la configuracion de el router y resetie la dsl
<pipo65>  y me quede esperando pero no parpadeo
<pipo65> mas
<pipo65> bueno no parpadeo hasta q  abri el irssi
<pipo65> es mas los leds de el router parpadeaban aun que reinicie el equipo
<pipo65> y como dijo moulder detecte actividad paranormal
<pipo65> hablando de paranormal
<pipo65> hey chakal^-^ como andas
<chakal^-^> hola
<goku_> buenas noches
<alberto> guampa Creo que sé lo que ocurre: Cuando cambio a un canal en HD, el uso de cpu se dispara
<goku_> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 10.10
<alberto> guampa Cuando veo un canal sin HD, el consumo es más normal.
<guampa> alberto: a mi me parece que esa placa delega el procesamiento a la cpu
<guampa> cuando cambias a HD naturalmente la demanda es mayor
<goku_> instale la version 10.10 pero resulta que desaparece mi unidad dvd del sistema
<goku_> como puedo por decirlo, instalarlo, habilitarlo, etc
<dannyLopez> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser-l10n me sale esto E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<dannyLopez> por que?
<chakal^-^> como que desaparece goku_ ?
<xangua> dannyLopez: porque tienes synaptic o el centro de software también abiertos
<dannyLopez> no
<goku_> me explico
<chakal^-^> si metes un cdrom o dvd no sale nada goku_ ?
<pipo65> dannyLopez: ps ax
<dannyLopez> ?
<pipo65> dannyLopez: ps -A
<goku_> instale el ubuntu, y bueno, en la carpeta EQUIPO solo aparece mi disco duro, mi otro disco duro, pero no aparece mi cdrom
<alberto> guampa Gracias por todo
<goku_> como instale el virtualbox, quiero instalar windows dentro de ubuntu, y pues veo que no tengo la unidad de dvd instalada
<dannyLopez> pipo65: y despues?
<pipo65> fijate en la lista si tienes algo abierto
<guampa> no es nada alberto
<goku_> que crees que sea chakal?
<dannyLopez> MUCHAS COSAS
<chakal^-^> goku_, que ubuntu tienes maverick ?
<pipo65> dannyLopez: pero alguna referente a synaptic
<pipo65> o algun apt
<chakal^-^> goku_, en principio lo veo raro, fijate primero si en la BIOS te sale como tal la unidad por que si no estamos dando golpes para nada
<dannyLopez> pipo65: si synaptic <defunct>
<chakal^-^> goku_, la unidad es externa o interna ?
<pipo65> dannyLopez: fijate el numero de pid
<pipo65> y le pones
<goku_> no si esta, fijate yo tengo 2 disco duros
<pipo65> kill -9 <pid>
<dannyLopez> pipo65: 8832 ?        00:00:02 synaptic <defunct>
<pipo65> kill -9 8832
<goku_> en el primero instale ubuntu y paso lo mismo, busque por google no se donde y logre instalarlo pero me desaparecio el grub
<goku_> no recuerdo donde lo busque
<goku_> ahora lo instalo en mi otro disco y sucedio lo mismo
<dannyLopez> pipo65: kill: No such process
<goku_> y esta mi unidad de dvd conectada.
<pipo65> dannyLopez: prueba a instalar de nuevo
<goku_> solo me ha sucedido en este sistema 10.10
<chakal^-^> goku_, cdrecord -checkdrive
<dannyLopez> pipo65: ya q chistoso
<pipo65> que no instala
<pipo65> ??
<chakal^-^> goku_, a ver si ves algo hay de CD-R
<chakal^-^> Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).
<chakal^-^> [...]
<dannyLopez> si muy gracioso q no instalara
<goku_> tengo ubuntu Desktop Edition
<pipo65> dannyLopez: lograstes instalar
<goku_> no entiendo chakal, lo escribo en el terminal?
<dannyLopez> si gracias pipo65
<pipo65> de nada
<chakal^-^> goku_, claro
<goku_> voy
<goku_> no logro chakal
<dannyLopez> pipo65: ayuda con esto http://pastie.org/1331305
<chakal^-^> mete la key DB141E2302FDF932 dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> osea
<xangua> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<chakal^-^> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys DB141E2302FDF932
<dannyLopez> lamento eso esq soy un nuevo usuario
<compuone> exit
<dannyLopez> gracias por el detalle
<chakal^-^> los dema serrores puede que sean por un mal formato en el archivo de repositorio, revisalo, si persiste prueba a borrar los list y regenerar
<chakal^-^> para regenerar las listas haces: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* si los repositorios estan bien así se regenera las listas
<goku_> Leo por aca que con LILO instalado como gestor de arranque lograre que funcione mi unidad de dvd
<chakal^-^> goku_, no logro que ?
<chakal^-^> cdrecord -checkdrive ... que te sale ? pegalo en pastebin
<xangua> goku_: no creo que un gestor de arranque arregle ese tipo de cosas
<lnX> buenas disculpen
<lnX> alguien me podría decir
<lnX> como se hace en
<lnX> ubuntu la barra invertida
<lnX> porque el codigo ascii no me funciona
<chakal^-^> suponiendo que en la BIOS te detecta la unidad deberías ser mas cosa de permisos, debes estar en los grupos disk y cdrom ...
<chakal^-^> si esta en ingles con la tecla -
<chakal^-^> si esta en español el teclado flecha+ / (sobre el 7 suele estar)
<chakal^-^> bueno ... "la flecha" no se como se llama, es la que esta debajo del enter :)
<lnX> a shift
<lnX> se
<lnX> pero no me sale
<lnX> asi
<lnX> es que dicen que usa el unicode
<lnX> no se que
<lnX> cosa
<lnX> xD
<chakal^-^> tendrás una distribución de teclado diferente ...
<chakal^-^> prueba desde Sistema/Preferencias/teclado en distribucción elige español, abajo puedes probar
<dannyLopez> cual es el mejor emulador de msn
<dannyLopez> ?
<chakal^-^> emulador msn ? eso no existe
<Dj_Dexter> xDD
<chakal^-^> si te refieres al cliente de messenger claro
<Dj_Dexter> no es mejor cliente de msn :P
<Guest42993> hola gente actualise desde terminal con sudo... update y despues upgrade y despues de haberlo echo me dice 3 no actualizados que ago??
<dannyLopez> ese mero gracias Dj_Dexter
<guampa> dannyLopez: el mejor clon de msn es lejos amsn, si bien no el mas bonito de ver
<Dj_Dexter> dannyLopez, clientes de msn hay no emuladores de msn
<chakal^-^> Guest42993, algunos paquetes no son compatibles con la nueva versión o simplemente se deshabilitarón ciertos repositorios por compatibilidad
<dannyLopez> eee simple error de novaro
<Dj_Dexter> o aptitude safe-upgrade si se retienen ....
<Dj_Dexter> pero si no te deja mmm ?
<chakal^-^> lo que puedes hacer es comprobar el repositorio para poder instalar esos paquetes
<Dj_Dexter> si
<Guest42993> resummiendo que ago?
<goku_> me sale esto amigos
<chakal^-^> hago ... pues lo dicho
<goku_> Device was not specified. Trying to find an appropriate drive...
<goku_> wodim: No such file or directory.
<goku_> Cannot open SCSI driver!
<goku_> For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.
<goku_> For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.
<goku_> For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from
<chakal^-^> ...
<Guest42993> osea safe upgrade
<chakal^-^> <chakal^-^> cdrecord -checkdrive ... que te sale ? pegalo en pastebin
<chakal^-^> y mira que te lo dije goku_
<mama21mama> !paste goku_
<kubot> goku_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<xangua> !enter > goku_
<xangua> ooh paste :P
<lnX> una pregutna
<lnX> gente
<lnX> cuando quiero entrar desde windows siete hacie mi ubuntu
<lnX> puedo
<mama21mama> si
<lnX> pero desde mi ubuntu hacia mi windows siete
<lnX> no
<xangua> !enter | lnX
<lnX> uso samba
<kubot> lnX: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Guest42993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537706/
<lnX> ok
<lnX> perdon
<lnX> mm
<mama21mama> debes poder ver ext4/3
<mama21mama> seguro debes instalar alfo para ver ese sistema de archivos.
<mama21mama> *algo
<Dj_Dexter> lnX eso que pegaste se pega y pasa el link resultante de pastebin.com :P
<Dj_Dexter> brb
<lnX> que ??
<Guest42993> hey gente han visto mi pastebin??
<goku_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537707/
<Guest42993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537706/
<mama21mama> Guest42993, que version estas?
<lnX> es que yo por entorno grafico entro a redes de windows
<lnX> a la maquina que quiero entrar
<lnX> y eso es todo
<lnX> y me pide una contraseña =/
<Guest42993> 10.04
<xangua> Guest42993: las actualizaciones para tu núcleo aún no están listas al 100%, deja de desesperarte tratando de actualizarlo y hazlo otro día
<mama21mama> Guest42993, y deseas?
<lnX> alguien usa samba ???????????
<Guest42993> jkajakjakaj okey mi pregunta era solo por que nunca e tenido probleas al actualizar despejada la incognita me sumergo en mi queaseres gracias hasta la proxima
<goku_> que puede ser ese error?
<lnX> alguien usa samba ??
 * dannyLopez se va
<TrueNhero> hola chakal^-^ , dzup  y el resto
<lnX> ya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no cont
<lnX> estan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya
<lnX> que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contest
<arp-> ?
<arp-> m4v:
<arp-> andas por ahi?
<mama21mama> join idoru please xD
<m4v> arp-: ...no?
<arp-> vamos a offtopic
<yarol> que offtopic arp- ??
<arp-> yarol: #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<compuone> ya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que n
<compuone> o contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contes
<compuone> tan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tomenya que no contestan tome
<nfqs> para mí que no tenía sincronizada su contraseña de samba con la del sistema
<nfqs> para eso se usa smbpasswd
<truenhero> tengo un problema al hacer click, cuando cambio de pestañas en firefox o en chrome, se cierra, es un portatil, influye? tengo touchscreen pero no la uso...
<YaiZerg> saludos para todos los del #canal
<mama21mama> 0/
<YaiZerg> alguien me puede pasar alguna configuracion de MRTG
<jesusElifelet> :o
<punkmexic> como puedo buscar archivos dentro de un folder en ubuntu (sin usar terminal)
<punkmexic> ?
<yarol> lugares
<yarol> punkmexic segun entendi tu pregunta es en lugares
<punkmexic> si tengo MIL CANCIONES en una carpeta
<punkmexic> y quiero buscar una cancion llamada ubuntu (graficamente como lo hago)
<yarol> miras el panel de arriba
<yarol> donde dice lugares
<yarol> carpeta personal hay estan tus archivos personales
<yarol> punkmexic
<punkmexic> pulso ctrl F y aparese para que busque busco pero no alla
<yarol> pero no sabes en que carpeta la tienes punkmexic ??
<punkmexic> aqui
<punkmexic> /home/pinguy/VA-Now_Thats_What_I_Call_Music_77-2CD-2010-C4
<yarol> bueno abre una terminal y teclea esto punkmexic
<yarol> "nautilus /home/pinguy/"
<yarol> te aparecera en grafico
<punkmexic> si
<punkmexic> es que por decir
<punkmexic> si tengo 40 canciones
<punkmexic> en la carepta
<punkmexic> y quiero encontrar una que diga rihanna.mp3
<punkmexic> quiero pulsar ctrl f (busqueda) teclear rihana y ma la muestre pero no lo hace
<yarol> en una terminal vas al dir y tecleas
<yarol> "find rihanna.mp3"
<punkmexic> no quiero usar terminal
<yarol> pero quieres abrirla punkmexic la cancion?
<punkmexic> si encontrandola graficamente
<punkmexic> y dandole un click o 2.
<yarol> si es asi teclea
<yarol> alt+f2
<yarol> y pones la ruta con cancion y todo
<yarol> asi lo quieres punkmexic o mejor aun?
<punkmexic> alt f2 y pongo /home/pinguy/VA-Now_Thats_What_I_Call_Music_77-2CD-2010-C4
<punkmexic> y me lleva al folder
<punkmexic> pero no me encuentra la cancion
<punkmexic> que yo quiero de rihana
<punkmexic> es el track 1
<punkmexic> la primera ke aparesse en el folder
<punkmexic> pero no la puedo enkontrar kon un comando de buscar
<yarol> si lo quieres mejor aun abre lugares y ve al directorio
<punkmexic> si se llegar al directorio
<yarol> si me entiendes punkmexic
<punkmexic> adentro del directorio
<punkmexic> es donde quiero que me encuentre
<yarol> bueno hazlo
<yarol> ya ??
<Killman> hola
<yarol> killman que haces por aca?
<yarol> y backtrack?
<Killman> yarol: backtrack es ubuntu
<yarol> lo se pero se me hace raro que estes por aca killman
<punkmexic> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3894/workspace1002.png
<Killman> naah
<Killman> yarol: si por aquí tengo como 2 años
<Killman> extraño es que estes tu aquí
<yarol> punkmexic ahora dale click a la ventana y escribe el nobre de la cancion
<yarol> bueno si killman no sabia encontre el canl hace dos dia
<Killman> ok
<yarol> y cuanto llevas en backtrack killman?
<Killman> 1 año
<Killman> pero en el canal poco time
<yarol> mmm que bien osea killman llevas utilizando backtack un año?
<Killman> sí mas o menos
<Killman> en la notebook
<yarol> punkmexic te funciono era eso lo que querias
<punkmexic> no yarol
<yarol> que bien que bien yo llevo unos 6 meses
<punkmexic> mira
<punkmexic> imagina que es windows
<punkmexic> y pones busqueda de archivos a mi pc
<punkmexic> y que quieres que te encuentre un mp3
<punkmexic> pa darle doble click
<punkmexic> eso quiero
<punkmexic> pero para mi que trae un errror mi distro
<punkmexic> un bug
<yarol> le das click a la ventana normal y escribes en la ventana como si nada te saldran unas letras en la parte de abajo
<punkmexic> nautilus elementary nose
<yarol> eh ira buscando el archivo que quieres eso no te sale?
<yarol> punkmexic?
<punkmexic> no no me los busca
<punkmexic> me retiro
<Killman> ok ahora si me voy plancar la oreja
<Killman> bye
<malpa> Hola.
<malpa> Busco el canal que no se habla en ubuntu. Conoceis algo?
<yarol> hola malpa
<yarol> a que te refieres malpa?
<yarol> de que tema quieres hablar?
<malpa> No se, pero no me interesa ubuntu. Quiesiera el cana de que habla por ejemplo tiepmo, vida etc.
<louismalle> malpa, #defocus
<fosco_> !ot | malpa
<kubot> malpa: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<windem> recordais alguno la pagina para los drivers logitech para ubuntu ?
<malpa> windem: Gracias.
<fosco_> windem: que yo sepa no hay ninguna necesidad de usar drivers de logitech
<windem> es que quiero reconfigurar el raton
<windem> antes tenia un programa q lo hacia semejante al de windows pero no recuerdo la pagina
<windem> gracias ya no es necesario la he encontrado http://www.hidpoint.com
<CuriousX> que es lo que es esto ?
<yarol> CuriousX esto es un canal de ubuntu en español para todo lo relacionado
<CuriousX> ok gracias yarol =)
<yarol> de nada
<windem> bueno ya tengo configurado el raton
<windem> ahora llega lo complicado
<windem> conoceis algun programa similar a wine para juegos ?
<fosco_> cedega o crossover
<yarol> windem "doxbox"
<yarol> es para juegos en dos
<windem> ok
<windem> cedega se que es de pago
<windem> y los otros ?
<yarol> dosbox no
<CuriousX> playonlinux
<yarol> exacto playonlinux tbn
<windem> playonlinux tambien lo he probado
<yarol> tienes que añadir el repo
<windem> ok
<windem> cambiaron el juego y ahora no hay forma de hacerlo funcionar
<yarol> cual juego windem ??
<windem> Metin2
<Tiffon> nas
<CuriousX> nas
<formula78> hola tengo un problema con el inicio de mi sistema
<formula78> me ponde broken bios is supected
<formula78> alguien sabe como solucionarlo???
<m4v> si la bios está rota y no te deja iniciar la pc no hay mucho que hacer.
<formula78> m4v
<formula78> si me deja iniciar
<formula78> lo único que pone el mensaje de bios esta supuestamente rota
<formula78> así es como lo interpreto
<formula78> pero me deja iniciar
<m4v> y cual es el problema entonces? el mensaje ese?
<formula78> m4v pues si
<formula78> me preocupa un poco
<formula78> la verdad
<formula78> no se si alguien ha tenido el mismo problema
<formula78> que me pueda ayudar
<m4v> el mensaje aparece durante el inicio de ubuntu o es antes de eso?
<formula78> m4v si
<formula78> justo en el inicio del sistema
<m4v> formula78: si a que? no me quedó claro si aparece en el inicio de Ubuntu o antes cuando la pc arranca
<formula78> al inicio de ubuntu
<formula78> la pc arranca
<formula78> con el programa de la bios
<formula78> hay bien
<formula78> pero cuando se pasa al arranque de ubuntu
<formula78> nada mas en la primera linea suelta ese mensaje
<formula78> no tengo el arranque de modo gráfico y por eso veo las lineas
<formula78> o mensajes
<m4v> ok, y Ubuntu inicia bien y todo?
<formula78> si
<m4v> debe ser un problema de que al bios no le gusta linux, y tira ese mensaje. no creo que puedas hacer algo al respecto.
<formula78> ok, m4v
<formula78> lo único es que vamos son paranoias mias
<formula78> pero no creo que linux diga
<formula78> cuidado si sigues usando ubuntu... te cargarás la bios!
<formula78> porque cuando instalo el xp no dice nada de la bios
<m4v> no, no creo. Seguro que es por el lado que la bios no soporta linux bien.
<formula78> y me he vuelto alérgico a windows
<formula78> gracias m4v
<formula78> me consuela
<formula78> tu postura
<formula78> si por ejemplo instalo xubuntu
<formula78> eso no me pasa
<formula78> o ubuntu
<formula78> con el arranque gráfico
<formula78> supongo que estos arranques gráficos quedan muy bonitos
<formula78> ya que tapan las lineas de comandos del arranque textual
<formula78> he consultado en debian y me han dicho que haga un dmeg
<formula78> para ver bien el mensaje que me arroja
<formula78> pero tampoco le han dado mucho importancia
<formula78> gracias
<Altr3s> Hola, buenos días, quería dar las gracias a los que el otro día me ayudaron a solucionar mi problema, solucionado todo!
 * xoan buenas
<laurence> Holis xoan
<uberius> Buenas tardes...
<cyberos> hola me instale ubuntu 10.10 ultimate 2.8 por referencias obtenidas en este canal , pero al actualizar esta distro me quita el splash de arranque y me la cambia por la del ubuntu 10.10 oficial como  puedo recuperar la original de ubuntu ultimate?
<CuriousX> cyberos: ---> aptitude search splash ---> con eso vas a ver los splash disponibles para instalar puede que el de ultimate se llame usplash-theme-ultimate
<cyberos> curioux, gracias
<CuriousX> o puede ser que ya lo tengas instalado y solo tenes que configurar para que el sistema inicie con el
<CuriousX> puede que encuentres como en --> sistema/preferencias/sesiones ---> o algo asi
<cyberos> curiousx problemas: cyberos@cyberos-HP-Pavilion-dv9700-Notebook-PC:~$ aptitude search splash
<cyberos> El programa «aptitude» puede encontrarse en los siguientes paquetes:
<cyberos>  * aptitude
<cyberos>  * aptitude-gtk
<cyberos> Pruebe: sudo apt-get install <paquete seleccionado>
<urla> hola
<fosco_> cyberos: si quieres aptitude instalalo, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<cyberos> fosco, si porque parece ser que en 10.10 no va incluido aptitude
<CuriousX> cyberos: con ---> apt-cache search splash --> te da un resultado parecido ---> si queres podes instalar aptitude con ---> sudo apt-get install aptitude ---> y probar como te dije primero con <aptitude> como quieras
<cyberos> en ubunt 10.1o no han incluido aptitude para eliminar peso?
<cyberos> curiousx,  me aparece esto ultimate-edition-2.8-xsplash  pero no encuentro ninguno en usplash de ultimate
<CuriousX> ese debe ser
<cyberos> ok
<cyberos> y que selecciono para que se instale?
<cyberos> curiousx
<CuriousX> lei por ahi que era por el peso de aptitude que no esta preinstalado en 10.10
<CuriousX> para que se instale ---> sudo apt-get install ultimate-edition-2.8-xsplash
<cyberos> pero es por el espacio o por la memoria que ocupa?
<cyberos> curiousx
<CuriousX> por que ocupa 20 megas en la .iso
<CuriousX> lei por ahi no me consta
<cyberos> ah mejor que sea asi por el peso fisico que ocupa
<cyberos> pero 20 megas es muchisimo un dvd solo tiene 4,7 megas
<cyberos> ah me he confundido los megas con los gigas, error mio
<cyberos> corrijo un dvd tiene 4,7 g
<Altr3s> alguien me puede decir porque me sale esto?
<Altr3s> Falló al descargar la información del repositorio
<Altr3s> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Altr3s> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setup/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Altr3s> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setup/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<laurence> Altr3s, el repositorio está caido, puede ser temporal o permanentemente
<Obito> Hola!
<laurence> Si lo destildas en Admin -- Origenenes del software no te da ese msg
<Altr3s> y como lo destilo?
<sebastian> hola quien
<sebastian> me puede ayudar
<fosco_> Altr3s: "destildar" es solo quitarle la marca de activado que tiene delante
<Altr3s> ah, ok
<fosco_> !ask | sebastian
<kubot> sebastian: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Altr3s> muchas gracias
<sebastian> ouu claroo
<Obito> gente, uso ubuntu 9.10 server .. hoy actualize el thunderbird y se me murio xD ... a alguien le paso ¿? o.O
<arum> me podéis contestar a esta simple encuesta?
<arum> 30s
<arum> https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=ca&formkey=dG52dkthYlF2MGhBN0Z2VEh1Q0lKcmc6MQ#gid=0
<arum> Está en catalán pero creo que se puede entender todo
<arum> muchas grácias :$
<fosco_> !ot | arum
<kubot> arum: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<sebastian> bueno tengo ubuntu netbook remix lo instale en mi netbook pero quiero agregar backtrack 4 osea tener esas dos distros pero el ubuntu lo instale ocupando todo el disco duro
<sebastian> como podria hacer para tener las dos distros en el netbook
<fosco_> sebastian: BT puede usarse en modo live, no necesitas instalarla
<sebastian> o si lo se pero por el hecho de que... no tengo un pendrive fijo ni unidad optica por eso lo quiero instalar
<sebastian> por que con lo que instalo los programas es con mi iphone
<cyberos> curiousx , la instruccion que me distes no ha funcionado hay alguna herramienta para cambiar el usplash de mi ubuntu
<fosco_> sebastian: arranca con el liveUSB de ubuntu, usa gparted para recortar alguna de las particiones existentes, y en ese espacio libre instalas BT
<cyberos> cuiroux, el starttup manager no lo tengo con esa opcion
<sebastian> ah asi pero deberia instalar ubuntu de nuevo sierto??
<fosco_> cyberos: yo uso una herramienta muy práctica, plymouth manager http://bit.ly/c5O7hr
<fosco_> sebastian: no
<cyberos> ok
<sebastian> mmm pero ahh :S al prender el netbook me reconocera... las dos distros
<sebastian> ???
<fosco_> eso depende de como sea el grub de BT, no lo se, y en este canal no hay soporte para BT
<sebastian> ahhhhhhhhh
<Obito> de un momento a otro, una maquina con ubuntu 10.04 no me pudo montar ninguna de las carpetas de sistema... (lo unico que se hizo fue agregarle una placa de video) ... quise mandarle una formateada.. xq ni por consola puedo entrar y el live CD no me levanta..se keda colgado en el splash... alguien sabe que puede ser ¿?¿? si apreto ctrl+alt+space me tira unas 5 lineas y la ultima dice " killed stdin: error 0 , unable to open /dev/sda" y se repite ese men
<Obito> saje varias veces .. alguien sabe que puede ser ¿?
<fosco_> Obito: el mensaje parece decir que el hay algun problema con el disco, quizá mientras cambiabas la placa de video desconectaste algun cable, deberías revisar las conexiones
<Obito> fosco_, si ahi andube leyendo algo.. es puede ser error de disco u.u ahi lo desconecte para ver si es eso
<razieliyo> wenas
<Critical_ErRoR> buenas!
<Critical_ErRoR> nose si tengo un problema con la codificacion de caracteres o es para todos asi. me pasan cosas como copiar una peli a un DVD y que se arruine el contenido del archivo del subtitlo en cada palabra que lleva acento
<Lopulus> hola
<Critical_ErRoR> recien al copiar un mp3 me paso esto : 03 - Canci�n de Alicia en el pa�s.mp3 (codificación no válida) en cancion veo un (?) en el acento de o
<Critical_ErRoR> y codificacion y valida lo veo con acento :S
<Lopulus> hola alguien me ayuda. no abre jdownloader
<Critical_ErRoR> tenes jdownloader en ubuntu?
<Lopulus> si
<CuriousX> Lopulus: desde que servidor queres descargar ?
<Critical_ErRoR> copado! quiero.
<Lopulus> no se cual soporta porque ni siquiera lo abre
<CuriousX> es lo mismo que el de Winbug soporta los mismos servidores
<CuriousX> como lo instalarte ?
<CuriousX> desde un .deb ?
<Lopulus> no recuero, por terminal seguro
<CuriousX> escribi ---> "jdownloader" en la terminal ahi te va a salir el error
<Lopulus> Invalid or corrupt jarfile jdupdate.jar
<Lopulus> eso es lo que me sale
<CuriousX> no se quiere actualizar =P
<CuriousX> mmm... una soucion puede ser desinstalarlo e instalar el de la version de la pagina del autor
<CuriousX> es un .deb con el que nunca tube problemas
<Lopulus> listo, como desinstalo
<CuriousX> pero no se como sera en tu caso que version de ubuntu tenes ? 10.10 ?
<Lopulus> si, actualizada
<Lopulus> desde 10.04
<CuriousX> a claro... buen sabes descargar el .deb desde la paguina ?
<CuriousX> o tambien podes usar "Tucan" que es como JD pero soporta un par de servidores menos
<hashashin> Critical_ErRoR, lo de codificación no válida lo ves con acento pq lo a puesto tu sistema al copiar el archivo, borra eso, ponte lo acentos bien al archivo y ale
<Lopulus> lo estoy desinstalando desde synaptic
<formula78> mi pregunta del millon
<CuriousX> o tambien si te gusta la terminal te puedo ayudar para instala "Plowshare" que funciona desde la terminal de comandos
<formula78> mv4
<formula78> m4v
<Lopulus> prefiero interfaz grafica
<formula78> lo que hemos estado hablando del bios broken, no lo arroja en xubuntu
<formula78> por cierto... voy a la pregunta..... ¿porqué lubuntu no es oficial de ubuntu?
<formula78> es decir esta ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu.....
<CuriousX> estos son los servidores que soporta "Plowshare" http://paste.ubuntu.com/537941/
<formula78> pero no lubuntu!!!
<formula78> yo quiero un lxde
<Critical_ErRoR> hashashin: y lo de lo subtitulos de las pelis? se te ocurre alguna solucion?
<formula78> un lxde que sea oficial de ubuntu
<CuriousX> ok Lopulus entonces proba Tucan ---> http://www.tucaneando.com/downloads.html
<Critical_ErRoR> cuando copio las pelis a dvd y las veo en el reproductor de la tele cada ves que hay un acento se arruina la palabra
<hashashin> pq el reproductor no soportará utf-8
<Lopulus> estoy usando ese pero no me "chupa" los links que copio
<CuriousX> si queres instalar JD desde la paguina del autor podes descargar el .deb para tu version y hacer ---> sudo dpkg -i <.deb>
<Critical_ErRoR>  hashashin: me conviene copiar las pelis y la musica desde windou?
<CuriousX> o con solo darle un click lo abre el gestor de software y le das a instalar
<hashashin> Critical_ErRoR, el programilla que usas no te deja elegir la codificación de caracteres de los subs?
<Critical_ErRoR> no me fije. uso brasero
<Critical_ErRoR> el que viene con el 10.10
<CuriousX> Lopulus: JD ---> http://jdownloader.org/download
<formula78> sabeis algo de lubuntu, si quiere ser acojido por Canonical?
<formula78> en la saga de Ubuntu
<Pablito> hola buenas tengo uan consulta alguien sabe como puedo abrir archivos .docx   ya que el procesador de texto los abre pero los deja todos desconfigurados
<Pablito> ahy alguna aplicacion para poder visualizarlos crrectamente
<Pablito> ?
<m4v> formula78: lubuntu es una derivación oficial de Ubuntu, así que tiene el apoyo de Canonical.
<formula78> m4v pero no pertenece a la saga ubuntu
<formula78> canonical
<hashashin> Pablito, openoffice debería abrir el docx
<m4v> formula78: no se donde sacas eso.
<formula78> si que canonical tiene a ubuntu con gnome, xubuntu con xfce y kubuntu con kde
<formula78> pero no tiene nada de lxde ni de fluxbox
<formula78> ya se que hay derivados de ubuntu
<m4v> hola, está lubuntu
<formula78> m4v
<formula78> ok
<Pablito> lo abre pero me lo desconfigura
<Pablito> hashasin
<Pablito> hashashin
<hashashin> si el docx fue creado a partir de otro ... igual hay algo que openoffice no reconoce..., el docx es un zip con archivos xml dentro... abrelo y mira a ver si ves algo raro, haz una copia por si acaso antes claro
<Critical_ErRoR> conocen el GLX-Dock (Cairo-Dock con OpenGL) ?
<Critical_ErRoR> esta bueno?
<LUCKATONI> buenas
<Critical_ErRoR> hola
<LUCKATONI> que menu de arranque utilizais para los sistemas?
<cyberos> Hola con tuneup en windows puedo cambiar sin problemas la pantalla de arraque del os pero con ubuntu y ubuntu 10.10 siempre me ha sido imposible
<yarol> como que imposible
<DonaldShimoda> cyberos, a que pantalla te referis?
<cyberos> a la de inicio
<DonaldShimoda> cyberos, seguis sin decirme nada...
<cyberos> usplash
<DonaldShimoda> cyberos, el proceso de inicio es bootloader y de ahi a cada os
<DonaldShimoda> cyberos, bueno, que tendra que ver tune up y windows ahio??? nada
<DonaldShimoda> cyberos, vos queres cambiar la pantalla de inicio de grub o de ubuntu?
<cyberos> si que no encuentro una herramienta que funcione en ubuntu que haga lo mismo
<DonaldShimoda> cyberos, pues claro que funcionan , como te indicaron, usplash
<cyberos> que tuneup con el cambio de pantalla o splash
<DonaldShimoda> usplash
<DonaldShimoda> es la respuesta a tus problemas
<yarol> sistema -> administracion -> pantalla de acceso
<yarol> cyberos
<cyberos> si con startup manager no me sale la opcion para instalar usplash en linux mint si salia pero funcionaba con muy pocas usplash
<DonaldShimoda> cyberos, pense que este foro era d eubuntu, perdon
<cyberos> no me sale la opcion en ubuntu 10,10 con linux mint si salia pero con poquisiamas usplash
<cyberos> uso un portatil con teclado mini y me da problemas era un error
<DonaldShimoda> ah... ya
<DonaldShimoda> es que usplash tiene conflictos con gdm en 10.10
<cyberos> donde hay una herramienta para ubuntu 10.10 que cambie sin problemas el usplash
<yarol> si quieres cambiar el del grub. Burg te funcionara perfecto
<Obito> Alguien sabe si hay manera de que las letras en el Gimp tengan mejor definicion ?
<yarol> cyberos
<cyberos> la unica forma de conseguirlo era compilandor pero no tengo ni idea de hacerlo
<yarol> explicate mejor cyberos
<cyberos> los temas de usplash en ubuntu para instalarlo hay que hacer en todo caso un sin fin de instrucciones y modificaciones sobre el archivo para que funcione en teoria pero ahi yo no llego, ni parece haber una herramienta inteligente que haga esa funcion
<yarol> cyberos leete esto http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/08/13/ubuntu-10-10-plymouth-splash-screen-prototype/
<cyberos> pues si que es dificil pegar una imaqen de fondo en el arranque de un sistema
<yarol> dificil pero certero
<yarol> :)
<cyberos> tuneup si que es certero e infalible pero no esta para linux
<LUCKATONI> de que estais hablando?
<LUCKATONI> yo me referia a grub ,grub2, lilo y eso
<cyberos> como cambiar la imagen de arranque de ubuntu sin pasarlas canutas
<Critical_ErRoR> perdon de curioso nomas, la "imaqen de fondo en el arranque de un sistema" es eso que se ve durante 2 segundos mientras arranca ubuntu?
<LUCKATONI> creo que si,xd
<fosco_> cyberos, probaste el plymouth manager que te dije? a mi me funciona bien
<Critical_ErRoR> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Critical_ErRoR> yo le pondria una foto de julieta prandi :P
<Critical_ErRoR> jajajaja
<cyberos> fosco la he probado y al apagar el sistema sale la imagen pero al arrancar sale todo distorsionado
<fosco_> cyberos, prueba con otra resolucion
<fosco_> 1024x768 debería funcionar en todos los casos
<cyberos> ahora mismo me he quedado sin el usplash original  arranco sin imagen
<LUCKATONI> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<yarol> LUCKATONI la imagn del grub la puedes cambiar con burg
<cyberos> fosco he probado varias resoluciones y nada muchos problemas con la herramienta
<LUCKATONI> http://gabuntu.wordpress.com/2009/07/31/grub-2-con-nuevo-arranque-grafico/
<LUCKATONI> a esos enlaces me refiero
<fosco_> cyberos, a ver, lo haremos manualmente
<fosco_> ejecuta esto: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<cyberos> fosco , ok
<fosco_> y pega en pastebin.com lo que aparece
<cyberos> ok
<LUCKATONI> me pone que no hay alternativas,xd
<fosco_> LUCKATONI, eso es porque solo tienes un tema de usplash instalado
<cyberos> fosco , no puedo entrar a pastebin. cyberos@cyberos-HP-Pavilion-dv9700-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<cyberos> [sudo] password for cyberos:
<cyberos> update-alternatives: error: no hay alternativas para usplash-artwork.so.
<cyberos> cyberos@cyberos-HP-Pavilion-dv9700-Notebook-PC:~$
<LUCKATONI> XD
<fosco_> cyberos, ok, pero para la próxima vez usa pastebin.com para pegar el texto
<cyberos> ahora mismo paste no me deja entrar
<fosco_> vamos a instalar un par de temas de usplash para comprobar que todo funciona bien
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-artwork-usplash xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<fosco_> cuando acabe ejecuta el comando anterior
<cyberos> ok
<LUCKATONI> xubuntu?
<cyberos> fosco, http://pastebin.ca/2005853
<cyberos> ese patebin es de canada al de siempre no puedo entrar
 * mama21mama 0/
<fosco_> uy, no encuentra los paquetes :-?
<fosco_> apt-cache search usplash
<fosco_> a ver si es que me he equivocado de nombre
<pipo65> se arreglo el pidgin
<mama21mama> fosco_, cuantos hay en el otro channel?
<mama21mama> no puedo entrar.
<fosco_> mama21mama, que otro
<pipo65> con las ultimas actualizaciones
<mama21mama> fosco_, el nuestro elite de hispano xD
<fosco_> mama21mama, no llegamos al limite, si no puedes entrar quizá estés baneado
<mama21mama> fosco_, que?
<mama21mama> pero como puede ser?
<fosco_> ni idea
<pipo65> mama21mama: prueba a reiniciar tu router de internet
<mama21mama> si no hice nada malo
<mama21mama> a ver
<pipo65> ja los sistemas se encuentran actualizados y funcionando
<fosco_> abreme un privado en el hispano y lo miramos
<pipo65> hola xangua
<cyberos> fosco, http://pastebin.ca/2005861
<fosco_> ok, instalaremos uno cualquiera
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntustudio
<cyberos> fosco, ok
<cyberos> fosco, http://pastebin.ca/2005874
<fosco_> cyberos, parece que tienes algun problema grave con tus repositorios
<cyberos> segun el gestor de paquetes no tengo ningun paquete roto
<cyberos> fosco
<fosco_> te recomiendo que vayas al centro de software - edicion - origenes del software
<fosco_> alli pones el servidor principal oficial y en software de terceros desactivalo todo
<cyberos> ok
<fosco_> una vez haya acabado ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install
<fosco_> eso actualizará y reparará cualquier inconsistencia en el sistema de paquetes
<LUCKATONI> usplash-theme-debian - Debian usplash theme
<LUCKATONI> usplash-theme-sabily - Usplash theme for Sabily
<LUCKATONI> usplash-theme-taibah - Usplash theme for Sabily Taibah
<LUCKATONI> usplash-theme-ubuntu - Usplash theme for Ubuntu, despues de eso como los aplico?
<fosco_> LUCKATONI, primero instalas el paquete
<LUCKATONI> como?
<cyberos> fosco tengo los de socios de canonical desactivados los activos?
<fosco_> LUCKATONI, sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-debian
<fosco_> por ejemplo
<LUCKATONI> ok, gracias
<cyberos> fosco y los de medibuntu tambien los desactivo
<cyberos> ?
<LUCKATONI>  usplash-theme-ubuntu : Depende: usplash (>= 0.5.30) pero no va a instalarse
<LUCKATONI> E: Paquetes rotos
<fosco_> uy, pero que tonto soy, disculpadme, estais en maverick verdad?
<cyberos> si en 10.10
<pepebon> hola
<LUCKATONI> HOLA PEPE
<fosco_> maverick usa plymouth en lugar de usplash
<LUCKATONI> jajaja
<LUCKATONI> una pregunta tonta, es que estamos intentando hacer solo es un retoque grafico , o hablamos del menu de arranque grub2 o algo asi?xd
<fosco_> sudo apt-get reinstall plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<fosco_> eso instalará el tema por defecto
<fosco_> LUCKATONI, hablamos de la animacion de arranque
<LUCKATONI> ok, xd
<cyberos> pymouth manager no me da resultado no es inteligente para analizar e instalar correctamente la pantalla de arranque
<LUCKATONI> y sabeis algo sobre el menu de arranque grub 2 con el Karmic Koala?
<fosco_> LUCKATONI, que quieres saber?
<cyberos> yberos@cyberos-HP-Pavilion-dv9700-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get reinstall plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<cyberos> [sudo] password for cyberos:
<cyberos> E: Operación inválida: reinstall
<cyberos> cyberos@cyberos-HP-Pavilion-dv9700-Notebook-PC:~$
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<fosco_> no me acostumbro a apt-get :)
<LUCKATONI> el super menu de arraque de varios SO, queria ponerlo grafico con el grub2
<fosco_> voy a resumir, por si alguien se ha perdido
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme* <- esto instala los temas disponibles
<cyberos> fosco,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<cyberos> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<cyberos> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<cyberos> cyberos@cyberos-HP-Pavilion-dv9700-Notebook-PC:~$
<LUCKATONI> eso mira,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fosco_> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth <- esto permite elegir el tema deseado
<fosco_> sudo update-initramfs -u <- esto actualiza el arranque
<unforgettablecj> hola un favor necesito ayuda para instalar una tarjeta de red
<fosco_> cyberos, cierra cualquier otro gestor de paquetes q tengas abierto
<cyberos> si era eso
<unforgettablecj> instalar una tarjeta de red en ubuntu server 10.10
<fosco_> LUCKATONI, no es que sea gráfico, simplemente le ponen un fondo de pantalla y cambian los colores del texto
<unforgettablecj> alguien q pueda ayudarme
<unforgettablecj> porfavor
<fosco_> LUCKATONI, mira, este es mi menú de arranque http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/4135864967/
<lucas__> me pone que solo hay una alternativa
<unforgettablecj> la tarjeta es una dlink dge 550t
<unforgettablecj> esta reconocida
<unforgettablecj> pero no la carga el kernel
<fosco_> lucas__, por defecto solo hay un tema de plymouth, por eso no hay nada q seleccionar
<lucas__> umm, entonces que he ganado?
<lucas__> xd
<cyberos> fosco reinicio y compruebo el usplash
<lucas__> estonces solo tiene un solo tema no fosco?
<lucas__> alguien por casualidad remota ha puesto el menu de arranque del grub2?
<xangua> fosco_: a ti se te alenta la compu con el conky colors¿ note que lo usas
<TrueNhero> kien tiene xubuntu 10.10?
<virusuy> http://www.linux.fm/
<unforgettablecj> pporfavor
<unforgettablecj> ayuda con tarjeta de red dlink dge 550t en ubuntu server 10.10
<TTNK> unforgettablecj: esa tarjeta es pci? usb? sabes que chip tiene?
<lucas__> alguien sabe con me hago superusuario en el sistema?
<lucas__> ya esta , xd
<unforgettablecj> ayuda con tarjeta de red dlink dge 550t en ubuntu server 10.10
<yarol> di tu problema
<yarol> unforgettablecj
<unforgettablecj> la tarjeta de red esta reconocida cuando hago un lspci
<unforgettablecj> pero no la carga el kernel
<jorechp> hola una consulta como puedo montar un servidor de media para ver los videos desde mi xbox360
<unforgettablecj> trate de instalar nuevamente
<unforgettablecj> con el driver
<unforgettablecj> pero no tengo el modulo cargado en el kernel
<unforgettablecj> que puedo hacer??
<Tiffon> si tienes el driver pues intentar cargarlo en el kernel, no conozco esa tarjeta, comandos modprobe insmod son para cargar drivers,... en el kernel
<TTNK> unforgettablecj: con modrpobe cargas el modulo
<Tiffon> no se si esa tarjeta esta o no soportada para ubuntu
<cjkit> mmm
<chakal^-^> hola
<cjkit> pues si estan en lo cierto
<cjkit> intente cargar ese modulo
<cjkit> es el dl2k
<cjkit> y mi kernel es 2.6
<cjkit> unforgettablecj
<chakal^-^> que pasa con el irc-hispano que ni conecta ! xD
<chakal^-^> Host irc.irc-hispano.org not found: 2(SERVFAIL) :P
<Tiffon> chakal^-^, el hispano me tiene ta las narices, de mal en peor
<chakal^-^> :P
<chakal^-^> ayer estuve intentando buscar en ubuntu maverick que es lo que uso la manera de quitar la opción de apagar/reiniciar desde el GDM pero no hay manera
<chakal^-^> debería tener /etc/gdm/gdm.conf pero no lo tengo ...
<chakal^-^> para que no me lo apaguen o reinicien
<Tiffon> la verdad no mire como hacer eso, aunque seguro que es posible
<chakal^-^> no he encontrado nada en gconf-editor, se os ocurre algo
<chakal^-^> incluso puse 700 a los binarios halt, shutdown, etc ... y anda, cualquier usuario puede dar click y apagar el pc xD
<chakal^-^> vaya caca
<chakal^-^> creo que algo vi desde ubuntu-tweak pero ya no me sale la opción
<TrueNhero> puedo poner un fondo en cada escritorio?? como?
<chakal^-^> con compiz puedes
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, ya lo desinstale
<chakal^-^> mira en los ajustes avanzados del compiz en el cubo, puedes elegir un wallpaper a cada cara
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, toma muchos recursos
<chakal^-^> ya
<Killman> yarol: visca el Barça!
<yarol> quien va ganando kiilman
<Killman> yarol: aún no inicia
<t4k3sh1> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<yarol> a que horas?
<Killman> t4k3sh1: sorry
<pableras_> hola
<file_not_found> existe algun dsp para reproductores de audio en linux?
<file_not_found> como el de winamp
<cyberos> si el splash de ltimate edition esta instalado por que no se activa en ubuntu 10.10? ultimate-edition-2.8-xsplash ya está en su versión más reciente.
<cyberos> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 8 no actualizados.
<cossier> cyberos: en ubuntu tweak se pueden seleccionar creo
<cyberos> cossier pero solo el inicio de sesion
<cyberos> la imagen de la pantalla de arranque no
<cyberos> yo tenia el arranque con ubuntu ultimate 2.8 y al actualizar el sistema me ha puesto el usplash de ubuntu 10.10
<esmirlin> hola! tengo una pregunta, en la universiad para conectarse, después de conectarse al wifi, al abrir el explorador te aparece una página de login... el caso es que con google chrome no me sale directamente esa página por lo tanto no me puedo conectar, alguna idea?
<xangua> aaah, abre firefox¿
<esmirlin> pero por qué con chrome no puedo¿? (sé que con firefox sí que se puede)
<m4v> esmirlin: es un tema de la red de la universidad, tendrías que preguntar a alguien que la administre, capaz necesitas un proxy o algo.
<arlaor> buenas tardes
<arlaor> pueden ayudarme con una duda?
<nycko> !ask arlaor
<kubot> arlaor: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<arlaor> voy a actualizar mi viejo pc de mesa y quiero saber si la board MSI GF615M-P33 DDR3 me soporta ubuntu de 64 bits o sea soporta procesadores de 64 bits?
<arlaor> y si es asi que procesador me recomiendan para esta board? creo que soporta procesadores AMD
<nycko> !ot arlaor
<kubot> arlaor: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Gibarian> si ejecuto el comando ifdown
<chakal^-^> arlaor, eso te lo dicen en la misma tienda
<Gibarian> y me regresa el error "eth1 no esta configurado"
<Gibarian> cual es el problema alli?
<nycko> Gibarian: que no esta configurado
<arlaor> kubot: lo preguntare en el chat que me dices, disculpen las molestias causadas y suceptibilidades heridas
<arlaor> gracias
<arlaor> ;)
<Gibarian> si, eso lo supuse
<Gibarian> pero, la cosa es que eth1 es por donde me conecto
<nycko> Gibarian: proba con: ip li se eth1 down
<Gibarian> solo que parece haber perdido el ip
<Gibarian> ok
<nycko> Gibarian: si bajas la interfaz vas a perder la ip
<nycko> Gibarian: que quieres hacer?
<Gibarian> renovar la ip
<nycko> Gibarian: por dhcp supongo
<dabor> Gibarian, ifconfig que te informa?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<nycko> Gibarian: usa sudo dhclient eth1
<Gibarian> ok
<Gibarian> dejame probar
<nycko> Gibarian: pero es dhcp no?
<nycko> Gibarian: quieres que el router/servidor te entregue nuevamente una ip?
<Gibarian> si
<Gibarian> es que tenemos un problema con el dhcp, me parece
<Gibarian> algunas pc estan perdiendo el ip
<Gibarian> me devolvio esta respuesta
<Gibarian> no dhcpoffers
<Gibarian> no working leases
<chakal^-^> nycko, si te sale ese error es que no tienes configurado el dispositivo en el archivo /etc/network/interfaces
<Gibarian> pero puede perder la configuracion subitamente? porque me paso estando conectado a internet
<Gibarian> subitamente, se fue la conexion, reinicie, y nada, no se conectaba
<Hilario__> 2
<Gibarian> dejame revisar el archivo
<nycko> Gibarian: es simple
<nycko> Gibarian: segun el protocolo, cada x tiempo tu SO (cliente dhcp) pide ip a tu dhcpserver
<Gibarian> el lease
<nycko> Gibarian: teoricamente, si este no da ip, deberia mantener la ultima ip
<nycko> Gibarian: si no lo hace, entonces claro, en la pedida de ip, pierdes la ip.
<nycko> que redundante.
<Gibarian> ese parece ser el problema
<nycko> Gibarian: checkea tu dhcp server, puede tener problemas
<Gibarian> es lo que voy a hacer
<nycko> Gibarian: es un linux? o algun router?
<Gibarian> no, es una mierda de windows 2003
<nycko> Gibarian: y bue
<Gibarian> soy uno de los pocos que tiene su pc con Xubuntu
<Gibarian> yo, y las pc que estan en la sala de telematica
<Gibarian> el resto, usa vista
<nycko> Gibarian: si es critico, podes levantar un dhcp server muy rapido, hasta solucionar el problema del windorcho, o hasta que puedas quemarlo
<Gibarian> yo quiero cambiar a un server de ubuntu
<nycko> Gibarian: la 2da opcion no te la recomiendo, perderias hard :P
<Gibarian> pero mi conocimiento no llega a tanto
<nycko> Gibarian: el conocimiento lo obtienes conociendo
<nycko> Gibarian: osea, intenta
<Gibarian> si, es asi
<nycko> Gibarian: vas a aprender
<Gibarian> solicite ayuda a Ubuntu venezuela
<Gibarian> pero los muchachos nunca pudieron venir
<nycko> Gibarian: levantar un dhcp server puede ser un paso interesante, ya uqe no es dificil de armar
<nycko> Gibarian: para eso estamos :P
<Gibarian> gracias!
<cyberos> no entiendo como en ubuntu 10.10 no se le puede cambiar la pantalla de arranque
<Gibarian> eso es lo bueno de la comunidad, alguien siempre ayuda
<nycko> Gibarian: totalmente
<Gibarian> dejame hurgar al windorcho, en el dhcp
<nycko> Gibarian: revisa los logs
<Gibarian> porque te cuento, hay dos
<nycko> Gibarian: o mejor! llama al servicio tecnico de m$
<Gibarian> un server proliant
<nycko> Gibarian: para eso pagan la licencia
<Gibarian> de HP
<Gibarian> licencia? si estos tipos se han instalado uno pirata
<Gibarian> por eso vivo diciendoles que hay que cambiarlo
<TrueNhero> ahi algun canal de blender en español?
<Gibarian> menos mal que esto es una institucion sin fines de lucro
<Gibarian> si fueramos un banco, ya tendrian la clave de todos nuestros clientes
<m4v> TrueNhero: fijate con alis a ver si hay alguno
<cyberos> como es que ubuntu no hay ninguna funcion integrada que permita cambiar la imagen de la   pantalla de arranque
<cyberos> te tienes que conformar con la simple que ofrece ubuntu
<Gibarian> que hay de malo con la pantalla de arranque?
<cousteau> cyberos: me parece que se puede, busca "splash" en repos
<cousteau> yo tengo la cutre que es en modo texto
<Gibarian> ah
<Gibarian> ok
<cyberos> cousteau yaaa pero como se integra ahi esta todo el problema
<cousteau> ...de hecho, no; casi todos son splash de sesión, mejor busca plymouth
<cyberos> pantalla de boteo
<cyberos> es lo que quiero cambiar
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/plymouth-theme
<cousteau> ahí aparecen unas cuantas alternativas
<cyberos> cousteau alli me aparecen muchos links como estos, cual es el que debe elegir? Europe
<cyberos>     * ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/
<cyberos>     * se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cyberos>     * ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cyberos>     * ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu/
<cyberos>     * de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cousteau> cyberos: en principio te lo decía sólo por tener una lista de opciones, luego el que quieras lo instalas desde repositorios
<cyberos> he elegido el tema solar pero me encuentro con un montos de esos mirrors o links
<cyberos> cousteau
<cousteau> cyberos: a ver, vas al centro de software y lo instalas
<cyberos> la pregunta es ademas de instalarse  se activara o solo se instalara?
<cousteau> el link te lo puse sólo para que tuvieras una lista de opciones, pero en principio no hace falta descargárselo de allí, sólo ir al Synaptic o al Centro de software, buscarlo e instalarlo
<cyberos> cousteau
<cousteau> supongo que se activará
<cyberos> ok
<cousteau> sí, creo que sí
<cyberos> cousteau acabo de comprobar que ya lo tenia instalado pero no se activa o ejecuta
<cyberos> el tema solar de boteo
<cousteau> em... a lo mejor si lo reinstalas...
<cyberos> ok
<cousteau> o a lo mejor hay un selector de splash, no sé
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas. ¿Alguien sabe como funcionan los menús en alacarte? ¿se conservan cuando se hace una actualización? al parecer toman la configuración de este archivo ~/.config/menus/applications.menu, pero si este archivo no existe toma la configuración original.
<cousteau> sí, se conservan
<cousteau> si conservas tu /home, vamos
<cousteau> cyberos: y bien?
<cyberos> cousteau lo he reinstalado desde el gestor de paquetes y el script si se puede llamar asi de ubuntu 10.10 de boteo no se cambia
<cyberos> el tema solar
<Jakeukalane> ok gracias
<cousteau> no estoy seguro, pero prueba con   sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth-theme-solar
<cyberos> ok
<cyberos> cousteau, ok no ha habido mensaje de error
<cousteau> creo que con eso es como si lo instalase de nuevo
<cyberos> cousteau ok ahora reinicio y te cuento
<cousteau> y como tiene un script para ponerse por defecto al instalarse, pues ahora será el neuvo
<cousteau> nuevo
<cyberos> cousteau no ha funcionado o el script de boteo de ubuntu 10.10 es intocable o algo hay en mi sistema
<cousteau> hmm, qué raro
<cyberos> que no funciona correctamente
<cousteau> puf, pues ya no se me ocurre nada más, lo siento
<cousteau> bueno, me voy
<cyberos> yo me instale ubuntu ultimate 2.8 gnome pero al actualizar los paquetes cambio al script de ubuntu 10.10
<cyberos> cousteau
<espartaco> tengo un problema con el grub y no consigo recuperarlo por ningun metodo de la guia ubuntu, si estoy aqui es gracias al super grub disk pero solo me deja arrancar la particion, no me lo aregla, ahora que estoy dentro me podeis recomendar algo para areglarlo, si lo borro y lo vuelvo a instalar y actualizar, funcionara, porque antes lo instale actualizey cuando reinicie seguia igual
<espartaco> buenas a todos primero
<chakal^-^> que hay que arreglar el arranque de windows ?
<chakal^-^> que tiene que arreglar el grub ?
<espartaco> que me arranque grub en si, no me arranca nada me sale un error que por desgracia no apunte
<espartaco> sin el super grub disk el ordenador queda inutil
<chakal^-^> <<espartaco, si estoy aqui es gracias al super grub disk>>çno entiendo
<chakal^-^> prueba a meter el cd-live o el usb-live y dale a recovery mode, luego dale a reinstalar grub
<espartaco> explico, si ahora saco el live cd del super grub disk y reinicio, en cuanto se encienda el ordenador me saldra un mensaje de error de grub
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd y reinstala grub
<mimecar> y apunta el error
<espartaco> ahora mismo estoy dentro de mi sistema, accedi a la particion con el super grub disk, y cuando intento reinstalarlo me da el mensaje de /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: No es posible incrustar. GRUB sólo puede instalarse en esta configuración usando listas de bloques etc etc
<espartaco> hize un fsck para ver si era el problema pero que va, sigue sin dejarme
<mimecar> espartaco: grub-setup no es para grub 1?
<espartaco> eso me sale al utilizar el comando grub-install --recheck /dev/sda2
<espartaco> segun la guia-ubuntu los pasos son esos
<mimecar> comprueba si es grub 1 o grub 2
<espartaco> es 2
<espartaco> tengo ubuntu lucid
<chakal^-^> si e slucid  tendrás grub 1
<chakal^-^> a no perdón, si
<espartaco> voy a borrar el grub entero lo voy a reinstalar y a ver que pasa, total si instalo un sistema hara algo parecido supongo no
<ricardo> no puedo arir la carpeta de los documentos, etc desde lugares sale file no found
<ricardo> alguien puede ayudarme? o puedo abrir lugares sle file not found
<javila> ricardo, yo no se la solucion,pero para emergencia puedes ir a equipo/sistema de archivos/home/.... y creo que asi te abre.
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<espartaco> quiero desmontar un dispositivo para poder usar el comando fsck, ya que me da el aviso de WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<espartaco> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<espartaco>  , pero al poner sudo umount /dev/sda2 me dice que umount: /mnt: no montado
<espartaco> umount: /: device is busy , como puedo desmontarlo no entiendo
<espartaco> lo montare en /mnt a ver que pasa de mientras
<chakal^-^> si lo estas usando no puedes desmontar el dispositivo espartaco
<m4v> espartaco: es la partición raiz?
<chakal^-^> tendrás que salir de la sesión
<espartaco> joer si salgo no puedo reiniciar, me pasa lo del grub
<m4v> espartaco: haz "sudo touch /forcefsck" y reinicia, se hace un fsck durante el inicio
<espartaco> si es la particion raiz de linux
<espartaco> no puedo reiniciar, si estoy haciendo todo esto es porque se me ha jodido el grub
<espartaco> y al tener sectores dañados en el disco
<espartaco> no me deja intalarlo
<m4v> espartaco: bueno, entonces reinicia en un livecd, y haz un fsck desde ahí
<espartaco> antes lo hico desde el live cd pero sigue igual
<espartaco> hice
<m4v> usaste fsck -f ? si sigue tirando errores debe estar mal el disco
<espartaco> me da el mensaje ese de No es posible incrustar. GRUB sólo puede instalarse en esta configuración usando listas de bloques. Sin embargo, éstas NO SON FIABLES al usar el comando grub-install --recheck  /dev/sda2
<espartaco> pero desde el live cd no desmonte nada, igual tengo que desmontarlo porque me dio el avisode WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<espartaco>  cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<espartaco> y yo le di a que si que ya estaba harto
<m4v> no, vas a romper el sistema de archivo ... :|
<espartaco> me veo arrancando el pc con el super grub disk toda la vida
<chakal^-^> por que no usais palimpsest ?
<chakal^-^> que para eso esta ... tiene para reparar discos defectuosos
<espartaco> voy a probarlo
<m4v> cuando se desmonte cuando reinicies se hace un sync y si el fsck cambió algo rompiste todo
<chakal^-^> y otra opcíon optima es iniciar en modo recovery y dar a reparar
<m4v> o usar el livecd, pero si ya lo hiciste y sigue todo mal, debe estar mal el disco.
<espartaco> ostias recovery
<m4v> haz backup mientras puedas y cambiá el disco.
<espartaco> voy a probralo
<espartaco> si ya copie todo
<espartaco> pero me niego a instalar nada hastaque no este seguro que el disco esta reventado y no me queda otra opcion
<chakal^-^> asegurate de pasarle -c para comprobar los sectores dañados
<m4v> tenés instalado el smartmontools?
<espartaco> no me suena eso, ok chakal^-^
<chakal^-^>  -c                   Busca los bloques dañados y los agrega a la lista de bloques dañados
<espartaco> si si eso intentaba hacer con el fsck
<espartaco> iba a meterle fsck -fpC /dev/sda2
<m4v> espartaco: es para ver el smart del disco, fijate si podés instalar el paquete con el apt-get, y despues haz "sudo smartclt -A /dev/sda" y pasá lo que salga con el pastebin
<espartaco> ok
<chakal^-^> que eso esta en palimpsest
<chakal^-^> datos smart arriba
<espartaco> no esta en los repos el palimpsest ese
<chakal^-^> si tienes lucid o maverick lo tendrás instalado ya
<chakal^-^> cuado le des a datos smart puedes comprobar el estado del disco
<espartaco> cierto, ya estaba
<chakal^-^> parece mentira que esa herramienta no la useis y esta delante :)
<chakal^-^> claaro, eso no te va a arreglar nada solo te va a informar del estado del disco
<espartaco> la verdad que hasta que no te pasa algo de eso, ni te enteras de que existe
<chakal^-^> pero ... te puedes hacer la idea de tu problema
<espartaco> el dispositivo esta ocupado me dice
<espartaco> me lo imaginaba
<chakal^-^> si compruebas el FS te lo dira, los datos smart es otra cosa
<chakal^-^> para comprobar el FS como los cluster tienes que hacerlo con el sistema desmontado
<espartaco> tasa de errores de lecutra bien
<unforgettablecj> necesito un consejo sobre el proxy squid
<unforgettablecj> ????
<unforgettablecj> alquien q sepa del tema?
<espartaco> tobo bien o N/D
<espartaco> eso esque esta bien, eso con el smart
<espartaco> a ver que dice la auto comprobacion esa
<chakal^-^> unforgettablecj, como no seas mas escueto difícil ...
<espartaco> olle y si cambio grub por lilo arrancara bien ?
<espartaco> en la comprobacion me dice que el disco esta sano
<espartaco> entonces porque me da el error ese cuando intento instalar grub, no entiendo nada
<espartaco> sectores erroneos ninguno
<yarol> !list
<chakal^-^> espartaco, una cosa son los datos smart y otra el FS
<espartaco> como se mira el fs ese
<chakal^-^> fsck ?
<chakal^-^> fsck => file system check
<espartaco> a ok
<espartaco> pero eso sin desmontar la particion no puedo pasarlo
<chakal^-^> claro ... a menos que quieras perder datos
<chakal^-^> puedes perder las refeencias de ciertos i-nodes por eso debe estar desmontado
<espartaco> me queda probar el recovery
<espartaco> ese ahora mismo
<espartaco> muchas gracias por si no vuelvo
<espartaco> buenas otra vez, queria informaros que ya lo aregle, el recovery ese es mas listo que yo, por fin puedo entrar sin lives, gracias
<shambala> hola
<moan_> holas shambala
<shambala> hola tengo una tarejta bluetooth usb de la marca trendnet el modelo es tbw-101ub pero no me lo detecta lucid
<moan_> shambala, veamos, sabes lo que es la terminal?
<shambala> si
<moan_> ok
<shambala> le di un lsusb -vv
<moan_> entra y tira este comando "lsusb"
<moan_> ja
<moan_> ok
<moan_> y?
<shambala> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 07b8:b02a D-Link Corp. AboCom Bluetooth Device
<shambala> ahi si me lo detecta
<moan_> bien, eso es bueno, osea que ubuntu se entero que esta, seguramente sea un tema de configuracion o algo asi...
<shambala> kieres q te ponga todos los usb que me salen?
<shambala> si pero me voy a sistema=>preferencias=>bluetooth y no lo encuantra
<moan_> shambala, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/135948
<moan_> prueba con eso...
<moan_> por todos los comentarios que tiene el post parece funcionar...
<shambala> ok lo estoy haciendo
<shambala> en un momento mas te digo si me funciono
<moan_> ok
<shambala> moan_:en la pagina ya no estan los paquetes que dice que baje
<fosco_> buenas
<BoF> alguien que me diga si se ve la pagina plz
<m4v> BoF: que pagina?
<BoF> http://190.82.6.6
<m4v> nop, no se ve. Pregunta en #ubuntu-es-offtopic la próxima.
<netbookkk> hola gente, estoy DESESPERADO... he probado todo lo que se me ha ocurrido pero no sé ya qué hacer... necesito un OS para la netbook porque todo lo que he probado es muy lento, me encantan ubuntu en gnome y kde pero en las netbook versions el rendimiento es pésimo (y en las desktops versions no es que cambien mucho...) si tenéis netbooks... qué usáis¿?
<LinuxReign> saludos
<m4v> netbookkk: es probable que sea un tema del driver de vídeo, tengo una netbook dell y anda bien con kubuntu.
<BoF> alguien sabe si esto esta correcto
<BoF> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i ppp0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DN
<BoF> AT --to 192.168.1.196
<netbookkk> m4v:  he estado hoy todo el día con kubuntu (de hecho ha sido la primera vez que he usado kde)... tengo un asus 1005PE
<yarol> netbookkk usas swap ?
<netbookkk> normalmente nop
<netbookkk> pero he probado a ponerla
<yarol> y por que no la usas netbookkk ?
<LinuxReign> yo probaria con ubuntu netbook edition, eso deberia correr bien, aunque asus no esta muy bien soportado
<yarol> la swap te podria ayudar asolucionar tu problema de lentitud en tu notebook
<cousteau> yo en su día probé UNR y no me gustó mucho, gasta demasiados recursos para un netbook, le puse Lubuntu y va como una bala
<LinuxReign> no deberia correr tan lento,
<LinuxReign> es raro
<LinuxReign> lubuntu es excelente
<netbookkk> cousteau: y en ese entorno... qué aplicaciones corren?
<LinuxReign> lo tengo en una maquina viejita y corre muy bien
<cousteau> netbookkk: pues aplicaciones, todas, igual que en gnome o kde
<yarol> ubuntu es exelente para pcs viejos
<cousteau> lo que pasa es que si le pones cosas pesadas, pues pierde la gracia
<netbookkk> a ver une iba de lujo hasta que pusieron esa horterada de unity
<cousteau> netbookkk: antes de unity también me iba mal
<LinuxReign> tambien esta xubuntu
<netbookkk> a mí me iba genial
<netbookkk> pero te digo que noté el cambio de 9.10 a 10.04
<LinuxReign> pero me parece que lubuntu es mas "light"
<netbookkk> aunque aún así me iba bastante bien
<cousteau> además, ubuntu netbook más que para netbooks está pensado para tablets (mejores prestaciones y pantalla táctil)
<cousteau> al menos el lanzador de aplicaciones
<yarol> netbookkk podrias usar ubuntu he instalarle kde3
<netbookkk> y otras distros¿? peppermint, puppy,
<yarol> es mas ligero que el 4 y anda bien
<cousteau> yo creo que lubuntu ya va de sobra
<netbookkk> cousteau: es que el problema que le veo a lubuntu es: que si lo instalo pero aún así instalo las app's que suelo utilizar se va a ralentizar igual no¿?
<LinuxReign> lubuntu igual diria yo
<LinuxReign> pero que aplicaciones son esas?
<LinuxReign> a ver?
<cousteau> mi netbook venía con Linpus. Era un asco; ni siquiera tenía repositorios. Luego le puse Moblin. Mucho mejor, ya se le podían instalar cosas, pero muy pocas. Así que le puse Lubuntu, y puedo instalar lo que instalaría en un PC con ubuntu normal, pero con menos recursos
<cousteau> netbookkk: si las aplicaciones de por sí son lentas, pues hagas lo que hagas te van a ir lentas, uses lo que uses
<netbookkk> pues no sé lo normal, openoffice, exaile, chrome... vamos tampoco uso el netbook para nada que no sea la universidad
<cousteau> así que lo único que te quedaría es comprar un PC mejor, y como eso no lo vas a hacer... bueno, pues las pruebas y si ves que van bien las usas y si no las cambias
<netbookkk> he probado pclinuxos e17
<netbookkk> pero estoy demasiado acostumbrado a ubuntu y me siento perdido
<LinuxReign> bueno, lubuntu viene con aplicaciones por defecto que hacen lo mismo que las que estas enumerando
<netbookkk> además existe un conocido problema con mi netbook y la luminosidad y las teclas de función que sólo he conseguido arreglar en ubuntu y en meego...
<cousteau> a ver... openoffice no sé qué tal irá, en lubuntu lo que viene es el Abiword y el Gnumeric. El Gnumeric para cuatro tonterías que tienen las hojas de cálculo va de sobra, pero el Abiword se queda un poco corto
<LinuxReign> si
<cousteau> de navegador viene con Chromium, así que no tienes ni que instalarlo
<netbookkk> el abiword está limitadísimo
<netbookkk> es lo qué más uso en el netbook el openword
#ubuntu-es 2010-11-30
<LinuxReign> bueno, eso no debe ser un problema pienso yo
<cousteau> y de música tiene uno llamado Aqualung, es ligero y permite tocar canciones en modo "gapless" (incluso MP3, a diferencia de otros como el Exaile), pero por lo demás es muy malo
<netbookkk> y podría solucionar algo añadiéndole módulos de ram?
<cousteau> pero vamos, que si esos programas te van, te van a ir igual en lubuntu, e incluso un poco mejor porque el entorno consume menos
<cousteau> (y no usa 3D)
<LinuxReign> la idea es que no te vuelvas loco tratando de instalar cosas que van a "jalar" librerias muy pesadas de qt y/o gtk
<netbookkk> las librerías de kde son más ligeras?
<cousteau> que yo sepa no
<LinuxReign> no
<LinuxReign> gnome es mas nuevo y menos pesado, pienso yo
<cousteau> lubuntu usa LXDE que usa GTK, así que las apps GTK tienen ventaja
<LinuxReign> eso
<cousteau> pero vamos, que yo uso Qucs sin problemas
<netbookkk> y meego?
<netbookkk> qué pensáis de él?
<LinuxReign> no lo conozco
<cousteau> no lo he probado, pero supongo que tendrá el mismo problema que moblin
<cousteau> repositorios enanos
<cousteau> claro, que si no vas a instalar cosas raras como yo, a lo mejor te basta y te sobra
<LinuxReign> con 2 gigas de ram debes tener mas que suficiente
<cousteau> que yo lo quería para programar (geany), simular circuitos (qucs) y otras frikadas
<LinuxReign> es lo que tengo es esta y me va muy bien, solo utilizo el 15% en este momento
<LinuxReign> y rara vez sube a 30% (ram)
<cousteau> yo creo que tengo un giga, o a lo mejor medio, y va sobrado
<cousteau> (sobrado para lo que lo uso, claro)
<LinuxReign> asi es, no consume mucho
<LinuxReign> yo estuve corriendo en un 800 mhz y 256 de ram el lubuntu y corria muy bien
<LinuxReign> claro que solo lo utilizaba como servidor de amule :P
<netbookkk> bufff qué locura xD
<LinuxReign> XD
<netbookkk> hasta me he planteado instalar mac osx
<netbookkk> xD
<LinuxReign> eso pesa bastante
<netbookkk> en esta fría noche... en córdoba aburrido y viendo OS... qué mejor cosa a hacer? xD
<netbookkk> y sabeis como conseguir linpus lite?
<cousteau> netbookkk: linpus apesta, no lo uses
<netbookkk> cousteau: jaja por qué?
<cousteau> porque es una porquería, es el que venía con mi netbook, no tiene repositorios, y está totalmente desactualizado
<cousteau> quiero decir, venía con firefox 2, que ya estaba descatalogado cuando lo compré
<cousteau> y no se puede actualizar
<cousteau> yo creo que moblin está mucho mejor
<cousteau> meego no lo he probado, pero a lo mejor está bien
<cousteau> pero si le piensas poner aplicaciones no muy comunes, mejor lubuntu
<cousteau> si sólo piensas ponerle openoffice y aplicaciones corrientes, probablemente vengan en moblin
<netbookkk> cousteau: a ver la putada de meego (te hablo desde él de hecho) es que no es cómodo y no tiene programas xD no tiene nada de nada, hay que compilar todo a mano... es lo pero xD
<cousteau> ah... bueno, mira entonces moblin, pero será parecido
<cousteau> a lo mejor tiene más repos
<netbookkk> si meego es la evolución de moblin
<netbookkk> xD
<cousteau> pero desde luego no esperes absolutamente nada mejor de linpus, con linpus probablemente no puedas ni compilar
<netbookkk> en serio¿? O_O
<netbookkk> ainsss
<netbookkk> pues creo que voy a volver a instalar kde
<kyskyl> hola
<cousteau> netbookkk: pero prueba lubuntu y ya está! yo creo que es lo que mejor irá
<cousteau> porque kde es pesado, no creo que vaya muy bien en netbooks
<netbookkk> cousteau: es que es feo :(
<netbookkk> xD
<cousteau> pues cámbiale el tema
<cousteau> vamos, tampoco hay mucho donde elegir, pero tampoco es tan feo
<cousteau> ¿enlightenment, quizá? ¿enlightenment era ligero?
<netbookkk> cousteau: puedes enseñarme un screenshot del tuyo?
<netbookkk> existe ubuntu e17?
<cousteau> netbookkk: lo tengo apagado, estoy con el sobremesa
<netbookkk> ahhh va va
<cousteau> creo que no existe ubuntu con e17, pero lo puedes instalar a mano
 * frecuenciaderese se ha ido, Adios, See you, Hasta Pronto. Durmiendo, comiendo, trabajando, comprando o haciendo caca. Cualquier cosa perdi a mi mobil.: Gone away for now
<cousteau> instalas ubuntu-minimal, y luego instalas enlightenment que creo que está en repos
<cousteau> "enlightenment" sólo está en dapper y hardy, pero "e17" está en maverick y natty
<cousteau> los de en medio que se fastidien
<cousteau> ...ah, no, los de en medio tienen e16
<m4v> !away > FrecdeReserva
<FrecdeReserva> sorry
<FrecdeReserva> perdon
<FrecdeReserva> no lo sabia
<netbookkk> cousteau: opengeu... qué te parece?
<cousteau> ni idea... por cierto, mi lubuntu se ve parecido a esto: http://www.linuxzone.es/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/lubuntu-10.04.png
<netbookkk> ufff es feillo
<netbookkk> es que tú usarás poco el netbook
<netbookkk> y sí es algo superficial... pero es que yo lo uso un 80% en comparación al desktop
<netbookkk> y necesito algo que no me recuerde a los ordenadores de la universidad
<netbookkk> que no sirven para nada
<netbookkk> y que son taaaaaaaaaaaan cutres
<FrecdeReserva> no funciona aqui la ip vrtual?
<netbookkk> no sé si estos conceptos se pueden usar en la filosofía linux... (que la estética de windows no me gusta nada por cierto) pero eso es algo que también me importa
<kyskyl> #tuquito
<cousteau> netbookkk: se pueden poner otros teams en lubuntu, aunque no muchos
<netbookkk> cousteau: opengeu es un ubuntu basado en e17... pero me da la sensación de que el proyecto ha sido abandonado... cómo podría saberlo?
<cousteau> pero vamos, que nadie te obliga a usar lubuntu... si no te gusta, pruebs otro :)
<cousteau> a lo mejor kubuntu, tienen bastantes temas
<Dj_Dexter> netbookkk Ese tema de gtk+  no esta mal, :D aunque hay mas
<cousteau> *xubuntu
<Dj_Dexter> netbookkk pos te instalas otro wm y listo :P
<netbookkk> me estáis casi convenciendo eh! :P
<Dj_Dexter> netbookkk si :P
<cousteau> o si moblin te vale, pues moblin... pero está el problema de que los programas "raros" los tendrás que compilar
<cousteau> pero vamos, yo tiraría por *ubuntu
<cousteau> de hecho, yo tiré por *ubuntu, y me puse lubuntu
<netbookkk> moblin sólo es bonito los dos primeros días...
<cousteau> (o si te gusta alguna distro tipo debian, arch, etc... pues hala, pero teniendo ubuntu y habiéndose acostumbrado...)
<cousteau> vamos, es mi punto de vista
<netbookkk> hasta que empiezas a decir: por qué coño cambiaría ubuntu por esto (generalmente cuando te apetece escuchar música o usar openoffice y tienes que compilar... que no es por lo que hay que hacer sino por lo que TARDA)
<cousteau> o ubuntu netbook, pero el rendimiento no es muy bueno, en mi opinión
<cousteau> bueno, me retiro, que tengo sueño
<xangua> netbookkk: solo tú te entiendes S:
<netbookkk> xangua: jaja es que tengo un dilema increíble
<CuriousX> Hi! yarol =)
<yarol> que mas CuriousX
<ricardo_> alguien q me de una mano plz
<mama21mama> !ask ricardo_
<kubot> ricardo_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ricardo_> mama21mama, dime si se ve esto plz http://190.82.15.224
<ricardo_> porfa
<ricardo_> alguien que me diga si se ve
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> ricardo_, pruebe con esto https://secure-tunnel.com
<ricardo_> mama21mama, puedes decirme si se ve?
<flypp> ricardo_, ver se ve
<ricardo_> flypp, ves 2 directorios?
<mama21mama> si
<flypp> sí
<ricardo_> gracias chicos
<xangua> magallanes de acapulco¿
<songoten> buenas
<songoten> chakal^-^,
<songoten> como andasss
<songoten> guampa,
<chakal^-^> hola, ahora estoy sentado, no ando
<songoten> ke haces
<chakal^-^> :)
<songoten> :P
<guampa> hey songoten
<guampa> me sigo descerebrando con una funcion de numeros aleatorios
<songoten> gracias a vos estoy disfrutando de una conexion ad-hoc en mi laptop
<songoten> gracias !!
<guampa> haha me alegro por eso
<songoten> :D
<Abdabanesha> buenas noches
<QuestionMark> buenas
<gay22> aloha!
<QuestionMark> que herramienta recomienda para diagramar bases de datos en MySQL uso 10.10
<m4v> diagramar?
<QuestionMark> hacer el modelo relacional
<guampa> QuestionMark: sin ironias, yo uso lapiz y papel...
<QuestionMark> en windows lo hago con Visio
<guampa> es muy grande la db?
<QuestionMark> nop
<QuestionMark> estoy recien metiendome en el tema
<guampa> podes usar dia
<guampa> es para diagramas
<guampa> o una hoja de calculo
<flypp> para modelos er y eer también tiene plantilla
<guampa> si no necesitas presentarle el diagrama a nadie y la db no es muy grande, lo mas practico es que dibujes las tablas como cuadrados, dentro de cada uno la lista de campos
<guampa> los indices con una marquita y las relaciones, bueh ya te imaginas
<QuestionMark> mmmm, buena idea guampa
<flypp> aunque yo veo más sencillo usar inkscape
<guampa> tambien inkscape es una buena opcion, dibuja rapido
<mama21mama> yo usaba dbtool
<mama21mama> en win
<mama21mama> no se si abra algo parecido.
<QuestionMark> una vez use una que se creaban los diagrama y creaba las tablas en mysql, pero no me acuerdo como se llamaba :(
<mama21mama> yo tengo el nombre
<mama21mama> pero andara en wine.
<gay22> es ceirto que existe un gaybuntu?
<QuestionMark> muahahaha
<mama21mama> el que usaba yo era QuestionMark power designer
<mama21mama> no dbtool.
<QuestionMark> a ver..
<flypp> gay22, sí, con los backports activados por defecto
<mama21mama> mire QuestionMark http://cut07.tk/aZ
<mama21mama> pero lo tengo aqui conmigo en un cd.
<mama21mama> pero es un *.exe
<gay22> flypp: lol me ha gustado la respuesta xD
<guampa> QuestionMark: busca en synaptic "glom"
<QuestionMark> jajajaja
<mama21mama> xD
<Abdabanesha> alguno ha provado gnome-player?
<mama21mama> si
<Abdabanesha> que tal se maneja
<mama21mama> QuestionMark, ando leyendo un post que menciona kivio
<gay22> Abdabanesha: no vale para nada
 * QuestionMark leyendo acerca de Glom
<gay22> Abdabanesha: nta maghrebi?
<Abdabanesha> ein?
<Abdabanesha> lo ultimo que pusistes no se que dijistes
<Abdabanesha> jajajjaja
<gay22> jaja don't worry
<gay22> pensaba que eras magrebi por tu nick
<gay22> abd- = siervo de en árabe clásico ;)
<mama21mama> Abdabanesha, vio kivio?
<gay22> "siervo de"
<mama21mama> Abdabanesha, mire las screen http://kivio.uptodown.com/ubuntu/screen
<mama21mama> ni sabia que existia kivio
<mama21mama> lo probare.
<m4v> kivio es viejo, del kde3, creo que no hay version para kde4
<mama21mama> igual no tengo kde.
<mama21mama> uso xfce.
<mama21mama> 22,6mb
<mama21mama> para bajar.
<mama21mama> 83.7 luego utilizara.
<m4v> claro, tenés que compilar las librerías de kde3 y qt3 nomás
<mama21mama> compilar mmm
<mama21mama> no creo.
<mama21mama> paraque?
<m4v> sospecho que no hay paquetes para kde3 a esta altura en ubuntu
<mama21mama> seguramente poniendo el repo adecuado.
<gay22> pero no hay muchos usuarios linux gays... es una pena
<TTNK> heeheheh
<CuriousX> =O
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe como reconfiguro el grub
 * CuriousX buenas
<pipo65> es q agrege un disco duro y quisiera un booteo selectivo
<CuriousX> sudo update-grub ?
<Abdabanesha> sactcstamente
<pipo65> copado
<pipo65> ahora a probar
<CuriousX> piola
<Killman> hi
<Killman> estaría bien dar un chmod 700 /etc/ ?
<m4v> para?
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> ojo con el chmod no juegues con el en el sistema de archivos.
<m4v> 7 agrega el bit the ejecutable, seguramente no quieres eso
<m4v> Killman: porque no lo dejas en paz al pobre /etc?
<Killman> ._.
<m4v> ah, cierto que si es un directorio tienes que ponerle el bit de ejecutable, sino no podés entrar
<mama21mama> recuerdo cuando de use chmod -R 777 /* se rompio todo.
<m4v> Killman: mejor no toques nada, casi te hago hacer macana :P
<Killman> m4v: va bien con un chmod 655 /etc
<Ant-> bueno, uso ubuntu, por un temita necesito instalar windows 7 en una particion (sin eliminar mi ubuntu), mi pregunta es si tengo que liberar espacio en el disco ahora con linux, o si ya desde la instalacion de windows me deja redimensionar la particion para seleccionar el tamaño
<CuriousX> por que temita ?
<Ant-> necesito usar un programa que solo se puede usar en windows
<CuriousX> cual
<Ant-> pero habitualmente uso ubuntu, seria para casos especiales
<Ant-> no viene al caso que programa es
<CuriousX> si por que te puedo ayudar si consco alguna alternativa
<Killman> si viene
<Killman> porque podrias emular
<mama21mama> con wine.
<Ant-> mm
<CuriousX> tambien hay una pagina que se llama "linux app finder"
<mama21mama> translate> "Linux buscador de aplicación"
<mama21mama> :|
<Ant-> se desvirtuo la pregunta no :/?
<CuriousX> donde pones el nombre de algun programa de winbug o Mac y te da alternativas para Linux
<mama21mama> a no ser que sea de su autoria.
<CuriousX> ! google linuxappfinder
<kubot> Linux App Finder, todas las alternativas para aplicaciones de ...: <http://www.dosbit.com/windows/linux-app-finder-todas-las-alternativas-para-aplicaciones-de-windows-y-mac-os-x>; Linux App Finder, todas las aplicaciones para Linux: <http://www.desarrolloweb.com/de_interes/linux-app-finder-todas-aplicaciones-linux-2266.html>; aKregator Konqueror Plug-in | Linux App Finder: (2 more messages)
<Ant-> mi consulta es, si tengo que achicar la particion ahora desde ubuntu para despues poder meter la particion de win en la instalacion o si al instalarlo me deja setear la particion como se hace al instalar ubuntu
<mama21mama> debes hacer todo antes.
<xangua> 1. creas una partición para windows con gparted, lo instalas y te preparas para recuperar grub 2. usas una máquina virtual Ant-
<Ant-> me voy por la 1
<Ant-> gracias
<mama21mama> no me gusta crear un partición para win.
<mama21mama> prefiero wine y so no anda vbox.
<mama21mama> *si
<Ant-> es necesario, ademas que tengo familia que esta empecinada con que quiere tener su espacio para windows
<CuriousX> no me gusta instalar windou$ :-[
<Ant-> y no tengo ganas de andar convenciendo a nadie
<mama21mama> creale una sesion en vbox que inicie automatico.
<mama21mama> o cambiale el theme un clon de win.
<mama21mama> aqui o usan g/linux o no usan nada. en mi familia xD
<Ant-> jeje
<Ant-> macho alpha
<mama21mama> se la hago corta.
<mama21mama> solo usan el icono del firefox
<mama21mama> ni cuenta se dan.
<Ant-> bueno aca usan un poco mas la pc
<yarol> y tu de que tribu eres? http://www.eltiempo.com/tecnologia/internet/glosario-para-saber-a-que-tribu-de-internet-pertenece_8463560-4
<Ubuntu1234> Holaaa
<Ubuntu1234> Al fin tengo irc en el ipod touch
<yarol> hola Ubuntu1234
<Ubuntu1234> Hola yarol
<yarol> que mas que cuentas
<Ubuntu1234> Q estoy cansado con ubuntu y me estoy cansando mas con arch
<Ubuntu1234> Ubuntu es muy inestable y arch es muy complicado, no puedo instalar mi modem 3g en arch ni la impresora
<Ubuntu1234> Deberian porlo menos venir los drivers instalados en arch, aun asi mantendria su filosofia
<yarol> Ubuntu1234 por que dejastes ubuntu si es bueno
<Ubuntu1234> Por lo inestable q es
<Ubuntu1234> Ademas me encanta arch por ser rolling release y tener aur y yaourt pero no me gusta q haya que configurar absolutamente todo
<yarol> y que otras mas distros has probado? ademas de esas?
<Ubuntu1234> Opensuse fedora linuxmint pinguyos puppy
<yarol> alguna de esas te debe haber gustado Ubuntu1234
<Ubuntu1234> Opensuse pero hay escazes de paquetes u.u
<yarol> para mi ubuntu sigue siendo la mas estable aunque digas lo contrario
<yarol> probando el funcionamiento de Armitage hasta ahora me parece bueno
<windem> buenas noches
<windem> conoceis algun programa para capturar paginas web completas ?
<chakal^-^> no existe distribución de linux buena o mala si no que un usuario bueno o malo
<chakal^-^> shutter
<xangua> firefox>herramientas>complemento>obtener>screengrab windem
<windem> gracias
<yarol> estoy de acuerdon con chakal^-^
<yarol> :)
<averno> alguien usa SVN ?
<chakal^-^> es de los mejores capturadores que he visto
<chakal^-^> averno, es una encuesta ?
<averno> jaja
<chakal^-^> :)
<averno> no, esque queria descargar los sources de un programa pero no se como hacerlo, y creo que usan svn
<chakal^-^> y cual es si no es mucho pedir ...
<averno> amarino, te paso el link
<averno> http://code.google.com/p/amarino/source/browse/
<chakal^-^> svn co http://amarino.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ amarino
<chakal^-^> prueba
<averno> nada
<chakal^-^> como que nada si no hay agua
<chakal^-^> a mi me va
<averno> jaja
<averno> desde el navegador?
<Ubuntu1234> Desde terminal
<chakal^-^> ein ? saves que e sun svn ?
<averno> y lo descarga?
<chakal^-^> claro
<Ubuntu1234> Si en la carpet home
<averno> un sistema de control de versiones, para programar en equipo o algo asi, no?
<chakal^-^> y que pretendias bajar acada archivo del navehador ?
<averno> jaja
<chakal^-^> ejecuta eso en un terminal y descargaras todos losa rchivos
<chakal^-^> si lo haces periodicamente y hay cambioas se actualizaran/bajaraan nuevas versiones
<averno> no, puse la direccion en eclipse, un plugin the svn pero me volvio loco
<averno> hace unas horas pude visualizar el proyect en eclipse, pero ahora no quiere. conoces eclipse?
<averno> sorry.. off topic
<chakal^-^> no quiere ?
<averno> no.. y le dije por favor..
<chakal^-^> si esta guardado el proyecto al salir se supone que se guardaría es abrirlo de nuevo
<chakal^-^> estara cansado ... dejale descansar
<chakal^-^> :)
<averno> si, abri eclipse y salio el repositorio de svn pero vacio, le di a reconectar o checkout y me no jaja
<averno> creo que ya se cual es el problem
<averno> esta mal puesto el svn
<averno> :'(
<averno> gracias ^^
<zurdito> buenas
<chilicuil> o/+
<chilicuil>    ↑ furor
<linux-genesis> hola
<linux-genesis> necesito una ayuda
<linux-genesis> quiero mostrar mi localhost en internet
<mama21mama> linux-genesis, abre el puerto 80
<linux-genesis> entro al modem
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> en el firewall
<linux-genesis> y en mi usuario en el cortafuego le asigno servidor web
<mama21mama> 80/tcp
<linux-genesis> mmm voy a ver
<linux-genesis> aqui en ubuntu como accedo a ello
<mama21mama> iptables o gufw
<Liilii> alguien me puede ayudar soy nuevo en ubuntu
<mama21mama> !ask Liilii
<kubot> Liilii: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Liilii> oki graxias
<zurdito> hola mama21mama
<zurdito> todo bien ?
<mama21mama> todo tranqui
<maykel535> hola muy buenas, alguien me puede ayudar en una consultilla de un servidor de correo??
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco_> buenas
<Homg> buenas
<Homg> alguien?
<fosco_> alguien
<Homg> como puedo hacer para que al instalar un nuevo paquete no me sugiera borrar todos los paketes de kde?
<Homg> me entiendes?
<CuriousX> si =P
<fosco_> Homg, eso es que tienes kde marcado para desinstalar
<fosco_> instala cualquier cosa que necesite kde
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install k3b
<fosco_> por ejemplo
<fosco_> así el sistema sabrá que kde es necesario
<Homg> a ok gracias, voy a probar
<fosco_> si no se arregla dimelo y seguimos mirando que puede ser
<CuriousX> !log
<CuriousX> bueno... se toma vacaciones kubot =(
<CuriousX> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mula> hola
<mula> duermen todos?
<amphorae> hola mula
<amphorae> Tamos laburando mula
<pepebon> h0la
<pepebon> no se como lo hice ,seguro k si lo kiero hacer a drede no me sale. Me cuando clikeo en Lugares y carpeta personal me lo abre con kdirstat en vez de con nautilus
<pepebon> he desintalado kdirstat y ahora no ne abre nada sale no se puede abrir el lugar....
<pepebon> hay alguien por aqui
<DonaldShimoda> pepebon, te leo pero no se como ayudarte
<fosco_> pepebon, solo te pasa con carpeta personal? o te pasa con todos los lugares?
<pepebon> lo solucioné, me estaba volviendo loco
<fosco_> ok
<amphorae> pepebon, tienes kde o gnome?
<pepebon> boton derecho en home sobre usuariuo abrir con..otra aplicacion nautilus y recordar, solo me pasaba en Lugares carpeta personal
<amphorae> pepebon, ah, te iba a decir eso
<pepebon> tengo gnome, pero instalo cosas del kde, programas y van bien
<amphorae> bueno, a todos nos gusta toquetear el sistema hasta sus limites de tolerancia, como los sindicalistas, y a veces rompemos cosas
<pepebon> lo k pasa que hice algo raro con las prisas y no se que cliquee
<pepebon> jaja
<amphorae> Ubuntu es sólido, vaya que es estable, en mi empresa ha resistido mas de 100 usuarios sin caerse
<amphorae> Y por lo que se ve en los logs, le han hecho de toda sabandijada, pero es un bloque de granito si no tienen la password del root y si lo configuras bien
<pepebon> yo empecé con kde y al ponerse tan parecido a w2 que pasé y me fui a gnome, por eso sigo usando algunos programas de kde, y sin problemas
<pepebon> me he metido en la sala de kubuntu-es y solo estoy yo, ya no existe esa sala?
<Tarrasquero> Interesante notia  → http://paste.ubuntu.com/538280/
 * mama21mama 0/
<Godfather_> hola
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<Godfather_> estoy intentando instalar ubuntu 10.10 en un portatil nuevo y no hay forma. He probado a instalar las versiones de 64 y 32 bits, y la alternate tb y siempre me sale una pantalla negra desde de bootear el cd
<Godfather_> y esos CDs en otros portatiles funcionan bien
<DonaldShimoda> Godfather_, una pantalla negra a partir de que momento?
<DonaldShimoda> ves algo antes o nada? describe que es lo ultimo que ves
<Godfather_> DonaldShimoda, pues llego a ver un logotipo como lila abajoy justo despues de eso
<Godfather_> no llego ni a elegir el idioma
<DonaldShimoda> ah ya...
<Godfather_> que sabes?
<DonaldShimoda> luego de eso s epone toda en negro la pantalla?
<erUSUL> Godfather_: será la tarjeta grafica? prueba arrancando con alguna opcion del kernel para poner una resolucion adecuada. "vga=791" o algo asi. aunque si fuera eso el alternate deberia funcionar ...
<Godfather_> si
<Godfather_> erUSUL, ya te digo q ni con alternate... pensaba q era eso pero no
<DonaldShimoda> lo que dice erUSUL , es algun conflicto con el modo de video
<DonaldShimoda> sino proba con los cds alternativos que arrancan en modo texto
<Godfather_> DonaldShimoda, ya puse que ni asi
<DonaldShimoda> erUSUL, ni en texto?
<Godfather_> nope
<Godfather_> voy a poner la alternate
<Godfather_> a ver donde se queda exactamente
<DonaldShimoda> eso
<Godfather_> q ahora no lo recuerdo
<Godfather_> pero no conseguia seguir con la instalacion
<Godfather_> ahora os digo voy a poner el cd
<DonaldShimoda> fijate que puedes ver creo que con alt+f3 lo qu eva sucediendo (dmesg)
<DonaldShimoda> sino prueba con un usb a veces el cd esta malo y pasan esos problemas
<Godfather_> DonaldShimoda, esos mismos CDs en otros portatiles funcionan.
<DonaldShimoda> hablo de tu unidad de cd amigo
<DonaldShimoda> no del soporte fisico
<Godfather_> ahhh
<Godfather_> metí un CD de xp para probar
<DonaldShimoda> me ha pasado en algunos portatiles eso mismo y con el usb rulo
<Godfather_> y si que carga la instalación
<Godfather_> Ok
<Godfather_> a ver, acabo de meter la alternate
<Godfather_> me sale idioma que creo que en la otra ni me salía
<DonaldShimoda> si, pero eso no es garantiam, mira que cada cd se corre un microncito al grabarlo y justo no va cn tu unidad... prueba una usb flash
<DonaldShimoda> ok
<Godfather_> le doy a instalar ubuntu
<DonaldShimoda> porque no le corres el test al cd a ver
<Godfather_> ok
<DonaldShimoda> es mejor ver si ya ahi no lee algun sector estas frito
<Godfather_> Lo mismo creo
<Godfather_> le he dado a comprobar estado del disco o algo similar
<Godfather_>  se queda la pantalla en negro sin hacer nada
<Godfather_> probaré lo que me dices de instalar desde usb
<DonaldShimoda> ok
<Godfather_> DonaldShimoda, voy a por el usb, pruebo y os comento, gracias
<DonaldShimoda> x nada}
<cyberos> hola, para personalizar y en cierto modo mejorar a ubuntu le he tenido que añadir programas que no residen en los repositorios de ubuntu 10.10, conmo cambiar el aspecto del grub etc, y utilizando paquetes debian en algunos casos , una vez que ya tengo completado ubuntu si en teoria tuviera algun tipo de malware instalado en ubuntu como podria o de que forma podria detectarse
<monitor> Hola amigos
<cyberos> hola
<monitor> por favor me ayudan con una aplicacion para editar video
<monitor> uso la version 10.04
<cyberos> man dvd
<cyberos> kino es mas facil de usar
<monitor> hay algo similar al vegas??
<cyberos> ese no lo conozco
<flypp> prueba kdenlive, aunque es algo inestable en entorno gnome (con guardar el proyecto periódicamente basta)
<flypp> y ya más avanzado, cinelerra, pero tiene una curva de aprendizaje muy pronunciada
<monitor> cinelerra he escuchado que tan estable es
<monitor> gracias amigos los voy a probar regeresare para comentarles
<fosco_> cyberos, puedes usar rkhunter para buscar rootkits y troyanos en tu sistema
<TheNetuno> Hola a todos, voy hacer un tutorial en flash de ubuntu, pero quiero hacer algo diferente q entusiames mas los alumnos de un liceo o prepa
<erAbuelo> y lo haces en flash ?, ya son ganas de tocar la moral xDD
<flypp> xD
<Joelito> TheNetuno, y por qué no usar openoffice, flash es propietario...sería algo contradictorio :p
<TheNetuno> me gustaria saber si conocen algunas paginas que inspiren a usar linux y principalmente
<fosco_> TheNetuno, no podrás manipular flash en linux con facilidad
<TheNetuno> uso flash ya q creo que es mas practico con las animaciones y monto los videos, ademas voy a incluir un test
<fosco_> flash es una muy mala alternativa en linux
<erAbuelo> ya y flash es una de las cosas que mas problemas da para instalar en linux xd
<TheNetuno> a ok, que puedo usar como alternativa, ya q busco incluir animaciones
<flypp> openoffice impress
<fosco_> yo usaría openoffice con diferentes formatos, impress para las animaciones y los videos, writer o calc para el test...
<colo> hola: a ver si me pueden ayudar, acabo de actualizar el kernel en la 10.04 y despues de instalarlo tiro un error, ahora la maquina arranca cuando quiere y mal, como vuelvo al anterior kernel?
<flypp> mantén pulsada la tecla shift (mayúsculas) durante el arranque
<flypp> accederás al menú de grub. Escoge un kernel anterior
<colo> si
<fosco_> colo, en el menu de arranque tienes disponibles todos los kernels instalados
<Joelito> sin olvidar las macros :)
<colo> ok y despues elimino el ultimo que es el de los problemas?
<fosco_> colo, no lo elimines
<fosco_> simplemente no lo uses
<colo> es que mi espacio es reducido solo 4gb
<fosco_> pues desinstalalo si quieres
<fosco_> pero se volverá a instalar en el primer dist-upgrade que hagas
<colo> y puede ser que cuando se instale nuvamente lo haga bien?
<fosco_> no creo que se haya instalado mal
<colo> algo paso enseguida tiro error
<colo> bueno muchas gracias vamos a ver si podemos dejar todo como antes
<colo> ahora arranque con el grub viejo y anda todo bien, pero cada vez que arranco tengo que indicarle con que grub arrancar?
<colo> si no quiero que lo haga con el ultimo quiero decir
<colo> nunca habia tenido problemas con la actualizacion de los kernels, siempre hay una primera vez para todo jeje
<flypp> colo, ésa es la razón de que no borre los kernels antiguos. Si algo va mal, siempre puedes tirar del anterior
<fosco_> colo, puedes elegir de forma bastante sencilla qué kernel arrancar con el programa startupmanager
<colo> si por suerte enseguida tiro el error, porque siempre cuando veo que anda bien el nuevo elimino el anterior por falta de espacio
<colo> fosco_, y cada vez que arranque indicarle el kernel? medio incomodo diria yo
<fosco_> no hombre, eso ya puedes hacerlo
<fosco_> si te digo un programa será precisamente para evitartelo
<colo> ahhh ok
<colo> gracias nuevamente
<flypp> colo, haces periódicamente "apt-get clean"?
<colo> sip
<colo> ese podria ser el problema?
<flypp> no, no, lo decía porque es buena forma de liberar espacio
<flypp> por si no lo estabas haciendo
<colo> si lo hago por el tema del espacio de la net
<cyberos> fosco, ok he estado ausente durante un rato
<colo> voy a probar bajar de nuevo el kernel e instalarlo a ver que pasa, despues les cuento,
<colo> porque el 2.6.32-26 dice no autenticado?
<Godfather_> DonaldShimoda, estás por aquí?
<fosco_> colo, cuando exactamente dice eso?
<DonaldShimoda> Godfather_, hola padrino, que hubo
<Godfather_> buenas
<colo> en el gestor de actualizaciones
<fosco_> colo, habrás añadido repositorios externos
<fosco_> ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-ugrade en consola
<colo> cuando lo vas a instalar figura como no autenticado
<colo> ok
<fosco_> si aparece algun error pegalo todo (comando y error) en pastebin.com
<Godfather_> DonaldShimoda, he creado el usb con el unetbootinstall te suena
<Godfather_> ?
<DonaldShimoda> si, pero
<DonaldShimoda> yo siempre lo hagos desde el gui, arrancas el live y de ahi mismo
<DonaldShimoda> en otra pc obviamente
<Godfather_> DonaldShimoda, ?
<Godfather_> lo hice con el gui de ese programa
<Godfather_> elegí la ISO
<DonaldShimoda> bien
<Godfather_> y metí el usb
<Godfather_> y me ha creado el usb bootable
<Godfather_> ahora arranco y me sale un menu del UNetbootin
<Godfather_> con varias opciones
<Godfather_> he probado "Default" e "Install ubuntu" y las dos me sigue quedando la pantalla en negro
<colo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538317/
<fosco_> colo, no pongas "ejecuta"
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-ugrade
<DonaldShimoda> Godfather_, estas usando en el usb la version alternate?
<Godfather_> DonaldShimoda, sí
<Godfather_> y lo acabo de probar en otro PC y funciona
<colo> actualizo y tiro en la ultima linea: E: Operación inválida: dist-ugrade
<Godfather_> le he dado a default en el menú y me ha salido la elección de idioma
<Godfather_> en este PC no hay forma
<DonaldShimoda> se me acabaron las ideas
<Godfather_> DonaldShimoda, sólo se me ocurre wubi...
<Godfather_> pero no se que tal va eso, lo he visto en esta versión la verdad que nunca escuché hablar de él
<DonaldShimoda> Godfather_, pero tu problema es el video yo creo, wubi no va a resolver eso
<DonaldShimoda> alguna version de instalacion que corra solo texto lo haria en mi opinion
<Godfather_> voy a probar con una debian a ver qué pasa
<Godfather_> DonaldShimoda, debian sí que me sale!!
<DonaldShimoda> pues instala debian!
<pochomon> buen dia !! :D
<file_not_found> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DonaldShimoda> file_not_found, ?
<file_not_found> tengo problemas para conectarme a la red kad en amule
<pochomon> buenas
<pochomon> acaba de morir una maquina con windows
<pochomon> totalmente infectada
<pochomon> jejeje
<Killman> pochomon: desinfectala con GNU/Linux!!!
<Tiffon> que es una maquina con windows?
<Tiffon> ;)
<Tiffon> todavia existen esas cosas xD
<pochomon> killman
<pochomon> eso estaba pensando hacer
<pochomon> solo que mis disco se perdieron misteriosamente
<pochomon> estoy buscando un modo de instalarle ubuntu 10.10
<pochomon> desde la red, estamos conectados al mismo moden router
<pochomon> si la prendo, va como una tortuga ya esta decidido ubuntu 10.10
<pochomon> solo estoy buscando como
<pochomon> alguna idea
<pochomon> killman alguna idea
<Killman> pochomon: PXE o Live USB
<pochomon> mmm
<pochomon> vamos a ver
<vader> hola
<LUCKATONI> ahi algun entorno de desarrollo para C,C++ en Ubuntu?
<LUCKATONI> buenas
<mama21mama> LUCKATONI, buenas
<LUCKATONI> sabes si ahi algun entorno de desarrollo para C,C++ en Ubuntu?
<mama21mama> no se a que te refieres con "entorno de desarrollo".
<LUCKATONI> xd
<mama21mama> puedes usar nano o gedit
<mama21mama> o vi
<LUCKATONI> por ejemplo en turboc++, dev++ o bolard creo en windows
<sebikul> mama21mama, esos no son entornos de desarrollo, son editores de texto
<mama21mama> es que no se que es "entorno de desarrollo".
<sebikul> LUCKATONI, depende para que entorno quieras desarrollar
<sebikul> eclipse por ejemplo, ese es el que mas recomiendo
<LUCKATONI> ya, yo quiero que me dejen compilar y etc..
<LUCKATONI> ok, probare ahora
<sebikul> www.eclipse.org
<mama21mama> yo pense que con terminal sobraba.
<sebikul> te recomiendo bajarlo desde ahi, la version de los repositorios es vieja
<mama21mama> mira vos ... una nueva entorno de desarrolo.-
<LUCKATONI> muchas gracias sebi, y a mama por el intento,xd
<sebikul> de nada ;)
<chakal^-^> prueba anjuta LUCKATONI
<mama21mama> esyaba viendo una guia que solo usaban gcc y un editor todo via terminal.
<mama21mama> *estaba; por nada LUCKATONI
<chakal^-^> !google desarollo gnome ide rad
<kubot> Buanzo: GNU/Linux: RAD en GNU/Linux: <http://www.buanzo.com.ar/lin/rad.html>; Proyecto Anjuta: <http://www.slideshare.net/guest845cb250/proyecto-anjuta>; 10 herramientas para programar en Linux | Paso a Paso: <http://www.plazamarkets.com.ar/joomlaspa/index.php/Paso-a-Paso/10-herramientas-para-programar-en-Linux.html>; Barrapunto | IDEs de programación para Linux: (2 more messages)
<sebikul> anjuta tambien esta bueno, pero me parece muy confuso
<LUCKATONI> estoy probando anjuta
<chakal^-^> lo malo de eclipse es que es muy pesado por lo demás es el mas avanzado IDE
<LUCKATONI> ya te dijo, pesa 120mb,xd
<chakal^-^> no lo digo por el tamaño ... consume muchos recursos
<sebikul> depende de cuantos complementos le instales, pero si no tienes una buena pc andara lento. es lo malo de java
<LUCKATONI> yo probare los dos haber que tal,xd
<LUCKATONI> una pregunta tonta, eclipse tiene entorno para programacion c tanto para sistemas windows como linux?
<chakal^-^> si
<LUCKATONI> umm , ok, gracias
<Killman> hola
<Killman> para qué se usa Django?
<chakal^-^> es un enntorno de desarrollo de python para paginas webs
<chakal^-^> Django is a high-level Python Web framework that encourages rapid development and clean, pragmatic design
<Killman> ah
<Killman> ya veo
<Killman> muy interesante
<mama21mama> :o enntorno de desarrollo de python para paginas webs | otro entorno
<mama21mama> antes las hacian en editores.
<mama21mama> toy viejo ya.
 * mama21mama pensando en un entorno de desarrollo con aire acondicionado.
<Guest88916> que distro mantienes aun soporte?
<Guest88916> mantienen
<chakal^-^> Guest88916, Ubuntu 9.10 para arriba
<chakal^-^> la 8.04 LTS server caduca en abril del 2011
<mama21mama> puppy
<mama21mama> ando traduciendola.
<LUCKATONI> has utilizado Django entonces chakal?
<chakal^-^> LUCKATONI, si
<LUCKATONI> django que es como un plugin o que viene siendo exactamente?
<chakal^-^> un framework
<chakal^-^> se integra en entornos de desarrollo de servidores webs aunque python es mas que eso, puedes crear aplicaciones y servicios webs con python
<chakal^-^> es mas, yo me hice hace poco un servidor web en python
<chakal^-^> en este caso claro ... python es muy amplio para solo estar en desarrollo de paginas webs, me refería a django
<Tarrasquero> Interesante notia  → http://paste.ubuntu.com/538280/
<Killman> chakal^-^: voy a probar django
<chakal^-^> Tarrasquero, eso no va a ser así, ubuntu no sera Rolling Release
<chakal^-^> ya se discutio eso y no será
<Killman> intento usarlo con nginx
<Tarrasquero> no se, yo acavo de saberlo...
<Guest88916> gracias a todos
<LUCKATONI> una pregunta ,como instalo el tar.gz que descargue cin el eclipse?
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni, en el interior me imagino estará el readme
<LUCKATONI> ok, gracias
<LUCKATONI> alguien tiene el gtk+?
<LUCKATONI> ya que hablais de paginas web, alguien esbe sobre hacer tiendas online(modulos de pago)?
<chakal^-^> mirate PrestaShop LUCKATONI
<chakal^-^> o busca lo referido a e-Commerce
<pochomon> bueno muchachos
<pochomon> killman
<pochomon> estoy instalandolo desde el usb pero se quedo plantado en uien es usted
<pochomon> ya coloque todos los datos
<pochomon> en los mensajes de la parte de abajo dice switched to page usersetup
<pochomon> que debo de hacer?
<LUCKATONI> es que necesito un el modulo de ceca, para un cms "TomatoCart"
<pochomon> Killman: man estas ahi??
<Killman> pochomon: sí
<pochomon> man se detuvo en quien es usted
<pochomon> no se ctiva el boton e adelante
<pochomon> abjoa sale un mensaje que dice switched to pge usersetup
<chakal^-^> pochomon, tendrás algún campo sin rellenar o mal, quizás la clave no coincide ?
<chakal^-^> rellena bien el formulario seguramente este mal o incompleto ..
<LUCKATONI> alguien utiliza gtk+?
<pochomon> :O
<pochomon> tienes razon ya esta
<pochomon> jejejej
<chakal^-^> :)
<LUCKATONI> pochomon tenias que ser
<pochomon> u.u
<pochomon> nadie es perfecto ......Xx
<LUCKATONI> jjee, no se, pero yo desde luego no,xd
<LUCKATONI> nadie sabe nada de gtk+?xd
<pochomon> que paso con gtk
<LUCKATONI> exactamente para que es?
<chakal^-^> LUCKATONI, e slo que usa gnome para el dibujado de ventanas
<chakal^-^> en cambio KDE usa QT
<chakal^-^> supuestamente cualquiera que use gnome usa gtk xD
<chakal^-^> !wiki gtk
<kubot> chakal^-^: No veo a nadie llamado gtk.
<LUCKATONI> umm, ok, pero entonces con gtk no puedo probar mis fuciones de c++ Python  y etc?
<chakal^-^> GTK+ | GTK+ o The GIMP Toolkit es un conjunto de bibliotecas multiplataforma para desarrollar interfaces gráficas de usuario (GUI), principalmente para los entornos gráficos GNOME, XFCE y ROX aunque también se puede usar en el escritorio de Windows, MacOS y otros. Inicialmente fueron creadas para desarrollar el programa de edición de imagen GIMP, sin embargo act @ http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK%2B
<chakal^-^> si
<chakal^-^> en python puedes usar pyhtk
<chakal^-^> en c++ hay librerías igualmente para desarrollar en gtk
<chakal^-^> pygtk perdón
<LUCKATONI> ok, haber si completo programas para lenguajes en linux, asi ya dejo windows mas abandonado
<LUCKATONI> menos mal, hacienda ha marchado,x
<bengykmpu> hola... tengo un serio problema con U-10.10, lo que pasa es que se le pierden los iconos para cerrar, minimizar o maximizar de una ventana, sin razón aparente, que debo de hacer???
<bengykmpu> ???
<bengykmpu>  hola... tengo un serio problema con U-10.10, lo que pasa es que se le pierden los iconos para cerrar, minimizar o maximizar de una ventana, sin razón aparente, que debo de hacer???
<David_> Hola a todos, alguien ha podido configurar una epson stylus cx 5600 ¿?
<David_> uso ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> !hardware | David_
<kubot> David_: Hardware soportado por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - Si deseas ayudar a soportar mas hardware en Ubuntu, ve (en inglés): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xangua> bengykmpu: corres compiz¿
<bengykmpu> hola... tengo un serio problema con U-10.10, lo que pasa es que se le pierden los iconos para cerrar, minimizar o maximizar de una ventana, sin razón aparente, que debo de hacer???
<guampa> bengykmpu: si estas usando los efectos de escritorio (o sea compiz) lo mas probable es que se este colgando, o bien compiz o el subprograma de compiz que se encarga de dibujar el borde de la ventana
<guampa> lo que se llama "window decorator"
<guampa> podes probar si recuperas tus bordes corriendo en una terminal "compiz --replace"
<doolph> hola
<chakal^-^> hola doolph
<doolph> alguien utiliza server aqui
<mimecar> !ask doolph
<kubot> doolph: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<doolph> han probado el openvz en el ubuntu?
<rosa> hola
<rosa> tengo un problema al instalar el flash plugin
<rosa> no se muy bien como debo hacerlo
<rosa> mimecar estas por aqui?
<mimecar> descargalo de la web de adobe
<rosa> pero no tengo que instalar el flash desde el synaptic?
<mimecar> hay una versión en synaptic
<doolph> es mejor bajarlo de adobe
<mimecar> si quieres una versión beta tienes que ir a la web de adobe
<TTNK> mimecar: que ventaja tiene una version beta?
<rosa> prefiero algo estable
<mimecar> soporte de 64 bits
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer rosa
<rosa> tengo 32 bits
<rosa> ok
<xangua> y para instalar codecs, plugin java, fuentes y demás, aparte de flash: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rosa> gracias mimecar
<rosa> esta perfecto
<mimecar> ok
<rosa> mil gracias
<rosa> chauu
<pablo_sebastian> hola buenas consulta que significa dev  y dbg
<mimecar> desarrollo y debug
<erUSUL> dev -> development = desarrollo ; dbg = debug
<pablo_sebastian> eh pero
<pablo_sebastian> mmm
<Godfather_> im trying to install ubuntu with wuby and i get the message "Permission denied"
<Godfather_> any ideas?
<pablo_sebastian> es necesario tener los dos instalados?
<Godfather_> ups
<mimecar> pablo_sebastian: no necesitas ninguno
<Godfather_> alguien sabe el problema al instalar 10.10 con wubi de permission denied?
<pablo_sebastian> por que no?
<mimecar> vas a compilar los programas y depurarlos?
<pablo_sebastian> perdona ignorancia pero la cosa es que tengo un iphone y mi ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 no lo pesca
<mimecar> instalar esos paquetes no hará que funcione
<pablo_sebastian> oh muy buen dato
<mimecar> si no tienes que compilar cosas
<doolph> Godfather_ no, get a fresh install
<pablo_sebastian> solo queria que reconociera mi iphone
<mimecar> donde has leido que tienes que instalarlos para que funcione?
<pablo_sebastian> me meti a synaptic puse iphone y me salen una libs en verde osea instaladas... imagino que venian por defecto pero aun asi no me reconoce mi iphone
<Godfather_> doolph, no puedo
<Godfather_> se que meda la pantalla negra
<pablo_sebastian> se supone que el ubuntu 10.10 tiene reconocimiento para iphone pero no entiendo por que no lo reconoce
<mimecar> donde dice que lo tiene?
<mimecar> hay muchas versiones de iphone
<xangua> pablo_sebastian: pss diles a los de apple que no le pongan tanta traba a sus productos, mmm que yo sepa soporta el ipod pero con eso de que salen nuevas versiones de esos y luego cada vez más cerrados
<xangua> cambia tu iphone por un samsung galaxy y seguro que no tendrás problemas ;) pues el galaxy usa android
<pablo_sebastian> joder yo solo quiero que lea mi iphone
<carlosubuntu> hola gente
<erUSUL> !iphone
<kubot> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mimecar> pablo_sebastian: busca primero si está soportado
<erUSUL> pablo_sebastian: llama a apple para que creen un cliente de linux. como hacen para Mac OSX y Windows
<xangua> jailbrakealo entonces y habilita compartción por bluethoot; algo así vi que dijeron la otra vez, creo que fue el juanarg
<mama__> hola
<pablo_sebastian> mmm esta con jb
<mama__> alguien sabe como instalar el gestor de paquetes pacman en ubuntu??
<pablo_sebastian> bueno lo que e leido es que ubuntu 10.10 tiene soporte para iphone
<pablo_sebastian> pero a mi no lee
<carlosubuntu> estoy en unity con un nebook
<pablo_sebastian> no se si alguien mas tendra iphone...
<mama__> tengo ipod touch
<pablo_sebastian> y te lo detecta?
<mama__> perfectamente
<erUSUL> mama__: ubuntu usa apt.
<pablo_sebastian> y apt?
<pablo_sebastian> que es eso
<mama__> erUSUL pero se le puede cambiar
<erUSUL> no
<mama__> pablo: es el gestor de paquetes
<mama__> ok
<pablo_sebastian> oh oye mama pero y que libreria instalaste
<pablo_sebastian> o que firm tiene tu ipod touch
<mama__> nada, solo ubuntu como viene
<mama__> tiene firm 4.1
<pablo_sebastian> mmm
<pablo_sebastian> joder el mio no lo lee
<mama__> pero no te lo reconoce o no puedes pasar musica??
<pablo_sebastian> no me lo reconoce
<pablo_sebastian> pero... se carga :S
<mama__> ok
<mama__> voy a ver
<pablo_sebastian> mmm
<mama__> tienes ubuntu 10.10??
<pablo_sebastian> ubuntu netbook remix 10.10
<mama__> ok
<pablo_sebastian> con un hp mini 110-3000
<pablo_sebastian> y un iphone 3g
<mama__> eres el que pregunta en esta pagina?? http://chilecomparte.cl/lofiversion/index.php/t1286665.html
<carlosubuntu> yo no puedo configurar mi raton inalambrico en ubuntu nebook
<pablo_sebastian> si
<pablo_sebastian> soy ese
<phack> ola
<phack> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<carlosubuntu> bienvenido phack
<phack> me recomendaron ubuntu
<phack> k ta es?
<carlosubuntu> buena recomendacion
<phack> que tal es
<carlosubuntu> rapido estable y eguro
<carlosubuntu> y libre
<phack> mejor que el windows?
<carlosubuntu> jaja joder ya ves
<mama__> pero si queres lo mejor para empezar bajate linux mint
<Godfather_> alguien sabe el problema al instalar 10.10 con wubi de permission denied? este es el log q me saca www.pastebin.com/8bh5kk5j
<phack> alguien sabe donde consigo el aircrack?
<mama__> pablo_sebastian  abre un terminal y pon: sudo apt-get install libusbmuxd1 usbmuxd libmobiledevice1 libplist1
<mama__> <mama__> pon tu contraseña
<mama__> y reinicia
<mama__> phack sudo apt-get install airckrack-ng macchanger
<phack> gracias
<mama__> perdon sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng macchanger
<carlosubuntu> de q va eso de aircrack?
<Killman> que permisos le doy para poder visualizar en el navegador /usr/share/webapps/phpMyAdmin/ ?
<mama__> carlosubuntu es para hackear claves wep
<carlosubuntu> aja
<Root_Time> Killman: Dele puro root.
<mama__> phack http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/2715601/Crackear-Wifi-WEP-y-WPA-con-Ubuntu.html
<phack> k buena men gracias
<mama__> dnada
<carlosubuntu> alguien ha probado algun dock en un netbook?
<mama__> docky
<mama__> el mejor
<Killman> Root_Time: 700 o 755 ?
<phack> como instalo ese dock?
<mama__> sudo apt-get install docky
<carlosubuntu> oki
<phack> doky
<carlosubuntu> y funciona igual el nebook?
<mama__> sii
<phack> bueno xicos gracias x la ayuda
<phack> me voy
<mama__> chao :)
<carlosubuntu> adio!
<carlosubuntu> en gnome no?
<mama__> ?
<carlosubuntu> el dock para el ne book
<Root_Time> Killman: Vea, lo mejor es que uses la cuenta Root
<Root_Time> Killman: ¿Sabes como activarla?
<carlosubuntu> sudo su
<mama__> yo tengo un netbook con 1gb de ram y va perfecto
<carlosubuntu> :D
<carlosubuntu> oki
<carlosubuntu> pero con gnome
<carlosubuntu> no?
<Killman> Root_Time: sí
<pablo_sebastian> hola mama estas?
<Root_Time> Killman: Desde ahi podes hacer todo, y acceder a todo, hacele desde ahi.
<mama__> carlosubuntu si
<carlosubuntu> oki mama ;)
<mama__> si pablo_sebastian
<pablo_sebastian> eh me dejo un error te lo muestro
<mama__> ;)
<mama__> ok
<pablo_sebastian> sudo apt-get install libusbmuxd1 usbmuxd libmobiledevice1 libplist1
<pablo_sebastian> pablo@pablo-HP-Mini-110-3000:~$ sudo apt-get install libusbmuxd1 usbmuxd libmobiledevice1 libplist1
<pablo_sebastian> [sudo] password for pablo:
<pablo_sebastian> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<pablo_sebastian> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<mama__> cierra el gestor de paquetes synaptics
<pablo_sebastian> lo cerre
<xangua> !paste | pablo_sebastian
<kubot> pablo_sebastian: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mama__> ahora hazlo denuevo
<pablo_sebastian> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete libmobiledevice1
<pablo_sebastian> eso arrojo
<mama__> pon esto sudo apt-get install libusbmuxd1 usbmuxd libimobiledevice1 libplist1
<george2002> pablo_sebastian: has esto primero sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock 
<george2002> luego sudo apt-get update
<mama__> no george2002 eso era porque tenia el gestor de paquetes abierto
<george2002> ok
<pablo_sebastian> ahora lo hice pero hay te escrivi mama que me decia
<pablo_sebastian> luego de hacer eso
<mama__> ok
<pablo_sebastian> hola
<pablo_sebastian> mama?
<pablo_sebastian> nada de nada :S
<pablo_sebastian> no entiendo el por que lo conecto
<pablo_sebastian> se carga pero no lo reconoce :S
<Root_Time> pablo_sebastian: Ve, alla en el canal de ubuntu nadie habla español, y si hablaran no dejarian que lo hicieran, es para ahorrarte la pregunta.
<pablo_sebastian> :S pero este es el canal de español
<mama__> aprieta alt+F2 y escribe nautilus
<mama__> Root_Time wtf??
<carlosubuntu> ma ligero e pcmannozeque
<pablo_sebastian> hola mama estas?
<mama__> sii
<pablo_sebastian> ehhh sabes el otro dia le puse una apli para que lo reconociera
<Root_Time> mama__: que paso?
<pablo_sebastian> como... pendrive booteable
<mama__> Root_Time pablo_sebastian: Ve, alla en el canal de ubuntu nadie habla español, y si hablaran no dejarian que lo hicieran, es para ahorrarte la pregunta. eso que onda??
<mama__> pablo_sebastian como?
<Root_Time> mama__: alla no dejan que vos hables en otro idioma que no sea ingles. A mi casi me sacan una vez del canal por hablar en español.
<mama__> aaaaa ok para eso esta ubuntues
<mama__> ubuntu-es
<Root_Time> mama__: Si.
<Root_Time> Usted es de Mexico ¿Cierto?
<mama__> yo??
<pablo_sebastian> es que yo le puse el otro día una aplicacion al iphone que era para tomar espacio de la memoria y crear un usb booteable
<mimecar> Root_Time: en el canal de #ubuntu el idioma es el inglés
<mama__> aaaa
<pablo_sebastian> la cosa es que la leyo como tal como pendrive...
<pablo_sebastian> en realidad de hay instale ubuntu
<mama__> aaaaaaa por eso puede ser
<pablo_sebastian> mmm ???
<pablo_sebastian> por la apli?
<mama__> sip
<mama__> usabas windows?
<Root_Time> mimecr: Si
<pablo_sebastian> si usaba windows
<pablo_sebastian> le puse esa aplicacion para pasarlo a ubuntu
<pablo_sebastian> y todo bien
<mama__> a mi me paso, en windows no me lo reconocia como pendrive pero en ubuntu si,sin instalar nada de nada en el iphone
<carlosubuntu> por ciero cual zeria el mejor navegador para conzola en zu opinion???
<pablo_sebastian> mmm mmm mmm :S
<mimecar> carlosubuntu: cuida la ortografía
<pablo_sebastian> puede ser quizas lo debi instalar de un pendrive
<carlosubuntu> lo haria pero el eclado no me lo permi e
<pablo_sebastian> es que en ese momento no tenia :S
<mama__> eso deberias haber hecho pablo_sebastian
<mama__> :S
<pablo_sebastian> mmm bajare de nuevo ubuntu :S
<pablo_sebastian> o lo mas corto probare desinstalando la apli
<mama__> ahora podrias hacerle un reset al iphone, despues de hacer un respaldo
<mimecar> si instalas una aplicación que modifica el comportamiento del teléfono
<mimecar> no esperes que el sistema lo detecte después
<pablo_sebastian> es que no le puedo hacer un respaldo ya que el netbook no lo detecta :S
<mama__> pablo_sebastian no instales ubuntu de nuevo, solo haz un hard reset al iphone
<mama__> pero tienes un pc con windows y itunes??
<pablo_sebastian> no :S
<mama__> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mama__> xD
<pablo_sebastian> es que
<pablo_sebastian> yo viajo mucho
<pablo_sebastian> cuando hice todo eso de instalar ubuntu era por que estaba de descanso
<pablo_sebastian> hay tengo un pc o cualquier cosa por alado
<mama__> tienes el iphone con jailbreak??
<pablo_sebastian> pero aca solo traigo mi net
<pablo_sebastian> si tiene jb
<jon__> hola a todos
<pablo_sebastian> hola jon
<mama__> prueba desinstalar la app en cydia
<mama__> hola
<pablo_sebastian> si eso hare
<mama__> ok
<pablo_sebastian> sabes cuando instale ubuntu encontre que se me ponia lento
<pablo_sebastian> con el escritorio que tenia
<pablo_sebastian> pero luego se lo cambie y lo encuentro mas rapido :S
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu instalastes?
<mama__> te recomiendo instalar linux mint si eres principiante, y si no ubuntu (no la netbook que a mi parecer es mas lenta)
<pablo_sebastian> mmm pero como
<mama__> desde un pendrive, si es que tienes uno
<pablo_sebastian> si supuse que por ser ubuntu netbook remix seria
<pablo_sebastian> mas rapida
<mimecar> mama__: respeta la temática del canal
<mama__> mimecar lo dices por linuxmint??
<pablo_sebastian> (si e usado mint=)
<mimecar> si
<jon__> tengo un problema con la actualización de mi ubuntu 10.04 y no consigo solucionarlo, el otro día un buen samaritano de este canal me dio unas instrucciones pero no conseguí hacerlo funcionar. Puedo postearle a alguien el error en privado o lo tengo que poner en el canal?
<mimecar> !paste | jon__
<kubot> jon__: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mama__> pero si es lo mismo que ubuntu solo que mas facil mimecar
<mimecar> jon__: privados no
<mimecar> mama__: no tendrás soporte de mint en el canal, tenlo en cuenta
<pablo_sebastian> mmm :S que burocraticos... los de software libre...
<mama__> ok o.O
<pablo_sebastian> bueno al fin as probado el netbook remix mama?
<mama__> pablo_sebastian prueba a instalar ubuntu 10.04 (para mi  es mas estable que la 10.10) desde un pendrive
<pablo_sebastian> :O
<pablo_sebastian> mmm pero lo correra mi netbook :S
<mama__> se demora la nada en instalar
<mama__> si
<mama__> y mas rapido
<mama__> es por experiencia, a mi la 10.04 me iba mucho mas rapido
<pablo_sebastian> tengo un hp mini me da cosa que no me detecte la tarjeta wifi
<mama__> prueba, si es que no tienes tantos gb en datos no es tan latero hacerlo
<omikron4> a ver, algo de ayuda,,, no veo los contactos en empathy, alguien sabe algo?
<doolph> yo uso la 10.04
<doolph> es mas estable
<mimecar> pablo_sebastian: burocráticos no
<mimecar> si una distribución modifica cosas y es diferente a ubuntu
<mimecar> vas a recibir las instrucciones de ubuntu y no te funcionará
<jon__> kubot, vale ya he pegado el texto en la página a la que me has remitido. Ahora qué debo hacer? (lo siento, soy principiante)
<mama__> si deriva de ubuntu en la mayoria de los casos deberia funcionar
<omikron4> nada, ya los veo :)
<mimecar> mama__: debería, pero para eso se pregunta en el canal de mint
<Root_Time> Esos canales de Ubuntu etan bien activos hoy. :-D
<mama__> jon__ kubot no te va a responder, es un bot con respuestas limitadas
<mama__> mimecar eso si
<jon__> ah, bueno, pues eso, que he posteado en la página esa de ubuntu paste el error, cómo hago ahora para que podáis verlo?
<mama__> copia la dioreccion del link
<mama__> y pegala aca
<pablo_sebastian> mmm aun asi buscare la version de ubuntu 10.04
<ElVillano_> saludos
<jon__> mama__ http://paste.ubuntu.com/538437/
<mama__> ok pablo_sebastian
<mama__> espero que la puedas instalar
<pablo_sebastian> si ojalas
<pablo_sebastian> si el sistema lo encuentro bueno en si
<pablo_sebastian> solo que de principio tiene muchas aplicaciones instaladas
<pablo_sebastian> o cosas que no usare
<mama__> mmmm si poreso prefiero arch xD
<pablo_sebastian> te van a retar...
<mama__> jon__ cual es el problema, que tratas de hacer para que salga eso??
<pablo_sebastian> mmm que es arch?
<mama__> jajajaj sii pablo_sebastian
<mama__> la mejor distro que existe, pero es para expertos (EXPEEEERRRRTOS
<mama__> )
<pablo_sebastian> wohuuu
<jon__> nada, el error me sale cada vez que se ejecuta el gestor de actualizaciones.
<pablo_sebastian> creo que paso...
<pablo_sebastian> recien estoy empesando en linux bueno antes habia usado mint
<mama__> mmm yo la instale, todavia no puedo dejarla 100% configurada jajaja
<pablo_sebastian> pero fueron 2 meses
<pablo_sebastian> es que mi fin es poder tener un sistema aprender mas y dejarlo como quiero
<pablo_sebastian> me falta mucho igual nose ni cambiarle el color a las ventanas
<pablo_sebastian> u.u
<mama__> jon__ ejecuta un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mama__> O.O
<mama__> jajajaj gnome-look esta para eso
<pablo_sebastian> wohuuu
<pablo_sebastian> wohuuuuuuuuuu
<pablo_sebastian> joder!!
<mimecar> jon__: que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<pablo_sebastian> ha introducido un soporte con fotos
<jon__> mimecar ubuntu 10.04
<pablo_sebastian> :D :D thank's mama :D
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> pon el resultado en pastebin
<jon__> mama__ ya he hecho el upgrade, ahora hago el update y te pego los dos en un pastebin
<mimecar> jon__: primero update
<mama__> que hiciste para eso pablo_sebastian
<pablo_sebastian> desinstale la aplicacion
<pablo_sebastian> luego prendo y apago el iphone
<mama__> q bueno pablo_sebastian, pero igual te recomiendo ubuntu 10.04 (no la netbook)
<pablo_sebastian> mmm pero leera mi tarjetilla?
<mama__> d que año es el netbook?
<pablo_sebastian> de hace dos meses
<pablo_sebastian> mmm o menos :S
<mama__> aaaaa
<pablo_sebastian> no no no justo dos meses
<mama__> pero yo creo que si lo instalas y le haces una actualizacion de paquetes te la agarra altiro
<mama__> salio antes de abril
<mama__> ??
<pablo_sebastian> mmmm mmmm nose :S
<pablo_sebastian> es que lo vi y lo compre no mas :S
<pablo_sebastian> es que viajo harto entonces queria algo con capacidad liviano y barato
<mama__> si es antes de abril, si va afuncionar sino puede que tambien
<pablo_sebastian> mmm lo correre del usb mejor :D si la detecta
<mama__> lo mas probable es que te funcione
<pablo_sebastian> todo pasando ajajaj
<mama__> eso es mejor
<mama__> ajajaaj
<jon__> mama__ , mimecar : he posteado aquí http://paste.ubuntu.com/538438/
<pablo_sebastian> ahora se escucha mi musica en el iphone :D
<pablo_sebastian> osea en el netbook
<mimecar> jon__: sudo apt-get update
<jon__> mimecar, eso ya lo he hecho, ¿dices que lo haga de nuevo?
<mimecar> yo he viso un apt-get dist-update
<pablo_sebastian> oye mama de donde eres?
<mama__> chile
<mimecar> jon__: has puesto todos los comandos seguidos???
<pablo_sebastian> waho man y como te llamas?
<jon__> si si, después hice apt-get update y después de nuevo upgrade
<mimecar> si la conversación no está relacionada con ubuntu , usar OT por favor
<mama__> mmm prefiero no dar nombres en internet
<mama__> xD
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<pablo_sebastian> osush sorry
<pablo_sebastian> :D
<mimecar> jon__: has modificado grub con algún programa?
<mama__> ;)
<mama__> nop
<pablo_sebastian> jajajaaj
<mama__> jon__ es algo con el grub-pc, parece que hay que desinstalarlo e instalar grub1
<pablo_sebastian> oye una duda ahora que lo detecta
<omikron4> empathy no tiene para recibir correo??
<jon__> mimecar: pues recuerdo que toqué algo intentando cambiar la imagen de inicio y de logout pero como me dió problemas acabé toqueteando cosas hasta que recuperé el aspecto inicial. Soy novato y no tengo mucha idea...
<mimecar> jon__: ahí tienes el fallo
<mimecar> si estas empezando NUNCA toques grub
<pablo_sebastian> que es grub?
<mama__> el gestor de arranque
<pablo_sebastian> oye mama si ahora lo detecta como pasar musica?
<xangua> omikron4: empathy es un cliente de mensajería, no de correo; o te refieres a notificaciones como en pidgin/emesene¿ creo que no
<ElVillano_> problemas con motion configure todo a la perfección, pero no veo nada en el navegador, solo esto (unable  tu open video device)
<mama__> con rythmbox
<omikron4> grax xangua, me has convencido para volver a pigin, jeje
<jon__> mierda. No volveré a cometer el mismo error. Se puede solucionar el problema sin perder mi configuración actual de ubuntu?
<omikron4> pidgin*
<pablo_sebastian> eso estoy usando para reproducir musica
<xangua> !lengua | jon__
<kubot> jon__: Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable :)
<mimecar> jon__: prueba a reinstalar grub desde synaptic
<mimecar> aparte, siempre tienes que tener un backup de tu /home
<mama__> pablo_sebastian con ese programa puedes sincronizar tu musica
<mama__> directo al iphone
<xangua> o con supergrubdisk2 también
<pablo_sebastian> ohh buen datoo
<mama__> ;D
<pablo_sebastian> pero como lo hago :S
<pablo_sebastian> le arrastro musica directo a el iphone?
<jon__> mimecar: cómo reinstalo el grub desde sinaptic? lo desmarco y lo vuelvo a marcar?
<mimecar> botón derecho, reinstalar
<mimecar> ten un live cd a mano por si acaso
<jon__> mimecar: me recomiendas hacerlo sin un backup de mi /home?
<mama__> mmmmm si agregas la repo de iphoneate en cydia puedes instalar Pwntunes y crear una carpeta en el iphone con el nombre My music y arrastrar la musica ahi, busca en google y taringa sobre Pwntunes
<mimecar> siempre tienes que tener un backup de tus datos
<mama__> jon__ si o si tienes que hacer un backup
<mama__> porsiacaso
<mimecar> pablo_sebastian: si el sistema detecta el iphone, solo tienes que abrir rythmbox
<jon__> mama__ Vale. Entonces, como me va a llevar un rato, la pregunta es: una vez haga el backup y tenga un cdlive a mana reinstalo el grub-pc (botón derecho y reinstalar desde synaptic) y ya está?
<mimecar> jon__: si
<jon__> Ok, gracias entonces. Voy a probar.
<mama__> mmmm no, yo una vez lo tuve que hacer, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<jon__> Aunque se me ocurre otra cosa: en algún momento de mi pericia intentando recuperar la imagen de inicio y logout original acabé editando con gedit algún archivo. Creéis que si localizo las modificaciones que hice se podría solucionar el problema sin reiniciar el grub?
<mama__> mmmm podria ser, siguiendo el mismo tutorial que seguiste obviamente
<jon__> mama__ Bueno, pues voy a intentarlo por ese lado primero. Voy a buscar el tutorial y te lo pego para ver si crees que puede venir de ahí el problema...
<mama__> ok
<jon__> mama__ creo que lo que hice es lo que viene en esta página (no me preguntes porqué, no tengo tarjeta nVidia ni nada...): http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6530821/Problema-con-Plymouth-en-Ubuntu.html
<jon__> mama__ , las líneas que he modificado las puedo volver a dejar como estaban, pero no sé si las órdenes que metí a través de la consola (las que especifica en el tutorial)
<jon__> puedo revertirlas
<mama__> si puedes, solo vuelve los archivos que editaste a como estaban antes y despues ejecutas los mismos comandos
<jon__> ok, voy a probar... esto tiene buena pinta...
<jon__> mama__ creo que ya está, ahora cómo compruebo si está todo bien?
<jon__> mama__ Voy a reiniciar, ahora vuelvo... a ver si ha funcionado...
<jon__> mama__ cuando rehacía lo comandos en la consola me salió esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/538455/ y después de reiniciar y hacer update y upgrade me salió esto otro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538456/
<woxismo> hola
<woxismo> tengo un problema con ubuntu maverick. el teclado y el raton (USB) tardan unos minutos a funcionar des de que se carga la pantalla de login (GDM)
<woxismo> y la webcam ha dejado de funcionar completamente
<woxismo> (y todo se lista si hago un lsusb)
<zezar> halo
<woxismo> hola
<zezar> sabes algo de ubuntu 10.04
<woxismo> mm si, algo
<woxismo> aunque tambien estoy aqui pq tengo mis problemas (con 10.10)
<zezar> tengo un problem me podrias a yudar pliss
<woxismo> dime
<zezar> que problema teni con el 10.10
<zezar> ¿?
<zezar> tu
<woxismo> el teclado y raton no funcionan hasta pasados unos minutos (2 o 3)
<woxismo> no puedo loguearme hasta entonces
<zezar> lo actualizaste
<zezar> ?
<woxismo> si, del 10.04
<woxismo> y funcionaba correctamente
<zezar> mmm....
<woxismo> ahora me pasa esto del teclado y raton (pero si espero un poco funcionan), y tampoco la webcam funciona (ni esperando)
<zezar> te digo algo
<zezar> es que  la version 10.10 es muy mala
<woxismo> tu crees?
<woxismo> no sé, en otro pc que la he instalado, no he tenido ni el más minimo problema
<zezar> perame un poco vengo altiro
<pochomon> buenas tardes!!
<zezar> altiro
<woxismo> ok
<woxismo> hola
<pochomon> ya esta instalado ubuntu 10.10 en el ordenador de mi hermana
<pochomon> jejeje
<pochomon> guindos murio
<woxismo> pobrecito
<woxismo> digoo, bieeeen!
<pochomon> neesito su ayuda para crear una pequeña red
<woxismo> que quieres hacer?
<zezar> ....!
<pochomon> porder compartir archivos
<zezar> para q?
<pochomon> una es un ordenador de escritorio de mi hermana
<pochomon> y el otro una laptop
<zezar> woxi
<zezar> !!!
<woxismo> instala samba
<zezar> hallooo
<Tarrasquero> pochomon, tienes instalado samba en ambas pcs?
<zezar> xD
<Tarrasquero> :)
<pochomon> en una sola la laptop
<zezar> oye
<pochomon> pero no lo manejo
<TTNK> pochomon: ambos linux?
<pochomon> jejeje
<pochomon> si lso dos con ubuntu 10.10
<zezar> nadie ha tenido problemas con el audio?
<zezar> en ubuntu
<zezar> 10.01
<fosco_> buenas
<zezar> 10.10
<zezar> xD
<pochomon> no
<pochomon> en la instalacion si
<zezar> sabi que se me salta la musica se me estrecorta
<pochomon> pero luego con las actualizaciones se soluciono el probelma
<woxismo> pues no
<woxismo> el audio me va bien
<woxismo> loq ue no me va es el raton y el teclado al iniciar el pc
<woxismo> tengo que esperar varios minutos
<zezar> yo ando mal  por eso me cambie a la version 10.04
<zezar> el audio del 10.10 muy malo
<TTNK> pochomon: yo utilizo sshfs para montar discos remotos
<woxismo> a mi la música me va bien en 2 pcs
<Tarrasquero> 2buenas fosco_
<Tarrasquero> :)
<zezar> probe el mint
<zezar> el mismo problema
<zezar> se entrecorta
<pochomon> ttnk
<zezar> pero en el ubuntu 10.04
<pochomon> y que debo de hacer
<zezar> va super bien pero un solo problema al final de la cancion o algunas canciones se cortan ctm!!
<pochomon> ttnk
<zezar> faltan  30  o 40 segundos para que termine la cancion y se corta
<pochomon> TTNK: es complicado la idea
<pochomon> tengo la laptop la lado del ordeandor
<zezar> no se pero creo que las hp y ubuntu se llevan mal
<zezar> XD
<pochomon> no es una hp
<pochomon> es una lenovo
<zezar> yo mi pc
<zezar> mi pc
<pochomon> :O
<woxismo> es un pc antiguo?
<woxismo> a mi me pasaba en un pentium 3
<zezar> no
<TTNK> pochomon: sabes que es ssh?
<zezar> nop
<zezar> xDDDDD
<zezar> aa a la chucha nadie cacha este problema ctm!
<pochomon> Secure shell
<zezar> la wea es que se me cortan la s canciones alguen  me puede ayudar!!!!!!
<hjonthn>  Bingo!
<pochomon> zezar da mas datos
<pochomon> aqui se ta yuda pero da mas informacion
<pochomon> recuerda es una comunidad no tu centro de asistencia
<zezar> eso si lo se pero alguen que me ayude plisss!!
<pochomon> ttnk es un programa que permite el acceso remoto
<pochomon> pero no lo eh utilizado
<zezar> acceso remoto?
<zezar> para que
<woxismo> yo lo uso para acceder a mis documentos de casa des de mi trabajo
<zezar> y no influye las targetas  de sonido
<pochomon> woxismo que bien!!
<zezar> en algo interferencia algo asi por que  mi sonido integrado esta quemado
<zezar> a  chaop!
<TTNK> pochomon: ok entonces lo has usado ya antes, bueno el caso es que debes instalar sshfs y fuse me parece, despues poner a correr el servidor ssh en la otra maquina, crear un directorio en tu home en donde vas a montar el disco remoto y luego montarlo con   sshfs user@<ip>:/ruta/que/montaras ~/<directorionuev>    y para desmonatar lo haces con   fusermoutn -l ~/<directorionuevo>
<pochomon> en que version estar zezar
<zezar> 10.04
<pochomon> has probado con
<zezar> ...
<woxismo> en el ordenador donde quieres compartir los ficheros, asegurate que tienes instalado sshd
<pochomon> con la comprobacion de sistema
<zezar> analizando
<zezar> ....
<zezar> ....
<pochomon> ahi te quitaras la duda
<zezar> espero
<pochomon> entonces instalo sshfs en las 2 maquinas
<TTNK> pochomon: cuando pongas a funcionar un servidor ssh, te recomiendo configurar 2 cosas importantes, el puerto en el que escucha por default es el 22, te recomiendo cambiarlo a un puerto alto y poner ahi mismo en la configuracion que no acepte conexiones de root, otra buena practica de seguridad es usar llaves para autentificarte y no passwords
<woxismo> pochomon: en principio el sshfs solo hace falta en la maquina des de la que quieres acceder
<woxismo> i sshd (el servidor) en la que tiene los ficheros
<pochomon> ok
<pochomon> voy a ir por partes
<pochomon> entonces instalando sshfs en la maquina que quiero acceder
<woxismo> y lo que dice TTNK es recomendable 100%
<pochomon> en eso me vana tener que ayudar
<woxismo> pero primero que funcione, y una vez funcione ya configuraras las cosas
<pochomon> mi herman va a comenzar a usar ubuntu desde hoy asi es que le estoy dejando todo ok
<pochomon> camara sonido video hasta el momento todo bien
<pochomon> ya esta instalado
<jon__> Hola,
<woxismo> bueno
<woxismo> si alguien sabe lo de mi problema con teclado/raton...
<jon__> si reinstalo el grub-pc no cambia nada de mi configuración de ubuntu no?
<pochomon> instalacion completa
<pochomon> :D
<woxismo> jon__: para que quieres reinstalarlo?
<zezar> seria lo mismo
<jon__> me da un error cuando actualizo y aquí me dijeron que reinstalara el grub
<woxismo> mm, creo que no deberia pasar nada, mientras no lo desinstales del todo..
<woxismo> (pero tampoc estoy seguro al 100%)
<jon__> yo había pensado hacerlo desde synaptic, boton derecho-reinstalar
<pochomon> ahora donde instalo en fuse
<zezar> como puedo saber si mis discos duros esan en dma o modo pio???
<zezar> >	como puedo saber si mis discos duros esan en dma o modo pio???
<woxismo> buf, ni idea
<woxismo> sabeis como reconfigurar xorg?
<zezar> see!
<zezar> por que
<pochomon> ttnk el fuse lo instalo en donde instale el sshfs?
<zezar> see
<TTNK> pochomon: si
<Socrates_> Hola
<TTNK> Socrates_: hola
<Socrates_> tengo un problema al actualizar mi ubuntu 10.04, aquí me recomendaron reinstalar grub, pero cuando reinstalo el grub-pc desde synaptic me sale el mismo error de siempre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538467/ Alquien me puede ayudar??
<pablo_sebastian> y si lo instalas desde el cd de nuevo
<pablo_sebastian> ??
<pochomon> ttnk me salio que m tengo instalado el moduel assistance
<fosco_> Socrates_, el paquete linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic está dañado
<pochomon> ya lo instale
<fosco_> intenta forzar su reinstalacion
<Socrates_> fosco_ : cómo lo hago?
<pochomon> pero me salio una ventana que me die que no especifiuque el ugar
<fosco_> Socrates_, sudo aptitude reinstall --force-all linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic
<Socrates_> ok
<pochomon> estoy siguiendolo el tuto de crysol.org/node/99
<Socrates_> fosco_ perdona, hay algún error en el comando que me has escrito? (soy novato) es que de dice que no reconoce "--force-all"
<fosco_> prueba con sudo dpkg -r --force-all linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic
<Socrates_> ok
<pochomon> ttnk mire http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/6677/pantallazolaurelauregef.png
<Socrates_> fosco_ : me dice esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538473/
<fosco_> Socrates_, parece que has hecho algo manualmente con el kernel y eso hace que los mecanismos de control del paquete rechacen la accion
<fosco_> saber lo que has hecho ayudaría bastante
<Socrates_> no tengo conciencia de haber hecho nada. Lo único que toqué en su momento y he vuelto a dejar como estaba es lo que viene aquí:  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6530821/Problema-con-Plymouth-en-Ubuntu.html
<TTNK> pochomon: como l ointentaste instalar? eso fue de tratar de instalar fuse?
<Socrates_> fosco_ en realidad yo no sé ni lo que es el kernel...
<pochomon> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pochomon> m-a a-i fuse
<pochomon> como dice el tuto
<fosco_> Socrates_, es el nucleo del sistema, y de alguna manera lo has modificado incorrectamente
<fosco_> prueba a ejecutar el grub a ver si es capaz de regenerar los archivos: sudo update-grub
<Socrates_> leches, pues no tengo ni idea de cómo pudo pasar...
<Socrates_> fosco_ he hecho sudo update-grub y me dice: /etc/default/grub: 9: splash”: not found
<jmanuel_cool> saludos gentecitas
<Socrates_> fosco_, he descubierto cuál era el problema: en el archivo /etc/default/grub había puesto unas comillas mal, ya lo he arreglado, pero ahora cuando hago un upgrade me dice: Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<Socrates_>   linux-image-generic: Depende: linux-image-2.6.32-26-generic pero no está instalado
<Socrates_> E: Dependencias incumplidas. Pruebe de nuevo usando -f.
<Karcamo[x]> hola a todos .
<chilicuil> hola Karcamo[x]
<chilicuil> buenas jmanuel_cool
<Karcamo[x]> tengo una consulta, pero totalmente off topic :)
<cousteau> Karcamo[x]: pues hazla en offtopic
<jmanuel_cool> epale chilicuil
<chilicuil> a ver, a ver, pregunta =)
<jmanuel_cool> Karcamo[x], #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Karcamo[x]> ok, gracias
<george2002> jmanuel_cool: errrrga hasta que por fin se te lee
<cousteau> Socrates_: no parece tener que ver... ¿cuándo dices que te sale?
<cousteau> creo que es lo típico que `sudo aptitude install -f` arregla
<jmanuel_cool> epale george2002
<george2002> jmanuel_cool: no se te ve por panas
<george2002> ahora
<Socrates_> cousteau, gracias por la información, soy novato y me siento en una selva. He probado con el aptitude install -f y parece que está haciendo cosas, ahora te diré...
<Socrates_> leches!! parece que funciona! por fin mi ubuntu vuelve a actualizar! gracias cousteau
<cousteau> bieeen
<Socrates_> no te lo vas a creer pero parece que por fin termina un encadenamiento de errores y soluciones que me ha llevado tres dias. Voy a reiniciar.
<chilicuil> apt-get rlz!
<TTNK> chilicuil: yeah right
<chilicuil> o/ TT.NK
<TTNK> que tranza chilicuil como estas
<chilicuil> TTNK: bien hombre, hace tiempo que no leia, jeje
<george2002> a ver si me echan una manito, tengo conky y compiz rulando, pero al reiniciar la pc, y se carga el escritorio con compiz y conky, el conky queda por ensima  de las ventanas que abra mas no atras como debe ser, que se puede hacer o que puede ser?
 * cousteau abre su .conkyrc
<cousteau> own_window yes   own_window_type override   own_window_transparent yes
<guampa> george2002: usa una regla de compiz para setear la propiedad "siempre al fondo" en la ventanita de conky
<guampa> o devilspie
<george2002> ok gracias
<cousteau> así lo tengo yo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538489/
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-01
<cousteau> a lo mejor cambiando own_window_type a desktop
<guampa> cousteau: eso funciona pero no podes usar nautilus en el desktop
<guampa> no iconitos etc
<xangua> george2002: en aplicaciones al inicio en vez de poner tu conky, pones /usr/bin/conky
<cousteau> guampa: no, yo los uso sin problema
<xangua> y si usas conky colors pss en la misma página de este te indica que : /usr/share/conkycolors/bin/conkyStart
<guampa> ah, voy a probar, me parece extraño igual
<cousteau> ahora mismo estoy con nautilus, sin compiz pero antes tenía compiz y también iba, y con iconos y fondo de escritorio
<george2002> xangua:  ok
<guampa> george2002: leyendo el man page de conky veo que podes poner ahi mismo los hints para el wm
<guampa> tenes las opciones undecorated,below,above,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager
<guampa> below puede ser la que buscas
<guampa> cousteau: arranca bien pero al clickear en el escritorio me desaparece la ventana
<cyberos> hola que significa este error en ubuntu 10.10 con winff 1.3: http://pastebin.com/Fu4c2Wx7
<cousteau> el primero es un warning de gtk, creo que se pueden ignorar, los otros dos ni idea
<cyberos> cousteau sera la falta de instalacion de codecs para winff ?
<cyberos> cyberos, winff reproduce video pero no convierte video
 * TrueNhero hola a todos
<cyberos> hola
<george2002> cyberos: cambia el tema de escritorio que tienes por otro a ver
<cyberos> george
<cyberos> 2002 eso es pedir demasiado con gnome en ubuntu ultimate estoy de cine
<cyberos> salvo por lo del winff
<cyberos> george2002 ah era cambiar solo el tema no el escritorio aun asi me gusta mucho el tema que uso
<cyberos> hay algun otro conversor de videos como winff que convierta a xvid y que no sobrecarge la cpu?
<guampa> no se cuanto sobrecarga, pero mencoder convierte casi todo
<guampa> audio o video
<TrueNhero> cyberos, arista?
<cyberos> mencoder es fmepg?
<cyberos> truenhero, ok
<ElVillano> problemas con motion configure todo a la perfección, pero no veo nada en el navegador, solo esto (unable  tu open video device)
<TrueNhero> cyberos,  cyberos  avidemux no?
<TrueNhero> cyberos,  cyberos  avidemux no?
<TrueNhero> en windows hay una opcion para cambiar afinidad de cpu
<cyberos> truenhero, arista no tiene para convertir a xvid y avidemus nunca supe usarlo para convertir videos o quizas nunca me funciono en ubuntu
<TrueNhero> cyberos, avidemux es facil
<TrueNhero> que formato tiene tu fuente?
<cyberos> formato Códec: MPEG-1/2 Video (mpgv)
<cyberos> thruenhero
<TrueNhero> cyberos,  hmmm, lo mejor es separar el audio
<TrueNhero> TrueNhero,
<eljuez24> Holaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ne0WizArd> hola hola
<cyberos> con dvd y con otro de windows para comprobar si habia  fallo es la primera vez que no pude modificar el escalado de la imagen del video
<cyberos> con devede
<cyberos> con ese formato singular
<TrueNhero> en avidemux le das en filtros y agregas resize
<cyberos> parece ser que como uso un tema un poco raro o psicodelico en ubuntu ultimate winff no me funciona y yo no quiero cambiar mi tema para que funcione winff
<jmanuel_cool> cerbentonces aprende a usar ffmpeg por consola
<jmanuel_cool> cyberos, entonces aprende a usar ffmpeg por consola
<cyberos> por eso busco uno similar que convierta a calidad xvid como en winff
<jmanuel_cool> cyberos, winff usa a ffmpeg para hacer la conversion, lo que te toca es buscar por google el comando para convertir a xvid y listo
<cyberos> si pero soy muy reacio a querer usar la consola , de lo contrario usaria otras os mas complicadas y dificiles de usar como bsd y no ubuntu que es la que menos problemas me da de todas las distribuciones de linux
<cyberos> jmanuel_cool
<TTNK> cyberos: la mejor solucion es que contrates una secretaria que haga las cosas por ti, pero una inteligente que pueda utilizar la consola ha
<cyberos> sueño con tener a una informatica como secretaria pero los sueños sueños son
<cyberos> ttnk
<jmanuel_cool> cyberos, no le tengas miedo a la consola, no muerde y a veces es mas sencilla de usar que las mismas interfaces gráficas
<jmanuel_cool> mira, hacer un script que simplifique el uso de la consola no es tan complicado, sólo se necesita saber el comando y la herramienta a usar
<TTNK> puedes hacer algo en .bashrc para simplificarlo y no tener que aprender los comandos a ingresar
<TrueNhero> jmanuel_cool, se puede hacer que la conversion se haga con un solo nucleo de la cpu?
<jmanuel_cool> TrueNhero, es posible que si, no he trabajado con esas conversiones
<TrueNhero> ok
<jmanuel_cool> ademas mi pc apenas tiene medio nucleo
<TTNK> TrueNhero: prueba  cpulimit
<TrueNhero> hmmm ok
<cyberos> las matematicas para muchos son faciles y el lenguaje de la consola tambien pero no es mi caso desafortunadamente
<guampa> yo me defiendo en la consola, pero en matematicas doy pena :(
<cyberos> el eslogan de ubuntu es linux es facil y la consola en esos terminos no es nada amigable para un usuario basico
<TTNK> yo creo que por eso fue qu edeje de usarlo entonces hehehehe
<hashashin> ¿no es amigable un sistema en el que tienes el manual de todos lo comandos en la misma consola?
<hashashin> pues no se que entiendes tu por amigable la verdad
<guampa> no es realista intentar usar un sistema unix compatible y esperar nunca tocar la consola
<TTNK> hashashin: claro que no es amigable el hecho de que un sistema operativo te haga pensar, es insultante
<guampa> simplemente
<cyberos> confortable automatico comodo next next ya me entiendes
<guampa> comprate una mac, ubuntu simplemente tiene cosas a resolver de tanto en tanto
<TTNK> cyberos: ah ya, tu hablas de algo como win7
<hashashin> como si el registro de win fuera muy amigable jaaa
<guampa> o solucionar sus problemas fuera simple
<TTNK> hashashin: pero nadie se mete al registro, bueno el 95% e usuarios no lo toca para nada
<Ne0WizArd> win ha
<cyberos> no porque ni con windows vista ni win7 me sentiria tan seguro como usando linux
<hashashin> no TTNK simplemente fomatean XD
<cyberos> o ubuntu en este caso
<TTNK> hashashin: pero que no es tambien lo que sugieren aqui cuando algo se dificulta?
<guampa> cyberos: entonces es cuestion de convivir con lo que elegis supongo
<TTNK> cyberos: para limitar el uso de cpu lo unico que conozco se llama cpulimit, no se si te sea util, el unico detalle es que se corre en consola
<cyberos> si hay que adaptarse pero de algun modo se me obliga a aprender un lenguaje que es   icomprensible del todo para mi
<pablo_sebastian> mmm mmm una vez para instalar win 95 use consola por primera
<pablo_sebastian> vez
<pablo_sebastian> es cosa de costumbre..
<guampa> cyberos: eso se aplica a cualquier interfaz nueva
<cyberos> ttink limitar el uso de la cpu? te refieres al conversor de videos que no sobrecargue la cpu
<TTNK> si por supuesto
<guampa> TTNK: schedutils parece ser una buena para eso
<TTNK> guampa: si claro, en linux siempre hay mas de 1 forma de solucionar un problema
<guampa> TTNK: pero mira que es mas facil de lo que pensaba, de hecho ya me lo estoy instalando
<guampa> taskset -p <numcpu> <pid>
<guampa> y litoh
<TTNK> cpulimit es algo parecido, puedes especificar el pid o puedes especificar el path de la aplicacion, de tal forma que no tengas que checar que pid para luego limitarlo
<guampa> lo mas groso para administrar el cpu scheduler creo que es cgroups, pero recien me estoy metiendo en el tema
<guampa> ah ya viene en util-linux
<TrueNhero> como tradusco un pdf?? en que programa
<TrueNhero> y como se con que fue hecho el pdf?
<Riveryk> quien me puede ayudar a cambiar mi eth0 y activar la wlan0
<TTNK> cambiar?
<Riveryk> es que tengo activa la eth0 pero quiero poner activa la wlan0
<Riveryk> quien me dice como cambio de eth0 a wlan0 ????
<Ne0WizArd> es una trajeta wifi ?
<Riveryk> si
<Ne0WizArd> cual es el chipset de la tarjeta ?
<dabor> Riveryk, sudo eth0 down
<_KeNsHiN_> U.u pueden usar amsn?
<magu42> _KeNsHiN_» ??
<_KeNsHiN_> el amsn no me deja inciiar secion :(
<magu42> probá emesene entonces
<_KeNsHiN_> yaaaaaaaaaa nada
<_KeNsHiN_> xD
<magu42> _KeNsHiN_» ya funciona?
<_KeNsHiN_> nop ni amns ni emesene
<magu42> raro
<_KeNsHiN_> el amsn dise error interno del servidor
<_KeNsHiN_> ya cambie el protocolo a ahttp
<_KeNsHiN_> y sigue  =
<_KeNsHiN_> el emesene no me manda ningun error :(
<_KeNsHiN_> eso quiere desir que soy el unico :(
<magu42> tengo los dos funcionando ahora mismo sobre 10.04
<_KeNsHiN_> yo tengo debian squeeze
<_KeNsHiN_> amd 62
<_KeNsHiN_> 64
<magu42> ahhhhh
<magu42> emesene sobre lenny en sid funciona seguro
<_KeNsHiN_> El certificado por omega.contacts.msn.com no pudo ser validado. La cadena de certificados presentada es inválida.
<_KeNsHiN_> eso es en pidgin
<_KeNsHiN_> U.u
<magu42> pidgin está dando algunos problemas de certificados ,, leí la solucion por ahi en la web,  dale al google
<magu42> además en 64 bits no todo anda bien, probá con 32
<_KeNsHiN_> @_Phoenix_Girl naaaa el amsn me da error interno del servidor :S hace cerca de 1 hora vía web
<_KeNsHiN_> :P no soy el unico xD que lindo
<guampa> si llego a encontrar al administrador de omega.contacts.msn.com en la calle le rompo el "·"·$·$· a patadas
<_KeNsHiN_> hahhahahahahhaahaha
<_KeNsHiN_> yo pienso que cambiaron de nuevo protocolos en Mocosoft
<guampa> no es un certificado ssl creo
<guampa> nada mas
<_KeNsHiN_> :(
<_KeNsHiN_> ni amsn ni emesene ni pidin
<guampa> creo que hay una version nueva de pidgin que soluciona el tema, y despues se puede copiar a mano el cert en la carpeta de certs del pidgin
<guampa> desde el pidgin yo lo  cambie y se vuelve a quejar
<_KeNsHiN_> :o
<magu42> _KeNsHiN_» estaba tratando de entrar de nuevo en amsn y emesene y no me deja :-(      no sos el único  pufff   algo cambiaron
<sebikul> la solucion mas simple para pidgin es agregar el repositorio de desarrollo, "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa" en una terminal y despues actualizar
<_KeNsHiN_> ¬¬ quien tiene winsucks
<_KeNsHiN_> XD para que pruebe si sirve el msn normal
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien tiene problemas con el msn
<EGCdigital> todos
<pipo65> cuack
<pipo65> pero digo hoy ahora
<EGCdigital> msn down
<EGCdigital> pues boto a todos
<magu42> _KeNsHiN_» hace como  dos años que no tengo uno a mano pero seguro mañana tenemos una solucion  :-)
<pipo65> ya me parecio raro q no me anda ni el emesene ni el pidgin
<pipo65> justo q kede con un amigo q le ayudaba por msn a configurar su linux
<EGCdigital> gmail.
<arp-> esa
<magu42> el amsn dice error interno de sevidor y el emesene gira y gira pero nada
<magu42> servidor*
<guampa> ah entonces no es lo del cert que anda pasando¿
<guampa> se cayo msn?
<EGCdigital> que si
<EGCdigital> ya hace una hora
<EGCdigital> y progresivamente a cada usuario
<magu42> microsof hizo algún cambio nuevamente para jodernos nomás
<guampa> que loco, cuantos sitios caidos, launchpad tambien estaba caido
<magu42> yá lo hizo en el pasado
<pipo65> voy a probar meebo
<pipo65> capas q ese anda
<EGCdigital> tanto en wlm como en cualquier cliente msn no entra
<EGCdigital> oks pipo65  y nos cuentas
<magu42> EGCdigital» +1
<guampa> sebikul: cual es la version que instala el ppa? yo tengo 2.7.5 aca y creo que estoy usando ese rep
<EGCdigital> 2.7.8 aqui
<xangua> guampa: la versión del ppa es 2.7.7, actualiza si no lo tienes
<guampa> ok xangua gracias
<pipo65> el meebo no anda tampoco
<TrueNhero_> hay manera de decidir la velocidad del procesador de virtualbox?
<xangua> parece algún problema con msn en general pipo65, si ese es el protocolo con el que tienes problemas
<pipo65> eso quiere decir q no se puede confiar en el msn
<xangua> status.live.com dicen que lo están resolviendo
<TrueNhero_> hay manera de decidir la velocidad del procesador de virtualbox?
<guampa> TrueNhero: no que yo sepa, para que queres modificar la velocidad de proc de una maquina virtual?
<pipo65> lo q se puede ahcer en virtualbox ose es elegir si kieres un doblenucleo
<pipo65> yo uso virtualbox
<pipo65> aun teniendo una makina de un solo nucleo los emula
<CuriousX> cpulimit -p <pid> -l 10
<pipo65> util para progra,acion paralela
<pipo65> pero no tiene mucha velocidad el equipo virtual
<CuriousX> cpulimit -e /usr/bin/virtualbox -l 10
<CuriousX> era asi cpulimit -P /usr/bin/virtualbox -l 10
<EGCdigital> volvio el msn
<_KeNsHiN_> es cierto regreso wiiiiiiiiiiiii
<guampa> que extraño, en https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/+packages figura 2.7.7 para lucid, en synaptic tras actualizar me sigue mostrando 2.7.5
<_KeNsHiN_> U.u  no no volvio
<guampa> ya fue me bajo el deb
<pipo65> no volvio el msn
<pipo65> manga de viciosos se ponen mal por q no les anda el msn
<pipo65> yo tambien :p
<TrueNhero> guampa, kiero q no se me caliente
<pipo65> TrueNhero: que se calienta
<pipo65> ??
<guampa> TrueNhero: proba usando nice/renice en el proceso de la vm
<guampa> bajale la prioridad
<CuriousX> si con nice tambien indicas el tiempo de proceso para los procesos
<pipo65> bueno como el msn no vuelve me voy a dormir
<pipo65> jidm:
<pipo65> buenas
<jidm> pipo65: no te vayas chavoo
<pipo65> sii me voy por q tu quieres q me vaya
<pipo65> y a la hora q tu quieres me regreso
<jidm> pero a la hora que yo quiero te detengo !!
<guampa> bueh parecen pimpinela
<jidm> jajaaja
<pipo65> jajaj
<pipo65> en realidad luismi
<guampa> jajaj
<pipo65> bue ahora si sin mas tapujos me retiro
<jidm> :O
<CuriousX> TrueNhero: como sabes que se calienta ?
<CuriousX> con "sensors" ?
<arp-> Buenas
 * CuriousX Buenas =P
<jidm> CuriousX: acpi -V
<guampa> hola arp-
<CuriousX> nahh eso es para la bateria
<arp-> hola
<jidm> también para la temp°
<guampa> CuriousX: creo que tambien temp
<CuriousX> no del procesador
<arp-> che una curiosidad
<arp-> aparte de ver en /proc/version
<arp-> la version del kernel
<arp-> en que otro archivo podria verlo?
<guampa> archivo no se, comando uname -r
<arp-> si comadno si
<arp-> pero queria saber archivo
<CuriousX> no se arp- =(
<faranda> hola a todos...
<cxmatias> hey, hay algun problema con aser login en emesene?
<cxmatias> hey, hay algun problema con aser login en emesene?
<cxmatias> hoy?
<guampa> si anda con problemas la red msn
<faranda> estimados....  necesito ayuda con apparmor, tengo corriendo un servidor con ubuntu hardy (8.04) al que le he actualizado el kernel a 2.6.36 sin ningun problema.
<jidm> msn es una bosta, siempre se cae cada 2x3
<jidm> usen xmpp/jabber mientras puedan
<guampa> yo recuerdo una sola vez en este año que se haya caido
<faranda> luego compilé las utilidades de apparmor para esa version de kernel
<faranda> mi problema es cuando inicio el servicio, me arroja algunos problemas
<faranda> /etc/init.d/apparmor start :  Loading AppArmor profiles - failed, Do you have the correct privileges?:
<faranda> o cuando ejecuto aa_status :  apparmor module is loaded.  You do not have enough privilege to read the profile set.
<faranda> alguien conoce acerca de este problema?
<guampa> faranda: el comando que corres, lo estas corriendo con sudo?
<jidm> faranda: eso, lo que dice guampa
<faranda> guampa: como root
<guampa> si como root
<jmanuel_cool> amigos, necesito algo parecido a tail -n 100 /var/log/messages pero que me diga en cual /dev/ se ecncuentra un modem Bluetooth (se supone que debería estar en /dev/rfcomm0 o algo asi, pero no esta alli y no se donde o como buscarlo)
<guampa> jmanuel_cool: grep?
<CuriousX> yo no entiendo sobre apparmor pero me gustaria se que es para seguridad pero me podrias decir para que sirve faranda ?
<jmanuel_cool> guampa, ya lo intenté, pero no lo consigo igual
<faranda> estuve revisando el script de inicio, y donde arroja el mensaje es al chequear el securityfs....
<faranda> el cual estamontado como corresponde
<guampa> jmanuel_cool: grep -R "rfcomm" /var/log/* te va a buscar en todos los logs
<guampa> tambien lshal | grep "/dev/"
<faranda> CuriousX: apparmor es una herramienta que permite controlar las capacidades (capabilities) de un determinado programa
<guampa> puede tirarte algun dato
<guampa> me temo que no se nada de apparmor
<faranda> con lo cual puedes administrar la seguridad del sistema
<guampa> solo lo uso como viene
<faranda> es muy parecido a selinux
<faranda> pero mas simple
<CuriousX> que bueno faranda ya vere algo sobre apparmor se ve insteresante =)
<jmanuel_cool> agradezco su ayuda, mañana es otro día y seguire
<george2002> hey chicos tengo progamas de kde en ubuntu instalados pero no se como cambiar le el thema a esos programas para q se vean como los de gnome
<Jeferx> Buenas noches! Alguien sabe acerca del problema de emesene - amsn? NO CONECTAN!
<xangua> george2002: instalas qt4-qtconfig  , lo buscas en sistemas>preferencias y le dices que use el tema gtk
<george2002> xangua:  gacias
<george2002> gracias
<xangua> la red de microsof está en mantenimiento Jeferx, si revisas el log por ahi pegue un enlace del estado de msn
<chakal^-^> no es que este de mantenimiento xangua ... a mi me va, es que estan cambiando de protocolo viejo MSN15 => MSN14
<Jeferx> xangua: Gracias!!
<chakal^-^> se suele resoolver al borrar la carpeta de certificados para renovar
<Jeferx> donde está esa carpeta? (soy nuevo en ubuntu, nuevo en GNU/Linux)
<chakal^-^> en pidgin rm ~/.purple/certificates
<chakal^-^> en amsn o emesene no se, buscalo con find o locate
<Jeferx> chakal^-^: xD justamente uso esos 2! Pero gracias por a respuesta! ;)
<xangua> aaah...eso es historia de ayer, a todos les falla msn ahorita
<xangua> o al menos eso veo en el twitter, no solo con pidgin
<chakal^-^> es por el cambio
<chakal^-^> y microsoft no avisa ... lo cambia
<guampa> yo desde el programa en certificados lo saque e instale el nuevo pero siguio jodiendo
<Ubuntu1234> De que hablan????
<chakal^-^> bajar los nuejvos certificados que seguro sera de eso
<chakal^-^> rm .purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers/omega.contacts.msn.com && cd .purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers/ && wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/321718/omega.contacts.msn.com
<chakal^-^> probar
<guampa> xangua me dijo que en la version 2.7.7 que esta en ppa se corrige solo, ahora la instale y estoy esperando a que vuelva la red para ver que on
<chakal^-^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10135909
<chakal^-^> me imagino que pasara algo similar en emesene
<chakal^-^> en empathy esto no pasa
<guampa> conecta?
<chakal^-^> a mi si
<Ubuntu1234> Alguien sabe como instalar los drivers de nvidia de ubuntu 10.04 en 10.10 (downgrade)
<guampa> apt-get install nvidia-glx-<version>
<arp-> guampa
<guampa> sip
<arp-> que dif. tienen los glx de los otros que hay en repo?
<guampa> son los mismos
<Ubuntu1234> Iba a pregunta lo mismo
<guampa> los otros son meta, glx instala el resto x deps
<arp-> um
<arp-> pero tenes el current
<arp-> ese que onda?
<guampa> metapackage
<Ubuntu1234> Ok
<guampa> ahi me pude conectar al msn
<guampa> y el pidgin no llora mas por su certificado, vamoo
<EGCdigital> me salio un aviso que si deseo aceptar los certificados blablabla
<EGCdigital> omega
<EGCdigital> en el pidgin xD
<Ubuntu1234> Dfffffxxfccxdfcdfcddfdrdfgff
<Reisilver> alguien puede conectarse al msn en este momento, me tira error, no he podido conectarme al servidor de hotmail
<dzup1> yo si
<xangua> bienvenido al club Reisilver
<xangua> mmm ok, dzup1 no es del club, más galletas para mi
<dzup1> yo no tengo ningun problema con pidgin
<Reisilver> xangua, no estabas en el canal de slackware
<Ubuntu1234> Trata con ebuddy
<dzup1> de hecho tengo mis 6 ctas msn activas mas mis 2 yahoo, 4 facebook, 1 myspace 3 irc y como 4 mas de otros servicios activas con pidgin y todo va muy bien.
<dzup1> y eso que no me gusta chatear :)
<guampa> ya veo...
<sebikul> depende de donde se encuentre cada uno
<Ubuntu1234> Csm yo solo tengo 2 cuentas
<Ubuntu1234> Xd
<faranda> guampa, jidm, CuriousX: mi problema era que apparmor 2.1 no es compatible con el kernel 2.6.36, y tampoco podía subir a apparmor 2.5 por que me pedía actualizar libc6... finalmente instalé el kernel 2.6.35-23.41 y todo funciona ok.
<guampa> buenisimo, si actualizar libc hubiera sido demasiado
<faranda> imposible
<jidm> genial faranda
<faranda> por algo mantengo esa version de ubuntu 8.04
<faranda> le actualicé kernel solo para virtualizar y aprovechar los drivers virtio
<jidm> o sea que ahora estás en un dilema existencial? :P
<guampa> si me preguntaba porque un server cuidadito con 8.04 a un kernel tan nuevo
<faranda> jidm: para nada
<Reisilver> espera puedes actualizar kernel en un ubuntu ya dejado sin soporte por parte de canonical
<faranda> allí corre una vieja instalación de ltsp que utilizan varias personas....
<guampa> Reisilver: cuando termina el soporte para 8.04?
<faranda> Reisilver: claro que si, solo descargas los paquetes y los instalas
<Reisilver> se podría instalar el nuevo gcc 4.4
<Reisilver> en un ubuntu 8.04
<faranda> el kernel que utilizo es de ubuntu 10.10
<Reisilver> que haría primero
<Reisilver> ponerle un nuevo kernel y compilar el gcc 4.4
<Reisilver> ejejjejejejejejejejejejejejjjeje
<faranda> mmm...  ahñi es mas complejo, por que seguramente hay varias dependencias que debes actualizar tambien
<jidm> guampa: abril de 2011 por lo que tengo entendido
<Reisilver> ummmmmmmmmmm
<Reisilver> creo que tienes razón
<guampa> gran version
<guampa> un fierro realmente
<chanfle> hola buenas noches
<chanfle> companieros i need help
<chanfle> :)
<Reisilver> si me pidiera actualizar el libc sería demasiado complicado
<guampa> what pasa?
<chanfle> como hago sync de un ipod touch en Rhythmbox
<guampa> no tengo ninguno, sorry
<chanfle> cuando lo conecto me desaparece el icono dentro de Rhythmbox
<faranda> Reisilver: Podrias instalar en un directorio aparte y luego actualizar LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<jidm> chanfle: no se ya que nunca usé rhythmbox. Pero puedo decirte que yo uso gtkpod para sincronizar musica a un ipod nano
<faranda> así no quitas la versión anterior
<chanfle> jidm, no se si funciona para un ipod touch
<chanfle> ya probe y nada
<faranda> estimados, me voy a dormir...   gracias por todo.
<jidm> chanfle: yo tampoco ya que carezco de uno xD
<Reisilver> ok gracias
<chanfle> jajaja
<chanfle> ok
<chanfle> alguien que tenga un tip para mi problema?
<Reisilver> alguien usa el amsn version 0.98-3
<arp-> ?
<Reisilver> por alguna razón no entro a mi cuenta de msn
<Reisilver> acabo de entrar con emphaty
<Reisilver> es raro
<arp-> amime anda bien amsn
<chanfle> Reisilver, usa emesene
<Reisilver> ummmmmmm
<Reisilver> es raro hasta hoy me iba bien
<Reisilver> y ahora me tira un error de servidor no encontrado
<Reisilver> me parece que la versión de pidgin que está en los repositorios de ubuntu es una versión pasada es la 1.2.6 creo y ahora hay version 1.5 me parece
<jidm> Reisilver: hoy pasó algo con el protocolo msn que dejó a todos culo pal norte, como es costumbre
<jidm> actualizaron los certificados sin avisar por lo que tengo entendido
<Reisilver> con que eso ocurrio
<guampa> lo de los certes a mi me viene jodiendo desde hace una semana al menos
<Reisilver> gracias jidm
<Reisilver> recien me entero de lo que paso
<guampa> lo del cuelgue es hoy y afecta hasta al msn messenger, aunque ahora esta volviendo de a poco
<Reisilver> gracias a ti
<dzup1> pues ami me va  bien en pidgin, eso es todo lo que digo
<jidm> lo mejor es amenazar a tus amigos a que usen xmpp/jabber o les partes la cara. Y usar msn sólo por compatibilidad, para los que se resisten
<chanfle> quien me puede ayudar?
<dzup1> y en el pidgin de deb ubuntu y bsd, todo bien
<dzup1> hmm se fue mi clone
<guampa> jidm: si es verdad, mañana entro a la oficina a cadenazo puro
<Reisilver> ya entre al amsn
<Reisilver> ya funciona recien
<Reisilver> el pidgin ya me funciona
<Reisilver> también
<Reisilver> lo malo es que todos mis contactos tienen cuenta en hotmail así que es necesario el protocolo msn al menos para hablar con la gente que usa su messenger live
<jidm> si, yo uso ambos xmpp y msn en el pidgin. Pero al que tiene cuenta en gmail o se hace cuenta de xmpp sólo le hablo por ese protocolo, y lo bloqueo del msn
<Reisilver> jidm
<Reisilver> dime el pidgin del repo de ubuntu como que esta obsoleto me tira un error de certificado
<Reisilver> has compilado la última versión
<guampa> Reisilver: no es necesario compilar, esta en un ppa
<Reisilver> cómo así
<Reisilver> es un repo
<guampa> si un repo en launchpad
<guampa> facil:
<guampa> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<guampa> despues  apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<Reisilver> gracias
<[[[ACID0]]]> HOLA
<Joelito> hola [[[ACID0]]]
<[[[ACID0]]]> Joelito:  hola
<Joelito> ke hay?
<[[[ACID0]]]> Joelito:  todo trankilo amigo
<Joelito> de donde eres?
<[[[ACID0]]]> de mexico
<[[[ACID0]]]>  y tu
<Joelito> igual, de Tijuana :)
<[[[ACID0]]]> orale
<[[[ACID0]]]> y que haces aqui
<[[[ACID0]]]> en este canal
<Joelito> a veces, pregunto, a veces ayudo :)
<[[[ACID0]]]> y que preguntas y en que ayudas
<Cibort> Me surgio una pregunta
<[[[ACID0]]]> si????
<Cibort> Antiguamente cambiaba la imagen del "cargador" con el xsplash
<Cibort> Pero
<Cibort> Como debo hacerlo en 10.04?
<Cibort> Tengo entendido que ya no sirve
<[[[ACID0]]]> interesante
<[[[ACID0]]]> pero nose de que hablas
<Joelito> lo que pasa es que el grub legacy podías usar el "startupmanager" para cambiar
<Joelito> la imagen del boot
<Joelito> ahora, con la nueva versión *creo* que aún no es posible
<Cibort> Pero esa es la del grub
<Cibort> Luego aparece
<Cibort> Una imagen rosada
<[[[ACID0]]]> :o
<Cibort> Que dice "Ubuntu"
<Cibort> Y unos puntitos
<Cibort> Tipo grafico
<Joelito> aja
<Joelito> es del grub2
<Cibort> Bueno, esa
<Joelito> checa esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1296225
<Cibort> A ver
<Joelito> Cibort, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20and%20Theming
<albert__> hola
<albert__> alguien?
<albert__> alguien puede ayudarme?
 * mama21mama :.alguien me traduce una horacion del ingles ? 
<Tiffon> nas
<angel_> hola alguien le funciona en ubuntu 10.10 GoogleEarthLinux.bin
 * xoan buenas
<jidm> hola albert__ :)
<albert__> hola
<albert__> :)
<albert__> ya entre
<albert__> :)
<jidm> bien
<albert__> y como hago un nota en linux??
<albert__> asi como en win
<albert__> ??
<albert__> para guardar el canal
<jidm> con Gedit o "Editor de Textos de Gnome", está en Accesorios, en el menú
<albert__> a ok
<jidm> albert__: aprendes más de linux cuando alguien cercano a ti también aprende. Convence a algún amigo o compañero de escuela! e intercambien conocimiento :)
<albert__> a ok
<albert__> bien
<Dandan> una pequena ayuda con un DoS a un servidor ftp
<xuzas> buennas
<pimpam> como particionar un disco duro , si tengo windows en los dos discos y no quiero borrar ningun fichero y quiero tener linux en un disco duro
<erUSUL> pimpam: quieres que ubuntu use uno de los discos entero ? o como ?
<pimpam> a ver si me explico
<pimpam> tengo dos discos de 69 Gb cada uno
<erUSUL> ok
<brahem> ola
<CuriousX> Buenas buenas buenas.
<brahem> Curious q tal andas
<CuriousX> como va brahem ? =)
<CuriousX> mis cosas bien ¿lo tuyo?
<brahem> bien curious aqui con una duda
<CuriousX> cual ?
<brahem> a una amiga mia le robaron cuenta hotmail i necesito recuperar contraseña :S
<brahem> usted sabe como
<CuriousX> la verdad que no se bro pero escuche por ahi que si se puede recuperar. Nunca me paso algo asi pero yo creo que si fue kakeada por obras malignas tendria que primero desinfectar su PC (o instalar Linux) para despues cambiarle la contraseña
<CuriousX> esto es offtopic...
<CuriousX> si queres bamos para ot y veo que encuentro por ah googleando un poco
<CuriousX> !google recuperar+contraseña+msn
<kubot> Artículos Internet: Cómo recuperar la contraseña de una cuenta de ...: <http://www.mcanam.com/general/recuperar_msn.php>; Recuperar contraseña de hotmail o Messenger: <http://www.webadictos.com.mx/2008/04/10/recuperar-contrasena-de-hotmail-o-messenger/>; Como recuperar mi contraseña del msn [Resuelto]: <http://es.kioskea.net/forum/affich-14190-como-recuperar-mi-contrasena-del-msn>; (2 more messages)
<CuriousX> !google cambiar+contraseña+msn
<kubot> ¿Cómo cambio mi contraseña de hotmail o del messenger?: <http://es.kioskea.net/faq/140-como-cambio-mi-contrasena-de-hotmail-o-del-messenger>; Cambiar mi contraseña de mi messenger [Resuelto]: <http://es.kioskea.net/forum/affich-39305-cambiar-mi-contrasena-de-mi-messenger>; como cambiar la contraseña del msn: <http://www.lukor.com/foros/01/1697.htm>; Como cambiar la contraseña de (2 more messages)
<brahem> gracias
<CuriousX> =)
<brahem> pero
<brahem> la question esque le robaron le cambiaron la pass i no se la sabe quiero hackearla como ago :S
<pimpam> luego me gustaria poner todos los ficheros ( dicese fotos, documentos de la uni, y pelis en otro) nop hace falta que me quede el windows , solo los datos y si pudiera abrirlos en ubuntu  seria lo mejor
<pimpam> me gustaria tener uno en linux, aunque no se si con 70 gb tendria bastante
<pimpam> como particiono dos discos duros , quedandose los archivos y borrando windows
<brahem> ...
<brahem> bueno gracais nos vemos amigos
<pimpam> teniendo en cuenta que en ese portatil n hay linux
<pimpam> he estado pensando en pasar todos los datos que pueda al disco duro d
<omikron4> eso pones un linux y windows en una particion y luego el otro disco en fat32 asi los dos sistemas tienen acceso
<pimpam> y luego lo que no quiera eliminarlo del c
<pimpam> si pero n kiero windows
<omikron4> si no quieres win2 es facil...
<pimpam> quiero instalar linux onde estaba la particion de windows es decir en la d
<omikron4> uno linux y elotro en lo que quieras
<pimpam> digo c
<omikron4> porque cualquier linux tiene acceso a las particiones
<pimpam> el primero ha de ser linux , no , para que arranque grub no?
<omikron4> pues con un cd live le indicas que borre todo ese disco entero, recuperando primero todo lo que quieras recuperar poniendolo en el otro disco
<pimpam> yo tampoco no quiero tener windows pues , lo unico que quiero son los documentos y la musica
<omikron4> a grub le puedes indicar por donde quieres queempiece
<pimpam> y windows n pondra impedimentos
<omikron4> no dices que no quieres win2?
<omikron4> collons pin pan no se lo que quieres
<pimpam> no quiero no
<cyberos> hola la herramienta anti-malware de ubuntu 10.10 me indica esta advertencia que no entiendo: http://pastebin.com/gpCFf4Eh
<pimpam> pero tambien pienso que si de pasar los archivos de un documento a otro quedaran bien al 100%?
<omikron4> si quieres borrar win2 cuando vas a instalar ubuntu te da la opcion de compartir el disco con otros sistemas o utilizar todo el disco
<pimpam> cierto pero me borraria los archivos que tengo importantes
<omikron4> eso no es un mueble que coge holgura el asunto de los tornillos,,, lo que quieras recuperar .  lo pasas a otro disco
<omikron4> pues los archivos importantes los pasas a un disco y en el otro pones ubuntu
<pimpam> vale , asin lo hare
<pimpam> y que tipo de sistema en linux me recomendian?
<omikron4> ubuntu 10.10
<pimpam> reiser ext4, ext3
<pimpam> lo de la distro lo tengo más o menos claro
<omikron4> pero si eres novato en el tema ... la migracion se produce mejor con Linux Mint que esta basado en Ubuntu 10.10
<cyberos> este es el resultado del analisis , pare que diga que tengo malware en ubuntu 10.10: http://pastebin.com/Q5h403Vt
<pimpam> no soy novato en el tema , lo unico que nunca he particionado
<pimpam> y linux mint n esta basado en ubuntu , si no en debian
<hashashin> cyberos, lee Please check the log file (/var/log/rkhunter.log)
<omikron4> que va... el linux mint 10 esta basado en ubuntu 10.10
<pimpam> seguro?
<omikron4> seguro segurin
<omikron4> es el 10 del 10.10
<pimpam> y porque pone en la pagina oficial linux mint debian?
<omikron4> pero tu mira la ultima y dejate de las pruebas que hacen algunas derivaciones
<pimpam> http://www.linuxmint.com/
<pimpam> a mas alla lo pone claro basado en debian
<cyberos> hashashin como chequeo ese directorio con la consola
<omikron4> pero como veras pone debian,, lo que la hace distinta a las demas que estan basadas en ubuntu
<omikron4> de lo contrario pondria debian entodas
<pimpam> cierto
<pimpam> pero debian es mas estable
<pimpam> osea por norma puede ser mas estable
<cyberos> hashakin el archivo /var/log/rkhunter.log no lo puedo abrir esta protegido
<CuriousX> me parece que ponen basados en Debian por el sistema de paquetes (.deb) que inventaron los desarrolladores de Debian antes de este sistema todo se instalaba compilando fuentes
<CuriousX> luego vinieron lo .rpm
<CuriousX> los*
<cyberos> sigo sin enterarme de que me advierte rkhunter
<cyberos>  http://pastebin.com/Q5h403Vt
<pimpam> pero vamos los rpm son rapido de cojones
<CuriousX> ari el archi con "sudo" o como root
<CuriousX> abri*
<CuriousX> archivo*
<CuriousX> pero te dice al final 0 rootkit y 0 no se que otra cosa no te preocupes
<cyberos> ok sobre rkhunter debe ser una falsa alarma:  Deberias tener todo correcto a excepcion quizas de unos avisos WARNING que indican un falso positivo que es Xzibit Rootkit
<cyberos>  http://pastebin.com/Q5h403Vt
<CuriousX> les comparto mi maldito .conkyrc ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538631/ basicamente muestra estadisticas de red (conecciones y otras cosas) y archivos importantes de logs (auth.log messages dmesg... y otros) me base en uno que anda por ahi pero este solo mostraba un log
<hashashin> pasalo a lua CuriousX queda más curioso XD
<CuriousX> XD si lua me suena se que tiene algo que ver con conky pero no lo use me decis para que es
<CuriousX> ?
<CuriousX> queres una captura ?
<Riveryk> quien me puede ayudar como instalar el fragrouter
<pimpam> CuriousX, conky-lua
<Riveryk> alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion del fragrouter ??????
<CuriousX> pimpam: si no me acuerdo para que era algo de fuentes o algo de eso
<george2002> una pregunta, tengo instalado el navegador de google pero las fuentes de texto se ven debiles, que hago?
<pimpam> lua es un lenguaje de programación ( creo recordar) que usan algunos juegos
<CuriousX> Riveryk: yo lo tengo instalado desde repos
<pimpam> george2002, cambialas
<Riveryk> me podrias explicar como podria hacer?
<george2002> pimpam: aja, en donde?
<CuriousX> podes buscarlo en el "Centro de software de Ubuntu" solo pone la palabra "fragrouter" en el buscador arriba a la derecha
<Riveryk> no ya lo intente y no me sale
<pimpam> Descripción    : A powerful light-weight programming language designed for extending applications
<pimpam> que tienes gnome o kde
<pimpam> cambia tus letras generales se cambiara en tus archivos y browser
<Riveryk> entonces no se ocmo podria instalarlo
<CuriousX> Riveryk ---> http://monkey.org/~dugsong/fragroute/
<hashashin> CuriousX, http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/2630/pantallazo2e.png esto sun conky hecho con lua
<CuriousX> a ver
<hashashin> esta el cubo transparente para que se vean los rectangulos y tal XD que el fondo de escritorio lo tengo negro XD
<pimpam> tiene una pinta de gastar mas ram
<CuriousX> hashashin: alto "Conky" man
<CuriousX> que bueno que esta pero ni enterado sobre esa tecnologuia XD
<CuriousX> pero si la escuche nunca la use =P
<hashashin> de ahi es conky el calendario, los titulares del pais, lo del tiempo y el grande ese con todo
<pimpam> http://www.lua.org/manual/5.1/es/
<pimpam> la cuestion es que conky me gusta pero todavia no le he pillado el truquillo para poder configurarlo a mi gusto
<CuriousX> esperenmen que estoy haciendo un par de maniobras ahora le subo un imagen
<hashashin> lo unico malo es que debe estar mal algo del lua en los scripts y el consumo ram se dispara con las horas, pero solo me pasa en ubuntu no se pq, en otras distro tengo lo mismo y no me pasa
<Riveryk> CuriousX: ya lo descargue y lo descomprimi... pero no ecnuentro el instalador
<CuriousX> tenes que compilarlo lee el README te dice que tenes que hacer y las dependencias
<v1zo> hey ubunteros
<v1zo> entre wget y curl hay alguno que sea mejor para mirrorear sitios? o son igual de buenos?
<CuriousX> si no entendes ingles podes traducir el archivo con google traductor
<CuriousX> aca el conky que pase ---> http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/7404/conkyh.png =)
<v1zo> CuriousX: ey buen desktop
<CuriousX> gracias... y yo solo se usar wget por eso no te respondi pero dicen que curl es mas completo
<CuriousX> queres el .conkyrc ?
<v1zo> no te agradezco, an la lap thengo un widescreen y ese se ve altito, uso uno bien compacto
<v1zo> mira
<hashashin> CuriousX, no veo la razón de tener los logs ahí, cuenta que igualmente si tienes que revisar algo eso no te vale porque sólo ves algunas líneas, pero el desk mola si XD
<CuriousX> Thenks =)
<v1zo> a lo sumo pondria syslog solo, una vez lo tenia asi
<v1zo> ademas backtrack, yeah
<v1zo> estaba pensando en ver como anda crunchbang
<v1zo> oi que es rapidito
<v1zo> http://imagebin.org/125601
<CuriousX> si yo tambien escuche eso tambien escuche que esta basado en Arch. pero no lo use ni si quiera en live cd ya lo probare =)
<v1zo> esta basado en ubuntu, y a partir de la proxima en debian
<CuriousX> Wou alto desk bro
<godfather__> hola
<v1zo> gracias (:
<godfather__> cómo puedo saber si tengo la aceleración 3d activada?
<hashashin> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo | grep rendering
<hashashin> Godfather_
<CuriousX> v1zo: tenes notebook ¿cierto? y al momento de tomar la imagen la notebook esta con la bateria ¿puede ser?
<v1zo> esta enchufada, cuando esta con bat aparece un iconito
<v1zo> por?
<CuriousX> te preguntaba por lo de "acpi 46" eso si no me equivoco es la temperatura de la bateria ¿puede ser?
<v1zo> sim, no estoy seguro si es la bat u otro sensor en el mb
<v1zo> igual esta cosa es una parrilla
<v1zo> podria hacerme una hamburguesa en ella
<CuriousX> por que hoy como a las 3:00 am escribieron aca que con "acpi -V" ves la temperatura del procesador entonces yo le dije de que no era asi
<v1zo> ahora en un rato lavoy a tener que apagar pq el disco a los 37-38 se cuelga :(
<CuriousX> queres que te diga como medir la temperatura de los procesadores ?
<v1zo> taria bueno
<v1zo> como le hago?
<CuriousX> hace lo siguiente ---> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<v1zo> los tengo
<CuriousX> ok ahora ---> sudo sensors-detect
<CuriousX> eso te va a preguntar unas cosas dale "Y" o "y" a todo lo que pregunte
<v1zo> ah ya lo habia corrido antes
<v1zo> y una vez que tienes la config?
<joaco> hola tengo problemas al descargar actualizaciones en ubuntu?
<CuriousX> bueno el caso es que al final te dice el nombre del modulo que tenes que cargar para que midas la temperatura de los procesadores
<CuriousX> lo habias hecho antes ? es decir cargastes el modulo ?
<totyko_> hola a todos/as
<totyko_> alguien me puede ayudar, como pudiera saber cuando fue al ultima vez que un usuario de mi server cambio la clave y si fue el mismo o fue desde la cuenta de root
<SamuRay> epa totyko_ creo q en la carpeta /varl/log
<totyko_> SamuRay, pero cual de los log
<CuriousX> auth.log
<totyko_> CuriousX, ok dejame mirar a ver gracias
<SamuRay> userlog
<hashashin> para la fecha passwd -S nombreuser
<totyko_> hashashin, como es...? explicame mejor
<SamuRay> abres la terminal
<SamuRay> colocas passwd -S seguido del nombre de usuario
<totyko_> es que cat /var/log/auth.log me dio mucha info regada que es engorroso buscar hay
<totyko_> dejame probar con ese comando
<SamuRay> en auth.log esta bien explicado, abrelo con gedit
<totyko_> SamuRay, no tengo entorno grafico
<CuriousX> totyko_: en el tercer casillero te indica cuando el usuario cambio el password
<pedro> Hola buenas a todos/as
<CuriousX> totyko_: si lo haces como dice hashashin y SamuRay
<totyko_> passwd -S usuario es el perfecto pero ya no me ayuda porque yo habia cambiado el pass ya lo tenia que haber puesto antes de cambiarlo yo
<pedro> ¿serian tan amables de decirme donde puedo conseguir un traductor de idiomas para mi ubuntu 10.4?
<totyko_> CuriousX, lo que sucede es que yo me di cuenta de ue habian cambiado el pass y lo restableci y ahora sale el dia que lo hice yo me explico?
<pedro> es que en la pestaña de software ubuntu he visto algunos pero los he probado y no funcionan
<CuriousX> claro si claro pero pusiste el nombre de usuario ?
<totyko_> si
<totyko_> ahora lo que hice fue esto
<totyko_> # cat /var/log/auth.log | grep passwd
<totyko_> y me ayudo mas
<SamuRay> es valido tambien
<kuaxi> cat /var/log/auth.log | grep passwd <-- para que es eso?
<kuaxi> que filtra?
<CuriousX> tambien podes hacer ---> passwd -a -S usuario
<hashashin> no hace falta el pipe CuriousX grep passwd /var/log/auth.log :P
<totyko_> hashashin, gracias por la aclaracion
<kuaxi> mira que se aprende algo nuevo
<CuriousX> amigo hashashin me parece que no iba para mi =P
<hashashin> aps cierto
<hashashin> kuaxi, XD
<CuriousX> =)
<kuaxi> tampoco para mi
<totyko_> era para mi
<totyko_> jajajajaja
<pedro> ¿ningun experto me puede ayudar?
<hashashin> pos eso que taba nel water y no lei arriba
<hashashin> XD
<kuaxi> que le sucede a pedro?
<pedro> Hola kuaxi encantado de saludarle
<totyko_> CuriousX, passwd -a -S usuario no me funciona
<pedro> es que resulta que necesito un programa para traducir y los que he visto en el centro de sofware de ubuntu, no me funcionan
<David_> Hola a todos, alguien ha podido configurar una epson stylus cx 5600 ¿?
<CuriousX> totyko_: tambien podes filtrar el archivo auth.log por el nombre de usuario al que queres ver
<totyko_> CuriousX, si eso hice, gracias
<CuriousX> sudo grep <usuario> /var/log/auth.log
<totyko_> eso mismo hice y mande una salida a un archivo, para bajarlo aqui a mi desktop y mirarlo mejor con gedit
<pedro> Kuaxi sabria usted indicarme donde podria conseguir uno que sea mas exacto que el traductor de google,es es un desastre?
<totyko_> pedro, en mi opinion uno de los que mas me a ayudado por lo menos para traducir de ingles a español es el de google
<Pablito> ho una pregunta tengo un dos disco extraibles y quiciera montarlos
<Pablito> como puedo montar para poder compartir
<Pablito> los disco en la red
<Pablito> ?
<brujo_^^> buenas
<QuestionMark> buenas
<pedro> Grcias totyko pero para el ruso por ejemplo,el traductor de google es un autentico desastre no se entera uno de nada
<hashashin> totyko_, si quieres algo apañado para los logs mirate syslog-ng + mysql + interfaz web, mano de santo pa buscar cosas y tenerlo bonito xD
<brujo_^^> tengo una duda quiero instalar el tema del jdk y el jre las ultimas versiones en ubuntu 10.10 y estoy viendo que es dificil como lo hago?
<brujo_^^> para poder utilizar eclipse for java
<totyko_> hashashin, gracias
<Pablito> eh instalado ntfs
<kuaxi> traductores no uso, pero la mejor traducción es la que puede dar uno
<Pablito> pero cuando quiero montarlos
<Pablito> de esta forma
<brujo_^^> desde los repositorios se puede hacer y que se inicie cada vez que inice linux porque lo voy a usar java mucho
<Pablito> -/dev/sda /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<Pablito> me dice permiso denegado
<Pablito> que puedo hacer?
<QuestionMark> pregunta noob: quiero enviar un correo con un adjunto con una unidad mapeada, pero no veo un acceso directo a la unidad mapeada dentro de la lista de unidades disponibles en el cuadro de dialogo "adjuntar archivo" del mensaje de thunderbird ¿alguien sabe como puedo acceder a esas carpetas?
<Toni1> hola a todos
<totyko_> hashashin, en realidad no miro mucho los log porque mi server es sencillo solo brinda servicios de ssh a uno 200 usuarios que usan el mismo login para un tunnnel pero alguno me cambio el password lo que hice fue que le quite el shell al usuario y listo ahora veremos que hacen
<Toni1> buenas tardes
<brujo_^^> alguien me puedfe ayudar por favor?
<Toni1> una pregunta por favor... se puede cambiar el que cada vez que quiero hacer algo como, por ejemplo, actualizar con el gestor de actualizaciones, el que no me pida la dichosa contraseña?
<erUSUL> Toni1: la seguridad tiene un precio.
<Toni1> eso quiere decir que NO?
<brujo_^^> mejor que pida clave
<CuriousX> Pablito que queres hacer ?
<Ubuntu1234> Si puedes pero no se recomienda
<Pablito> compartir mis dos discon externos que tengo conectado al pc
<Toni1> bueno, mi ordenador sólo lo utilizo yo
<brujo_^^> Toni1 solo necesitas la clave del usuario que pueda manejar sudo osea escalada de privilegfios en el momento que necesitas hacer algo con derechos administrativos
<Pablito> pero estube lellendo que primero tengo que montarlos
<Pablito> para poder hacerlo
<Pablito> y intento montarlos
<Pablito> asi
<Toni1> digamos amigo brujo_^^ que no he entendido nada
<Pablito> ./dev/sda /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<Pablito> y me dice permisos denegados
<hashashin> totyko_, puedes impedir el cambio de pass con passwd -l usuario y si solo eres tu root y alguien lo cambia otra ve... algo te han colado jeje
<brujo_^^> bueno me piro a comer mira lpo mejor es poner el OS seguro sea linux ubuntu 10.10 o sea windows o Mac OS cuanta mas seguridad se pueda poner mejor y sera poca jeje
<brujo_^^> bueno me piro a comer
<Toni1> osea, que no hay forma de desactivar la odiosa petición de contraseña?
<CuriousX> Pablito: no tendria que darte problemas "default" hace ---> sudo fdisk -l ---> y decime cual es el disco que queres montar
<Ubuntu1234> Si hay pero no lo hagas o quedaria igual de expuesto que w$
<hashashin> totyko_, o con fail2ban podrias hacerte un filtro que baneara a los que la cambien si no es desde la ip desde la que tu conectes... o los que intenten cambiarla
<Pablito> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<Pablito> /dev/sdf1               1      121601   976760001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<totyko_> hashashin, voy a mirar ese me parece bueno
<CuriousX> o sea que quers montar autometicamente /dev/sdf1 ?
<Pablito> si apr apoder compartirlo en al red
<CuriousX> tenes un servidor samba ?
<Pablito> si
<angel_> hola alguien me puede decir como transformar archivos bin a debian
<Pablito> intento con esto /dev/sdf1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<Pablito> y me dice permiso denegado
<CuriousX> haber... pasa un paste del archivo /etc/fstab
<kuaxi> creo que durante la instalación de ubuntu habia una forma de que no te pedian contraseña cuando logeas, pero eso no es recomendable
<Riveryk> quien me puede ayudar,,, trato de darle make al libpcap 1.1.1 y me sale varios errores como "btyaccpa.ske:310: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘YYSTYPE’ por ende sino compilo el libcap el fragrourt me sale libpcap no foun.... alguien  sabe ????
<Pablito> oka curiosx
<Pablito> espera
<kuaxi> compilaciones es un dolor de cabeza, no buscastes antes en los repositorios?
<Pablito> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<Pablito> /dev/sda1       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Pablito> /dev/sda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Pablito> CuriousX
<Pablito> ahy esta
<kuaxi>  ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Pablito> si se me fue dusculpen
<Riveryk> quien me puede ayudar,,, trato de darle make al libpcap 1.1.1 y me sale varios errores como "btyaccpa.ske:310: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘YYSTYPE’ por ende sino compilo el libcap el fragrourt me sale libpcap no foun.... alguien  sabe ???
<CuriousX> aca estoy me cai no se si salio
<mimecar> Riveryk: esa librería no está en los repositorios?
<Pablito> CuriousX
<Pablito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538663/
 * frecuenciaderese se ha ido, Adios, See you, Hasta Pronto. Durmiendo, comiendo, trabajando, comprando o haciendo caca. Cualquier cosa perdi a mi mobil.: Gone away for now
<Juanantonio> Buenas tardes
<mimecar> frecuenciaderese: comprueba que no saldrá un mensaje cada pocos minutos al estar away
<David_> gente, hace momentos pude hacer q me imprima una epson.. pero lo hace MUY lento.. a alguien le paso ??
<Pablito> CuriousX
<Pablito> que puedo hacer?
<SamuRay> hummm es raro David_
<CuriousX> Pablito entonces con "/dev/sdf1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0" se monta en tu maquina pero no podes acceder desde otra maquina por samba ?
<kuaxi> hola kubot
<Pablito> cuando trato de montarlo
<Pablito> me dice permiso denegado
<David_> SamuRay, la manera q use para hacerla andar fue con un lsusb queria ver que puerto usaba (ya q me dijeron q Cups no tomaba bien el puerto que usan las epson) y ahi vi que me la tomaba a la impresora.. pero como otro modelo... asiq la añadi con ese controlador (no exactamente el mismo, me la toma como epson stylus 4450 y el controlador mas sercano al 4450 era el 4400 xD) y bueno, imprime, pero lentisimo
<David_> u.u
<kuaxi> Pablito diste permisos a la carpeta antes de montarlo?
<Juanantonio> ¿Es estable ya a nivel de faalos Lucid?
<Pablito> nop
<CuriousX> umask=0000
<Pablito> como le doy lso permisos
<Pablito> ?
<SamuRay> David_ eso es en un server sin entorno grafico?
<mimecar> Juanantonio:  hace tiempo que lo es
<David_> SamuRay, no.. de escritorio nomas
<Juanantonio> ¿entonces ya merece la pena migrar desde Hardy por rendimiento?
<kuaxi> chmod -R 777 <folder>
<Pablito> oka
<Pablito> deja probar
<mimecar> tu verás si te interesa, depende del uso
<Pablito> ta se los di
<Juanantonio> Uso intensivo pero familiart
<CuriousX> pero hay que hacer un par de cosas mas Pablito esperame que estoy leyendo por que nunca monte con samba solo comparti con FTP
<Pablito> monto denuevo y me dice permiso denegado
<CuriousX> Pablito: no puede ser con algun servidor FTP ?
<Juanantonio> navegar, descargar cosas, grabar, messenger, correo, música, vídeos...lo normal, pero bastante intensivo, tengo mucho vicio ;)
<CuriousX> si o si tiene que ser por samba ?
<mimecar> Juanantonio: puedes pasar incluso a la 10.10
<SamuRay> David_ con cups q error te da?
<Juanantonio> mimecar: yo prefería ir de LTS a LTS, pero vaya, si hay gran diferencia
<Pablito> no la gracia es que mediante la red puedan entrar facilmente
<george2002> erUSUL: hola, una pregunta, como instalo flahs player para ell navegador de google chromium
<Pablito> y revisar el disco
<brujo_^^> bueno alguien me ayuda
<mimecar> si no es para un servidor web, puedes usar la última versión
<brujo_^^> con instalar jdk y jre 1.6 la ultima en el ubuntu 10.10?
<David_> SamuRay, ninguno .. ayer se me colgaba la impresora.. pero hoy ya imprime, pero super lento...
<CuriousX> Pablito: usaste algun FTP ?
<erUSUL> george2002: como instalaste el crhomium ? yo uso el daily-build ppa y funciona sin mas ( si tienes instalado flash para ff )
<george2002> si para firefox si erUSUL
<Juanantonio> mimecar: no es para ningún servidor web, ¿funciona más rápido la 10.10 o depende del hardware?
<SamuRay> david_ tnias ese problema anteriormente? sera problema de actualizacion?
<David_> SamuRay, 1era ves q intento usar una impresora en linux.. xD (en realidad.. 1era vez q instalo una impresora)
<mimecar> depende del software que uses
<Pablito> como va ser tan dificil compartir un pendriver o memoria externa
<Pablito> :S
<t4k3sh1> Pablito: compartirlo como que?
<Juanantonio> mimecar: K3b, avidemux, amarok, kopete, firefox/chromium, openoffice
<mimecar> prueba el live cd y decide tu mismo
<Pablito> por ejemplo una carpeta que diga peliculas y que de otro pc vean las peliculas
<Pablito> una cosa asi
<SamuRay> oka, instala cups para probar David_
<David_> SamuRay, (: desde cups agregue la imrpesora
<David_> impresora
<CuriousX> no se si sera dificil o facil pero nunca use samba y tengo que leer para ayudarte. Por eso te doy una solucion que ya conosco pero si queres esperarme a que lea sobre samba. O que alguien que lo use ta ayude. Como quieras
<SamuRay> aja y se agrego? David_
<Juanantonio> mimecar: pero no será real, unu DVD Live tira del DVD, que es mucho más lento que el DD
<Pablito> te espero
<Pablito> no tengo apuro
<David_> SamuRay, si, si la tengo funcionando.. el drama es que imprime muy muy lento
<mimecar> Juanantonio: entonces instalalo
<mimecar> no te puedo decir si tus programas irán más rápido o no respecto a la 8.04
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que no serán los mismos programas
<Juanantonio> Ya, se actualizarán y demás
<brujo_^^> bueno alguien nme puede decir como instalar jre y jdk en ubuntu 10.10 de forma sencilla por favor?
<SamuRay> oka David_ y ubuntu no te detecto la impresora? sin el cups
<brujo_^^> es que he visto un tutorial y es mas lioso que otra cosa
<brujo_^^> lo quiero hacer desde los repositorios de forma sencilla
<mimecar> brujo_^^: instala desde los repositorios
<brujo_^^> ya pero
<David_> SamuRay, si, me la detecta y configura solo..pero con esa configuracion la impresora no funciona
<brujo_^^> no tengo los paquetes que necesito
<t4k3sh1> brujo_^^:  busca paquetes openjdk en los repos y vee la descripcion
<t4k3sh1> no son muchos
<t4k3sh1> lee*
<brujo_^^> osea no aparecen todos los necesarios osea a modificar sources.list
<brujo_^^> a ver openjdk ya viene instalado por defecto
<t4k3sh1> brujo_^^: que version de Ubuntu usas?
<brujo_^^> ubuntu 10.10
<brujo_^^> en el portatil
<mimecar> si ya tienes el JDK puesto, también está JRE
<brujo_^^> lo que pasa que jre no lo tengo y jdk se puede instalar aunque sea propietario
<t4k3sh1> deberia estar en lso repos por default :/
<brujo_^^> en ubuntu 10.10 viene ya instalado todo el tema de java?¿
<t4k3sh1> jdk trae el jre
<SamuRay> y en ubuntu probaste a cambiar la configuracion, no en el cups, yo le instale a una amiga y no tuve rollos David_
 * fzeta Hola familia, nas tardes:)
<t4k3sh1> brujo_^^: pon esto en consola y revisas.. aptitude search openjdk
<brujo_^^> hay que instalar el openjdk?
<mimecar> no has dicho que ya lo tienes instalado?
<CuriousX> Pablito: bueno algo lei... entonces como la queres hacer desde winbug queres montar una particion que esta en Linux. O desde Linux queres montar una particion que esta en winchot ?
<mimecar> brujo_^^: escribe 'java' en la consola
<brujo_^^> ese openjdk es de Oracle imagino no?¿
<David_> SamuRay, que suerte xD ... por lo q veo es el modelo ..q es bastante malo aparentemente.. para usarlo en linux
<mimecar> brujo_^^: una parte
<Pablito> quiero montar el disco externo para compartir sus archivos
<Pablito> a equipos windows
<brujo_^^> y si quiero instalar el jdk y el jre de Oracle por los repositorios se puede hacer imagino no?
<CuriousX> desde Linux queres montar un disco que esta en window$ ?
<Pablito> o linux
<SamuRay> David_ asi es pero como te dije lo instale en una pc con ubuntu 10.04 y no tuve rollos
<brujo_^^> es que lo quiero para poder programar en linux aplicaciones de Java
<Pablito> simplemente quieor compartir el disco para que se vea en lso equipos windows
<brujo_^^> para Android
<Pablito> y linux
<David_> SamuRay, la misma impresora ?
<CuriousX> bueno podemos probar montar desde Linux un disco de winchot por que de winbug no se nada
<Pablito> oka
<erUSUL> brujo_^^: si se puede; tienes que activar el repositorio partners
<Pablito> tratemos
<erUSUL> !partner | brujo_^^
<kubot> brujo_^^: Es posible que necesites añadir el repositorio "partner" para instalar ciertas aplicaciones propietarias (por ejemplo, el Java original de Sun). Para ello, ejecuta: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"; sudo aptitude update »
<Pablito> haber si puedo compartir
<CuriousX> sabes la ip de la maquina con windows ?
<SamuRay> seeeep David_ al principio si tarda un poco pero luego imprime bien
<CuriousX> la local
<CuriousX> ?
<Pablito> la ip mia?
<David_> SamuRay, que buena onda.. y te acordas con que driver la hiciste funcionar ¿
<David_> ¿?¿?
<Pablito> haber creo que me enrrede un poco
<CuriousX> la local la interna la 192.168.xxx.xxx
<SamuRay> David_ oye hermano ni idea
<David_> SamuRay, bueno.. muchas gracais
<David_> gracias
<CuriousX> estan las dos conectadas a la red en este momento ?
<SamuRay> David_ pero x lo menos te imprime no? lol
<Pablito> tengo 40
<Pablito> conectados
<Pablito> en el momento
<brujo_^^> java tiene una parte propietaria y una parte que es libre
<CuriousX> =O
<David_> SamuRay, sii .. pero necesito q sea mas rapido.. XD
<Pablito> mira haber si me explico bien ahora
<David_> 1 minuto para imprimir 4 lineas de letras en negro...
<David_> es mucho u.u
<mimecar> David_: has buscado información antes ?
<Pablito> tengo ubuntu 10.10 y en el dos discos externos uno de 1tb y el otro de 750gb
<Pablito> quiero compartir los discos duros
<Pablito> a las otras maquinas
<Pablito> que tienen windows
<Pablito> y un par con linux
<SamuRay> lol David_ pos esta la configuracion en impresion normal? o borrador
<CuriousX> Pablito: pero las maquinas que tienen windows estan corriendo samba ?
<fosco_> buenas
<David_> mimecar, sii .. ayer todo el dia... hoy recien se me prendio la lamparita de usar el driver del modelo q me tira el lsusb... y la pude hacer imprimir.. ahora ando buscando si alguno tiene solucion
 * CuriousX buenas
<Pablito> si tienen red
<Pablito> todas las maquinas
<CuriousX> tienen red pero esta corriendo samba en este momento ?
<David_> mimecar, uno decia q a partor de la version 8.04 ubuntu te la toma solo e imprime perfecto.. u.u pero a mi no me pasa eso
<Pablito> en mi equipo si
<CuriousX> en los winbug
<brujo_^^> bueno he añadido ese repositorio que me dijistes a ver
<David_> SamuRay, normal
<brujo_^^> dentro del sources.list
<mimecar> David_: con la 10.10 y todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<brujo_^^> a ver si puedo instalar lo que necesito gracias
<Pablito> ahh me dejastes pillo
<David_> mimecar, 10.04 y actualizado
<Pablito> que es winbug
<Pablito> ?
<brujo_^^> y donde se puede mirar uyna lista de todos los repositorios que hay?
<Pablito> tengo montado un server de samba
<mimecar> una forma tonta de decir windows
<Pablito> para compartir carpetas
<CuriousX> man lo veo dificil con vos amigo pero bueno intentemos
<Pablito> con los otros equipos
<CuriousX> winbug = window$
<Pablito> ahhh
<Pablito> y con cups
<Pablito> comparto las impresoras
<Pablito> para que impriman
<Pablito> si mi drama son los pendrivers
<Pablito> que tengo para compartirlos
<Pablito> con las carpetas dentro de mi equipo no tengo problemas
<CuriousX> todabia no me respondes si esta corriendo samba en la maquina a la que le queres montar el disco
<mimecar> CuriousX: samba es para conectarse a redes de windows
<mimecar> windows no tiene que cargar nada
<CuriousX> pero puede que no tenga el servidor activo
<Pablito> mmmmm
<Pablito> els ervidor lo tengo corriendo de mi equipo
<Pablito> por eso comparto carpetas
<Pablito> y tengo comunicacion los dos demas equipos
<brujo_^^> y tampoco se mu bien como va la verificacion de paquetes
<brujo_^^> eso lo explican por algun sitio?
<CuriousX> Pablito: ok tenes instalado "nmap" en Linux ?
<mimecar> brujo_^^: el sistema ya los comprueba por ti
<Pablito> si
<CuriousX> hace esto ---> sudo nmap <ip maquina windows> -p 137-139-445 ---> y decime si tiene los tres puertos abiertos
<CuriousX> perdon
<CuriousX> hace esto ---> sudo nmap <ip maquina windows> -p 137-139,445 ---> y decime si tiene los tres puertos abiertos
<CuriousX> ahi esta
<CuriousX> con eso sabemos si esta compartiendo recursos
<t4k3sh1> Pablito: mira esto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/79882
<CuriousX> o sea si esta corriendo samba
<manu2323> hola
<t4k3sh1> hola
<CuriousX> bueno Pablito no tengo todo el dia perdon pero ya me estoy por ir
<CuriousX> no quiero dejarlo a medias
<yarol> voy un rato de descanso vuelvo pronto
<CuriousX> seguro que te pusiste a leer lo que te dieron con esa info te explica como montar el disco pero si no esta compartiendo recusos no vas a montar nada
<CuriousX> y en esa info no te dicen como añadir el disco al fstab para que se monte automaticamente
<CuriousX> lo que Pablito quiere hacer es algo como esto ---> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/724/yeahil.png
<Ubuntu1234> Alguien sabe como hacer mas estable ubuntu??
<Ubuntu1234> Ya q
<Ubuntu1234> Viene d ubuntu
<Ubuntu1234> De debian, perdona
<mimecar> Ubuntu1234: si usas repositorios oficiales es estable
<Ubuntu1234> Mmmm pero se me cuelga cada 15 min recien instalado
<mimecar> que versión has instalado?
<Ubuntu1234> Tengo una tarjeta nvidia integrada 7050 gt
<Ubuntu1234> 10.10
<mimecar> recien instalado SIN INSTALAR los drivers de nvidia se cuelga?
<mama21mama> Ubuntu1234, olvidate con nvidia xD
<mama21mama> me pasa lo mismo.
<Ubuntu1234> Sin compiz no, pero si activo compiz se pasamcolgando
<mama21mama> por eso me quede ne 9.10
<mama21mama> *en
<Ubuntu1234> En 9.10 tambien se pasaba
<mimecar> Ubuntu1234: busca si tu modelo de tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad con el driver libre
<mama21mama> hasta la 10.04.1 llegue y se cae con mi nvidia 10.10 ni me gasto.
<mimecar> tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<Ubuntu1234> Si
<mimecar> busca si hay incompatibilidad
<Ubuntu1234> Y el driver privativo de nvidia
<Ubuntu1234> Si, es un bug reportado como hace 1 ano y por lo visto no lo han corregido
<mimecar> pon la página que tiene el reporte del bug
<Ubuntu1234> Espera la voy a buscar
<pedro>   una pregunta,¿en ubuntu no hay programas para traducir idiomas,tipo TRADUCTOR GLOBAL o algo asi?
<mimecar> pedro: no creo
<mimecar> siempre puedes usar un traductor web
<pedro> graciaas mimecar
<pedro> mimecar es que el traductor de google es malisimo y mandas un correo traducido y el receptor ni se entera de lo que le dices
<mimecar> siempre tienes que revisar la traducción
<pedro> mimecar, ¿sabes de alguno que sea algo mejor que el traductor de google que me puedas aconsejar?
<mimecar> puedes probar babelfish
<mimecar> no uso traductores
<pedro> mimecar muchas gracias amigo
<Ubuntu1234> ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/131201
<brujo_^^> hey una pregunta si openoffice me funciona es qu3e el jre lo tengo andando no?
<Ubuntu1234> mimecar
<mimecar> brujo_^^: escribe 'java' en una consola
<mimecar> y verás si funciona
<erUSUL> brujo_^^: no necesariemente;
<brujo_^^> pues me sakle texsto domo de tenerlo
<mimecar> si te devuelve cosas el comando está instalado
<Ubuntu1234> Ahi deje la pag mimecar
<mimecar> Ubuntu1234: eso no es un reporte de bug
<brujo_^^> es que instalo eclipse y al crear proyecgto no tira
<Ubuntu1234> ??
<brujo_^^> se me cuelga y tengo que forzar el cierre
<mimecar> Ubuntu1234: si es un bug tiene que aparecer registrado en la web de launchpad
<brujo_^^> y tengo jdk y todo
<brujo_^^> claro
<mimecar> si no lo está, nunca lo arreglarán
<mimecar> brujo_^^: como instalas eclipse?
<Ubuntu1234> Ok es que ahora no estoy en el pc, estoy cn el ipod y no puedo ver el historial pero voy a tratar de buscarlo
<brujo_^^> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<erAbuelo> buenas
<mimecar> lanza eclipse desde la consola y mira los mensajes que aparecen con el error
<brujo_^^> ningun error
<brujo_^^> se me bloquea y listo
<Ubuntu1234> Mimecar igual lo voy a reportar ahora
<brujo_^^> se me queda la pantalla en negro la del eclipse aunque ahora me deja crear
<mimecar> ok
<brujo_^^> vamos que es mas lento
<brujo_^^> y tampoco deberia de ir asi en un equipo con 1 GB de RAm y un microprocesador 1,73 GHz
<mimecar> si que debería
<mimecar> java y 1 GB de RAM en la misma frase son cosas opuestas
<brujo_^^> bueno pues rfuncionar funciona
<brujo_^^> ya puedo programar me falta instalar lo del Android a ver si aqui va mejor que en mi windows xp en el mismo portatil
<brujo_^^> claro que en el portatil tengo SQL Server express instaladfo y eso consume RAM y CPU tela
<mimecar> desactivalo entonces
<erAbuelo> y para que quiere alguien sql server en un portatil ?
<cyberos> con la ultima version de flash player 10.1 puedo usar estos comandos para reducir la carga de la cpu?
<cyberos> Desde terminal:
<cyberos> $ sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<cyberos> $ echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true" >~/mms.cfg
<cyberos> $ sudo mv ~/mms.cfg /etc/adobe/
<cyberos> Ahora al reproducir vídeos basados en Adobe/Flash, tiraremos directamente de la Gpu de nuestra gráfica
<mimecar> cyberos: cuando te avise el bot, haz un backup de los archivos y pruebalo
<sapiens__> hola
<fosco_> cyberos, no pegues texto en el canal, ahora estarás silenciado un rato, si quieres que veamos texto usa pastebin.com
<sapiens__> ayer una cosa rarisima con la TDT
<sapiens__> estaba usando la tarjeta TDT
<brujo_^^> na estamos
<sapiens__> y antena 3 se congelo
<brujo_^^> con practicas
<brujo_^^> de VB
<sapiens__> nova, neox y Gol TV
<brujo_^^> con el tema de las bases de datos
<mimecar> sapiens__: eso ha pasado en los televisores también
<brujo_^^> pero vamos seguramente lo qiute del portatil
<brujo_^^> porque consume tela dfe recursos
<sapiens__> si pero un Xorg error no ocurre
<cyberos> mimecar, no se hacer un backup de los archivos
<brujo_^^> bueno una cosa que on he conseguido hacer funcionar guay en el portatil es mi tarjeta wifi para el tema de auditoria inalambrica
<brujo_^^> no consigo el parche para mi tarjeta
<brujo_^^> la ipw2200
<sapiens__> al poner antena 3 de nuevo se me congelo el ordenador
<mimecar> cyberos: si modificas algún archivo, copialo al otro sitio
<mimecar> a tu home por ejemplo
<sapiens__> el Xorg se fue al garete
<sapiens__> y habia leds parpadeando
<sapiens__> el teclado no funcionaba
<sapiens__> ¿?
<sapiens__> y un error
<sapiens__> perdón
<mimecar> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<sapiens__> Kernel Panic nosecuanto
<sapiens__> me ocurre al cambiar entre canales HD
<cyberos> ningun experto podria probar si esos comandos funcionan del todo bien paraq reducir la carga de la cpu en flash player 10.1?
<sapiens__> si paso de TVE HD a Intereconomía por ejemplo me aparece lo de kernel panic
<mimecar> cyberos: puedes probarlos
<sapiens__> es una Avervolar
<mimecar> sapiens__: será cosa del driver de la tarjeta de televisión
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas?
<sapiens__> la ubuntu cathastrofic edition 10.10 xddd
<mimecar> si es "catastrofica" no la uses, tienes otras distribuciones
<sapiens__> si, pero no tengo HDD para usar otra
<cyberos> mimecar, puedo probrarlos con la seguridad de que no perjudicara en nada al sistema?
<sapiens__> y estoy esperando a la 11.04
<mimecar> con seguridad no
<mimecar> solo debe afectar a flash en principio
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<mimecar> sapiens__: busca si esa tarjeta necesita algún parche para funcionar
<p47> Como doy permisos de escritura a un disco duro externo ? no puedo entrar por red
<sapiens__> si, en eso estoy
<sapiens__> solo preguntaba si es normal
<sapiens__> pff
<mimecar> un kernel panic no es normal
<mimecar> usas solo repositorios oficiales?
<sapiens__> el del escritorio-movistar y el de dropbox tb
<sapiens__> aparte de esos ninguno más adicional
<sapiens__> la atheros me sigue sin funcionar más alla de 5 minutos xd
<sapiens__> durante los 2 primeros el wifi va de lujo
<mimecar> 5 minutos con tu red wifi o con la del vecino?
<sapiens__> al 3 ya se ralentiza
<erAbuelo> que error te da ?
<sapiens__> con la mia y con cualqiera
<sapiens__> y a los 5 ya puerde el 90% de los paquetes
<mimecar> si no modificas el sistema, tiene que funcionar igual
<sapiens__> me pasa con el live cd incluso
<erAbuelo> es usb ?
<sapiens__> no, es una tarjeta
<erAbuelo> pci
<sapiens__> ajam
<sapiens__> Ath9520
<CuriousX> usa el driver ath9 ?
<sapiens__> si
<CuriousX> nodulo =P
<CuriousX> modulo*
<sapiens__> *Sí
<mimecar> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<CuriousX> ese puede ser el problema lei por ahi que no anda muy bien ese modulo el que anda de diez es el ath5
<mimecar> recordar que esto no es el MSN, ...
<sapiens__> Por eso estoy esperando a la nueva versión porque desde Edgy he ido actualizando el sistema
<sapiens__> la actualización continua de versión a Ubuntu, como en Debian Sid o ArchLinux, me iría perfecto ja ja ja ja
<CuriousX> Rolling Release ?
<mimecar> sapiens__: esperemos que no lo hagan
<sapiens__> efectivamente
<sapiens__> claro, la salida de una nueva versión llena el 34% de los contenidos de los blogs ubunteros
<erAbuelo> solo ?
<sapiens__> ja ja ja ja
<mimecar> si hacen eso se perdería estabilidad
<CuriousX> sapiens__: esperemos que los que saben tomen sus decisiones
<sapiens__> pues a lo Debian xd
<sapiens__> no, demasiado lio para Canonical
<CuriousX> Yeah !!
<sapiens__> volviendo a lo de la wifi
<sapiens__> también he probado a tocar la DNS, a compilar el módulo a mano, ndiswrapper
<erAbuelo> y que tiene que ver la DNS con que falle la wifi ?
<CuriousX> si tiene que ver
<erAbuelo> a si ?
<CuriousX> si
<CuriousX> te digo por que ?
<erAbuelo> si
<sapiens__> porque las DNS de ÇTelefonica también dan problemas de este tipo
<erAbuelo> fallan al cabo de 2 minutos ?
<sapiens__> pero no es el caso
<sapiens__> tengo las mismas para una llave USB wifi que si funciona
<sapiens__> pero también da problemas en Ubuntu esta otra llave
<sapiens__> es otra historia
<CuriousX> por que si en el archivo /etc/resolv.conf especificas que use los DNS especificados en el modem (192.168.1.1) puede que no tengas salida a internet y en cambio si en el archivo /etc/resolv.conf especificas que use los DNS por ejemplo de google (8.8.8.8 alternativo 8.8.4.4) vas a tener salida a internet sin importar el DNS espesificado en el modem
<sapiens__> ahh gracias, se me olvidaba de3cir que sí tengo conexión alrouter
<CuriousX> por que puede que el gateway (modem) no tenga la ip 192.168.1.1
<sapiens__> se me irá Internet pero yo puedo entrar perfectamente a la web de la configuracion del router
<sapiens__> por telnet, haciendo ping y funciona perfecto
<mimecar> sapiens__: has pensado que sea un problema de la línea?
<sapiens__> mi router no tiene filtrado de macs
<sapiens__> pensar lo he pensado, pero viendo que funciona con un live cd con la misma configuración y la misma MAC pues lo he descartado
<mimecar> cambias la dirección mac de las tarjetas?
<sapiens__> y tambien porque hay muchos usuarios que estan en el mismo plan que yo
<mimecar> que tiene que ver la dirección MAC con que funcione el wifi?
<sapiens__> pues que antes tenía el router puesto para que aceptase solo la MAC de mi equipo
<mimecar> configura el router, no cambias la mac de la tarjeta
<sapiens__> y no se colaran los vecinos, pero lo resetee
<cyberos> bien , ante la duda, que alguien verifique si esta instruccion funciona de verdad: http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2009/09/como-lograr-que-flash-no-se-coma-el-100.html
<sapiens__> pero es raro que me ocurra lo mismo con 3 routers diferentes
<mimecar> cyberos: aún no lo has probado?
<sapiens__> y en #ubuntu me dijeron que se trataba de un bug exclusivo de ubuntu maverick
<cyberos> no porque no se si en verdad merece la penal alterar o modificar el sistema o parte de el con esta instruccion
<cyberos> la pena
<brujo_^^> alguien tiene por casualidad la tarjeta wifi ipw2200
<erAbuelo> yo
<brujo_^^> has conseguido parchearla
<brujo_^^> ?
<brujo_^^> para inyectar paquetes para hacer auditorias inalambricas?
<mimecar> cyberos: flash te consume el 100 % de la cpu?
<erAbuelo> no lo he intentado desde hace mucho tiempo
<brujo_^^> ahhh
<brujo_^^> es que intento prepararme una Ubuntu 10.10 para auditorias inalambricas y no encuentro la manera
<brujo_^^> de bajarme el parche
<brujo_^^> que es lo que necesito para esa tarjeta
<sapiens__> yo no yo no tengo redes en mi alcance
<sapiens__> solo está la mía en donde vivo y la de RedIRIS
<brujo_^^> yo puedo probar en mi casa con la red de mi padre por ej
<brujo_^^> jajaja rediris tienes el server al lado jajaj
<cyberos> mimecar, en este video de comprobacion el 90 por 100 , http://vimeo.com/6404454
<brujo_^^> ese servidoer es famoso
<sapiens__> si me conecto a la de Rederis tengo el mismo problema
<sapiens__> *RedIRIS
<sapiens__> 30 megas de bajada y 30 de subida - la limitación del wifi
<sapiens__> pero el adsl es off-topic
<p47> No puedo crear carpetas en red atravez de samba
<mimecar> cyberos: si el vídeo tiene 1280x720 de resolución es normal que gastes cpu
<mimecar> p47: tu usuario tiene permisos?
<cyberos> mimecar, en window no supera el 50 por ciento
<mimecar> el driver no es el mismo que el de windows
<p47> mimecar, es que se supone que si ! mira ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/538702/
<p47> mimecar, en teoria deberia de fuincinar segun yo !
<p47> mimecar,  no lo entiendo
<mimecar> has modificado a mano los archivos de samba ??
<cyberos> mimecar, entonces flash player no esta bien diseñado para usarse en linux?
<mimecar> flash para linux es malo
<mimecar> descarga el video y miralo en local
<sapiens__> malisimo
<p47> mimecar, si claro !
<sapiens__> No puedes ver vídeos en HD sin que Xorg se reinicie xddddd
<mimecar> p47: por que no usas las herramientas del sistema?
<cyberos> pero sin flash se te restringe mucho el uso de la internet a nivel domestico como minimo
<p47> mimecar, Cuales herramientas ?
<mimecar> nautilus y el botón derecho sobre la carpeta
<mimecar> cyberos: busca videos en webm, o usa vlc para verlos
<p47> por que es lo mismo el problema no es que lo monte o no, el problema es que necesito que usuarios windows metan info ahi por red y no pueden
<mimecar> con nautilus compartes cosas, no las montas
<p47> y por que deberia de estar siempre asi mimecar  por que necesito que se monte solo cuando yo no este y se prenda esa pc
<p47> mimecar, mmm ok ! gracias !
<cyberos> ok buscare alternativas en linux para usar flash sin estrangular la cpu
<mimecar> cyberos: mira los videos con vlc
<cyberos> mimecar, ok probare todas las posibilidades que ofrece vlc las cuales todavia desconozco
<brujo_^^> sabeis si hay alguna aplicacion en linux para ver todo el hardware quer tiene el equipo estilo everest o algo asi de windows?
<sapiens__> hay unas cuantas creo
<mimecar> lspci , lsusb ...
<moan> brujo_^^, http://holamundo21.blogspot.com/2010/04/hardinfo-alternativa-de-everest-en.html
<moan> mimecar, eso es muy "minimalista"
<mimecar> si sacas la misma información, eso importa poco
<moan> mimecar, si pero tenes que "juntarla" a mano...
<mimecar> no lo veo un problema
<moan> osea tendrias que hacer: lsusb, lspci, df, free, cat /proc/cpuinfo, etc...
<moan> mimecar, yo tampoco, no le veo mucha utilidad a programas como everest. pero es lo que pidio brujo_^^
<brujo_^^> a mi no me gusta lspci
<brujo_^^> por eso pregunto si hay software si no a unas malas cojo y lo mismo me programo alguno si no hay ninguno que me convenza monodevelop en linux va bien?
<mimecar> como quieras
<TrueNhero> que tecla es KP_3
<fosco_> tecla programable numero 3
<fosco_> depende del teclado, será alguna de las teclas multimedia
<TrueNhero> existe una manera de conectarse a la red de ares? o con wine?
<fosco_> es mejor que te acostumbres a usar otros sistemas
 * frecuenciaderese se ha ido, Adios, See you, Hasta Pronto. Durmiendo, comiendo, trabajando, comprando o haciendo caca. Cualquier cosa perdi a mi mobil.: Gone away for now
<TrueNhero> fosco_, si pero es solo necesidad de encontrar un manual latino... y pues frostwire no lo tiene
<LUCKATONI> buenas
<moan> TrueNhero: creo que lo menos recomendable para descargas es usar ares o similares
<moan> TrueNhero: te recomiendo torrent o descargas directas
<fosco_> TrueNhero, puedes buscar en google pero mi recomendacion sigue siendo que te acostumbres a usar otros sistemas, la descarga directa o los torrents son mucho más eficientes en linux
<LUCKATONI> buenas Chakal
<moan> TrueNhero: para musica una muy buena alternativa es SoulSeek, para peliculas yo usaria torrent
<SnapUx> hola alguien me puede ayudar a actualizar mibios?
<SnapUx> alguien sabe que grafica de Nvidia va perfectamente con la nueva version de ubuntu 10.10?
<chakal^-^> buenas
<fosco_> SnapUx, cualquier geforce más o menos moderna
<SnapUx> es que la mia va como el culo... y es una geforce
<SnapUx> moderna
<SnapUx> con salida hdmi
<SnapUx> incluso
<SnapUx> y no va con ubuntu 10.10
<SnapUx> lo mismo que la placa
<SnapUx> es una msi el modelo ms-7358 y no me detecta 8 gigas de ram que tiene la maquina
<SnapUx> la version de 64 bit x64
<SnapUx> el ultimo controlador de nvidia apesta...
<SnapUx> sigo sin entender por que no nos dan un driver como a los demas si nosotros tb compramos las graficas y los controladores son gratis
<SnapUx> no lo entiendo
<fosco_> mi geforce 8600 va perfecta
<SnapUx> nos dan uno si rula bien y si no buscaros la vida
<LUCKATONI> tranquilo, te veo indignado,xd
<SnapUx> jajaaj
<SnapUx> si
<SnapUx> 8600 gt? yo no tngo dvi en el monitor
<SnapUx> y no la quiero para juegos...
<TheNetuno> buenas a todos, TheNetuno Presente
 * frecuenciaderese se ha ido, Adios, See you, Hasta Pronto. Durmiendo, comiendo, trabajando, comprando o haciendo caca. Cualquier cosa perdi a mi mobil.: Gone away for now
<sapiens__> hola de nuevo
<sapiens__> tengo un problema grave con ubuntu 10.04
<sapiens__> Xorg.0.log no tiene errores digo de anemano
<sapiens__> resulta que hace unas semanas que no inicio el ordenador
<sapiens__> y al iniciar Xorg en este ubuntu se me va la luz
<sapiens__> creo que es la fuente de alimentación
<sapiens__> pero si inicio otra  distro, un live cd o windows no ocurre
<fosco_> que quieres decir con "se me va a la luz"?
<flypp> xD
<fosco_> de la casa?
<sapiens__> que creo que la fuente se me esta pidiendo la jubilacion y salta el automático
<fosco_> ummm
<fosco_> supongo que quieres decir que el ordenador se apaga
<sapiens__> es que es casualidad justo, justo cuando se va a iniciar Xorg
<sapiens__> no
<sapiens__> se va la electricidad y salta el cuadro de luces
<sapiens__> he aislado la torre del suelo pero no lo soluciono
<fosco_> :O
<sapiens__> rarísimo
<sapiens__> con ubuntu 10.10 sin problemas
<sapiens__> vale respuesta obvia no?
<sapiens__> si desactualizo una versión el kernel, no ocurre
<moan> sapiens__: estas diciendo que ubuntu te hace saltar la general de la luz?
<sapiens__> es la fuente de alimentacion la que lo hace
<moan> sapiens__: de ser asi, por fabor grabalo en video!!!
<fosco_> estoy demasiado sorprendido como para darte una respuesta coherente, lo siento
<moan> a ok
<sapiens__> algo hace que la fuente haga subidas de tensión
<hashashin> sapiens__, salta el automatico o el limitador de potencia? es raro igualmente pero si es el limitador si podria ser la fuente creo
<hashashin> un pico raro
<sapiens__> si, es rarisimo que sea precisamente en esa version de ubuntu
<fosco_> si lo hace al iniciar el entorno grafico deberia ser la gráfica la causante
<sapiens__> la nVidia ya está dando la vara xd
<sapiens__> probaré a cambiar la fuente cuando pueda xd
<fosco_> tienes algun otro enchufe cerca? quizá el que usas está medio quemado
<sapiens__> he probado ha cambiar de enchufe pero mismo problema
<sapiens__> bueno creo que la solucion es bien obvia
<fosco_> otra cosa que podrías hacer para descartar elementos es mantener el monitor apagado
<TheNetuno> Que me recomienda para hacer un entorno o interface similar a iphono para un tutorial de ubunto, es decir q lenguaje uso, la primera opcion era flash, pero ya no por ser propietario la otra es impress no veo como crear un test :(
<sapiens__> si dejo la torre soloa enchufada salta igual
<sapiens__> bueno, una experiencia más xd
<fosco_> vaya, pues se cierra el círculo al rededor de la fuente de alimentacion
<fosco_> pero es raro que te lo haga solo con una version concreta de ubuntu y no con todo
<sapiens__> hace poco se me quemo un procesador...
<sapiens__> antes de dar un Kernel Panic
<sapiens__> *después
<fosco_> si, antes hubiese sido dificil :)
<sapiens__> puf, se fastidio el procesador y la ATI Radeon  9250
<erAbuelo> sapiens__: seguro que no lo probocas tu con la mente, por la ansiedad de ver cargar la ultima de ubuntu ?
<sapiens__> ja ja ja ja ja
<moan> esa es la mejor explicacion posible
<moan> :p
<sapiens__> ojala pudiese hacer eso
<moan> sapiens__: es que es mas posible que tu mente pueda hacer eso a que una version particular de ubuntu lo proboque
<moan> :s
<sapiens__> además, uso la version 10.04 xd
<erAbuelo> pues tienes la misma probabilidad de probocar un corto por arrancar una version concreta de las X xDDD
<sapiens__> yo creo que es la fuente de alimentacion, pero la coincidencia es rarísima
<erAbuelo> las coincidencias, son eso, coincidencias
<sapiens__> en fin
<flypp> sapiens__, si ya se te ha quemado un procesador y se ha fastidiado la gráfica... no sé yo a qué esperas para cambiar fuente de alimentación y placa base
<flypp> a menos que te guste vivir peligrosamente
<sapiens__> wi, por eso mismo
<erAbuelo> si fuera cosa de la fuente, deberia haber quemado muchas cosas antes de llegar al procesador no ?
<hashashin> sapiens__, si tienes un polimetro puedes mirar la fuente a ve que valores te da, si son normales ya pasarias a la instalacion de casa... ves descartando cosas, aunque la fuente tiene muchos numeros XD
<erAbuelo> yo creo que es el usuario, ya van muchos poltergueist con el mismo user, prueba a cambiar de operador a ver si sigue fallando xDD
<sapiens__> si xd por cierto, en un blog de macs decían que usar ubuntu en un ibook  acortaba su vida útil
<sapiens__> LeL WhAt???
<hashashin> y hacerse pajas te deja ciego
<erAbuelo> usar macs acorta la vida util ( o inutil ) del cerebro del luser :)
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<sapiens__> hay gente pa' tó
<angel_> hola: alguien sabe como convertir archivos bin a debian
<erUSUL> angel_: no se puede. que intentas intentas instalar?
<angel_> erusul googleearthlinux.bin
<erUSUL> angel_: usa el repositorio de google o medibuntu
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<angel_> estoy en hello
<LUCKATONI> alguien programa en c?
<erAbuelo> sin duda
<dzup2> sin temor a equivocarnos
<erAbuelo> :)
<TTNK> calla troll
<angel_> erusul:ya he buscado en medibuntu y me sale missing googleearth in maverick repository
<erUSUL> angel_: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html
<k-milogars> hola a todos
<k-milogars> tengo problema con la tarjeta de video integrada via en ubuntu 10.04
<george2002> mama21mama: estas pot hay?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<_16BitSubsystem_> ¿Alguien aqui odia Microsoft?
<moan> _16BitSubsystem_: Todos, que sentido tendria la vida sin odiar a Microsoft?
<_16BitSubsystem_> moan: Lol Lol
<moan> _16BitSubsystem_: porque la pregunta?
<_16BitSubsystem_> moan: Estoy totalmente de acuerdo :-D
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<moan> xangua: sos un represor!
<moan> (es broma)
<moan> :p
 * xoan buenas
<_16BitSubsystem_> xoan: hola
<cossier> 1040
<cossier> ၀
<george2002> como hago para mapear mi control de juegos que es parecido al de play station, que instalo para eso?
<Jakeukalane> hola, me gustaría el contenido de ciertos archivos .db que tengo. Según creo son bases de datos (DataBase), pero he probado algunos programas como sqliteman y no consigo ver nada de nada. que progrma es mejor (que sea ligero)?
<cossier> george2002, puedes probar instalando el paquete joystick o alguno de los que contienen xorg-input
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: tienes que saber que formato de base de datos es; hay muchos
<Jakeukalane> aunque tengan todos de extensión .db son diferentes archivos??
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: usa el comando file. « file archivo.db »
<cossier> Jakeukalane, podrian ser paradox por ejemplo
<Jakeukalane> uno de los que no tiene extensión me dice que es  SQLite3, pero precisamente no me sale nada con sqliteman
<Jakeukalane> ok
<george2002> ok
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Jakeukalane> otra duda. como se puede refrescar en terminal las búsquedas con locate? es decir he eliminado algunos archivos y directorios pero al buscar con locate me siguen apareciendo. he probado con reset y cerrando todas las terminales.  gracias
<Sapote> hola gente
<MaL0> Jakeukalane updatedb
<Jakeukalane> ok
<socrates__> Hola
<_16BitSubsystem_> socrates__: hola
<socrates__> Alguien me puede ayudar? He instalado por el centro de software de ubuntu el "diario de actividades" y aunque me instala correctamente cuando hago click sobre la aplicación no pasa nada. No se abre el programa. Uso ubuntu 10.04.
<miguel25> hola, como soy nuevo aqui espero disculpen si cometo algun error, estoy necesitando un poco de ayuda con mi ubuntu 10.04, tengo una tarjeta de video nvidia cada vez que inicio ubuntu, me inicia el escritorio a 800 x 600, quisiera saber como hacer para que mantenga la resolucion 1024 x 768 por defecto
<_16BitSubsystem_> socrates__: Te recomendaria que instalaras el programa desde la Terminal
<_16BitSubsystem_> socrates__: Es mejor desde alli
<chakal^-^> miguel25, instala primero (si lo tienes) el driver en Sistema/Administración/Controladores adicionales
<_16BitSubsystem_> socrates__: Desinstalalo y vuelvelo a instalar pero desde la terminal.
<fosco_> miguel25: que modelo exacto de nvidia?
<miguel25> chakal ya lo tengo instalado y desde alli cada vez que inicio tengo que manualmente alzar la resolucion
<chakal^-^> miguel25, que tienes en tu xorg.conf
<chakal^-^> (si lo tienes)
<miguel25> es una nvidia integrada serie 7000 del chipset n640 que viene en la placa asus m2n68 am plus
<chakal^-^> concretamente en /etc/X11/xorg.conf (pegalo en pastebin.com)
<miguel25> ok dame un segundo
<chakal^-^> ups, esas creo que no están soportadas
<_16BitSubsystem_> miguel25: ¿Estas seguro de que cuando configuras la resolucion le das Aplicar antes de salir?
<chakal^-^> o tienes que marcar el BusID en el xorg.conf para que la pille mmm
<miguel25> http://pastebin.com/WRvyQ2Wh
<miguel25> ahi tienes chakal
<chakal^-^> miguel25, estas en esa maquina ahora hablando ?
<miguel25> asi mismo
<chakal^-^> si e sasí: lsmod | grep nvidia
<miguel25> si sr.
<miguel25> ok
<miguel25> http://pastebin.com/wAYfzrhV
<chakal^-^> sudo rmmod nvidia; sudo modprobe nvidia; time 3s && dmesg | tail <-- pegalo en pastebin.com
<miguel25> ahi tienes el resultado del lsmod
 * frecuenciaderese se ha ido, Adios, See you, Hasta Pronto. Durmiendo, comiendo, trabajando, comprando o haciendo caca. Cualquier cosa perdi a mi mobil.: Gone away for now
<miguel25>  dice module nvidia is in use
<miguel25> supongo nada util
<miguel25> y no encontrado
<chakal^-^> borra antes agpgart
<chakal^-^> sudo rmmod agpgart -f
<chakal^-^> sudo rmmod nvidia -f
<miguel25> http://pastebin.com/tVfavns3
<chakal^-^> sudo modprobe nvidia; time 3s && dmesg | tail <-- pegalo en pastebin.com
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<miguel25> no puedo remover temporalmente indisponible dice
<miguel25> chakal
<chakal^-^> tienes nvidia-settings ?
<miguel25> si
<chakal^-^> ejecutalo como root
<chakal^-^> gksu nvidia-settings
<miguel25> nvidia x server seting
<chakal^-^> y prueba a editar la resolución luego dale a salvar al xorg.conf
<miguel25> listo
<miguel25> ahora? reinicio?
<chakal^-^> no recuerdo donde estaba pero no es dificil
<chakal^-^> la X reinicia
<chakal^-^> sudo service gdm restart
<miguel25> no reinicio la x
<miguel25> ok
<chakal^-^> mejor
<SnapUx> hola alguien sabe dnd puedo actualizar mi bios?
<chakal^-^> con el paquete smbios-utils pero no todas las bios las soporta
<SnapUx> la placa es una msi la bios una phoenix award bios
<Guest8320> chakal he vuelto, agradecido muy agradecido por tu ayuda, ahora si, solo me faltaba ese ultimo paso
<chakal^-^> ok
<miguel25> y pdrias ayudarme en una pequeña cosa mas
<SnapUx> gracias chakal^-^
<Tarrasquero> snapux, eso que pretendes es muy critico para el pc
<SnapUx> es que ya no aguanto mas...
<Tarrasquero> con una buena razon todavia...
<miguel25> cada vez que inicio tb, tengo que iniciar manualmente google gagdets y volver a ubicar todo como quiero, eso como puedo solucionarlo chakal?
<chakal^-^> SnapUx, si tu bios tiene la utilidad para flaxear la BIOS baja el bin y metelo en un disquete
<SnapUx> tngo una placa msi con 8 gigas de ram ubuntu 64 bit y no me detecta los 8 gigas w vista si
<SnapUx> no tengo disckete
<chakal^-^> miguel25, puedes añadir la aplicación en cuestión en Sistema/Prefenrecias/Aplicaciones de inicio
<miguel25> y como se llama googlegadgets el comando?
<SnapUx> chakal^-^ sabes si con esa utilidad para la bios una vez instalada debo reiniciar la maquina es que no la encuentro o es por un terminal?
<chakal^-^> no se, usa el tabulador segun escribes goog TAB TAB
<miguel25> y como hago para que mantenga la ubicacion de los gagdets xq siempre me inicia todo ubicado en su barra lateral tipo wista
<miguel25> no funciona lo de google mas tab
<chakal^-^> SnapUx, me confundi, la aplicación es flashrom
<Tarrasquero> miguel25, pon solo goo y dos vaces al tab
<chakal^-^> SnapUx, pero yo lo haría desde msdos
<SnapUx> no tngo msdos
<chakal^-^> mira un poco http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/4608208/Ya-es-posible-actualizar-la-BIOS-desde-Linux.html
<miguel25> añadir programa al inicio, dice la ventana, si preciono tab va al los botones no me completa el nombre de la orden
<miguel25> y no se donde buscar
<miguel25> en las carpetas
<SnapUx> gracias chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> SnapUx, me refiero con un disco de arranque, si placa tiene la utilidad para flasear solo necesitas el .bin, meterlo en un disquete y a correr
<chakal^-^> si no, tienes que hacer un disquete de arranque msdos para iniciar con el y usar el awardflash.exe archivo.bin /parametros ...
<punkmexic> LA alguien sabe como se ponen con el teclado (como se teclean) las flechitas para arriba, abajo, izq, y derecha aqui?
<SnapUx> okis me parece un roio
<SnapUx> porque la placa es una msi que viene oem en un medion
<fosco_> punkmexic: copia y pega de aqui ←↓→
<punkmexic> si
<punkmexic> pero sin copiar
<punkmexic> creo que era alt flechita
<punkmexic> o algo asi
<punkmexic> pero no me acuerdo
<flypp> punkmexic, Altgr+y/u/i y Altgr+shift+
<miguel25> ya consegui, ahora como hago para que mantenga la ubicacion de los gadgets asi como yo los habia dejado en la sesion anterior
<flypp> *punkmexic, Altgr+y/u/i y Altgr+shift+u
<punkmexic> ←↓→
<punkmexic> gracuas
<fosco_> depende de tu distribucion de teclado, en el mio Es-es salen con altgr+y/u/i
<punkmexic> gracias
<punkmexic> y la flecha
<punkmexic> parriba
<punkmexic> con you me sale ←↓→
<fosco_> que yo sepa no la tengo
<flypp> punkmexic, te lo puse antes
<flypp> ↑
<fosco_> AH SI
<flypp> AltGr+Shift+u
<fosco_> ↑
<punkmexic> ok
<fosco_> ←↓↑→
<punkmexic> ↓↑
<punkmexic> grac8as+
<chakal^-^> para verlo punkmexic gnome-character-map
<punkmexic> no sale ahi chakal^-^
<mau_restor> Hola tengo un problema con una mac g4
<mau_restor> no puedo instalarle ubuntu
<chakal^-^> http://www.taringa.net/posts/mac/1767157/Instala-Ubuntu-en-una-mac-intel.html
<punkmexic> chakal^-^, salen el abecedario y unos codigos raros pero no las flechitas de hecho ni sale <<<>>>>
<erAbuelo> Hasta mañana
<reisilver> al fin en casa después de una paliza en la universidad
<reisilver> aún tengo instalado mi ubuntu jaunty jackalope me da lastima desinstalarlo, pero ya no tiene más actualizaciones a menos que busque repositorios de terceros pero en fin a la vez tengo instalado el ubuntu 10.04 y como el 10.10 no es LTS como que no me dan ganas de instalar esa version 10.10
<fosco_> como quieras reisilver
<Yoques> reisilver, yo he aprendido a no pillarle cariño a las distribuciones, mal que me pese...
<Yoques> a veces, siento que hay demasiada novedad incluso...
<Yoques> pero si no puedes actualizar, da el paso
<Yoques> de todos modos, lo de la LTS a mi nunca me sirvió para nada...
<Yoques> tu apreciaste cambio alguno?
<reisilver> con cariño me refiero a que ya configure mis cosas pero a veces por tener lo último
<reisilver> tu me entiendes
<Yoques> que lo hay, claro... pero para ti tuvo validez?
<Yoques> reisilver, hay programas que te sirven parqa dejar todo mas o menos igual que lo tienes
<reisilver> lo bueno es que siempre hay una version actualizada
<reisilver> por ejemplo debian comparada con ubuntu
<reisilver> debian no saca una version actualizada tan frecuente como Ubuntu
<fosco_> este canal es para consultas técnicas, para charla general podeis visitar #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<reisilver> Debian prefiere estabilidad
<Yoques> ni de coña, claro...
<Yoques> por eso me pasé a ubuntu
<reisilver> jajajajajjajajajajajajajaja
<Yoques> sisi...estabilidad
<reisilver> oe yoques pasate a ubuntu off topic
<Yoques> ¬¬ muy estable, pero había pasado medio año, y en ubuntu seguía instalando sin que funcionasen los USB sin configurar... en ubuntu iba de buenas a primeras
<Lady_Kathering> xicosss
<Lady_Kathering> urgenteeeeeeeeee
<Lady_Kathering> no me encuentra linux un disco duroo
<m4v> Lady_Kathering: lo detecta el bios?
<Lady_Kathering> es un mismo duro
<Lady_Kathering> es solo una particion
<Lady_Kathering> y son 100 gb
<m4v> no detecta una partición?
<Lady_Kathering> nop
<Lady_Kathering> en el gedit lo dectecta
<Lady_Kathering> pero en lugares no
<Lady_Kathering> y es una particion de datos
<TTNK> Lady_Kathering: sabes que particion es?
<Lady_Kathering> sda2
<Yoques> no hay algo rollo pmount o algo así que lo resuelva?
<voyager1> yoques man mount
<TTNK> Lady_Kathering: dices que no esta montada la particion?    pega la salida de      cat /etc/mtab        tambien de    sudo fdisk -l      y tambien pega por favor el contenido del archivo   /etc/fstab   y con esos datos nos das armas para poder guiarte
<TrueNhero> donde queda /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/  ahora?
<TrueNhero> tengo xubuntu 10.10
<xangua> !usb
<kubot> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xangua> julian: simplemente instala ubuntu en el usb, como si fuera un disco duro; no esperes que la vida de tu usb sea larga de ese modo
<julian> xangua... mmmm  verdad? dura muy poco?
<julian> quiero es montar una live en realidad 2 modificando el grup.
<julian> xangua, ahhh pero ya me preocupaste.. que tanto dura? 1 año? 6 meses?
<xangua> mmm no se, nunca lo he hecho
<julian> xangua, alguna idea? del tiempo de vida?¿ tentativamente.. no espero seas exacto
<xangua> pero si escribes tanto en un dispositivo que su vida util usado de manera normal es de 5 a 10 años
<julian> ahhh bueno contal que me dure 1 año. toy feliz.
<voyager1> instalar en un ausb live?
<xangua> depende de que tanto lo uses, si solo quieres meter 1, 2  o más distros para arrancar live prueba con multiboot, ese uso yo
<voyager1> no creo que sea buena solución
<xangua> google> multiboot ubuntu install
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-create-multiboot-liveusb-using.html
<cyberos> hola uso flash player 10.1 r102 y en esta pagina pone que hay un flash beta 10.2 que no carga tanto los procesadores  mi pc es de 32 bits cual debo de descargar de los dos flash que apaerecen: Flash Player 10.2 Beta para Linux está disponible para la descarga desde aquí.
<cyberos> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Adobe-Flash-Player-for-Linux-18853.shtml
<chakal^-^> o usa el repositorio http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu maverick main
<chakal^-^> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu maverick main
<xangua> ese no es para flash 64bit chakal^-^¿¿
<xangua> cyberos: lo mejor es descargarlo de la página oficial de adobe S:
<chakal^-^> xangua, es un repositorio ... depende la arquitectura cogera uno o otro tio
<chakal^-^> en este caso veo que si, es de 64 bits solo mmm
<cyberos> no me ha funcionado desde adobe siempre me descarga  el 10.1 r102 y mozilla dice que lo tengo desactualizado
<chakal^-^> flashplugin64-nonfree/	30-Sep-2010 13:32	 -
<chakal^-^> y encima desactualizado, anda cyberos no he dicho nada :)
<TrueNhero> ALGUIEN TIENE IMpresora inalambrica lexmark?
<chakal^-^> que modelo TrueNhero
<chakal^-^> yo tengo una x4850 que por cierto no la detecta uubntu
<chakal^-^> vamos , la detecta pero no hay driver
<xangua> chakal^-^: pues el ppa es solo para 64bit.........
<TrueNhero> yo una lexmark x4550 le di la ip y me la detecto
<chakal^-^> xangua, ya veo
<cyberos> quiero decir eeque mi flash 10.1 r102 funciona descargandolo de adobe pero firefox plugins dice que lo tengo desactualizado o que hay una version superior
<TrueNhero> pero no se cual driver decidir, me aconsejas
<xangua> cyberos: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/ .........
<TrueNhero> pero no se cual driver decidir, me aconsejas chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> TrueNhero, que arquitectura tienes
<chakal^-^> si es de 64 bits usa el ppa que di
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, 64bit
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, amd
<chakal^-^> pues usa el ppa
<chakal^-^> <chakal^-^> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu maverick main
<chakal^-^> usas maverick ?
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository nombredelppa mejor ;)
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^,  y para mi impresora
<chakal^-^> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/ppa
<chakal^-^> bueno no se como sería xD
<cyberos> xanguan para el flash player 2 beta no hay un paquete debian solo tar
<cyberos> ?
<chakal^-^> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<chakal^-^> así TrueNhero
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^,  que es eso? pa mi impresora?
<cyberos> chakal ok
<chakal^-^> cyberos, el de 64 bits esta en el ppa que dije
<cyberos> pero mi maquina es de 32 bits
<cyberos> no de 64
<chakal^-^> me parece que me he confundido
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> entre TrueNhero y tu cyberos sorry
<cyberos> no importa
<hjonthn> hola
<hjonthn> ando buscando a Julian Assange
<julian> ese no soy yo... lo siento..
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, y a partir de un driver de impresora de macOS no se puede?
<hjonthn> me confundi de sala, creo que era en #wikileaks
<cyberos> Download plug-in for 32-bit Linux, Download plug-in debug for 32-bit Linux los dos solo estan en tar y no en debian pero cual de los dos debo instalar el debug o sin debug?
<chakal^-^> TrueNhero, lo dudo
<chakal^-^> TrueNhero, mas que nada por que una versión de libc compilada para mac os (unix) no funcionara en linux
<TrueNhero> 3500-4500_Series_Web_Installer
<socrates__> Alguien me puede ayudar? He instalado por el centro de software de ubuntu el "diario de actividades" y aunque me instala correctamente cuando hago click sobre la aplicación no pasa nada. No se abre el programa. Uso ubuntu 10.04.
<cyberos> sobre flash player beta 10.2, entre estos dos archivos  Download plug-in for 32-bit Linux y Download plug-in debug for 32-bit Linux , los dos solo estan en tar y no en debian ¿pero cual de los dos debo instalar el debug o sin debug?
<socrates__> he probado a instalar desde consola y tengo el mismo problema...
<chakal^-^> socrates__, ejecuta el programita en un terminal para ver los mensajes
<chakal^-^> si le das desde nautilus no veras los errores ...
<yarol> socrates__ ejecutalo por la consola
<socrates__> ok
<chakal^-^> socrates__, ejecuta por una terminal
<chakal^-^> xD
<socrates__> Ya lo he ejecutado por consola, aquí está el error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538848/
<chakal^-^> socrates__, sudo update-python-modules
<m4v> socrates__: parece un bug del programa..
<chakal^-^> parece que te falta alguna librería de python
<chakal^-^> mmm
<socrates__> m4v, me estraña que sea un bug porque no he encontrado nada en internet que haga referencia a ello.
<chakal^-^> a mi me funciona socrates__ ...
<socrates__> Chakal, he hecho sudo update-python-modules, pero no pasa nada...
<chakal^-^> lo acabo d eprobar
<socrates__> si, por algún motivo debo ser el único. He buscado por foros y nadie comenta tener mi problema. Soy novato, sabéis a qué podría ser?
<m4v> socrates__: encontré algo perame..
<chakal^-^> socrates__, que usas maverick ?
<socrates__> no, lucid
<m4v> socrates__: prueba con "zeitgeist-daemon --replace"
<chakal^-^> socrates__, borralo entero, purgalo y tal y instalalo de nuevo, borra el perfil también
<m4v> chakal^-^: bancá
<chakal^-^> bancá ?
<m4v> osea que esperes. perdón, creo que es un argentinismo :P
<chakal^-^> jeje
<m4v> socrates__: prueba con lo que te dije, lo ví en un bug report
<socrates__> estoy probando con el --replace, un momento...
<chakal^-^> ya decía yo
<chakal^-^> yo eso lo ejecutaría en la X (alt+F2)
<socrates__> porqué?
<chakal^-^> mas que nada por que al cerrar la shell se pierde, o si e sen shell: nohup "zeitgeist-daemon --replace &
<cousteau> cyberos: mejor el que no es debug, creo que no te hace falta debug para nada
<chakal^-^> socrates__, al cerrar el padre (shell) se cierra el hijo puta (zeitgeist-daemon) :)
<cousteau> y tampoco te hace falta que sea debian, es sólo un archivo, luego lo copias en /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<socrates__> oye, la terminal sigue pensando... no es muy normal que tarde tanto no?
<chakal^-^> con nohup no
<chakal^-^> socrates__, ya te dije
<m4v> chakal^-^: no si necesito recordarte las pautas del canal sobre el vocabulario...
<chakal^-^> m4v, es una broma tipica de los linuxeros hablando de los hijo padre, hijo en este contesto no pasa nada ... je
<m4v> chakal^-^: y no estoy seguro si cerrando la terminal se cierra el zeitgeist, es un daemon.
<socrates__> a ver, voy a cerrar la terminal y lo ejecuto ese comando en X no?
<TTNK> que hace zeitgeist?
<m4v> socrates__: fijate si anda primero
<cyberos> xaguan ,el problema ahora es que no se como instalar el archivo : /home/cyberos/Descargas/libflashplayer.so
<socrates__> si anda el qué? la terminal? te refieres a si tiene alguna actividad en el monitor de sistema?
<m4v> socrates__: cual era el programa que querías ejecutar originalmente?
<chakal^-^> cyberos, tendrás que usar update-alternate --set
<socrates__> Activity Journal
<chakal^-^> ya que tendrás otro ... miralo si haces un update-alternatives --config mozilla-flashplugin
<m4v> socrates__: bueno, funciona ahora?
<chakal^-^> cyberos, o sobreescribe el existente libflashplayer.so
<socrates__> m4v, leches! sí que funciona... cómo es posible...
<chakal^-^> cyberos, puedes buscarlo con locate la ubicación
<m4v> socrates__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-activity-journal/+bug/638217
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 638217 in gnome-activity-journal "Zeitgeist doesn't restart after upgrade (Unknown method name: GetHistogramData)" [Low,Triaged]
<cyberos> update-alternate --set
<cyberos> update-alternate: orden no encontrada
<chakal^-^> update-alternatives perdón
<chakal^-^> yo lo tengo en /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<chakal^-^> tu no se
<chakal^-^> Sólo hay una alternativa en el vínculo de grupo mozilla-flashplugin: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<chakal^-^> pues prueba a sobreescribirle con ese nuevo
<chakal^-^> en /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so le tengo también
<socrates__> muchas gracias chicos. Sois unos cracks.
<m4v> socrates__: de nada.
<pipo65> buenas a todos
<chakal^-^> hola pipo65
<pipo65> hola chakal^-^
<pipo65> como anda usted
<chakal^-^> estoy sentado ahora no ando :)
<pipo65> es dificil andar con el teclado en la mano
<chakal^-^> xD
<pipo65> salvo con esos telefonitos nuevos
<pipo65> q tienen androi
<chakal^-^> o iphone
<Jakeukalane> hola, buenas. como se pueden cambiar los "aceleradores" de un programa de KDE? por ejemplo koloupaint
<pipo65> y te dejan ver tv tambien
<Jakeukalane> ?
<chakal^-^> "aceleradores" ?
<pipo65> ??
<Jakeukalane> los comandos que gestionan
<Jakeukalane> los atajos de teclado
<Jakeukalane> no se si se llaman así
<chakal^-^> te refieres a la prioridad ?
<Jakeukalane> atajos de teclado
<chakal^-^> ahh
<chakal^-^> joe aceleradores jeje
<Jakeukalane> se llama así??
<chakal^-^> lo tiene sen cada ventana en los submenuis de arriba creo recordar
<chakal^-^> atajos Jakeukalane ... atajos de teclado
<Jakeukalane> ok
<chakal^-^> o hotkeys (teclas calientes)
<chakal^-^> aceleradores ....
<cyberos> chacal , ya lo tengo localizado procedo a remplazarlo por el flash beta 2
<chakal^-^> ok
<pipo65> alguien sabe como instalo mozilla firefox 4 en linux
<pipo65> tengo el 3.6
<chakal^-^> pipo65, como no uses el ppa ...
<pipo65> pero digo no esta en los repositorios
<pipo65> alex
<chakal^-^> ppa firefox: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:silverwave/one-daily-a-month-3
<chakal^-^> haye sta
<cyberos> chakal no me de ja remplazarlo hay que abrir el directorio en root?
<chakal^-^> bueno para maverick es  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:silverwave/one-daily-a-month-4
<chakal^-^> cyberos, no seas bestia, usa sudo
<chakal^-^> ese directorio es de root, sudo mv ... ...
<pipo65> chakal^-^:  tengo q desinstalar el 3 antes de poner el 4
<Jakeukalane> jajaja, sabía que era algo parecido. en inglés lo llaman "accels"→ hotkeys
<chakal^-^> pipo65, no se, haz backup y borralo por se acaso
<pipo65> huuu
<pipo65> y de donde lebanto los favoritos
<chakal^-^> ~/.mozilla
<pipo65> si le quito los favoritos a mi señora se me arma
<chakal^-^> o exportalos antes
<chakal^-^> find ~/.mozilla -name bookmarks.html -exec cp {} ~ \;
<chakal^-^> asi d efácil
<chakal^-^> :)
<chilicuil> tambien hay varios gestores, como xmarks (que haria sin el u.u)
<cyberos> chakal sudo y que mas para poder remplazar el archivo flash por el beta
<chakal^-^> cyberos, no s etu ubicación, buscalo te dije
<Jakeukalane> vaya. Kolourpaint no tiene nada instalado en los directorios del usuario. no se pueden editar sus "accels" (que yo spea de momento).
<chakal^-^> yo lo tengo como te dije en /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so y /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<chakal^-^> en mi caso sería: sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<julian> Alguien me diria cual es la forma facil de que un dvd live trabaje en mi usb... segui un manual y no arranca el pc con ella es decir no bootea.
<chakal^-^> sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<chakal^-^> julian, usa el usb creator de ubuntu que lo tiene sen el menu administrar
<chakal^-^> "Creador de discos de arranque"
<chakal^-^> antes debes formatear la memoria en usb por que si no el syslinux no funcionaría en otro FS
<chakal^-^> la memoria en FAT32
<julian> chakal^-^, esta formatiado con vfat... es por eso que no me funciona?
<chakal^-^> vfat = fat
<chakal^-^> si no has pasado ninguna opcion estara en fat32
<julian> en cual debo formatearla?
<julian> chakal^-^, perdon mi poco entendimiento...
<chakal^-^> o sea el mkfs.vfat -F 12|16|32 dev
<pipo65> chakal^-^:
<pipo65> Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/silverwave/one-daily-a-month-3/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<chakal^-^> si no usaste el -F estara en fat32
<chakal^-^> pipo65, que tienes lucid ?
<cyberos> chakal el flash player antiguo lo tengo  en file:///usr/lib/flashplugin-installer , tu ultima instruccion no me ha funcionado cual es el comando exacto a usar?
<pipo65> si
<chakal^-^> prueba sudo add-apt-repository ppa:silverwave/one-daily-a-month-1
<Killman> hola
<cyberos> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<julian> mkfs.vfat, Esto es un paquete como tal del sistema?
<Killman> existe alguna aplicación que permita conectarse a una base de datos mysql en forma remota?
<moan> Killman: ssh
<chakal^-^> mysql-admin
<cyberos> chakal,en ese repositorio se incluye el flash player para 32 bits y no solo para el de 64 bits?
<chakal^-^> Descripción: Herramienta gráfica para una administración sencilla de MySQL
<Killman> moan: no tengo accesso ssh
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-02
<Killman> chakal^-^: es de consola mysql-admin ?
<Killman> a ver
<Killman> voy
<julian> chakal^-^, .......   /dev/sdd1   *           1         978     7847904    b  W95 FAT32       esto me muestra mi fdisk
<chakal^-^> Descripción: Herramienta gráfica para una administración sencilla de MySQL
<chakal^-^> lee xD
<chakal^-^> gráfica no es consola
<cousteau> a lo mejor es interfaz en ncurses
<Killman> chakal^-^: ok gracias voy a ver
<chakal^-^> julian, mkfs = make file system => hacer sistema de ficheros, sirve para formatear dispositivos a un formato dado (mkfs.vfat, mkfs.ext4, mkfs.....)
<chakal^-^> pero por consola, hay metodos graficos, si tienes lucid o maverick tendrás palimpsest que esta en el menu administración "utilidades de disco"
<chakal^-^> hay puedes editar, formatear y comprobar tus discos duros
<julian> mkfs.vfat -F 12|16|32 dev/aca seguido iria mi usb
<chakal^-^> no, es una explicación, olvida eso
<julian> mkfs.vfat -F 12|16|32 dev/sdd1
<chakal^-^> dije que si lo has formateado con mkfs.vfat y no has especificado el tamaño estara en 32
<julian> por que?
<julian> ahhh entiendo.
<julian> bueno mejor dicho...
<chakal^-^> por que es por defecto, mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/algo => mkfs.vfat /dev/algop
<julian> chakal^-^, entonces como hago? la formateo como o que? para poder meter lo de la usb live..
<chakal^-^> ya te lo he dicho
<julian> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdd1 contains a mounted file system.
<chakal^-^> usa palimpsest sera mas fácil
<Guest94808> hola
<chakal^-^> si va sa formatear el dispositivo debe estar desmontado
<Rioting_Pacifist> julian: quieres borar /dev/sdd1
<mama21mama> Killman, puedes usar phpmyadmin
<julian> chakal^-^, me gusta la dificil pa aprender. xD
<Guest94808> alguien me puede ayudar a actualizar mi version de kubuntu
<chakal^-^> desde palimpsest desmontas y formateas, montas y usas el creador de usb de ubuntu como te dije
<julian> el llamado con la funcion -F... me sale... Bad FAT type : /dev/sdd1
<chakal^-^> julian, pues: sudo umount /dev/sdd1; sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdd1
<julian> y con -f... Bad number of FATs : /dev/sdd1
<mama21mama> esta tambien gnome-format
<chakal^-^> sacas el pen, lo metes (para que se monte) y usas el usb creator de ubuntu, das la ruta de la iso y te lo hace en el pendrive
<mama21mama> o gparted
<chakal^-^> por aplicaciones mama21mama ...
<Killman> mama21mama: es que no tengo phpMyAdmin lo bloquie para nadie intente usarlo
<chakal^-^> y si reinicias en windows tienes en el administrador de discos también :P
<julian> chakal^-^, mmm con razon que no me formateaba si estaba montada. xD
<mama21mama> Killman, puedes ponerlo en otra ubicacion
<julian> chakal^-^, ya quedo listica... se supone que ya deberia dejar funcionar para bootearla.. usb live?
<Guest94808> #ubuntu-es
<julian> algun manual pa ver y leer?
<mama21mama> http://localhost/topsecret/phpmyadmin ;)
<chakal^-^> julian, en el escritorio das al F1 y hay lees todo lo que quieras off-line
<mama21mama> Killman, estas hospedando a WikiLeaks o que onda xD ?
<chakal^-^> en internet hay miles de documentos, por ejemplo: doc.ubuntu.com o guia-ubuntu.org
<Killman> mama21mama: sí, ya lo tengo en 127.0.0.1/basededatos pero solo se puede acceder desde el propio servidor
<Killman> mama21mama: no
<Killman> xD
<julian> chakal^-^, xD xD... bueno ahora si... sin bromear... Algun manual sobre usb live, que alguien conozca? pa no seguir pegado de los de internet.. que no me funcionan..
<chakal^-^> julian, no bromeaba respondo a tu pregunta "<julian> algun manual pa ver y leer?"
<Guest94808> hola
<chakal^-^> julian, no necesitas manuales por que es tan simple que da vergüenza, solo tienes que hacer uso del creador de usb de ubuntu
<Guest94808> me pueden ayudar a actualizar kubuntu
<julian> chakal^-^, gracias por ser tan explicito... es verdad, tal vez pregunte mal. gracias en todo caso.... seguir leyendo en google es una opcion.. xD
<Guest94808> soy novatooooooooooo
<chakal^-^> te pide la iso se la das ..., marcas el pendrive y aplicar ... no tiene mas
<julian> chakal^-^, creador de usb? donde es eso? xD,,,, mmmm
<chakal^-^> en el menu administrar
<Killman> por defecto en qué lugar se guardan las bases de datos creadas con phpMyAdmin ?
<chakal^-^> "creador de discos de arranque", antes te lo dije
<chakal^-^> si dudas das al F1 cuando abreas la aplicacion, tienes ayuda off-line de la ventana que tengas activa por si no lo sabías
<chakal^-^> Creador de discos de inicio USB: Esta sección proporciona instrucciones para usar el Creador de discos USB de inicio.
<chakal^-^> [,,,]
<chakal^-^> hay lo explica todo
<chakal^-^> lo curioso que lo tenias delante desde que instalastes el ubuntu y no lo vistes julian ;)
<julian> chakal^-^, como se llama por consola?
<chakal^-^> usb-creator-gtk
<pipo65> que pocas diferencias hay entre el firefox 3 y el 4
<Jakeukalane> hola, estáis hablando de bases de datos. hay algún programa que sirva para VER bases de datos ndbm?? he buscado el gdbm, lo he compilado y supuestamente lo he instalado pero no hay binarios para ejcutar en ningún sitio.....
<pipo65> si miras las versiones q vienen para windows a las q vienen para linux
<Jakeukalane> pipo65, hay bastantes. velocidad, apariencia, memoria
<Jakeukalane> ahhh
<brujo_^^> buenas noches
<brujo_^^> hombree chakal^-^ q tal tio?
<Jakeukalane> eso ya no sé
<brujo_^^> que haces por aqui?
<chakal^-^> hola
<brujo_^^> no sabia que entraras por aqui
<chakal^-^> pasaba por aquí y dije "¿ por que no entro aquí ?"
<pipo65> en windows encunetro diferencias de apariencia entre uno y el otro
<Jakeukalane> has probado la última?
<pipo65> pero en linux abrir uno u otro es casi lo mismo
<Jakeukalane> ya se ha integrado el menú en doble panel
<pipo65> tengo los 2 instalados
<brujo_^^> hey te pregunto una cosilla estoy aqui en mi casa intentando entrar en la red de mi padre por wifi baiscamente por intentarlo estoy con un manual y parece que es importante conectarme falsamente a la red de mi padre el ataque 1
<chakal^-^> de tu padre ...
<brujo_^^> con el portatil para aprender
<brujo_^^> claro
<brujo_^^> tengo 2 redes en mi casa
<chakal^-^> por que no le pides el passwoird ? xD
<brujo_^^> con la que estoy ahora hablando por aqui
<pipo65> y los plugins que hay para el 3 no esta para el 4
<brujo_^^> porque puedo yo subir y mirar la clave
<brujo_^^> pero quiero sacarla usando wifislax 3.1 que es lo que estoy usando
<brujo_^^> y mi portatil
<brujo_^^> `por aprender vamos
<chakal^-^> brujo_^^, no me lo creo, quieres crakear el wifi de un vecinito bueno que paga sus impuestos
<Jakeukalane> pipo65, ya, eso sí. pero eso tampoco en windows.... los complementos funcionan de manera muy diferente y están en progreso de migración
<brujo_^^> a mi me da igual lo que te creas o no
<brujo_^^> chakal^-^ como comprenderas
<chakal^-^> ein
<brujo_^^> y si supeiras donde vivo no dirias eso claro xD
<chakal^-^> ahora si que no te ayudo
<brujo_^^> en mi casa solo veo mi red y la de mi padre
<brujo_^^> xD
<brujo_^^> bueno tengo aqui un manual solo te preguntaba por si te apetecia ayudarme pero si no te apetece pues nada
<brujo_^^> dejalo
<chakal^-^> si tienes el manual delante para que preguntas ? xD
<brujo_^^> pues porque n ome sale el ataque 1
<brujo_^^> joer
<julian> brujo_^^, el canal no es pa eso....
<m4v> crackear wifi no es topic del canal.
<brujo_^^> que es el de autentificarme a la red falsamente
<chakal^-^> pues vaya manual xD
<brujo_^^> cada 10 segundos o cada 20 segundos mandar una peticion y que no falle
<julian> brujo_^^, pero por si ten interesa baja wifiway... trae aplicaciones muy graficas para lo que quieres. (wepbuster  o algo asi creo que se llama.)
<chakal^-^> brujo_^^, man crack_wep
<brujo_^^> me he bajado backtrack 4 de su web hoy y la veo dificil pero bueno
<julian> brujo_^^, http://securitytube.net   aca puedes aprender mas... sobre backtrack.  y todo lo que quieras.
<chakal^-^> backtrack esta basada en ubuntu no ?
<brujo_^^> ah pues le echare un vistazo a ver
<brujo_^^> que va
<julian> chakal^-^, Debian_ ....
<brujo_^^> no
<brujo_^^> tampoco
<brujo_^^> slackware
<julian> chakal^-^, anteriormente ubuntu.. pero la version final 4.. ya anda en debian...
<brujo_^^> como wifislax
<cyberos> chacal ya esta he abierto nautilus como root y asi he podido remplazar flash player por el flash player beta
<chakal^-^> Se deriva de la unión de dos grandes distribuciones orientadas a la seguridad, el Auditor + WHAX. WHAX es la evolución del Whoppix (WhiteHat Knoppix), el cual pasó a basarse en la distribución Linux SLAX en lugar de Knoppix. La última versión de esta distribución cambió el sistema base, antes basado en Slax y ahora en Ubuntu.1
<julian> brujo_^^, si lees bien.. veras que ya es debian... las anteriores si eran wifislax
<chakal^-^> diria que no julian
<brujo_^^> en la web oficial vendra imagino
<chakal^-^> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackTrack
<m4v> brujo_^^, julian, chakal^-^: les voy a pedir que terminan con el tema, *ahora*. No es topic del canal.
<julian> (It's now based on Debian). June 19, 2009, BackTrack 4  pre-final release. ... May 8, 2010, BackTrack 4 R1 release. November 22, 2010, BackTrack 4 R2 release ...
<chakal^-^> estamos en el 2010 julian
<julian> m4v, sip sip.. es cierto ademas con eso que postie... queda cerrado el tema.
<brujo_^^> bueno pues entoces si quereis nos vamos a otro canal y hablamos del tema por mi no hay problema
<julian> Backtrack 4 R2 "Nemesis", mejor que nunca. Basadas en Debian...  (fuente nov 23 del 2010)... no digo mas por que m4v  se enoja..
<cyberos> chacal ahora segun mozilla ya lo tengo por fin actualizado, Shockwave Flash 10.2 d151
<julian> brujo_^^, existe el canal offtopic
<chakal^-^> ok
<m4v> julian: crackear wifi no es topic en ningún canal de ubuntu.
<brujo_^^> m4v pues yo precisamente tengo interes en ponerme las herramientas en la ubuntu 10.10 que tengo jeje
<brujo_^^> pero bueno gracias de todas formas chaooo
<chakal^-^> julian, http://www.backtrack-linux.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#Why_did_you_choose_Ubuntu_as_a_base_for_BackTrack_4_.3F
<julian> m4v, Pero acaso yo puse el tema.. por el contrario le dije que fuese a una X web... y que pa eso esta el offtopic... CITA el log y lo veras...
<cyberos> chakal y ahora a comprobar su rendimiento en ubuntu si es cierto lo que prometen
<cyberos> chacal voy a reiniciar porque no noto as i de pronto cambio alguno en la carga de los procesadores con el flash beta
<julian> chakal^-^, hijo... tienes la razon.. a medias.. esta en ubuntu... pero bueno finalmente la discucion era si wifislax o .... xD una verdad a medias.. puesto que debian y ubuntu son hermanitos de sangre.
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> yo e slo que veo/leo, ahora esta basado en ubuntu la final
<julian> Cual seria la diferencia de reiniciar el equipo y hacer algun tipo de flasheo a la ram para cuando esta un poco frezado el pc?
<chakal^-^> flasheo a la ram ?
<chakal^-^> usar el memtest ?
<chakal^-^> no te va a suponer ningún cambio es una utilidad para comprobar errores en la memoria
<julian> chakal^-^, estoy usando el UNetbootin... Realmente facil... voy a probar haber que tal. me queda la usb live... una pregunta..
<julian> alguien decia que no sabia cuanto podria durar mi usb.. el tiempo de vida digamos de un mini-disco usb... tipo portatil... podria que tan superior? o esto seria normal como cualquier disco?
<chakal^-^> por que usas UNetbootin si tienes el usb-creator-gtk en ubuntu ?
<chakal^-^> que mania teneis con complicaros la vida ;)
<chakal^-^> las memorias tienen una fecha de caducidad como cualquier dispositivo magnetico
<julian> chakal^-^, por que como te dije.. ubuntu y debian son hermanitos... y como hermanitos... pues uso ubuntu pa los user de la ofis.. y yo uso debian.
<julian> chakal^-^, como como como ? caducidad?
<chakal^-^> mas las memorias, son muy delicadas, igual tienen 1000 usos digamos (depende de la calidad de sus componentes)
<julian> chakal^-^, wow.. eso no lo sabia? ahora es que se me va a vinagrar mi disco!!! como mis vegetales. xD
<julian> 1000? apenas? no creo..
<chakal^-^> nada es ~
<chakal^-^> es por decir algo
<julian> bueno entonces seria mejor tenerlas en mi mini disco.. usb.. y hacer una particion pa linux y otra pa ntfs.. o algo.....
<chakal^-^> $ sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep "mount count"
<chakal^-^> Maximum mount count:      37
<chakal^-^> :( me quedan 963 montajes
<chakal^-^> jeje, es broma pero no creas que me paso mucho d elos 1000
<dzup2> ami lo que me cae gordo es el fcsk cada 16 reboots :(
<dzup2> tarda sus 5 minutos haciendo eso
<dzup2> no creo que sea supernecesario forzar el testeo cada 16 boots
<chakal^-^> julian, en windows duran menos por que tienen mantiene sincronizado la memoria, digamos que tiene un buffer y es mas rapido pero duran menos ya que se esta continuamente leyendo/escribiendo cada x segundos (por eso parpadea)
<dzup2> especialmente a un usuario tipo desktop como yo
<chilicuil> alguien sabe como modificar los isos de ubuntu para cambiar algo antes de quemarlo?
<chakal^-^> en linux por defecto no usa ese buffer a no ser que se lo especifiques en las opciones del montaje ... autosync=tal
<dzup2> chilicuil: yo lo hago con isomaster
<chakal^-^> por eso dicen que en windows va muy rapido al usar memorias y copiar arhivos
<chilicuil> dzup2: umm interesante, gracias por el dato, voy a checarlo =)
<chakal^-^> chilicuil, puedes montar la iso en consola o usar una herramienta como la que te dice dzup2
<chakal^-^> en consola la iso s emontaria: sudo mount -t iso9660 imagen.iso /destino -o loop
<chakal^-^> luego tienes que trasladar el contenido de /destino por que es de solo elctura (ro) a otra parte, modificar el contenido y crear la iso de nuevo con mkisofs
<dzup2> por eso digo que con isomaster :p
<Jakeukalane> buenas. al hacer una busqueda con locate puedo filtrar lo resultados para que me muestre el tipo de ficheros? aplicando la lógica sería así    file | locate | expresionabuscar, pero no me funciona
<chakal^-^> chilicuil, si vas a cambiar algo de una iso de ubuntu necesitas squashfs
<chilicuil> jeje, si mejor con isomaster
<Jakeukalane> perdón sobra una tubería
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: si, sera algo de ubuntu, entonces no basta con isomaster?
<Jakeukalane> file | locate expresionabuscar
<chakal^-^> esta en la carpeta casper/squashfs.filesystem, s emonta asi: sudo mount -t squashfs casper/squashfs.filesystem /destino -o loop
<chakal^-^> no
<Jakeukalane> eeehhh
<chakal^-^> con isomaster no te vale
<Jakeukalane> no hace falta nada de eso
<Jakeukalane> chilicuil, utiliza el montador de archivos
<chakal^-^> luego tienes heramienats como uck
<chilicuil> @_@
<chakal^-^> uck = ubuntu costumize kit
<chakal^-^> eso es para crear tu live cd a partir de la iso de ubuntu
<chakal^-^> hay ams herramientas como uck pero bueno, te valdrá: sudo aptitude install uck
<dzup2> pero si bootea, yo he puesto archivos de text extras y booteo, o no? osea con isomaster solo
<Ubumig> Jake puedes especificar el tipo de archivo usando *.tipo
<Jakeukalane> http://gnubuntu.wordpress.com/2009/05/02/ubuntu-montador-de-archivos-en-jaunty-jackalope-904/
<chilicuil> ahh, umm, pero esa no esta en los repos, o si?
<chakal^-^> dzup2, pero no puedes montar la imagen squashfs con isomaster
<chakal^-^> dzup2, que es lo que quiere hacer Jakeukalane supongo ....
<chakal^-^> perdón, digo chilicuil xD
<chakal^-^> chilicuil, esta si
<dzup2> orale buen dato chakal^-^ voiy a leer ese rollo
<chakal^-^> p   uck                                      - Herramienta para personalizar Live CDs oficiales de
<chakal^-^> :)
<chilicuil> lol, ok chakal^-^ tienes razon
<chakal^-^> ubuntu usas imagenes squashfs comod ebian
<chilicuil> voy a probarlo en mi casa
<chakal^-^> *como debian
<chakal^-^> vamos, para los live-cd
<chilicuil> umm, pero no es live
<chakal^-^> yo como soy mas chulo lo hice en consola, pero vamos, teniendo herramientas como uck no os lieis
<chakal^-^> chakal^-^, pues no puedes, debe ser desktop
<Jakeukalane> Ubumig, no me vale con eso porque lo que estoy haciendo es buscar .db . y dan diferente tipo de archivo......
<chilicuil> quiero modificar la version 'minimal', crees que en ese caso requiera modificar la imagen squash (o lo que sea que requiera montar, extra)?
<chakal^-^> mmm aunque me ahces dudar ... chilicuil creo que si tambien la alternate te vale
<Ubumig> Pero usas el *
<chakal^-^> es ams recuerdo que en el uck te lo dice que versión quieres
<chilicuil> ahh, genial, entonces mejor voy a lo seguro y pruebo con uck
<Jakeukalane> lo que uso es locate .db pero estaría bien también refiltrarlo para ver el tipo de archivo.... no sé si es posible...
<chilicuil> estupido minimal porque le meten tan pocos modulos, grrrr, gracias por la ayuda chicos, han sacado mi trasero del fuego
<Ubumig> Coloca locate *.db
<chakal^-^> mmm chilicuil me da que no te vale xD si noi es desktop no vale
<Jakeukalane> no varía demasiado, simplemente elimina los que despues del .db siguen teniendo letras.... :-(
<chakal^-^> lo acabo de mirar, solo es para las versiones desktop
<chilicuil> nooooooooooooo!
<chilicuil> entonces basta con el isomaster?
<chakal^-^> tienes la imagen iso montada ? dime si tiene carpeta casper
<chilicuil> nop, pero ahorita la monto
<dzup2> y esa squastfs que trae o porque debe incluirse en ubuntu cha?
<chakal^-^> chilicuil, el isomaster te abre la imagen pero no la imagen quye estara comprimida en otro formato como squashfs
<chakal^-^> es un tipo de imagen compazta dzup2 que usan los live-cd basados en debian
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: nop, no esta esa carpeta, http://pastebin.com/xkjRPfqw
<chakal^-^> lo veras en la carpeta casper/squashfs.filesystem
<chakal^-^> en tui caso chilicuil tienes que crear el arbol de linux que esta en initrd.gz y hacer chroot para modificar cosas
<chakal^-^> creo recordar mmmm
<chakal^-^> tienes que tener la misma arquitectura para enjaular
<chakal^-^> o sea el sistema debe tener 64 bits y la iso o 32 bits y la iso
<chilicuil> si, es la misma
<chakal^-^> cuanto ocupa el archivo initrd.gz ?
<chakal^-^> 60MB ?
<chilicuil> a ver, lo unico que quiero hacer es agregar un modulo del kernel, crees que necesite hacer todo eso? o simplemente copiar el *.ko en el directorio?
<chakal^-^> con eso no te vale
<chakal^-^> hay que modificar un archivo
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: 8.2Minitrd.gz
<chakal^-^> creo que incluirlo en /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules.de
<chakal^-^> */lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules.dep perdón
<chakal^-^> aun así no creo que te furule y mas si ese modulo se compilo en otro kernel chilicuil
<Jakeukalane> jojojojo Lo conseguí. Lo pongo por si alguien le interesa. Para hacer file de muchos archivos  simplemente se hace meten los archivos que quieras en un txt por ejemplo así: locate *.db > archivos.txt   y luego se hace file -f archivos.txt
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: es el mismo, creo, le clavaria el que viene en la version Desktop
<chakal^-^> lo suño sería enjaular y compilar ese modulo en ese kernel (exportando antes para que te detecte el kernel enjaulado no el anfitrion_)
<chakal^-^> total, es complicado chilicuil
<chilicuil> @_@
<chakal^-^> prueba si esta compilado en el mismo kernel a meterlo
<TTNK> Jakeukalane: eso es como hacer un rar con los archivos? pero sin estar compresos? y luego como los sacas de ese archivo?
<chakal^-^> tienes que dar la ruta en /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules.dep primero y luego crear esa misma estructura ...
<Jakeukalane> no, simplemente mandas la salida de terminal a un archivo de texto. ese archivo tiene dentro lo que de otra manera se muestra en pantalla
<Jakeukalane> pero con los >
<Jakeukalane> se pueden hacer maravillas
<Jakeukalane> como meter archivos comprimidos dentro de imágenes
<TTNK> Jakeukalane: ah ok entonces expresalo bien, lo unico que haces es un listado de los archivos es todo
<Jakeukalane> sí
<chakal^-^> yo metería en el archivo /etc/rc.local el comando depmod
<chakal^-^> eso regenera las dependencias en el arbol de modulos en el kernel
<chakal^-^> si chilicuil ?
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: ummm, me parece logico, pero me causa extrañesa que no esten esos directorios en la carpeta montada...
<chakal^-^> que directorios
<TTNK> Jakeukalane: y cuando lo haces con >> en lugar de poner la salida completa y eliminar lo que ya esta, hace que se pegue al final de lo que existe ya en ese archivo
<chakal^-^> que tienes en /lib/modules ?
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: es que no hay /lib O_O
<chakal^-^> debe salir algo a no ser que esa imagen use un kernel estatico sin modulos compilados en el kernel
<chakal^-^> jejeje
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: hay muchos archivos *.txt, linux, menu.cfg, initrd.gz y poco mas que eso
<chakal^-^> descomprimistes el initrd.gz ?
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: nop
<chakal^-^> y como lo miras ?
<Jakeukalane> TTNK: ah gracias, no me acordaba de eso... lo supe en su día pero ya se me había olvidado. lo pondré en mi chuleta de comandos
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: si lo descomprimo me aparece un binario
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: no estoy seguro, pero creo que todo lo han clavado ahi...
<chakal^-^> chilicuil, tiene que salir la estructura de linux basica / /root /lib /usr /dev ....
<chakal^-^> si no mal vas
<chilicuil> chakal^-^: ahaha, pufff, entonces si, ya la regue, ummm, bueno se ha terminado la jornada, voy a buscar mas al rato, ahhh, perdon por quitar el tiempo, si se de algo te lanzo un ping chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> y yo te lanzo un pong y jugamos al ping pong xD
<chakal^-^> tiempo de ver una pelicula, si necesitais algo tocar la campana que esta en la entrada del canal
<EGCdigital> ...
<chakal^-^> por cierto dzup2 http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/SquashFS
<chanfle> hola hola
<chanfle> buenas tardes
<chanfle> bueno por mas que he buscado no he hecho que funcione mi ipod touch en ubuntu 10.10 en rhytmbox
<chanfle> alguien que me ayude
<hashashin> Jakeukalane,  para no tener que crear ninguna lista esto igual te valdria: for FILE in `locate *.db`; do file $FILE;done
<chanfle> ayuda ayuda please
<Jakeukalane> sí, parece que funciona. gracias por la alternativa
<hashashin> na
<chanfle> una ayudadita please
<chanfle> xangua, como estas
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe q comando para saber como que usuario estoy en la consola
<julian> hola
<pipo65> hola julian
<pipo65> chakal^-^:
<hashashin> pipo65, whoami
<pipo65> igual q en el irssi
<pipo65> hashashin:
<Jeferx> Buenas noches comunidad.. He tenido un problema al intentar quemar varios CD's con Brasero, me da este error cuando le doy HACER VARIAS COPIAS... Que debo hacer? Gracias!
<pipo65> Jeferx: que error
<Jeferx> Disculpa, se me paso no pegar el error, aquí está: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538871/
<pipo65> Jeferx: lo q tratas de hacer no esta soportado por brasero
<pipo65> Jeferx: tratas de grabar cds o dvds
<Jeferx> pipo65: CDs
<pipo65> y la compilacion q usas es de cds o dvds
<Jeferx> Una aplicación de grabación de CD/DVD fácil de usar para GNOME
<pipo65> no si la aplicacion si
<pipo65> yo digo q tratas de grabar en los cds
<Jeferx> Estoy intentando quemar ubuntu 10.04
<pipo65> te bajastes el iso
<pipo65> de la 1004
<Jeferx> lo tengo en un disco man..
<Jeferx> estoy intentando duplicar ese disco!
<pipo65> y elegistes copiar el disco
<pipo65> o creas la copia de la iso en el disco duro y despues de ahi haces barias copias
<Jeferx> si pipo65, seleccione copiar el disco.. Pero cuando le doy a la opcion HACER VARIAS COPIAS me aparece el error que te mostre..
<pipo65> Jeferx: y la primer copia funciono
<Jeferx> pipo65, no he intentado con el primero.. queria hacerlo todo de una vez!
<pipo65> aguanta q me estoy instalndo brasero en esta makina a si te digo si lo soporta
<Jeferx> ok!
<pipo65> yo comunmente para hacer muchas copias los q hago es crear una iso imagen en el disco y desde esa imagen lo copio todas las veces
<pipo65> y hasta unciona rapido
<pipo65> y hasta funciona rapido
<pipo65> por q aunque no kieras tendras q kedarte al lado de la makina para cambiar los cds llenos por los cds virgens
<Jeferx> Si! Como hago una .iso a partir del CD que ya tengo?
<pipo65> pones el cd q ya tienes en la lectora
<pipo65> y pones copiar cd
<pipo65> en la parte de arriba pones tu lectora donde esta el cd y en la de abajo pones image file
<pipo65> eso ba a leer el cd y a crear una iso en el disco duro
<Jeferx> gracias pipo65, me pidió que instalara algo, ya estoy en eso!
<pipo65> y despueq instalaras
<pipo65> q instalas
<pipo65> ??
<Jeferx> Instale manualmente lo siguiente e inténtelo de nuevo:
<Jeferx> toc2cue (aplicación)
<Jeferx> cdrdao (aplicación).
<pipo65> Jeferx:
<pipo65> elije la opcion iso900
<Jeferx> donde selecciono la opcion?
<pipo65> de donde dice en donde se crea la iso
<pipo65> a la derecha
<Jeferx> en PROPIEDADES me aparece pero para seleccionar el direcotrio =S
<Jeferx> directorio*
<pipo65> hay un boton propiedades
<pipo65> exacto
<pipo65> abajo hay barios formatos
<pipo65> elije iso
<Jeferx> iso9660
<pipo65> esa
<pipo65> image
<Jeferx> creando... :)
<pipo65> y despues q la creas
<pipo65> abres de nuevo el brasero
<pipo65> pero esta ves elijes la q dice
<pipo65> burn image
<pipo65> buscas la imagen q creastes
<windem> buenas noches
<Jeferx> ok pipo65, gracias por la ayuda, muy valiosa!! ;)
<pipo65> y le pones el numero de copias
<pipo65> de nada
<windem> me podeis echar una mano para descargar una web completa ?
<pipo65> windem: y si no pesa mucho
<pipo65> :)
<pipo65> windem: como descargar
<windem> lo estoy intentando con el comando wget
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> windem: eso es para descargar un archivo no una web
<windem> pero no consigo los resultados deseados
<pipo65> windem: que navegador usas
<windem> firefox
<pipo65> el 3.6
<windem> si
<pipo65> en el menu archivo pones guardar
<windem> no me has entendido
<pipo65> y elijes guardar como pag completa
<windem> quiero bajar una web con todos sus enlaces
<pipo65> no existe algo q yo sepa
<windem> si
<Jeferx> windem: recuerdas que muchos sitios tienen enlaces externos...
<pipo65> ya q no todos los enlaces de una pag se pueden seguir
<windem> el wget
<windem> o su version grafica
<pipo65> el wget baja archivos
<windem> que no
<pipo65> por ejemplo
<pipo65> pones en consola
<pipo65> wget http://pipo65.netfirms.com/7.png
<pipo65> en ese caso te bajara el archivo 7.png
<pipo65> y si pones
<pipo65> wget http://pipo65.netfirms.com/index.html
<pipo65> te bajara el index.html
<pipo65> pero no sigue los enlaces q hay dentro de el archivo
<windem> pues si pones wget -r -l 5 -k -x http://pipo65.netfirs.com
<windem> te bajas toda la pagina y 5 level de ella
<pipo65> windem: no siempre
<Jeferx> windem: has intentado con HTTrack website copier?
<pipo65> mi servidor tiene restricciones
<pipo65> yo se las puse
<windem> tiene opciones para esas restricciones
<pipo65> solo root puede leer los directorios ocultos dentro de el server
<windem> mi problema es que bajar se baja pero no exactamente igual
<Jeferx> windem, http://www.httrack.com/
<pipo65> y para descargar de esos directorios usa permisos sobre php
<windem> gracias Jeferx
<windem> lei algo sobre eso
<Jeferx> De nada.
<windem> a mi lo que no me descarga bien es el fondo
<Jeferx> en lo personal, no creo que encuentres algo que te descargue ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO!
<pipo65> windem: si presisas shukear videos flv puedes usar el flashgot en firefox
<windem> me lo imagino
<windem> estoy intentando bajar los manuales de la pagina ubuntu
<windem> pero quiero que sean exactos ya me que gusta visialmente
<pipo65> windem: como en la wikipedia nunca son exactos solo es para los q logran entenderlos
<windem> ok
<pipo65> windem: tambien tienes el man
<windem> ya lo se
<pipo65> y si kieres algo mas comodo puedes usar el --help
 * mama21mama :. alguien usa ourmedia ? esta operable?
<windem> voy a hacer un par de pruebas con gwget y con httrack
<Jeferx> suerte :)
<pipo65> que buena diversion q se encontro
<pipo65> yo me tendria q poner a jugar al simon
<pipo65> Jeferx: conoces el simon
<Jeferx> pipo65: no brother, apenas tengo como 1 mes con soft. libre :$
<pipo65> Jeferx: el simon no tiene nada q ver con el soft libre
<pipo65> esta en una pag en flash
<pipo65> y de chico tambien lo jugabamos con unos amigos y primos
<Jeferx> Mmm disculpa la ignorancia.. No lo he jugado! Pasas el link?
<pipo65> es el q dice simon dice q se rasquen la nuca
<pipo65> y todos se rascan la nuca el q no lo hace tiene una prenda
<Jeferx> Ahhh!!
<Jeferx> Seh, si lo he jugado! xD Pero no en flash...
<pipo65> http://www.neave.com/games/
<EGCdigital> alguien sabe como instalar la ultima verson flash?
<pipo65> hay barios juegos entre uno de ellos esta el simon
<pipo65> EGCdigital: desde la pag de adobe
<pipo65> te bajas el .deb
<EGCdigital> hay deb?
<pipo65> si
<EGCdigital> de la ultima beta
<EGCdigital> eh?
<pipo65> y es la  ponen los de adobe para linux
<pipo65> en su propia pag no creo q te dejen una vieja
<pipo65> igual yo uso la 9 por q la 10.1 se tara el equipo
<tkw-one> tengo una pregunta no ubuntu, .... quiero saber si los sistemas operativos windows y linux que funcionan en pc y portatiles tambien funcionan en mini-portatiles o sea los de 10" o menos.... o es que para esas maquinitas hay sistemas especiales o versiones especiales????
<pipo65> tkw-one: yo uso lubuntu y en las opciones de inicio hay una q dice lubuntu-netbook
<moan> tkw-one: Hay versiones de Ubuntu diseñadas para ese tipo de dispositivos
<Jeferx> Creo (no estoy seguro) que para ellas están las versiones lite de ubuntu (no me creas)
<moan> tkw-one: pero puedes instalarle perfectamente distros normales
<TrueNhero> buenas
<pipo65> lo diferente q te da es un panel para q tengas iconos q se vean un poco mas grande y te sea comodo trabajar en una pantalla tan chica
<tkw-one> moan: exactamente es lo que queria saber.
<tkw-one> gracias
<pipo65> el caso mio es de lubuntu pero ubuntu tambien tiene una vercion netbook
<moan> tkw-one: por nada...
<tkw-one> pipo65: cuando me decis de version netbook ... el unico cambio es el gestor de escritorio.. como gnome o kde o etc.
<pipo65> no tkw-one
<EGCdigital> no hay deb pipo
<pipo65> sigue siendo gnome pero le agregan algunas cosas
<pipo65> EGCdigital: como q no hay deb
<EGCdigital> la 10.2
<EGCdigital> no
<tkw-one> ya veo... gracias por la inforamacion.
<EGCdigital> no esta en el labs
<EGCdigital> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<pipo65> espera q te aberiguo el link
<TrueNhero> como hago para redireccionar las descargas de getdeb en chromium
<EGCdigital> gracias pipo65
<Jeferx> EGCdigital: ahi está el .deb para ubuntu 8.04+ --> http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<EGCdigital> no amigos yo busco el nuevo flash
<EGCdigital> la 10.2
<pipo65> EGCdigital: ese q te pasan es el nuevo
<pipo65> el q diga en el link q es para 8.04 no tiene nada q ver
<EGCdigital> dice Versión de Adobe Flash Player 10.1.102.65
<EGCdigital> Linux
<EGCdigital> la nueva es la 10.2 ahora es aceleramiento por hardware
<pipo65> yo he bajado la 10.1.102.65 para windows como la ultima
<Jeferx> yo no he escuchado de la 10.2 :S
<yarol> EGCdigital la 10.2 es beta l quieres usar asi '?
<yarol> yo te doy el link si quieres
<EGCdigital> http://www.genbeta.com/multimedia/adobe-lanza-la-version-beta-de-flash-102
<EGCdigital> claro
<EGCdigital> deb.
<yarol> no esta todavia en deb EGCdigital esta en source
<pipo65> yarol: pasa el link
<yarol> puede descomprimirla eh instalarla manualmente
<EGCdigital> oks oks esa era mi pregunta.
<EGCdigital> de todas maneras gracias, lo instalare manualmente.
 * yarol aqui esta para todos http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<EGCdigital> si lo puse lineas arriba jeje
<yarol> EGCdigital la usaras beta ?
<EGCdigital> si aqui tengo una maquinita de pruebas de esas viajas core2duo
<pipo65> hay mejoras entre la beta y la normal
<arp-> si ya es viejo eso...ja
<arp-> c2d anda lindo...
<pipo65> yo tengo un celeron 600 y eso es lo mas nuevo q tengo
<arp-> :(
 * arp- se conmueve
<EGCdigital> so sad.
 * arp- regala su pc a pin555
<pipo65> arp-: el atlhon se murio
<arp-> :(
<arp-> snif
<arp-> que le paso pobrecillo?
<pipo65> en el barrio cortaron la luz
<pipo65> y cuando volvio se ve q quedo prendida
<pipo65> pero como q se murio
<arp-> :8
<arp-> la fuente murio?
<arp-> esa linda fuente que tenia
<pipo65> no esa sigue funcionando
<arp-> esa que era?
<pipo65> creo q es el micro
<yarol> EGCdigital te aconsejo que solo uses aplicaciones y demas betas si vas a contribuir a su desarrollo
<arp-> pero digo esa que armaste
<pipo65> la de 550
<arp-> que micro era?
<pipo65> un athlon tunderbird 1200
<arp-> um
<arp-> esa se murio?
<pipo65> espero q no sea la gforce
<pipo65> la fx5200
<arp-> um
<arp-> osea que tenias 2 athlon
<arp-> ?
<pipo65> no 1
<arp-> ah
<pipo65> como 2??
<pipo65> antes de ayer
<arp-> esa que encontraste y que le metiste de mother y micro
<arp-> ?
<pipo65> cortaron la luz aca en el barrio
<arp-> si si
<CuriousX> buenas buenas buenas
<arp-> eso lo entendi
<arp-> hola CuriousX
<pipo65> el ventilador de la fuente prende
<CuriousX> =)
<arp-> um
<pipo65> el mother prende todas las luces menos el led q esta al dado de el micro ese se puso de color verde
<pipo65> el otro dia estaban todos de color rojo y andaba
<arp-> ah
<arp-> tirale un clear cmos
<Jeferx> pipo65: has una limpieza de RAM ;)
<pipo65> supongo q cada led marca una pocicion en el mother
<pipo65> no pero los otros leds prenden
<arp-> clear cmos...
<pipo65> ya le resetie la bios y nada
<arp-> ok
<arp-> hace la prueba de mother
<pipo65> como 14 veces le di buelta el jumper
<arp-> quita los bancos de MEM y hacela arrancar
<arp-> a ver si hace el pitido
<pipo65> eso es lo q tendria q hacer
<arp-> eso indica vida en el mother
<pipo65> conseguir un parlante pa el mother
<arp-> o si tiene una placa vga externa, sacasela
<arp-> a no tenes speaker
<pipo65> tiene la agp
<arp-> :S
<pipo65> la gforce 5200 fx
<arp-> no tenes ningun otro gabinete para sacarselo
<pipo65> no  los unico q tenia los rompi pa sacarle el iman
<arp-> jaaa
<arp-> re destructivo
<arp-> :P
<pipo65> nunca se me ocurrio q necesitaria un parlante
<pipo65> :(
<TrueNhero> como hago para redireccionar las descargas de getdeb en chromium
<arp-> si esos speacker chiquitos que vienen ahora
<arp-> para enchufar vise
<arp-> viste
<pipo65> es q con el laburo no tenido tiempo de ir acomprar
<TrueNhero> pipo65, compra unos nokia md 104
<arp-> okas
<arp-> jaaaa
<pipo65> y eso
<pipo65> nokia me suena a telefono
<arp-> se
<arp-> debe seru n telefono
<hhbuitrago> TrueNHero: No lo he probado pero mira este artículo http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/08/06/apturl-para-chrome/
<pipo65> arp-:
<pipo65> mira esto
<pipo65> http://pipo65.dynalias.net:1025/view/index.shtml
<arp-> ?
<arp-> a ver
<pipo65> por ahi pasara la presidenta
<pipo65> yo el viernes tengo q pasar por esa sona
<arp-> xD
<pipo65> y esta todo cercado por la cumbre
<hhbuitrago> no encuentro los 104, pero estos son los MD 4   http://www.nokia.es/productos/accesorios/catalogo/musica/soportesdemusica/md4
<pipo65> yo tengo unos auriculares de blackberry
<pipo65> capas q le andan al athlon para funcionar
<pipo65> no tengo blackberry pero tengo auriculares
<TrueNhero> hhbuitrago, parece que lo voy a probar
<pipo65> gente me voy a dormir
<pipo65> oss veo mañana
<arp-> adios pin555
<pipo65> y la tienes con pin555
<pipo65> tan dificil es escribir pipo65
<CuriousX> buenas noches pipo65 =)
<pipo65> ves arp-
<pipo65> CuriousX: si puede
<pipo65> jajajaj
<CuriousX> xD
<QuestionMark> buenas
<QuestionMark> pregunta noob: para identificar una base de datos mysql, ¿uso la ip de la maquina que la aloja?
<moan> QuestionMark: a que le llamas "identificar"?
<chakal^-^> QuestionMark, la identificación puede ser locaol o remota depende
<chakal^-^> en cualquier caso te tienes que identificar con una cuenta o la de root y debes tener permisos para acceder con ese host claro
<QuestionMark> moan tengo una mysql corriendo en un Ubuntu server y quiero conectarme a ella desde Openoffice.org base via ODBCm siempre me rechaza porque no encuentra la fuente de datos
<QuestionMark> estoy tratando de repetir el procedimiento y se colgó el Base, voy a killear
<chakal^-^> QuestionMark, peor de manera local o remota ?
<moan> QuestionMark: bien, entiendo, si creo que seria con la ip donde esta instalada la base...
<chakal^-^> corriendo "en un" ... si es remota debes tener añadido el host en la BD
<QuestionMark> técnicamente remota chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> si estas fuera de la maquina es remoto independientemente de si esats en lan o wan
<chakal^-^> ene se caso debes tener el host/ip añadido para permitir el acceso
<QuestionMark> una lan corta: el server correo en una maquina virtual XD
<QuestionMark> una lan corta: el server corre en una maquina virtual XD
<chakal^-^> pero ya no es localhost ...
<QuestionMark> no
<chakal^-^> a eso me refiero, en tu BD localhost tiene permisos
<QuestionMark> ingreso solo la ip
<chakal^-^> peor no 192.168.1.2 por ejemplo
<chakal^-^> me entiendes
<QuestionMark> se asignan privilegios a la maquina cliente que intenta acceder a la BD entonces ?
<chakal^-^> INSERT INTO user VALUES('192.168.1.2','usuario',PASSWORD('some_pass'),
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo ....
<chakal^-^> en este caso si quieres que entre 192.168.1.2
<chakal^-^> si ?
<chakal^-^> QuestionMark, por supuesto ...
<QuestionMark> entiendo, aunque confieso que me sorprende
<QuestionMark> ahora va a ser un lío ya que la maquina cliente tiene ip dinámica
<chakal^-^> no hac efalta que crees otra cuenta puedes cambiar los permisos, algo asi: INSERT INTO user SET Host='192.168.1.2',User='usuario', Reload_priv='Y', Process_priv='Y';
<chakal^-^> creo mmmm
<chakal^-^> QuestionMark, no hace falta, si estas en local usa el hostname
<chakal^-^> hostname
<chakal^-^> hp
<chakal^-^> c@hp:/$ ping hp
<chakal^-^> PING hp (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<chakal^-^> por mucho que cambie el pc "HP" el hostname apuntara a dicha ip
<QuestionMark> entiendo
<chakal^-^> bueno, como es virtual el otro pc no le vera :)
<QuestionMark> por que no ?
<chakal^-^> por que no esta centralizado, no usas un dns maestro local
<QuestionMark> ok
<chakal^-^> como sabe el otro pc que hp es 192.168.1.2 ?
<QuestionMark> a menos que modifique el archivo host cada vez que cambia la ip
<chakal^-^> a no se que se lo digás en /etc/host pero ya tienes que meter la IP, necesitarías un dns maestro para resolver los nombres
<chakal^-^> claro
<chakal^-^> pero estas en las mismas xD
<chakal^-^> el router si lo tienes seguro que lo sabrá
<QuestionMark> no puedo asignarle ip fija a la maquina fisica porque pierdo acceso a internet
<chakal^-^> no tienes router ?
<chakal^-^> podrías crear una ip "alias" mmm
<moan> QuestionMark: lo normal seria tener 2 ip, una para internet (la dinamica) y otra fija
<chakal^-^> y referirte a esa, el problema que puede pasar es que concuerde con el dhcp-range
<QuestionMark> crear una eth lógica moan  ?
<chakal^-^> debe sponerle una ip alias al dispositivo que no concuerde con el rango de ip's que asigna el DHCP
<moan> QuestionMark: ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.10.1
<QuestionMark> entiendo
<chakal^-^> QuestionMark, no, sudo ifconfig eth0:1 ip xD
<chakal^-^> exactamente
<chakal^-^> es un truco
<chakal^-^> pero cuidado con el rango del dhcp
<chakal^-^> no puede haber 23 ip's en la misma subred
<chakal^-^> *2 ip's
<chakal^-^> o eso o usar un dns maestro
<QuestionMark> en estricto rigor no uso eth0 ya que me conecto por la wlan
<chakal^-^> pues el interfaz que sea
<QuestionMark> por lo que podría asignarle una ip fuera del rango DHCP
<chakal^-^> esi usas router sería mas fácil por que podrías asignar ip's dinamicas que no cambiaran por MAC
<QuestionMark> oye chakal^-^  como reestablezco la ip dinámica en el eth0 (podría necesitarla eventualmente)
<chakal^-^> restablecer ?
<QuestionMark> ifconfig eth0:1 ip --> asigna IP 1 a etho ¿y si necesito una ip dinámica otravez en ese medio?
<chakal^-^> QuestionMark, nunca he porbado eso
<chakal^-^> en teoria tienes 2 ip's, 1 virtual fija y otra dinamica
<QuestionMark> asignada cada una a un medio distinto
<chakal^-^> no se si cambiará la que tienes o la virtual xD
<chakal^-^> la puedes borrar, sudo ip addr flush eth0:1
<QuestionMark> ok chakal^-^  me suena al ipconfig /release de Windows
<chakal^-^> xD
<hjonthn> O/
<QuestionMark> es una opción, por lo menos sé donde está el problema
<chakal^-^> con dhclient la puedes revocar la IP del DHCP
<chakal^-^> sudo dhclient eth0 <-- renuevas la ip, semejante a ipconfig /renew
<chakal^-^> el /release la borra
<QuestionMark> renew & release, la solución de la mitad de los problemas de red con Windows Xd
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> y ipconfig /flushdns
<chakal^-^> xD
<QuestionMark> sin dns andaría a pura IP
<chakal^-^> eso borra la cache dns, windows tiene una cache, linxu no
<chakal^-^> por eso va "algo" mas rapido o eso parece en windows
<QuestionMark> entiendo
<chakal^-^> en linux se puede hacer un dns-cache, mejora mucho
<chakal^-^> peor puede ser problemas
<chakal^-^> creo qeu en windows la cache la almacena 60 minutos
<QuestionMark> por ?
<george2002_> hi amigos
<chakal^-^> si el dominio cambia de ip veras 404 page Not found
<chakal^-^> xD
<george2002_> en que repos aparece esto sudo apt-get install jscalibrator
<chakal^-^> de hay el ipconfig /flushdns
<QuestionMark> es poco probable que cambie la relación IP - DNS
<chakal^-^> los dominios cambian QuestionMark como los dns
<chakal^-^> y no todos los dominios tienen round robin
<chakal^-^> muchas veces cambian de ip, o sea pepe.com puede ser 80.80.80.80 y mañana 80.80.80.124
<chakal^-^> si en el dns cache tienes 80.80.80.80 ?
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> 404 NOt FOund
<QuestionMark> george2002_, mira http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300790
 * QuestionMark tomando nota
<george2002_> QuestionMark: no hablo ingles
<george2002_> que dice?
<chakal^-^> antes me di cuenta de un fallo, bueno fallo, yo creia que en linux cuando resuelves una dirección lo hace: primero /etc/hosts y luego el dns-master (del ISP) y no es así
<chakal^-^> meti en /etc/host.conf: order hosts,bind <-- no va !
<chakal^-^> resuelve siempre via dns ISP, es mas, si haceis un: dig localhost tarda 70 MNS !!!!
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> es curioso xD
<chakal^-^> c@hp:/$ dig localhost
<chakal^-^> [...]
<chakal^-^> ;; Query time: 68 msec
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> y si lo haces a google.com tarda incluso menos xD menos mal que localhost esta al lado
<chakal^-^> y veo esta nota en el host.conf: # The "order" line is only used by old versions of the C library.
<chakal^-^> me parece patetico
<QuestionMark> george2002_,  dice que el paquete se dió de baja por un bug, el hilo recomienda instalar joystick
<george2002_> QuestionMark: ya lo agarre
<george2002_> XD
<chakal^-^> ups, me di cuenta que hablo solo, bye
<george2002_> si.
<QuestionMark> bye chakal^-^  gracias
<QuestionMark> gracias moan
<QuestionMark> yo tb me retiro
<QuestionMark> bye
<TrueNhero> porque para seleccionar 60mil archivos tiene que usar tanta cpu, si esta solo en lista sin miniaturas
<chakal^-^> TrueNhero, xD
<chakal^-^> TrueNhero, prueba a montar el FS añadiendo: order=datawriter
<chakal^-^> creo que era ... a ver
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, FS??
<chakal^-^> data=writeback
<chakal^-^> UUID=f52398d0-5863-46f6-9181-227ea268ad8d /               ext4    order=datawriter,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<chakal^-^> pro ejemplo
<chakal^-^> me sigues ?
<chakal^-^> eso mejorara cuando tienes muchos archivos el sistema, e suna optimización
<chakal^-^> te faltaría: sudo tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/disco
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^,  no importa si es ntfs?
<chakal^-^> FS => File Sistem
<chakal^-^> TrueNhero, eso es para FS ext?
<chakal^-^> no tiene nada que ver con FS ntfs/fat :)
<TrueNhero> es que los archivos los tengo en una particion ntfs
<chakal^-^> si no lo compartes con windows formatealo en ext4
<chakal^-^> vas a notar rendimiento y seguridad
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^,  lo comparto con windows....
<chakal^-^> pues pobre cpu
<chakal^-^> de todas maneras usa la shell mejor si ves que sale humo :)
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, dices algo sensato, soy un bruto no use terminal...
<TrueNhero> con que comando borro los archivos por etension *.jpg
<TrueNhero> extension
<chakal^-^> rm *.jpg xD
<chakal^-^> me estaba acordando de uno que le puse algo similar con el 'xD' y me suelta
<chakal^-^> rm: no se puede borrar «xD»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<chakal^-^> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<chakal^-^> que gracia me hizo
<CuriousX> xD
<CuriousX> que gracioso =)
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^, jajajajjajajajajaja
 * TrueNhero jajajajajajajajjaja
<chakal^-^> solo faltaría que me lo dijeses tu TrueNhero xD
<chakal^-^> por eso me he acordado
<chakal^-^> como va el cpu ? xD
<TrueNhero> rm: no se puede borrar «jajajajajajajajjaja»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<chakal^-^> no usais cgroups ? xD
<chakal^-^> jejeje
<TrueNhero> chakal^-^,  que es?
<chakal^-^> un metodo novedoso que saco un tio para equilibrar la carga y el optimizado del threading
<chakal^-^> linux trovals le dio el visto nuevo,  lo meteran en versiones nuevas del kernel
<chakal^-^> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8006271/Alternativa-al-Equot_Milagro-de-las-200-lineas-de-codigoEamp.html
<chakal^-^> sacaron parches para el kernel de  linea sy este metodo es similar sin parchear el kernel usando cgroups, mirarlo
<chakal^-^> se nota mucho
<chakal^-^> peor mucho mucho
<grimau> chakal^-^: sabes en qué versión entrará eso?
<grimau> gracias por informar :)
<TrueNhero> ya lo ejecutaste chakal^-^ ?
<chakal^-^> supongo que en la siguiente release, linux trovals lo aprobo y por cierto, quedo fascinado segun sus comentarios
<grimau> ah bien piola. la proxima qué sería, 2.6.38 ?
<chakal^-^> el caso de los cgroups no es de ahora, lleva tiempo en el kernel el tema que ninguna distribución lo ha usado
<chakal^-^> no se -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<grimau> ah gracias
<CuriousX> chakal^-^: sabes donde podemos leer los comentarios del tio Tordvalds ?
<TrueNhero> ta como buena la pagina http://www.webupd8.org/ chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> CuriousX, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<chakal^-^> mismamente
<chakal^-^> Yeah. And I have to say that I'm (very happily) surprised by just how small that patch really ends up being, and how it's not intrusive or ugly either. jejeje
<CuriousX> chakal^-^: thanks
<chakal^-^> The Linux kernel was built from source using the Linus 2.6 Git tree as of 15 November, which is nearing a Linux 2.6.37-rc2 state.
<chakal^-^> hay un video donde se demuestra con /sin parche
<chakal^-^> esto es para los que compilan mucho he, optimiza el TH entre otras cosas
<CuriousX> si yo tambien lei un poco sobre el tema
<CuriousX> los videos no los vi (de vago que soy no los carge =P)
<CuriousX> tambien lei sobre el user que explica por que no es tan bueno como dicen el parche y tambien no habla muy bien de phoronix
<CuriousX> dice que ah publicado cosas que no son ciertas por ejemplo lo de Steam para Linux
<CuriousX> pero no eh probado nada, no se si esto sirve o no sirbe, habra que probar para no hablar por otros =)
<chakal^-^> Aquí puedes ver dos vídeos con y sin el remedio, eso si solo se nota con grandes cargas de trabajo simultáneas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk70SeGA7pg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prxInRdaNfc
<chakal^-^> anda que las pruebas que hacen, le meten cacha xD
<chakal^-^> *caña
<CuriousX> claro habla algo de que es bueno por ejemplo para cuando compilas o cosas asi que son pesadas
<CuriousX> thx chakal^-^ ;)
<chakal^-^> pues yo he notado mejora en firefox, ya no me come tanto
<chakal^-^> antes veias un video flash y el cpu estaba casi al 100 %
<CuriousX> que bien o sea que ya lo probaste ?
<chakal^-^> ya no era del FS como decían que mejoraría con ext4 ...
<chakal^-^> lo uso
<chakal^-^> puedes usar cgroups sin problema CuriousX .... es mas es recomendado
<chakal^-^> no hace falta parchear el kernel sigue el enlace, son comandos
<chakal^-^> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8006271/Alternativa-al-Equot_Milagro-de-las-200-lineas-de-codigoEamp.html
<chakal^-^> aunque hay 2 deb para el kernel que lo tiene parcheado, usa bfs
<chakal^-^> (The Brain Fuck Scheduler)
<chakal^-^> bueno, es otra cosa, no usa cgroups pero optimiza bastante
<chakal^-^> esta para ubuntu 10.10 si queréis probar
<chakal^-^> lo bueno que no tienes mas que hacer un sudo dpkg *.deb reiniciar, si falla lo borras xD
<chakal^-^> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_Fuck_Scheduler
<CuriousX> perdon me gui un rato
<chakal^-^> jejeje no pasa nada
<chakal^-^> muchas veces me quedo hablando solo estoy acostumbrado
<CuriousX> xD
<CuriousX> es que tube que hacer un par de maniobras =)
<chakal^-^> y otra cosa, a la hora de copiar archivos de un disco a otro se nota también
<chakal^-^> o sea cagar xD
<chakal^-^> aun usando order=datawriter
<chakal^-^> noatime,nodiratime,commit=XX o lo que quieras
<CuriousX> emmm si tambien vi el .deb no lo use pero lo que si hice hace poco fue instalar el kernel 2.6.36 lo configure enterito me llevo todo un dia =P
<chakal^-^> se nota bastante xD
<chakal^-^> CuriousX, al instalar ese deb no se borran los demás
<chakal^-^> puedes cambiar en el gestor el que quieras cambiar
<chakal^-^> al menos en ubuntu no los borra
<CuriousX> si tambien se nota con las opciones "sync, nosync"
<chakal^-^> aunque el commit es peligroso, puedes perder datos
<chakal^-^> yo como tengo un SAI :P
 * chakal^-^ ♫ Escuchando: Desconocido - Titulo: "perfect touch" - Album: "Desconocido" ♫
<CuriousX> calro si como instalar un kernel mas elijiendo con cual empezar
<chakal^-^> ala todo desconocido xD
<CuriousX> tambien lo es con "nosync"
<chakal^-^> buneo, es sandra cretu xD
<CuriousX> pero te da mas velosidad
<chakal^-^> ya ... eso si
<chakal^-^> si tienes SAI xD
<chakal^-^> por que como no se sincronize los archivos pierdes datos
<CuriousX> sip
<chakal^-^> vamos, si peta la X o se bloquea
<chakal^-^> por defecto creo que esta en 5 segundops
<chakal^-^> *segundos
<TrueNhero> una pregunta algo offtopic alguien sabe si wii tiene un homebrew para descargar torrent?
<chakal^-^> yo lo tengo a 30 segundos
<CuriousX> yo no lo se =(
<chakal^-^> !ot TrueNhero
<kubot> TrueNhero: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> yo tampoco lo se TrueNhero
<chakal^-^> voy a reiniciar
<dannyLopez> buenas alguien a instalado el efecto stackswitch en compiz?
<CuriousX> yo soy lo mas clasico que existe en cuanto a user
<CuriousX> ni idea de ese plugin =(
<CuriousX> que efecto da el plugin ese =
<TrueNhero> alguien de colombia??
<dannyLopez> TrueNhero: pa que?
<CuriousX> pa tomar un desayuno "paisa" =P
<TrueNhero> pa saber jaja
<CuriousX> xD
<CuriousX> Yo Argentino
<TrueNhero> bn
<mama21mama> i am you igu al
<CuriousX> mama21mama: xD de que parte yo de Rio gallegos
<mama21mama> de lincoln buenos aires
<CuriousX> =O Bs As "Baires" la cream de la cream =O
<mama21mama> rio gallegos donde queda?
<mama21mama> me suena
<CuriousX> el sur Santa cruz es mi provincia estamos arriba de Ushuaia
<mama21mama> bien austral no?
<CuriousX> si lo mas al sur despues de Ushiaia
<dannyLopez> TrueNhero: lastiama parce soy vegetariano
<CuriousX> bueno me despido de todos salu2 =)
 * TrueNhero pues se le quita la carne molida
<dannyLopez> jeje
<dannyLopez> bueno sera que alguien me ayuda con estos errores del update http://pastie.org/1340509
<mama21mama> vete al sinaptic y en repos desmarcalos
<mama21mama> *synaptic
<yarol> dannyLopez si los desmarcas no desactivaras los repos
<mama21mama> y luego vete a ppa de esa aplicacion y ve si realmente existen
<yarol> y si lo vas a hacer es por origenes de software en administracion dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> no no no entendi
<mama21mama> synaptic
<mama21mama> "gestor de paquetes"
<dannyLopez> si eso si
<dannyLopez> pero no se que pauetes desmarcar
<yarol> paquetes no los repo
<mama21mama> busca los nombre que coincidadan
<yarol> repositorios
<mama21mama> configuracion/repo
<mama21mama> claro como dice yarol
<yarol> mejor por origenes de software no te parece mama21mama ?
<mama21mama> como mas guste si
<mama21mama> no se como dira yo ando en 9.10
<yarol> bueno dannyLopez es tu decision solo no vallas a desmarcar ningun paquete
<dannyLopez> no mejor no me arriesgo
<dannyLopez> pero deveria de haver una forma mas facil no creen?
<yarol> si dannyLopez ya te ayudo
<dannyLopez> yarol: gracias por tu paciencia
<yarol> de nada dannyLopez
<corretico> hola
<corretico> disculpes.. una consulta
<corretico> es posible deactivar el teclado y el mouse en Ubuntu?
<yarol> claro pero para habrias de hacer eso
<chakal^-^> seguramente que quiera evitar que alguien no autorizado haga uso de el
<chakal^-^> localmente ...
<corretico> <chakal^-^>exactamente... pero solo en gnome...
<chakal^-^> no es más fácil bloquear la pantalla con password ?
<corretico> <chakal^-^>lo que sucede es que la equipo esta mostranto un stream de television
<corretico> <chakal^-^>levanta vlc para mostrar el contenido y dejarlo en la TV OutPut para que sea subido al aire... tonces no quiero que algun travieso llegue y le conecte algo y presione o mueva el mouse
<corretico> jeje
 * dannyLopez resetea el Pc
<chakal^-^> llevate el teclado/raton xD
<Killman> hola
<Killman> alguien sabe si es totalmente necesatio que el servidor PXE tenga dhcp para la instalación?
<corretico> <chakal^-^>jejeje de hecho no queda tecladoni mouse... pero ya sabes como es esto... algun travieso queda
<chakal^-^> Killman, no
<corretico> <chakal^-^>lo que pasa es que cuando ingresa a GNOME... ves que pone el circulito del mouse
 * dannyLopez se va a dormir
<MichaelSOG> buenas noches, tengo ubuntu 10.04.1 y traigo un problema con el audio, no me tira audio cuando estoy oyendo algo en youtube, además con videos y música de la pc, se corta, no sé si sea pulseaudio o alguna otra cosa
 * alexneb nas
<yarol> buenas
<jeketerri> buenas
<yarol> que mas
<yarol> :)
 * yarol :)
 * yarol jajaja youtube me dio un error500 pero no esta por aqui xD
 * xoan buenas
<ikatza> hola a todos
<ikatza> alguien me podria orientar para instalar nuevos sonidos en mi ubuntu?
<ikatza> lo he intentado de varias formas y no me sale
<ikatza> agradeceria ayuda
<yarol> ikatza
<yarol> descargas el sonido y lo agregas a /usr/share/sounds
<yarol> y si te gusta linux y te gusta ayudar pasate por aca #yarolinux
<ikatza> yarol
<yarol> dime ikatza
<ikatza> ya he descargado los sonidos y los he puesto donde me has dicho
<yarol> ahora vas a sistemas -> preferencias -> sonidos
<yarol> y escoge el que descargaste
<ikatza> en esa misma careta veo varias carpetas
<ikatza> que hago
<ikatza> copio los archivos y los pego ahi
<ikatza> o creo una carpeta para poner mi sonidos?
<yarol> no so pega los sonidos que descargastes
<ikatza> ok
<yarol> justo como te vinieron asi ikatza
<yarol> recuerda ikatza que es como root
<ikatza> vale ya esta
<ikatza> ahora voy a sistema-preferencias-sonido no
<ikatza> ?
<yarol> si y lo escoges
<ikatza> y donde se supone q me debe aparecer?
<ikatza> en un menu desplegable q pone tema del sonido
<ikatza> solo me aparece la opcion Ubuntu y Sin sonidos
<yarol> ikatza ahi te tiene que salir temas de sonido
<ikatza> pues no sale
<ikatza> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<yarol> cambialo si quieres por que descargastes
<ikatza> en serio no sale eh
<ikatza> solo me aparecen dos opciones
<yarol> bueno ahora mira abajo donde dice
<yarol> alertas y efectos de sonido
<ikatza> si
<ikatza> pero no sale nada mas q 5 tipos de sonido
<yarol> bueno cuales te salen dime
<ikatza> predeterminado, ladrido, goteo, vaso, sonar
<ikatza> y ya esta
<yarol> ikatza te sale entrada salida
<yarol> y eso
<yarol> boton pulsado ?
<ikatza> hay varias pestañas, una q pone efectos de sonido, otra es hardware, entrada, salida, etc
<yarol> todos son de sonidos para cambiar alguno solo le das click derecho
<yarol> y pones personalizado te saldra una ventana con las carpetas escoges el sonido que quieras para tal accion
<yarol> por ejemplo en oulsar boton escoges el que quieras y asi
<ikatza> al darle click derecho no me aparece ningun menu contextual
<yarol> me entiendes ikatza ?
<ikatza> si te entiendo
<ikatza> pero no sale nada al darle click derecho
<yarol> le estas dando en donde dice predeterminado por ejemplo?
<ikatza> si
<ikatza> y nada
<yarol> bueno dale click izquierdo a ver
<yarol> ikatza
<ikatza> tampoco
<yarol> seguro le estas dando en donde no es
<ikatza> creo q le estoy dando en el sitio correcto
<yarol> ikatza dale click justo donde dice el sonido que esta actualmente o doble click segun como este configurado tu mouse para un click o para dos
<fosco_> buenas
<ikatza> nada yarol
<ikatza> no hace nada
<ikatza> es muy extraño
<ikatza> tengo el ultimo ubuntu
<ikatza> 10.10
<ikatza> influira en algo?
<ikatza> quizas en como se configura¿
<yarol> si es asi no tengo idea
<yarol> por que no te sale a ti
<ikatza> no se
<yarol> yo tengo el 10.10 tbn
<yarol> ikatza si quieres asistencia remota pasate por mi canal
<yarol> #yarolinux
<ikatza> ahi voy
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<jon__> Hola
<jon__> alguien sabe si hay algún canal dedicado a Wine?
<javila> si
<javila> Creo que es #winehp
<javila> Si me equivoco que me corrijan jejej
<jon__> pero es hispano?
<javila> No,inglis
<javila> No se si hay hispano.....
<jon__> ok, gracias
<javila> Nada amigo
<xoan> creo que en todo caso sería #winehq
<javila> Ok,quizas me equivoque....pero ya dije:Si me equivoco que me corrijan jejej
<javila> Asi que gracias xoan
<hashashin> nas
<yemino> hola, tengo la siguiente salida cuando trato de correr spss: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538941/     alguien me puede dar una mano?
<yemino> parecen ser problemas con java
<asdf_> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el sistema
<yemino> cuenta el problema. Ahi vemos si alguien puede/quiere ayudar
<asdf_> he descargado el gestor de paquete para irc pero no me deja entrar en canales o configuracion del progrma
<yemino> que programa seria?
<yemino> gestor de paquetes? me parece raro que sea eso.
<asdf_> xchat -gnome- common
<yemino> nunca he usado xchat, pero como estas en irc ahora?
<asdf_> descarge en programa en synaptic y pinche en el icono que me ha salido
<yemino> asdf_: es que ahora estas en irc :|  estas usando xchat?
<yemino> si quieres cambiar de canal prueba escribiendo esto: /join "#ubuntu"   aca mismo donde estaos conversando
<yemino> sin las comillas: /join #ubuntu
<asdf_> ya lo he hecho...
<yemino> ha funcionado?
<asdf_> se ha abierto otra ventana
<yemino> ahi tienes como cambiar de canal
<asdf_> es decir para cambiar de canal /join #
<yemino> ahora tienes abierto el canal #ubuntu (en ingles)
<asdf_> y para configurar el programa
<asdf_> nombre y esas cosas de seguridad
<yemino> y para cambiar de  server: /server #irc.freenode.net
<yemino> nombre: /nick tu nombre
<asdf_> pero no existe algo de configuracion normal son todo con comandos?
<yemino> asdf_: busca "comandos irc" en google, por ejemplo http://www.irc-hispano.es/ayuda/usuario/33-comandos
<asdf_> nombre: /nick carla
<yarol> si asdf_ todo por comandos
<yarol> para que te los aprendas teclea /help
<yemino> asdf_: no se, no he usado xchat. La gracia (el power de los comandos) es que son independientes del programa que uses. Te serviran para cualquier programa, en este caso de irc
<yarol> y /help -l
<yemino> asdf_: consejo: en linux acostumbrate a los comandos. Ya veras que ese es su mayor poder.
<asdf_> y lo de la seguridad donde lo miro?
<yemino> asdf_: busca en google, no seas flojo
<yemino> asdf_: si quieres aprender, aprende
<asdf_> floja jeje
<yarol> asdf_ linux es para mujeres
<yarol> :)
<asdf_> ok muchas gracias por la informacion seguire miranfo
<yemino> yarol: discriminadora
<yemino> donde queda la igualdad
 * yarol yarol es hombre
<yarol> adsf_ yemino miren http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2010/09/25/humor-windows-es-para-hombres/
<yemino> no queria escribir eso, sorry
<asdf_> creo que la cuestion no es hombres o mujeres sino quien esta acostumbrado a usarlo o quien es nuevo
<yarol> mira el link es humor asdf_
<asdf_> muy bueno
<yemino> jaja, esta bueno
 * yarol buenisimo xD
<Guest75594> bueno algo he avanzado ya tengo nombre
<Guest75594> pero quien me ha cambiado el nombre
<Guest75594> no me lo reconoce
<yarol> quien no te lo reconoce ?
<Surrealist> para usar un nombre has de registrarlo
<Guest75594> pongo el comando /nick carla
<Guest75594> me lo cambio una vez pero luego aparecio guest 75...
<yarol> exacto si ya esta en uso no puedes usarlo
<fosco_> seguramente ese nick ya está en uso o está registrado
<Guest75594> ahhh
<carlaya> ahora
<yarol> escoge tu nombre ahora registralo carlaya
<yarol> asi /msg nickserv "tu pass" "tu e-mail"
<carlaya> en esta misma pantalla
<yarol> para mas seguridad hazlo en la que dice freenode por si te equivocas
<yarol> carlaya vas a tu email y hay te mandan un codigo de activacion para la cuenta y como ingresarlo
<dfsh43jh> exit
<dfsh43jh> quit
<Beast> ola?
<fosco_> hola
<Beast> hola
<yarol> hola Beast
<Beast> pedro, estas ai tio?
<Beast> hola yarol
<Beast> hola a los dos
<Beast> me llamo carlos
<yarol> que bien pero mejor te llamamos por el nick carlos para que te alerte que te parece ?
<droope> Hola! Actualizé recientemente desde la versión 8.04 a la 10.04, pero me quedé sin sonido. Francamente no se que puedo hacer para solucionarlo... A alguien se le ocurre algo? Reinstalé pulseaudio, pero no sirvió
<droope> actualicé*
<angel_> hola a todos
<fosco_> droope, ves el icono del altavoz en el panel?
<droope> fosco_: Gracias por tu respuesta! Estoy usando ahora xfce ( cambié desde Gnome ). Y si, ahi aparece el ícono, y creo que me reconoce las placas de sonido. Probé correr ubuntu-bug audio, y me dice que pulseaudio se "estrella"...
<fosco_> no conozco xfce, lo siento
<Lopulus> hola gente!
<yarol> hola Lopulus
<droope> buenas
<droope> fosco_: vale, gracias
<droope> Hola! Actualizé recientemente desde la versión 8.04 a la 10.04, pero me quedé sin sonido. Francamente no se que puedo hacer para solucionarlo... A alguien se le ocurre algo? Reinstalé pulseaudio, pero no sirvió
<droope> Hola! Actualizé recientemente desde la versión 8.04 a la 10.04, pero me quedé sin sonido. Francamente no se que puedo hacer para solucionarlo... A alguien se le ocurre algo? Reinstalé pulseaudio, pero no sirvió
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> una
<thefatloverboy_> pregunta
<thefatloverboy_> como activo los usb de mi virtual ?
<CuriousX> tenes agregado tu usuario al grupo virtualbox ?
<thefatloverboy_> no
<thefatloverboy_> como hago eso ?
<thefatloverboy_> por que creo que intente y me dice que el usuario no existe
<CuriousX> sudo addgroup <usuario> virtualbox
<CuriousX> pero pasa la salida de esto ---> id
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<CuriousX> thefatloverboy_: estas ?
<CuriousX> puff que mala suerte tengo a la mayoria que intento ayudar se caen y todo queda a medias =(
<erUSUL> no es vboxusers ? el grupo ?
<CuriousX> si ese creo que es me equivoque por que hace mucho no lo uso =P
<CuriousX> pero por en mi duda le pedi que me pase la salida de "id" para ver el nombre del grupo =)
<CuriousX> claro... supuniendo que ya estaba agregado al grupo =P
<ikatza> hola a todos
<ikatza> tengo un problema
<ikatza> quiero cambiar los sonidos de mi ubuntu 10.10
<ikatza> pero lo he intentado de varias formas
<ikatza> y no me deja
<ikatza> alguien puede orientarme?
<droope> Hi! I have updated from 8.04 to 10.04 and lost sound. I am clueless as what to do. Anyone can help me?
<droope> oops
<droope> Hola! Actualizé recientemente desde la versión 8.04 a la 10.04, pero me quedé sin sonido. Francamente no se que puedo hacer para solucionarlo... A alguien se le ocurre algo? Reinstalé pulseaudio, pero no sirvió
<erUSUL> droope: has comprobado todos los niveles de volumen de pulseaudio ? alsamixer ?
<droope> si :(
<hanibalhack> hola
<hanibalhack> hola!!
<hanibalhack> disculpen
<hanibalhack> como veo ke tarjeta de red tengo?
<erUSUL> hanibalhack: lspci | grep -i net
<hanibalhack> gracias XD, ke amable!!
<hanibalhack> disculpa, ahora ya se ke tarjeta tengo pero no me marca bien la señal y no me deja conectarme que puedo hacer?
<ikatza> hola alguien sabe como modificar la splash screen en ubuntu 10.10?
<recorcholisss> Ayuda con Bash, por favor :(   http://pastebin.com/rkgcKDBv
<flypp> echo $i
<flypp> ups
<flypp> echo -n $i
<erUSUL> printf "%d " "$i"
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: de donde sacaste lo de echo[i] ???
<recorcholisss> printf no es perl? :s
<recorcholisss> Me lo inventé, intenté imitar a C xd
<recorcholisss> flyp: voy a probarlo
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: ademas en bash no necesitas { }; necesitas do y done
<recorcholisss> coñe, es verdad xdd
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: pues no programes inventando... bash no es C. leete una guia de shell/bash
<recorcholisss> Ya, si al busqué, pero le dan valores a las matrices..
<erUSUL> que matrices?
<recorcholisss>   echo $i funciona, gracias:) pero no hay forma de quitar el enter?
 * t4k3sh1 Hola :)
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: tanto flypp como you te hemos dicho como
<recorcholisss> cieerto..
<t4k3sh1> Como estas erUSUL ?
<recorcholisss> Sorry por el despiste s: grax :) pero oye, printf también es Bash?
<Surrealist> recorcholisss, creo que es -n
<flypp> recorcholisss:  printf "$HOME\n"
<recorcholisss> Surrealist: sip jeje, gracias :p
<erUSUL> t4k3sh1: bien gracias
<recorcholisss> flyyp: Gracias pro la función,)
<Surrealist> si, ya vi que lo habían puesto antes...
<TrueNhero> buenas como abro la consola de blender?
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: printf es un built in the bash y tambien es un comando posix
<recorcholisss> Thanks:)
<recorcholisss> ¿Cómo introduzco un ! con el comando echo en un archivo?    echo "algo!" > file.txt
<erAbuelo> buenas
<recorcholisss> Hola abu :p
<flypp> recorcholisss,  echo "$HOME\!"
<flypp> con el caracter de escape "\"
<recorcholisss> flypp: em, ya... pero si pongo "\!" me sale \!
<flypp> ups xD
<recorcholisss> :S
<recorcholisss> xxd
<flypp> recorcholisss, pues comillas símples '!'
<recorcholisss> bash: !: event not found
<recorcholisss> :( ¿?
<flypp> flypp@flypp-desktop:~$ echo 'algo!'
<flypp> algo!
<recorcholisss> Pero yo lo introduzco en un archivo :P
<recorcholisss> echo "#!/bin/bash" > lol.txt
<TrueNhero> buenas como abro la consola de blender?
<flypp> recorcholisss, http://pastebin.com/c62TSUfx
<recorcholisss> Muuuchas gracias ^^
<yarol> cual es la consola de blender TrueNhero ?
<TrueNhero> yarol, no se
<TrueNhero> una ventana
<yarol> claro TrueNhero pero para ayudarte nesecito un poco mas de info
<Surrealist> TrueNhero, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=manual+b%C3%A1sico+blender
<TrueNhero> yarol http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Doc:Manual/Interface/Window_system/Console_window
<TrueNhero> Surrealist, mmm no pues gracias
<Surrealist> TrueNhero, En el comienzo del apartado de gnu/linux pone: Under GNU/Linux, Blender has no console window on its own, but it rather uses the terminal from which it was started. This means that if you want to see this console, you must start Blender from a terminal
<cyberos> hola , alguien sabe si lo que me reporta rkhunter en ubuntu 10.10 es malware? : http://pastebin.com/uy7Kzvdf
<LUCKATONI> buenas cyberos
<LUCKATONI> no se nada sobre eso
<TrueNhero> asi como ndiswrapper sirve para tarjetas wifi, hay alguna manera para instalar impresoras desde el driver de windows?
<cyberos> luckatoni entoces es posible que la mayoria de los que usan linux o en este caso ubuntu no sepan lo que tienen realmente instalado
<cyberos> en su o.s
<LUCKATONI> posiblemente,xd
<cyberos> lukatoni, haber que significa xd es que no conozco el argot del lenguage en la web
<hashashin> ¿donde ves malware en ese log cyberos ? yo sólo veo 3 warnings de archivos ocultos que serán mierdas de ubuntu y mierdas de udev XD
<cyberos> xd siginifa por dios o chorrada?
<cyberos> hashashin
<LUCKATONI> chorrada
<LUCKATONI> no sabria decirtelo
<cyberos> que serán mierdas de ubuntu no sera mas xd o chorrada decirlo
<cyberos> ?
<hashashin> que no te preocupes por eso
<LUCKATONI> no entiendo
<hashashin> o mirate la documentación de esas cosas para ver pq crear esos directorios ocultos y te quedas más tranquilo jeje
<hashashin> crean*
<cyberos> luckatoni, pues yo menos porque no se para empezar que es udev?
<cyberos> hashahin lo del pulse lo tengo algo claro que ser falso positvo pero con /dev/shm/mono-shared-1000-shared_fileshare-     no he encontrado informacion
<cyberos> que sera
<hashashin> pero no te dice que eso sea malo
<hashashin> en el log
<hashashin> simplemente pone que es un archivo de datos
<cyberos> no tan solo me alerta y ante la duda siempre asoma la pregunta
<hashashin> y si pone mono sera algo de mono no tiene mucho misterio
<LUCKATONI> no te sale nada por google?
<CuriousX> cyberos: de donde biene tanta preocupacion por la seguridad en Linux (no es windows bro)
<CuriousX> ?
<hashashin> cyberos, /dev/shm/mono-shared en google primer resultado...
<CuriousX> no digo que sea malo preocuparse por la seguridad pero me parece que te preocupas mucho =P
<CuriousX> si queres te paso un conky donde te indican las conecciones que tenes en tu red asi podes dormir tranquiloo por las noches
<cyberos> ayer ya comente que tenia mi ubuntu completado y personalizado y para eso he teniddo que recurrir a muchos paquetes que no ofrecen los repo de ubuntu , he tenido que recurrir a mucho paquete devian y ahi esta el riesgo por eso pregunto sobre lo reportado por rkhunter
<CuriousX> ups me caigo
<hashashin> si los deb no los has bajao de ninguna web rara que problema hay?
<cyberos> los he bajado de algunos enlaces pegados en paginas
<LUCKATONI> que no se haya dado cuenta que era rara,jeje
<hashashin> si empiezas por instalar cosas de dudosa procedencia preocuparse luego por la seguridad es un poco idiota, con perdon
<cyberos> bueno pero puuiede despejarte alguna duda sobre la existencia o no de ese riesgo si alguien se ofrece a interpretar con conocimiento sobre los resultados reportados
<cyberos> puede
<cyberos> curiousx, hablando en clave que significa =p?
<hashashin> de los resultados esos cyberos lo que se ve es que usas mono, pulseadio, udev y java jeje nada más
<hashashin> ni troyanos ni rootkits
<cyberos> hashashin pues debe ser que a rkhunter le encanta asustar o como minimo preocupar al user basico: Warning: Suspicious file types found in /dev:
<LUCKATONI> pues deja de creerte que eres User Basico, y deja de asustarte
<LUCKATONI> quien utiliza el Evolutionpara el correo?
<LUCKATONI> quien utiliza el Evolution para el correo?
<cyberos> no se que pasa pero cuando configuro la cuenta con evolution desde hace tiempo puedo enviar correo pero no recibir no se sidebo configurar algo desde la cuenta correo de internet para que funcione bien porque con windowsmail la misma cuenta me funciona bien
<cyberos> lukatoni
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> una pregunta
<thefatloverboy_> como activo los usb del virtualbox
<thefatloverboy_> por que uso esto  sudo adduser USUARIO vboxusers pero cuando pongo todo me dice que el grupo no existe
<thefatloverboy_> pero nadie tiene ideas ?
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> estoy solo ?
<LUCKATONI> buenas
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> buenas
<Jakeukalane> thefatloverboy_, tenía entendido que la versión libre de virtualbox no ofrecía soporte para eso.... pero es probable que esté equivocado
<thefatloverboy_> si tiene soporte
<thefatloverboy_> ya cheke
<thefatloverboy_> pero hay que agregar un grupo de usuario diferente
<thefatloverboy_> pero no c como
<thefatloverboy_> por que el grupo de usuario que debe decir usar virtualbox no me aparece en la lista
<thefatloverboy_> y no c como agregarlo
<pipo65> thefatloverboy_: addgroup
<pipo65> thefatloverboy_: addgroup virtualbox
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> gracias
<pipo65> thefatloverboy_: fijate q gid usa virtualbox
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<pipo65> para agregagar tu usuario a el grupo de virtualbox
<pipo65> si virtualbox no tiene grupo deberas crearle uno antes
<pipo65> aun asi tienes q usar siempre addgroup
<pipo65> thefatloverboy_: para mas opciones y ayuda puedes
<pipo65> man addgroup   o    addgroup --help
<pipo65> de nada
<pipo65> llego guampa q no es lo mismo q el gran ampa
<pipo65> vienvenido guampa
<guampa> jejeeee
<guampa> como anda la banda
<arp-off> bienvenido
<arp-off> hola guampa, pipo65
<pipo65> arp-off: pero al contau
<guampa> hola arp
<joaco> hola alguien sabe como borrar las cookies en ubuntu
<arp-off> javila, en el mismo navegador
<arp-off> podes borrarlas
<pipo65> la otra opcion es con bleatbich
<arp-off> perdon joaco
<pipo65> creo q se escribe asi
<joaco> como
<arp-off> Limpiar Historial
<arp-off> ahi tenes opciones para limpiar todo
<arp-off> en Firefox
<joaco> oks
<javila> arp-off, creo que estas mal jajajajj
<javila> Reee a tod@s
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> javila, que edad tenes?
<javila> Ufffffffff taitantos
<pipo65> la suficiente para escribir un @
<medsanc> javila, deja las drogas
<pipo65> jajajaj
<arp-off> :S
<arp-off> estas buenas javila?
<arp-off> buena*
<javila> Lo dije por que alguien pregunto"como borrar cookies"
<javila> Y usted me contesto a mi ¡¡¡
<arp-off> y bueh
<arp-off> javila, estas buena?
<javila> No
<pipo65> arp-off: probastes bleachbit
<arp-off> ah, ok
<arp-off> no pipo65
<arp-off> los borro a mano
<arp-off> desde las carpetas
<pipo65> deberias probarlo
<thefatloverboy_> no c por que
<thefatloverboy_> pero cuando voy
<arp-off> o con un scrip
<thefatloverboy_> agregar el grupo
<thefatloverboy_> me dice incorrecta funcion
<thefatloverboy_> en la lista deveria aparecer como usav
<thefatloverboy_> pero no
<thefatloverboy_> no esta
<pipo65> arp-off:
<arp-off> eu?
<pipo65> el paquete se llama
<pipo65> BleachBit
<arp-off> para que es?
<pipo65> para limpiar el sistema
<arp-off> de temporales?
<pipo65> de todo
<arp-off> limpia todo el tema del apt-get y su cache
<arp-off> ?
<pipo65> tambien
<arp-off> josha
<arp-off> lo voy a probar
<arp-off> gracias pipo65
<pipo65> de nada
<pipo65> y elimina archivos q quedan colgados dando vuelta por ahi sin hacer nada exepto ocupando espacio
<arp-off> espero que no joda nada
<arp-off> o borre algo que en realida es usable
<pipo65> yo lo uso en la portatil
<pipo65> en esta lo estoy instalando ahora
<arp-off> ok
<pipo65> no se muy bien q hace pero hago q corra en modo root
<pipo65> y despues de reiniciar el sistema arranca mas ligero
<arp-off> y si
<pipo65> tiene 2 opciones la modo root y la modo usuario
<arp-off> igual voy a leer la documentacion, a ver que hace exactamente
<pipo65> te das cuenta enceguida por q aparece sin nada tildado
<pipo65> y tienes q elegir opciones igual q si fuera el ccleaner de windows
<arp-off> se configura 1 vez y queda
<arp-off> es tipo CCleaner
<pipo65> si
<arp-off> claro...
<arp-off> podes correrlo desde algun atajo rapido
<arp-off> silencioso como ccleaner?
<pipo65> no se yo cada ves q quiero que corra le hago click en el acceso directo en el menu
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> lo pruebo x la noche
<pipo65> lo q para q se vean los cambios no lo dice en ningun lado pero  se notan despues q reinicias el equipo
<arp-off> no te pone una ventana de detalle de  lo que va haciendo
<arp-off> como ccleaner?
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> en eso se parece
<joaco> no cclener es windows
<thefatloverboy_> bueno ya
<thefatloverboy_> he hecho todo
<thefatloverboy_> ahora voy a reiniciar
<thefatloverboy_> para ver si todo esta bien
<n-iCe> hola
<thefatloverboy_> mmm
<gor> buenas
<thefatloverboy_> no funciona
<thefatloverboy_> no se que pasa
<gor> alguien sabe como puedo configurar mi adaptador wifi como un AP?
<gor> en ubuntu
<gor> claro
<arp-off> usa iwconfig
<gor> ya pero q pongo
<gor> a ver
<gor> me conecto con una llave udb D-link a internet
<gor> y ahora quiero que mi Atheros haga de AP para conectar la play al pc por wifi
<gor> osea wlan0
<arp-off> podes usarla en modo AdHoc
<gor> la wlan0
<arp-off> si es PC a PC
<gor> supongo que la play es como un pc
<arp-off> si
<gor> no?
<gor> como hago eso?
<arp-off> fijate si la pay soporta AdHoc
<arp-off> en las opciones de coneccion
<gor> creo q si q tiene es la 3
<arp-off> bueno esa es punto a punto
<gor> aja
<arp-off> luego setea la atheros tb en adhoc
<gor> como hagoeso
<gor> ?
<arp-off> otra alternativa a ponerla en AP....
<gor> iwconfig...
<arp-off> iwconfig
<arp-off> man iwconfig
<arp-off> te da la ayuda...
<gor> jeje asias
<arp-off> hay que ver si tu placa soporta modo AP
<gor> hasta ahi llego
<arp-off> generalmente atheros suele soportarlo
<gor> es una intel ipw
<arp-off> aps
<arp-off> no era atheros?
<arp-off> intel :S
<gor> sip
<arp-off> no se si intel soporta eso
<gor> ar5001
<arp-off> de pedo que andan...
<arp-off> ajjaj
<gor> como hago eso a ver
<gor> a vale
<gor> me leo el man
<gor> vale
<gor> si pruebo con esto?
<gor> iwconfig wlan0 mode Ad-Hoc
<gor> ?¿
<gor> podria ser?
<arp-off> ponela en AP
<arp-off> mejor
<gor> sabes el comando?
<gor> managed no es
<gor> ad-hoc
<arp-off> sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap MAC
<gor> la mac de mi atheros claro
<arp-off> luego
<gor> no?
<arp-off> no
<arp-off> de la propia placa
<arp-off> que vas a poner en modo ap
<gor> pos eso
<arp-off> pero no era intel
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> :S
<gor> amos a ver
<gor> el fabricante pone intel
<gor> pero ubuntu me dice que es una atheros ar5001
<gor> y el dlink me dice que es un zydas
<gor> asi qe....
<arp-off> bueh
<arp-off> es atheros
<arp-off> el chipset, es lo que vale
<arp-off> luego
<pipo65> es buena la atheros
<gor> pos eso
<gor> entonces pruebo eso?
<arp-off> sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap any
<gor> any?
<arp-off> sep
<gor> pongo eso asi?
<arp-off> sudo iwconfig wlan0 off
<arp-off> son 3 comandos en ese orden
<arp-off> ...
<gor> ap mac
<gor> ap any
<gor> off
<arp-off> despues hay que setear las llaves
<gor> ok voy a probar
<gor> muchas gracias tio
<gor> de antemano
<gor> a ver q pasa
<pipo65> arp-off: gor es tu sobrino
<pipo65> ??
<arp-off> no
<arp-off> por?
<arp-off> gor: http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc331.html
<arp-off> leete eso
<pipo65> 15:04 < gor> muchas gracias tio
<arp-off> tio es un termino español
<gor> ok
<gor> muchas gracias voy a trastear
<arp-off> tio = hombre
<arp-off> ok
<gor> sip
<xangua> tío, amigo, vato, buey, compa, bro, blablabla
<gor> seria como pibe
<gor> :)
<pipo65> aaaa
<arp-off> claro
<arp-off> o una tia
<arp-off> terminos comunes
<gor> una tia buenaaaaa
<gor> jejejejee
<arp-off> xD
<arp-off> aahaha
<gor> una tia que esta como un tren
<pipo65> mi tia es buena pues me invito a comer
<arp-off> j0
<gor> jejeje
<arp-off> xd
<gor> y de puta madreeee
<gor> jejeje
<arp-off> ahaha
<gor> eso lo decia en cuba y me miraban mal
<arp-off> si
<gor> y algo de puta madre es algo bueno
<arp-off> puede ser
<arp-off> aca tb
<arp-off> en argentina se usa mucho la putiada buena
<arp-off> putiada = insulto
<gor> les decia, esta comida esta de puta madre...y me miraban como si hubiera dicho algo malo
<gor> ya
<pipo65> fea fue la frace que le dijeron a un amigo que cuando llege a madrid y pase el tio a cogerlo por el aeropuerto
<arp-off> sep
<gor> y coger alli es diferente que aqui
<gor> jejejeje
<gor> aqui es follar
<gor> jejeje
<gor> bueno voy a probar eso
<arp-off> obviamente
<gor> nos vemos
<arp-off> recuerdo que tenia mas o menos unos 10 años
<gor> aha
<arp-off> y en la escuela vino el consul español...
<pipo65> vuelve cuando quieras gor te invitare unas cañas
<gor> oka
<arp-off> y en un acto escolar dijo (aqui en argentina)
<arp-off> en una parte.. hay que cojer los libros
<arp-off> ajaja
<gor> jejejeje
<arp-off> los pibes todos mirando...
<arp-off> y bueh
<arp-off> es obvio
<arp-off> el termino es distinto
<gor> sip
<pipo65> como dijo uno de los pibes en medio de la cena
<gor> en cuba es pisar por ejemplo
<arp-off> pisar=?
<arp-off> que seria?
<gor> pisar
<gor> si
<gor> follar, coger
<arp-off> ah ah
<arp-off> mira vos no sabia
<pipo65> termino de comer y dijo voy a cojer una manzana mas un argentino contesto y yo le rompere el cu... a esta naranja
<arp-off> pero tambien es valido como verbo pisar
<arp-off> no?
<gor> jajajaj
<gor> no se
<arp-off> :S
<julian-ZzZzZ> arp-off, tonces!!! buenas a todos..
<arp-off> seria pizar
<gor> en cuba es que hablan rarito
<gor> a los cajones les dicen gavetas
<gor> jejejeje
<arp-off> hola julian-ZzZzZ
<julian-ZzZzZ> milagro que no esta m4v diciendo que es off-topic..
<arp-off> mira vos
<gor> y tio o pibe es asere
<arp-off> yo lo que no sabia mucho era cuando dicen
<gor> aseré que bolá?
<arp-off> "pana" los venezolanos
<gor> mi panita
<gor> claro
<arp-off> el otro dia me lo explicaron
<gor> mi colega
<gor> mi compadre
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> algo asi
<pipo65> ovio  si te mandan al carajo eso es sabido q es el casco en la punta de el mastil q los marineros usan para ver tierra desde lejos
<gor> sip
<arp-off> en mexico le dicen a la plata "lana" tambien
<arp-off> ahahaha
<n-iCe> Soy Mexicano
<gor> aqui  le decimos pasta
<arp-off> si o pasta es verdad
<arp-off> en españa
<gor> mucho dinero=pasta gansa
<arp-off> si lo sabia
<thefatloverboy_> estoy es un lio
<thefatloverboy_> aun no puedo
<arp-off> #idiomas thefatloverboy_
<pipo65> y carajillo es el vaso pequeno para tomar algunas bebidas de graduacion alcoholica alta tipo ginebras etc etc
<arp-off> solo eso hablamos
<arp-off> :P
<gor> claro
<gor> y belmonte con leche condensada
<thefatloverboy_> asar los usb
<chakal^-^> buenas
<thefatloverboy_> que baina
<gor> carajillo es cafe negro con alcohol normalmente brandy
<xangua> !ot
<arp-off> ajjaja
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<thefatloverboy_> ya hice todo y aun no puedo
<Tarrasquero> !offtopic
<kubot> Dije !offtopic hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<thefatloverboy_> no entiendo
<gor> oka
<thefatloverboy_> que pasa
<gor> bueno grey voy a probar eso
<gor> hasta lue
<dzup2> carajillo es un carajo pero en forma despectiva se le dice carajillo oasea un carajo chiquito
<arp-off> el carajo es el palo mayor de una embarcacion de vela
<arp-off> donde se sube a ver digamos
<dzup2> esa esla asta
<thefatloverboy_> por que no se activan los usb
<thefatloverboy_> de la maquina virtual ?
<thefatloverboy_> por que ?
<arp-off> tendran sueño
<Gibarian> tengo un problema de conexion
<Gibarian> mis pc de xubuntu no quieren conectar con el servidor dhcp
<xangua> thefatloverboy_: si usas virtualbox de los repositorios, descarga e instala la versión de su página
<arp-off> bueno, me fui
<Gibarian> pero las maquinas con windows vista si
 * arp-off off
<thefatloverboy_> no pero la vercion que tengo es de su pagina
<thefatloverboy_> ya busque un manual pero despues que hago todo
<thefatloverboy_> que me dice que todo esta bien
<thefatloverboy_> ya despues no me funciona
<thefatloverboy_> no c por que
<thefatloverboy_> por que aun que estoy en la maquina virtual
<thefatloverboy_> los dispositivos solo a aparecen en linux
<thefatloverboy_> y solo quiero actualizar mi n95-8g
<jocdz> buenas tardes, en un rato debo salir con un video que hice de mi escritorio, use un programa que me creo un archivo .ogv... que programa puedo usar para pasarlo a .avi ?
<jocdz> baje el iriverti pero me tiro errores
<mimecar> mplayer seguramente convertirá de OGG video a avi
<jocdz> gracias mimecar, lo estoy bajando y ya comento :)
<mimecar> ok
<jocdz> mimecar, que raro, este mplayer que comentas solo tiene en su menu opciones de Abrir, no me indica nada de Guardar o Guardar como..
<Tarrasquero> jocdz, winff está bastante bien
<mimecar> mplayer tiene una versión de consola
<mimecar> no es gnome mplayer
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> ayuda
<jocdz> y parece funcionar muy mal con el .ogv al tratar de reproducirlo
<jocdz> dale Tarrasquero, voy a bajarlo y te digo :)
<jocdz> uhm! ok mimecar, perdon, creia que era esa.
<mimecar> thefatloverboy_: si no preguntas como quieres ayuda?
<thefatloverboy_> pues ya dije
<jocdz> Tarrasquero, se ve bueno winff, pero le indico convertir al archivo y no hace nada, pero tampoco me indica que hago mal
<thefatloverboy_> como activo las usb de la maquina virtual ?
<mimecar> de que máquina virtual?
<Tarrasquero> jocdz, ejecutalo desde consola a ver que error tira
<jocdz> si
<jocdz> Tarrasquero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539082/
<jocdz> parece como si algo del theme del sistema no le es compatible?
<julian> TEMA OFF-TOPIC.... PREGUNTA: Alguien puede tener una respuesta logica... de por que cuando uso un live dvd. en mi portatil.. sin coneccion a la luz al rato se friza... (La bateria esta full.. esta buena... y solo pasa con la bateria.)? alguna idea?... Perdon por no ponerlo en el canal off-topic... pero es por si a alguie se le ocurre algo.
<Tarrasquero> jocdz, eres admin?
<jocdz> si
<Tarrasquero> +
<mimecar> el dvd puede estar mal descargado
<Tarrasquero> tienes instalados los codecs?
<awueloarrekinte> irie
<jocdz> trata de ejecutarlo con sudo, a abrir la interfaz del winff e indicarle convertir, mostro esto por la terminal Tarrasquero
<jocdz> x-terminal-emulator: error: Additional unexpected arguments found: ['&']
<mimecar> jocdz: te faltan parámetros
<jocdz> no se si tengo los codecs, tengo un .ogv que deseo pasar a .avi eso es todo :)
<mimecar> aparte, NUNCA se usa un programa normal con sudo
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu-restricter-extras
<Tarrasquero> o algo asi se llaman
<jocdz> mimecar, llamo al winff desde la terminal indicandole la ruta del archivo ogv por la terminal?
<mimecar> si pones el nombre del programa + '--help' o sin parámetros
<mimecar> sacará la ayuda
<Tarrasquero> jocdz, si no tienes los codecs es para nado todo
<Tarrasquero> *nada
<jocdz> Tarrasquero voy a buscarlos, procedo...
<Tarrasquero> jocdz, si no estas seguro, seguramente no los tienes instalados, valga la redundancia
<Tarrasquero> es curioso, ogg = calidad - peso que mp3
<Tarrasquero> como no me di cuenta antes...?
<cousteau> Tarrasquero: sí, como la mitad, aprox
<Tarrasquero> impresionante...
<cousteau> creo que es porque usa la transformada del coseno en vez de la de Fourier
<Tarrasquero> si, ya, eso no lo entiendo, supongo que son los que crearon la codificación   :9
<jocdz> los estoy bajando Tarrasquero, creo que no los tenia, sino me hubiese indicado que ya estaban.
<Tarrasquero> si eso creo
<ichzazen> buenas tardes
<ichzazen> estoy en la noble tarea de actualizar la BIOS de mi maquina
<ichzazen> porque no andan los ventiladores
<ichzazen> Graciosamente, acer ha diseñado el software actualizador para WindowsVista
<Tarrasquero> ichzazen, comprobaste la temp?
<jocdz> debi haberlo bajado por la terminal, lo hice por el centro de software, la barra no me indica porcentaje pero lleva rato quedado en un 80% calculo a la vista viendo el scrollbar de progreso.
<ichzazen> no, pero se apaga por la temperatura
<ichzazen> Aparte, leí en los foros que mi Bios tiene ese problema
<ichzazen> estoy seguro que es por eso que se apaga
<ichzazen> aparte, no se apaga cuando navego o escucho musica
<ichzazen> sino al reproducir video o recodificar video, ripear dvds, cosas mas processor-intensive
<cousteau> ichzazen: Acer diseña el soft de actualización sólo para Windows, incluso si compraste tu PC con Linux :(
<Tarrasquero> malditos roedores...
<ichzazen> costeau, lo he notado, bastardos....
<ichzazen> en fin
<ichzazen> lo que pensé
<jocdz> bueno, descargue lo comentado pero el winff sigue igual sin hacer nada al pulsar converti, pero al menos puedo partir a investigar desde este punto al menos.
<cousteau> creo que basta con poner el firmware en no sé qué archivo y reiniciar pulsando no sé qué teclas
<Tarrasquero> no importa que sea acer si no: intel, amd osea
<ichzazen> fué que podría utilizar una version livecd de windows XP para correr el actualizador
<cousteau> Tarrasquero: pero es que ni siquiera unas ruines isntrucciones
<Tarrasquero> ichzazen, logeate de nuevo a ver
<cousteau> y peor en el netbook, que ni siquiera se puede resetear la BIOS
<Tarrasquero> bueno el reseteo solo quitas la pila 15 sc mas o menos
<ichzazen> costeau, Tarrasquero, mas alla de que sean unos perros, ya está, la maquina ya la compré, son una porquería de privativos, pero ya está. Ahora hay que corregirlo y publicar una solucion
<jocdz> reinciiare a ver si es eso, regreso en unos instantes
<Tarrasquero> ichzazen, pera que ayer estube viendo algo del tema
<Tarrasquero> http://www.coreboot.org/Download_coreboot soporta algunas no todas
<pablohn> Hola a todos
<Tarrasquero> http://www.coreboot.org/Build_HOWTO  ← las instrucciones la construir la bios
<Tarrasquero> para*
<pablohn> existe algún programa para la consola en el cual le pases por ejemplo una imagen y él solo te abra tu visor de imágenes
<Gibarian> wenas, no me puedo conectar a la red, pc de xubuntu, la laptop vista de mi compañero de oficina si se conecta por el mismo cable, mismo switch, pero mi pc de xubuntu no
<pablohn> o le pases una canción y él abra tu reproductor de música
<pablohn> ¿?
<Tarrasquero> pablohn, una ejecuion auto?
<Tarrasquero> ejecucion*
<pablohn> Tarrasquero, si
<Surrealist> Gibarian, puedes probar a poner en consola ifconfig, a ver que aparece?
<awueloarrekinte> Gibarian: preguntale los datos de lared a tu compi de oficina y los configuras asi en xubuntu
<awueloarrekinte> la red*
<Tarrasquero> pablohn, eso que pretendes, es un ueco para la seguridad
<Gibarian> ya te digo
<pablohn> Tarrasquero, porqué?
<Tarrasquero> como mucho que se ejecute al inicio pero sin ejecutar archivos
<awueloarrekinte> algo parecido  y mas seguro, gnump3d
<awueloarrekinte> server de streaming
<chakal^-^> pablohn, ejecutar un programa remotamente y que se ejecute este en el pc remoto ?
<chocuhite> hola buen dia gente!!!
<pablohn> chakal^-^, nada de pc remoto, en un mismo pc desde la consola
<chakal^-^> pablohn, pues "visor" imagen xD
<chakal^-^> donde visor es el programa que quieres abrir la imagen
<pablohn> chakal^-^, pero y si le paso una canción
<chakal^-^> lo que no puedes es intentar abrir la imagen (./imagen.jpg) y se habrá el visor ...
<pablohn> chakal^-^, quiero que me abra el reproductor
<pablohn> y así con todos los tipos
<chakal^-^> no puedes ejecutar esos archivos, tienes que hacer: programa archivo !
<chakal^-^> en consola no se fija en la extensión ...
<chakal^-^> en la X si, en consola es imposible
<chakal^-^> aunque le des permisos de ejecución (chmod +x imagen.png)
<Surrealist> pablohn, si todos tus archivos tienen extensión en el nombre del archivo es fácil con expresiones regulares
<chakal^-^> no puedes ejecutarlo no sabe como abrirlo
<Surrealist> pablohn, solo has de sacar el tipo de extensión y asociarlo a algún programa
<chakal^-^> Surrealist, quiere abrir desde la consola la aplicación "vinculada" según la extensión desde consola
<Gibarian> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:18:8b:20:f4:39
<Gibarian>           ACTIVO DIFUSIÓN MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<Gibarian>           Paquetes RX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Gibarian>           Paquetes TX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<chakal^-^> eso no se puede le estoy diciendo
<Gibarian>           colisiones:0 long.colaTX:1000
<Gibarian>           Bytes RX:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<chakal^-^> ala ...
<Surrealist> GatoLoko, !pastebin
<Surrealist> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<thefatloverboy_> me rindo al parecer es imposible activarlas las usb en la maquina vertual
<pablohn> quiero que me reconozca el archivo y me lo abra con la aplicación asociada
<pablohn> eso no existe?
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, en virtualbox no se puede en versión OSE
<chakal^-^> pablohn, no
<chakal^-^> thefatloverboy_, virtualbox ?
<thefatloverboy_> no
<chakal^-^> ?
<thefatloverboy_> no
<chakal^-^> ?
<thefatloverboy_> tengo mas de dos días en esto y nada
<thefatloverboy_> esto esta bien
<Gibarian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539094/
<thefatloverboy_> pero aun asi no funciona
<thefatloverboy_> no se por que
<Surrealist> pablohn, si tu archivo se llama loquesea.gif, extraes lo que viene detrás del punto y lo metes en un case con todas las opciones, no es muy complicado
<chakal^-^> que maquina virtual !
<Gibarian> y una vez mas, disculpen... desconocia lo del pastebin
<chakal^-^> te lo han dicho 2 veces thefatloverboy_ si no dices cual usas DIFICIL
<Surrealist> pablohn, si no tienen extensión, pues supongo que se puede hacer, pero ahora mismo no se como
<chakal^-^> Surrealist, que no se puede hacer eso que dice xD
<thefatloverboy_> te digo que descargue el de la pagina www.virtualbox.org
<chakal^-^> no se puede abrir una aplicación asociada a un archivo desde consola hay que hacer: aplicacion archivo
<pablohn> Surrealist, si el archivo si que tiene extension, pero yo quiero que me lo abra con el programa adecuado
<Surrealist> thefatloverboy_, la versión privativa si que deja, lo he hecho yo miles de veces
<chakal^-^> a no ser que sea un .run, .sh o similar
<pablohn> si le pongo una imagen, con el visor, si lo pongo un mp3, con el reproductor, si le pongo una url, con el navegador
<pablohn> etc etc etc
<chakal^-^> o .bin, vamos ejecutable y que teng aun lote de comandos no un ./cancion.mp3 y se habrá el reproductor
<thefatloverboy_> por que en pagina de ellos dicen
<thefatloverboy_> como instalarlo
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, si de el nombre del archivo puedes sacar un patrón(como por ejemplo la extensión), se puede montar
<thefatloverboy_> pero es por consola
<thefatloverboy_> y eso es lo que yo hice
<chakal^-^> Surrealist ?
<thefatloverboy_> k ?
<chakal^-^> Surrealist, ya te entiendo
<chakal^-^> Surrealist, quiereas hacer un script segun su extension se habra ...
<pablohn> exacto, es que dentro de un tiempo me voy a poner al desarrollo de ese script
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, si, esa es una idea fácil de hacer, pero todos han de tener extensión...
<chakal^-^> un poco engorroso pero hacer un script, ver la extension y segun esta asociarlo
<pablohn> si alguien se quiere apuntar
<chakal^-^> Surrealist, no hace falta, file archivo xD
<pablohn> existe la opcion file
<chakal^-^> siempre te dira el tipo de programa
<pablohn> que te dice el formato del archivo
<Surrealist> pablohn, no es muy complicado, en 10-15 linias está hecho
<chakal^-^> peor hay cientos de extensiones ...
<pablohn> Surrealist, si sabes de programación en shell y te quieres apuntar...
<pablohn> chakal^-^, prueba a poner en la consola file y una imagen ;)
<chakal^-^> usando basename para pillar la extension y si es null pues file
<pablohn> o file *.mp3
<thefatloverboy_> bueno adios
<Surrealist> Gibarian, pues si te quieres conectar por red y estás en una típica SOHO, pon esto en consola: sudo dhclient eth0
<chakal^-^> pablohn, pero va sa tener otro problema ...
<pablohn> chakal^-^, dime
<chakal^-^> como vas a buscar el archivo si no esta en el PATH y no e sejecutable ?
<pablohn> para eso he entrado, para ver si existe... los problemas... etc
<ichzazen> he vuelto
<pablohn> el archivo se le pasa como argumento chakal^-^
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, el path se puede arreglar fácilmente
<chakal^-^> ejecuta archivo.xxx ?
<chakal^-^> y ejecuta es el script ?
<ichzazen> el tema es que si corro el actualizador del bios programado para Vista, en Xp, no me va a generar dramas?
<chakal^-^> bueno, puede funcionar si
<chakal^-^> de todas maneras que manera de complicarse pablohn xD es un ejercicio ?
<Gibarian> Voy a intentarlo surrealisy
<LUCKATONI> que os estais proponiendo?
<ichzazen> El actualizador del bios viene en dos sabores: DOS y Windows
<Gibarian> surrealist
<Surrealist> Gibarian, bien!
<pablohn> chakal^-^, para nada, es un programa que creo que vendría muy bien para los novatos
<ichzazen> Supongo que la version para Windows es un GUI de la de DOS
<ichzazen> pero... y si no...
<pablohn> chakal^-^, y no es ejercicio de la universidad ni nada por el estilo, es simplemente una idea mia
<Gibarian> lo que me extraña es que las pc y laptops con Guindows si se conectan al dhcp
<Surrealist> pablohn, y si usas gnome-do?
<Gibarian> y la mia, y las otras con xubuntu no
<chakal^-^> pablohn, pero tienes que usar por narices un comodin para lanzar el script: exec archivo
<Gibarian> vamos a ver que pasa con el dhclient
<chakal^-^> y el exec sería el que lee la extension por basename o file
<chakal^-^> esa es la idea
<LUCKATONI> chakal, complicate tu tambien y ayudales
<ichzazen> y si la corro y me quema la BIOS?
<chakal^-^> lo que no puedes hacer es chmod + x archivo; ./archivo.mp3
<chakal^-^> me sigues pablohn
<pablohn> qué hace gnome-do?
<chakal^-^> y segun la extension ejecuta la aplicacion
<chakal^-^> e sun lanzador y dock pablohn
<Gibarian> y la solucion que sale aqui
<Gibarian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=900804
<pablohn> yo quiero que sea a traves de consola
<Gibarian> aplica para mi problema?
<pablohn> y el tema de los permisos... si no tiene permiso de ejecución pues un error y ya está
<Tarrasquero> pablohn, antes se deve montar el dispositivo y despues sincronizar y ejecutar 3 cositas
<Tarrasquero> todo auto
<chakal^-^> pablohn,
<chakal^-^> <chakal^-^> un poco engorroso pero hacer un script, ver la extension y segun esta asociarlo
<chakal^-^> perdón xD
<chakal^-^> http://pastebin.com/nv68VrnE pablohn un ejemplo
<chakal^-^> luego ese script lo metes en /bin/exec por ejemplo, y para lanzar cualquier: exec archivo
<chakal^-^> así con los avi, jpg, doc, .-...
<pablohn> Tarrasquero, no entiendo lo que dices de los dispositivos, no sé a que te refieres
<chakal^-^> $1 es el archivo que le pasas
<chakal^-^> bueno me estas leyendo pablohn o paso
<Tarrasquero> si un cd o un pen o un mp3 dispositivo
<pablohn> chakal^-^, si te leo
<pablohn> Tarrasquero, quiero simplemente que lo ejecute, si el archivo está lo lanzas y si no está pues no existe
<Surrealist> Gibarian, no creo, con dhclient no te responde ningún dhcp server?
<pablohn> Tarrasquero, no quiero que sea tan completo
<pablohn> chakal^-^, es algo parecido
<Tarrasquero> tu quieres monitorizar una carpeta en concreto?
<pablohn> Tarrasquero, para nada
<pablohn> Tarrasquero, simplemente miscript archivo
<pablohn> y que ejecute la aplicación correcta para abrir el archivo
<awueloarrekinte> Gibarian:
<awueloarrekinte> si tienes lap con win y funciona la red, copia los datos de conexion en xubuntu
<pablohn> chakal^-^, como veo sabes algo de programación en bash, yo es que estoy aprendiendo tcsh
<cousteau> a ver, de qué hablabais? un programa que abre un archivo, independientemente de su tipo?
<cousteau> os vale xdg-open o gvfs-open?
<Gibarian> no
<Gibarian> dice no leases, no dhcp offers
<Surrealist> Gibarian, puedes conectar tu pc con una toma que veas que windows funciona?
<Surrealist> Gibarian, así descartas que sea el cable o cualquier cosa física
<cousteau> chakal^-^: y sería   ext=`file $1`, sin espacios a los lados del =
<Gibarian> conecte una laptop vista, de mi compañero de oficina
<Gibarian> y se conecta sin problemas
<Godfather_> hola estoy intenado ejecutar un programa, pero ttiene un error cargando "shared libraries", aquí está lo que me pasa: http://pastebin.com/FUw2es4A  , alguna idea?
<Gibarian> es de la que estoy hablando
<chakal^-^> separalo pablohn
<awueloarrekinte> Gibarian:  vete a inicio-ejecutar-cmd
<cousteau> aunque yo usaría mejor   ext="$(file --mime-type "$1")"
<awueloarrekinte> despues ipconfig /all
<awueloarrekinte> copias los datos, ip, mascara y puerta de enlace
<cousteau> pero todo eso ya lo hacen gvfs-open y xdg-open
<awueloarrekinte> despues arrancas con xubuntu, y en la config de la red agregas esos datos
<Surrealist> awueloarrekinte, claro que lo copie todo ahí, no pasa nada no?
<Surrealist> awueloarrekinte, lo mejor es que si no sabes algo correctamente no intentes ayudar
<pablohn> chakal^-^, vente al privado
<awueloarrekinte> Surrealist: no entiendo
<Killman> hola
<Gibarian> aqui esta, copie todo lo que arroja el ipconfig /all
<Gibarian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539112/
<Killman> conocen de alguna app para convertir ficheros de .mp3 a .ogg de 500kbps ?
<cousteau> Godfather_: de dónde diablos sacaste ese programa? depende de la libstdc++.so.5, que creo que ya no está soportada
<Killman> una app que sea qt
<LUCKATONI> Hola Killman PHP
<cousteau> Killman: con sox se automatiza todo
<cousteau> qt? no sé, prueba winFF (no sé si es gtk o qt)
<Gibarian> por donde edito la info, en eth0?
<awueloarrekinte> Surrealist:  en las empresas las tomas de red suelen estar pacheadas, cada toma a su red correspondiente, no se suele tener el dhcp activado
<Godfather_> cousteau, ya veo ya, es un softphone (un cliente de voip)
<Killman> cousteau: ok gracias voy a ver
<cousteau> Godfather_: acabo de ver que hay un paquete llamado libstdc++5 que la provee
<Godfather_> cousteau, http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-18_amd64.deb
<Godfather_> voy a probar a instalarlo
<Tarrasquero> te sirbe esta?→ SoundConverter
<Surrealist> Surrealist, bueno, lo mejor antes es preguntar. Desde luego que si sigue tus consejos y se copia todos los datos de red, ip incluida, tendrá más problemas de los que ya tiene
<cousteau> Godfather_: no te molestes, está en repositorios
<dannyLopez> buenas alguien de aca ha escuchado esta emisora, es que yo no he podido
<dannyLopez> http://www.radiofg.com/pubintroplayer.php?wrid=2
<cousteau> si usas Maverick lo tienes en repos
<Surrealist> awueloarrekinte, sin contar que hasta le puede molestar al vecino, que no es de lo que se trata
<cousteau> dannyLopez: a mí me va, después de darle al play
<cousteau> tengo el plugin mplayer de firefox
<Godfather_> cousteau, en los míos no
<cousteau> Godfather_: qué ubuntu usas?
<Surrealist> awueloarrekinte, como ves, pone claramente: DHCP habilitado . . . . . . . . . . . . . : sí
<Godfather_> cousteau, 10.04
<Tarrasquero> dannylopez, yo si la escucho
<dannyLopez> cousteau: como instalo ese plugin?
<cousteau> Godfather_: en ese caso tienes que activar los backports
<cousteau> (no sé cómo se hace)
<Godfather_> cousteau, mira esto, http://pastebin.com/dYqeKfzy
<cousteau> o, si te lo bajas, bájatelo de aquí: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/libstdc++5
<Godfather_> diría que los tengo puestos
<cousteau> Godfather_: 32 bits o 64?
<Godfather_> voy a probar con ese
<Godfather_> 64
<dannyLopez> a mi me salen los controles pero cuando le doy play me manda a esta pagina http://www.radiofg.com/altpages/noplugin.html
<Godfather_> cousteau, http://pastebin.com/dxmLPs7t
<Godfather_> con el paquete que me diste lo mismo
<cousteau> Godfather_: yo desinstalaría el de debian e instalaría el de ubuntu, por si acaso
<Surrealist> Gibarian, podrías usar wireshark si lo tienes instalado, quizá te da una pista de lo que está pasando
<awueloarrekinte> comprueba los dns
<Godfather_> cousteau, cómo hago?
<Godfather_> dpkg -r ?
<cousteau> Godfather_: desinstálalo con sudo apt-get remove libstdc++5, ve a Orígenes de software, Actualizaciones, activa backports, cierra, y vuelve a instalarlo
<chakal^-^> pablohn, vete probando ... http://pastebin.com/yP8kywtB
<chakal^-^> el =~ es para activar regexp en bash
<pablohn> chakal^-^, vente al privado mejor, para no llenar el canal
<cousteau> chakal^-^, pablohn: ¿por qué no usáis algo como gvfs-open o xdg-open?
<chakal^-^> cousteau, es por consola
<cousteau> o creo que también gnome-open
<chakal^-^> cousteau, ejecuta segun el tipo de archivo, eso quería pablohn
<cousteau> chakal^-^: ah, y qué hace xdg-open?
<chakal^-^> quiere ejecutar sea lo que sea el programa asociado
<cousteau> !man gnome-open
<kubot> gnome-open | This program opens files using file handlers configured in GNOME. OPTIONS Usage: gnome-open [OPTION... | Prueba « man gnome-open » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/gnome-open.1.html
<cousteau> !man xdg-open
<kubot> xdg-open | xdg-open opens a file or URL in the user’s preferred application. If aURL is provided the URL will be opened in the user’s preferred web browser. | Prueba « man xdg-open » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/xdg-open.1.html
<Godfather_> cousteau, no puedo hacer eso, no me sale en mis backports, hago update y confirmo que tengo los backports activados (Hit http://es.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/main Packages)
<Godfather_> asi que desde aptitude no puedo desinstalar
<Surrealist> Gibarian, además, una vez has conectado el cable, puedes comprobar si la tarjeta da link con el switch con la app: mii-tool
<chakal^-^> interesante cousteau
<Godfather_> cousteau, lol, perdona sí q sale
<pablohn> cousteau, lo mismo digo
<pablohn> cousteau, vine aquí para ver si existia el programa que yo tenía en mente
<chakal^-^> no lo conocía ni yo xD
<pablohn> y al parecer ya existe
<fzeta> hola perlas! nas noches...
<pablohn> aunque a mi no me funciona con un pdf :P
<Godfather_> cousteau, http://pastebin.com/DxikiKq9
<dannyLopez> cousteau: y no hay algun plugin para el chrome o el chromiun?
<Gibarian> dejame ver
<cousteau> dannyLopez: de mplayer? creo que vale el mismo que para firefox
<Gibarian> estoy editando el auto eth0
<Godfather_> cousteau, creo que está algo mal referido al path, mira esto http://pastebin.com/NBUmwC83
<cousteau> gecko-mediaplayer
<Gibarian> operacion no permitida, interfaz no encontrada
<cousteau> Godfather_: a lo mejor con   LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib ./programa
<cousteau> pero no debería hacer falta
<Godfather_> cousteau, nope... sigue igual
<cousteau> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 ./programa   quizá?
<Godfather_> cousteau, con la linea de antes he modificado mi ld_library_path
<Godfather_> no se que contenia, ahora me sale a /usr/lib
<cousteau> Godfather_: el programa ese es open source?
<Surrealist> Gibarian, si tienes un router corriente que te da los datos, no hace falta que edites las interfaces a mano
<Godfather_> cousteau, no
<cousteau> Godfather_: no contenía nada... y si cierras el terminal y vuelves a abrir se resetea
<Godfather_> cousteau, ah ok
<pablohn> cousteau, gracias por la info del programa que abre archivos, vine a ver si existía y si no me pondría a su desarrollo, pero alguien ya pensó en ello jejeje
<pablohn> chakal^-^, gracias por el interés y esos principios de programa ^^
<Godfather_> cousteau, tampoco, lo hago en dos lineas de todas formas lo que me dices
<cousteau> pablohn: cuando haces doble clic en un archivo y se te abre solo, es porque se ejecuta uno de los tres (creo que gvfs-open)
<Godfather_> primero hago LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib y luego hago el ./programa
<cousteau> Godfather_: tiene que ser en una sola
<Godfather_> ahm
<Gibarian> no es un router, estamos conectados a un switch, y luego a un servidor
<cousteau> o si no, poner   export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib   y luego el programa
<Godfather_> ./xtensoftphone: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Godfather_> eso con ld_library_path
<cousteau> O_o ...a lo mejor es para 32 bits y no para 64
<chakal^-^> uff, que estáis haciendo ?
<awueloarrekinte> Gibarian: pregunta al departamento de informatica por los datos
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, intentando arrancar el x-lite
<cousteau> Godfather_: a lo mejor instalando ia32-libs... pero mejor mira a ver qué otros programas de VoIP hay
<cousteau> por ejemplo, Ekiga
<Godfather_> cousteau, pero si está instalada desde los repositorios backports de lenni?
<chakal^-^> y por que no inicia, no vi la charla
<awueloarrekinte> si copiando los datos como te he indicado antes no consigues hacer funcionar la red, habla con sistemas y que te digan los daots
<awueloarrekinte> datos*
<cousteau> Godfather_: a lo mejor _el programa_ es para 32b y no 64
<chakal^-^> y tienes la arquitectura de64 bits supongo
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, ./xtensoftphone: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chakal^-^> Godfather_, pues instala libstdc++.so.5
<Godfather_> sí, de hecho estoy seguro que es para 32bits
<cousteau> Godfather_: en serio, creo que mejor buscar otro prog
<chakal^-^> ia32-libs: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> hay lo tienes (con apt-file)
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, instalada está.
<cousteau> Godfather_: pues prueba instalando las ia32-libs, o buscando otro prog
<pablohn> chakal^-^, te he agradecido por privado el interes mostrado, y lo hago por aqui
<chakal^-^> sudo depmod -e
<pablohn> chakal^-^, muchas gracias :)
<chakal^-^> sudo ldconfig
<chakal^-^> prueba
<pablohn> chakal^-^, voy a hacer mi práctica de teoría de algoritmos, nos vemos ;)
<Godfather_> WARNING: -e needs -E or -F
<chakal^-^> con -a vale, perdón
<Godfather_> ah ok
<chakal^-^> sudo depmod -a; sudo ldconfig
<chakal^-^> como has instalado x-lite ?
<cousteau> Godfather_: ese error te sale ahora?
<chakal^-^> debería ejecutarse independientemente que sea este para 32 o 64 bits
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, http://pastebin.com/Qf46YT1a
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, es un ejecutable, no hay ni que instalarlo.
<Godfather_> no conozco las ia32-libs, pruebo a instalarlas?
<chakal^-^> haz un ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5
<chakal^-^> no esta linkado mmm: ldd x-lite
<cousteau> Godfather_: y has instalado ia32-libs?
<chakal^-^> mira ver si sale correctamente la ruta libstdc++.so.5
<Godfather_> cousteau, no
<chakal^-^> no decías que estaba ya Godfather_ ?
<cousteau> Godfather_: pues instálalas, son las bibliotecas de compatibilidad de 32 bits (o algo así, me parece)
<chakal^-^> necesitas ia32
<Godfather_> cousteau, he mirado y ese paquete ya está instalado por defecto
<Godfather_> pq yoo no las instalé
<chakal^-^> mira ver
<Godfather_> i A ia32-libs                       - ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and
<chakal^-^> deberías tener /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5
<Godfather_> me sale la i de installed
<cousteau> Godfather_: ah... pues entonces ya no sé
<Godfather_> http://pastebin.com/7Yz033yv
<chakal^-^> dpkg -L ia32-libs | grep libstdc++.so.5
<chakal^-^> que t esale Godfather_
<chakal^-^>         libstdc++.so.5 => not found
<chakal^-^> kekeke
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, vacío
<chakal^-^> esta mal linkado
<chakal^-^> no lo tienes bien instalado socio
<chakal^-^> i A
<chakal^-^> reinstala lib-ia32
<Godfather_> hago remove --purge y luego install ?
<chakal^-^> si
<Godfather_> ok
<chakal^-^> tienes que tener /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5 no /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<chakal^-^> eso es que esta mal instalado
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, vale
<Godfather_> me lo instaló wine
<Godfather_> pq ahora al hacer remove purge me quiere borrar el wine
<chakal^-^> jejeje
<chakal^-^> usa dpkg --force-a --purge lib-ia32
<chakal^-^> y lo instalas con apt/aptitude
<chakal^-^> así no te borra wine ...
<Godfather_> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove lib-ia32 which isn't installed.
<chakal^-^> ia32-libs perdón !
<Godfather_> lol
<Godfather_> xd
<chakal^-^> usa dpkg --force-a --purge ia32-libs
<chakal^-^> xD
<Godfather_> ale
<cousteau> y por qué no   sudo aptitude reinstall ia32-libs   ?
<cousteau> o   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ia32-libs
<chakal^-^> para el caso, podría si
<cousteau> así no se desinstala nada
<Godfather_> http://pastebin.com/a9YTzpkW
<chakal^-^> para desvincularlo
<chakal^-^> ya esta, prueba
<Godfather_> ./xtensoftphone: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chakal^-^> mama mia xD
<chakal^-^> dpkg -L ia32-libs | grep libstdc++.so.5
<chakal^-^> algo raro tienes por hay
<Godfather_> no devuelve nada
<chakal^-^> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chakal^-^> mmm es raro, o sea no se instala
<cousteau> me parece que la libstdc++.so.5 no está en ia32-libs de lucid...
<cousteau> mejor usar otra app, yo qué sé, Ekiga o algo así
<Godfather_> con Ekiga le cambio el puerto y se vuelve loco
<chakal^-^> ostias es verdad
<chakal^-^> libstdc++5: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<chakal^-^> mete libstdc++5:
<chakal^-^> sudo aptitude install libstdc++5
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, :-?
<cousteau> chakal^-^: ya lo tiene
<cousteau> lo acaba de isntalar
<chakal^-^> pues prueba un ln -s
<cousteau> pero es para 64 bits y no para 32
<chakal^-^> locate /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<chakal^-^> si no te sale en /lib32 malo
<chakal^-^> locate libstdc++.so.5
<chakal^-^> antes sudo updatedb mmm
<Godfather_> no, solo me sale en /sr/lib
<chakal^-^> no puede ser, tienes lucid no ?
<chakal^-^> deberías tener esa librería en ia32-libs
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, sí
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, n
<Godfather_> o
<Godfather_> xD
<Godfather_> root@tesio:~/Downloads/xten-xlite# locate libstdc++.so.5
<Godfather_> /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5
<Godfather_> /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<chakal^-^> has echo el updatedb ?
<Godfather_> sí
<chakal^-^> pero, si haces un dpkg -L ia32-libs sale algo ?
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, a saco de cosas
<chakal^-^> no son mas que librerías para /lib32 u /usr/lib32
<chakal^-^> y no sale libstdc++.so.5 ? jur
<cousteau> me da a mí que las únicas opciones van a ser 1) actualizar a Maverick, o 2) usar otro programa
<cousteau> si no te gusta Ekiga, hay otros
<chakal^-^> apt-cache policy ia32-libs | grep 500
<Godfather_> root@tesio:/usr/lib32# ls libstd*
<Godfather_> libstdc++.so.6  libstdc++.so.6.0.13
<chakal^-^> que te sale
<Godfather_> sale la .6
<Godfather_> no la .5
<chakal^-^> apt-cache policy ia32-libs | grep 500
<cousteau> chakal^-^: mira en http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/ia32-libs/filelist , no aparece libstdc++.so.5
<Godfather_> root@tesio:/usr/lib32# apt-cache policy ia32-libs | grep 500
<Godfather_>         500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/universe Packages
<Godfather_>         500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages
<cousteau> sin embargo en http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amd64/ia32-libs/filelist sí
<chakal^-^> ya veo
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Godfather_> Tarrasquero, al ser tan pocas líneas no creía conveniente usar pastebin
<chakal^-^> Godfather_, mete el repositorio http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main amd64 Packages
<chakal^-^> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid main
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, per ya te digo, en mis repositorios sí que está libstdc++.so.5
<chakal^-^> prueba con ese repositorio de PPA
<chakal^-^> yo le tengo de ese
<Godfather_> y cual me elegirá?
<pipo65> hey chakal^-^  como anda usted
<Godfather_> ya he metido el repositorio y he hecho update, ahora?
<chakal^-^> echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<chakal^-^> hola pipo65
<Godfather_> estoy con el dist-upgrade, tardará 2 minutos
<chakal^-^> te actualiza ia32-libs ?
<Godfather_> no
<chakal^-^> la ultima solución es hacer un ln de la libstdc++.so.6 a libstdc++.so.5 (que es de 32 bits) al directorio /usr/lib32/
<chakal^-^> por que no se me ocurre mas cosas xD
<Godfather_> http://pastebin.com/9g981EDH
<chakal^-^> sudo ln -s /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5; sudo ldconfig
<chakal^-^> y pruebas ...: x-lite
<chakal^-^> ya que tienes ese repositorio mete la huella Godfather_: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<chakal^-^> y prueba eso ultimo a ver ... o usa ekiga xD
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, ok ahora la meto, pero qué es ese repositorio? me ha actualizado hasta el grub
<chakal^-^> es del wine ultimo
<mimecar> no deberia actualizar nada de grub
<Godfather_> mimecar, pienso es pq no lo tenía actualizado de antes, a saber
<chakal^-^> seguramente por que del PPA no se actualiza el grub
<chakal^-^> lo puedes mirar: apt-cache policy grub
<chakal^-^> a ver si cuelga de ese repositorio
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, http://pastebin.com/gRD8xBG9
<chakal^-^> debería salir en http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ en main
<chakal^-^> no traga Godfather_ ... pues nada
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, sí sí, sale de ahí, me extrañó de todas formas, pensé q había actualizado hace poco pero no
<chakal^-^> puedes intentar bajar esa librería de 32 bits libstdc++.so.5
<Godfather_> esto...  que le den
<chakal^-^> nada, borrala no te vale esa: sudo rm /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5; sudo ldconfig
<Godfather_> pero de todas formas
<mimecar> cuidado con lo que haceis
<chakal^-^> borrala para no guarrear
<mimecar> borrar esa librería del sistema puede tener consecuencias
<Godfather_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492768
<Godfather_> mira ese enlace chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> mimecar, es un enlace de la /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 para ve rsi tragaba tranquilo :)
<chakal^-^> mimecar, lo digo por que s elo dije yo, s elo que hago
<Godfather_> ahí un tio pone que le funciona
<mimecar> libstdc++ es crítica del sistema tenerlo en cuenta
<chakal^-^> ains ... no lees mimecar ? x
<Godfather_> It works fine under 10.04 for me, but I find that the voice quality isn't great. You could try Ekiga instead, which can be installed through Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center.
<Godfather_> Veo que coincide contigo en lo de ekiga xD
<chakal^-^> claro
<Godfather_> Lo he probado antes, pero al usar un puerto distinto de 5060 parece que no conecta
<Godfather_> es el puerto por defecto de SIP
<Godfather_> y en la direccion de registro le he puesto ip:port, pero parece que no le gusta, y no veo ninguna otra parte donde elegir el puerto
<Godfather_> de todas formas el tio ese lo ha hecho rular
<Godfather_> o eso dice xD
<chakal^-^> actualiza a maverick si puedes Godfather_
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, imposible
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, a mi nuevo dell no le gusta maverick, se queda negro
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> que es una ATI ?
<chakal^-^> o AEL ?
<Godfather_> sí, pero lo raro es que ni con la alternate
<chakal^-^> :)
<Godfather_> no puedo ni instalarlo
<chakal^-^> o sea lo has probado ya
<chakal^-^> cual es concretamente
<Godfather_> he probado de todo, ninguna versión me va
 * chakal^-^ VIDEO: Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]   dimensions:    1680x1050 pixels (445x278 millimeters)
<chakal^-^> yo tengo esa yu me va fina
<mimecar> mira si es incompatible con tu ordenador
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, cual es qué?
<chakal^-^> tu modelo
<Godfather_> de tarjeta dices?
<chakal^-^> si
<mimecar> de ordenador
<chakal^-^> sudo lshw -C video | grep product:
<chakal^-^> por si no lo sabes ...
<Godfather_> iba a mirarlo en gmail
<Godfather_> xD
<chakal^-^> va ...
<Godfather_>        product: M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
<chakal^-^> mmm esa debería ir
<chakal^-^> aunque ... es integrada ?
<Godfather_> te juro que no va, y he probado con 32 y 64 bits, alternate y no alternate, versión DVD incluso xD
<Godfather_> me volví loco
<Godfather_> y esos mismos cds en otros pcs arrancan
<Godfather_> y literalmente es q se queda frito
<Godfather_> no hace ni actividad
<Godfather_> se ve el logo lila abajo pequeño al bootear desde cd
<Godfather_> y luego se queda negra la pantalla
<chakal^-^> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10037692
<Godfather_> pero me pasa eso hasta con la alternate
<Godfather_> de qué me sirve eso?
<Godfather_> quiero decir, no puedo ni instalar
<Godfather_> es decir, no prompt ni nada
<chakal^-^> puedes iniciar en modo recovery
<chakal^-^> usar el driver primitivo vesa/vga y tirar de la X
<chakal^-^> buscar, instalar ...
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, modo recovery puedo iniciar ahora que tengo lucid, sin ella no
<Godfather_> de todas formas, no voy a instalar otra versión por instalar x-lite
<Godfather_> me voy para windows y fuera
<chakal^-^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<chakal^-^> tu mismo
<mimecar> Godfather_: has comprobado si hay alguna incompatibilidad con ese modelo?
<mimecar> el CD 'alternate' en la instalación de ubuntu en consola, si te falle el normal fallará ese
<Godfather_> mimecar, perdi literalmente un día bajando cds y probando
<mimecar> eso no es lo que te he preguntado
<Godfather_> mimecar, no ví nada raro no
<mimecar> si hay una incompatibilidad no se arregla descargando otros cd's
<Godfather_> mimecar, pero es heavy que me funcione la 10.04 y la 11.04 y no la 10.10
<Godfather_> me extrañó mucho
<mimecar> la 11.04?
<Godfather_> sí, me la bajé por probar
<mimecar> si usan el driver libre de ati y tu tarjeta no lo soporta...
<Godfather_> pues me arranca amigo
<chakal^-^> Godfather_, no se trata de probar distribuciones si no de pararse y ver el problema
<chakal^-^> a mi tampoco me iniciaba, entre en modo seguro, use el driver vesa y busque, se trata de buscar un poco
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, ? pero es que yo no puedo ni entrar en modo vesa ni NADA
<Godfather_> no tenía ni SO en el pc
<chakal^-^> la autodeteción de el demonio Xorg a veces no acierta xD
<Godfather_> qué demonio de xorg si ni llegaba a elegir el idioma de instalación
<Godfather_> ¬¬
<chakal^-^> ?
<chakal^-^> pues mal vas, puede que el CD estaría mal grabado o no iniciarías con el cdrom
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, a ver, la pantalla negra me salía ANTES
<Godfather_> no me has leido
<Godfather_> esos CDs los he probado en otros portátiles y SI que iban
<chakal^-^> si no puedes elegir ni el idioma que sale al principio en la POST-BIOS mala cosa
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, y con 10.04 y 11.04 a la primera funcionó
<Godfather_> y no es cosa de los CDS ya q los probé en mi pc y si que arrancaba la instalación normal
<Godfather_> y probé hasta 5 versiones diferentes
<Godfather_> la última creo que fue la server xD
<chakal^-^> tiene sque dar al ENTER para elegir el idioma en la 10.10
<Godfather_> bueno al final utilicé un pen, solo gasté 2 cds
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, ...
<chakal^-^> si no das al ENTER no sale el "menu"
<Godfather_> se queda FRITO
<Godfather_> ya le puedes dar a lo que sea
<chakal^-^> pero, nada mas arrancar con el cd ?
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, es extrañísimo, ya se que cuesta de creer
<Godfather_> meto el cd
<Godfather_> lo lee
<Godfather_> sale una linea de Ubuntu arriba
<Godfather_> y justo después aparece un logo abajo pequeño lila
<Godfather_> de ubuntu debe ser
<chakal^-^> ahora eres tu el que no me lee
<Godfather_> se quita y se queda negra la pantalla y no hace ningún ruido
<chakal^-^> en tu caso tienes que dar al ENTER para poder iniciar una instalación o usar el modo recovery
<mimecar> o ver si el ordenador es incompatible con la 10.10
<chakal^-^> si no das ENTER te pasa lo que te pasa ... inicia por defecto en "probar ubuntu sin alterar el disco"
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, ese menu lo veo
<Godfather_> le doy a instalar ubuntu, q es la 2a opcion
<Godfather_> y es ahí cuando se queda pillado
<Godfather_> no recordaba ese menú ahora
<mimecar> busca si es incompatible..
<chakal^-^> Godfather_, si ves el menu añade xforcevesa
<chakal^-^> si no la autodeteción de la X te intentara usar ati/radeon/fglrx y no es compatible por lo visto
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1633642
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, me acaban de postear nuevas cosas, voy a ver qué dicen
<Godfather_> ivangodfather soy  yo
<Godfather_> el que abrí el hilo
<Godfather_> I too just bought a M5010 from Best Buy and I can't get the Ubuntu installer to load up. I've been using Linux for 10 years, and while I have seen problems like this on bad hardware, I didn't expect it on a new lapto
<Godfather_> mira ese, tb parece q le pasó lo mismo
<chakal^-^> Godfather_, has probado lo que te he dicho ?
<chakal^-^> a parte que tienes metodos de instalación para problemas de la gráfica en ncurses mmm
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, la ALTERNATE no iba
<Godfather_> que es en ncurses
<Godfather_> y no se hacer lo que me dices
<chakal^-^> la pre-instalación o la post- ?
<Godfather_> PRE
<chakal^-^> joe, pues si es raro si
<Godfather_> de todas formas mira que no soy el único
<chakal^-^> habria que ver los registros para saber que falla mmm
<Godfather_> uno de ese post instaló la 10.04 y luego hizo el upgrade
<mimecar> si le pasa a mas gente puede ser un fallo del servidor xorg
<chakal^-^> mimecar, pero en la pre-instalación usando la alternate ???
<chakal^-^> es raro
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, y luego probé la debian lenny, tb con ncurses y sí que me salía el instalador
<Godfather_> todo normal vamos
<chakal^-^> hay no usa xorg mimecar
<mimecar> desde una instalación en consola se queda colgado?
<chakal^-^> eso dice
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, quieres q te ponga la webcam y lo ves?
<chakal^-^> Godfather_, grabalo :)
<mimecar> Godfather_: has comprobado la suma MD5 de la iso?
<chakal^-^> eso decía yo, a ver si va a ser por la iso
<Godfather_> mimecar,  ya puse que probé esos mismos cds en otro pc y nada...
<Godfather_> todo OK
<mimecar> Godfather_: eso no significa nada
<Godfather_> ?
<Godfather_> mimecar, me bajé 5!!!
<mimecar> y?
<Godfather_> y las 5 fallaron
<mimecar> como si bajas 1000
<Godfather_> y en los otros pcs me hace la instalacion bien
<Godfather_> aunque no la hago
<mimecar> si la suma MD5 no coincide la iso es errónea
<mimecar> puede fallar incluso el lector de cd's
<Godfather_> mimecar, si me instala luego la 10.04 ???
<mimecar> luego de?
<Godfather_> el lector de cd va pq me instala la 10.04 sin problemas
<Godfather_> además ya has leido que no soy el único
<chakal^-^> xD
<Godfather_> recristo xD
<chakal^-^> no lo entiendes Godfather_ lo que te esta diciendo mimecar
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, sí q lo entiendo
<Godfather_> pero la ISO está bien
<mimecar> si no eres el único hay un fallo, en la iso o en el sistema
<mimecar> Godfather_: has comprobado la suma md5 si o no
<chakal^-^> puede ir bien la unidad de cd y no instalarse por error de la ISO, aunque en otro pc se instale es indiferente
<TTNK> Godfather_: es momento de crecer y cambiar de distro, no te martirices mas :D
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, con 5 descargas diferentes? sería raro no?
<mimecar> no
<Godfather_> vale, OK, la compruebo para que nos quedamos más tranquilos
<chakal^-^> prueba con un usb-live
<chakal^-^> a parte así no quemas tantos cdrom's
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, ya te dije, quemé 2
<Godfather_> al 3o ya lo hice con usb
<chakal^-^> vajas la iso y usas el creador de usb de ubuntu que esta en el menu administracion/creador de discos de arranque
<chakal^-^> ok
<mimecar> si la iso es errónea, para que usas las herramientas de la propia ISO?
<Godfather_> mimecar, por qué das por supuesto q la iso es erronea?
<mimecar> si no has comprobado la suma MD5 puede ser errónea
<mimecar> no me puedes asegurar que no lo sea
<Godfather_> f3da7da6931e3160738b3067d79e346a  ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<Godfather_> 1b9df87e588451d2ca4643a036020410  ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<mimecar> compruebalo, no lo pegues en el canal
<cousteau> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cousteau> el 2º link
<Godfather_> sí q es correcta
<mimecar> y el primero?
<Godfather_> el primero no importa ya que no la use
<Godfather_> es que hice md5sum *.iso y me equivoqué pegando
<mimecar> ok, has mirado si tu ordenador es incompatible con la última versión de ubuntu?
<TTNK> Godfather_: pero de todos modos verificalo, porque seguro que eso es lo que esta haciendo que falle el iso ya que todo puede fallar menos una imagen de ubuntu
<Godfather_> TTNK, que verifique el qué?
<Godfather_> la iso está verificada
<cyberos> hola acabo de ejecutar kasablanca parece que es un gestor de ficheros en kde pero no esta traducido en español y no puedo cambiar el idioma desde el sistema operativo
<mimecar> cyberos: tienes KDE en español?
<cyberos> no que yo sepa esta incluido en ubuntu ultimate edition 32 bits
<mimecar> esa versión de ubuntu no es oficial
<cyberos> pues es un poco como si fuera un ubuntu alienware y esta muy bien
<mimecar> cyberos: ya, pero han hecho modificaciones que no están en la versión oficial de ubuntu
<TTNK> es como una version pirata esa?
<mimecar> no, es una modificación
<mimecar> le han puesto la tonteria de "ultimate edition"
<cyberos> yo lo tengo personalizado con un tema todo en color oro
<mimecar> cyberos: las preguntas de esa distribución las tendrás que hacer en su canal
<mimecar> no se lo que han modificado
<cyberos> y el puntero esta en 3d dando vueltas
<mimecar> cyberos: por que no has instalado ubuntu / kubuntu?
<cyberos> en su canal ? si lo tiene
<TTNK> en dado caso se podria considerar como que esta basada en ubuntu no? algo como mint?
<mimecar> TTNK: si
<cyberos> no no tiene nada que ver con linux mint
<mimecar> cyberos: es una distribución derivada, como linux mint
<TTNK> desconocia de su existencia
<cyberos> pues si quieres un ubuntu a lo alien ware ya sabes
<TTNK> ok grax :D
<mimecar> si quereís usar distribuciones derivadas que no tienen soporte en el canal, adelante
<cyberos> esta la version 10.04 lts y la 10.10
<dzup2> TTNK: privado
<TTNK> dzup2: ok troll
<zion_> hola buen día a todos
<cyberos> mimecar kubuntu es algo inestable todavia y me gusta esta mas
<cyberos> mimecar , me faltaba este dato ubuntu edition esta en gnome pero al actualizar los paquetes se me pone o instala el script propio de maveric 10,10
<file_not_found> hola, gente
<file_not_found> tengo problemas con java flash plugin
<file_not_found> se pone negra o de otro color cuando carga
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, mimecar , os quedasteis sin ideas después d lo de la iso?
<chakal^-^> Godfather_, :)
<chakal^-^> Godfather_, faltaría ver los registros cuando te falla no podemos saberlo
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, qué registros?
<chakal^-^> y cuando dices que se "bloquea" cual es lo que no funciona ... kernel panic ?
<chakal^-^> los del kernel
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, ni papa, pantalla negra
<chakal^-^> con la alternate o la desktop
<Godfather_> con las dos
<Godfather_> y en las dos veo el menú ese del principio
<chakal^-^> la desktop me lo puedo creer pero la alternate en ncurses me parece raro mmm
<Godfather_> chakal^-^, te lo juro
<Godfather_> y la iso está bien
<chakal^-^> a no ser que tengas problemas en el disco duro que podría ser ... pero si dices que otras te van menos la 10.10 suena a incompatibilidad
<julian> PREGUNTA... tengo un log de ettercap.. quiero quiero filtrar con cat o con lo que sea.. hsta ocn el mismo ettercap... un usuario que esta mirando X web...  alguien sabe algun manual. en español? o como hacerlo
<Godfather_> disco duro lo dudo pq es nada más al "elegir instalar ubuntu" y ahí como si no tienes hd..
<Godfather_> y además, instalé la 11.04 y la 10.04
<Godfather_> y ahora estoy utlizandolo vamos, y tb instalé un w7
<Godfather_> Y desde luego puedes afirmar que es un problema de incompatiblidad ya que otras 2 personas postearon en el foro
<Godfather_> con el mismo problema con este portátil
<chakal^-^> http://www.muylinux.com/2010/12/02/adobe-flash-player-10-2-usa-vdpau-funciona-increible/
<Godfather_> se que son pocas pero creo que es relativamente nuevo el modelo
<chakal^-^> parece que van a meter soporte vdpau en flash
<Godfather_> 32 bits y nvidia
<Godfather_> todo lo contrario en mi caso
<Not_kaut> Hola,soy nueva con esto e ubuntu y quiero chatear con mi página de correo y me dice que éste equipo no tiene instalado plugin que pruebe instalando plugin player 9 o algo así, pero cuando lo descargo no logro instalrlo.Alguién me puede ayudar?
<Not_kaut> Hola , Alguien me puede ayudar?
<Not_kaut> Hola,soy nueva con esto e ubuntu y quiero chatear con mi página de correo y me dice que éste equipo no tiene instalado plugin que pruebe instalando plugin player 9 o algo así, pero cuando lo descargo no logro instalrlo.Alguién me puede ayudar?
<cyberos> chakal yo ayer instale flash player2 beta y he tenido que cambiarlo por la estable ya que en algunos sitios funcionaba bien pero en otros muchos hacia crash
<Not_kaut> Me podrías indicar de como lo bajo o consigo alguno que pudiere instalar?
<Tarrasquero> 7quit
<fzeta> Not_kaut; configura empathy
<Not_kaut> Y como se hace eso
<Not_kaut> esta es mi primera compu
<fzeta> en la parte superior de tú escritorio hay unas carpetica
<fzeta> al lado de la fecha
<fzeta> teclea y sigue las instrucciones
<chakal^-^> carpeta fzeta ? es un sobre
<fzeta> xD chakal^-^
<fzeta> thx
<Not_kaut> Creeras que soy una tarada pero lo único que aparece es una fotografía que coloco mi padre y una parpetilla que dice aplicaciones
<Not_kaut> y nada mas
<chakal^-^> Not_kaut, que usas gnome o kde
<Not_kaut> Al inicio aparecía algo que decia gnome , creo
<Not_kaut> si es gnome
<chakal^-^> alt+f2 empathy
<chakal^-^> sigue el asistente
<Not_kaut> Aparece una ventana que dice ejecutar una aplicación y tiene una ventanilla para llenar
<Not_kaut> ejecutar treminal y otra ejecutar de un archivo
<chakal^-^> escribe empathy y da enter
<chakal^-^> te sugiero que leas una guia Not_kaut: http://guia-uubntu.org
<chakal^-^> perdón: http://guia-ubuntu.org
<Not_kaut> Há aparecido otra ventanilla  de error
<Not_kaut> ha Bueno. gracais igual
<Not_kaut> Tengan todos muy buenas tardes
<julian> buenas buenas
<Surrealist> Alguien sabe como se escapa el caracter < en bash?
<hashashin> Surrealist, \<
<Surrealist> hashashin, no, así no escapa bien
<chakal^-^> '\<'
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, tampoco hay suerte :(
<chakal^-^> Ostias que guapo el synapse el sustituto de gnome-do, va mejor ! guapo guapo http://www.muylinux.com/2010/12/02/synapse-el-nuevo-y-super-rapido-sustituto-de-gnome-do/
<chakal^-^> Surrealist, es que no se que haces
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, simple:  $MYSQL --user=$MYSQL_USER --password=$MYSQL_PASS $MYSQL_DATABASE < ${ARCHIVEROOT}/${CURRENT}/${REST}/${MYSQL_DATABASE}.sql
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, si lo escapo con \, al expandir me pone '<'
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, y entonces no le pasa el archivo que necesito
<chakal^-^> al expandir ?
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, si, digamos que el proceso por el cual se intercambian las variables por los valores que tocan, se llama expansión.
<chakal^-^> eso se llama redireción no expansión cada cosa por su nombre tio
<chakal^-^> si es bash prueba a encerrarlo en comillas simples
<chakal^-^> exec = `$MYSQL --user=$MYSQL_USER --password=$MYSQL_PASS $MYSQL_DATABASE < ${ARCHIVEROOT}/${CURRENT}/${REST}/${MYSQL_DATABASE}.sql`
<chakal^-^> exec
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, la redirección, es lo que usas con <, la expansión es otra cosa!
<chakal^-^> Surrealist, es bash o mysql < ?
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, es un script en bash, que usa mysql. Lo que quiero es pasar una base de datos que tengo en archivo al servidor.
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, por eso necesito redirigir el archivo a la entrada de mysql
<chakal^-^> redirigir, expandir me estas volviendo loco :)
<Surrealist> chakal^-^, es fácil, si quieres ver que es la expansión, usa bash -x ./script :D
<chakal^-^> es no es expansion es BASH_XTRACEFD
<chakal^-^> .... madre mia
<chakal^-^> una manera de comprobar si un archivo es ejecutable que tiene que ver con "expandir" ?
<chakal^-^> lo que se expande es el universo no el archivo
<Surrealist> no hombre, que no me entiendes, ya se que bash -x es para debugear!
<chakal^-^> pues no te entiendo no :)
 * fzeta see you later!
<Surrealist> nose, si tu haces echo $VAR, como llamas al proceso por el cual bash substituye $VAR por lo que tienes en esa variable?
<chakal^-^> eso si vale
<chakal^-^> pero otra cosa es < y otra distinta $VAR
<Surrealist> ya se que bash -x no hace eso, eso es simplemente para ver la ejecucción del script, pero al fin y al cabo, ahí ves como todas las variables se expanden, es decir cambian por el valor que han de tener
<Surrealist> claro, < es redirección
<chakal^-^> te estoy diciendo que <> es para redirecionar en bash
<Surrealist> de toda la vida! ;)
<chakal^-^> tienes que usar comillas y mas si las variables son cadenas
<Surrealist> bueno, no creo que sea eso
<chakal^-^> que error te da al ejecutarlo
<Surrealist> yo creo que se queda tonto con ese caracter, a ver si encuentro la forma ya que es lo que me queda para que me funcione...
<Surrealist> no da error, simplemente la expansión no la hace bien, solo sale la primera parte, hasta el <
<chakal^-^> comprueba ${ARCHIVEROOT}/${CURRENT}/${REST}/${MYSQL_DATABASE}.sql si es correcto
<chakal^-^> echo "${ARCHIVEROOT}/${CURRENT}/${REST}/${MYSQL_DATABASE}.sql"
<Nutub> hola, alguien puede decirme pq no puedo ver los acentos ?
<Riveryk> alguien conoce alguna pagina donde me expliquen bien lainstalacion y uso del fragout???
<turuton> hola necesito una pequeña consulta
<ShadoW_LnX> !pregunta turuton
<kubot> turuton: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<turuton> gracias,soy nuevo necesito un manual explicativo de wireshark
<flypp> turuton, http://seguridadyredes.nireblog.com/post/2008/03/24/analisis-de-red-con-wireshark-filtros-de-captura-y-visualizacian
<turuton> muchas gracias es loque necesitava.
<Nutub> alguien sabe como solucionar el problema de los archivos con "codificacion no válida"?
<el_fari> hola, necesito ayuda
<chakal^-^> !ask el_fari
<kubot> el_fari: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<el_fari> cambie de sesion para probar unity y no puedo entrtar de nuevo en mi gnome
<el_fari> reinicio pero no salen las lineas del grup para poder iniciar a prueba de fallos
<chakal^-^> es la que usa UNR no ?
<el_fari> ??
<chakal^-^> el interfaz para ubuntu netbook edition
<el_fari> si
<chakal^-^> el_fari, deja pulsado la tecla shiff para entrar al grub
<el_fari> me quede en esta sesion y no tengo modo grafico, asi que estoy ciego
<el_fari> es la de flecha arriba de la izqi¡uoierda?
<chakal^-^> exacto
<el_fari> probando
<el_fari> esto de ser de culo inquieto me da mas de un problema
<el_fari> tengo pantalla, pero sin elementos en ella
<el_fari> alguna ordenn para cambiar de sesion ?
<chakal^-^> no puedes borrar unity desde el modo recovery ?
<el_fari> solo tengo pantalla azul, y alt  f2 no funciona
<chakal^-^> accede a un terminal virtual (control+alt+F1)
<chakal^-^> hay puedes logearte y borrarlo
<el_fari> y solo cambiar de sesion, seria posible?
<el_fari> como deberia borrar
<chakal^-^> si no tienes el applet ... no puedes
<chakal^-^> si tienes la barra de gnome accede a la consola
<xangua> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<el_fari> no tengo barras
<caravena> Alguien sabe que paquete de simbolos debo instalar para esta función? http://paste.ubuntu.com/539205/
<xangua> el_fari: Control+Alt+t para lanzar la terminal, lanzas: gnome-panel
<el_fari> con sudo?
<chakal^-^> paquete de simboloas caravena ?
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-03
<caravena> chakal^-^, Si para esto: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60001094/ThreadStacktrace.txt
<el_fari> sin exito
<el_fari> no logro lanzar la terminal
<el_fari> procedo a reinstalar, menos mal que tengo el home aparte. Gracias de todos modos
<juan-arg> aver si alguno me puede tirar una mano..
<juan-arg> tengo una placa wifi de 500mw y lo maximo que la hice trabajar es 100mw.. (me cambio mucho ya que estoy a 500m del router) vivo en un campo
<m4v> cual necesitas? la mano derecha o la izquierda?
<juan-arg> la que venga
<m4v> :P
<m4v> y cual es el problema? no entendí bien tu último mensaje
<mama21mama> juan-arg, que placa es?
<juan-arg> m4v, tengo una placa wifi (que tiene un chipste que trabaja a 500mw) pero como no estoy podiendo activar el iwpriv wlan0 highpower 1 .. ya que sale (no private ioctls) solo la puedo usar a 100mw
<juan-arg> mama21mama, ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<juan-arg> m4v, mama21mama alguna idea?
<mama21mama> ejame ver
<mama21mama> *dejame
<juan-arg> estoy usando el driver.. rt2870sta,rt2800usb,rt2x00usb
<juan-arg> y rt2x00lib
<juan-arg> bueno.. gente algun idea? mama21mama ? o m4v ?
<mama21mama> por el driver seguro
 * juan-arg esta impaciente
<juan-arg> mama21mama, sip de eso seguro
<mama21mama> juan-arg, proba con RT3070
<juan-arg> mama21mama, y pongo en lista negra el resto?
<juan-arg> o lo mando de una?
<mama21mama> solo usa ese
<mama21mama> RT3070
<george2002> hola mama21mama ley to post del conky, me ayudo mucho
<mama21mama> george2002, mu bien.
<george2002> mama21mama: recuerdas como es el comando para hacer una instalacion de el entorno kde pero solo el entorno?
<mama21mama> no recuerdo
<george2002> ok y de casualida sabras de un emulador de xbox para limux?
<mama21mama> no la verdad no se cual.
<Ubuntu1234> Holaaaaaaa
<Ubuntu1234>  !rtfm
<Ubuntu1234> Quien de aqui odia windows
<Ubuntu1234> Esta muerto este canal
<m4v> Ubuntu1234: por favor vigila tu actitud, este es un canal de soporte. Necesitas ayuda con Ubuntu?
<Enrike> que tal
<Ubuntu1234> Mmmmm siiiii
<Ubuntu1234> Esta igual o mas lento que mocosoft winbugs
<Ubuntu1234> Hice una instalacion normal
<Ubuntu1234> Con o sin compiz es lento
<Ubuntu1234> Tebgo un compaq presario f700
<reisilver> hola Enrike
<pipo65> arp-off:
<migbertweb> cual es la ram ubuntu1234
<pipo65> buenas
<Ubuntu1234> 2gb
<reisilver> hola pipo65
<pipo65> hola reisilver
<Enrike> que tal reisilver
<migbertweb> abre el monitor del sistema y verifica cual proceso esta consumiendo el CPU
<pipo65> hola Enrike
<pipo65> top
<pipo65> si lo tienes instalado htop
<reisilver> bien
<reisilver> gracias
<chakal^-^> Ubuntu1234, quizás v alento por que no tienes instalado el soporte pra tu gráfica, necesitas instalar el driver ya que de lo contrario el dibujado de los gráficos se los come la mayoría el CPU
<Ubuntu1234> Ninguno, el cpu esta bn, solo funciona lento. Ya vi los procesos y el unico que consume ram consoderablemente es compiz
<migbertweb> ubuntu1234 coloca en terminal top cpu1
<chakal^-^> Ubuntu1234, mira primero si tienes algún controlador para instalar en el menú Sistem/Administración/Controladores adicionales
<Ubuntu1234> Tengo el ultimo driver de nvidia con ubuntu 10.10
<migbertweb> cierto que pasao soy, disculpen
<Ubuntu1234> Ninguno
<migbertweb> amigo ubuntu1234
<chakal^-^> Ubuntu1234, lshw -C video | grep driver
<chakal^-^> que te arroja ese comando
<m4v> Ubuntu1234: probablemente no tengas suerte con los drivers de la placa, yo con la mía lo tengo que usar sin composing.
<Ubuntu1234> Los drivers de nvidia: 260.xx
<Ubuntu1234> Esta todo funcionando perfecto pero lentooo
<Ubuntu1234> Peor q winbugs
<m4v> que nvidia es? debería funcionar sin muchos problemas
<Ubuntu1234> Nvidia 6100go
<chakal^-^> Ubuntu1234, free -m | grep buffers
<chakal^-^> si no me contestas ... esto es un cacao jajajaa
<m4v> Ubuntu1234: y por favor, es Windows, no hacemos práctica de burlarnos de otros sistemas operativos en este canal.
<Ubuntu1234> Altiro te digo, es q estoy con el irc del ipod
<reisilver> sólo por casualidad tienes la particion swap activada
<Ubuntu1234> Mmm nop por que crei que no era necesario, nunca me llega al tope
<reisilver> eh ahí la respuesta
<reisilver> amigo
<Ubuntu1234> Porque si tebgo 2 gb
<chakal^-^> no tiene que ver el rendimiento con la swap a no ser que se quede s¡n ram ...
<chakal^-^> Ubuntu1234, free -m | grep buffers
<Ubuntu1234> chakal^-^:  lo pruebo en un momento q no estoy en el pc ahora
<chakal^-^> bueno, si quieres me contestas
<chakal^-^> ok
<chakal^-^> y de paso Ubuntu1234: lshw -C video | grep driver
<reisilver> bueno entonces sigan rompiendose la cabeza, da lo mismo, yo aun teniendo 3 gb de am creo una swap de 1 gb y me va bien
<Ubuntu1234> Pero para que son esos comandos
<reisilver> es sólo una sugerencia
<chakal^-^> reisilver, seguramente no se usa aunque depende de la variable swap.swapping
<Ubuntu1234> Mmmm en la prox instalacion lo voy a pensar si gasto en swap
<chakal^-^> con 3 GB a penas usaras swap, solo se usa si por defecto consumes el 60% de la RAM
<chakal^-^> (swap.swapping = 60)
<reisilver> tienes 2gb de ram dale 1 gb de swap
<chakal^-^> no tiene nada que ver en este caso si tiene ram con el rendimiento con al swap
<reisilver> ummmmmm
<Ubuntu1234> Ok lo hare cuando reinstale
<reisilver> bueno como dije antes es solo una sugerencia
<Ubuntu1234> Pero mejor prevenir
<chakal^-^> en fin
<Ubuntu1234> Total 1 gb no pasa nada
<chakal^-^> y te digo mas reisilver , si usas de mas de swap pierdes rendimiento ya que creas un cuello de botella y los archivos se fragmentan mas
<reisilver> por algo se inventaron las particiones de intercambio, la idea es que se usen para la performance de sistema, y a veces si necesito para jugar
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> la performancia ? si la swap se usa unicamente para evitar rendimiento CUANDO te quedes sin ram
<reisilver> bueno como te digo es la libertad de hacer lo que quieras en el PC
<Ubuntu1234> Creo q voy a volver a ubuntu 10.04 q iba mas rapida, pero me voy a perder los nuevos progs
<chakal^-^> a penas se usa hoy en dia y mas en desktos con la cantidad de RAM que hay mmm
<reisilver> Ubuntu1234 creale una swap
<chakal^-^> reisilver, una cosa es libertad de hacerlo y otra que tengas que hacerlo para "ganar performance" es erroneo
<reisilver> si no te queda como quieres , entonces regresa a ubuntu 10.04
<Ubuntu1234> En todo caso arch linux me recomendaba 256 mb de ram
<Ubuntu1234> Ok
<reisilver> yo uso ubuntu 10.04
<chakal^-^> Swap:        11416          0      11416
<reisilver> bueno
<chakal^-^> y tengo 2GB
<Ubuntu1234> Yo quiero volver a 10.04
<chakal^-^> con 512 valdría de todas maneras creo que lo que le pasa a Ubuntu1234 es otra cosa nada que ver con la RAM pero como no me responde a lo que le dije ... :)
<reisilver> de tantas veces que instale ubuntu en mi PC a veces experimentada mucha lentitud como en esta versión que uso actualmente
<reisilver> es la Jaunty Jackalope
<reisilver> pero tambien tengo la 10.04
<Ubuntu1234> chakal^-^:  es a mi??
<chakal^-^> Ubuntu1234, te lo he dicho 2 veces jajajaja
<chakal^-^> <chakal^-^> Ubuntu1234, free -m | grep buffers
<chakal^-^> <chakal^-^> y de paso Ubuntu1234: lshw -C video | grep driver
<Ubuntu1234> Jajaja si lo voy a probar pero no me haz dicho para que sirven
<chakal^-^> para ver la memoria que tienes y la que tienes libre el free
<chakal^-^> el lshw es para consultar el driver de la gráfica
<Ubuntu1234> Aaa ok
<reisilver> y no me percate que en jaunty mis particion swap esta desactivada , y si todo era lento esta para abrir un archivo, y bueno la active y ahora no tengo problemas, por eso te digo Ubuntu1234 nada pierdes con tratar al menos a mi me funciono
<chakal^-^> y si me apuras podemos ver que cache de lectura/escritura tiene tu disco: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda1 (suponiendo que es sda1 donde tienes el sistema raiz '/')
<chakal^-^> para hacernos una idea
<reisilver> lshw -C video | grep driver, interesante comando chakal
<Ubuntu1234> Ese comando no es peligroso??
<chakal^-^> Ubuntu1234, no
<reisilver> lo agrego a mi coleccion
<chakal^-^> hace un test
<chakal^-^> -C o -class
<chakal^-^> video, audio, disk, net, ....
<chakal^-^> si quieres sacar todo: sudo lshw -html > info.html; firefox info.html reisilver
<chakal^-^> :)
<Ubuntu1234> Ok tu estas siempre enel canal???
<chakal^-^> cuando estoy si :)
<Ubuntu1234> Ok para decirte en un rato o manana
<reisilver> me sale esto con el del disco duro Timing cached reads:   2672 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1338.28 MB/sec
<reisilver>  Timing buffered disk reads:  184 MB in  3.02 seconds =  60.83 MB/sec
<Ubuntu1234> Ahora no puedo probarlos
<chakal^-^> bueno no e smuy rapido, usaras udma4
<chakal^-^> es algo viejo ese disco parece
<Ubuntu1234> Gracias por todo chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> mira uno normal reisilver :
<chakal^-^>  Timing cached reads:   14642 MB in  2.00 seconds = 7327.12 MB/sec
<chakal^-^>  Timing buffered disk reads:  298 MB in  3.00 seconds =  99.23 MB/sec
<chakal^-^> aunque lo tengo optimizado
<chakal^-^> y uso cgroups que mejora algo el rendimiento en TTY
<m4v> chakal^-^: lo the cgroups solamente sirve bajo cargas especiales, como durante una compilación. El cgroups no tiene efecto de otra forma.
<chakal^-^> m4v, se nota algo eso seguro
<chakal^-^> al igual que la gráfica ahora me da mas FPS
<m4v> seguro que no es algo que te parece? como la pomada china
<TTNK> chakal^-^: conoces granola? esta medio relacionado con eso que hablas no? bueno esto esta en relacion directa con el consumo de energia pero su principio es manejar el desempeño del procesador
<m4v> bueno, igual es offtopic.
<chakal^-^> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/cgroups.txt
<chakal^-^> los cgroups no son nuevos llevan años en el kenel lo que pasa que ninguna distribución lo ha usado xD
<chakal^-^> m4v, no solo performa la compilación los cgroups
<reisilver> bueno la verdad mi dusco duro es samsung un sata de 250 gb, no tengo a la mano más información
<reisilver> ese comando que te arroja todo tu hardware es chevere, lo veo con el firefox
<m4v> chakal^-^: pero es offtopic (no forma parte del soporte) y no estas en el canal de ot como para que te conteste.
<chakal^-^> me da igual que me contestes o no jejeje solo digo eso
<chakal^-^> luego tu puedes pensar una cosa o otra o decir que es ot
<reisilver> chakal gracias por los comandos, voy a ver si se puede obtimizar eseo del disco duro en ubuntu, pero claro no quiero acortar su tiempo de vida
<chakal^-^> data=writeback como opción de montaje ganas mucho
<m4v> chakal^-^: no, es offtopic, hablar sobre cgroups no tiene nada que ver con el soporte. Solo te contesté porque no estabas en el canal de -ot, y viendo que hay más para discutir pensé que era mejor seguir en #ubuntu-es-offtopic.
<chakal^-^> es un feature, para setearlo: tune2fs -o journal_data_writeback /dev/sda1
<reisilver> voy a investigar más de eso gracias
<chakal^-^> Hace que el sistema de ficheros se comporte de manera similar a XFS ...
<reisilver> por cierto usas la 10.04 o la 10.10
<chakal^-^> hay muchas maneras de optimizar, puedes tocar el commits que le pasas el tiempo que el FS debe hacer un sync aunque es peligroso por que cuanto mas alto puedes perder datos si hay problemas de corriente pero ... ganas mucha velocidad
<chakal^-^> luego puedes evitar la sincronidad de los archivos anulando la revisión de tiempos como noatime o nodiratime
<reisilver> vaya si que es todo un tema
<chakal^-^> yo uso gentoo reisilver aunque tengo en un VM uubntu 10.10
<m4v> reisilver: por favor ten en cuenta que eso sacrifica seguridad de datos a cambio de mayor velocidad. NO es necesario usarlo si no lo necesitas.
<chakal^-^> hay esta
<reisilver> ummmm claro gracias por la advertencia
<reisilver> por eso digo que voy a investigar más de eso cuando tenga tiempo teniendo en cuenta sus advertencias
<chakal^-^> cuando navegas con nautilus no veras el stamp_time o sea los tiempos de asceso de los ficheros eso lo pierdes
<chakal^-^> a no ser que quieras eso ...
<chakal^-^> lo que si se nota es data=writeback mucho !
<chakal^-^> lo malo: no preserva el ordenamiento al escribir en el disco, de modo que las consignaciones de cambios (commits) en el registro por diario puede ocurrir antes de la escritura en el sistema de ficheros
<reisilver> ok, chakal estoy dando mis primeros pasos con sabayon y toorox
<m4v> seguramente después de un corte de luz lo vas a notar mucho el writeback también
<chakal^-^> peor es el mas rapido
<chakal^-^> por defecto ext4 usa el metodo ordered
<chakal^-^> escribe primero los datos asociados a los metadatos en el sistema de ficheros y luego en el registro por diario ...
<reisilver> quiero conocer gentoo pero por tiempo me instale sabayon y toorox
<chakal^-^> m4v, te fijas que lo estoy diciendo verdad ?
<chakal^-^> el corte de luz en cualquier caso dara igual uses ordered o writeback
<chakal^-^> lo que pasa que usando writeback pueden aparecer archivos desenlazados
<chakal^-^> ains ...
<reisilver> vaya si que tienen mucho nivel en esos temas, caray debería leer eso en lugar de estar jodiendome con derivadas y derivadas implicitas
<chakal^-^> se nota mas si tienes marcado un tiempo alto en commits en los cortes de luz si nos ponemos drásticos
<m4v> chakal^-^: mi punto, "archivos desenlazados" es una forma linda de decirlo.
<chakal^-^> si xD, aparecen archivos borrados
<chakal^-^> puede hacer que se muestren datos viejos después de una falla del sistema o interrupción de energía. Solo se recomienda si se dispone de un sistema de respald ode energía confiable.
<m4v> chakal^-^: por favor se más claro, sobre todo cuando enseñes como usar cosas avanzadas en este canal donde hay muchos que no conocen todas las implicaciones de esas "optimizaciones"
<chakal^-^> pero eso es muy drástico vamos ... por que en este caso el sistema puede fallar igual o similar si se va la luz, o si cae una bomba atómica :P
<reisilver> jejejjejejejejejejejejejjejejejeje
<m4v> se me acaba de cortar la luz hace un rato
<m4v> no es tan improvable
<chakal^-^> la madre que me pario y no soy claro ? xDDDDDDDDD
<chakal^-^> yo flipo con tigo m4v
<chakal^-^> xD
<chakal^-^> a caso no lo digo ?
<chakal^-^> va, paso xD
<reisilver> bueno al menos estoy aprendiendo algo
<reisilver> de ustedes
<chakal^-^> tu fijate antes de hablar m4v los comentarios y digo los pro y contras
<chakal^-^> :)
<reisilver> en conclusion hay que ser cuidadosos con las optimizaciones, ademas estudiar lo que implica y comparar los puntos a favor y en contra de las optimizaciones es algo que debe hacer el usuario avanzado
<chakal^-^> esto es básicamente así reisilver , optimizas algo en contra de la seguridad
<TTNK> reisilver: y tambien lo debe hacer un usuario novato, acostumbran a los usuarios de aqui a asustarlos de no hacer cosas o usar cosas porque no las conocen, y como las van a conocer si no los impulsan a investigar y todo se los dan masticados y listo para tragar?
<reisilver> vaya, si que hay que saber lo que se esta haciendo,
<chakal^-^> de los comandos mas peligrosos que te he dicho es manipular los tiempos que el FS sincroniza (commits) reisilver
<chakal^-^> lo demas no es tanto
<reisilver> ok
<reisilver> gracias a los 3
<reisilver> por sus consejos
<reisilver> hola TTNK
<chakal^-^> iamginate que escribes un documento y lo salvas, en el disco duro lo verás reisilver si ?
<chakal^-^> pero si no s ehace un sync digamos para sincronizar al reiniciar le pierdes
<chakal^-^> por eso es aconsejable entre otras cosas desmontar el dispositivo por que entre otras hace un sync
<chakal^-^> si no ... puedes perder datos si en ese momento no se sincronizo, pues commits le dices el tiempo que haga ese sync si ?
<TTNK> reisilver: hola :D
<chakal^-^> porde fecto esta a 5segundos
<chakal^-^> si eso lo subes ganas velocidad pero pierdes seguridad xD por lo dicho quedo claro ?
<chakal^-^> así m4v ¿ xD
<m4v> TTNK: solamente trato de que esté claro las implicaciones, no es asustar a nadie. Ya ví varias veces como usuarios nuevos rompían sus pcs por usar comandos sugeridos aquí. Este es un canal de soporte, no es para experimentar con la computadora del otro.
<chakal^-^> normalmente nadie debería hacerse cargo de lo que pase aquí hay que documentarse siempre
<m4v> chakal^-^: nadie se hace cargo, pero no veo porque tenemos que fomentar el riesgo tampoco.
<chakal^-^> yo nunca he dado todo hehco solo segun mi parecer digo los puntos claves ... lo demás es por parte del "usuario"
<chakal^-^> ya ...
<TTNK> m4v: no rompe el pc, si a caso truena el sistema operativo y es todo, pero te aseguro que para la proxima antes de hacer algo que escucho o leyo aqui se va a poner a buscar en google y a investigar para ENTENDER que esta haciendo, no como recomiendan aqui a leer puras guias de como hacer X cosa, si me hubiera quedado en ubuntu no hubiera aprendido ni la decima parte de lo poquito que ahora se
<chakal^-^> y bueno cada vez que digo algo intento explicarlo m4v si no te has fijado antes lo hice
<MichaelSOG> yo no entiendo como funciona el sonido
<chakal^-^> por que se que la gente no sabe mucho en algunos aspectos y necesita saber las consecuencias ... si ?
<MichaelSOG> (alsa, pulse audio, esas cosas)
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<chakal^-^> pero el usuario debería saber que esto no es 100% seguro, coño, es el irc
<reisilver> si, eso es cierto, por razones de la universidad he dejado un poco de lado el estudio de estas cosas y al menos me da gusto escucharles comentar al respecto
<reisilver> bueno al menos se que se deb investigar y experimentar bajo la propia responsabilidad de uno
<MichaelSOG> y en ese sentido tengo un problema de audio, no me reproduce audio en flash, pero si en música en rhythmbox, pero en videos y esas cosas, me lo reproduce cortado, viciado, como si fuera un cd rayado, no sé qe hacerle
<MichaelSOG> =/
<m4v> xangua tiene razón, movamos la charla a #ubuntu-es-offtopic :(
<reisilver> ok
<reisilver> vamosssssssssss
<MichaelSOG> si alguien me ayuda sería genial, jaja, tengo dias buscando alguna solución
 * EGCdigital viendo ninias mal
<Ubuntu1234> Me perdi de algo, que pasa???
<Ubuntu1234> MichaelSOG:  que problema tienes
<Ubuntu1234> ???
<MichaelSOG> pues, ese, el audio no me va en flash (navegador opera y firefox) en la música, me va bien, pero en video, me va mal, se escucha cortado, y de repente se va
<Ubuntu1234> Estas en ubuntu 9.10???
<MichaelSOG> 10.04.1
<xangua> 64bit MichaelSOG ¿
<MichaelSOG> asi es
<xangua> MichaelSOG: ese es el problema D:
<Ubuntu1234> Mmmm creo que habian muchos problemas con el flash en 64 bits, en una parte vi una solucion
<Ubuntu1234> Pero ahora no estoy en el pc
<MichaelSOG> no creo que "ese" sea el problema
<Ubuntu1234> Igual voy a buscar
<xangua> si flash anda mal en linux, andará peor en 64bit; me imagino que el plugin de flash que usas es de 32bit si lo instalaste de los repositorios por defecto  MichaelSOG
<MichaelSOG> ¿por qué? bueno, antes de actualizar a 10.04.1 me iba bien el audio en general
<MichaelSOG> si xangua , pero eso no explica porque un video en .avi, .mkv, o lo que sea, se escucha mal
<Ubuntu1234> Puedes usar la version de 32 que es casi lo mismo en rendimiento y no tienes problemas
<MichaelSOG> ¿te refieres a ubuntu de 32 bit?
<Ubuntu1234> Sii
<MichaelSOG> mmm... de por sí lo siento lento a veces =/
<Ubuntu1234> El de 32?
<MichaelSOG> el de 64
<MichaelSOG> tengo un amd athlon x2
<Ubuntu1234> Prueba con el live cd primero
<MichaelSOG> se me dificulta
<Ubuntu1234> Tengo el mismo cpu y me anda perfecto el audio de los flash y todo bien, instala esa
<MichaelSOG> no tengo quemador/lectora, se ha descompuesto, y ahorita la USB no la puedo respaldar/vaciar para crear una desde ahi
<Ubuntu1234> Si puedes
<Ubuntu1234> Con una instalacion por internet
<chakal^-^> Adobe Flash Player 10.2: usa VDPAU, funciona increíble
<chakal^-^> xD
<xangua> mmm bueno si no especificas y esperas a que la gente adivine todos los detalles nunca se va a llegar a ningún lado MichaelSOG, yo solo te entendí que el audio y video te van mal con flash
<xangua> puedes probar este ppa que contiene la versión 64but del plugin de adobe:
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && apt-get update && apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<chakal^-^> pero solo es para las tarjetas graficas con chipo nvidia y arquitectura de 32 bits de momento :(
<MichaelSOG> si, estoy leyendo justo de ese chakal^-^ , pero no me va agregar ppa
<Ubuntu1234> Pq??
<chakal^-^> para 64 bits no va MichaelSOG
<chakal^-^> al menos no esta aun la 10.2
<chakal^-^> yo tengo el ppa para x86_64
<MichaelSOG> bueno si especifiqué xangua , quizá no leíste bien mi primer comentario, pero igual, no creo que sea cuestion de flash, porque no explica el otro fallo
<chakal^-^> http://www.muylinux.com/2010/12/02/adobe-flash-player-10-2-usa-vdpau-funciona-increible/
<chakal^-^> para el que le interese
<MichaelSOG> veré si puedo desactivar pulse-audio y eso lo resuelve
<MichaelSOG> es la primera vez que tengo este error en ubuntu, lo vengo usando desde la 8.10, y el tema del audio es algo que no entiendo mucho
<QuestionMark> WTF ? /etc/init.d/apache2 command not found
<caos1396> hola
<Ubuntu1234> Hola jeropa
<caos1396> quien eres tu para desirme eso nisiquiera nos conocemos
<Ubuntu1234> Decirme
<caos1396> diseme
<Ubuntu1234> Andate al offtopic
<caos1396> cualquier plata
<chakal^-^> estará habnlando solo
<m4v> caos1396: por favor, sigue los lineamientos del canal, entrar con clones para armar discusiones no es una de ellas.
<m4v> QuestionMark: creo que lo que buscas es "sudo service apache2 restart"
<m4v> QuestionMark: hace algún tiempo que Ubuntu cambió del init a upstart
<QuestionMark> gracias m4v
<chakal^-^> mm debería salir /etc/init.d
<chakal^-^> es mas sale marcado como tal: apache2.2-common: /etc/init.d/apache2
<chakal^-^> alomejor metistes apache1 o no lo tienes instalado QuestionMark ?
<QuestionMark> es apache dos, era con service
<QuestionMark> como decimos por acá .. estaba puro webiando
<chakal^-^> pero ese archivo lo deberías tener, miralo ya para quitarme la intriga xD
<chakal^-^> ls /etc/init.d/apache2
<QuestionMark> está ahí
<chakal^-^> ok
<hkm_> wenas
<hkm_> gente, alguien sabe algo sobre el paquete googleearhtlinux.bin, que me dice tipo de archivo desconocido
<chakal^-^> te lo bajastes de internet ?
<chakal^-^> prueba sh googleearhtlinux.bin
<QuestionMark> sudo ./googleearthlinux.bin
<hkm_> enrike, asd
<chakal^-^> eso si e sejecutable y el sudo sobra !
<QuestionMark> ok chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> se instala en su home perfectamente y usa las librerías de google no las del sistema
<hkm_> ahi pongo un pastebin
<m4v> es preferible instalar googleearth desde los repos de medibuntu, más sencillo
<m4v> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<chakal^-^> eso iba a decir yo xDDDDDDDDD
<chakal^-^> que hay un repositorio para google earth y se actualizara si lo tienes ya en el repositorio
<QuestionMark> me retiro
<QuestionMark> mañana los molesto con una duda sobre dominios virtuales, ahora tengo mucho sueño
<hkm_> http://pastebin.com/tXBHyxy2
<chakal^-^> como sudo no hkm_ ains ...
<chakal^-^> simplemente sh googleearhtlinux.bin
<hkm_> da el mismo resultado
<hkm_> he probado todas las formas
<chakal^-^> yo metería el repositorio
<Enrike> hkm_,  que paso
<chakal^-^> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<chakal^-^> ejecuta eso en consola
<chakal^-^> luego: sudo aptitude install googleearth-package
<hkm_> este.. no tienes el  link de añadir directo?
<hkm_> no entendi esa linea completa todo?
<chakal^-^> vaya este hay que crear el paquete usando make-googleearth-package
<xangua> hkm_: ve a la página de medibuntu, lee las instrucciones por ti mismo y vas a encontrar que son las mismas
<chakal^-^> te crea el deb y luego lo instalas
<hkm_> um
<hkm_> ok
<hkm_> ty
<m4v> chakal^-^: uhm, eso es nuevo..
<chakal^-^> cual m4v ?
<chakal^-^> se lo intento decir a hkm_ para que lo haga
<chakal^-^> vamos o no lo parece ? :)
<m4v> lo de make-googleearth-package, antes no hacía falta :S
<chakal^-^> mmm yo  he instalado el google directamente si hacer esto si ...
<chakal^-^> *sin hacer
<chakal^-^> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<chakal^-^> eso me sale igual que a ti hkm_
<chakal^-^> pera que te lo busco mejor
<dzup2> NASA anunciará hallazgo de vida extraterrestre     <--y7ahoo noticias,  ya sabia que no eramos los unicos xD
<m4v> !dile a dzup2 sobre offtopic
<kubot> dzup2: por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<TTNK> hehehehe
<Ubuntu1234> Hola
<Ubuntu1234> Cm estan
<chakal^-^> Ubuntu1234, tu lo ves ?
<chakal^-^> /whois cm
<chakal^-^> ups jajajajaja perdona
<Ubuntu1234> Q es
<Ubuntu1234> ?
<chakal^-^> pense que buscabas a "cm" xD nada olvidalo
<Ubuntu1234> Xd
<chakal^-^> peor vamos, si escribes las palabras enteras igual no hay confusiones
<juan-arg> mama21mama, sigo conectado..
<mama21mama> juan-arg, que significa eso?
<juan-arg> mama21mama, voy a seguir usando el que funciona.. (aunque sea a 100mw) la placa esta mas fria que el hielo con este
<mama21mama> proba el que dije yo.
<mama21mama> igual eso como todo calienta es normal.
<juan-arg> mama21mama, el que me dijiste en aur.. es un desastre.. pero ahora veo como lo pruebo o de ultima parcheo mi kernel, ya parchado jaja
<CuriousX> cuanto compatriota junto estoy viendo =)... Bueans noches brothers
<mama21mama> si por mas que pongas el kernel de et no funcara
<mama21mama> dile a el fabricante sobre tu problema-
<mama21mama> que haga mejor la guía de instalación.
<m4v> juan-arg: no encontré mucha info sobre tu problema :/
<juan-arg> m4v, yo , lo mismo
<CuriousX> de que tema estan hablando ?
<juan-arg> es una linda placa usb de 23 u$d pero que funciona a 500mw.... supuestamente
<juan-arg> pero esta a funcionando a 100mw
<juan-arg> pero super estable
<juan-arg> y el router lo tengo a 500m de donde estoy
<juan-arg> edificio por medio
<juan-arg> asique se porta muy bien
<CuriousX> emmm... placa usb wireless ?
<m4v> juan-arg: estas seguro que puede funcionar a 500mw?
<juan-arg> sip lo dice en la caja
<juan-arg> he incluso en internet..
<juan-arg> por todos lados.. jaja
<juan-arg> CuriousX, es una usb externa.. pero con el tamaño de una placa de las pci.. con antena grande (muy grande)
<CuriousX> ahh claro ya imagino... la compraste en mercadolibre ?
<juan-arg> http://www.datasoft.com.ar/website/detalle.asp?id=2482&seccion=con&cdetalle=no
<juan-arg> nop... datasoft .. en galeria jardin
<CuriousX> digo para que veamos una foto
<juan-arg> CuriousX, ahi puse el link
<CuriousX> a ver
<juan-arg> http://www.tp-link.com/es/products/productDetails.asp?class=&content=spe&pmodel=TL-WN7200ND
<juan-arg> potencia de trasmision.. hasta 500mW
<CuriousX> echo "http://www.datasoft.com.ar/website/detalle.asp?id=2482&seccion=con&cdetalle=no" > juan.txt
<m4v> juan-arg: probaste en windows para ver si funciona realmente? como sabes que está funcionando a 100mw y no a 500mw?
<CuriousX> jummm
<juan-arg> m4v, sip
<m4v> juan-arg: 500 miliwatts en realidad no es mucho como para generar calor
<juan-arg> la puse en un win7..
<juan-arg> m4v, tengo targetas que trabajan a 100mw y son un horno
<juan-arg> mismo driver que uso para esta targeta
<hkm_> chakal^-^, estas?
<m4v> mmh, nose entonces, nunca probé :(
<CuriousX> me falto "/" =P es que como estoy sin X me boy hacer un archivo con el link para descargar la imagen con Elinks2 (si puedo) y ver por framebufer =P
<juan-arg> pero dice 100mw.. pero tiene muchisima mas potencia.. sera la antena.. no se pero con las otras no veo ninguna red con esta 4
<juan-arg> y no se olviden que vivo en el campo
<m4v> si si, no estamos diciendo que no necesitas esa potencia.
<m4v> Solo que no sabía que es algo que hay que activar, etc.
<juan-arg> sip.. con iwpriv tenes que activarlo
<juan-arg> todos los driver no levantan mas de un limite seguro
<juan-arg> al menos que lo actives
<juan-arg> por ejemplo si no lo haces las apha de 1000mw y de 2000mw funcionan a 100
<juan-arg> te queres matar jaja
<juan-arg> para las apha tenes parches obio.. de iwpriv pero no encontre ninguno para esta placa
<hkm> bueno, segui todos los pasos de chackal para instalar google earth y sigue surjiendo el mismo problema
<Cibort> Hola
<Cibort> Necesito compilar unos programas en fortran
<Cibort> Pero el gfortran de los repositorios de ubuntu
<Cibort> Esta roto
<Cibort> y no puedo instalar el compilador
<Cibort> Alguien sabe como puedo obtenerlo?
<Cibort> Busque en google, pero aparecen solo para debian y versiones viejas que no me corren
<juan-arg> Cibort, gcc-fortran ?
<juan-arg> o de ultima f2c
<Enrike> buenas
<Enrike> sres tengo un problema
<Enrike> a ver si alguien puede ayudarme
<juan-arg> Cibort, ifort tambien
<juan-arg> !pregunta Enrike
<kubot> Enrike: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Enrike> se trata de googleearth
<Enrike> ok
<juan-arg> Enrike, si es con la beta 6.. .. me prendo pero creo que es error de el mismo programa
<hkm> si es la 6
<juan-arg> primero.. tenes que eliminar la interface gtk2 y ahi recien podes instalarlo y depues no arranca de ningun modo.. probe todo
<george2002> alguien que tenga mupen64 instalado y qjoypad, para una consulta?
<Cibort> mmmmm...
<Cibort> Voy a ver el gcc-fortran
<Enrike> Segui unas instrucciones que lei aki para instalar googleart, se trataba de agregar medibuntu, luego desde consola apt-get install  googleearth-package, luego make-googleearth-package --force, lo cual me creo un .deb, finalmente instale el .den con sudo dpkg -i pakete.deb
<hkm> george2002, yo uso my mousepen en ubuntu 10.10 amd 64
<Enrike> pero este ultimo paso me arroja un error el cual resa lo siguiente "Errors were encountered while processing:
<Enrike>  googleearth"
<george2002> hkm: de casualida tu sabes como hacer para que, cuando el juego esta corriendo no salga en pantalla los botones que uno usa con qjoypad?
<george2002> me entiendes?
<CuriousX> estas por ahi juan-arg ?
<hkm> si, creo entenderte peero, no se
<juan-arg> CuriousX, sip
<CuriousX> tu placa es la negra esa con una tremenda antena gruesa ?
<juan-arg> CuriousX, sip
<CuriousX> cuantos dbi alcansa ?
<juan-arg> CuriousX, funciona de ptm.. aunque esta a funcionando a 100mw.. funciona tremendo
<hkm> lol
<juan-arg> CuriousX, supuestamente 200 que serian 500mw
<hkm> 100mw..
<hkm> k kieres monitorear toda la city?
<hkm> xD
<juan-arg> hkm, estoy en un campo
<juan-arg> y el router esta a 500m
<CuriousX> =O tremenda antena bro donde la consegiste tan barata usd $23 ?
<hkm> um
<juan-arg> aparte la placa sale 23 u$d y se porta perfecto
<juan-arg> CuriousX, www.datasoft.com.ar
<Hashis> juan-arg sabes algo sobre smtp_auth ?
<juan-arg> galeria jardin
<hkm> una pregunta, un outer tiene mas alcanse k una tarjeta wireles?
<CuriousX> hacen envios al interiror ?
<juan-arg> hashashin, se que es.. pero nunca lo use
<juan-arg> hkm, .. y si.. por lo que pude comprobar
<hkm> CuriousX, si te refieres a inyeccion, no
<juan-arg> CuriousX, sip tengo enetendido
<hkm> sh perdon pregunta por la compra xd
<juan-arg> hkm, los driver son compatibles con backtrack wifiway.. etc.. la engancha de una.. sin tocar nada mas
<hkm> pero inyecta monitoriza y de todo?
<CuriousX> boy a ver si me compro una por que aca en casa tendo una que me costo 300 pesos en mercado libre y solo alcansa 16 dbi =(
<juan-arg> CuriousX, mandales un mail  ventas@datasoft.com.ar
<CuriousX> lo hare =) gracias
<juan-arg> CuriousX, sabras que en galeria jardin siempre tenes precios muy competitivos.. no por nada son 500 locales en una cuadra jajaa
<hkm> juan-arg, es targeta interna? inyecta monitoriza y todo?
<juan-arg> hkm, hace todo.. pero es externa usb
<hkm> perfecto tengo un laptop
<juan-arg> pero no calienta como una externa usb
<hkm> me pasas la referencia?
<juan-arg> se mantiene super fria.. me impresiono mucho eso
<CuriousX> wou juan-arg yo ni idea es que como soy de Rio Gallegos eso no lo vi ni por la tele =P
<juan-arg> hkm, http://www.tp-link.com/es/products/productDetails.asp?class=&content=spe&pmodel=TL-WN7200ND
<hkm> 100mw son unos 50km no?
<CuriousX> juan-arg: y tu dilema es aumentar los mw ?
<juan-arg> hkm, nop.. 100 mili watz.. no mega watz animal jajaja
<hkm> um
<juan-arg> que lo maximo que podes trasmitir en wifi publica en argentina.. sin pagar licencias es 1 mega watz
<hkm> pero dime en distancia
<hkm> como a cuanto llega esa?
<juan-arg> hkm, yo el router lo tengo a 500m y me estoy conectando a 32% o sea..  -89dbm
<hkm> muy poco
<arp-off> con una antena externa?
<hkm> pero mas k una wireles normal no?
<juan-arg> mi router no es nada de el otro mundo, es un 3com office conect
<arp-off> 500m ya es mucho para un router comun
<juan-arg> por lo menos.. con todas las que tengo y probe bastante mas
<arp-off> agradece esa conectividad que te da
<juan-arg> arp-off, si pero la placa esta re fria, es impresionante jaja
<CuriousX> juan-arg: que chipset tiene ?
<arp-off> juan-arg, una laptop?
<juan-arg> arp-off, hkm CuriousX  nunca me paso de que una placa se mantenga fria.. y menos siendo wifi
<juan-arg> arp-off, externa usb de 23u&d de 500mw
<juan-arg> mili watz
<arp-off> ah
<arp-off> y we...
<arp-off> a pero que distancia tiene el AP
<arp-off> ?
<juan-arg> CuriousX, RT2870/RT3070
<arp-off> ratlink
<juan-arg> arp-off, mi router mas o menos a 500m
<arp-off> como tna lejos
<arp-off> ?
<CuriousX> thx
<arp-off> donde estas?
<juan-arg> arp-off, vivo en un campo de 2 hectareas y estoy en la otra punta
<arp-off> ah
<arp-off> mira vos...
<arp-off> bien....
<arp-off> por ser usb...
<juan-arg> sip
<arp-off> inyecta eso?
<juan-arg> si la verdad me impresiono muchisimo.. la tenia un amigo que no entendia un joraka de maquinas.. pero la probe y me facino
<juan-arg> y la compre.. total son 23 u$d no es mucho , para lo que es
<arp-off> che pero
<arp-off> inyecta?
<juan-arg> arp-off, no la probe .. pero tengo entendido que el driver rt28xx no tiene problema en inyectar
<juan-arg> arp-off, depues la pruebo .. y te digo
<arp-off> ok
<juan-arg> arp-off, ahora estoy feliz.. de poder estar conectado estando a 500m del router
<arp-off> tiene driver privativos para linux y libres o solo libres?
<juan-arg> que no es poco jaja
<juan-arg> el que viene.. esta en el kernel desde 2.6.31
<arp-off> si igual no es nada anormal, teniendo en cuenta
<juan-arg> fnciona perfecto
<arp-off> que el AP tambien llega
<arp-off> hacele un iwconfig haber
<arp-off> que te tira 20dbm?
<juan-arg> sip
<juan-arg> porque esta funcionando a 100mw
<juan-arg> ahora
<arp-off> le bajaste la potencia?
<juan-arg> no logre ponerla a 500mw.. pero tengo otras placas de 200mw.. que no llegan ni a un poco lo que llega esta
<arp-off> juan-arg
<arp-off> te voy a explicar algo simple
<juan-arg> arp-off, nop.. el famoso wipriv.. o algo asi
<arp-off> en realidad el tema es
<juan-arg> arp-off, cuanta..
<arp-off> que el chipset tiene 20dbm de salida
<arp-off> y una etapa externa que amplifica a 500mw
<arp-off> por eso vos solo ves el pre-amplificador a 20dbm
<arp-off> y de ahi lo regulas
<arp-off> como toda placa de alta potencia
<juan-arg> arp-off, a ok..
<arp-off> por eso las placas que te marcan 20dbm y no llegan
<juan-arg> arp-off, pero con las apha tenes que subirlo.. si queres la potencia posta
<arp-off> es porque solo tiene la etapa normal de 100mw
<juan-arg> arp-off, ok.. gracias por el dato
<arp-off> juan-arg esto lo lei en un informe de ubiquiti sobre AP's y placas
<arp-off> donde justamente se mencionaba el porque no se venia los dbm extras en los driver's
<juan-arg> arp-off, igual.. por mas que no sea de 1w o 2 la verdad que por 23 dolares estoy re contento
<juan-arg> sobre todo que no se corta
<arp-off> no seguro
<juan-arg> y tampoco calienta
<arp-off> talvez ni es de 500mw
<juan-arg> y la latencia que tiene es minima
<arp-off> debe ser 350mw efectivos
<arp-off> generalmente
<arp-off> con 80mW reales cubris 800M
<arp-off> imaginate...
<juan-arg> arp-off, jaja
<arp-off> y we
<arp-off> pero es bueno para tenerlo en cuenta
<juan-arg> arp-off, si .. y te pegasd un bronceado  jaja
<arp-off> juan-arg, despues te voy a pedir si podes hacerle una prueba
<arp-off> de auditoria
<juan-arg> arp-off, ok.. dime y pruebo
<arp-off> hacelo contra tu propio ap
<arp-off> por ejemplo...
<arp-off> que tenees la referencia posta de los 500mw
<juan-arg> arp-off, wpa2 con aes y una contraseña de 50 caracteres.. olvidate jaja
<arp-off> porque muchos drivers, en modo monitor ya no laburan a la misma potencia
<arp-off> juan-arg
<arp-off> solo pone que se asocie
<juan-arg> ok
<arp-off> eso es suficiente para demostrar que el packete llega
<arp-off> nada de daño
<arp-off> ataque 1
<arp-off> de aireplay
<arp-off> cualquier cosa me decis
<arp-off> y te doy los comandos...
<juan-arg> arp-off, con airoscript?
<arp-off> el tema es que te vas a quedar sin inet durante la prueba
<CuriousX> sudo aireplay -9
<arp-off> nah, ni uses esa gilada
<CuriousX> sudo aireplay-ng -9
<arp-off> CuriousX
<arp-off> el tema es que eso no nos sirve
<CuriousX> para probar si inyecta
<arp-off> porque queremos la referencia de un AP lejano
<CuriousX> arp-off:
<arp-off> justo el de el
<arp-off> que esta a 500M
<juan-arg> arp-off, .. ok veo.. y te digo..
<arp-off> pero te vas a quedar sin inet
<juan-arg> para que corto la musica en streming y las series..
<juan-arg> no problem..
<arp-off> no te voy a poder leer
<juan-arg> jaja
<juan-arg> para que a fringe le quedan 50s
<juan-arg> y lo pruebo.. y te lo paso en 10'
<arp-off> ahaha
<arp-off> avisame y te doy los comandos
<arp-off> directamente
<arp-off> asi es mas facil
<juan-arg> arp-off, pasa.. tranqui
<arp-off> bueno
<juan-arg> ahi corte todo.. lo que consumia
<arp-off> es wlan0 no?
<juan-arg> sip
<arp-off> copialos a un txt
<juan-arg> pero yo los adapto no te preocupes
<arp-off> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<juan-arg> creo un script y depues te lo paso
<juan-arg> tirar la interface?
<arp-off> si
<juan-arg> por?
<arp-off> para pasarla de modo
<arp-off> hacelo todo en este orden
<arp-off> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<arp-off> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor rate 1M
<arp-off> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<juan-arg> 1m jajaj .. queres que valla lejos jaja
<arp-off> sudo airmon-ng start
<arp-off> juan-arg, no
<arp-off> para inyectar te convien 1M
<arp-off> recorda que los paquetes que generas van a los pedos
<arp-off> no es la trama normal
<juan-arg> arp-off, ok buen dato
<arp-off> sino tenes perdida de paquetes
<arp-off> en rate normal
<arp-off> inyecta la mitad de pedo
<arp-off> luego
<arp-off> una vez que inicio airmon
<arp-off> te crea la interfaz "mon0"
<arp-off> apartir de ahi usas esa
<arp-off> pones
<arp-off> sudo airodump -c 6 --bssid MAC-de-tu-AP
<arp-off> reemplaza el numero de canal x cual valla
<arp-off> sudo aireplay -1 0 -a MAC-de-tu-AP mon0
<juan-arg> ok
<arp-off> en este olvide el mon0 al final: sudo airodump -c 6 --bssid MAC-de-tu-AP mon0
<arp-off> cuando corras aireplay vas a ver que te dice
<arp-off> Asociadcion sucefull
<arp-off> si los paquetes llegan
<arp-off> y en la ventana de airodump vas a ver la asociacion
<arp-off> de tu MAC hacia la mac dle AP
<arp-off> el aireplay entra en un loop continuo de asociacion
<arp-off> xD
<arp-off> luego ya sabes para volver
<juan-arg> arp-off, obio
<arp-off> sudo airmon-ng stop
<arp-off> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<arp-off> blabla
<arp-off> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<arp-off> y queda normal
<juan-arg> sip.. no ase falta que me lo digas.. ok
<arp-off> o re lodeas el modulo
<arp-off> okas
<juan-arg> arp-off, y entonces.. de todo esto que te paso?
<juan-arg> crea n informe.. o algo?
<arp-off> la salida de aireplay
<juan-arg> ok..
<juan-arg> veamos entonces
<arp-off> si te asocia o te dice que no lo encuentra al AP
<arp-off> ok
<juan-arg> chau.. me voy a probar
<arp-off> ok
<CuriousX> juan-arg: para saber si inyecta es ---> "sudo aireplay-ng --test mon0"
<juan-arg> arp-, cuando le mande modo monitor.. no problem.. pero cuando levante la interface (kernel panic..) sin posibilidad de usar magik key.. nada
<CuriousX> juan-arg: para saber si inyecta es ---> "sudo aireplay-ng --9 mon0"
<arp-> jaaaaaaa
<arp-> mortal
<CuriousX> =O kernel panic
<juan-arg> arp-, murio re feo
<juan-arg> sip
<arp-> no CuriousX
<arp-> antes de eso tiene que activar airmon
<arp-> y le muere
<juan-arg> nunca me quede sin magic key
<arp-> juan-arg
<CuriousX> si claro por eso le espesifique "mon0" la interfas que levanta airmon
<arp-> eso es tema del driver muy probablemente
<arp-> no hace falta
<juan-arg> arp-, sera el parche.. autogroup.. (encontre el primer bug del parche
<arp-> lo hace solo
<arp-> puede ser...
<arp-> valla a saber
<arp-> son drivers libres?
<juan-arg> arp-, sip
<arp-> que kernel?
<juan-arg> vienen con el kernel.. con todo kernel mas arriva de 2.6.32
<arp-> cuestion que bajjes los ultimos driver de compat-wireless
<arp-> aparte y los compiles
<arp-> como hice yo
<juan-arg> estoy usando .. 2.6.36-autogroup
<arp-> ok
<juan-arg> arp-, .. parecia una foto el monitor.. no se movia nada, pero tampoco se apago el mouse ni el teclado.. solo se congelaron
<arp-> ajaja
<arp-> re loco
<arp-> si cuestion que bajes los drivers de compat-wirelñess
<chakal^-^> hola juan-arg
<arp-> y los compiles
<arp-> es una tonteria
<arp-> depaso los parchas
<arp-> porque no inyecta sino
<arp-> con los kernel's nuevos ahora que recuerdo
<juan-arg> arp-, estan en pkgbuild.. en aur.. asique leo el pkgbuild para ver que no me metan nada.. y lo mando
<arp-> ok
<arp-> son limpios los parches
<arp-> son oficiales del kernel
<juan-arg> arp-, mira este aur/compat-wireless-all 2010_08_26-2
<arp-> es viejo
<arp-> hay uno de noviemre
<juan-arg> o mas suicida compat-wireless-patched-daily 2010_11_29-1
<arp-> si pero no se que traera pachado
<arp-> eso...
<arp-> no te dice?
<juan-arg> todos
<juan-arg> los driver
<juan-arg>     Snapshots of the wireless-testing tree ported to older kernels, for all
<juan-arg>     installed kernels
<arp-> si no especifica igual
<arp-> el tipo de parche...
<arp-> trae muchos parches el compat-wireless para poner
<juan-arg> arp-, si no reviso la pagina
<arp-> yo que vos
<arp-> baja los oficiales
<arp-> y los parhas
<arp-> parchas...
<arp-> son 2 parches
<juan-arg> dime arp-
<arp-> wait
<arp-> te paso todo...
<juan-arg> arp-, .. ok los busco
<arp-> nah
<juan-arg> arp-, ok.. gracias
<arp-> te doy los nombres de los parches
<arp-> hay miles
<juan-arg> jaja
<arp-> juan-arg
<arp-> empeza bajando esto
<arp-> http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-2.6-stable/v2.6.36/compat-wireless-2.6.36-4.tar.bz2
<juan-arg> listo..
<arp-> ahora baja este parche
<arp-> descomprimi el archivo ese
<arp-> que bajaste
<arp-> y baja este patch
<arp-> metelo dentro de la carpeta
<juan-arg> arp-, .. obio.. pasa los parches
<arp-> http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/channel-negative-one-maxim.patch
<arp-> y este
<arp-> http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/mac80211.compat08082009.wl_frag+ack_v1.patch
<juan-arg> listo
<arp-> ahora aplicalos
<juan-arg> arp-, .. hoy soy un desastre.. por falta de uso.. me olvide como aplicar el parche..
<arp-> patch -p1 < mac80211.compat08082009.wl_frag+ack_v1.patch
<juan-arg> arp-, era patch.. algo.. pero me olvide..
<arp-> asi tal cual
<arp-> y para el otro asi tal cual: patch ./net/wireless/chan.c channel-negative-one-maxim.patch
<arp-> fiajte que te die que cambio ciertos offset...
<arp-> si todo salio bien
<juan-arg> sip todo ok..
<arp-> ambos?
<arp-> ok
<juan-arg> sip
<arp-> ahora cuantos kernel tenes en la distro
<arp-> ?
<juan-arg> 3
<juan-arg> perdon 2
<arp-> upa
<arp-> ok
<juan-arg> uno sin nada.. y este parchado
<arp-> tenesl os haders
<arp-> headers
<juan-arg> sip de ambos
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bien
<arp-> pero usas solo 1 kernel
<arp-> ?
<arp-> o aveces el otro
<arp-> ?
<juan-arg> sip.. el autogroup sabras que es un manejador experimental
<arp-> um, no lo use
<arp-> pero bueh
<juan-arg> solo el autogroup.. si muere.. uso el otro para repararlo..
<arp-> si te manejas con 1
<arp-> ok
<juan-arg> es el famoso parche de las 100 lineas
<arp-> ok
<arp-> bueno
<juan-arg> que hace maravillas en las X
<arp-> entonces hace lo siguiente
<arp-> anda a /lib
<arp-> . /lib/modules
<arp-> mira las carpetas de los kernel
<juan-arg> arp-, se cual es cual..
<juan-arg> queres que ponga en el make como referencia el header autogroup?
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pone esto
<arp-> nop
<arp-> pone esto
<arp-> $(uname -r)/build
<arp-> que devuelve
<juan-arg> /lib/modules/2.6.36-autogroup/
<arp-> ese es el actual que usas?
<juan-arg> dejo eso.. mas facil..
<juan-arg> sip
<arp-> ok
<arp-> solo para veriricar
<arp-> el make del comapt ya lo toma solo
<arp-> por la variable de $(uname -r)/build
<arp-> que trae el scrip de make
<arp-> asi va ir bien
<arp-> bueno ahora
<arp-> make
<arp-> si tenes dual core
<arp-> make -j 2
<arp-> va mas rapido...
<juan-arg> arp-, lo tengo configurado para 12 hilos..
<arp-> oO
<juan-arg> y un par de boludes mas con las cflags jaja
<arp-> mira me comentaron que con mas de 2 hilos
<juan-arg> son un par de alias
<arp-> aveces sale mal
<juan-arg> hasta ahora no
<arp-> pero como quieras
<juan-arg> arp-, le mando entonces 2 hilos?
<arp-> si
<arp-> mejor 2
<juan-arg> nunca me fallo una compilacion por ahora por usar 12
<juan-arg> pero vamos a mandarle 2
<arp-> ok
<juan-arg> para que le ago un clean
<arp-> clean?
<arp-> no hace falta...
<arp-> viene limpio che...
<juan-arg> si porque ya estaba con 12 hilos
<arp-> ah ok
<juan-arg> nop.. si lo empezas a compilar
<arp-> pero si pones make -j 2
<arp-> no le da bola?
<juan-arg> sip.. pero si pongo solo make.. en las makeflags tengo que arranque con 12 hilos.. creo.. ahora reviso y te digo
<arp-> ok
<juan-arg> export MAKEFLAGS="-j12"
<juan-arg> sip 12
<arp-> ok
<arp-> y compilalo asi
<juan-arg> antes usaba 3
<arp-> si queres.. arriesgate
<juan-arg> pero compila a los pedos con 12
<arp-> si queres
<arp-> si obviamente
<juan-arg> y encima con el parche del kernel autogroup ni lo sentis.. por mas que este al 100% todo el tiempo ambos procesadores
<arp-> xD
<juan-arg> video en hd.. mientras compilas jaja
<juan-arg> y no se traba
<juan-arg> lo mismo flash.. juegos.. lo que quieras
<juan-arg> jaja
<arp-> mira vos
<juan-arg> un milagro de parche el autogroup.. mejor que el brain hack.. por lo que lo probe
<arp-> se puede aplicar a ubuntu
<arp-> no?
<arp-> cuestion de recompilar el kernel supongo
<juan-arg> tengo entendido que si
<juan-arg> pero tambien lo traducieron a 4 lineas de bash
<juan-arg> jaja
<juan-arg> pero en ubuntu son 8 creo..
<arp-> oO
<arp-> de bash?
<juan-arg> arp-, http://www.meneame.net/story/parche-milagro-linux-realizado-4-lineas-bash
<juan-arg> arp-, sip a la session de usuario directamente
<juan-arg> en ves del kernel.. como es originalmente
<arp-> mira tu
<arp-> es el mismo resultado?
<juan-arg> igual ambos.. trabajan sobre la gestion de mememoria en las X.. para que nada tenga latencia.. en imagen.. video .. etc
<arp-> no se cuelga?
<juan-arg> nop.. yo parche el kernel.. pero funciona perrfecto
<juan-arg> pero por si las dudas guardo un kernel limpio
<arp-> y eso mejora todo X
<juan-arg> mas que uso un sistema rolling release.. y por las dudas es bueno guardar un kernel
<arp-> che de casuaidad sabes que driver es bueno y activa la aceleracion 3D
<juan-arg> arp-, sip.. la gestion de las X
<arp-> con una ATI 4200 HD movil
<arp-> o 4025 no recuerdo
<arp-> da =
<juan-arg> arp-, nop.. la portatil de mi vieja usa creo.. que el libre..
<arp-> si pero en ubuntu como viene , la placa anda re mal
<arp-> el vidoe va todo lento y pantallando
<juan-arg> arp-, pero en esta maquina estoy con una nvidia 9400 no sabria decirte
<arp-> hasta el flash...
<arp-> si bueno, yo tengo una nvidia 7025 onboard
<juan-arg> arp-, en la de mi vieja funciona perfecto..
<arp-> y va de lujo
<juan-arg> si mal no me acuerdo. le instale el catalyst
<arp-> um
<arp-> con arch?
<arp-> porque yo intente instalar los drivers que ofrece ubuntu
<juan-arg> bop a mi vieja un ubuntu
<arp-> y no me los dja poner... da un error
<arp-> que no se pudieron bajar.. no recuerdo
<juan-arg> el del fabricante.. el de ubuntu nunca pude correrlo
<juan-arg> tuve que bajar el binario de ati
<arp-> hay uno de ati?
<arp-> oO
<arp-> pense que no habia...
<juan-arg> sip
<arp-> :S
<arp-> en que placa lo probaste?
<juan-arg> la mimsa que mencionaste
<juan-arg> viene en la portatil de mi vieja
<arp-> ah
<arp-> che y el catalyst trae el driver y soft
<chakal^-^> juan-arg, si no lo sabías puedes cambiar de región para pillar mas de 100mW
<arp-> no?
<chakal^-^> algo como: iw reg set BO
<arp-> chakal^-^
<arp-> eso es por las normas FCC
<chakal^-^> teniendo una antena isotropica se nota
<arp-> de cada pais
<chakal^-^> claro
<chakal^-^> en europa son 100mW
<arp-> el esta  en campo abierto
<arp-> le sobran 100mW
<juan-arg> arp-, http://www.amd.com/la/Pages/AMDHomePage.aspx
<arp-> a ver
<juan-arg> arp-, a la derecha.. le mandas placa de video.. y depues ultimo apartado tenes linux 32 o 64
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> son universales
<arp-> para todas?
<juan-arg> arp-, yo los baje con el modelo de placa
<juan-arg> arp-, de esa pagina
<juan-arg> arp-, selecionas los hd.. depues los 4200
<juan-arg> y depues linux
<arp-> es movil
<juan-arg> depende que arquitectura tengas
<arp-> es la misma que la comun?
<juan-arg> arp-, en mi caso si
<arp-> ok
<arp-> que notebook es
<arp-> ?
<juan-arg> una acer.. modelo.. ya te lo busco
<arp-> a si
<arp-> una acer..
<arp-> tambien
<arp-> un Athlon o Turion?
<juan-arg> aspire 5542-5241
<arp-> si debe ser =
<arp-> un Athlon o Turion?
<arp-> che  y con eso te adubo bien todo, hasta soporta compiz
<arp-> ?
<juan-arg> turion
<arp-> ah
<arp-> la que trae HD de 500
<juan-arg> arp-, aceleracion tengo.. pero al compiz no lo probe
<arp-> 4gb de ram
<arp-> ok
<juan-arg> sip
<juan-arg> esa
<arp-> si debe ser la msima
<arp-> ahahah
<arp-> misma..
<juan-arg> aca en galeria jardin la conseguimos por 800 dolares
<juan-arg> estaba re barata..
<juan-arg> y la compre para mi vieja..
<juan-arg> ademas linda maquina
<arp-> aca vale
<arp-> 3200$
<arp-> al publico
<juan-arg> venia sin nada.. enrealidad venia con una distro linux.. que ni me acuerdo el nombre.. pero que detectaba un solo nucelo y no pasaba de una tty.. sin manejador de paketes.. y no mucho mas
<arp-> viene con Mint
<arp-> no pagan licencia, un precio barbaro
<juan-arg> nop..
<juan-arg> mint.. nop
<arp-> yo compre 2
<arp-> las 2 con Mint
<arp-> venian
<arp-> un mini mint
<arp-> por asi decirlo, sin X
<arp-> solo para arrancarla
<juan-arg> ...mmm.. arp- no me parecio ver un mint.. y no vi ninguna referencia.. pero sera.. yo que se..
<juan-arg> arp-, bueno termino de compilar
<juan-arg> arp-, le mando un make install? ..
<arp-> ok
<arp-> sudo make install
<arp-> (necesita sudo)
<juan-arg> arp-, .... pffff.. me tratas de boludo.. jaja
<george2002> los rom de nds. los archivos son punto que?
<juan-arg> george2002, fijate en frozen rom..
<arp-> juan-arg, no
<arp-> te digo nomas
<arp-> por si te olvidabas
<arp-> nada mas
<juan-arg> george2002, pero creo que eran .nds
<george2002> ok
<george2002> voy bien XD
<juan-arg> arp-, mas que un mensaje de que no tenia permiso.. no iva a pasar
<arp-> xD
<arp-> che juan-arg, estosl os instalas como los nvidia
<arp-> fuera de X
<arp-> sin iniciar
<juan-arg> arp-, nop
<arp-> ah
<juan-arg> arp-, desde X
<arp-> mira vos
<arp-> que bueno...
<juan-arg> y despues los cambias en xorg
<arp-> un asisnte pedorro
<arp-> no lo cambia solo?
<arp-> :S
<juan-arg> sip.. parece visual basic
<juan-arg> jaja
<juan-arg> no me acuerdo.. creo que no
<arp-> ok
<juan-arg> arp-, debe venir con una guia de instalacion.. fijate en la pag
<arp-> se
<GabrielYYZ> saludos, alguien aca que sepa un poco de ingles que me confirme que "extract it" se puede traducir como "extraigalo"?
<juan-arg> GabrielYYZ, extrae esto
<arp-> sep
<juan-arg> GabrielYYZ, it se usa para objetos
<jidm> extraer esto
<arp-> esto, esta
<jidm> no hay que hablarle al usuario :P
<arp-> jeje
<arp-> directamente Extract
<arp-> frio..
<arp-> :P
<GabrielYYZ> juan-arg: si, realmente, la oracion es "open the file y extract it with..."
<GabrielYYZ> pense en la traduccion "abra el archivo y extraigalo..."
<jidm> "abrir el achivo y extraerlo con..."
<juan-arg> abrir el archivo y extraer ... ( no me acuerdo lo que es with..)
<arp-> ja
<arp-> Open file and extract
<arp-> :P
<GabrielYYZ> with es con
<arp-> with es con
<GabrielYYZ> pero aun asi no me suena bien :S
<jidm> GabrielYYZ: tengo entendido que no es recomendable hablarle al usuario en las traducciones
<juan-arg> arp-, GabrielYYZ .. ok
<arp-> amenaza el usuario, para que aprenda ingles
<GabrielYYZ> jidm: si? la traduccion es de userbase.kde.org
<arp-> :P
<arp-> juan-arg
<arp-> como va eso?
<jidm> habrá que ver la política de las traducciones de kde, pero muchos proyectos prefieren poner "Abrir" en vez de "Abra" o "Abre" o "Abrí"
<juan-arg> arp-, sigo???.. me leen?
<juan-arg> me cai
<arp-> si
<arp-> te vemos
<GabrielYYZ> yo he visto varios equipos de traduccion a nivel de software y si me he dado cuenta que lo hace un poco diferente
<arp-> no te vi irte en ningun momento
<juan-arg> ok..
<juan-arg> me cai por tocar la antena y desconectarla jaja
<arp-> sigue el install
<arp-> ?
<juan-arg> sip
<arp-> ok
<arp-> podrias ponerle -j 2
<arp-> tambien
<arp-> :P
<GabrielYYZ> jidm: dejame seguir el consejo, incluso me facilita la traduccion :P
<GabrielYYZ> juan-arg, jidm: gracias :)
<juan-arg> arp-, pense que era porque justo esta remplanzando el modulo mac mac no se que.. que es una dependencia del modulo de mi driver.. pero creo que fue por la antena
<jidm> de nada GabrielYYZ
<arp-> ok
<juan-arg> arp-, jaja.. -j2 a make install... un desastre jaja
<arp-> nah
<arp-> ni ahi...
<juan-arg> GabrielYYZ, dnd
<arp-> va a los pedos
<arp-> install solo copia y mete
<juan-arg> arp-, bueno si lo admite.. mis makeflags estan configuradas en -12.. asique jajaa
<arp-> ok
<arp-> igual no tarda mucho el install
<juan-arg> arp-, . que ganas.. de joder  compilar todo.. todo.. en ves de solo los driver de la placa
<arp-> juan-arg
<arp-> esto solo son los drivers libres
<juan-arg> arp-, sigue fria y va 6 horas prendida a full.. la wifi
<arp-> ....
<arp-> ensima tenes que parchar los mac80211
<arp-> y los drivers
<arp-> porque aireplay no anda mas
<arp-> en las ultimas versiones del kernel
<arp-> te aviso...
<arp-> era necesario
<juan-arg> arp-, .. bueno.. ahi pareciera que sigue copiando sin problemas
<arp-> ok
<arp-> despues de eso
<arp-> faltan 2 tonterias rapidas
<arp-> y listo
<juan-arg> depmod -a?
<arp-> sudo make unload
<arp-> luego
<arp-> sudo depmod -a
<juan-arg> arp-, ok.. termino voy a eso
<arp-> che
<arp-> al hacer el unload
<arp-> puede que caigas
<arp-> descatga el driver
<arp-> para generar el mapa
<arp-> ok
<juan-arg> arp-, tuve que mandar un make uninstall.. porque me tiro el driver y no levantaba con nada.. (incluso reinicie.. y nada)
<arp-> oO
<juan-arg> arp-, volvi.. al viejo driver sin parchar
<arp-> a we...
<arp-> sabes el modulo porl o menos
<arp-> ?
<juan-arg> sip
<arp-> oO
<arp-> cual es
<arp-> ?
<juan-arg> rt2800usb
<arp-> instentaste lavantarlo a mano
<arp-> ?
<juan-arg> sip
<juan-arg> pero nada
<arp-> :S
<arp-> que chotada
<arp-> ami me anda barbaro
<juan-arg> no levantaba la interface
<arp-> capas es por ser usb
<arp-> valla a saber
<arp-> igual esos drivers son los mismos del kernel
<juan-arg> mañana con tiempo pruebo de nuevo.. total ya los tengo compilados
<arp-> che mira esto
<arp-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtiYtcEJVMs
<juan-arg> en un momento se caga de risa.. fake.. actuado
<arp-> ajaja
<arp-> nah..
<arp-> esta que se cae
<juan-arg> arp-, bueno me rajo.. a dormir
<juan-arg> arp-, que si no despues no me despierto con nada
<arp-> dale
<arp-> nos emos che
<arp-> v*
<Hashis> arp- conoces algo sobre smtp_auth?
<juan-arg> arp-, chau
<juan-arg> suerte
<chakal^-^> teneis el archivo /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ01/temperature ?
<chakal^-^> george2002, estas o es auto-join
<george2002> estoy
<george2002> cha
<george2002> estoy probando los programas de irc
<chakal^-^> tienes el archivo /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ01/temperature ?
<george2002> ya miro
<chakal^-^> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ01/temperature
<george2002> no
<chakal^-^> que raro, y /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<chakal^-^> bueno haz TAB TAB
<chakal^-^> que raro, y /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/T TAB TAB
<chakal^-^> no se por que cambia eso
<chakal^-^> estoy haciendo un sysinfo en python para xchat
<george2002> no dentro de therma no tenfo nada
<chakal^-^> anda xD
<chakal^-^> bueno menos mal que compruebo: if os.path.exists("/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ01/temperature"): xD
<corretico> buenas noches
<corretico> es posible ocultar/borrar/settransparent/otro el puntero del mouse ???
<chakal^-^> corretico, con unclutter
<chakal^-^> p   unclutter                                - esconde el cursor en X tras un período de inactivid
<corretico> <chakal^-^>no puedo deshabilitarlo o simplemente elminarlo...?? jejeje
<chakal^-^> si, sacalo y te lo llevas :)
<corretico> la idea es que no aparezca el cursor...
<chakal^-^> mirate ese programa le puedes pasar como inactividad 0 supongo
<corretico> si ya lo probe pero no me funciona
<chakal^-^> y no es más fácil sacarlo del puerto usb/ps-2 ?
<chakal^-^> si lo quieres deshabilitarlo ... y cuando lo quieras usar lo metes
<chakal^-^> no le veo la utilidad/lógica
<corretico> lo que sucede es que aunque lo desconectes del ps-2, el puntero siempre aparece
<corretico> la utilidad es basicamente porque nos interesaria que no apareciera el cursos ahi mientras carga una aplicacion que se proyectaria a diversiones equipos...
<Beast> olaaa!
<chakal^-^> Beast, donde ?
<Beast> olaaaa!
<chakal^-^> sube la marea ?
<chakal^-^> yo no vivo en al costa no s esi hay "olas"
<chakal^-^> :) Hola Beast
<Beast> olaaa!
<Beast> yo tampoco vivo en la costa
<chakal^-^> _/~\_/~\_
<Beast> me llamo carlos
<Beast> tuputamadre
<Beast> yo vivo en mi casa
<Beast> es broma
<Beast> k era mi primo
<Tiffon> nas
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> buenas buenas buenas
<razieliyo> hay alguien?
<chakal^-^> si
<razieliyo> ke tal, chakal^-^
<razieliyo> como va eso
<chakal^-^> va
<razieliyo> yo estoy aki subiendome por las paredes
<razieliyo> ke me he tomao cuando me levantao un cafe pa ir a un examen
<razieliyo> y no estoy acostumbrao
<razieliyo> y estoy en plan sadfhasurha
<razieliyo> he tenio un examen de programacion
<razieliyo> las preguntas eran pa verlas
<razieliyo> voy a instalarme debian en el fijo a ver si asi me desahogo
<razieliyo> sigo aki
<pimpam> hi
<razieliyo> wenas
<pimpam> idem
<hashashin> nos dias
<razieliyo> wenas hashashin
<julian> buen dia
<francovalledor> hola tengo un problema con el sonido
<francovalledor> el sonido en el conector frontal del gabinete suena muy feo
<francovalledor> en cambio si enchufo los auriculares atras suena bien
<francovalledor> que puedo hacer??
<hashashin> francovalledor, seguramente la clavija de delante haga mal contacto, si sabes desmontar el frontal mira a ver si tiene arreglo o cambiala, si no quieras abrir nada enchufa atrás jeje
<hashashin> quieres*
<francovalledor> no, no es problema de la clavija
<hashashin> pues sera el cable
<francovalledor> con un live cd funciona bien
<hashashin> eso si que es raro ves XD
<hashashin> mira en el volumen que no lo tengas muy alto y por eso se distorsione
<francovalledor> empezo a fallar despues de la actualizacion
<francovalledor> no, es una distorsion rara
<francovalledor> no es por el volumen
<francovalledor> se escucha agudo
<francovalledor> y con ruido
<francovalledor> lo mas raro es que no pasa con todos los tipos de archivos
<francovalledor> ...
<francovalledor> por ejemplo hay videos que salen sin sonidos
<francovalledor> y otros que se escuchan muy mal
<julian>  francovalledor y si hace un downdate..?
<francovalledor> otros se escuchan bien
<julian> si es cuestion de actualizacion.. te regresas a la vieja y listo.
<julian> solucion rapida no?
<julian> xD
<francovalledor> ok
<francovalledor> como hago?
<julian> al menos mientras encuentras una Solucion final. xD
<francovalledor> y que paquetes desactualizo?
<Gibarian> pregunta acerca de xubuntu, adaptador, conexiones de red
<yarol> haz tu pregunta Gibarian
<Gibarian> tengo el siguiente problema
<Gibarian> en la oficina, tenemos pcs con xubuntu, con vista, y con xp
<Gibarian> desde hace varios dias, las pc con xubuntu, y algunas pc con vista tiene problemas para conectarse con el servidor
<Gibarian> el problema de las pc con vista es aparte
<Gibarian> lo que me extraña, es que las pc con xubuntu no logran conectarse
<Gibarian> o si lo hacen, no lo hacen todas, unas si, otras no
<yarol> ya revisastes conectandolas a otras redes ?
<Gibarian> revisando por el ifconfig, veo que las direcciones ip que agarran, son por encima, o por debajo del ambito configurado para los dos servidores dhcp que tenemos
<Gibarian> tendria que llevarme una a ver, a otra oficina
<Gibarian> pero al menos dentro de esta red, no lo logran
<Gibarian> o si lo logran, se conectan por un par de horas, luego pierden la conexion
<yarol> para ayudarte nesecitaria mas informacion
<Gibarian> dime que necesitas
<yarol> no podria ser el internet ?
<Gibarian> es una posibilidad, aunque mi sospechoso es el servidor
<yarol> ya esta en optimas condiciones ?
<Gibarian> no lo creo
<yarol> perdon me equivoque
<Gibarian> es un proliant hp,  y una pc que esta attacheada a el
<yarol> la pregunta era que si estas seguro que la conexion esta en optimas condicones ?
<Gibarian> si, los que si se conectan no tiene problemas
<Gibarian> navega bien, a una velocidad standard para lo que son las conexiones en Venezuela
<yarol> bueno te aconsejaria que primero hicieras un escaneo a tu red con un equipo que este connectado
<Gibarian> por herramientas de red?
<yarol> y que sepas que est funcionando el internet
<Gibarian> si, esta funcionando
<Gibarian> de los cuatro departamentos que tenemos aqui
<Gibarian> tres reciben internet sin problemas
<Gibarian> y el de nosotros
<Gibarian> a veces tiene problemas, a veces no
<Gibarian> en este momento, en mi oficina, mis dos compañeros tiene conexion
<Gibarian> yo no tengo por mi pc de xubuntu, estoy usando una laptop con vista
<yarol> bueno con unos de esos equipos has un escaneo para ver que equipos estan el router y cuales no
<yarol> pero primero usa este comando Gibarian
<Gibarian> dime
<yarol> sudo dhclient "la interfaz"
<yarol> en interfaz pon la que se va a conectar a internet
<yarol> cual es
<yarol> ??
<yarol> Gibarian ?
<Gibarian> puedo por xubuntu
<Gibarian> o XP
<Gibarian> o por esta misma, vista
<Gibarian> ah okis
<Gibarian> voy
<Gibarian> dame un chance, voy a la sala donde esta la pc de xubuntu con conexion
<yarol> ok
<yarol> Gibarian
<yarol> ese comando hazlo en la que no se conectan
<Gibarian> me devuelve la siguiente respuesta, en las que no se conectan
<Gibarian> no working leases, no dhcp offers received
<yarol> ponlo en pastebin.com
<Gibarian> voy
<chakal^-^> alguien sabe programar en python modulos para el xchat ?
<Gibarian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539395/
<yarol> Gibarian te vas a conectar por la interfaz eth0 osea por el puerto cableado ethernet ?
<Gibarian> si
<Gibarian> por alli
<yarol> burno al parecer no esta haciendo contacto con el servidor debes recisar las configuraciones y la conexion a este
<yarol> revisar
<CuriousX> amigo chakal^-^ yo recien me entero que esta escrito en python =P no tengo idea como sera eso de programar para mi es como algo que me gustaria aprender pero siempre le escapo a ese conocimiento =(
<Gibarian> la configuracion del servidor, y la configuracion de la pc?
<Gibarian> como puedo verificar si la tarjeta de red funciona correctamente?
<Gibarian> algun comando?
<yarol> ya esta verificado por que tus interfazes estan buenas y arriba
<yarol> esta wlan0 y eth0
<yarol> osea que tu tarjeta de red inalabrica tbn esta funcionando correctamente
<Gibarian> ok
<yarol> y si otros pcs estan funcionando con el servidor entonces inicia revisando las conexiones y configuraciones del pc
<Gibarian> bueno, los pc con vista si
<Gibarian> pero en este momento, las pc de ubuntu no tienen conexion
<Gibarian> habra que revisar la configucion del auto eth0
<TheNetuno> Buenas donde puedo desarrollar aplicaciones interactivas similares a flash pero para linux-windows, con la idea de hacer un tutorial, ejemplo algo similar a los cd de enciclopedias
<yarol> Gibarian tienes un router ?
<Gibarian> no
<seyacat> hola ubuntues ayudenme con un comandito
<Gibarian> solo un switch, que usamos en la oficina para distribuir la conexion
<seyacat> quiero matar un proceso que lleva la siguiente cadena "socket 192.168.0.11 30003"
<seyacat> pero existe procesos con la cadena "socket 192.168.0.12 30003" por ejemplo
<chakal^-^> cadena ? proceso ? de donde sacas eso seyacat
<chakal^-^> un socket de por si no tiene un PID
<seyacat> no chacal, el programa se llama socket
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Dónde se guardan los perfiles de cada perfil del terminal? Yo uso gnome-terminal y he creado un perfil llamado "tapa", quiero saber dónde está ese ficherito de texto para copiarlo:$
<seyacat> socket es un programas que habre un socket
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, find ~ -name tapa -exec cp {} ~ \;
<seyacat> lo pongo de otro forma, quiero matar el programa que se ejecuta "prog1 param1" sin matar el mismo programa con otro parametro como "prog1 param2"
<chakal^-^> no es mas que un constructor para reservar al FS un canal de entrada/salida
<recorcholisss> dentro de {} pongo la ruta donde se va a copiar?
<chakal^-^> kill -9 `pidof prog1`
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, no
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, find ~ -name tapa -exec cp {} destino \;
<recorcholisss> okas ;) graciaas ^^
<chakal^-^> donde dice destino, los {} es un bucle digamos
<recorcholisss> okiz:P
<yarol> bueno Gibarian y antes del Swicht hay una maquina servidora cierto ?
<Gibarian> si
<Gibarian> esta el servidor proliant, y un pc attacheado a el
<seyacat> chakal^-^:  si hago pidof "prog1" me da el pid de los dos programas y uno de ellos no lo quiero matar
<chakal^-^> pues mata el que quieras
<yarol> bueno esta puede ser la causa seguro Gibarian
<seyacat> creo que no entiendes
<seyacat> pero gracias de todas formas
<yarol> cuando tienes una maquinaa como servidor si esta se cae las que estan conectadas a trves de la salida de ella tbn
<Gibarian> tambien creo que es la causa
<yarol> Gibarian te aconsejo que mejor utilizes un router para distribuir la conexion Gibarian
<Gibarian> desconectar el servidor,  y conectarlas directamente a traves de un router switch?
<TheNetuno> Buenas donde puedo desarrollar aplicaciones interactivas similares a flash pero para linux-windows, con la idea de hacer un tutorial de ubuntu, ejemplo algo similar a los cd de enciclopedias
<yarol> no, usar un router de servidor para distribuir el internet despues de el router puedes usar el switch si quieres este no tiene nada que ver el problema debe ser la maquina Gibarian
<LUCKATONI> buenas
<Gibarian> pero es que lo hay
<Gibarian> esta el servidor, luego un router switch, para distribuir todas las conexiones
<seyacat> me respondo a mi mismo
<seyacat> el comando es pkill -TERM -f "socket 192.168.0.11"
<Gibarian> ya en mi oficina, es un router mas pequeño
<seyacat> con -f busca todo el comando y no solo el nombre del proceso
<seyacat> gracias
<seyacat> X
<Gibarian> el que esta en el servidor, es una switchera, para servidores creo
<cocuhite> ola buen dia amigos!!!
<cocuhite> alguien sabe como transformo pdf a imagenes? lo quiero para subirlas a mi blog..
<yarol> Gibarian pero el router que me dices que hay esta antes de la maquina ?
<CuriousX> CuriousX: una vez hice eso esperame a que me acuerde.
<Gibarian> la switchera grande? me parece que si
<CuriousX> osea lo que queres hacer es solo extrar las imagenes de un pdf ?
<erUSUL> cocuhite: pdftoppm -> ppm2tiff ?
<cocuhite> transformar pdf en jpg
<yarol> Bueno Gibarian conectate a esa y prueba a ver
<Gibarian> okis
<Gibarian> gracias por la ayuda y paciencia!
<yarol> con una laptop si esta esta antes de la maquina serviodora y te funciona todo normal ya tienes el problema Gibarian
<yarol> de nada
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Cómo estaría bien este script? http://pastebin.com/9j98F2m9   (Bash)
<Gibarian> okis
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: las lineas 2 y 4 estan mal
<cocuhite> listo... gracias!!!                         convert abc.pdf abc.jpg
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: Ya... ¿Por'
<CuriousX> cocuhite: tambien podes sacar las imagenes de un PDF con ---> pdfimages -j <dir_a_pdf> <salidas>
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: la condicion en la linea 2 no tiene sentido? de donde la sacas? y que esperas que pase?
<recorcholisss> Que se ejecute infinitamente?
<recorcholisss> Me ha funcionado en otros scripts..
<cocuhite> CuriousX,  gracias!!!
<CuriousX> de nada =)
<cocuhite> CuriousX, lo q queria era todo con todo y letras converitrlo en imagen, pero ya esta... gracias!!
<LUCKATONI> cocuhite el convert. te coje las imagenes o te convierte en imagenes las hojas?
<CuriousX> cocuhite: escribi <pdf> y luego apreta dos veces la tecla <tab> tabulador
<cocuhite> okas
<cocuhite> LUCKATONI, asi es...
<CuriousX> luego ---> man pdfxxx ---> para saber mas esta en ingles pero podes traducir con google traductor
<LUCKATONI> lo hiciste con el convert entonces?
<cocuhite> se
<cocuhite> si
<LUCKATONI> ok
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: entonces usa « while true » o « while : »
<LUCKATONI> que pretendeis con ese codigo quel pastebin?
<recorcholisss> while true     do   echo "Hola." done ??
<CuriousX> cocuhite: todo junto no se... pero pasar un pdf a .txt se hace con "pdftotext"
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: por ejemplo
<recorcholisss> y:         while :    do   echo "Hola." done   cierto?
<recorcholisss> ok, y lo demás qué tiene de error?
<recorcholisss> Es que du -s saca la ruta además del nombre de MB...
<cocuhite> CuriousX, ya lo tengo en vez de tex lo hice con jpg
<recorcholisss> cómo lo podría hacer?
<erUSUL> la linea 4 asi no se asigna la salida de un comando a una variable
<CuriousX> que bien cocuhite =) lo convirio todo junto ?
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: me puedes corregir el código, por favor por favor? :(
<cocuhite> CuriousX, primero me pidio que descargara imagemagick y despues lo convirtio toda la hoja a jpg
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: es var="$(comando)"
<flypp> recorcholisss, if [ 1 -lt 2 ]; then echo hola; else echo adios; fi;
<CuriousX> o sea que convertiste los .ppm a .jpg con "convert" de imagemagik ?
<CuriousX> bueno me jui =P salu2 (click)
<recorcholisss> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/QM8tXJdz
<recorcholisss> flypp: qué es eso?
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: que de que?
<recorcholisss> pues cómo hago que funcione? y ahora la variable tamanio no existe :s
<recorcholisss> ahh, se llama var? xd
 * erUSUL ¬.¬
<recorcholisss> Ya sale, graciaas :D
<recorcholisss> Pero hay alguna forma de hacer que sólo coja los números que salen del comando "du -s"? es que sale la ruta y me jode la división
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: usa cut o awk para cojer solo lo que quieras
<recorcholisss> en qué se diferencian?
<yarol> :?
<t4k3sh1> recorcholisss: rebisa sus manuales, man cut y man awk
<erUSUL> recorcholisss: por que no te lees el resumen de sus paginas man?
<t4k3sh1> revisa*
<recorcholisss> en "google" dicen que awk es más potente ö
<recorcholisss> grax ^^
<TheNetuno> donde puedo conseguir los controladores de una tarjeta de red - intel wifi link 5100 with PAN?
<erUSUL> TheNetuno: viene con el sistema
<thefatloverboy_> hola buenos dias a todos
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<Lopulus> hola
<Lopulus> no me funciona ni jdowloader ni kget
<Lopulus> no arranca
<mimecar> abre una consola y lanza el programa desde ahí
<mimecar> y pon los errores en pastebin
<Lopulus> directamente pongo kget?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> si lo has instalado de los repositorios de ubuntu tiene que funcionar
<Lopulus> lo instalado desde centro de software
<mimecar> usas kde verdad?
<Lopulus> y me aparecieron un monton de errores
<Lopulus> no lo se, como puedo saberlo?
<mimecar> al instalarlo ?
<mimecar> has instalado ubuntu o kubuntu?
<Lopulus> al ejecutarlo en un terminal
<Lopulus> ubuntu
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
 * t4k3sh1 :facepalm:
<mimecar> entonces usas gnome
<Lopulus> si gnome
<Lopulus> pero alcance a utilizarlo en algun momento hasta que no anduvo mas
<mimecar> pega los errores en pastbein
<Lopulus> aqui va http://paste.ubuntu.com/539436/
<mimecar> puede ser por no lanzarlo desde kde, aunque tiene que funcionar
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Lopulus> 10.10 actualizado desde 10.04
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones puestas y repositorios oficiales?
<Lopulus> como saberlo?
<mimecar> has añadido repositorios de PPA?
<Lopulus> creo que si?
<mimecar> cuales
<Lopulus> no se, no soy muy experto
<carlosubuntu> buena
<mimecar> ok, cuando abres kget llega a salir la ventana?
<laurence> Lopulus, busca con google Ubuntu-Tweak e instalalo, ahi se ven claros los ppa
<Lopulus> nada, queda el puntero como cargando por un rato y luego se torna normal
<exterminator> !arch
<kubot> El facto !arch no existe.
<exterminator> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<exterminator> !pene
<kubot> El facto !pene no existe.
<mimecar> dejalo exterminator
<exterminator> !pene<kubot> El facto !pene no existe como si yo tengo
<exterminator> olle
<Lopulus> ahora estoy en eso
<javier___> hola
<javier___> alguin me puede decir como instalar una impresora emulando con drivers de "Güindous"
<mimecar> javier___: con drivers de windows no puedes
<t4k3sh1> que impresora es?
<javier___> es una xerox 133
<javier___> lo que pasa es que no le falta el modulo pscrip
<javier___> y no manda a imprimir
<javier___> y nesesita los drivers PCL
<Clavecorreo> Bueno el asunto es el siguiente, se murio un familiar de mi novia y la familia necesita la clave del correo de esa persona, quien me puede ayuda y pagan bien!!!! es urgente
<mimecar> Clavecorreo: eso no se puede sacar
<javier___> lo que e echo hasta ahora es insalar windows en una maquina vitual pero es molesto tener que arancar cada que imprimo
<Clavecorreo> a que se refiere con que nose puede sacar?
<mimecar> Clavecorreo: una persona no puede sacar la contraseña de una cuenta de correo que no sea suya
<mimecar> javier___: si no te funciona en ubuntu, no te funcionará en la máquina virtual de windows
<Clavecorreo> mmmmm entiendo...
<javier___> si ya que es de red
<Clavecorreo> osea que no existe forma para lograr el ingreso a dicha cuenta
<Clavecorreo> ??
<mimecar> Clavecorreo: no
<javier___> y me uncia perectamente en VBox
<mimecar> javier___: el sistema anfitrión tiene que soportar la impresora
<mimecar> si te funciona en virtualbox, ubuntu si que detecta la impresora y la usa
<javier___> claro que funciona
<Lopulus> mimecar, ya lo instale. Ahora que hago?
<javier___> pero no me gusta tene que consumi tana ram
<javier___> solo para impimir
<mimecar> javier___: entonces la impresora funciona en ubuntu pero consume mucha ram ?
<javier___> ....
<javier___> la maquina virtual
<javier___> !
<recorcholisss> Me pueden ayudar, por favor?  Es un mini script en Bash que no funciona... http://pastebin.com/RyVDGyBq
<yarol> javier___ y por que no instalas el windows y listo
<julian__> recorcholisss, mmmm que tienes que hacer?
<javier___> jajaja
<mimecar> javier___: da algún error al instalar la impresora en ubuntu?
<javier___> no uso windows por virus y esas cosas
<Lopulus> mimecar
<mimecar> lanza ubuntu tweak y busca la opción que salen los PPA
<julian__> recorcholisss, Bueno, te iba a ayudar, pero no puedo estar todo el dia esperando... tengo cosas que hacer.
<recorcholisss> Condición: Sumar 1 a la variable i   | loop for, uso la variable condición | cambio el valor de la condición a restarle uno a i    | pero se me ha olvidado englobarlo todo en un bucle, jeje
<javier___> los drivers PSL no funcionan en linux solo los de PScrip
<recorcholisss> pero te haces una idea :p
<julian__> recorcholisss, el script hace lo que tiene que hacer. lo veo bien.
<mimecar> javier___: con los drivers PS no funciona?
<javier___> pero para eso tengo que comprar el modulo PScrip que cuesta un ojo
<javier___> mi solucion asta el momento es usar maquina viual
<javier___> y mandar a imprimir desde la maquina virtual
<javier___> mas cosume mucha memoria
<javier___> lo que quiero es si ay algun pograma que me permita instalar la impresora
<recorcholisss> julian__: sip, lo acabo de probar... S: gracias xdd
<javier___> directo en linux
<mimecar> javier___: no puedes instalar drivers de impresora de windows
<mimecar> en la web del fabricante no hay driver para linux?
<javier___> ya dije que si pero son PScrip
<javier___> y parra que funcionen teng que tener un modulo adicional
<mimecar> es raro que un fabricante solo tenga drivers de pago
<javier___> si e echo que funcione en Vbox que no se pueda usar un emulador pequeño
<javier___> no son drivers de pago
<julian__> recorcholisss, http://pastebin.com/nrnDqNzx
<javier___> el modulo es el que cuesta
<mimecar> el driver necesita el módulo
<javier___> la impresora
<mimecar> si el módulo es de pago, para usar la impresora tienes que pagar
<julian__> recorcholisss, no se si entendi mal.. supongo eso es lo que quieres. ensaya y me cuentas.
<julian__> recorcholisss, voy de salida, mas tarde te ayudo, si es algo diferente . bye
<recorcholisss> julian__: cuídate ;)
<javier___> si e podid hacer que funcione sin el me imagin a de aver otara forma
<javier___> y el problema es que no ay dinero para pagar otro
<javier___> si tubiese dinero no estaria pregunando
<laurence> javier___, que impresora es?
<Lopulus> mimecar, ya lo instale. Que debo hacer?
<javier___> Xerox Work Centre 133
<mimecar> Lopulus: busca los repositorios ppa instalados
<javier___> repito nuevamente no tengo el modulo
<mimecar> javier___: ya has mandado un correo a xerox pidiendo soporte para ubuntu?
<recorcholisss> ah :S no puedo hacer que una variable tenga un valor negativo???
<recorcholisss> (Bash)
<recorcholisss> Sólo llega hasta el cero :S
<erAbuelo> buenas
<laurence> javier___, pah yo sólo compro Hewlett Packard, empresa que hace drivers para Linux en todo lo que saca a la venta.
<laurence> Hay que boicotear a toda Empresa que no tiene cortesia con nosotros
<mimecar> javier___: prueba a mandarles un correo al soporte técnico
<javier___> este tambien tiene drivers pero alta un modulo que es un add
<javier___> si me van a vender el modulo
<george2002> buenas
<laurence> javier___, no son nuestros amigos
<mimecar> ya sabes que van a hacer eso?
<laurence> HP son amigos nuestros, piensan en nosotros y gastan dinero en sueldos de programadores para servir a los usuarios Linux, hay que apoyar a HP
<javier___> me da l impreion que mimecar no es de por aqui
<mimecar> ya ha leido todas las veces que tienes un módulo de pago
<laurence> mimecar es de un universo paralelo, por eso sabe tanto
<mimecar> si en windows no lo necesitas, en linux igual
<ujam> Como puedo usar la consola
<Lopulus> mimecar, no te preocupes por mi, ahora tengo que ir a almorzar, luego intentare solucionarlo
<mimecar> ya has encontrado la sección de PPA?
<Lopulus> no
<javier___> las impresoras Xerox te venden el servicio y para cada servicio distinto son los moduls
<javier___> si queres que impima por los 2 lados del papel
<javier___> si quieres que guarde copias en memoria
<javier___> si quieres que mande fax
<javier___> si queres que funcione en red
<javier___> etc
<javier___> para que funione con drivers de los que usa linux que son los PPA se nesesita un modulo Postscript
<javier___> es lo mismo para MAC
<laurence> Lopulus, en Ubuntu Tweak los ppa están en el Centro de Fuentes
<javier___> mas yo hice que funcionara desde una Maquina Virtual
<javier___> me imagino que de la misma manera con algun progama pequeño que no consuma tanta RAM para no tener que arrancar tro sistema
<javier___> se puede emular los drivers
<javier___> alguna aplicacion
<javier___> y mi solucion no es comprar otro he uirle a los problemas si no enfrentarlos y solucionarlos
<javier___> pd. a modulos me refiero a Hardware adicinal no a software
<kronstadt> ok
<t4k3sh1> Estimados, alguno de ustedes a instalado Openoffice en inglés y luego tratar de pasarlo a español?
<erAbuelo> instala el paquete de idioma
<t4k3sh1> lo que sucede es que los menues y textos me salen con español, pero asi en las sugerencias de palabras.
<t4k3sh1> erAbuelo: ya lo he hecho :)
<t4k3sh1> pero no*
<erAbuelo> t4k3sh1: eso sera cosa del corrector ortografico o similares no?
<LUCKATONI> buenas
<t4k3sh1> erAbuelo: si
<t4k3sh1> voy a buscar si para eso se necesita otro paquete a ver si encuentro algo :)
<erAbuelo> pues tambien tendras que instalar el paquete de español para eso
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-cache search openoffice
<nach0> buenas
<nach0> nadie tendra por casualidad una epson sx510w verdad?
<thefatloverboy_> hola
<thefatloverboy_> como puedo crear un carpeta compartida en mi virtualbox?
<thefatloverboy_> como puedo crear una carpeta compartida en mi virtualbox que funcione ?
<yarol> tienes que crearla primero
<thefatloverboy_> pero ya esta
<thefatloverboy_> pero no me aparece
<thefatloverboy_> de todas formas
<thefatloverboy_> no c por que
<pipo65> thefatloverboy_: tienes algun sistema instalado en tu makina virtual
<thefatloverboy_> si el xp
<pipo65> buenos dias thefatloverboy_
<yarol> tienes que buscarla en la VM como si la estuvieras compartiendo en un equipo
<pipo65> thefatloverboy_: buscala por entorno de red
<pipo65> como si fuera de tra makina
<yarol> y en el sistema base tienes que tener habilitado la comparticion de archivos
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> pero eso  lo hago desde linux?
<thefatloverboy_> o windows ?
<javier___> desde la ventana de VBox es mas sensillo
<yarol> cual es tu sisitema base ?
<thefatloverboy_> xubuntu
<javier___> eso da =
<yarol> bueno en ve a administracion y das click en compartir archivos
<javier___> puees cmparti desd la ventana de virtual vox
<javier___> box
<javier___> no nesesitas activar inguna comparticion ni en windows
<javier___> ni en linux
<javier___> solo desde el Virtual Box
<javier___> ativas una carpeta compartida
<yarol> que yo sepa tienes que activarla si no no da.
<javier___> la haces permanete para cuando apages la maquina virual no se desactive
<javier___> solo tienes que saber que la carpeta va a ser del sisema anfitrion
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> ya hice eso
<thefatloverboy_> pero despues el el sistema la carpeta no me aparece
<thefatloverboy_> no c por que
<thefatloverboy_> la he creado varias veces
<javier___> la mauina virtual es windows?
<omikron4> pero thefatloverboy_si no te hacer vboxuser no podras compartir nada, creo yo
<javier___> entras a mis siios de red
<javier___> no entres a redes de microsoft
<javier___> si no a la d vbox
<thefatloverboy_> sip
<javier___> y en ese aparese la equipo con la caprea comparida
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> soy vbxuser
<LUCKATONI> El Evolution de correos, puedes configurar varias cuentas?
<recorcholisss> Hola. Al hacer:         tamanio="$(du -s ~/ | cut -f 1)"
<recorcholisss>     echo $(($tamanio/1024/1024))     me salen 21GB y no me salen decimales... ¿Cómo puedo hacer que me salgan decimales?
<omikron4> quiero decir que tendras que haber hecho primero sudo adduser tu_usuario vboxusers thefatloverboy_
<george2002> LUCKATONI: si
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> ya he hecho eso
<omikron4> lo has hecho en esta sesion thefatloverboy_?
<omikron4> si es asi has de reiniciar
<LUCKATONI> ok, gracias George2002
<yarol> thefatloverboy_ si no tienes activado un compartidor de archivos como samba u otro en particular no podras compartir nada
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<omikron4> yarol:  con la maquina virtual no hace falta eso
<yarol> instala samba si vas a compartir con un windows
<thefatloverboy_> entonces pongo sudo apt-get install samba
<thefatloverboy_> ?
<yarol> ves a administracion y das click en compartir archivos
<yarol> y se instala automaticamente
<thefatloverboy_> o
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<omikron4> solo es en la maquina el apartado compartir archivos... y luego desde el windows de la makina. en el apartado red o mi pc boton derecho , no se si pone unirse a una red o algo asi, y creo que el, si se le han instalado los guestadditions z:vbox o algo parecido
<thefatloverboy_> si
<thefatloverboy_> dice eso
<pipo65> thefatloverboy_: busca la unidad z en windows
<thefatloverboy_> ok
<thefatloverboy_> ya esta
<thefatloverboy_> si me aparece la que cree en el escritorio
<thefatloverboy_> man
<thefatloverboy_> gracias
<thefatloverboy_> de verdad
<thefatloverboy_> ahora como puedo activar las usb ?
<thefatloverboy_> de la maquina virtual ?
<Administrador> buenas a todos
<Administrador> alguno sabe de algun programa que chequee el funcionamiento de la tarjeta wireless? y ethernet ?
<yarol> quieres chequear el funcionamiento de la trajeta o de la red gusano ?
<gusano> yarol,  de la tarjeta
<gusano> porque no se que le paso , y de ayer que apague la computadora y hoy la prendi me cuelga la notebook
<yarol> gusano es mejor que chequees tu mismo
<gusano> como ?
<RECEPCION_> pleaseee helppp!!
<yarol> en que sentido se te cuelga gusano ?
<RECEPCION_> alguien que me ayude urgente por faaa
<RECEPCION_> tengo un servidor ubuntu, estoy tratando de editar el archivo php.ini y no he podido, pero ahora la consola que do con > y no sale de ahi
<RECEPCION_> que puedo hacer?
<yarol> dale ctrl y c
<yarol> o ctrl y d
<gusano> yarol, me cuelta todo ubuntu
<gusano> como si hiciese un bucle infinito
<RECEPCION_> heeey yarooolll gracias funciona
<RECEPCION_> soy nuevo en esto
<RECEPCION_> no he podido editar el archivo php.ini
<gusano> lo hace tanto cuando enchufo por cable ethernet o cuando tengo activada la red wireless
<yarol> gusano tienes swap no es por la ram ?
<gusano> RECEPCION_, tranquilo amigo
<gusano> yarol, si tengo swap , pero no te entiendo tu pregunta
<RECEPCION_> le he dado sudo nano/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini pero no me sale nada
<yarol> si se cuelga puede ser por la ram nunca he visto un caso que se cuelgue solo por conectar a internet gusano
<TrueNhero> espacio entre nano
<yarol> RECEPCION es ASI sudo nano /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<gusano> yarol, yo tampoco es muy raro lo que me pasa
<yarol> separa el nano RCEPCION
<yarol> separa el nano RECEPCION
<RECEPCION_> ok, voy
<RECEPCION_> funciono.... gente ustedes saben mucho, ojala pueda llegar a  ser como uds
<javier___> ami una ves me paso era por que en ves de apagar el equipo la mande a invernar
<javier___> pero al apaga por cmpleto y prender se me solucin
<javier___> y esque el controlador del atheros no son muy estables
<RECEPCION_> para que tome los cambios hechos en php.ini es necesario reiniciar el servidor?
<javier___> perdn era para gusano
<gusano> javier___, mm puede ser
<gusano> recien le pase el "recovery mode" y parece que todob ien
<gusano> javier___, y si tengo una atheros
<javier___> jeje me las oli
<TrueNhero> viene igual pa chromium el 8 de chrome?
<TrueNhero> #debian-es
<RECEPCION_> acabo de realizar cambios en el servidor ubuntu en el archivo php.ini..... es necesario reiniciar el server para que tome los cambios?
<TrueNhero> buenas probando jIRC
<TrueNhero> q es query?
<yarol> query es para hablar con alguien in private TrueNhero
<TrueNhero> gracias yarol
<yarol> de nada
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene chrome 8?
<cossier> TrueNhero: ya es la version estable??
<gusano> yarol, se me cuelga cuando le enchufo o desenchufo el cargador :S
<yarol> gusano tal vez sea problema de ram
<yarol> ve a #yarolinux
<javier___> de echo no
<yarol> teclea el comando top a ver
<javier___> la solucion te va deja sin saber cuanto te queda de bateria
<yarol> "top"
<javier___> es el atapi
<javier___> si lo desabilitas se puede soluciona
<recorcholisss> http://pastebin.com/W3PTZS2a
<recorcholisss> Me ayudan con Bash? por favor ;(
<stturf> hol
<stturf> hola
<stturf> tengo una duda
<chakal^-^> recorcholisss, ese while nunca acaba xD
<recorcholisss> chakal: como tú, de responderme la duda :P
<recorcholisss> las dudas*xd
<dzup2> me pregunto que iso el jrkarma para ganarse ese ban :p
<awueloarrekinte> irie
<dzup2> pues esta mal estructurado recorcholisss
<chakal^-^> para ver el tamaño de ~/ un bucle infinito
<dzup2> mira un loop infinito sobre lo mismo no tiene propocito :p
<recorcholisss> dzup2: qué le pasa a mi querido script? :(
<dzup2> *sentido
<recorcholisss> hey, pero tiene dentro del bucle un printf...
<recorcholisss> calcular, imprimir por pantalla, y a volver a comenzar..
<dzup2> tamanio="$(du -sk ~/ | cut -f 1)"  <--siempre va ser lo mismo no importa cuantas vezes ejecutes el loop infinito :p
<recorcholisss> dzup2: pero voy a poner más archivos en mi home --" y variará
<recorcholisss> :S?
<dzup2> como digo, eso no tiene sentido :p
<recorcholisss> y si no varía por qué cambia el tamaño en GB? pf, que por cierto, está en MB xd'
<chakal^-^> yo a todo esto no se que hay que ayudarte recorcholisss
<chakal^-^> pides socorro y te escindes, en fin ...
<recorcholisss> mm a ver, quiero que mire
<recorcholisss> el tamaño de mi home, corte la primera columna, lo pase a MB y lo imprima por pantalla, y que vuelva a empezar...
<recorcholisss> sugerencias...?xd
<chakal^-^> un bucle infinito ...
<recorcholisss> ¬¬
<recorcholisss> Quiero que el script se ejcuta infinitamente, no importa si tiene sentido o no
<dzup2> para que me entiendas,  recorcholisss   du -sk ~/ | cut -f 1   siempre va regresar lo mismo.
<chakal^-^> while 1: tam = `du -hs ~ | awk '{print $1}'; done
<recorcholisss> t_t pero, a ver, si elimino archivos de mi home,
<recorcholisss> no me devolverá menos números?
<chakal^-^> es un desperdicio eso al menos mete un sleep 0.1
<dzup2> entonces  awk -v tamanio="$tamanio"   siempre sera lo mismo, solo imprimes lo mismo y mismo y mosmo ...no tiene sentido
<recorcholisss> aaa!
<recorcholisss> y cómo podría hacerloo? T_T
<recorcholisss> llevo una hora con eso xd
<recorcholisss> más..
<recorcholisss> Lo que me extraña es que si siempre es lo mismo, devuelva diferenttes decimales..........
<dzup2> eso seria por el cache del disco duro, pues depende de en que siclo este el buffer del disco cuando disparo el du
<dzup2> si te fijas no son muchos bytes de dfiferencia
<Jakeukalane> hola, quiero conectar con un ordenador de forma remota a otro ordenador con linux (aclaro que la conexión es totalmente legítima y que dispongo de las contraseñas ya)
<Jakeukalane> como podría conectar con ssh
<Jakeukalane> he leído varios tutoriales pero es muy muy confuso
<recorcholisss> pues con su Ip :D xd'
<cyberos> hola si tengo y a mi ubuntu completado con unos 40 gigas de espacio ocupado en el disco de que forma sencilla podria crear una imagen y en funcion del tamaño que ocupa sobre cuantos discos dvd tendria que usar ?
<recorcholisss> ssh IP  yy ale!
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: ssh usuario@computador
<dzup2> a mi me da una diferencia de 0 a 12 bytes.
<Jakeukalane> y ya?
<Jakeukalane> no tengo que hacer cosas raras en el ruter?
<chakal^-^> cyberos, remastersys
<recorcholisss> dzup2: ookas, y, además, ahora acabo de ejecutarlo y siempre me mand alo mismo xD, en  fin grax ;)
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: en el router del ordenador remoto. si lo hubiese
<Jakeukalane> ah
<chakal^-^> cyberos, eso te crea un live cd completo del sistema instalado
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: para que direccione el puerto de ssh al ordenador que corresponda
<recorcholisss> Jake: FOrward puerto para conectarse por ssh
<cossier> cyberos: el directorio realmente importante es el /home/...
<recorcholisss> Jake: si quieres te lo abro yo xD
<dzup2> recorcholisss: ok, suerte en tus pruebas
<recorcholisss> dzup2: ;-)
<Jakeukalane> usuario=nombre de la sesión y computador la ip local??
<recorcholisss> nombre_de_usuario@IP
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: no la ip remota
<recorcholisss> Ip del ordenador al que te conectas
<Jakeukalane> ok, bueno ya lo intentaré cuando modifique el router al que tengo que conectar
<Jakeukalane> muchas gracias a todos :-D
<cyberos> chakal remastersys te calcula de cuantos discos dvd precisaras para grabar una imagen de tu sistema operativo?
<chakal^-^> 40GB ocupados mmm que burrada
<chakal^-^> pues a poco 7 DVD's cyberos
<chakal^-^> ya que comprime como un 20% el total ocupado
<cyberos> chacal, 7 dvds de una capa supongo
<chakal^-^> 4.2GB brutos +/-
<chakal^-^> one layer
<chakal^-^> si e sel doble puesm3,4 DVD'S
<Guest90889> buenos dias
<m4v> Guest90889: hola
<Guest90889> alguie me puede ayuda
<m4v> !pregunta Guest90889
<kubot> Guest90889: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest90889> pss quiero desintalar una interface de ubuntu al iniciar secion
<recorcholisss> Oigan, tipeo en el terminal:  du -sk ~/    y me sale:   22571784
<recorcholisss> en qué unidad de mesura se supone que está ese dichoso número?
<m4v> Guest90889: no entiendo, que interface
<dzup2> recorcholisss: eso me hace pensar que es interezante ver como varia el du ese: for (( ; ; )) do du -sk ~/ | cut -f 1;done
<m4v> recorcholisss: prueba usando du -sh
<cyberos> chakal , nunca he usado discos de doble capa ni con windows ni con ubuntu , con ubunto no habra problema para grabar en ese tipo de soporte? pregunto porque desconozco el tema
<dzup2> recorcholisss: ami me van de 2 a 12 bytes cada ciertas interacciones
<Guest90889> la de ubuntu11.04 me quiero quedar con la ubuntu classic
<cossier> cyberos: ningun problema
<cyberos> cossier, ok
<recorcholisss> m4v: ty dzup2: \: a mí más , mierda! xXD
<m4v> Guest90889: ubuntu 11.04 no ha salido aun, usa ubuntu 10.10
<unforgettablecj> hola a todos
<Guest90889> si ya salio
<unforgettablecj> necesito aydua en el tema de proxy squid3
<recorcholisss> Hola +_+
<Guest90889> la alpha 1 y actualiza mi pc
<unforgettablecj> sobre un servr ubuntu
<m4v> recorcholisss: evita esas expresiones en el canal :(
<Guest90889> pero no me gusto
<Clavecorreo> quien me puede ayudar, ya tengo las librerias necesarias para el fragrouter desde los repos pero no se instalar el fragrouter alguien me explica como?¿
<m4v> Guest90889: es alpha, es para desarrolladores, no damos soporte de ubuntu 11.04
<recorcholisss> m4v: u.u
<Enrike> Senores tengo una pregunta
<Enrike>  porque cuando intento ver un viedo de www.youtube.com  mi CPU se dispara a las nubes
<Guest90889> pss por eso la quiero quitar
<Guest90889> y quedarme con la 10.10
<Enrike> se pone entre 90 y 100%
<m4v> Guest90889: instala 10.10 encima
<cossier> Enrike: podrias probar minitube
<Guest90889> pero se boraria todo
<erAbuelo> Enrike: es lo que tiene el p0rn xDD
<Guest90889> y no quiero hacer eso
<unforgettablecj> porfavor el problema q tengo es q el squid funciona unos minutos y luego se cae
<Enrike> erAbuelo, jejejjeje  ok
<erAbuelo> ;)
<unforgettablecj> porque pueda pasar esto?
<flypp> unforgettablecj, tendrás que mirar los logs
<m4v> Guest90889: y como hiciste para cambiar al alpha sin borrar nada
<Enrike> entonces debo vivir con esoo
<Enrike> debo concluir que el flash es pauperrimo en Ubuntu
<erAbuelo> Enrike: flash es penoso en cualquier lado, y mas en linux :)
<Guest90889> mmm con update-manager -d
<cossier> Enrike: podrias probar el gnash a ver que tal va con los videos
<unforgettablecj> q logs especificamente
<Enrike> voy a probar  minitube
<erAbuelo> Enrike: de todos modos yo lo tengo y no me da ese problema
<unforgettablecj> pq vi los logs de cache de access y parece andar normal
<ecelis> Enrike: es por que flash requiere aceleracion grafica, tienes trajeta grafica integrada al motherboard?
<Guest90889> y se actualizo... de la 10.10 a la 11.04... pero ya no la quiero.. pense que era la final
<Enrike> ecelis, es un laptop lo que tengo imagino que siiii
<m4v> Guest90889: no podes revertir una actualización, si no tienes un home separado entonces tienes que hacer backup e instalar ubuntu 10.10 de nuevo
<dzup2> su problema es que es una pc vieja con poca ram y poco procesador
<Guest90889> y como ago un home sparado
<dzup2> esas cosas consumen muchos recursos
<m4v> Guest90889: si no lo tienes ya hecho entonces no sirve, haz backups de tus archivos e instala ubuntu 10.10 o sigue utilizando 11.04 (del que no damos soporte)
<flypp> unforgettablecj, échale un ojo al tamaño de los logs de squid
<m4v> Guest90889: lo siento, pero Ubuntu 11.04 es un alpha, no es una version para que los usuarios usen. Debes esperar a que salga la versión oficial antes de actualizar.
<Guest90889> mmm... es q no sabia eso... pero gracias por la tu
<Guest90889> ayuda
<Guest90889> una ultima pregnta
<unforgettablecj> te comento un poco flyp
<dzup2> heh se fue hasta la version super inestable que ni los desarrolladores pueden controlar, eso si es ser valiente
<unforgettablecj> tengo un server proxy con squid3 funcionando actualmente todo anda bien y ya lleva casi medio año o mas funcionando en una red institucional
<unforgettablecj> el problema es q el server es una IBM y es alquilada
<unforgettablecj> se la llevaran
<Guest90889> como ago para que mi ubuntu live no se vea distorcionado totalmete al instalar ... porq se me distorciona todo... se ve horrible... tengo una targeta nvidia
<unforgettablecj> el actual esta con ubuntu server 9.04
<unforgettablecj> y el  q  levante ahora para ponerlo en reemplazo esta con ubuntu server 10.04
<unforgettablecj> con squid3
<unforgettablecj> y las mismas configuraciones y parametros del servidor anterior
<unforgettablecj> pense q todo andaria bien
<unforgettablecj> pero como te digo funciona un rato y luego se cae
<dzup2> !paste unforgettablecj
<kubot> unforgettablecj: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<unforgettablecj> ok
<dzup2> o pega una linea aqui explicando todo :p se agradece
<m4v> Guest90889: no, no se a que se puede deber eso, en general nvidia no da muchos problemas. :(
<flypp> unforgettablecj, y las mismas particiones?. Haz un "df -h" para ver si te has quedado sin espacio en /var (o en / si no has separado /var)
<Guest90889> cuando lo corro al ejecutar el live  se me distorciona todo
<unforgettablecj> ok
<Guest90889> tu no sabes quien en la sala pueda ayudarme en este kso
<unforgettablecj> tengo el 4% en / en uso
<unforgettablecj> no creo q sea eso
<unforgettablecj> pues tengo 2 discos de 74gb
<unforgettablecj> q otra cosa puede ser
<dzup2> y squid te conecta y despues desconecta?
<flypp> busca en los logs de forma recursiva, a ver si encuentras el error. grep -iR "squid" /var/log 2> /dev/null | more
<cyberos> chacal , solo he encontrado remastersys en karmic, y no en ubuntu 10.10 , http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Remastersys
<dzup2> osea se sale y regresa o
<unforgettablecj> no se sale y no vuelve
<unforgettablecj> se sale y no vuelve
<dzup2> ve las lineas del log como dice flypp
<unforgettablecj> ok
<unforgettablecj> el comando es el mismo
<unforgettablecj> para squid y squid3??
<Guest90889> tengo un problema con mi instalacion de ubuntu 10.10 el cd live se me distorciona todo
<Guest90889> ayuda!!!!
<dzup2> prueba con los dos unforgettablecj
<dzup2> lo importante el lo que te pueda decir al ultimo
<unforgettablecj> ok
<cyberos> chacal en el gestor de paquetes de ubuntu 10.10 solo he encotrado esto : Remaster a CD with additional oem-config functionality
<cyberos> This script remasters a CD with additional packages and optional oem-config
<cyberos> preseed data.
<chakal^-^> cyberos, lo tienes que bajar a parte no esta por defecto
<file_not_found>  hola, como puedo hacer para q ubuntu no pida clave cuando uso el gestor de paquetes, etc
<cyberos> chacal, en paquete debian no lo habra verdad?
<file_not_found> terminal de root
<dzup2> mala idea, fail
<unforgettablecj> me salio logs de 29 y 30 de nov
<unforgettablecj> pero nada de ahora ultimo
<unforgettablecj> y no hay errores
<unforgettablecj> aun hay mas
<unforgettablecj> un rato porfavor
<file_not_found> alguien sabe
<file_not_found> ?
<dzup2> que no te pregunte por pass el sudo?
<cossier> file_not_found, prefiero que me la pregunte
<file_not_found> como puedo hacer para q ubuntu no pida clave cuando uso el gestor de paquetes, etc
<cjkit> bueno hasta el momento
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found, eso seria un fallo de seguridad
<cjkit> tengo logs de los procesos
<cjkit> inician
<dzup2> por eso, para usarlo se usa sudo <xcosa>   asi sea el gestor de paquetes, mi pregunta seria quieres que sudo no te pregunte por pass de root?
<cyberos> chacal no hay ninguno parecido a remastersys que haga la misma funcion y se encuentre en los repos de ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<cjkit> y algunos de ellots terminan con status 0
<file_not_found> por ej cuando le puse una vez la clave no la vuelva a pedir
<dzup2> ...o gksudo o gksu  que hacen lo mismo file_not_found
<file_not_found> como?
<cjkit> dzup2y flypp ?
<dzup2> eso quieres, pues entoces debes de editar sudoers archivo y ponerte NOPASSWD flag en tu usuario :p
<cjkit> tengo procesos squid q terminan con status 0
<dzup2> aunque no estoy muy seguro si ubuntu acepte esa configuracion o sea especial para ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> no es nada recomendable quitar la autorizacion a root
<cossier> file_not_found, se me ocurre el Gestor de carteras
<dzup2> file_not_found: podrias ver man sudoers
<dzup2> Tarrasquero: pero pues si lo quiere hacer de prueba en su lab haber que pasa, pues que le siga
<CuriousX> file_not_found: tambien con "sudo -v" extendes la validacion del "sudo" por otros 5 minutos
<CuriousX> serian 10
<unforgettablecj> porfavor ayudenme con el proxy squid
<unforgettablecj> q puede estar pasando
<CuriousX> predeterminado son 5 minutos. Una vez que pasan te vuelve a pedir la contraseña
<Tarrasquero> si, se entiende que aunque sea aconsejable nadie se lo impide :)
<file_not_found> no se le puede establecer más tiempo
<CuriousX> no me acuerdo creo que si pero en este momento no se como era
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found, si no estas seguro no te embarres, puedes crear conflictos en el sistema
<file_not_found> # it further down)
<file_not_found> %sudo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<file_not_found> q es eso?
<dzup2> ahi mero se pones NOPASS flag
<dzup2> NOPASSWD
<file_not_found> en que parte
<Enrike> Sres alguien conoce como decirle al chrome que utilice el plugin de flash Gnash y deje de usar el de adobe!!!
<dzup2> file_not_found: el archivo sudoers tiene una comentario pegado ahi que dice como usar la flag
<file_not_found> en lugar de ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dzup2> file_not_found: entiende consecuencias, leer te https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dzup2> file_not_found: busca por la cadena "Edit the sudoers file"   ahi tienes
<newby93> hola
<Shawe> hola a todos
<newby93> buenas puedo hablar con alguien en pprivado con el tema delwifi ?
<dzup2> newby93: exponerlo aqui
<newby93> es que es de temas ya sabes
<dzup2> oh quieres charlar sobre wifis
<newby93> si
<dzup2> vete al #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<newby93> resulta me compre una tarjeta de red inalambrica y digamos ........
<newby93> que le quiero dar uso
<newby93> sabes por donde van los tiros ?
<dzup2> pues segun veo tiene tema para que lo exponga aqui, en una linea el problema
<Shawe> newby93: wep-cracking supongo :)
<newby93> exacto
<Shawe> ves al canal donde te han dicho mejor
<dzup2> entonces si vayase al offtopic
<newby93> pero puedo hacerlo desde linux eso ?
<Shawe> yo solo te se decir que necesitas modelos concretos para que funcione
<Shawe> newby93: creo que no hay mejor lugar que en Linux
<Shawe> es donde tienes mayor control de tu hardware
<newby93> es un tp-link 721n
<newby93> es un usb adapter
<Shawe> hablalo en el canal que te han dicho
<Shawe> yo lo siento, pero no puedo ayudarte, poco se de ese tema, solo que necesitas hardware especifico para ponerse en modo monitor
<Shawe> yo queria comentar uan cosa
<Shawe> me acabo de comprar un conversor rs232 a usb
<Shawe> ya habia estado probando con otro que me habian prestado, y funcionaba sin ningun problema
<Shawe> pero el que me he comprado, directamente no añade ningun dispositivo en /dev
<Shawe> y he visto esto
<Shawe> [ 2478.400071] usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71 [ 2478.624086] usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71 [ 2478.840087] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 36
<Shawe> segun entiendo, no lo reconoce
<mama__> holaaa
<mama__> necesito ayuda
<Shawe> alguien decirme que puedo intentar?
<file_not_found> gracias
<file_not_found> lo configure cada 20 minutos
<Shawe> mama__: si no preguntas, seguro que nadie te ayudara, que yo sepa nadie de por aqui sabe leer la mente
<erAbuelo> yo si ;)
<mama__> jajajajaj
<erAbuelo> la respuesta es 49 ;)
<Shawe> erAbuelo: por eso dije que yo sepa :P
<mama__> adivinaste gracias
<mama__> era cuanto es 7 x 7
<erAbuelo> ;)
<mama__> xD
<Shawe> alguien sabe decirme como saco informacion de un dispositivo usb conectado?
<Shawe> fabricante, ...
<cyberos>   como debo instalar remastersys_2.0.17-1.tar.gz?
<erAbuelo> lsusb y luego en google con id buscas
<mama__> la pregunta es porque en ubuntu 10.10 compiz se me cuelga cada cierto rato (aleatoriamente) y dura como 15 segundos bloqueado y solo puedo mover el cursor??
<Shawe> erAbuelo: el problema es que no aparece
<Shawe> en dmesg me muestra error
<gucho> lsusb
<Shawe> este conectado o no, lsusb muestra la misma salida
<Shawe> usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<Shawe> pero ese mensaje en dmesg me mosquea
<mama__> la pregunta es porque en ubuntu 10.10 compiz se me cuelga cada cierto rato (aleatoriamente) y dura como 15 segundos bloqueado y solo puedo mover el cursor??
<erAbuelo> Shawe: prueba en otro puerto usb distinto
<Shawe> erAbuelo: las cosas mas o menos evidentes las tengo probadas, entre ellas esta esa
<Shawe> xDD
<erAbuelo> ok :)
<Shawe> mama__: pues tienes suerte, a mi me iva el compiz en 10.04 pero en 10.10 no
<erAbuelo> Shawe: pues entonces tiralo a la basura xDDD
<Shawe> erAbuelo: no me jodas, que me la acaban de clavar
<Shawe> que esta recien comprado
<Shawe> el problema es este http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1264882783/5
<erAbuelo> Shawe: que es ?
<Shawe> me pasa lo mismo
<Shawe> es un conversor usb-rs232
<Shawe> mira en el post #5 de ese link
<mama__> Shawe a mi me pasa en ubuntu 9.10 10.04 10.10 linux mint...
<Shawe> yo desiste de compiz
<Shawe> principalmente, porque me quitaba mucho rendimiento 3D
<Shawe> hasta tal punto que ni los videos en flash iban fluidos
<mama__> pero su usabilidad es excelente
<Shawe> y el equipo no es tan viejo ni tan malo, para que pase eso
<mama__> a mi me van bien, el problema es el cuelgue
<erAbuelo> Shawe: prueba la opcion irqpoll en el boot
<mama__> irqpoll, que hace?
<Shawe> que es eso?
<erAbuelo> espera
<Shawe> he probado con un modprobe usbserial, no fuera que no estuviera cargado, pero nada
<erAbuelo> Shawe: prueba esto antes de nada "echo Y > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first"
<erAbuelo> parece que en algunos casos el modo de descubrir dispositivos usb en linux falla y esa es la solucion
<Shawe> y ahora que hago, lo reconecto?
<erAbuelo> si
<Shawe> pues mas de lo mismo
<erAbuelo> el mismo error en el dmesg ?
<Shawe> si
<erAbuelo> espera xD
<Shawe> no habria que reiniciar HAL?
<erAbuelo> no
<Shawe>   info.product = 'USB Wireless Interface'  (string)
<Shawe> leñe, aparece hardware que no tengo
<mama__> otra cosa nautilus abre muy lento, como 4 segundos en abrir la carpeta home
<mama__> el pc es como de hace 3 años
<mama__> 160 gb DD
<Shawe> mama__: has ido reinstalando a cada version o has hecho upgrade?
<mama__> es q tengo nautilus elementary
<Shawe> ok
<Shawe> entonces es eso
<Shawe> yo tambien lo tenia
<Shawe> hay algun bug
<mama__> mmmm pero hay forma de personalizar nautilus??
<cyberos> veo dificil poder instalar remastersys_2.0.17-1.tar.gz con este fichero en ubuntu 10.10 alguien tiene un debian  una pagina para añadirlo a los repositorios de ubuntu 10.10?
<cyberos> o una
<Shawe> mama__: creo que habia una manera de mejorarlo
<Shawe> pero lo unico que hace es retrasar el problema
<Shawe> tienes el menu de todas los progrmas al estilo de mac en la barra de menus superior de ubuntu?
<mama_> http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html
<erAbuelo> Shawe: prueba "sudo rmmod ehci_hcd" y vuelve a pincharlo
<mama_> quien qeria remastersys?????
<mama_> queria*
<cyberos> mama, si los repositorios de karmic me valen para ubuntu 10.10 estupendo pero si no me quedo igual  que estaba
<Shawe> erAbuelo: ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<erAbuelo> no tienes cargado el modulo ehci_hcd ?
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> una pregunta
<mama_> para instalar remastersys: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pipo65> no se si me pasa a mi solo o atodos
<cyberos> mama . ok
<Shawe> no se carga, ni haciendoselo hacer
<mama_> agregas esto # Remastersys
<mama_> deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic/
<erAbuelo> Shawe: que error te da al cargar el modulo ?
<Shawe> ninguno
<pipo65> pero ayer cuando actualize se me cargo otro kernel y con esto me dejo de funcionar el modem
<mama_> o mejor solo esto deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic/
<pipo65> tube q compilar el driver de nuevo
<erAbuelo> ??
<mama_> guardas
<mama_> y despues sudo apt-get update
<Shawe> erAbuelo: como lo oyes
<Shawe> bueno, lees
<erAbuelo> xD
<mama_> y despues sudo apt-get install remastersys
<Shawe> encima que me han pegado el palo con el conversor, encima sale problematico
<erAbuelo> Shawe: prueba lo del irqpoll, puede ser un tema de irq
<pipo65> erAbuelo: as visto mi problema
<Shawe> erAbuelo: pero que hago con irqpoll
<mama_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa se me acaba de colgar compiz por 15 segundos aaaaaaaa
<erAbuelo> Shawe: eso en el boot, metelo como opcion y reinicia
<Shawe> como parametro supongo
<pipo65> erAbuelo:
<pipo65> estas
<erAbuelo> sip
<pipo65> q puede ser
<erAbuelo> lo que ?
<pipo65> se me actualizo el kernel y me dejo de andar el modem
<erAbuelo> es usb ?
<pipo65> tube q instalar de nuevo el driver
<pipo65> no es un winmodem 56k
<pipo65> un agere
<erAbuelo> y el driver no viene en el kernel ?
<pipo65> no
<cyberos> mama, ok remastersys ya esta instalado gracias , hay alguna forma de pnerlo en español?
<erAbuelo> seguro ?
<cyberos> ponerlo
<pipo65> seguro
<pipo65> en el kernel q tenia antes no estaba
<pipo65> y en este tampoco
<erAbuelo> entonces es normal que tengas que compilarlo cuando actualizas el kernel
<erAbuelo> que modelo es ?
<pipo65> winmodem agere
<pipo65> el driver es el martian_modem
<pipo65> lo raro q compile usando los mismos archivos q use la primera ves
<mama_> mmm nose cyberos, yo lo uso en ingls total es basico y se entienden altiro las opciones
<erAbuelo> pipo65:  eso no tiene nada que ver, el tema esta en el kernel no en el driver
<pipo65> es decir con el kernel anterior
<pipo65> bueno si tu dices q es normal me hare una copia de ese driver por si lo presiso mas adelante
<cyberos> mama, ya pero como nunca he usado una herramienta como esa preferia en español para evitar liarme al usarla
<pipo65> otra pregunta erAbuelo
<pipo65> cuando elijes en synaptic q descarge los archivos pero q no los instale
<pipo65> es donde los descarga
<mama_> voy a buscar cyberos
<pipo65> ??
<Shawe> erAbuelo: voy a reiniciar y probar lo que me has dicho
<erAbuelo> pipo65: no uso synaptic para eso, pero supongo que en la cache /var/cache/apt/archives
<cyberos> mmama ok
<pipo65> se supone q ahi encuentro una archivo .deb
<erAbuelo> sip
<pipo65> joya
<mama_> cyberos http://www.linuxmint-hispano.com/foro/?/topic,4036.msg23977.html
<mama_> o puedes ocuparlo con el gui
<cyberos> mama, ok
<pipo65> gracias erAbuelo
<pipo65> estaban ahi los archivos
<hkm> jaun-arg esta?
<Shawe> re
<Shawe> el problema persiste :S
<Clavecorreo> de donde puedo descargar el fragrouter ??????????????
<mama_> Clavecorreo http://www.filewatcher.com/b/ftp/ftp.linux.it/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fragrouter.0.0.html
<mama_> no no no no
<mama_> perdon
<mama_> Clavecorreo ftp://ftp.linux.it/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fragrouter/fragrouter_1.6-2.2_i386.deb
<Shawe> erAbuelo: lo que me habias comentado que probara con el rmmod no lo hace porque esta built-in
<Clavecorreo> muchas gracias mama_
<mama_> dnada
<Clavecorreo> no mi servidor me bloquea esa pagina... tienes otra ?
<Clavecorreo> de donde mas puedo descargar el fragrouter
<mama_> te doy otro espera un poco
<ElPasmo>  /msg NickServ identify pw1111
<mama_> Clavecorreo ftp://ftp.kfki.hu/pub/linux/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fragrouter/fragrouter_1.6-2.2_i386.deb
<mimecar> ElPasmo: eso no debe salir en esta ventana
<erAbuelo> volveré!!! xD
<mama_> Clavecorreo ftp://ftp.linux.it/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fragrouter/fragrouter_1.6-2.2_i386.deb
<fzeta> re parceros!
<Clavecorreo> no niguno da dice que yanofuncionaeldiorectorio
<mama_> Clavecorreo a mi me funcionan los dos
<mama_> Clavecorreo abrelo con chromium o con firefox
<Clavecorreo> mmm que extraño
<mama_> lo bajo y te lo mando con megaupload
<Clavecorreo> ok muchas gracias
<mama_> ;)
<mama_> Clavecorreo esper un poco que tengo una basura de conexion (entel) a 10 kbps xD
<Clavecorreo> jajaja ok no ahi problema...
<Clavecorreo> espero
<recorcholisss> Hola. Hago:   find /home/corcho/ -name ua    y no me devuelve nada... y se termina..
<recorcholisss> cuando EXISTE el archivo "ua" en ese directorio..
<recorcholisss> mierda xD
<file_not_found> alguien podria saber donde estoy ubicado en que ciudad si se mete en mi desde otra pc?
<mama__> Clavecorreo mientras te paso el link con los links http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/Ubuntu/i386/net/fragrouter_1.6-2.2_i386.deb.20134.html
<file_not_found> ubicada en otra pc
<mimecar> file_not_found: con tu IP ya saben todo eso
<recorcholisss> A ver, tengo un perfil de terminal llamado "FondoNegro" y find no lo encuentra... qué pasará? s:
<mama__> Clavecorreo http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?it1fs12q1pfm4ft
<recorcholisss> file_not_foun: netstat :D
<george2002> [file_not_found] com la ip se van ubicando y a menos que tu tengas un txt con nombre mi ubicacion ten por seguro que te vicitan
<file_not_found> y con el ruter
<file_not_found> quienes?
<mimecar> ver tu IP?
<recorcholisss> el router "tiene" la IP :D
<file_not_found> algun programa para ver la ubicacion
<recorcholisss> utrace.de :D
<mama__> Clavecorreo http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fragrouter/
<mimecar> file_not_found: a partir de tu IP, te pueden encontrar sin problemas
<recorcholisss> pss, Gnome le da otro nombre a los perfiles, puaj, lo miré en gconf-editor u.u
<mimecar> pueden saber tu localización aproximada
<file_not_found> en el mapa sale que estoy en un lugar y yo estoy en otra localidad
<file_not_found> ok
<file_not_found> y el proxy tor
<Shawe> tengo un problema con un conversor usb que no funciona
<Shawe> y por mas que pruebo no consigo que se detecte
<Shawe> alguien podria sugerirme algo a probar?
<Clavecorreo> tengo las librerias libnet libpcap y todo eso pero este me dice que no se puede instalar
<Clavecorreo> por la librerialibnet0
<Clavecorreo> y yo tengo la 1
<Shawe> Clavecorreo: usa la version que te indique
<Shawe> en lugar de la ultima disponible
<mimecar> Clavecorreo: ese es el problema de no usar los repositorios
<Clavecorreo> pero en mis repos los tengo activados
<Clavecorreo> las librerias
<Clavecorreo> explicame como puedo hacer el procedimiento con los repos
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> buenas tardes a todos
<file_not_found> y si uso tor?
<file_not_found> como configuro un proxy tor para toda la pc?
<EGCdigital> !tp
<kubot> El facto !tp no existe.
<EGCdigital> leed el topic
<Clavecorreo> como puedo saber la ip de mi router?
<yarol> de tu router o tu pc Clavecorreo
<dannyLopez> LoL (?)
<Clavecorreo> del router al cualestoy conectado
<Clavecorreo> y como poder saber quien mas esta conectado a el
<dannyLopez> Clavecorreo: que router tienes?
<erAbuelo> volvi xD
<Clavecorreo> mmm no lo se
<m4v> Clavecorreo: normalmente es viendo las tablas de ruteo "route" y ver la línea que empieza con default
<joaco> hola
<m4v> eso sería para ver el gateway de tu pc, que normalmente sería el router.
<joaco> como puedo compartir archivos en una red
<Clavecorreo> me dicen que con ifconfig pero nose si sea la"Difus"
<m4v> ifconfig solo muestra los ip de las placas de red, el gateway se vé con "route"
<m4v> Clavecorreo: haz "route" y fijate en la última línea
<Clavecorreo> le doy route y me aparecen tabla de rutas del nucleo no me dice nigunaip
<Clavecorreo> no me dice ninguna ip
<biker> hola amigos
<biker> necesito alguien que me ayude
<biker> acabo de hacer un .deb, de un programa que pesa 50 kb,.,
<biker> necesito que alguien lo trate de instalar y me diga si todo le funciona bien
<biker> :)
<biker> algún voluntario?
<m4v> biker: no.
<dannyLopez> Clavecorreo: la ultima linea (en mi caso) dice default y el la puerta de enlace para mi router
<m4v> biker: lo siento, pero este es un canal de soporte y la idea de pasar .deb extraños que no me gusta nada.
<m4v> biker: prueba en tu pc.
<biker> m4v, yo no uso ubuntu jaja,., le hice el .deb a un amigo por máquina virtual
<biker> es de superkb
<m4v> Clavecorreo: pasá la salida de route con un pastebin
<cousteau> biker: yo lo instalaría en una máquina virtual...
<biker> cousteau, pss lo único que podré hacer será formatear mi máquina virtual porque ya no tengo espacio
<biker> pero bueno igual gracias
<cousteau> biker: LiveCD
<biker> cousteau, oo neta buen punto! :p
<cousteau> anda que no he probado yo cosas así...
<Jakeukalane> hola, me gustaría si puedo usar locate en un disco duro que tengo montado en /media
<cousteau> Jakeukalane: creo que sí... de todas formas yo soy más de find
<erUSUL> Jakeukalane: no estará indexado asi que lo dudo. usa find
<Clavecorreo> listo ya lo logre
<Jakeukalane> find nunca me funcionó para hacer nada
<m4v> como que no? find anda bien
<cousteau> Jakeukalane: no sabrás usar globs ni regexes
<m4v> find /ruta -iname "*palabra*"
<Jakeukalane> mmmm
 * cousteau sospecha que estaba usando   find palabra
 * cousteau creía que ese ban iba para él por pasarse de listo
<erAbuelo> m4v: has sido rapido xDD
<dannyLopez> Nota: este método requiere de soporte a grupos de tareas en el Kernel Linux (cgroups), es decir, solamente usuarios con Kernel superior a 2.6.36 podrían aplicarlo. en español ¿puedo implementar este parche?
<m4v> dannyLopez: tenés que compilar un kernel, que no es sencillo, espera a que esté en mainline y llegue a Ubuntu.
<dannyLopez> como se que kernell tengo m4v
<Jakeukalane> dannyLopez, hay parches bastante simples que se aplican a nivel de usuario... pregunta más a ver si la gente lo recomienda o no
<Jakeukalane> uname -a
<dannyLopez> Jakeukalane: te doy la pagina http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/11/foto-resumen-tras-haber-realizado-el.html
<Jeferx> Buenas tardes. Alguien podrá ayudarme? Es algo tonto, solo cosas de gusto! He instalado un theme llamado Wild-Shine en mi ubuntu 10.04, y los botones de Minimizar-maximizar/restaurar y cerrar están a la derecha.. Como hago para ponerlos en la parte izquierda como el theme Ambiance? Gracias!
<m4v> dannyLopez: y según todo lo que leí en el maillist de linux, el parche sirve bajo cargas especiales tipo si compilas un linux mientras mirás algún vídeo. no afecta mucho a los usuarios normales.
<Jakeukalane> Jeferx, google es tu amigo→ http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&source=hp&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=cambiar+botones+de+lado+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Jeferx> Jakeukalane, Disculpa, gracias!
<dannyLopez> m4v: tengo un kernell 2.6.35 como lo actualizo a uno 2.6.36?
<Jakeukalane> dannyLopez, yo creo que es mejor aplicar el parche a nivel de usuario...
<Jakeukalane> ahora lo busco
<m4v> dannyLopez: espera a que Ubuntu lo actualice
<m4v> dannyLopez: compilar un kernel no es algo trivial y es algo con lo que no te podemos asistir
<dannyLopez> m4v: no yo no voy a aplicar esos cambios simplemente quiero saber si se puede actualizar a otro kernell?
<dannyLopez> esque antes del formateo tenia uno terminado en 25 y ahora tengo uno terminado en22
<Jeferx> Jakeukalane, Solucionado. Gracias!
<KZKG^Gaara> Buenas a todos.
<m4v> dannyLopez:  el kernel se actualiza (desde consola) con "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dannyLopez> y alguien sabe si ya se puede optener clave publica? esq ami no me deja
<m4v> dannyLopez: si es que hay actualizaciones disponibles
<m4v> que clave pública?
<dannyLopez> m4v: http://pastie.org/1345640
<dannyLopez> me dicen q es un prblema de coneccion
<m4v> dannyLopez: parece estar mal la direccion web
<soportevigia> hola
<soportevigia> disculpe la molestia soy nuevo en ubuntu
<soportevigia> me podrian indicar como copiar un archivo a una carpeta
<m4v> dannyLopez: "wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net" no parece estar bien
<soportevigia> en mi usuariooooo
<m4v> dannyLopez: seguramente es www.keys.eu.pgp.net
<dannyLopez> m4v: como actualizo los repos para firefox 4?
<soportevigia> disculpeee
<soportevigia> la molestia alguien me pudede ayudar
<soportevigia> ????
<erUSUL> soportevigia: que archivo a que carpeta¿
<m4v> dannyLopez: con el synaptic, cuando llegue el update.
<soportevigia> se llama WML9 hasta emesene plugins_base
<erUSUL> soportevigia: si pero donde estan ese archivo y esa carpeta? en tu escritorio? en home?
<dannyLopez> m4v: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa y ese?
<soportevigia> en descargas en home
<erUSUL> soportevigia: y la carpeta donde está?
<soportevigia> la carpeta a la que la quiero mover es en usr/emese/plugins_base
<erUSUL> soportevigia: seria algo asi suponiendo que los nombres estan bien --> sudo cp $HOME/Descargas/WML9 /usr/emese/plugins_base/
<m4v> dannyLopez: es una alternativa
<soportevigia> ok...
<soportevigia> dejame intentar y te comentoo
<soportevigia> gracias
<m4v> dannyLopez: si agregas ese ppa las actualizaciones deberían llegar desde el synaptic
<m4v> bueno, desde apt-get, o lo que uses para manejar los paquetes
<soportevigia> disculpa erusul
<soportevigia> comoinstalado un programa si lo tengo en la carpeta de descargas en home
<erUSUL> soportevigia: no debes instalar programas de ese modo. usa el centro de software  de ubuntu
<dannyLopez> cuando le doy ese comando me tira esto http://pastie.org/1345786
<dannyLopez> m4v:
<Jakeukalane> m4v, muchas veces las direcciones de claves son sin punto después de la www
<m4v> dannyLopez: ahí parece que importó la clave correctamente
<dannyLopez> enserio?
<dannyLopez> gracias jejeje
<m4v> Jakeukalane: puede ser, no sé de donde sacó ese comando así que no se que está mal
<Jakeukalane> ok, no entendí lo que pusiste antes de find: find /ruta -iname "*palabra*"    ¿no sé puede hacer para que coja el directorio en el que estás y vaya haciendo recursivamente (como locate)?  estoy haciendo búsquedas de prueba y no hay manera de que encuentre nada aunque con el -iname lo único que pasa es que tarda muchísimo
<Jakeukalane> vale, al final lo encuentra.... pero es super lenteo en compración ..... gracias de todas formas, me servirá
<m4v> Jakeukalane: si, locate es más rapido, pero eso es porque indexa los archivos regularmente. Normalmente no indexa lo que está en /media
<Jakeukalane> dicho así, parece ser que se puede modificar para que sí lo indexe.... hay alguna posibilidad de ello??
<m4v> Jakeukalane: aparentemente sí, google search tira esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697468
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<m4v> Jakeukalane: aunque fijate lo que dice el post, indexar medios removibles no parece ser buena idea.
<m4v> Jakeukalane: y el tiempo que tarda en indexar seguramente es lo mismo que lo que tarda un find ;)
<Jakeukalane> ahh ok
<Jakeukalane> bueno, lo haré dentro de un tiempo. es para un disco duro externo de bastante tamaño que uso como copia de seguridad y siempre lo monto en el mismo sitio osea que debera mirar alguna forma de hacer lo que dicen en el post y a la vez que sea termporal... jeje tendré que trastear bastante...
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Jakeukalane> otra duda, aparte de -iname tiene otros comandos útiles que ocupan esa posición??  prentendo hacerme un → alias  find='alias -iname'   pero no sé si es aconsejabel
<m4v> Jakeukalane: montones, en el man del find está, aunque es algo complejo
<m4v> Jakeukalane: http://www.linux.ie/newusers/beginners-linux-guide/find.php
<Jakeukalane> wow, gracias :-D
<Qarl> Buenas!
<Qarl> tengo un problema bastante serio
<Qarl> acabo de formatear una partición de un disco duro externo y creía que estaba vacía pero resulta que tenía unas máquinas virtuales que utilizo en el instituto, con trabajos y demás :S
<Qarl> lo he formateado con el GParted
<Qarl> no hay alguna forma de restaurar la tabla de particiones anterior o algo similar?? :'(
<erAbuelo> no has perdido nada, si recuerdas la disposicion de las particiones puedes recuperar el contenido facilmente, usa testdisk
<Qarl> me has dado bastante esperanza :)
<Qarl> voy a buscar testdisk
<Qarl> ahora te cuento, muchas gracias! ;)
<erAbuelo> Qarl: normalmente un formateo no borra los datos, solo la estructura
<adrian15> Qarl: Hola
<adrian15> Qarl: Explicame tu caso
<erAbuelo> si el tema es de particiones, con testdisk lo recuperas si es de datos ya se complica
<Qarl> vale
<Qarl> adrian15, te pego mi problema:
<Qarl> acabo de formatear una partición de un disco duro externo y creía que estaba vacía pero resulta que tenía unas máquinas virtuales que utilizo en el instituto, con trabajos y demás :S
<Qarl> <Qarl> lo he formateado con el GParted
<Qarl> <Qarl> no hay alguna forma de restaurar la tabla de particiones anterior o algo similar?? :'(
<adrian15> Qarl: Con el gparted?!
<Qarl> si
<adrian15> Qarl: Mal lo veo.
<Qarl> :S
<adrian15> Qarl: En su día puede que el gparted no formatease sino que crease particiones y ya pero por debajo últimamente emplea mkfs.vfar, mkfs.ext3 u otras herramientas de formateo
<Qarl> puff :S
<Qarl> pero lo ha formateado bastante deprisa
<adrian15> Qarl: Puedes probar de todas maneras. Perder más de lo que creo no has perdido
<Qarl> sí, eso estoy haciendo
<adrian15> Qarl: Qué opciones has empleado pues?
<Qarl> gracias ;)
<adrian15> Qarl: Al no ser que hayas hecho un crear tabla de particiones nueva
<erAbuelo> Qarl: usa testdisk, no tienes nada que perder, aunque si dispones de otro disco, antes haz una copia del disco tal como esta en otro sitio
<Qarl> dices en el Gparted?
<Qarl> no, si en el disco no tengo nada :S
<dannyLopez>  meti este comando sudo apt-get dist-upgrade y ahora donde antes era firefox me dice algo asi como namoroka LoL (?) por que me aparece ese nombere
<dannyLopez> nombre*
<adrian15> Qarl: Tú le diste a botón derecho en la partición y formatear ?
<erAbuelo> Qarl: tienes, aunque no este accesible
<Qarl> adrian15, sí
<adrian15> Qarl: Sigo viendolo mal pues. Qué sistema de ficheros le has puesto de todas maneras ?
<Qarl> NTFS
<Qarl> perdonar, haber si me podéis echar una mano con el testdisk, no vaya a ser que la lie más :S
<Qarl> me salen varias opciones de primeras
<Qarl> supongo que tendré que seleccionar la de "Analyse" cierto?
<adrian15> Qarl: Creo que sí luego te daba opciones de recuperación
<erAbuelo> Qarl: y antes que sistema tenias ?
<Qarl> NTFS también
<dannyLopez> ayuda con este mensaje de error W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 9240AA86D4D4F91F
<erAbuelo> Qarl: prueba desde windows con getdataback-for-ntfs, pero haz una copia del disco en antes
<Qarl> erAbuelo, con la versión de prueba podré recuperar??
<Qarl> o tengo que buscarlo ya cra...
<dannyLopez> nadie?
<dannyLopez> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 9240AA86D4D4F91F
<adrian15> dannyLopez: En la web del ppa te dicen como añadir las keys para que no se te queje
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<Qarl> voy a windows para intentar recuperar los datos
<Qarl> ahora os cuento como ha ido
<Qarl> muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!
<erAbuelo> suerte, ya me enterare mañana ciao
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<dannyLopez> adrian15: sigo con el mismo error no puedo activar mi llave publica
<dannyLopez> ayudame
<adrian15> dannyLopez: Sigues... después de haber hecho el qué ?
<dannyLopez> sudo apt-key adv -- recv-keys -- keyserver.keyserver.ubuntu.com  9240AA86D4D4F91F
<cousteau> creo que no lo estás escribiendo bien...
<dannyLopez> deh jejeje error de principiante
<xangua> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<cousteau> sudo  apt-key  adv  --recv-keys  --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> fíjate bien en cómo van los espacios
<ubuntu> Samael
 * dannyLopez se va al teatro callejero
<aragon_> hola gente
<aragon_> tengo un problema tengo el lampp y le puse seguridad a mi server pero cuando inicio no anda el MySQL database
<aragon_>  aparece desactivado
<aragon_>  alguien sabe por que
<aragon_> talves sea por el uso de alguna passw cuando le doy seguridad, saben si alguna password se repite
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-04
<windem> buenas noches
<windem> me podeis echar una mano para conectar una red domestica ?
<aragon_> hola
<TrueNhero_> que es una actualizacion parcial y porq sucede
<aragon_> q linux tenes
<m4v> aragon_: prueba en preguntar en #ubuntu-server (es en inglés) acá no solemos manejar cosas de server
<aragon_> ok gracias
<m4v> TrueNhero_: actualizacion parcial? nunca lo escuché, donde sale?
<TrueNhero_> m4v, ejecutando una actualizacion parcial, es del gestor de actualizaciones
<windem> me podeis ayudar a configurar una red winxp - ubuntu ?
<windem> buenas noches
<m4v> TrueNhero_: honestamente no se (no uso gnome) pero sospecho que debe ser paquetes retenidos, prueba en cerrar el gestor y usar "apt-get upgrade" en una terminal a ver si te dice algo.
<TrueNhero_> ok
<m4v> windem: que necesitas hacer? configurar una red winxp - ubuntu es un poco ambiguo
<esmirlin> hola, cómo puedo saber la versión del kernel que tengo instalada?
<esmirlin> hola, cómo puedo saber la versión del kernel que tengo instalada?
<xangua> uname -a esmirlin
<esmirlin> 2.6.35.8-1-jolicloud-atom eso es bueno?
<esmirlin> por cierto para todos los que tengan netboo... ya he solucionado mi problema con la lentitud y mal rendimiento de marverick nerbook... jolicloud se lo come literalmente
<Guest76178> disculpern la molestia
<Guest76178> alguien me puede ayudar a extraer un archivo
<esmirlin> miguekIRJ, qué necesitas?
<migueliRJ> gracias
<migueliRJ> descargue xampp
<migueliRJ> pero no puedo instalar
<migueliRJ> en la pagina viene un comando
<migueliRJ> y no me funciona
<migueliRJ> soy nuevo
<migueliRJ> jeje
<guampa> holas room
<aragon_> xampp o lampp
<migueliRJ> xampp
<LinoSP> holas alguien  sabe que paquetes seleccionar en synaptic para q el emesene quede como cuando se instala en windows (los temas los sonidos)
<aragon_> ya q uno es para windows y otro es para linux
<aragon_> pero estas en linux
<aragon_> ?
<migueliRJ> es un archivo .tar.gz
<migueliRJ> sip
<aragon_> ok
<migueliRJ> es un archivo .tar.tz
<migueliRJ> gz
<aragon_> estando en la carpeta donde esta el comprimido habre la consola
<aragon_> y pega el codigo q aparece para intalar
<aragon_> simple
<migueliRJ> ok
<migueliRJ> espera
<migueliRJ> porfa
<aragon_> sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.6.7.tar.gz -C /opt
<aragon_> copia este codigo
<aragon_> en la linea de comando
<aragon_> en todas las web esta esto
<aragon_> http://www.video-tutorial-joomla.com/servidor/xampp-instalar-servidor-ubuntu.html
<migueliRJ> ok
<aragon_> sigue esa web esta buena
<migueliRJ> ese es el codigo ke tengo... el archivo lo tengo en el escrutorio
<aragon_> instalo
<aragon_> ?
<migueliRJ> no me funciona
<aragon_> q sale
<migueliRJ> tar: xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz: No se puede open: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<migueliRJ> tar: El error no es recuperable: salida ahora
<migueliRJ> tar: Child returned status 2
<migueliRJ> tar: Salida con error demorada desde errores anteriores
<migueliRJ> el archivo esta en el escritorio
<migueliRJ> donde lo tengo que guardar?
<aragon_> tu archivo termina en gz
<migueliRJ> sip
<aragon_> q raro chequeel enlace que te puse sigue esos pasos o tal ves este corrupto el archivo
<xangua> migueliRJ: si está en el escritorio, vete al ESCCRITORIO
<migueliRJ> como hago eso
<xangua> cd Escritorio
<migueliRJ> ok
<migueliRJ> sorry
<xangua> como dice la guía que tu mismo pegaste aquí
<migueliRJ> apenas comenze en kubuntu
<aragon_> pero puedes usar nautilus en modo grafico y estando en el escritorio habres la consola
<esmirlin> alguien me dice una película buena para ver que no se me ocurre ninguna ?¿
<esmirlin> xD
<aragon_> anticlick consola
<migueliRJ> amar a morir
<aragon_> jajajaaj rumores y mentira gnula
<migueliRJ> es una exelente pelicula
<aragon_> gnula.blogpot creo algo asi en google sale gnula
<aragon_> jajajaj q romantico
<esmirlin> con el título es suficiente, hay mil de pelis online... me encanta xD
<migueliRJ> jajaja
<migueliRJ> ok
<esmirlin> amar o morir o rumores y mentiras... qué género son?
<esmirlin> quiero algún thriller o terror... que son las que me ayudan a dormir son las 2 am en córdoba andalucia :S)
<aragon_> comedia rumores y mentiras
<aragon_> asu
<aragon_> pero alguien sabe algo de lampp jijijiji
<migueliRJ> al muchas gracias
<migueliRJ> ya pude extraer xampp
<aragon_> ahora lee la web q te puse para q veas los comandos
<migueliRJ> gracias aragon y xangua
<aragon_> okis
<esmirlin> aragon_, gracias tío, voy a verla
<aragon_> okis
<aragon_> de nada
<migueliRJ> o ke tipo de peliculas les gustan
<migueliRJ> kkiza pueda recomendarles otras
<aragon_> a mi todas aunque en gnula encuentro cualquiera
<aragon_> cual te gusto o cual fue la ultima
<aragon_> princesa de percia esta muy buena
<aragon_> principe de percia jajaja
<aragon_> es escelente
<migueliRJ> ok
<migueliRJ> jajajaja
<migueliRJ> te manchaste
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<migueliRJ> gracias
<migueliRJ> Adios
<aragon_> ok
<aragon_> kubot sabes algo de lampp
<m4v> !lampp
<kubot> El facto !lampp no existe.
<m4v> nop
<aragon_> ok xampp
<aragon_> es que los de ubuntu-server me mandaron aca y los de debian-es tambien jajjjjaa
<aragon_> sera por el idioma jajaja
<m4v> aragon_: #ubuntu-server te mandó aquí?
<m4v> ah, te dije que era en inglés
<m4v> !xampp
<kubot> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<aragon_> sip
<m4v> !lamp
<kubot> Linux, Apache, MySQL, y !php, para infomación y como instalarlo mira: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LAMP -- http://www.cesarius.net/instalar-lamp-en-ubuntu/
<m4v> aragon_: no hay canal sobre servers que sea español
<aragon_> a ok dale lo chequeare
<aragon_> si me di cuenta jajajaj
<xmuda> Hola ubunteros
<windem> buenas noches
<mama21mama> buenas
<windem> me podeis ayudar con una red domestica winwp - ubuntu ?
<mama21mama> espera que me pongo al tanto con winwp
<xmuda> Saludos ubunteros
<mama21mama> ni se que es.
<mama21mama> saludos
<windem> xd
<xmuda> Estoy grabando un video para youtube
<xmuda> :P
<mama21mama> yo ya hice uno hoy.
<mama21mama> esta en mi canal de youtube :D
<windem> sabeis de algun manual que me ayude a conectar ubuntu a xp
<windem> o alguna referencia q me pueda ayudar
<mama21mama> a evr
<mama21mama> dejame ver.
<windem> gracias
<mama21mama> windem, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/SAMBA
<windem> gracias aunque creo q samba lo tengo bien configurado
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> ssh
<mama21mama> entonces.
<mama21mama> o teamviewer
<mama21mama> .
<windem> pues en el equipo win xp tengo la conexion a internet
<mama21mama> bien
<windem> y quiero conectar el portatil q tiene ubuntu
<windem> pero no se hacerlo
<mama21mama> y como supones que lo conectarias?
<windem> por cable de red normal
<windem> seria una red cableada normal
<mama21mama> tienes un router?
<windem> no
<windem> estan conectados tarjeta con tarjeta
<mama21mama> como se conecta el win?
<mama21mama> a internet?
<windem> con un modem
<mama21mama> a la placa de red?
<mama21mama> o usb?
<windem> si
<mama21mama> cual?
<windem> a la placa de red
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> y la placa de red tiene otra salida?
<mama21mama> del pc win?
<windem> tiene 2 tarjetas de red
<mama21mama> o otra placa?
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> bien.
<mama21mama> dejame meditar con el temporal derecho.
<windem> una la uso para internet y la otra la quiero para la red
<mama21mama> ok
<xmuda> que paso mama21mama, me decias de tu canal de youtube
<mama21mama> si xmuda con un video que gustara.
<xmuda> yo tambien tengo videos muy buenos sobre linux
<xmuda> cual es tu canal?
<xmuda> mama21mama?
<mama21mama> windem, a ver si le sirve esto http://cut07.tk/bz
<mama21mama> xmuda, recivio el link de mi canal en mp?
<xmuda> no
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> http://www.youtube.com/user/mama21mama
<xmuda> estoy usando irssi, no se como recibir mp
<mama21mama> aparecen en otra ventana en irssi
<alff21> buenos dias a todos , quisiera saber si conocen algun programa que me permita poder resolver ecuaciones en ubuntu
<xmuda> a ya
<xmuda> jejeje
<m4v> muevan el offtopic a #ubuntu-es-offtopic o me pongo molesto.
<xmuda> y si te pones molesto que pasa?
<m4v> xmuda: lo que pasa cuando alguien no respeta las pautas del canal.
<xmuda> jajaja, casi aclaras mi duda
<dorel> quit
<m4v> alff21: wxmaxima capaz, pero no se usarlo, habría que ver la ayuda.
<dorel> ecuaciones en ubuntu
<dorel> intenta usar maxima
<dorel> me parece es un programa libre
<dorel> es como mathematica , no se si ya lo as usado ?
<alff21> m4v dorel gracias
<m4v> bueno, wxmaxima es la version gráfica de maxima
<alff21> no , el mathematica no lo use , he usado otro , q en este momento no me acuerdo , pero lo voy a buscar , pero en windows
<m4v> maple?
<newby93> hola buenas
<alff21> tampono
<newby93> tengo un problema cree una red inalambrica con el usb wifi como puedo cambiarle la contra y el wep
<newby93> a wpa2
<marcelo_> el usb wifi esta conectado a un router
<alff21> m4v , he usado un programa q se llama derive
<alff21> esta muy bueno , pero claro .... en windows
<alff21> ya estoy instalando wxmaxima para probarlo
<granjero> hola, una pregunta. baje de gnome look un tema de iconos. lo instalé arrastrándolo sobre la ventana de personalizar iconos. mi pregunta es donde están guardadas las imágenes para poder elegir una en particular:?
<hkm> alguien tiene TL-WN7200ND
<Enrike> hkm, epae mayson!
<hkm> Enrike, ey
<Enrike> hkm, esta sala esta muerta hoy
<hkm> Enrike, eso parece, a ver si llega juan-arg o algo asi a ver si me dice como se configura la antenita
<Enrike> ve al offtopic
<Enrike> hkm, ve al ubuntu-es-offtopic
<hkm> ok
<polo__> Hola
<polo__> tengo un netbook con ubuntu
<polo__> es un dot s de packar bell
<polo__> y no me funciona el micrófono
<polo__> ¿qué hago?
<hkm> no te funciona o no te suena lo que capta?
<hkm> juan-arg, ey
<juan-arg> hkm: buenas
<hkm> juan-arg, compre la antena k recomendaste, me anda perfecto en backtrack y anda perfecto pero en ubuntu no
<hkm> juan-arg, como la configuras?
<juan-arg> hkm: rarro.. desde el kernel 2.6.32 que esta completamente soportada
<juan-arg> yo la probe en arch
<juan-arg> y un ubuntu de la laptop de mi vieja
<juan-arg> con network manager en la de mi vieja
<juan-arg> y wicd y net-profile en la mia
<hkm> si la reconoce, pero la intensidad de la zeñal no es la verdadera
<hkm> y cuando lo pones en modo monitor no funciona correctamente
<hkm> en backtrack si
<juan-arg> ni idea..
<juan-arg> ami me tira kernel panic si la pongo en modo monitor
<juan-arg> en mi arch
<juan-arg> igual no la uso .. para auditorias wifi
<juan-arg> me alcanza con el medio watz que da.. para conectarme a mi riuter
<hkm> la cosa es k en backtrack donde dice power..
<hkm> de zeñan me da 32
<hkm> zeñal*
<hkm> y en ubuntu -86
<hkm> eso vendria siendo los dbi algo asi, a el router k intento conectarme
<hkm> bb ppl
<ubuntero_> hola a todos
<ubuntero_> alguien sabe como cambiar la region a una imagen .iso a region free para poder reproducirlo en un dvd casero
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: mas facil converti el dvd a multiregion
<ubuntero_> pero como se hace eso en ubuntu
<ubuntero_> hay algun tuto o algo es que he buscado y casi no hay
<juan-arg> son 4 teclas del control.. en general es un codigo.. entras al meno de regiones pones 0 y listo
<ubuntero_> peor como
<ubuntero_> es que no lo lee incluso ubuntu
<ubuntero_> solo win
<ubuntero_> dice que es un archivo que no tiene permisos
<ubuntero_> el codigo se lo inserto al dvd
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: de que estas hablando?
<ubuntero_> ??
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: sip
<juan-arg> pasa el modelo y veo si encunetro el codigo
<ubuntero_> es que tengo una pelicula que quisiera poder ver en mi dvd pero cuando lo pongo no me deja por que me dice que es una region no valida
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: .... pfffffff.. convertis el dvd en multiregion y listo
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: .. separado por marcas de dvd http://www.download-info.com/dvd/index_new.htm
<Hashis>  no quiero nada :(
<juan-arg> busca la tuya pone el codigo. y lo haces multi region para siempre y listo
<ubuntero_> ok es un homeel modelo deKB es marca sony
<ubuntero_> un home teater
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: .. buscalo en la pagina que te di
<ubuntero_> ok
<yarol> no se quejen que estan disfrutando de el
<ubuntero_> ogan y otra cosa
<ubuntero_> donde puedo ver eso de la info de el famoso wikileaks
<ubuntero_> hay algun irc para eso
<ubuntero_> es que tengo algunas preguntas
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: podes verlo a medida.. que lo van filtrando
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: no estan todos filtrados
<ubuntero_> pero hay un documento que pesa 1.4GB
<ubuntero_> y esta encriptado
<ubuntero_> y es lo que los salva de la muerte segun su pag
<ubuntero_> pero nose como leer el archivo
<juan-arg> cuando rompas la contraseña aes 256
<juan-arg> lo vas a poder leer
<juan-arg> jaja
<arp-off> em
<arp-off> romper aes-256
<juan-arg> o esperar a que wikileks.. la livere si le pasa algo a el creador
<arp-off> bueno te deseo feliz navidad 2076
<juan-arg> tal cual lo dijieron
<arp-off> jaja
<ubuntero_> pero segun eso es casi imposible no??
<ubuntero_> roper eso
<ubuntero_> ??
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> super ultra lento
<arp-off> romper aes-256
<dzup2> juan-arg: heh
<arp-off> mil años...
<arp-off> ahahah
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: agarra.. 10,000 ps3.. y puede que te lleve unos 30 años
<dzup2> wikileaks al rescate!
<ubuntero_> pero una ves la contraseña tenida como se puede leer
<arp-off> e?
<ubuntero_> y que opinan hacerca de eso
<ubuntero_> de wikileaks
<ubuntero_> ?
<arp-off> que tiene el archivo de interesante?
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: un seguro de vida para el creador.. para que no lo maten
<juan-arg> con la amenaza de liberar el pass
<arp-off> ja
<ubuntero_> se supone que algo muy sensivle
<juan-arg> arp-off: supuestamente.. algo por lo que no lo matan
<juan-arg> por miedo a que se livere
<m4v> no me fuí a dormir aún...
<juan-arg> la forma de seguir vivo
<arp-off> que se yo
<ubuntero_> podra traer algo de las torres gemelao algo asi diciendo que USA lo planeo todo??
<juan-arg> m4v: mucho offtopic hoy..
<arp-off> y obviamente
<arp-off> USA se tumbo las torres..
<arp-off> que novedad...
<dzup2> ese archivo contiene manga y esas cosas super coleccionables
<ubuntero_> pero hay puedes estar las pruebas
<ubuntero_> jajaja
<juan-arg> ubuntero_: por respeto a m4v que anda medio dormido.. y le da peresaq subirse a op.. siganla en offtopic
<thargasz> holaa, alguien me puede ayudar tengo instalado wine para colocar ares y poder bajar musica con el. pero cuando le doy instalar no me deja
<juan-arg> y cortemos el !ot
<ubuntero_> ok
<thargasz> alguien me puede deciir como hacer para instalarlo sin que me de ese error ?=?
<Fuego_> http://cablegate.wikileaks.org/
<juan-arg> thargasz: .. mmm que es no te deja?
<ubuntero_> #join /ubuntu-offtopic
<juan-arg> thargasz: sale algun cartel o algo?
<ubuntero_> como me meto
<thargasz> sii me dice wine /star unix
<ubuntero_> a offtopic
<m4v> ubuntero_: escribís /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<juan-arg> thargasz: una screenshot.. podrias subir a imageshack?-- asi podemos verlo
<juan-arg> m4v: buenas
<ubuntero_> ok
<thargasz> tengo q darle permiso de escritura
<thargasz> para poder instarlo la otraves lo hice pero no se me olvido
<juan-arg> thargasz: ejecucion.. mas que escritura
<juan-arg> thargasz: chmod +x archivo.exe
<thargasz> esoo mismo
<thargasz> jeje
<thargasz> jeje yaa lo instalee :P
<thargasz> THX juan-arg
<juan-arg> thargasz: dnd
<thargasz> no me arranca virtualbox actualize mi ubuntu y no me dejaa entrar me sale esto
<thargasz> Código Resultado:
<thargasz> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<thargasz> Componente:
<thargasz> Machine
<thargasz> Interfaz:
<TTNK> thargasz: pon eso en google
<windem> buenas noches
<windem> me podeis ayudar a configurar una red domenstica win xp - ubuntu ?
<yarol> que necesitas windem un ad-hoc ?
<windem> pues me da lo mismo mientras funcione
<yarol> inalambrica ?
<windem> cable
<windem> en win xp tengo internet y quiero conectar el portatil con ubuntu
<yarol> windem toma
<yarol> http://foros.toxico-pc.com/showthread.php?t=5262
<windem> alguna idea de como configurarlo ?
<windem> no se q ip debo de poner
<windem> lo siento se me cae mucho internet
<yarol> aqui windem http://foros.toxico-pc.com/showthread.php?t=5262
<cristhian> wenas!!!
<cristhian> alguien por ahi??
<cristhian> tengo un problemiriilla...
<yarol> cuenta cristhian
<cristhian> gracias yar
<cristhian> pasa lo siguiente:
<cristhian> cuando inicio ubuntu me salta esto:
<cristhian> "el controlador de disco para/datos no esta listo o presente"
<cristhian> si pongo "S" (para ingnorar) se me inicia normalmente
<yarol> no debes hacer  eso debes teclear oara que lo repare el lo reinicia y el problema se solucionara
<cristhian> ... se?
<cristhian> para
<cristhian> como hago?
<cristhian> por que me tira las opciones
<yarol> creo que es la q para reparar no ? o me equivoco
<yarol> bueno escoge la opcion de reparar que creo que es la q no se lee y miras bien
<cristhian> me tira S para ingnorar, y M para arreglarlo manualmente
<cristhian> y como elijo esa opción??
<juan-arg> yarol: .. no sera que no tiene sata o pata en el mkinitcpio ?
<cristhian> si, seguramente es eso....
<cristhian> ... (ni idea)
<yarol> primero debe chekear los errores y luego ir mas alla paso a paso no saltar
<cristhian> em.. todo surgio, por que instale windows luego de tener ubuntu
<yarol> estas en el  sistema de el error cristhian ?
<yarol> hay esta
<cristhian> yes
<cristhian> lo extraño vino despues
<yarol> bueno entonces no es nada de lo que dice el otro por que todo se te monto bien
<yarol> y el grub no se te elimino ?
<cristhian> se
<cristhian> pero magicamente se recupero
<cristhian> cuando al iniciarlo con un cd al ubuntu
<cristhian> pude acualizarlo a la version 10.1
<cristhian> pero no se que joraca paso
<cristhian> despues me tiraba ese error extraño
<Killman> hi
<yarol> checkea el error para reparar como te dije lee la opcion y dices si se repara o no dale
<yarol> hi killman
<Killman> alguien sabe de un IDE qt para php ?
<yarol> killman me acusaron de spam
<yarol> jajajaja
<Killman> hi yarol
<Killman> xD
<cristhian> seee anda promocionado su canal a desconocidos
<cristhian> juas!!!
<juan-arg> Killman: era spam
<cristhian> che... entonces le doy "m" de recuperacion manual??
<yarol> killman esto te parece spam ?
<yarol> dime a ver
<Killman> yarol: no sé, de momento solo necesito un ide para php pero que sea qt xD
<cristhian> gracias gente
<vampire18> saludos a todos, quien usa bitlbee? es que escribi mal una contraseña y quisiera ver como se puede borrarr y registrar otra
<juan-arg> vampire18: ..mmmm probaste con la opcion olvide contraseña?
<vampire18> la verdad es que en la paginas donde lei no aparecia esa opcion
<juan-arg> vampire18: te reasigana una nueva.. hasta que la cambias (pero la pregunta no es sobre ubuntu.. ) acordate que si no es sobre el tema es en el canal #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<vampire18> bueno es que, estoy en ubuntu 10.04 y en terminal tengo irssi y probando bitlbee
<vampire18> o siempre seria en el otro canal
<juan-arg> vampire18: .. al menos que este en .local/cache.. o paresido.. fijate
<juan-arg> o .bitle etc..
<vampire18> mm ya
<vampire18> pues eso de olvide contraseña no paso nada
<vampire18> es que leyendo en las paginas no capte la idea de cambiar la palabra contraseña por una contraseña, y le escribi register contraseña
<juan-arg> vampire18: encontre esto...
<juan-arg> mkdir -p /var/db/bitlbee
<juan-arg> chown -R bitlbee:bitlbee /var/db/bitlbee
<juan-arg> vampire18: al pareser en unas de las db.. podrian estar los pass /var/db/bitibee
<juan-arg> bueno me despido..
<juan-arg> me voy a dormir
<juan-arg> adios a todos
<vampire18> feliz noche
<juan-arg> que son las 3 de la mañana por estos lados
<juan-arg> y estar con una antena de medio watz.. cansa un poco
<juan-arg> jaja
<juan-arg> el router lo tengo a 500m
<juan-arg> desventajas de vivir en el campo (alquile una parte de mi casa) enrealidad.. 3 partes
<juan-arg> pero en fin.. adios gente
<juan-arg> mama21mama: si te las vas a pasar experimentando con el chatzilla.. por lo menos desconectate de freenode
<mama21mama> ya no uso mas chatzilla no lo entiendo.
<juan-arg> mama21mama: chau.. buenas noches y suerte con el experimento
<mama21mama> necesito el *.mo de xchat 2.8.8
<mama21mama> ok juan-arg
<juan-arg> mama21mama: rm .xchat2
<juan-arg> y listo
<juan-arg> lo volves a configurar
<mama21mama> quiero ponerl a español
<juan-arg> rm -fr
<juan-arg> a .xchat2
<juan-arg> mama21mama: tenes los locales de ES_ar ?
<mama21mama> es_ES
<juan-arg> o Es_es
<juan-arg> ok como sea..
<mama21mama> ptm esta en ingles.
<juan-arg> bueno.. de nuevo chau
<juan-arg> y suerte
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> =
<juan-arg> a todos
<sebikul> mama21mama, todavia necesitas los po/mo de xchat?
<mama21mama> si del 2.8.8
<mama21mama> puse uno del 2.8.8-3
<mama21mama> pero no toma lo de mi xchat 2.8.8
<mama21mama> :s
<sebikul> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2903593/es.po
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> andara para el 2.8.8 ?
<sebikul> seguramente, lo saque del src de esa version
<xangua> mama21mama: sigues en puppy lucid ¿ se le pueden meter ppa's¿
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> xangua,
<xangua> mama21mama: pus ponle este ppa si quieres usar la última de xchat y otras aplicaciones más https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/guiodiclucid
<mama21mama> tengo el ultimo
<mama21mama> pero algo paso con el idioma.
<xangua> aah ok
<mama21mama> 2.8.8 ese tengo
<mama21mama> ando bajando el poedit y hago el binario
<mama21mama> de la traduccion.
<sebikul> yo te lo hago si quieres, ya tengo el poedit instalado
<mama21mama> quiero hacerlo para ver por que no anda.
<mama21mama> ya baje dos .mo pero nada.
<TrueNhero_> !loop
<kubot> El facto !loop no existe.
<dzup2> !help facto
<kubot> dzup2: No veo a nadie llamado facto.
<dzup2> !facto help
<mama21mama> no funciona grrr
<kubot> El facto !facto no existe.
<dzup2> !loop add es
<mama21mama_> raro :s
<chakal^-^> buenos días
<TrueNhero> existe un programa que se llama shutdown? sirve para apagar la pc?
<chakal^-^> ya lo tendrás TrueNhero_
<arp-> si
<arp-> es un comando
<arp-> ...
<forces> shutdown -now
<forces> creo que era
<chakal^-^> man shutdown
<arp-> shutdown -r now
<arp-> reinicia
<forces> para reiniciar mejor reboot
 * fzeta hola peña; buenos días... 
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<windem> buenos dias
<hertze> hola
<hertze> hello?
<hertze> byez
<cristhian> wenas
<cristhian> tengo un problemilla.. les cuento:
<cristhian> cuando arranco ubuntu me tira un mensaje "el controlador de disco para/Datos no esta listo o presente"
<cristhian> me da 2 opciones abajo 1) S para ingnorar 2) M para recuperar manualmente
<ubuntu_> Hola
<ubuntu_> Hay alquien por aqui?
<cristhian> hola!
<ubuntu_> Alguien me puede decir el nombre
<ubuntu_> del programilla ese que puedes configurar que sistema operativo arranca primero?
<ubuntu_> Y donde se puede regular el tiempo de espera etc.
<ubuntu_> cristhian, me puedes ayudar?
<cristhian> No se, no tengo idea, yo instale windows luego de ubuntu, y despues intente recuperar el Grub con el Cd live
<cristhian> nu, no tengo idea de esto
<cristhian> yo estoy esperando a que alguien me ayude a mi
<ubuntu_> Pero cuando enciendes el ordenador puedes eleguir?
<cristhian> si, puedo elegir que sistema operativo arrancar, pero siempre me aparece ese cartel
<ubuntu_> Yo se que es una cosa como gestor de arranque pero no lo encuentro
<ubuntu_> y necesti entrar en mi windows :S
<cristhian> eso me tira desde que actualice a la version 10.1, cuando en la version 10.04 no tenia el grub
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: si puedes elegir el SO donde está el problema?
<ubuntu_> que no me sale la pantalla para eleguir
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: probaste dandole a shift durante el arranque?
<cristhian> en que me tira ese cartel que dice "el controlador de disco para/Datos no esta listo o presente"
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: eso hace que aparezca el menu
<cristhian> ... ah que bola
<cristhian> no me estaban escribiendo a mi .... juas!!
<ubuntu_> erUSUL, voy a probar :D
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: si quieres que aparezca siempre debes editar /etc/default/grub
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: comentar ( poner un # delante ) las variables que ponga HIDDEN y hacer « sudo update-grub »
<cristhian> .. hola!!
<cristhian> alguien me puede ayudar?
<erUSUL> cristhian: dice "el controlador de disco para/Datos no esta listo o presente" <<< esto que lo dice? la bios? si es asi parece un problema hardware... miraste si el disco está bien conectado?
<cristhian> Gracias eru!!
<cristhian> ......
<cristhian> yo no entiendo un pomo
<cristhian> pero me parece que no es el disco
<cristhian> yo tengo windows y funciona bien
<cristhian> cuando aparece ese cartel a la entrada me da 2 opciones
<cristhian> si apreto la opcion uno (S), me inicia ubuntu normalmente (supongo que normalmente)
<erUSUL> cristhian: o sea que el mensaje te lo muestra ubuntu ? una vez lo has seleccionado en el menu?
<cristhian> Oh!! Yeaaaah!!!!
<cristhian> asi es
<erUSUL> cristhian: pega en un pastebin tu /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cristhian> dale
<cristhian> Eru aca va: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539711/
<erUSUL> cristhian: falta una de las particiones que tienes especificada ahi
<cristhian> ... como???
<cristhian> no entiendo!!!
<erUSUL> cristhian: UUID=8deeacb0-de61-4604-9cc3-c9590e932fa7 /Datos          ext3    defaults        0       2 <<< esta particion ya no está
<erUSUL> por eso sale el cartel al iniciar
<cristhian> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dios!!
<erUSUL> # /Datos was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<cristhian> y como agrreglo!! eso???
<erUSUL> cristhian: comenta esa linea ( ponle un # delante )
<erUSUL> cristhian: pero vamos que si la particion en question tienes datos importantes deberias averiguar que ha pasado con ella
<erUSUL> cuestion*
<cristhian> dios!!!........
<erUSUL> a lo mejor simplemente cambio su uuid
<erUSUL> compruebalo
<cristhian> y comoooooooooo????!!!!
<erUSUL> !blkid
<kubot> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<erUSUL> cristhian: o sea ejecuta « sudo blkid » en un terminal
<cristhian> ahhh!!!
<cristhian> fua, me tiro un monton de cosas que no tengo idea
<erUSUL> cristhian: mira la linea que corresponde a /dev/sda4
<cristhian> UUID="F84C8A654C8A1F0E" TYPE="ntfs"
<cristhian> esa!
<erUSUL> la formateaste?
<cristhian> emmm... yo instale windows y ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> sera que necesita en el sistema los paquetes para sistema de archivos ntfs?
<cristhian> pero instale ubuntu despues de windows
<cristhian> no, al reves
<cristhian> window despues de ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> osea un pequeño cacao
<cristhian> .. y si
<erUSUL> cristhian: bueno es igual. simplemente comenta la linea del fstab como te he dicho
<cristhian> bueno
<erUSUL> cristhian: si instalaste windows despues de linux está claro que usaste esa particion para windows
<cristhian> em... claro
<Lopulus> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<fzeta> re
<_16BitSubsystem_> Noo, en esos canales de charla general nadie habla.
<_16BitSubsystem_> Que hartera.
<KZKG^Gaara> Hola gracias y saludos a todos
<carlosofor> si?
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> Hola! Bienvenid@ a #ubuntu-es :D
<carlosofor> Gracias, tengo un par de dudas en donde puedo hacer consultas
<erUSUL> aqui mismo
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<pipo65> !askeroso
<kubot> El facto !askeroso no existe.
<pipo65> hola erUSUL
<erUSUL> buenas
<pipo65> erUSUL: eres algo de erabuelo
<erUSUL> nope
<pipo65> viste nunca se sabe por ahi tienes un abuelo chatero
<erUSUL> :D
<pipo65> y lo mejor si esta en este canal es por q usa linux
<pipo65> ademas de abuelo chatero capas es hacker
<pipo65> erUSUL: yo no le dejaria acceso a tus abuelo si estubise en tu lugar
<erUSUL> mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo :)
<KZKG^Gaara> Tengo una duda respecto a configuración de Firewall, necesito hacer mediante firehol que, cuando X IP haga peticiones al servidor proxy P, este (P) redireccione las peticiones de esa IP X hacia el otro servidor proxy R. ¿Alguien tiene idea de cómo hacerlo?
<pipo65> KZKG^Gaara: puedes natear
<pipo65> no se como se hace en linux
<pipo65> yo lo hize en mi router
<pipo65> pero en linux no
<KZKG^Gaara> Tengo entendido que mediante forward (sería hacer forwarding) se hace esto, pero no quiero hacer pruebas antes de saber qué ando haciendo.
<pipo65> KZKG^Gaara: tu kieres q  cuando alguien trate de entrar a tu ip de coneccion al poner un puerto especifico este se redireccione a otra ip puerto
<Lopulus> hola! tengo un problemilla
<Lopulus> alguien podra ayudarme?
<KZKG^Gaara> Sip, tengo dos servers proxy, yo quiero que cuando X dirección IP que está configurada para usar el server proxy #1, intente acceder a internet mediante este proxy #1, el server proxy #1 no atienda esas peticiones, sino que se las envíe al server proxy #2
<pipo65> !ask Lopulus
<kubot> Lopulus: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<KZKG^Gaara> Y que sea el server proxy #2 quien atienda esas peticiones.
<erUSUL> KZKG^Gaara: supongo que será esto http://firehol.sourceforge.net/commands.html?#nat
<pipo65> KZKG^Gaara: eso con nat en el router
<KZKG^Gaara> Lo necesito hacer en el server proxy, no en el modem router.
<Lopulus> estoy bajando con tucan unos recitales y las segundas partes no me las baja
<KZKG^Gaara> Leí lo referente a firehol en SourceForge pero, no logré entender esa parte específicamente
<pipo65> !torrents
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) puede descargarse vía torrent desde http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent o http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent según tu arquitectura. Más opciones en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<pipo65> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<CuriousX> donde esta mi amigo
<CuriousX> ?
<zhecloud> Hola
<zhecloud> ya estoy
<CuriousX> Hola amigo
<zhecloud> Hola
<Lopulus> ok, gracias. Perdon
<zhecloud> Bueno curious voy a cambiar el pc de sitio
<zhecloud> ahora vuelvo
<CuriousX> disculpa es que aca no se puede escribir mucho sigamos por el otro
<LinoSP|net> holas alguien sabe como hacer funcionar wmbattery???
<LinoSP|net> acabo de instalar el paquete pero no veo ningun enlace en ningun lado para abrir el programa
<zhecloud> Hola de nuevo
<CuriousX> Hola =)
<zhecloud> Ya no estoy desde ubuntu
<CuriousX> este es el canal donde podemos chatear ---> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<CuriousX> por que lo sacaste ?
<zhecloud> Por que se iba a poner mi hermano
<zhecloud> Por cierto tengo que actualizar ubuntu a 10.10
<CuriousX> si queres podes quedarte con 10.04 con esa distro tenes soporte para 2 años mas
<LinoSP|net> alguien sabe de otro programa que muestre el tiempo q dura la bateria  y el tiempo que falta para q se cargue?
<CuriousX> es que aveces las actualizaciones de version a version no quedan del todo bien
<erUSUL> LinoSP|net: wmbattery es un applet para windowmaker
<erUSUL> LinoSP|net: sino usas windowmaker no lo uses
<zhecloud> Que me aconsejas que actualize o no ?
<LinoSP|net> erUSUL: ok , puedes recomendarme algun otro?
<erUSUL> LinoSP|net: gnime viene con uno; no? deberia aparecer automaticamente
<CuriousX> nop... te aconsejo que ahora que lo tenes al 100% lo uses hasta que te canses y luego si queres actualiza
<zhecloud> Bueno ok
<CuriousX> digo... actualozar a 10.10
<LinoSP|net> erUSUL: si pero, es demasiado simple, en win7 tengo uno q muestra cuanto falta para q se cargue o descargue la bateria    casi como la descripcion q tiene wmbattery
<CuriousX> yo prefiero hacer actualizaciones limpias o sea desde un cd
<zhecloud> Entonces no actualizo por ahora no ?
<LinoSP|net> erUSUL: jejeje he llegado a hacer q corra wmbattery desde la consola :)
<LinoSP|net> esta bonito pero no se puede colocar en la barra cerca del reloj :(
<CuriousX> no actualizes de version a "10.10" si actualiza el sistema  usalo hasta mas no poder y si te aburris actualiza a 10.10 si queres
<zhecloud> ok
<CuriousX> y si tenes alguna duda podes preguntar aca =)
<zhecloud> Que programa como jdowloader me aconsejan ?
<CuriousX> tambien hay JDownloader para Linux
<zhecloud> Ya pero no me gusta
<CuriousX> entonces puede ser "Tucan"
<CuriousX> el que uso yo se llama "plowshare" pero es para terminal (para la ventanita negra)
<CuriousX> proba Tucan que es grafico buscalo en el centro de software ahi debe estar si no lo encontras lo descargamos desde la pagina del autor =)
<zhecloud> Ese lo instale pero no me descarga nada
<omikron4> es que tucan esta en beta permanente... yo creo que lo mejor es jdownloader pero si no te gusta.. sobre gustos colores
<CuriousX> ok... entonces ¿queres usar el que uso yo? Plowshare ?
<CuriousX> puedo descargar desde varios sitios ahora te paso una lista
<CuriousX> esta es la lista ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539755/
<CuriousX> tambien podes subir archivos con Plowshare y tambien podes checkear si los links estan activos
<zhecloud> gracias lo probare
<CuriousX> espera que no es tan facil instalarlo
<CuriousX> queres que te ayude ?
<CuriousX> parece que no te gusto XD
<zhecloud> no estoy en ubuntu jaja
<CuriousX> XD bueno si no lo encontras en los repositorios (en el centro de software) esta es la pagina donde te indican las dependencias que tenes que instalar y como instalarlo (hay que compilarlo)
<CuriousX> http://code.google.com/p/plowshare/wiki/Readme
<CuriousX> bueno me tengo que ir hasta la prox zhecloud ;)
<note> hola nesecito soporte tecnico...!!! cabae de ustelar el Multitouch es decir el paquete Utouch en ubuntu... y todo va bien que visto que detecta como tres gestos y los otros?
<m4v> note: no entendí absolutamente nada. Podés elaborar cual es el problema?
<note> m4v claro habler instale Utouch en ubuntu (MultiTouch gestos) y solo me reconoce tres gestos y no entiendo el porque?
<note> m4v me ayudas a configurarlo?
<julian> m4v, como instala la ultima version de java para poder usar JDownloader?
<julian> 7384928 04/12/10 11:38:41  - WARNING [jd.Main(javaCheck)] -> Javacheck: Wrong Java Version! JDownloader needs at least Java 1.5 or higher!
<julian> Es mas como chequeo mi version?
<erUSUL> julian: java -version
<julian> java version "1.5.0",.... mmm no entiendo. y jdownloader me pide 5 o mayor.
<julian> mmm
<m4v> julian: como instalaste jdownloader?
<julian> voy a instalar este.. y demas que deberia de funcionar.sun-java6-bin
<julian> solo lo baje. y lo corro con java -jar jd......
<m4v> note: nunca usé Utouch, espera y capaz alguien que sepa te ayuda.
<note> ok
<m4v> julian: hay un ppa para jdownloader, usa ese
<m4v> julian: add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<julian> add-apt-repository: no se encontró la orden
<m4v> julian: uhm, tenés Ubuntu ahí?
<julian> ehhh ubuntu? ehhh xD
<julian> estoy por mi equipo personal. y ubuntu lo uso en la ofis. xD
<julian> m4v, pero ya corri jdownloader.
<julian> m4v, era cuestion de java.
<omikron4> julian: entonces no te funcionaran los comandos de linux, en especial los de ubuntu
<m4v> bueno, yo tengo jdonwloader desde el ppa y me funciona, no se que tendrá de especial
<m4v> aunque el java que tengo es la 1.6
<pimpam> hola buenas
<pimpam> estoy probando de hacer un openbox sin ayuda de crunchbang ni nada por el estilo y configurarlo yo mismo, tengo instalado tanto obmenu , como obconf y me preguntava si me podeis dar algun consejo
<julian> la mia version... es.. java version "1.6.0_22"...  y tambien va.. aun que en realidad la version pues. seria esta java-6-sun...
<pimpam> julian, ese mensaje iba para debian, creo que te has colado
<julian> Quiero hacer un dump de esta pagina... el w3m. no me funciona por que? cual otro me serviria? http://www.filefactory.com/f/214d2c910d8eabf4/
<phack> Ola
<julian> en navegadores de consola el mas potente y compatible con javascript y otras vainas seria lynx? o cual otro hay=?
<phack> oigan como pongo una imagen en el grub?
<`666> buenas
<note> escucho?? o leo.. mejor!!
<`666> alguien conoce algun navegador para usar en consola q me permita entrar al facebook
<note> ....mmm google tiene un lista de navegadores por consola de hecho asi es como google prueba tu web
<`666> si digo uno q pueda cargar facebook
<`666> elinks no lo carga
<note> .... hasta ya no sep
<`666> y links tampoco
<pimpam> links no lo puede cargar
<pimpam> busca alguno que cargue java
<erAbuelo> ta lueg :)
<hashashin> `666, con links si se puede
<note> `666 http://www.masadelante.com/faqs/listado-buscadores
<fosco_> buenas
<newby93> hola
<pimpam> hola
<pimpam> el skype no va en ubuntu , con gnome hablo ni con kde
<ElPasmo> pimpam, a mi me funciona perfectamente en  ubuntu con gnome y con  unity
<pimpam> pues a mi no
<pimpam> he intentando con alsamixer
<ElPasmo> Pero, ¿qué problema te da?
<pimpam> subir todo el volumen para arriba y nada
<pimpam> pues es que yo oigo pero no me oyen
<ElPasmo> ¿Te funciona el grabador de sonidos?
<pimpam> el del gnome hablas?
<ElPasmo> Sí pimpam, estoy intentando averiguar si no es problema de la aplicación de skype sino de la configuración de tu tarjeta de audio o  tu micrófono.
<pimpam> veras , lo he probado en dos portatiles
<ElPasmo> ¿El grabador de sonidos?
<pimpam> el grabador no lo he probado
<pimpam> el sonido en skype
<ElPasmo> Pruébalo ahora... a ver.
<pimpam> que toco del grbador
<ElPasmo> el botón rojo de grabar y habla... luego páralo y reprodúcelo a ver si  te funciona.
<tulio> join sltrujillo
<pimpam> lo curioso es que ubuntu 9.04 me iba , cambie de versión y se me fue al traste
<ElPasmo> Pero tenemos que averiguar qué se ha ido al traste, si el skype o la configuración del micrófono.
<tulio> join #sltrujillo
<ElPasmo> tulio, pon una barra delante: /join  #sltrujillo
<pimpam> no va el grabador
<tulio> join #debian
<pimpam> se oye un ruido de fondo ,
<ElPasmo> Entonces no es problema del skype, es problema de cómo tienes configurado el micrófono.
<ElPasmo> tulio, recuerda... la / delante.
<pimpam> que debo configurar
<ElPasmo> ve a las preferencias de sonido  haciendo click derecho en el icono de volumen de tu escritorio.
<ElPasmo> A la pestaña hardware.
<ElPasmo> ¿Qué tienes  seleccionado?
<tulio> gracias
<pimpam> analog stereo mixer
<ElPasmo> y el perfil?
<pimpam> a ver dime
<pimpam> voy a prefer/sonidos/
<ElPasmo> en Perfil qué tienes puesto?
<TrueNhero> que es el GDM?}
<ElPasmo> TrueNhero, http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/
<pimpam> analog stereo duplex
<ElPasmo> vale, ahora en la pestaña entrada... qué opciones tienes?
<ElPasmo> deberías jugar con las opciones en conector y las otras y ver si alguna hace que se mueva la barra de nivel de entrada cuando hablas
<TrueNhero> cual chupa menos recursos exaile o audacious?
<pimpam> audio interno analog
<george2002> exaile
<ElPasmo> juega también con el volumen de entrada pimpam
<TrueNhero> cual es el problema de pimpam
<ElPasmo> No le funciona el micrófono TrueNhero
<TrueNhero> ah es facil,
<TrueNhero> o eso creo
<TrueNhero> que pc es?
<ElPasmo> dependiendo del hardware puede resultar hasta imposible :P
<TrueNhero> muy cierto
<TrueNhero> jaja
<amphorae> gracias george2002
<TrueNhero> es laptop hp? pimpam q
<TrueNhero> pimpam, que pc es?
<TrueNhero> si es laptop, yo lo arreglo en terminal$ sudo alsamixer , luego le doy tab y escojo atapi mic y le subo el volumen y ya esta pimpam
<tulio> 0/
<pimpam> laptop
<tulio> buenas soy nuevo usuario y tengo dos pequeños problemas com mi laptop una de ellos es que no me reconoce los puertos de micro-sd y ademas no me reconoce una camara fotografica
<pimpam> lo tengo todo subido en alsamixer
<tulio> y el otro problema es que no se por que no me reconoce las redes wi-fi
<tulio> sera que me pueden ayudar
<tulio> ???0/
<Andurino> hola buenas
<Andurino> alguien conoce sobre autentificacion pgp (cpg), a servidores web ?
<atunero> hola
<atunero> una pregunta
<atunero> tengo una laptop con ubuntu y me van  aconectar un modem de internet banda ancha wireless 3.5 de tigo, ¿se puede conectar sin problemas?
<Andurino> depende de tu portatil, independientemente de tu sistema operativo
<amphorae> atunero, es un modem usb?
<Andurino> si tu adaptador funciona y se conecta en windows, en linux sin problema
<Andurino> la respuesta va en el sentido de que existen adaptadores whifi que no soportan los nuevos protocolos , ok?
<amphorae> atunero, tienes que ir al icono de red en el panel superior, clic boton derecho, editar las conexiones
<tulio> ok voy hacerlo
<amphorae> en el cuadro que se abre, vas a banda ancha movil, Añadir, y ahi indroduces los mismos datos que para win2
<atunero> aaaah asi de simple?
<atunero> es q los de tigo me dijeron "es imposible" pero yo se q para linux nada es imposible :d
<amphorae> atunero, porque no saben, tienen pereza de aprender o de investigar, es mas facil decir que no se puede
<atunero> jeje verdad:D
<amphorae> Saben que la comunidad Ubuntu les hace el trabajo gratis
<Andurino> si el adaptador , no puede sintonizar en esa frecuencia, por mucho que andes en las conexiones, nada, si te conecta en win (tu adaptador, si soporta la nueva frecuencia), si lo hace en win, en linux sin problema y viceversa
<atunero> muchas gracias, espero q mas tarde me conecte desde ahi :D
<amphorae> Tilda el cuadrito que dice conectar automaticamente y habilitado para todos los usuarios
<atunero> gracias a todos:D, aah ok:D amphorae
<atunero> adios a todos mil gracias
<amphorae> suerte atu
<tulio> como hago para que me funcione el  bluetooth
<migbertweb> en ubuntu es automatico- tulio
<migbertweb> ya trae las librerias en el cd de instalacion
<TrueNhero> user381011_pic39622_1290525683donde puedo cambiar: a wine application, por el nombre del programa que es
<TrueNhero> ¿donde puedo cambiar: a wine application, por el nombre del programa que es?
<Andurino> dos preguntas, una relaciona con wine, la otra con pgp
<Andurino> 1- Al crear un enlace en el mismo directorio que el exe, se ejecuta sin problemas, al moverlo al escritorio no ¿porque?
<Andurino> 2- ¿hay alguien que conozca algo de pgp?
<hasee> hola
<hasee> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para dejar ubuntu listo para la venta (netbook), es decir configurarlo como yo quiero para que sea mas facil para el que lo compre ya q windows es inusable en este netbook, demasiado lento y lleno de problemas
<Andurino> hasee 1 netbook o millones de netbooks
<Andurino> ?
<hasee> por el momento 1
<hasee> pero despues van a ser mas
<Andurino> facil, instalalo, y hazlo a mano
<Andurino> el proceso habitual
<hasee> si, eso es lo que hago, pero cuando el q lo compre quiera elegir su username
<Andurino> requieres como consejo.. añadir flash y codecs
<hasee> y su contrasena
<hasee> quiero hacer un ubuntu personalizdo pero al final dejarlo como OEM
<Andurino> entonces tienes que instalar en el disco , el distro live
<Andurino> arranca linux y te permite instalarlo
<hasee> si, pero quiero q sea lo cmas comodo para el usuario, que no tenga que hacer nada de nada, que este todo listo
<hasee> ahora lo deje de la forma que quiero venderlo pero no se como hacer para q la config que esta en el home le sirva al nuevo user quese va a crear
<hasee> al q se lo venda
<Andurino> yo , estoy quizas buscando ir mas alla... , te explico lo que estoy intentado hacer (por si te sirve)
<chakal^-^> hasee, usa uck para crear la live-cd a tu antojo
<Andurino> eso es sencillo, entra como root para config  todo,
<hasee> chakal esta en repos?
<chakal^-^> si
<Andurino> borra el el user
<Andurino> crea uno de prueba
<hasee> ok
<chakal^-^> uck = Ubuntu Costumece Kit
<Andurino> veras que todo sigue igual
<hasee> gracias voy a tratar con las 2 opciones
<Andurino> uck , me puedes explicar eso un poco chakal?
<Andurino> estoy viendo de hacer un pen-live algo especial
<Andurino> y no he encontrado algunas cosas
<Andurino> por no decir casi todo
<chakal^-^> hasee, no tienes que crear cuentas por narices para que el usuario tenga via libre a no ser que uses la misma habilitando root
<chakal^-^> Andurino, lo instalas y ejeuctas lo veras
<chakal^-^> es un asistente para crear una live-cd personalizada
<Andurino> me he bajado varias, y casi todas hacen lo mismo
<chakal^-^> básicamente
<hasee> hola denuevo
<hasee> no me puedo logear como root
<hasee> no hay contrase;a
<chakal^-^> monta la iso, monta la imagen squashfs, ha cecopia de seguridad, enjaula ... es lo mismo
<chakal^-^> hasee, esta deshabilitada es la del primer usuario
<hasee> porque en ningun momento me pidio clave (de rot)
<hasee> ?
<hasee> voy a tratar con sudo su
<hasee> y passwd
<hasee> ahora pude
<Andurino> chakal, esta mejor que otros, sin embargo... no se si me servira para mi proposito
<chakal^-^> permite ejecytar synaptic en el entorno enjaulado o una shell
<chakal^-^> *enjaular
<chakal^-^> claro, solo funciona con versiones desktop, la alternate/server y mini no vale
<Andurino> lo que busco hacer es lo siguiente-> un live-usb (bootable en cualquier equipo) que me permita instalar  x86 o amd64 o la que sea que ha de estar en el mismo pen , cada una de ellas (para eso si sirve uck) personalizada
<Andurino> ademas de tener sources y aplicaciones en paquetes (que opcionalmente pueden ir en una o en otra)
<Andurino> para hacer una instalacion lo mas completa posible y offline
<hasee> hols
<hasee> hola
<hasee> ya trate como root
<hasee> no sirve ese metodo
<hasee> y uck es muy basico no me deja cambiar detalles
<hasee> habra alguna forma
<Andurino> detalles de tipo, parches en algun fichero, cierto?
<hasee> por ejemplo como hicieron pinguy os que es una modificacion de ubuntu
<chakal^-^> no lo veras por que si deja personalizar, lo dice al final, puedes personalizar via shell o synaptic los paquetes
<chakal^-^> si eliges personalizar via synaptic al acabar puedes retocar cosas desde la shell enjaulada, mira bien anda
<hasee> ok
<hasee> servira cammbiar o reemplazar archivos en /usr/share ?
<hasee> por lo del tema y esas cosas?
<chakal^-^> sabes que es un entorno enjaulado ?
<chakal^-^> si tienes una shell puedes hacer lo que quieras en ese entorno
<mimecar> modificar archivos a mano en las carpetas del sistema no es buena idea si no sabes lo que haces
<hasee> chakal descubri como crear una config oem
<hasee> puse oem en el gestor de paquetes synaptic y baje dos paquetes, reinicie y me lleva a la configuracion de user teclado y todo eso
<hasee> funciona, ahora me falta agregarle programas
<newby93> señores
<newby93> como comparto internet haciendo ad hox ?
<nfqs> ad hox?
<sebikul> newby93, hablas de usar ubunu como un router?
<sebikul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sebikul> ahi esta todo explicado
<sebikul> sigue el manual, cualquier problema que tengas te ayudaremos a solucionarlo
<newby93> ingles uuuh
<sebikul> usa el traductor de google...
<mimecar> el inglés que se usa en informática no es complicado
<cousteau> el traductor de google es la peste
<cousteau> creo que para compartir internet es tan fácil como botón derecho > Compartir esta conexión, o algo así
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<cousteau> ...no, así no era
<newby93> no conecta el movil
<newby93> me dice error dna
<newby93> dns
<mimecar> quieres que el móvil se conecte por wifi al ordenador ?
<newby93> exacto
<newby93> compartir el internet
<mimecar> no tienes router wifi?
<newby93> nop
<newby93> me digeron que haciendo ad hoc se podia
<mimecar> tu ordenador se conecta por cable a internet?
<newby93> si
<mimecar> una conexión ad hoc con el móvil no se si se puede
<mimecar> desde el móvil puedes hacer ping a la dirección de google?
<newby93> no pero
<newby93> el movil al detectar la red le di a editar y pone
<newby93> modo ad hoc activar o no
<mimecar> tendrás que activarlo
<newby93> si esta activo
<newby93> tebgo señar pero cuando navego dice
<newby93> erivdorno entrontrado
<newby93> error dns
<mimecar> que DNS está usando el móvil?
<newby93> esta en automatico
<mimecar> ponselos manualmente
<newby93> la misma que el pc ?
<mimecar> los DNS si
<newby93> no los pone los dns
<mimecar> ponselos tu
<hasee> newby93 altiro te paso el manual facilicimo
<newby93> ok thx
<hasee> perdon la pag xd
<newby93> no deja ponerlas
<dardanelos> saludos, acabo de instalar por vez primera una ubuntu
<newby93> felicidades
<newby93> ^^
<newby93> eres nuevo en linux ?
<juan-arg> alguno que alla conectado la tele por s-video con una nvidia.. y le funcione bien? (me parese que se va de la frecuencia de barrido)
<cousteau> juan-arg: yo, se ve de culo
<cousteau> pero creo que es porque el cable era malo
<juan-arg> cousteau: .. en mi caso.. o apenas lo veo.. cuando pongo 640x480.. todo rallado y blanco y negro
<cousteau> a mí sólo se me veía borroso
<juan-arg> o.. aveces ni eso.. solo lo veo un segundo o menos.. cuando pongo detect dysplay
<hasee> newby93 http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html
<hasee> newby93 http://probandoubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/08/compartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html
<newby93> gracias men
<hasee> dnada
<erAbuelo> juan-arg: asegurate de que el formato de salida es el mismo que el de la tele, PAL->PAL NTSC-NTSC
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<hasee> alguien sabe por que en mi netook cuando le pongo suspender se me reinicia ubuntu (10.10)
<hasee> ??
<hasee> netook*
<mimecar> sin más información es complicado
<hasee> mmmmm altiro te digo
<erAbuelo> yo si :)
<TrueNhero> george2002, gracias
 * TrueNhero hola a todos
<hasee> ahora si mimecar http://paste.ubuntu.com/539798/
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones?
<hasee> sip
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que mires si el modelo de ordenador tiene algún problema con la suspensión en ubuntu
<hasee> mmm en q pagina?
<mimecar> en google por ejemplo
<Enrike> Buenas tardes, graciasss
<hasee> jajajajj pero alguna oficial de hardware en linux?
<mimecar> no
<hasee> ok
<erAbuelo> hasee: revisaste los logs ?
<hasee> logs? no se donde verlos
<erAbuelo> en /var/log
<hasee> voy a ver
<hasee> erAbuelo me sale esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/539805/
<erAbuelo> pero busca algun error o aviso
<hasee> ok
<hasee> mmmm no veo nada mal
<dannyLopez> hola gente quisiera saber si puedo hacer que se monte automaticamente un disco cuando inicio secion en ubuntu
<hasee> q puede ser??
<hasee> dannyLopez que ubuntu tienes??
<dannyLopez> 10
<hasee> 10.10?
<dannyLopez> si (error de enter)
<hasee> ok
<hasee> dannyLopez instala Disk-Manager
<mimecar> dannyLopez: el disco es interno o externo
<dannyLopez> ok con el puedo manejarlo=
<dannyLopez> interno
<hasee> sip
<hasee> bajalo de aqui http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool....0.1-5_all.deb
<mimecar> que sistema de archivos tienes?
<mimecar> hasee: no hay que mezclar repositorios NUNCA
<mimecar> y menos de distribuciones diferentes
<hasee> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/disk-manager/disk-manager_1.0.1-5_all.deb
<hasee> pero es solo un paquete
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<mimecar> ese paquete puede bloquear actualizaciones de otros paquetes de ubuntu
<hasee> mmm bueno si tu lo dices
<hasee> ...
<hasee> dannyLopez http://lamaquinadiferencial.wordpress.com/2008/11/05/como-montar-un-disco-duro-automaticamente-en-ubuntu-fstab/
<dannyLopez> hasee: todo bien parcero
<hasee> parcero es amigo o no? (de colomia)
<hasee> colombia
<hasee> mimecar dime por que no se puede instalar otro paquete si ubuntu deriva de debian testing, no entiendo deberia ser lo mismo, igual como si instalara un paquete de ubuntu en linux mint o pinguy os
<mimecar> imagina que tienes un paquete que pones de fuera
<mimecar> ese paquete tiene dependencias
<mimecar> ahora que sale una versión nueva de unas dependencias y se actualiza
<hasee> que son las mismas que usa ubuntu
<mimecar> como el paquete depende de la versión antigua , bloquea la actualización
<hasee> el repositorio
<mimecar> no exactamente
<erAbuelo> en esos casos es mejor bajar el source y compilarlo en local
<hasee> mmmmm ok
<mimecar> hay paquetes que serán iguales, pero otros no
<hasee> algo asi me paso con el ultrastardx
<erAbuelo> el problema es que teniendo el mismo nombre pueden no ser exactamente iguales y romper algo
<hasee> ok, y eso es reversible?
<mimecar> y como has instalado el paquete a mano, nunca tendrá las actualizaciones
<erAbuelo> lo que me extraña es que existe un paquete para debian y no para ubuntu xD
<mimecar> en principio quitando el paquete externo
<hasee> mimecar tu dices compilando o no
<erAbuelo> suele ser al reves
<hasee> xD
<mimecar> compilando o instalando de otra distro
<erAbuelo> hasee: miraste en ppa ?
<hasee> es decir q no se actualizara la version de ultrastar que tengo
<hasee> ppa? eso es inestable o no
<hasee> de desarrollo
<mimecar> si esa versión no es de ubuntu, no
<erAbuelo> ppa son repos personales, mas o menos :)
<hasee> es q la de ubuntu no me instala hay errores con dependencias, asi que la compile
<hasee> y no oficiales?
<hasee> es decir podrian tener "virus"??
<erAbuelo> hasee: tu revisas el source de todo lo que instalas ?, no, asi que segun eso tambien podria tener "virus" xDD
<hasee> xD pantallazo morado en mi ubuntu nooooo
<dannyLopez> hasee: si es amigo
<fzeta> re
 * dannyLopez se fue
<cousteau> ¿sabéis de algún OCR bueno, que reconozca texto escrito a mano?
<hasee> oye por que no puedo entrar al irc de arch??
<mimecar> hasee: si compilas programas de sitios dusosos puedes tener virus o troyanos
<hasee> a mano!! lol
<hasee> los virus no existen en linux, solo los troyanos
<m4v> hasee: /join #archlinux-es
<mimecar> hasee: no instales cosas de sitios dudosos
<hasee> ok
<hasee> no lo haria nunca
<joan> Hola a todos
<hasee> m4v no puedo entrar
<hasee> holaaa
<mimecar> si compartes cosas de tu ordenador con una red con windows si te podría afectar algún virus
<mimecar> (solo si tienen permisos de escritura)
<joan> Alguien me recomienda con que erramienta puedo hacer una página web de un taller de bicicletas en el cual se pueda ver las fichas de diferentes bicicletas a la venta?
<hasee> aaa obvio por un virus en windows
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<joseefrainpb> disculpen una consulta
<mimecar> joan: nvu
<joseefrainpb>  monte un disco nuevo y tengo mi información en el otro disco a la hora de conectarlo via usb no me reconoce las particiones de ubuntu y no puedo recuperar mis archivos
<hasee> mmmm webpagemaker con wine
<joan> digo
<joan> cosas como drupal
<joan> No lo quiero hacer de 0
<joan> Tampoco se mucho y no tengo tiempo sobretodo
<mimecar> joan: no tienes editores para eso
<mimecar> usas directamente drupal o joomla
<hasee> joan webpagemaker con wine
<joan> No me refería al programa para editar
<joan> Sino a la herramienta web
<joan> tipo drupal
<hasee> aaa ok
<SynFlag> los virus de windows no corren sobre plataformas que no sean w32
<hasee> o w64
<SynFlag> aja
<SynFlag> exacto
<hasee> xd
<SynFlag> digamos win*
<SynFlag> no como lei mas arriba eso
<SynFlag> y los permisos....
<hasee> alguien sabe que programa usan los de omg! ubuntu! para hacer los anners o carteles de arriba??
<hasee> banners
<nfqs> hasee, yo creo que gimp  nomas
<nfqs> eso que se mueva parece que se hace con javascript
<nfqs> no hay flash metido ahi
<hasee> ok
<hasee> gracias
<hasee> es q qedan muy pro
<nfqs> sí :-)
<hasee> xd
<hasee> por que no tengo la opcion de scroll con dos dedos, tengo un touchpad synaptic
<hasee> en arch la tenia
<hasee> se fueron a masturb@r q no hay nadie??
<hasee> lol
<nfqs> revisaste las opciones de Sistema -> Preferencias -> Ratón, pestaña Touchpad?
<hasee> sip y no sale nada
<hasee> osea sale bloqueado
<hasee> en 9.10 10.04 y 10.10 no me funciona pero en arch si
<tulio> hola como estas
<nfqs> pareciera que no te lo reconociera
<pelandrit> wenas
<SynFlag> --
<pelandrit> he perdido el micro al actualizar de hardy a lucid, aparece en los controles de volumen pero no capturo nada con el micro en skype
<SynFlag> pelandrit
<sancochito> buenasss
<chakal^-^> hasee, que quieres hacer
<SynFlag> abri el alsamixer
<SynFlag> ahi tenes el mic
<sancochito> ¿hay alguna manera de que Ubuntu no me estropee el sonido con las actualizaciones?
<sancochito> me tiene hartito ya
<SynFlag> sancochito: si, no usando ubuntu, usa una distro como mint debian based
<pelandrit> SynFlag: si, como ya he dicho aparece en los controles de volumen, tanto en alsamixer como en kmix, le subo los volumenes a tope y no se oye el micro
<SynFlag> no esta silenciado el mic?
<sancochito> Ya tuve Mint y no me gustó demasiado
<pelandrit> SynFlag: no
<SynFlag> pulseaudio esta pelandrit ?
<SynFlag> toncs no se
<SynFlag> hace rato abandone ubuntu
<pelandrit> SynFlag: no tengo instalado pulse
<SynFlag> ah
<SynFlag> instalalo
<SynFlag> usa pulse
<sancochito> actualizo alsa a la versión 1.0.23 y funciona -más o menos-
<SynFlag> Pare de sufrir, use Fedora
<sancochito> incluso consigo surround 5.1 pero con las actualizaciones se escachararra todo
<chakal^-^> hasee, si queires deshabilitar el touchpad tan fácil como gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled false
<chakal^-^> :)
<sancochito> me vuelve a instalar alsa 1.0.21 y otra vez estéreo
<sancochito> buash
<pelandrit> vale, dejemos lo del micro de momento, tengo otro problemilla, al actualizar ya no me funciona el boton de la rueda del raton, ¿alguna idea?
<nfqs> actualizaste de 8.04 a 10.4?
<file_not_found> hola, tengo un pequeño problemita con las ventanas, aparecen detras de la ventana prinipal y no encima
<file_not_found> q sera?
<pelandrit> nfqs: si
<nfqs> yo hubiese hecho una instalación limpia
<nfqs> o sea formateando
<nfqs> muchas cosas han cambiado en estos dos años
<cousteau> bueno, se supone que de 8.04 a 10.04 debería ir todo relativamente bien
<pelandrit> la verdad es que ha sido un completo desastre la actualización, la mitad de lso programas que usaba ya no existen en la 10.04
<cousteau> pelandrit: a qué te refieres con que no funciona? en qué situación?
<pelandrit> y encima varias cosas de hardware no van bien
<pelandrit> cousteau: aprieto la rueda y ya no hace nada, en firefox antes hacia clic con la rueda y abria el enlace en una pestaña, haciendo clic en un programa de texto pegaba el portapapeles, ahora es como si no hiciera nada
<cousteau> pelandrit: abre un terminal, ejecuta   xev   y haz clic con el botón central en la ventanita a ver si hace algo
<pelandrit> cousteau: al mover el raton si pero al hacer clic con la rueda no
<omikron4> pelandrit: lo que pasa es que cuando se actualiza a una nueva distro... te desactiva todos los repositorios que tenias y si luego cuando haces un sudo apt-get update.. te da la opcion de eliminar los programas que carecen de repositorio y le dices que si a desinstalar, pues te quedas sin na.. eso me paso a mi cuando instale el bactrack4 que ya no tengo
<ramiro_> hola
<ramiro_> una pregunta por favor
<ramiro_> tengo un chip tigo para conexion a internet y no se como conectarme
<ramiro_> por q mi pais no aparece en la seleccion
<file_not_found> hola, tengo un pequeño problemita con las ventanas, aparecen detras de la ventana prinipal y no encima
<fzeta> ramiro_; es un modem?
<file_not_found_a> hola, tengo un pequeño problemita con las ventanas, aparecen detras de la ventana prinipal y no encima
<omikron4> que ha pasado con tu canal yarol?
<TrueNhero> tengo conky sobre el escritorio....
<TrueNhero> yarol
<hasee> aaaaaaa porque siempre me pasaaaaaa
<hasee> me estan espiando
<hasee> xD
<Guest64065> hola
<canario> hay alguien por aquí ?
<canario> bueno. pues adios...
<fzeta> canario; tu pregunta, que aquí hay gente muy amable
<Hashis> jajaja
<Hashis> canario canta una melodia matutina :s
<fzeta> xDDD
<hasee> tururururur pio pio pio pio pio cucurrucucucuuuuu
<hasee> xD
<fzeta> lol
<ubuntero_> hola a todos una duda desde ayer he tratado de pasar una pelicula que tengo en .iso a region free pero no se como alguna ide aya busque en googlw pero no hay nada en concreto
<omikron4> ubuntero_: explicate mejor
<file_not_found> en los archivos mp3 sale error de codificacion ?
<hasee> ubuntero_ ni idea yo laspaso directo a mp4
<file_not_found> se puede solucion facil
<file_not_found> sin tener que renombrar
<ubuntero_> es que baje una eplicual en .iso y al quemarla para verla en el dvd el dvd me dise que no sepuede reproducir por que esta fuera del limite de zona
<ubuntero_> y pues quiero poder verla en sl dvd
<hasee> ubuntero_  puedes transformarla a otro formato en ubuntu y crear otro dvd
<fzeta> pues cómo no te la alquiles, lo tenemos claro
<ubuntero_> pero es que como se hago eso es que la pelicula tiene menu original y todo
<ubuntero_> asi para reproducirlo en el dvd pero no se deja
<Vocin> Hi
<canario> aquí hay un robot de ayuda ?
<ubuntero_> no es que baje una pelicula de la red y al quemarla en un dvd no habia problema pero mi dvd casero me dice que esta fuera del limite de zona y por lo cual no lo puede reproducir y pues nose si hubiera forma de pasar la pelicula a multiregion o por lo menos que lo reprodusca el vdvd es un home tearther sony
<ubuntero_> osea lo que quiero es que se pueda reproducir en el dvd como una pelicula normal
<file_not_found> 05 - Se me Pasar�.mp3 (codificación no válida)
<file_not_found> ese es el problema
<ubuntero_> osea solo quiero eso pero nose como
<ubuntero_> se hace en ubuntu
<biker> ubuntero_, qué ocupas hacer?
<ubuntero_> com
<ubuntero_> ??
<biker> ubuntero_, qué es lo que intentas hacer?
<biker> right..
<hasee> biker ubuntero_> hola a todos una duda desde ayer he tratado de pasar una pelicula que tengo en .iso a region free pero no se como alguna ide aya busque en googlw pero no hay nada en concreto
<RYDeN> no ni idea hasee
<hasee> RYDeN ubuntero_ hizo la pregunta, yo no se como se hace. yo convertiria el archivo a algun formato y despues lo grabaria a un dvd
<erAbuelo> que pruebe k9copy
<RYDeN> claro, primero que empiece montando la iso
<RYDeN> luego conversión
<omikron4> o dvd95
<erAbuelo> mejor el k9copy, tienes mas opciones, y si lo unico que quiere es liberar la zona supongo que quedara mejor
<biker> pero pues ubuntero ya salio :p
<biker> wachen
<biker> lo mejor es el k9copy para ripeo completo
<biker> y el handbrake para dvd a video
<hasee> por que siempre que quiero hacer algo o pienso en alguna mejora de lo que sea, al dia siguiente o horas despues lo veo posteado en alguna parte, me ha pasado como 20 veces, me estan espiando aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hasee> voy a revisar a ver si hay camaras o microfonos
<hasee> xD
<RYDeN> porque ya esta todo inventado amigo por eso
<RYDeN> =P
<hasee> pero q justo cuando lo pienso sale posteado en taringa, casi al instante
<hasee> ej ahora qeria dual touch en synaptic y a los 2 min un post en taringa y funcionooo
<hasee> otro q qeria hacer funcionar en nfsmw en wine y ni siquiera busque y ya estaba recien posteado en taringa
<erAbuelo> hasee: piensa en el numero de la loteria de navidad !!
<hasee> 23
<hasee> aaaaaa
<hasee> ya se q es una estupidez, pero igual raroo
<RYDeN> no, no me parece raro
<hasee> otro ej que cuando me compre el ipod touch iba pensando q como le iba a hacer el jailbreak si tenia ubuntu, al dia siguiente salio el greenp0ison para linuxxxx
<hasee> no es que sea supersticioso jajaja
<ubuntero_> pero no me sale
<ubuntero_> ??
<hasee> agitalo bien para que te salga ubuntero_
<hasee> xd
<hasee> sudo service ir_a_dormir start
<hasee> ir_a_dormir not found
<hasee> nooooooooo
<jocdz> muy buenas noches, he usado el mencoder para pasar un .ogv a .avi pero me lo genera hasta un 50% (me deja un avi no terminado) a alguien le ha pasado algo como esto al grabar el Escritorio en video y pasarlo a un formato mas conocido?
<hasee> a mi me pasaaa
<erUSUL> jocdz: prueba con ffmpeg
<jocdz> no da error alguno, genera bien el video pero no completo y no se pq.
<jocdz> ffmpeg? otro software como mencoder?
<hasee> a mi me pasaba con ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> jocdz: si
<hasee> jocdz linux multimedia converter
<erUSUL> jocdz: tienes winff si quieres gui. tb existe arista que usa gstreamer
<jocdz> erUSUL, me dispuse a bajarlo pero ya vi que ya lo tengo en su version mas reciente, ahora voy a buscar como genero el video, gracias :D
<hasee> jocdz linux multimedia converter es el mejor conversor
<jocdz> creo que el ffmpeg podria ser, voy a probar erUSUL :)
<hasee> por lo menos para mi
<hasee> ffmpeg no me anda
<jocdz> voy a buscar ese en el centro de software y ver hasee ;)
<hasee> no esta en el cdf
<hasee> cds
<hasee> xd
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<hasee> chao
<hasee> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Multimedia-Converter-23546.shtml
<jocdz> uhmm.. no me da buena espina ese software hasee
<hasee> yo lo uso creeme
<hasee> yo tambien dude alprincipio
<hasee> nooo me equivoque espera un poco
<hasee> jocdz me equivoque de nombre este es el que uso
<TrueNhero> tengo torrents en win7 y en ubuntu, antes descargaba una parte mientras permanecia en win7 y luego continuaba la descarga cuando me paso a ubuntu, pero ahora transmission hace un archivo .part cierto?
<hasee> jocdz http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<hasee> http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<TrueNhero> cosa que no me deja descargar con tranquilidad...
<hasee> no lo se no uso torrents
<jocdz> si, estoy viendolo hasee, en paralelo la terminal sacando un avi con ffmpeg y ver si me sirve tambien.
<hasee> ok
<jocdz> TrueNhero, si.. existe inicialmente un archivo .part o algo asi mientras se descarga, cuando se ha descargado todo desaparece y solo queda el archivo en si.
<mrkcc> mmm
<jocdz> aunque dejame verificar en mi carpeta de Descargas que casualmente descargue un torrent de un film..
<TrueNhero> jocdz, que mal, eso no me sirve para continuar las descargas, que hago?
<hasee> TrueNhero usa deluge
<TrueNhero> hasee, es compatible con utorrent?
<TrueNhero> hasee, de la manera que digo
<jocdz> sirvio el ffmpeg me hizo el video completo, a diferencia de mencoder que no lo hizo :D
<hasee> mmmm dejame ver
<jocdz> pero no se ve de muy buena calidad, me toca ver que otros parametros hay que agregarle y ver si genera un video mas limpio.
<hasee> TrueNhero puedes usar utorrent en wine
<jocdz> no se TrueNhero, es que yo uso netamente ubuntu, tengo winxp y win7 en virtualbox pero no tengo particiones del disco con otros sistOp, pero te entiendo con el caso que expones.
<TrueNhero> si, lastima, creo que fue a partir de la ultima version de transmission...
<TrueNhero> existe un wubi para linux?
<hasee> wubi
<hasee> ??
<cousteau> jocdz: ffmpeg sin parámetros se ve bastante mal... yo una vez quise cambiarle el formato a un vídeo para poderlo ver en la tele y al final tuve que usar la opción de DeVeDe de convertir a mpg
<cousteau> (DeVeDe usa ffmpeg, pero con las opciones bien puestas)
<cousteau> TrueNhero: sí, instalarlo directamente
<hasee> alguien sabe si existe teamviewer nativo para linux??
<cousteau> qué hace teamviewer?
<hasee> es como logmein, vnc
<hasee> escritorio remoto
<cousteau> pues está vnc, ssh -X, freenx...
<hasee> pero por internet, gestionando artos pcs
<hasee> si uso vnc, ssh
<cousteau> yo una vez con ssh -X y unas cuantas opciones me monté una cosa muy parecida al remote desktop de windows, es decir, iniciar una sesión gráfica (gnome) remotamente
<hasee> yo eso lo hago desde el ipod
 * cousteau se pregunta cómo hizo "otras" para convertirse en "artos"
<hasee> metiendose por el orto
<hasee> jajajaj
<m4v> hasee: no uses ese vocabulario en este canal por favor.
<hasee> m4v cousteau pregunto
<cousteau> bueno, pues si averiguo qué protocolo usa teamviewer te digo
<hasee> ok gracias
<cousteau> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teamviewer -> "Operating system 	Windows, Mac OS X, Linux, iOS, Android"
<m4v> hasee: no fue apropiada tu respuesta
<QuestionMark> buenas
<hasee> es un chiste m4v no seas tan serio
<SynFlag> no es nativo
<SynFlag> si corre
<cousteau> así que la respuesta a "existe teamviewer nativo para linux?" es "sí"
<SynFlag> pero se ve en los procesos que dice .exe
<TrueNhero> m4v es un bot
<SynFlag> asi que debe ser algo como picasa
<cousteau> ahora a confirmar que no hablen de wine o java
<SynFlag> que no es nativo
<cousteau> TrueNhero: nop, no es así
<hasee> m4v es un bot? pero derrepente esta ausente
<TrueNhero> ah medio bot,
<cousteau> TrueNhero: tú lo confundes con kubot
<omikron4> si que existe teamviewer pero para linux, sino compras licencia solo tienes acceso a escritorio remoto
<cousteau> kubot es a C3PO como m4v es a Anakin
<hasee> cousteau teamviewer usa wine
<m4v> ... recuerden el topic ¬¬
<hasee> sale .exe
<hasee> o usa mono nose
<SynFlag> no usa wine
<SynFlag> usa mono
<cousteau> SynFlag: que sea .exe no significa que no sea nativo, a lo mejor usa Mono...
<SynFlag> la mierda de icaza
<cousteau> (eso)
<SynFlag> mono no es nativo
<SynFlag> por algo el cpu se va por las nubes
<cousteau> o a lo mejor es un ejecutable renombrado a .exe
<SynFlag> nah
<hasee> osea q docky y gnome-do tampoco
<SynFlag> probalo
<SynFlag> vas a ver como se va el cpu para arriba
<cousteau> SynFlag: con java también y es nativo
<cousteau> y con flash
<SynFlag> java no es nativo
<SynFlag> nativo es C o C++, asm
<hasee> osea q docky y gnome-do tampoco porque usan mono
<SynFlag> lo demas son cosas metidas
<m4v> SynFlag: no uses expresiones despectivas en este canal.
<TrueNhero> ha salido algo para calibrar touchscreens? tengo un tx1000 y no quiere calibrar...
<SynFlag> m4v: bleh
<hasee> si es un bot
<hasee> jajaja
<cousteau> java es una máquina virtual que ejecuta "bytecode", al igual que mono, python y algunos otros más
<SynFlag> m4v: poweroff
<hasee> jajajaa
<hasee> m4v: sudo rm -rf/
<cousteau> SynFlag: yo creo que mono se puede considerar nativo, aunque use archivos mz de windows
<SynFlag> -m4v- VERSION WeeChat 0.3.4-dev (Nov 26 2010)
<cousteau> que lo hace por tema de compatibilidad
<m4v> si no tienen consultas sobre Ubuntu, le sugiero que la terminen
<cousteau> me voy a ir a offtopic, el que quiera seguir con la conversación que se pase por ahí
<TrueNhero> con el ubuntu-softwarecenter la cpu tmbn se dispara?
<cousteau> la CPU se dispara cuando hay un proceso activo que consume mucho CPU
<omikron4> si, porque cuando pides soporte se callan y cuando hablas te echan... chau mi genera.. franco
<jocdz> perdon, vuelvo en un rago, o/
<jocdz> asuntos..
<hasee> pajaaaaaa
 * TrueNhero  establece modo +q #Ubuntu-es *!*@unaffiliated/synflag
<TrueNhero> m4v por esto pueden pagar?
<TrueNhero> ¿cuando permito ver archivos ocultos, al reiniciar la sesion permanecen asi? digo desde nautilus o thunar
<cousteau> TrueNhero: no
<TrueNhero> hmmm
<TrueNhero> ok
<cousteau> de hecho, creo que con cerrar y abrir la ventana del nautilus, ya se le olvida
<cousteau> pero se puede configurar para que los muestre siempre
<TrueNhero> hmmm, quiero lo contrario
<cousteau> (al menos nautilus)
<TrueNhero> que si me voy se oculten
<cousteau> TrueNhero: los archivos ocultos siempre se van a poder ver
<TrueNhero> hmmm, pues por alguien q sepa linux no?
<cousteau> si quieres protegerlos de otros usuarios, ponlos en una carpeta, y quítale a esa carpeta permisos de ejecución para otros usuarios
<cousteau> o, por si acaso, de ejecución, lectura y escritura
<cousteau> creo que   chmod go-rwx carpeta   es suficiente
<cousteau> así pueden ver la carpeta, pero no su contenido
#ubuntu-es 2010-12-05
<m4v> omikron4: disculpas si te sentiste ofendido por lo ocurrido, cual era tu problema?
<omikron4> ahora no tengo problema, pero a veces lo he tenido... esta claro que el tema es de soporte para ubuntu, pero a veces no estas en otro canal y te apetece, no se, pues charlar de otra cosa, siempre y cuando no se interfiera en la ayuda a alguien que la necesita, en fin no se.. si es asi.. pues nada.. a respetar las reglas y los que se encargan de hacerlas respetar.. lo siento yo si puedo haber dicho algo que no se adapta a las normas. :(
<omikron4> bueno amigos, me voy al sobre, que ya es tarde...
<cvybun> hola, quería preguntar si en ubuntu es posible de alguna manera, analizar un disco duro y aislar los sectores dañados, no quiero repararlos.
<TrueNhero> cvybun, fschk no hara eso?
<cvybun> pues no sé ni que es eso, lo hace?
<m4v> creo que es badblocks
<cousteau> fsck, mira la página del manual, tiene la opción de sólo mostrar los sectores dañados sin repararlos, no sé si viene activada por defecto
<cvybun> la cosa es que vengo mucho tiempo queriendo hacerlo, y por mas que busco no encuentro forma, parece que es un mito
<m4v> aunque badblocks trata de recuperar los datos de los sectores malos, y seguramente tarde mucho
<m4v> creo que viendo el smart del disco es la forma más fácil
<cvybun> y una ves los mostre los aislará? porque yo no quiero cuento con ellos, por mi que mueran
<cvybun> bueno mirare con esos que me habeis recomendado haber si tengo suerte, gracias
<cousteau> (la opción -y hace exactamente lo contrario)
<cvybun> mirare la web haber si hce eso, tiene buena pinta
<TrueNhero> han probado sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force
<dzup2> /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank  pues segun veo el script corre eso
<cvybun> hola, tengo un backup de una peli  bluray y quiero extraerle cosas, dentro está lleno de archivos, como podría trabajar con esto, si hay algun experto en video por aqui que me eceh una manita...
<dzup2> hm baneado
<hasee> dzup2 que pasa?
<dzup2> ban al cvy
<dzup2> por preguntar hacerca de blu-ray
<dzup2> no lo veo offtopic segun https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<RYDeN> gente, hay alguna forma de correr aplicaciones web que precisen de shockwave en linux?
<dzup2> con firefox o icewessel que es lo mismo, tambien otros navegadores estan disponibles
<RYDeN> ??
<hasee> RYDeN con firefox en wine
<juan-arg1> RYDeN: sip.. mediante wine
<juan-arg1> o maquina virtual
<juan-arg1> RYDeN: sigue existineod shockwave?
<RYDeN> sisi
<RYDeN> sin wine es imposible no?
<RYDeN> que cagada
<juan-arg1> RYDeN: desde uina virtual
<juan-arg1> RYDeN: reclamale a adobe
<RYDeN> no ya se, pero en linux posta es mi pregunta
<RYDeN> no me van a dar bola, quería saber simplemente si desde un linux "puro" puede utilizarse
<RYDeN> la respuesta es no?
<hasee> mmm yo creo que no
<hasee> pero nunca me ha tocado usar shockwave
<RYDeN> thanks hasee
<hasee> dnada
<juan-arg1> RYDeN: wine no es windows.. es una serie de apis propias para ser compatibles con programas escritos para este..
<RYDeN> es un emulador que a veces anda para el cho...
<RYDeN> y a veces ni eso
<hasee> wine is not emulator
<juan-arg1> RYDeN: nop.. emulador no
<alienware> hola alguien sabe donde estan los origenes del software para ubuntu 10.10
<RYDeN> y cuanats materias le faltan para recbirse de emulador?
<hasee> mmm nada, simplemente es una implementacion
<hasee> como si lo estuvieras coriendo nativo
<juan-arg1> RYDeN: no es emulador.. como dije.. ya que no emula binarios.. y no usa binarios de windows ( no de forma nativa)
<nn__> hola a todos
<RYDeN> la misma m con diferente olor jejeje! =P
<nn__> hay alguna forma de editar el menu del clic derecho??
<nn__> en gnome ?
<hasee> alienware en el centro de software
<alienware> ok pero lo que busco es cambiar el servidor de actualizaciones
<alienware> y segun esto necesito buscar desde el origen de software que se encontraba antes en sistemas
<hasee> alienware en el centro de software pones editar y ahi esta origenes del sistema
<alienware> muchisimas gracias
<hasee> denada
<nn__> hay alguna forma de editar el menu del clic derecho??
<hasee> nn__ no tengo idea, solo se que en openbox se puede
<nn__> ok hasee =/  tu crees ke haya alguna forma en gnome?
<nn__> alguien sabe??
<hasee> voy a goglear
<hasee> nn__ haz proado con gconf-editor, yo cambio varias cosas de ahi
<nn__> hasee tambien se me ocurrio =/ lo malo es ke no sé donde debo cambiar eso
<hasee> ahora estoy buscando
<hasee> si la encuentro te digo
<nn__> chevere (Y)  tambien voy a buscar
<hasee> hola
<hasee> se me habia desconectado
<hasee> nn__ usas compiz??
<nn__> xD jeje a mi tambien se me corto el inter
<nn__> si , uso compiz
<hasee> lol
<hasee> era para decirte que te cambiaras a openbox
<hasee> pero este no tiene compiz
<nn__> mmm es muy distinto a gnome?
<nn__> es ke ya me he acostumbrado xD
<hasee> mm si un poco
<hasee> xD
<nn__> del 1 al 10... en cuanto?
<hasee> ?
<hasee> nota?
<hasee> de openbox
<nn__> no, de diferencia..
<hasee> mmm 5
<nn__> en tiempo seria como un mes para adaptarme xD no creo ke por un par de letras tanga ke cambiar de entorno
<nn__> plop! xD tanga ->>*  tenga
<hasee> xD
<hasee> yo me acostumbro altiro
<nn__> xD debe ser, es ke yo me tomo mi tiempo xD
<hasee> lol
<nn__> si en gnome se usa nautilus en openbox como se llama el gestor??
<hasee> pcmanfm
<nn__> funciona el alt-f2 ?
<hasee> sip
<nn__> mmm puede ser... no estaria mal hacer el intento..
<hasee> si pudiese usar compiz en openbox ya me hubiese cambiado hace rato
<nn__> si ps, compiz es muy bueno, sobre todo cuando tienes ke mostrarle tu ekipo a kienes usan windows y creen ke linux es feo xD
<hasee> jajajaj sip
<hasee> en todo caso puedes usar efectos sencillos como sombras, aceleracion para docky, gnome do, notificaciones, etc
<nn__> en una netbook el docky resta algo de espacio, aparte de consumir recursos
<nn__> no digo ke este mal xD pero no es tan necesario
<hasee> yo lo tengo en una netbook
<hasee> y lo pongo que se esconda automaticamente
<hasee> para mi es muy util
<hasee> le falta un network manager y borro el gnome-panel
<nn__> ke netbook tienes?  network manager? borras el icono??
<juan-arg> hasee: para el network .. net-profile y listo
<nn__> he probado el docky en mi aspire one y la ponia lenta  a la pobre
<hasee> yo tengo penguy os
<hasee> y docky es rapidisimo
<hasee> en cambio en ubuntu 10.04 se trancaba todo
<nn__> penguy ? no he oido de ese...
<nn__> en ke esta basado?
<hasee> en ubuntu 10.10
<hasee> es muy rapido y viene sobrecargado de cosas
<nn__> mmm yo tengo linux mint , crees ke sea por eso???
<hasee> lo unico que le falta es banshee y gimp
<hasee> puede ser
<nn__> la otra ves ke instale el docky, o lo instale mal o realmente pesaba para ka makina
<nn__> pero no me fue de mucha ayuda =S
<hasee> a mi tambien me paso, era realmente lento, por eso no me gustaba, pero ahora es unabala
<nn__> =O  facil ke lo pruebo
<nn__> ke netbook tienes??
<hasee> en un netbook con 1,6 ghz y 1 en ram anda sobrado
<hasee> tengo gnome-do docky firefox xchat gloobus preview y sigue rapidisimo
<hasee> recomiendo pinguy os solo si
<hasee> NO tienes una grafica nvidia
<hasee> ya que con las nvidia tiene problemas con el plymouth
<hasee> pero que es rapida es rapidisima
<nn__> xD vale , cumplo los requisitos, voy a probarlo, ke trae como reproductor de audio=?
<alff21> hola , como estan ?? me podrian ayudar con un problema q tengo ?, cuando pongo en consola , sudo apt-get upgrade , me sale un error , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539873/
<hasee> rythmbox, me hubiese gustado banshee
<alff21> en ese error me dice q debo descargar un archivo , pero no se cual
<nn__> me hubiese gustado amarok  :S
<juan-arg> hasee: veamos
<hasee> alff21 haz un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<juan-arg> hasee: dice que antes bajes el java nonfree
<hasee> juan-arg yo no, es alff21
<juan-arg> sip.. me confundi y me dio peresa.. volver a escribirlo jaja
<hasee> amarok no me gusta nn__ es muy pesado
<alff21> hasee , me sale el mismo error
<hasee> mmmm dejame ver
<alff21> juan-arg , java nonfree ?? , ahora lo busco , gracias
<nn__> xD , creo ke es la costumbre , no he usado banshee  pero desde ya amarok ocupa un lugar en mi corazon =P  aunke sea de KDE..
<hasee> alff21 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1516403
<hasee> nn__ jajajaja
<hasee> alff21 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1516403 donde sale sudo aptitude install sun-java6-don es sudo aptitude install sun-java6-doc
<nn__> alf piensa hacer un upgrade, he leido por ahi ke mejor es instalar desde cero
<nn__> =/ es cierto o era floro...
<hasee> nn__ sabes que otro reproductor es bueno... exaile
<nn__> otra cosa es ke, si mucha gente prefiere amarol, banshee y otros, porke siempre ponen rhytmbox , tambien totem...digo soy hincha de mplayer xD
<hasee> es excelente casi no consume recursos
<hasee> a mi no me importa el de video uso el vlc
<nn__> creo ke mi resistencia esta en ke exaile, banshee estan hechos para gnome , verdad?
<hasee> nn__ en el proximo ubuntu van a poner a banshee como reproductor predeterminado
<hasee> sip
<nn__> o algo asi me he enterado xD creo ke el azul de kde me ha gustado =P
<hasee> kde no me gusta por que se parece a winbugs
<hasee> lol
<hasee> o winbugs se are
<nn__> no lo he usado mucho, apenas 2 dias, pero amarok es amarok xD
<hasee> parece kde
<hasee> sii igual es bueno
<hasee> yo lo use pero derrepente seia el sonido
<hasee> se iva
<hasee> xD
<nn__> de wintendo ni hablar, agradezco a blizzard por crear  Dota para esa excelente consola
<nn__> o sistema operativo creo ke es , pero sirve para jugar xD
<hasee> jajajaj
<hasee> yo lo unico q juego ahi es el crysis
<hasee> o el nfs
<nn__> en pc supongo, porke en netbook no andan ni a patadas
<flypp> mmmmmm... ¿alguno de vosotros usa KDE? ¿para enviar notificaciones en forma de ventana emergente se usa notify-send como en gnome?
<hasee> jajajaj sip obvio
<hasee> en notebook mas bien
<hasee> es como un alienware
<xangua> flypp: ni idea, knotify tal vez¿ están #kubuntu y #kubuntu-es también ;)
<hasee> flypp no lo se no uso kde, sorry
<nn__> si, aki como ke somos devotos de gnome =/
<hasee> xD
<hasee> openbox + compiz = sueno (teclado de eeuu)
<flypp> gracias... era porque ahora mismo estoy sin entorno gráfico. Uso irssi, y le tengo puesto un trigger para que me salga una ventana emergente y un sonidito cuando me nombran. Claro que eso va por el comando "notify-bind". Era por si fuese el mismo, no tendría que tocar nada. Pero bueno, a las malas, se hace un script que comprueba qué escritorio está en ejecución y listo. Gracias, ya miraré
<flypp> *notify-send
<nn__> no entendi ni madres hasee xD por eso rio
<hasee> openbox + compiz = sueno (no tengo enie)
<nn__> flypp  si  haces tu script pasas la voz =D para usarlo ;)
<flypp> usas irssi?
<nn__> en caso lo usara... xD ya vienen las vacaciones asi ke voy a experimentar =D
<flypp> es en modo texto, se ejecuta en la consola. ¿Estás seguro de querer probarlo? xD
<hasee> yo ya soy un master en consola ajajaja
<nn__> no le temo a la consola  xD si a eso te refieres
<nn__> ahora ke mencionas la consola.. estuve usando la consola en wintendo y se siente como raro..
<hasee> mmm si no puedes hacer nada
<hasee> xD
<flypp> no digo que le temas, digo que es un poco "espartano". No tiene filigranas
<alff21> hasee , con la informacion q me pasaste de aqui  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1516403 , ya pude solucionar el inconveniente, gracias
<nn__> no me preocupo por eso.. this is sparta.!!!  xD
<hasee> denada alff21 que bueno q te haya servido
<hasee> nn__ this is sparta jajajajaa
<hasee> me alegraste el dia (o la noche mejor dicho)
<hasee> con m4v retandome todo el rato
<hasee> espero que no se enoje con ese comentario
<nn__> jaja xD  no he encontrado la solucion a mi problem ,aun...
<nn__> sera para otro dia, este espartano se retira xD  chau a todos
<hasee> chao
<torrento> buenas
<rubenet> nuevo en estos menesteres
<torrento> je
<hasee> hay alguien despierto?? (gtm -4)
<yarol> yo hasee por <<<<<<'
<yarol> ?
<hasee> ?
<yarol> preguntastes si alguien estaba despierto hasee
<hasee> hace rato xD
<hasee> no tienes suenio (me falta la enie)
<hasee> ??
<yarol> no hasee
<Killman> hola
<Killman> me eclipse me dice que no tengo habilitado el extension=xsl.so
<Killman> pero si lo tengo
<chakal^-^> buenos días
<louismalle> buenos días
<MichaelSOG> buenos dias louismalle
<louismalle> yarol: por qué me invitaste a ese canal?
<yarol> por que es de linux louismall
<yarol> si te gusta entra
<yarol> xD
<louismalle> yarol: no tengo antecedentes de ese canal
<yarol> es nuevo louismall y tambien es referente a seguridad nformatica xD
 * fzeta buenos días, máquinas!
<MichaelSOG> hola louismalle
<louismalle> qué tal, MichaelSOG
<MichaelSOG> cero
<MichaelSOG> aqui visitando a los chicos nuevos de yaro...
<MichaelSOG> como va todo por acá
<MichaelSOG> no parece haber mucha actividad a esta hora
<louismalle> es domingo
<SherokiX> yarol: esa publicidad es oficial? (el ivnite al entrar)
<SherokiX> si no respondes, pensaré -como ya lo hice- que es una automatización
<yarol> No SherokiX es una invitacion oficial xD
<SherokiX> bien ^^
<SherokiX> es que no me gusta nada el spam....
<yarol> agregalo si te gusta a favoritos SherokiX
<yarol> SherokiX y si fuera automatizada no seria spam por lo que no es ningun msj ni nada por el estilo solo una invitacion de libre expresion que te decides escoger o no
<SherokiX> Creo que estás equivocado. Desconoces la definición de spam.
<louismalle> spam: mensaje no solicitado
<SherokiX> spam es literalmente basura...
<yarol> exacto y yo hize una invitacion no te envie un msj SherokiX
<SherokiX> y el nombre de una marca de carne enlatada
<SherokiX> es lo mismo
<SherokiX> yarol: que no hay problemas...
<SherokiX> solo quería comprobar que no fuerras bot... entonces si tendría algun problema
<yarol> xD
<CuriousX> yo si tengo un problema =(
<CuriousX> quiero eliminar guindous de la faz de la tierra pero solo no puedo quien me ayuda ?
<SherokiX> creo que la mejor opcion es olvidar que existe
<CuriousX> xD si buena alternativa =)
<SherokiX> mira como m$ se ha puesto las pilas para el tema del odf, pues si no, todos reconocian ese formato excepto su  querido office
<yarol> xD
<SherokiX> pues un poco eso
<SherokiX> alguien edijo alguna vez: que hablen de mí, aunque sea bien.
<CuriousX> mmm... disculpas tengo que seguir pensando como eliminarlo me retiro por el momento salu2 =)
<chakal^-^> CuriousX, formatealo desde palimpsest y reinstala/actualiza grub
<erAbuelo> buenas
 * CuriousX buenas
<hashashin> nas
 * CuriousX nas
<cloud> Hola hay alguien ?
<NauTiluS1> buen dia, me puede decir alguien, como identifico un programa a traves de un puerto que este este usando
<erUSUL> NauTiluS1: sudo lsof -i :puerto
<erUSUL> NauTiluS1: o con netstat
<NauTiluS1> haber probare
<NauTiluS1> hey erUSUL gracias
<NauTiluS1> jajaja
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<NauTiluS1> es que ando algo obsesivo con el iptable y ando identificando quien es quien
<NauTiluS1>  :P
<newby93> señores como se cambia la mac en ubuntu ?
<mimecar> newby93: para que necesitas hacer eso?
<newby93> hacer una prueba
<mimecar> relacionada con "tomar prestado" el wifi del vecino?
<newby93> y tengo permisos para hacerla
<newby93> no mas bien tomar el wifi prestado con permiso de mi prima
<SherokiX> presentalos
<SherokiX> está buena?
<mimecar> newby93: si te añade tu MAC en el filtrado del router no necesitas hacer nada mas
<SherokiX> xD
<newby93> a no
<newby93> es que el macchanger -m 00:11:22:33:44:55 mon0 da fallos
<newby93> no funciona
<mimecar> que te de de alta tu dirección MAC
<CuriousX> o tambien ---> sudo ifconfig wlan0 hw ether 11:22:33:44:55
<newby93> oye os tomais el tema del wifi como si fuera tabu por que ?
<CuriousX> o tambien ---> sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 11:22:33:44:55
<mimecar> newby93: tabú porque estas robando ancho de banda
<newby93> mon0 no vale ?
<newby93> si tengo ancho de banda ya ajajaj
<CuriousX> taboo me suena a una pelicula =P
<SherokiX> newby93: ifconfig
<mimecar-away> newby93: el ancho de banda que tu usas se lo quitas a la persona que está pagando la conexión
<newby93> no perdona yo estoy agando 65 euros al mes de ono
<newby93> por 6 megas fibra optica
<SherokiX> newby93: tal vez estés poniendo el nombre de interface equivocado
<newby93> ami el machanger me tira esto mirar lo pongo en un pastel
<CuriousX> tal vez necesites dar de baja la interfas para despues cambiarle la mac
<newby93> ya lo hice
<CuriousX> mmm... que rico pastel
<newby93> ifconfig mon0 down
<newby93> http://pastebin.com/k7Lr9vtG
<newby93> señores pronto navidad
<newby93> ^^
<chakal^-^> newby93, usas sudo no ?
<chakal^-^> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down; sudo ifconfig mon0 down; sudo ifconfig mon0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55; sudo ifconfig wlan0 up; sudo ifconfig mon0 up
<chakal^-^> o usas macchanger como quieras
<newby93> uso sudo su
<chakal^-^> con sudo te sobrá evita root
<chakal^-^> además 11:22:33:44:55 es invalida
<chakal^-^> no me digas por que pero no deja
<newby93> si en lo videos del youtube lo haen asi y deja
<chakal^-^> instala iw si no lo tienes
<newby93> instalado
<chakal^-^> a si deja si
<ubuntu> hola alguien podria ayudarme con el grub
<ubuntu> _
<ubuntu> hay alguien aca
<ubuntu> no entiendo si podrias ser mas espesifico
<ubuntu> hola aguien q me oriente
<ubuntu> por que no veo que o quien escrbe
<ubuntu> que loco no hay nadie aca
<erUSUL> ubuntu: describe el problema
<ubuntu> se me ha borrado el grub no puedo instalarlo deacuerdo a los tutoriales de ubuntu ya q a mitad del procedimiento me tira errores estoy con un live-cd y estoy limitado en cuanto al chat  y demas de soportes
<ubuntu> no puedo arrancar mi viejo ubuntu
<erUSUL> ubuntu: que procedimiento estas siguiendo? que errores son esos?
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708 por ejemplo este
<erUSUL> ubuntu: bien cuando tienes errores y cuales son estos?
<ubuntu> ejemplo ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<ubuntu> mount: mount point /mnt/proc does not exist
<mimecar-away> ubuntu para que montas /proc ?
<ubuntu> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB por que en este link me dice que siga esos pasos para recuperar el grub
<erUSUL> ubuntu: las instrucciones que me diste no incluyen ese paso. al menos las que son para 9.10 o superior... que version de ubuntu estas reparando?
<mimecar> sigue solo una guía
<ubuntu> si ya no se cual seguir por q ninguna resulta
<mimecar> la primera que has puesto
<ubuntu> ya me estoy desesperando el disco esta bien
<erUSUL> ubuntu: mount: mount point /mnt/proc does not exist <<< este error es porque no montaste la particion correcta
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas?
<ubuntu> la 10.04
<mimecar> sigue el primer enlace que has puesto
<erUSUL> ubuntu: entonces sigue los pasos del primer link que diste. son solo 3 pasos.
<ubuntu> si los segui dice q instalo sin errores reinicio y nada
<erUSUL> ubuntu: haz « sudo fdisk -l » para saber que particion es la que tiene ubuntu. sino lo tienes claro pega la salida del comando en un pastebin y le hechamos un vistazo
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ubuntu> ok ahi la paso
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539991/ aqui esta
<mimecar> ubuntu el live cd de que versión de ubuntu es?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<erUSUL> ubuntu: tienes particion boot a parte?
<ubuntu> es la 10.04
<erUSUL> o home
<ubuntu> disculpame que sea madera a q te referis con q si la tiene aparte o home
<erUSUL> ubuntu: si está en su propia particion... porque tienes sda2 y sda3 para linux y no se cual es root /
<erUSUL> ubuntu: vamos a suponer que es sda3. es la mas grande
<ubuntu> esta dentro de sda3 creo
<erUSUL> ubuntu: entonces haz « sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt/ »
<ubuntu> ok me puso esto mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt
<erUSUL> estas usando un usb para el livecd?
<ubuntu> no es un dvd
<erUSUL> que son esas dos particiones fat16 que aparecen? son sticks usb?
<ubuntu> una memoria externa y un celu q esta cargando la bateria
<erUSUL> deberias reiniciar sin los usb conectados. creo que estan confundiendo las cosas.
<ubuntu> si te sirve de algo cuando me preguntabas por el root abriendo el explorador de carpetas veo una carpeta q dice root en la particion de 9 gb
<ubuntu> esto los puse recien no estuve reiniciando con eso conectado la memo la uso para guardar las direcciones web que uso para solucionar este problema
<erUSUL> entonces es sda2?
<mimecar> ubuntu abre alguna cuenta de correo que tengas y apunta las direcciones en tu propio correo
<mimecar> deja solo lo necesario conectado
<ubuntu> que hago ahora
<erUSUL> ubuntu: rainicia sin los usb conectados y entra aqui
<erUSUL> reinicia*
<ubuntu> a una cosa si reinicio sin el live cd la maquina se queda con un menmsage gnu grub version 1.98 me tira elegir opciones con el tab y al final me pone grub>
<erUSUL> ubuntu: eso es el grub mal instalado ( seguramente de uno de los intentos fallidos de reinstalarlo )
<ubuntu> si salio despues de probar algunos tutoriales
<ubuntu> a donde queres que entre no me salio nada..
<erUSUL> 16:00 < erUSUL> ubuntu: reinicia sin los usb conectados y entra aqui
<ubuntu> disculpa pero donde pones Aqui no puedo verlo como iper texto
<erUSUL> ubuntu: con aqui me refiero a este chat :)
<ubuntu> jajaja mil perdones soy nuevo en linux jajaja gracias voy a reiniciar y entro aqui otra vez jajaja
<ubuntu> ya reinicie
<erUSUL> ok; haz el « sudo fidisk -l » y pegalo otra vez
<ubuntu> OK
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539997/ aca esta el resultado
<erUSUL> ok dijiste  que la particion de ~9 GiB era root vamos a mirar. haz « sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda2 /mnt/ »
<erUSUL> despues haz « ls -dl /mnt/*/ » y pega el resultado
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539999/ aca esta
<erUSUL> ok; bien
<erUSUL> ejecuta esto « sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda »
<erUSUL> algun error ?
<ubuntu> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<ubuntu> Installation finished. No error reported.
<erUSUL> bien; reinicia sin el livecd a ver si se solucionó
<ubuntu> ok ya te digo
<demian_> erUSUL soy el del grub un grande ahi se instalo de diez gracias mil gracias.... me salvaste cual era el problema q acia mal?
<joan> Hola a todos
<cerocool> buenas
<erUSUL> demian_: seguramente como dije. usaste la particion que no era. sda3 en lugar de sda2.
<demian_> y cual es la diferencia si linux esta instalado en la particion 3
<demian_> la otra que tiene?
<joan> Estoy intentando arreglar el portátil de un amigo que tiene errores en los sectores, parece estropeado. ¿Hay alguna herramienta en Linux para "arreglarlo" o que "ignore las partes estropeadas"?
<mimecar> joan: solo puedes marcarlos
<erUSUL> demian_: no está en sda2 la ota supongo que tiene home.- pero no puedo saberlo... haz « df -h » en un terminal y pega lo que sale en un pastebin
<joan> mimecar: ¿Con eso que se consige?
<mimecar> que no se escriban en los sectores dañados
<joan> Puedo hacer que el sistema operativo los deje de utilizar?
<mimecar> no puedes repararlos de ninguna forma
<erUSUL> joan: badblocks o fsck con las opciones adecuadas. mira « man e2fsck  »
<joan> erUSUL: no se mucho
<joan> Eso deduzco que será un comando para terminal
<erUSUL> si es para terminal
<joan> Hay varias opciones
<joan> Sabéis cual es en concreto?
<erUSUL> joan: -c     This  option causes e2fsck to use badblocks(8) program to do a read-only scan of the device in order to find any bad blocks. If any bad blocks are found, they are added to the bad block inode to prevent them from being allocated to a file or  direc‐ tory.  If this option is specified twice, then the bad block scan will be done using a non-destructive read-write test.
<demian_> erUSUL aca esta el resulñtado http://paste.ubuntu.com/540003/
<mimecar>  /home es sda3
<joan> erUSUL: que pongo?
<erUSUL> demian_: tienes home sparado en su popia particion. /dev/sda3 es home
<joan> man s2fsck -c /dev/had1 ?
<erUSUL> joan: el ordenador tiene ubuntu ?
<demian_> ahi esta el grub o en sda2?
<joan> linux mint ubuntu base
<joan> based
<erUSUL> joan: sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sdaN ( N es el numero de particion que corresponda )
<joan> muchas gracias
<freesoft> Hola Gente!
<freesoft> Tengo un problema, a lo mejor alguien me puede ayudar a solucionarlo
<noNick> hola, haber si me hechan una mano, tengo un portatil con ubuntu 10.10, y lo conecto a un monitor, le doy a la opción de no apagar nunca la pantalla, y aun asi se apaga
<freesoft> Estoy usando ubuntu y le Instale el Escritorio kubuntu-desktop. anda todo perfecto.. solo que cuando activo los ejectos (Xrender) Anda muy lento los efecto... y mi hard es realmente grande... ( Video ati HD 4670 ddr3 1gb  - 5gigas de ram x2 3.0MHZ)
<noNick> eso me pasa usando kaffeine y viendo la tele en un dvb
<freesoft> Alguien tiene Idea por que sucede eso ?
<mama21mama> freesoft, por que usas kde (?)
<freesoft> Por que se me dio por probarlo y ya que estaba cambiaba un poco...
<freesoft> tengo los dos
<mama21mama> 168mb de ram en puppy en modo live-cd :| impresionante (tengo xchat,pidgin, skype, stream de fm con mplayer)
<freesoft> La verdad me gusta... y aparte amplico conocimientos... solo que me anda mal el xrender con los efectos y tengo mucho hardware
<freesoft> pero creo q es la ati radeon con los driver. que hace lento los efectos :(
<mama21mama> freesoft, mire http://cut07.tk/b6
<freesoft> mirando
<mama21mama> lucid puppy lupq 511 :D
<freesoft> No ocupa nada
<mama21mama> y eso que no lo instale
<mama21mama> :
<mama21mama> :D
<freesoft> Pero imaginate a mi eso... Tengo 5 GIgas de ram
<mama21mama> va si esta instalado en modo frugal (live)
<mama21mama> 5 gb seguiria en mi puppy
<mama21mama> me gusta tener rendimiento ; si hubiera querido tener 5gb de ram es por que realmente quisiera rendimiento.
<freesoft> pero a mi me anda todo re bn. solo los efectos de KDE ¬¬
<totyko_> hola alguien me dice el nombre de la aplicacion que se usa para bloquear las ip que fallan la autentificacion remota
<erUSUL> totyko_: fail2ban?
<totyko_> erUSUL, gracias
<totyko_> erUSUL, seme habia olvidado de mala manera
<recorcholisss> Hola. Cuando intento borrar el contenido de un DVD regrabable me dice "Unidad de sólo lectura", qué puede pasar? es regrabable! :S
<mimecar> con que programa recorcholisss?
<mama21mama> dvd-rw dice el disco?
<totyko_> erUSUL, estoy mirnado como me le hacen fuerza bruta a mi ssh descaradamente jajajajajaja
<recorcholisss> con la consola
<recorcholisss> Me he loggeado como root, pero me dice lo mismo
<mimecar> recorcholisss: utilizas los programas de quemar cd's por consola?
<mimecar> no usas rm verdad ?
<erUSUL> totyko_: cambia el puerto por defecto. es lo mas efectivo
<recorcholisss> mimecar: ahora he usado rm, por?
<mimecar> eso no lo puedes hacer
<recorcholisss> aa.. tengo que grabar encima con un programa?
<mimecar> no es una memoria usb, si quieres borrar, usa k3b o brasero
<recorcholisss> gracias:)
<totyko_> erUSUL, acaso el fail2ban desde que uno lo instala el autmaticamente se ejecuta y bloquea las ip porque lo instale y el log que estaba mirando se quedo tranquilo
<mama21mama> debes configurarlo.
<erUSUL> totyko_: si pero el fail2ban no te libra del ancho de banda y recursos consumidos por los intentos de conexion
<totyko_> erUSUL, y que puedo hacer
<mimecar> totyko_: nada
<totyko_> y si agrego la ip al host.deny ?
<erUSUL> totyko_: como dije cambiar el puerto por defecto de sshd elimina un monton de intentos
<erUSUL> totyko_: cambialo pon 1234 o 4567 o 2698 o el que tu quieras en lugar de 22
<erUSUL> totyko_: la mayoria de los que se dedican a intentar entrar solo prueban el 22 no hacen scan de puertos
<erUSUL> totyko_: para los que si lo hagan ya tienes el fail2ban
<totyko_> erUSUL, te entiendo pero ahorita mismo no puedo cambiar el puerto porque los clientes que usan mi ssh para la conexion tiene un soft que solo lo ejejcutan y la conexion se inicia automaticamente osea el puerto que usa es transparente para ellos para cambiar el puerto tendria que recompilar el ejecutable ese y redsitribuirlo
<erUSUL> totyko_: ok; entonces usa el fail2ban.
<freesoft> mama21mama:
<freesoft> mama21mama:  Ya se que tenian los efectos ¬¬
<freesoft> decia: "Velocidad de efectos": "Muy Lentos" ¬¬
 * erUSUL rotfl
<ElPasmo> Hola gente, me acabo de comprar un Dell Latitude 2110 y le he hecho una instalación nueva de una 10.10 netbook edition. El problema es que me debe meter unos drivers de la gráfica genéricos porque no me tira del todo bien gráficamente hablando y no puedo marcar ningún efecto extra en la opción de apariencia (he probado tanto en unity como en desktop).
<ElPasmo> Hola gente, me acabo de comprar un Dell Latitude 2110 y le he hecho una instalación nueva de una 10.10 netbook edition. El problema es que me debe meter unos drivers de la gráfica genéricos porque no me tira del todo bien gráficamente hablando y no puedo marcar ningún efecto extra en la opción de apariencia (he probado tanto en unity como en desktop).
<cousteau> (entrar, preguntar, salir :( )
<mama21mama> hay algunos que no tienen paciencia en irc
<m4v> no parecía un problema trivial de arreglar igual, los drivers de las netbooks suelen ser o funcionan o no.
<ElPasmo> Buenas, no soy capaz de activar los efectos de mi escritorio en el portátil que me acabo de comprar, ¿alguien puede echarme una mano?
<m4v> que placa de vídeo usa?
<ElPasmo> Intel 3150
<ElPasmo> http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/latitude-2110?c=es&l=es&s=bsd&cs=esbsdt1&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=1&~ck=dellSearch
<mimecar> no tendrás mucha potencia gráfica..
<ElPasmo> na, no quiero mucho, pero quiero algo... pk parece que ahora mismo tengo cero :P
<mimecar> has activado los efectos?
<ElPasmo> no puedo, me salen todas las opciones desactivadas
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<ElPasmo> 10.10 netbook edition, pero he probado también abriendo la sesión con desktop
<mimecar> ¿has instalado dos versiones?
<ElPasmo> no, se instala por defecto también la desktop
<ElPasmo> en el menú de inicio de sesión puedes elegir con que gestor de ventanas iniciar :)
<m4v> ElPasmo: creo que ese es el chip poulso, no vas a tener efectos con ese chip
<m4v> *creo* aun estoy mirando
<ElPasmo> m4v, poulso?
<m4v> el chip que usa intel en la placa de video, no lo fabrican ellos y no hay driver libre ni propietario o algo así
<ElPasmo> mmm
<cousteau> no sé si es buena idea poner la netbook edition, si es un portátil normal, la versión normal debería ir sin problemas
<ElPasmo> es un netbook
<ElPasmo> 10''
<cousteau> de los chiquititos?
<cousteau> ah, sí...
<ElPasmo> :)
<erUSUL> ElPasmo: pega el /var/log/Xorg.0.log en un pastebin
<m4v> yo tengo una netbook dell similar, no me andan los efectos pero anda bien.
<cousteau> bueno, yo tengo un netbook un poco de lso primeros que hubo, un acer aspire one 110, y el 3D me va aceptablemente, pero lo tengo sin efectos y con Lubuntu
<ElPasmo> erUSUL, dame un  par de minutos
<erAbuelo> asegurate de estar usando el driver de intel no el vesa
<ElPasmo> erAbuelo, no sé hacer eso
<NauTiluS1> cousteau, tambien estube trabajando con uno de ese equipo antier y trabajaba perfectamente el 3d :)
<cousteau> (y e mi opinión, si quieres efectos visuales no te compras un netbook...)
<erUSUL> ElPasmo: mira el /var/log/Xorg.0.log ;P
<NauTiluS1> tambien tengo otra mini del 1010 por aki y se mueve muy bien el 3d :
<ElPasmo> Cierto cousteau  pero es para ver si puedo sacarle algo :) erUSUL un sec, estoy en ello :D
<erAbuelo> ElPasmo: mira en /var/log/Xorg.0.log que driver usa
<cousteau> NauTiluS1: puede ser, pero "<compiz> Esta tarjeta gráfica no es lo bastante grande para los dos, amigo...", y los programas en 3D no andan
 * cousteau iba a ejecutar glxinfo | grep render pero no lo tiene instalado :(
<m4v> ElPasmo: que sale si pones "lspci | grep VGA" en una terminal?
<ElPasmo> erUSUL, erAbuelo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/540055
<NauTiluS1> lo probe con meego para ver la conf del xorg
<cousteau> En mi netbook me dice: direct rendering: Yes - OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20091221 bla, bla, bla... parece que usa aceleración por hardware, omg!
<ElPasmo> m4v,  00.02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<ElPasmo> A lo mejor mi gráfica no admite aceleración openGL :(
<m4v> mmh, lo que dije de que el driver no sirve esa para las placas GMA500, no se si es este el caso
<NauTiluS1> yes
<erAbuelo> aparentemente carga el de intel y si tiene aceleracion grafica
<erUSUL> ElPasmo: tienes todo bien. lo unico que se me ocurre es que compiz tenga tu tarjeta en blacklist
<cousteau> ElPasmo: ejecuta   glxinfo | grep render
<cousteau> si dice "Yes", y después no dice "Software", es que está usando aceleración
<erUSUL> m4v: la 3150 no es una GMA500
<ElPasmo> No tengo el glxinfo cousteau
<ElPasmo> voy a instalarlo
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<NauTiluS1> ElPasmo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep direct prueba con eso
<ElPasmo> direct rendering: Yes
<mimecar> ElPasmo: tienes instalado compiz?
<ElPasmo> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI  Intel(R)IGD GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<cousteau> bien, creo que eso significa que sí tienes aceleración 3D
<ElPasmo> mimecar, no.... ahiva, me siento humillao :P
<ElPasmo> mimecar, instalando
<cousteau> ahora, ¿qué dice si ejecutas   compiz --replace   ?
<mimecar> ese puede ser un "pequeño detalle" para que no funcione
<cousteau> de todas formas, no sé qué tal va Compiz en Unity
<erUSUL> ElPasmo: ¬_¬
<ElPasmo> ahora mismo estoy en  desktop cousteau
<erAbuelo> ElPasmo: mu bueno xDDDD
<cousteau> ElPasmo: ah
<ElPasmo> joe lo siento gente, pero he hecho una instalación de cero y  no pensé que no me hubiera instalado el compiz :P
<mimecar> la siguiente pregunta será que no sale nautilus desde windows :P
<cousteau> ElPasmo: por si acaso, pon   compiz --replace
<cousteau> a lo mejor estaba instalado
<ElPasmo> no no
<m4v> jajaja
<ElPasmo> lo he mirado
<ElPasmo> :(
<ElPasmo> :D
<erAbuelo> ElPasmo: no problem, nadie nacio aprendido xdd
<ElPasmo> dadme cera, me lo merezco :P
<m4v> no pasa nada, ojalá todos los problemas fueran así de simples.
<kalel> necesito ayuda ... rreinici mi ubuntu y ahora no puedo logearme
<mimecar> !detalles | kalel
<kubot> kalel: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<kalel> me sale /bin/bash : permiso denegado
<mimecar> que has hecho antes de ese error?
<kalel> inicio con usuario root
<mimecar> como, ubuntu no lo permite
<kalel> luego le doy su <miusuario<
<kalel> y me da eso
<mimecar> haz un resumen de lo que has hecho antes del error
<kalel> nada .. instale un oracle .. y mas nada ...
<sistemas> hola
<kalel> y ahora no me deja entrar con mi usuario
<sistemas> alguien sabe por que no me deja entrar ala carpeta red
<sistemas> en ubuntu 10
<mimecar> kalel: si entras como root => 'login'
<mimecar> pones tu usuario y password y entrarás
<kalel> si puyedo con root
<mimecar> no llegas al login gráfico?
<kalel> luego hice un chmod 755 al /bin/bash .. pensando que era eso
<kalel> pero nada, si intento cambiar de sesion al usuario normal ... no lo deja
<mimecar> no hay que modificar los permisos si no sabes lo que haces
<mimecar> como cambias al usuario normal?
<sistemas> hola alguien me puede ayudar, no me deja entrar a la carpeta red, y no me muestra mi equipo en esa carpeta
<kalel> #su <misuaurio>
<mimecar> kalel: usa login
<kalel> me pide el login y pass
<kalel> una vez lo ingreso .. intenta logear, pero despues .. crash
<erAbuelo> kalel: reinstala bash
<kalel> como?
<cousteau> sistemas: desde cuándo te apsa?
<erAbuelo> aptitude reinstall bash
<sistemas> desde hace ratito instale samba
<mimecar> erAbuelo: eso no resolverá de todo el problema
<kalel> ok  voy a intentar y vuelvo
<kalel> gracias
<sistemas> pero antes no me mostraba mi equipo
<erAbuelo> mimecar: es un paso, a ver que pasa xD
<sistemas> en la carpeta red
<mimecar> por instalar oracle el sistema no se rompe
<mimecar> Guest35421: si no tienes registrado el nick, el IRC te pondrá uno genérico
<erAbuelo> mimecar: pero si tiene root, es que algo mas hizo, ademas porque no entra como todo el mundo, con login ?
<sistemas> desde ayer que instale una actualizacion, despues me cambio el nombre del equipo, y ya no vei mi equipo
<sistemas> en la carpeta red
<mimecar> hay varias cosas raras en ese problema
<sistemas> pero si los otros equipos
<mimecar> sistemas: puedes hacer un ping?
<sistemas> sip
<sistemas> ya si me responde
<sistemas> From 192.168.1.184 icmp_seq=21 Destination Host Unreachable
<mimecar> ahora no lo hace
<sistemas> nop
<sistemas> si me responde le host
<sistemas> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.105: icmp_seq=23 ttl=128 time=0.334 ms
<mimecar> estas con IPs diferentes
<sistemas> nop son 192.168.1.*
<erAbuelo> conexion wifi ?
<sistemas> todas estan en ese rango
<sistemas> no con cable
<sistemas> pero cuando le doy clic a la carpeta red
<erAbuelo> usas dhcp, ok
<sistemas> me sale esto
<sistemas> No se pudo mostrar «network:///».
<sistemas> si usp DHCP
<sistemas> y eso paso despues que instale samba
<mimecar> has configurado samba?
<sistemas> mas o menos
<sistemas> de echo ya lo tenia
<sistemas> pero ayer instale una actualizacion, paso todo eso
<sistemas> y bueno he estado cambiando unos permisos
<sistemas> a archivos y no se si sea por eso
<sistemas> de la carpeta /var y la de etc/
<mimecar> podría ser
<erAbuelo> uiii
<sistemas> por que la inciar sesion me salia esto
<sistemas> could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority
<erAbuelo> porque todo el mundo tiene que tocar los permisos sin saber lo que hacen ?
<sistemas> ups
<erAbuelo> si tocas los permisos lo mas probable es que te carges el sistema
<mimecar> samba y gdm no tienen relación
<sistemas> eso es lo que yo pienso
<NauTiluS1> quizas la actualizacion de samba le cambio el archivo de conf
<sistemas> de echo respalde mi archivo
<sistemas> el que funcionaba
<sistemas> pero aun asi no
<NauTiluS1> mmm y el firewall tiene el puerto habilitado
<sistemas> eso donde lo veo..
<NauTiluS1> con este comando netstat -antp
<NauTiluS1> si el 139 esta presente, intenta revisarlo otra vez, cuando la carpeta en red, este bajo demanda
<sistemas> no no esta presente
<NauTiluS1> verifica si el demonio esta corriendo "ps -ef | grep smb"
<sistemas> me sale esto
<sistemas> root      2667     1  0 12:50 ?        00:00:00 smbd -F
<sistemas> sistemas  2677  2641  0 12:51 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto smb
<NauTiluS1> ok
<root__> Hola .. Sigo sin poder loguear mi usuario en ubuntu ... solo el root me funciona!!!!
<NauTiluS1> me dices que no sale el puerto 139 con el comando netstat
<sistemas> nop no sale
<NauTiluS1> intenta para el servicio
<PakoTM> Güenas!
<erUSUL> root__: ubuntu no tiene root ...
<NauTiluS1> y volverlo a correr
<root__> No se puede ejecutar /bin/bash: Permiso denegado
<erUSUL> root__: que error te da cuando intentas logearte con un usuario normal ?
<root__> No se puede ejecutar /bin/bash: Permiso denegado
<cousteau> root__: ejecutaste algo relacionado con chmod?
<erUSUL> root__: o.0 y cuales son los permisos de /bin/bash ? « ls -l /bin/bash » ?
<sistemas> como?
<cousteau> chmod 755 /bin/bash
<sistemas> el de smaba
<sistemas> samba
<NauTiluS1> si
<root__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 801808 2010-08-10 14:58 /bin/bash
<sistemas> ya
<NauTiluS1> ok chekea si te aparece el puerto
<pakal> hola a @todos, alguna buena guía para pasos posterior a la instalación de ubuntu 10.10 en una laptop?
<erUSUL> root__: mira « cat /proc/mounts » la linea que corresponde a la particion root
<sistemas> nop no aparece
<NauTiluS1> pakal @google ubuntulife cosas de hacer después de instalar ubuntu
<NauTiluS1> sistema intenta esto: sudo lsof -i :139
<sistemas> ya
<root__> listo .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/540067/
<NauTiluS1> te salio algo?
<sistemas> nop
<NauTiluS1> en la practica, debe salirte una linea parecida a esta: smbd    13685  root   24u  IPv4 191346      0t0  TCP *:netbios-ssn (LISTEN)
<sistemas> nop no me sale eso
<sistemas> bueno no sale nada
<NauTiluS1> oye ya intentaste entonces, desinstalar completamente a samba y volver a instalarlo
<erAbuelo> root__: prueba a crear un usuario nuevo y a loguearte con ese otro user a ver si te deja
<sistemas> nop lo hago?
<sistemas> desde el centro de software
<sistemas> o de la consola
<file_not_found> hola, el proxy tor me hace lenta la conexion en el protocolo http://
<NauTiluS1> donde te salga mas comodo
<file_not_found> a veces no carga
<root__> <erAbuelo>  ya lo intente y da el mismo error .. sirve de algo saber que mi /home tiene una partición propia
<sistemas> es que solo se de la interface grafica
<file_not_found> las webs
<sistemas> ok lo voy a hacer
<NauTiluS1> entocnes
<NauTiluS1> hazlo mejor desde el gestor de paquetes sinati
<erAbuelo> root__: pues eso parece un problema de permisos de las librerias
<erUSUL> file_not_found: taor va a ser mas lento; es el precio que pagas
<sistemas> como lo hago?
<erAbuelo> root__: strace -fo /tmp/strace su usuario
<file_not_found> ya se pero no carga la pagina directamente
<NauTiluS1> busca samba y dale desintalar completamente
<root__> strace???
<file_not_found> tengo q abrir el puerto 9050
<erAbuelo> si para saber donde surge el problema
<sistemas> ok
<abel> hola una pregunta tengo que formatear mi compu para instalarle un 7 y despues otraves ubuntu sobre este hay alguna forma de hacer un respaldo de mis marcadores, datos de googleearth y otros programas para no perderlos??? gracias
<root__> nooooo .... y lo peor es que necesito mi cuenta de usuario para trabajar ........ tendre que reinstalar ubuntu ????? como se hace en windows  que falla
<NauTiluS1> root__ y si te creas otro usuario?
<root__> ya lo intente
<root__> y nada
<root__> No se puede ejecutar /bin/bash: Permiso denegado
<xangua> abel: para las preferencias simplemente copias tu home
<abel> muchas gracias :)
<lanber> alguien sabe cual es el efecto que hace que las ventanas explten cuando se cierran
<george2002> bam
<george2002> o ban
<xangua> aah...explotar¿
<flypp> explode
<flypp> usa el buscador del administrador de compiz-fusion. Busca "animaciones" o "ventanas"
<lanber> flypp, no me aparece explode
<flypp> es que ahora me pillas en Debian sin compiz... mira si tienes las animations addons
<lanber> voy
<cousteau> lanber: a lo mejor tienes que activar el plugin de al lado, Animations addons
<lanber> como?
<lanber> ya lo tengo
<cousteau> ah, bien, ahora ve a Animaciones
<lanber> activado el plugin
<lanber> si
<sistemas> NauTiluS1 ya lo hice
<sistemas> ya revice el comnado
<sistemas> netstat -antp
<NauTiluS1> te sale el puerto 139?
<sistemas> y me sale esto
<sistemas> tcp6       0      0 :::139                  :::*                    ESCUCHAR
<NauTiluS1> solo te sale ese?
<sistemas> 375/smbd
<sistemas> y salen mas puertos para smbd
<sistemas> el 445
<sistemas> y el 5900
<NauTiluS1> no solo el 139 por ahora
<sistemas> ok
<NauTiluS1> tiene que salirte sin tcp6
<sistemas> ha ya, con tcp4
<sistemas> por que el otro comando
<sistemas> este
<sistemas> lsof -i :139
<sistemas> me sale esto
<NauTiluS1> ok proba
<sistemas> smbd    375 root   23u  IPv6   4306      0t0  TCP *:netbios-ssn (LISTEN)
<NauTiluS1> mmm, veo que solo te sale ipv6
<sistemas> sip
<NauTiluS1> mmm hber
<NauTiluS1> dale con este comando "ifconfig | grep inet"
<sistemas>  Direc. inet:192.168.1.184  Difus.:192.168.1.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<sistemas> Dirección inet6: fe80::219:b9ff:feda:551b/64 Alcance:Enlace
<sistemas> Direc. inet:127.0.0.1  Másc:255.0.0.0
<sistemas> Dirección inet6: ::1/128 Alcance:Anfitrió
<NauTiluS1> es bueno que apagues el ipv6
<sistemas> mira hay otro ipv4
<sistemas> Direc. inet:192.168.122.1  Difus.:192.168.122.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<sistemas> como lo apago?
<NauTiluS1> http://tinyurl.com/29cp3r5
<NauTiluS1> chekea ese enlaze
<sistemas> ok ya no funciona el ping
<pimpam> sigo sin poderme conectar a skype
<pimpam> con ubuntu 10.10 en gnome
<sistemas> ya lo deshabilite voy a reiniciar la pc
<NauTiluS1> ok
<pimpam> no se como hacerlo
<xangua> no sabes como hacer qué¿ bajar skype, instalar skype¿
<pimpam> para que me oigan
<pimpam> si el problema es que yo escucho pero no me escuchan
<pimpam> este es un problema que acarreo desde la version 9.10
<george2002> problema de sonido pero en la entrada
<NauTiluS1> quizas ta en mute :O
<pimpam> no creo
<pimpam> en alsamixer lo he subido todo lo que se podia
<sistemas> NautiluS1 ya lo hice pero segun cuando tecleo este comando me tiene que salir un 0
<sistemas> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<sistemas> ya me sale
<sistemas> los otros comandos
<sistemas> me sigue saliendo el ipv6
<NauTiluS1> revisa la pagina otra vez
<sistemas> sip, oye no hay una forma de restaurar todos eso rachivos
<sistemas> como si instalara otra ves ubuntu
<NauTiluS1> restaurar cuales archivos?
<sistemas> bueno quiza todo el sistema
<NauTiluS1> mmm
<NauTiluS1> es una idea buena
<sistemas> hay algun comando, para hacerlo
<sistemas> que sera lo mas conveniente
<guampa> alguno ha tenido problemas con la pared de escritorios de compiz en Maverick? el drag and drop para cambiar de escritorio no me funciona :(
<xangua> pss ya te dijeron que uses metacity en vez de emerald, lo haz probado¿
<TiMiDo> guampa: usa con ctrl alt y empieza a mover el desktop
<guampa> xangua: como andas, si lo probe y puse que sigue sin funcionar
<guampa> si asi estoy haciendo TiMiDo gracias
<TiMiDo> maldito freebsd
<TiMiDo> grrr
<chilicuil> alguna herramienta que puedan recomendar para hacer diffs entre directorios?, incluyendo binarios
<chilicuil> he probado $ diff -Naur directorio1 directorio2; pero obtengo errores al momento de aplicar el parche generado, umm, creo que se debe a que diff maneja los archivos (incluso los binarios) como si fuera texto ascii
<Luvyel> saludos hermanos.. alguien sabe como puedo leer un archivo .core desde consola?
<SynFlag> Luvyel: vim?
<SynFlag> more?, less
<SynFlag> cat
<Luvyel> nada..
<Luvyel> no sale decodificado
<SynFlag> que es .core?
<guampa> un volcado de memoria
<guampa> este es mi bug http://www.mail-archive.com/compiz@lists.launchpad.net/msg08043.html :( hola bug
<SynFlag> ah si
<SynFlag> espera que estoy mirando
<SynFlag> el famoso core dump
<unodos> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<guampa> que suerte, uno solo
<Luvyel> ubuntu no da problemas...
<unodos> instale el google earth
<Luvyel> da retos..
<guampa> ah ahora me imprimo una remera con ese slogan
<guampa> ta bueno
<unodos> y cada vez que lo trato de abrir se cierra
<unodos> que puedo hacer
<flypp> unodos, tienes aceleración 3D?
<chilicuil> guampa: esos archivos se suelen anexar a los reportes para que los programadores los analizen, no es necesario que lo veas tu
<freesoft> Hola, Quien usa KDE 4 Para que me ayude?
<unodos> la tengo en normal
<flypp> unodos, no me has respondido
<guampa> chilicuil: es Luvyel el que lo quiere ver
<unodos> la dejo en ninguno
<flypp> tienes soporte para aceleración 3d unodos ? puedes activar los efectos?
<unodos> como puedo saber eso
<chilicuil> guampa: ok, sip, lo siento, bueno eso pasa Luvyel , anexalo al reporte de error y ten paciencia para que alguien pueda verlo
<ElPasmo> unodos, ¿has probado a ejecutarlo desde la terminal y ver que mensajes da?
<unodos> si puedo activar los efectos
<flypp> unodos:"sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo | grep -i "rendering"
<Luvyel> ya lo encontrare...
<flypp> si te sale la línea "Rendering = yes", es que tienes soporte 3D. Si no, la necesitarás para ejecutar google Earth
<freesoft> Alguie Usa KDE ??
<unodos> si lo tengo en efecto normal
<unodos> lo dejo en ninguno
<flypp> unodos: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<Luvyel> listo...
<Luvyel> ver core.....
<Luvyel> strings (archivo core)
<unodos> ya lo hice sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo | grep -i "rendering
<Luvyel> grx comunidada.. sigo en lo mio.. paz
<flypp> unodos, y??? se ha instalado mesa-utils?
<freesoft> Bueno entonces nadie me puede ayudar con un problema que tengo en KDE ?
<chilicuil> unodos: y que te manda?
<chilicuil> freesoft: lanza tu pregunta, si alguien sabe contestara
<unodos> aldana@aldana-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo | grep -i "rendering sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxinfo | grep -i "rendering Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho mesa-utils ya está en su versión más reciente. 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 3 no actualizados. direct rendering: Yes
<unodos> eso me manda
<flypp> pues tienes aceleración 3d. Ejecuta google earth desde una terminal para ver si te da algún mensaje de error
<freesoft> Quiero sacar la barrita que aparece alado de los ICONOS del Escritorio en KDE
<unodos> y como lo puedo ejecutar desde la terminal
<chilicuil> Luvyel: eso no te dira nada, si quieres intentar debugear la aplicacion tal vez deberias leer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/ApportRetraces y los articulos que esten ligados a ellos
<Luvyel> chilicuil:  grax  ya lo lei con strings
<ElPasmo> unodos, ve a aplicaciones->accesorios->terminal y allí teclea google y tabulador (si te autocompleta perfecto, sino pulsa tabulador dos veces y mira a ver que opciones tienes, porque no sé el comando de google earth exacto)
<chilicuil> Luvyel: okis =)
<unodos> aldana@aldana-laptop:~$ google-earth/ bash: google-earth/: es un directorio aldana@aldana-laptop:~$
<unodos> eso me sale
<ElPasmo> mmm
<ElPasmo> voy a ver
<unodos> bash: google-earth/: es un directorio
<unodos> dice que es un directorio
<ElPasmo> unodos, dame un minuto que lo instale
<unodos> listo
<ElPasmo> unodos, lo has logrado ejecutar? Si es así pon los mensajes  que te ha dado la terminal (si son más de tres líneas recuerda usar pastebin)
<unodos> me sale estas dos lineas
<unodos> aldana@aldana-laptop:~$ google-earth/      bash: google-earth/: es un directorio
<chilicuil> unodos: lo instalaste desde ubuntu o descargaste un paquete desde la pagina oficial?
<unodos> descarge el paquete desde la pagina oficial
<chilicuil> unodos: umm, entra al directorio; $ cd google-earth
<ElPasmo> chilicuil, yo lo acabo de instalar desde un bin que me he descargado de la página oficial y tampoco estoy siendo capaz de hacerlo funcionar
<chilicuil> ElPasmo: ummm, genial, entonces lo dejo en tus mano =), voy a desayunar
<unodos> si
<ElPasmo> chilicuil, jur, pero si no estoy siendo capaz :P
<unodos> ya estoy en el directorio
<ElPasmo> chilicuil, que aproveche
<ElPasmo> unodos, teclea googleearth
<chilicuil> ElPasmo: gracias =)
<unodos> dice orden no encontrada
<pepebon> sabeis de juegos shooter estilo call......
<ElPasmo> vale
<ElPasmo> dame un  segundo
<unodos> aldana@aldana-laptop:~/google-earth$ googleearth        googleearth: orden no encontrada
<pepebon> sabeis juego shooter tipo call......
<ElPasmo> unodos, para tu información, estoy siguiendo esta guía: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/06/install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-1004.html por si quieres hacerlo a la vez que lo hago yo
<ElPasmo> pepebon, te vale el openarena?
<pepebon> tiene buenos graficos?
<ElPasmo> como el quake 3
<ElPasmo> como el cod no vas a encontrar nada en linux, porque los fabricantes de tarjetas no se dignan a sacar buenos drivers
<pepebon> k es de matar bichos, de k va?
<pepebon> y no ños pueden sacar la gente?
<ElPasmo> Es sobre todo multiplayer, échale un vistazo: http://openarena.ws
<woxismo> Hola a todos
<woxismo> duda con los drivers de nvidia. los tengo instalados des de "controladores adicionales", pero creo que no se han instalado correctamente ya que glxinfo me da error, no puedo ejecutar glxgears, ni puedo activar los efectos visuales
<woxismo> el error es: X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<woxismo> Major opcode of failed request:  138 (NV-GLX)
<woxismo> me ha pasado des de la actualizacion a 10.10 (en 10.04 iba bien)
<recorcholisss> Hola. ¿Puedo cambiar la contraseña del wifi con Bash?
<ElPasmo> unodos, ¿cómo lo llevas?
<NauTiluS1> alguien recuerda como es que se llama el programa, que sirve para controlar la temperatura de colores del monitor a medida que va pasando el dia?
<woxismo> NauTiluS1: F.lux, creo
<NauTiluS1> justo ahora lo encontre amigo :P
<NauTiluS1> gtk-redshift
<NauTiluS1> gracias
<ElPasmo> unodos, he seguido la guía que te puse y cuando acabé no me funcionó... pero encontré la siguiente solución que pasar por instalar lsb-core: http://www.google.com.cy/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=144696eab7d5a9c7&hl=en
<ElPasmo> unodos, cuéntame a ver si  te funciona :)
<woxismo> http://stereopsis.com/flux/
<ElPasmo> NauTiluS1, lo busqué pero no lo encontré, voy a probarlo que me quedé con ganas cuando lo vi hace un par de dias
<NauTiluS1> si ese lo usaba hace mucho, es muy bueno ;)
<NauTiluS1> el que te pase
<ElPasmo> Gracias NauTiluS1
<txismon> hola
<txismon> una duda
<txismon> acabo de instalar urban terror 4.1 en ubuntu 64 bits y no me aparecen servidores a lso que conectarme, alguno sabe por qué?
<ElPasmo> NauTiluS1, ¿Cómo se ejecuta? No puedo ejecutarlo, ni desde el menú de accesorios ni desde consola
<NauTiluS1> localiza las coordenadas de tu ciudad
<NauTiluS1> y pasale el parametro -l
<NauTiluS1> lat:log
<ElPasmo> perfecto, asias NauTiluS1
<NauTiluS1>  -l LAT:LON	Your current location
<flypp> txismon, tienes que bajarte un parche. Los binarios de 64bits están mal empaquetados
<ElPasmo> NauTiluS1, pregunta idiota... ¿en qué formato le meto las coordenadas?
<NauTiluS1> decimal
<NauTiluS1> busca tu ciudad en wikipedia :P
<ElPasmo> NauTiluS1, o dicho de otro modo, como separo los grados y los minutos?
<NauTiluS1> no
<ElPasmo> Sí, eso ya...
<NauTiluS1> solo pasa los numeros en decimal
<NauTiluS1> ejemplo
<NauTiluS1> gtk-redshift -l 19.38:-69.85
<ElPasmo> vale lo tengo :) gracias
<ElPasmo> NauTiluS1, moooooooola
<NauTiluS1> yeah :P
<ElPasmo> Vaya, creo que se lo voy a tener que meter al acceso directo del menú porque no me funciona NauTiluS1. Eso está un poco chapuza no? :P
<QuestionMark> Buenas
<NauTiluS1> o ponerlo en aplicciones de inicio
<ElPasmo> Sí, eso he hecho... mmm gracias por todo
<QuestionMark> me gustaría que me ayudaran con unas dudas
<QuestionMark> el archivo /etc/host sirve como dns, ahi se inidca que la direccion 127.0.0.1 es localhost
<NauTiluS1> cual es la duda?
<NauTiluS1> es como una especia de directorio
<QuestionMark> ¿si yo asigno un nuevo nombre relacionado con es ip, ese nombre iria en la url del navegador con el site local?
<QuestionMark> 127.0.0.1     mimaquina.int                mimaquina
<flypp> QuestionMark, /etc/hosts es consultado únicamente por la máquina local
<NauTiluS1> igual como funciona el localhost
<QuestionMark> ¿deberia comentar la linea 127.0.0.1   Localhost?
<QuestionMark> ahhhh
<NauTiluS1> no
<NauTiluS1> hay programas que necesitan de esa dirección
<QuestionMark> flypp, acabo de caer en cuenta que consulto desde una maquina externa a ese server (tengo apache instalado en un Ubuntu server instalado en una maquina virtual)
<flypp> QuestionMark, puedes poner esto: "127.0.0.1    localhost     mimaquina.int      mimaquina"
<QuestionMark> ok flypp
<QuestionMark> funciona impecable
<QuestionMark> ¿como puedo acceder a un dominio virtual en un apache que no está asociado a un dns?
<QuestionMark> según entiendo el dominio virtual asigna nombres adicionales, relacionados con carpetas adicionales dentro de la /var/www
<QuestionMark> y para acceder a la maquina con apache sin dns, debo poner la ip en la url
<flypp> no hace falta
<QuestionMark> ¿como así?
<flypp> QuestionMark, yo tengo una página en una máquina virtual con ip 192.168.0.170
<flypp> supuestamente la página sería www.midominio.com
<QuestionMark> es similar a lo que tengo yo, pero quiero poner en esa maquina virtual un par de dominios virtuales
<flypp> pues en el /etc/hosts de la máquina donde abro el navegador, añado la línea "192.168.0.170 www.midominio.com"
<QuestionMark> pero si en la maquina virtual quieres poner el dominio www.flypp.com no habría como accesarlo
<dzup2>  eso se hace en resolv file
<dzup2> /etc/resolv.conf
<QuestionMark> dejame chequearlo
<dzup2> pero solo es local
<pimpam> k pasa gente
<unodos> gracias
<unodos> hasta pronto
<dzup2> nadie mas sabra que nombre le pusiste a la maquina, solo se resuelve localmente
<ElPasmo> lo lograste unodos ?
<dzup2> en dado caso, deveria de tocar tambien el archivo /etc/hosts
<QuestionMark> necesito que se entiendan solamente la maquina host y la virtual
<dzup2> QuestionMark: pues metelo en resolv.conf
<dzup2> cat /etc/resolv.conf  ahi si miras te daras cuenta
<dzup2> y el /etc/hosts
<QuestionMark> si ponga la ip de la maquina virtual en resolv.conf, trataría de resolver la url con la lista de nombres del /etc/hosts de la maquina virtual ? o tendría que levantar un servicio dns propiamente tal en la maquina virtual ?
<dzup2> eso que busca deveria de ponerlo en hosts
<QuestionMark> entiendo
<file_not_found> hola
<QuestionMark> muchas gracias dzup
<flypp> /etc/resolv.conf para qué?
<dzup2> pero si ya desea hacer su dominio pues le va tocar meter un dns como tinydnd o quizas bind  que es mejor
<dzup2> tiny dns  perdon
<flypp> no hace falta
<flypp> yo tengo una máquina en pruebas con la dirección registrada en dyndns. Simplemente añadí, tanto en servidor como en los clientes, la línea correspondiente
<file_not_found> en el software mp3 diggs para reparacion de mp3 ¿como hago para corregir los errores de codificación de caracteres?
<flypp> en la máquina que sirve la página, le añadí la url a 127.0.0.1. En los demás equipos que acceden (desde la red interna) la ip
<dzup2> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/tinydns.8.html   bueno si le inmtereza leer, o si quieres pues nunca sale de mas aprender bind
<flypp> no merece la pena meter un servidor de nombres para una, cinco, o 10 máquinas. Es un derroche de recursos
<dzup2> eso esta mal  ...si puso en dyndns que resuelva al 127.0.0.1   el cliente vera su propia maquina :p
<file_not_found> agradesco que me tiren un cable o una soga
<flypp> dzup2, he dicho en la máquina que sirve la página
<QuestionMark> se me hace lógico lo que dice dzup , mi maquina va a buscar la ip de una url que ingresé, los busca en las lista de dns del resolv.conf, de ahi pasa, al etc/host de mi maquina virtual y ahi encuentra el dominio virtual que quiero que visite
<dzup2> eso nunca se hace, resolver al 127.0.0.1 desde un dns externo, heh, el cliente vera su maquina, casi casi le haces un loopback heh
<flypp> dzup2, no entiendes
<flypp> _en la máquina donde apache sirve la página_ pongo "127.0.0.1 localhost www.mydominio.dyndns.org mydominio"
<dzup2> si pero dices que en dyndns pusiste tu dominio-o-.subdominio que resuelñva 127.0.0.1  ?
<flypp> en el resto de máquinas de la LAN: "192.168.0.170 www.midominio.dyndns.org mydominio"
<dzup2> oh
<flypp> no
<dzup2> bueno ahi cambia
<flypp> en el servidor instalé ddclient porque tengo ip dinámica. Se conecta periódicamente actualizando la ip pública
<dzup2> si eso puedes hacer, igual puedes asignarle por ejemplo youtube.com al 127.0.0.1  y el cliente no podra entrar a ver youtube por el nombre, solo la ip
<flypp> pero para resolver una única dirección en una red local (ya sea porque tienes un servidor web de pruebas, o quieres acceder a la web desde la red local) se mete la línea correspondiente en el /etc/hosts. A menos que tengas una red bastante grande y ya quieras aprovechar para que se pueda acceder a las distintas máquinas por un nombre. Entonces sí te merece la pena meter bind9+dhcp3-server
<file_not_found> en el software mp3 diggs para reparacion de mp3 como hago para corregir los errores de codificación de caracteres
<chilicuil> alguna herramienta que puedan recomendar para hacer diffs entre directorios?, incluyendo binarios
<chilicuil> he probado $ diff -Naur directorio1 directorio2; pero obtengo errores al momento de aplicar el parche generado, umm, creo que se debe a que diff maneja los archivos (incluso los binarios) como si fuera texto ascii
<cyberos> Hola, quiisera saber por que el cortafuegos de ubuntu a difierencia del cortafuegos de windows no te avisa si esta desactivado por el motivo que fuera?
<woxismo> alguien ha tenido problemas con msn en el empathy? me he dado cuenta que hoy faltaba mi cuenta, y he tenido que instalar telepathy-butterfly, pero ni asi me deja añadir la cuenta
<woxismo> ahm, ya veo que el equipo de empathy lo ha desactivado expresamente, debido a que microsoft está haciendo cambios en el protocolo...
<cyberos> woximos entonces con el amsn pasara lo mismo supongo si han cambiado el protocolo
<woxismo> bueno, estan a punto de sacar una version corregida, pero sin videollamadas
<woxismo> se ve que microsoft ya no permite que se usen protocoloes anteriores
<woxismo> reinicio, ahora vuelvo
<cyberos> por que ahora mismo al conectarme al irc y sin usar ninguna otra aplicacion se sobrecargan a ratos los procesadores ?
<cyberos> si el amsn y parecidos no se pueden usar por cambios en el protocolo de microsoft , es posible usar el messenger de windows arrancandolo con wine o no es viable esa posibilidad?
<louismalle> cyberos: pidgin ya solucionó el problema en su última versión
<cyberos> pero pidgin no me suena que tenga soporte de camara
<cyberos> louismalle, o si que tiene?
<george2002> [cyberos] yo me conecto con todos sin problemas. y el que mas uso se llama kmess
<cyberos> pero la conexion por videocamara es posible o no?
<cyberos> george
<cyberos> para conectar mediante video con clientes del messenger
<cyberos> desde linux
<hasee_> hola
<hasee_>  alguien sae como hacer funcionar las teclas de funcion, como la de cambiar automaticamente de pantalla, o suspender, wifi, etc??
<hasee_> sobre todo la de cambiar pantalla
<hasee_> tengo un notebook con nvidia 335gtm
<cyberos> hasse, teclas de acceso directo?
<hasee_> las de funcion que se aprietan con Fn
<hasee_> la tecla de al lado del ctrl
<cyberos> hasse, cambiar automaticamente de pantalla seria cambiar de sesion?
<hasee_> mmm nop, quiero cambiar de monitor, del lcd al proyector o la pantalla q tenga conectada
<woxismo> alguien sabe porque despues de instalar los drivers de nvidia, no me funciona glxgears? (glxinfo da error tambien)
<cyberos> hasee, usas varias pantallas?
<hasee_> si cyberos
<cyberos> en la herramienta nvidia server setting hay una funcion para configurar las diferentes  pantallas no se si servira para eso
<cyberos> hasee
<woxismo> alguien sabe porque no me funciona glx en nvidia?
<woxismo> (no puedo activar efectos de escritorio)
<hasee_> woxismo a mi me paso y lo solucione reinstalando el driver
<woxismo> hasee_: lo intenté, i me quedé sin las X, "no screens found". ahora que lo he reparado, no sé que más hacer
<hasee_> cyberos pero lo tengo que hacer cada vez que quiero conectar otra pantalla y es una real lataaaa
<hasee_> cyberos en el otro pc me funcionaba perfecto pero en este no
<hasee_> woxismo lo instalaste desde repos??
<woxismo> lo instalé utilizando el prorgama de "controladores adicionales" (en el menú sistema)
<woxismo> si, des de repos
<woxismo> nvidia-common creo que es el paquete
<cyberos> hasse que te funcionaba mal la herramienta nvidia x server?
<woxismo> "compiz (core) - Fatal: No valid GL extensions string found." (si ejecuto la orden "compiz"
<woxismo> podria ser que el modulo de glx no estuviese cargado?
<woxismo> creo que probaré de reinstalarlo den uevo...
<m4v> flypp: si, para kde notify-send anda, necesitas instalar el paquete libnotify-bin (kubuntu no lo trae por defecto)
<hasee_> volvi, estaba vienfdo
<hasee_> viendo el partido UC vs EVE
<cyberos> a mi en otra distribucion tenia que ejecutar nvidia en sudo para visualizar el video porque solo oia el sonido , era un problema de drivers o de incompatibilidad
<hasee_> woxismo desde ppa o repos oficiales, porque desde ppa se me iva para el culo
<hasee_> desde ppa no tenia compiz
<woxismo> como lo hiciste entonces?
<hasee_> los instale desde los repos oficiales que trae ubuntu, yo no agregue otros
<flypp> m4v, gracias, ya lo había probado :)
<woxismo> vale, si, desde las repos oficiales lo hago yo tambien
<woxismo> reinicio!
<m4v> ok
<hasee_> woxismo ok
<cyberos> sigo sin saber por que ubuntu no te informa si tienes por cualquier motivo el firewall desactivado?
<xuzas> hola! realmente es necesario un firewall para ubuntu?
<cyberos> yo ya lo comente que con el router bastaba pero me dijeron que no
<xuzas> yo es que estoy totalmente fuera de onda con eso, no le hago caso al firewall ni en windows (perdon!)
<cyberos> de hecho por defecto ubuntu viene con el firewall desactivado
<cyberos> al menos windows te avisa de que lo tienes desactivado algo es algo
<syd_> buenas
<m4v> xuzas: realmente nose, yo tengo firewall por el router, pero no escuche casos de digan "esto pasó por no tener firewall" y haya que tenerlo activado si o si
<m4v> supongo que si fuera el caso ubuntu vendría con ufw levantado por defecto, pero no es así.
<m4v> en windows es necesario tener firewall por los virus :|
<xuzas> yo es que siempre doy por sentado que no me pasara nada usando cualquier distro linux... pero a saber!
<cyberos> con la proteccion del nat que incorpora el router deberia basta en ubuntu pero me dijeron que el router no te protege cuando te conctas directamente al sitio el firewall si
<cyberos> m4v
<cyberos> deberia bastar
<cyberos> conectas
<m4v> si creo que sí, pero si no estas conectado con un router?
<xuzas> que opinais del internet movil que esta tan de moda ahora..?
<m4v> en los logs del firewall veo un montón de paquetes dropeados, pero son generalmente de puertos que usa windows
<m4v> xuzas: pregunta en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<cyberos> aunque para mi es una molestia tener que usar el firewall en ubuntu y sigo en la duda de si realmente es necesario?
<NauTiluS1> a mi me gusta usarlo :P
<xuzas> yo jamas lo he usado, y jamas me ha pasado nada... na de na!
<m4v> cyberos: creo que no es necesario, por ahora..
<xuzas> y en windows ni antivirus uso... y tampoco he tenido problemas jamas. lo que si he observado, es que en ordenadores del trabajo y en clase se llenan de virus los ordenadores con antivirus instalado. que casualidad!
<cyberos> contra los ataques dos de desbordamiento del bufer que se puede hacer en ubuntu?
<daniel__> hola , como estan ??
<m4v> cyberos: contra ddos el firewall no sirve, no se que es lo segundo
<xuzas> bien! y tu?
<daniel__> tengo un problemoonn , ayer actualice ubuntu del 10.04 al 10.10 y ahora cuando prendo la pc , no me inicia en el entorno grafico , solo en consola ,
<daniel__> ahora estoy chateando con ustedes mediante irssi
<xuzas> que ordenador usas?
<cyberos> creo que lo segundo es un ataque masivo a tu ordenador  para desbordar la memoria de tu ordenador y robarte datos ,  rectifiquenme en lo que me equivoque
<hasee_> cyberos no se q hacer, quiero vender el notebook con ubuntu y lo unico que me falta es lo de las teclas de funcion
<Malckosme> saludos ubunteros
<Malckosme> desde fedora
<syd_> desbordamiento del bufer no es eso
<daniel__> saben como podria solucionarlo ??
<syd_> para prevenirte de  un desbordamiento del bufer yo creo que tienes que tener las aplicaciones parchadas
<syd_> o actualizadas
<syd_> 0 vulnerabilidad
<daniel__> como debo hacer para reinstalar la parte grafica de ubuntu 10.10??
<flypp> has desinstalado gnome?
<cyberos> hasee  yo todas las funciones que uso incluso la de matar procesos las tengo personalizadas en iconos ejecutables desde la barra las otras funciones mas complejas ni idea todavia
<xuzas> tal vez podrias probar reinstalando el escritorio, aunque no me hagas mucho caso...
<daniel__> flypp , no , no lo desintale , pero no se inicia la parte grafica , por eso pienso q reinstalandola quisas se solucione
<daniel__> flypp , este problema lo tengo desde q actualize desde ubuntu 10.04 al 10.10 , ahora no se inicia la parte grafica , solo consola puedo usar
<hasee_> cyberos ok, voy a buscar porque en otras distros funciona
<flypp> daniel__, puede ser por un millón de cosas. Deberías mirar los logs para ver qué ha pasado (/var/log/dmesg, /var/log/sylog y /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<flypp> daniel__, tenías instalados los drivers privativos? (ati o nvidia)
<daniel__> creo q no , esta notebook no tiene placa de video nvidia ni ati ,
<flypp> mírate los logs, empieza por el de xorg
<Malckosme> ando usando el irc por primera vez
<Malckosme> asi que les mando un saludo
<daniel__> saludos Malckosme
<Malckosme> y como esta del xorg?
<Malckosme> es para ubuntu?
<Malckosme> yo ya no supe como editarlo?
<Malckosme> ya no encontre el archivo desde la 9.10
<flypp> es que ya no se usa, aunque si lo creas creo que sobreescribe la configuración de plymouth (que creo que es el que se encarga ahora)
<daniel__> entre en el archivo Xorg.0.log , que deveria buscar alli??
<flypp> daniel__: grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cyberos> sobre el pharming o interceptar la dns de un servidor para interceptar la conexion del usuario con el servidor receptor y ser objeto por un tercero de fraude , con esa partica linux o ubuntu estan a salvos o es necesario usar alguna herramienta antifraude o similar?
<cyberos> con esa practica
 * fzeta see you later!
<Malckosme> bueno nos vemos despues
<Malckosme> quit
<Malckosme> ex-chat
<Malckosme> una pregunta
<Malckosme> omo me salgo de aqui?
<daniel__> flypp , me da un par de errores ,  me dice "(NI) not implemented , (??) unknown
<flypp> Malckosme, qué cliente usas?
<Malckosme> has quit
<Malckosme> estoy por terminal
<flypp> daniel__, sabes usar http://pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<Malckosme> irssi
<flypp> Malckosme, para salir del canal /part. Para salir del irc /quit
<daniel__> failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sisimedia_drv.so
<Malckosme> o muchas gracias Flypp
<daniel__> pastebin si lo se usar , pero en este momento solo estoy en modo consola , se puede usar lo mismo??
<dzup2> usa pastebinit
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-28
<canros> :9
<santiago> hola buenas las tengan y mejor las pasen.
<santiago> tengo un peque servidor al que le instale zencart. al acabar la instalacion me presenta una pag en blanco... sera problema de php o de mysql ...
<santiago> hola
<xangua> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Santiago74> hola
<Santiago74> necesito ayuda si es posible
 * unknwon Saludos!
<GridCube> !ask | santiago
<kubot> santiago: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<chilicuil> hola Santiago74 , haz tu pregunta
<Santiago74> gracias gridcube
<Santiago74> instale el vsftp y el pam, y lo configure por la mitad, cuando reinicio me aparecen lso usuario pero no me deja ingresar contraseñas, como puedo solucionar esto. :)
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> la verdad que no se santiago
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> santiago, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y2rbkXBYw8
<santiago> una preguntota mas, en mi servidor, rudimentario , la memoria se lanza para arriba, asta activar la memoria cache, creen que este mal instalado,. tiene 500 es un ubuntu server..
<santiago> ninguno con un servidorcillo
<GridCube> cuando nesecite usar ftp, santiago use filezilla :/
<santiago> am, ssh.
<cousteau> why not nautilus?
<santiago> terminator
<Santiago74> ok gridcube veo
<cousteau> ah, servidor ftp, no cliente
<Santiago74> si gridcube, me puse a probar y o deje a la mitad, pero el sys me tomo el pam y ahora nose como quitarlo
<GridCube> no se que es pam
<engel-1> Hola
<engel-1> tengo el compiz, pero no se como hacer que se active, o funcione sus efectos
<Santiago74> pluggale authentication manager
<engel-1> pueden ayudarme?
<GridCube> engel-1, alt-f2 > compiz --replace
<santiago> 1.. tarjeta que los soporte.. seguro?
<santiago> 2.. Controladores actualizados.. Seguro?
<santiago> 3.. Menus de configuracion..
<engel-1> el compiz --replace afectado al gestor de ventanas creo.. xq no puedo mover la ventana
<engel-1> santiago, como puedo saber si mi tarjeta lo soporta?
<engel-1> voy a cerrar sesion...
<santiago> en primera ser realista... si esta integrada esta dificil, si esta viegita.. mas ... pero sobre todo en el menu de config te dice si soporta 3d...
<orionman> saludos
<orionman> me ecuerdan??
<m4v> nope
<orionman> digo  si me"recuerdan"  estube  esta manana
<m4v> no estuve esta mañana :P
<orionman> tienen  la ultima  version ubuntu  " ocelot"?
<orionman> les  gusta  el interfax  unity?
<orionman> hay mucha  controversia
<m4v> solo lo uso en el trabajo, en casa tengo kubuntu. Pero no me molesta unity
<orionman> a mi me  resulta  algo extrano
<orionman> genome  tambien
<orionman> e3
<m4v> gnome shell es parecido. así que no se que controversia hay.
<orionman> la versin  3
<orionman> va  camino a las   tablets
<orionman> parece  que la  compu  y las  tablet  van a tener igual  interfax
<Santiago74> saludos :)
<orionman> se pareen  mucho
<orionman> parecen  digo
<orionman> es  que en  disowatch ubuntu  bajo de  1er a cuarto  mint  esta 1
<orionman> en distrowatch
<orionman> aparenta  ser por   el cambio  a unity
<orionman> bueno   me retiro   solo  queri a  saber  si   hay comentarios   al  respeto.
<orionman> que  la  pasen  bien..
<orionman> bye
<m4v> bye
<Don_Rad> buenas noches una pregunta, como cambio el nautilus por otro navegador por defecto en ubuntu 11.10
<Don_Rad> ?
<pythonista4> hola arranco con un live cd y una particion del disco duro no me responde
<pythonista4> como fuerzo una comprobacion con fsck
 * unknwon Dew!
<Don_Rad> hola uso ubuntu 11.10, una pregunta, como cambio el nautilus por el marlin para el explorador de archivos
<Oskar_Calvo>  /join #Drupal-es
<txomon> buenas!
<txomon> hay una distribución que no es backtrack pero que se parece, y que trata de enseñar a la gente a ir protegiendo su sistema. Alguna idea de cual puede ser?
<GridCube> nope
<kmil> wifislax
<kmil> es una de ellas
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> buenos dias! una ayuda
<Decepticon> tengo 11.10 pero queria saber si ya en esa version se puede instalar ftp
<xangua> y por qué no se podría¿
<Decepticon> no se! pregunto, x eso hice la pregunta
<xangua> !ftp
<kubot> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Decepticon> no soy tan experto en ubuntu asi q estoy aprendiendo
<Decepticon> ok!, lo q deseo hacer es compartir archivos documentos y mp3 de llamadas para otras pc con Windous  pero hemos tenido muchos virus y si hago bien esta prueba posiblemente cambien un 60% d xp a ubuntu
<Decepticon> entonces instalo filezilla y listo! eso es todo=???
<moDuLeSs> hola! tengo dos webbooks...en uno hay una distribucion basada en opensuse que me detecta redes wifi y funciona correctamente. En el otro he instalado ubuntu pero no consigo detectar redes wifi. De qué manera podría extraer el modulo que usa opensuse para usarlo en ubuntu? Alguna sugerencia?
<Decepticon> mejor  haz una actualizacion
<Decepticon> eso me funciono!
<Decepticon> estoy instalando filezilla, eso bastara y ya!
<Decepticon> no hay q  hacer otra cosa=?
<Decepticon> alo! hola
<Decepticon> no saben!
<Decepticon> ok no saben!
<Decepticon> saludos
 * xoan buenas
<Dragonfly> ^^
<hkm> buenas
<hkm> tengo un pequeñin problema, actualize los drivers xorg, y al reiniciar, resulta que aparecen distorciones en la pantalla, de letras o imagenes, algun comentario?
<hkm> ejemplo; escribiendo en la consola, lo que voy escribiendo, se distorsiona, creandose un cuadro rraro
<hkm> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/7169/pantallazodel2011112813.png
<hkm> alguna idea de como solucionar eso?
<comandopelapapas> hola buenas  tardes
<comandopelapapas>  como  hago para abrir varias arias de trabajo  en inkscape??????
<orionman> saludos
<orionman> tengo una preg
<orionman> si alguien   sabe.  sobre  el  asunto...
<hkm> pregunta
<orionman> como  puedo provar cuan efectivo es el firewall en linux?   ahy  algun test  o  algo parecido online?
<orionman> como  se  que me   esta protegiendo??
<hkm> sin firewall estas protegido
<orionman> como??
<orionman> el  firewall   es para  proteger
<orionman> sin  el  no hay proteccion
<hkm> mm no recuerdo bien, pero creo que viene un firewall incluido
<orionman> ahh  si   esta  activado...
<orionman> ok   como puedo  saber  [activado ya ]   cuan  bien me  protege?   no  han  provado   eso??
<hkm> haste un auto ataque a ver que consigues
<hkm> :p
<orionman> en  windows   si  se  hacerlo  pero  hablo  de linux  estoy  en linux  casi todo el   tiempo
<orionman> jejejej    eso  es  mas   complicado
<orionman> pense   que habria  alguna forma
<orionman> de  hacer  test
<hkm> mm no se si sea lo que quieres
<hkm> pero hay una herramienta, nesus
<hkm> prueba vulnerabilidades
<orionman> neus?
<orionman> nexus?
<orionman> es  una   aplicasion??
<hkm> eso es un samsung
<hkm> dije
<hkm> nessus
<orionman> se baja en  el  centro   de sotwares?
<hkm> no
<hkm> google.com nesus
<hkm> nessus*
<orionman> gente  me  refiero  a algo   como  esto
<granjero> hola, alguien me da una manito para compilar correctamente libssh2 en ubuntu 11.10. baje de http://www.libssh2.org/ el tar.gz para instalarlo, pero al correr ./configure me dice que no encuentra libssl ni gcrypt. pongo unos pastebins http://paste.ubuntu.com/752767/
<orionman> securitymetrix.com
<hkm> alguna idea de por que pasa esto: http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/7169/pantallazodel2011112813.png
<GridCube> granjero, usa tilda
<GridCube> perdon hkm usa tilda
<hkm> tilda?
<hkm> GridCube: tilda?
<GridCube> tilda
<hkm> eso es?
<GridCube> mejor que guake
<hkm> el problema que presena es grafico, aparece en cualquier lugar de la pantalla
<hkm> :p
<hkm> no es problema del guake
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> actualiza tus drivers
<hkm> eso hize
<hkm> :S
<hkm> y por eso se genero el problema
<GridCube> quitalos entonces :P
<hkm> no se quisiera ponerlo como estaba antes de actualizar
<hkm> funcionaba bien
<hkm> :s
<GridCube> hkm, > alt-f2 > gksu jockey-gtk
<hkm> a ver
<hkm> :p
<hkm> eso hace?
<GridCube> es el administrador de drivers
<hkm> ah, pero ahi solo me aparece el modem
<hkm> :p
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<hkm> ati x2300
<hkm> no hay una forma de, desinstalar lo que se actualizo y volver a dejar como estaba?
<hkm> como un downgrade o algo asi?
<mimecar> ¿cómo has actualizado el driver?
<hkm> automatico, gestor de actualizaciones
<hkm> añadi el repositorio
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si has puesto repositorios externos normal que no te salga en drivers privativos
<hkm> mmm
<hkm> no salia aun asi
<mimecar> ¿has añadido un PPA?
<hkm> add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<hkm> ese
<mimecar> si estas usando algo que no viene con ubuntu, no te saldrá en drivers privativos
<hkm> que puedo hacer para dejarlo como estaba, descartando reinstalar claro :p
<mimecar> desactivar el repositorio y forzar la instalación de una versión anterior
<GridCube> si hkm quita el ppa, hace un purge y luego hace un jockey-gtk
<hkm> ok
<hkm> ya vuelvo
<FerIzDems> buenas a todos
<GridCube> buenas
<FerIzDems> alguno de los presentes
<FerIzDems> usa multisystem para crear pendrives multibooteables?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> solo uso unetbootin para simples
<mimecar> si alguno tiene una versión de Ubuntu entre la 10.10 y la 11.10 tiene que poner todas las actualizaciones en estos momentos
<mimecar> ha salido un fallo de seguridad grande en el centro de software
<FerIzDems> por?
<FerIzDems> ok
<FerIzDems> solo aparecen
<FerIzDems> actualizaciones de thunderbird, etc.
<hkm> a que le mando el purge?
<mimecar> FerIzDems: pon todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> la noticia del bug la he visto hoy, puede que tenga un par de días
<FerIzDems> vale, gracias por la información mimecar
<mimecar> el fallo permite que una aplicación "dudosa" se instale como si estuviera firmada por Ubuntu
<GridCube> mimecar, si ayer se actualizo el SC y el UM
<hkm> GridCube: listo, quite la fuente aquella, quieres que le hag aun purge a k?
<FerIzDems> y que hace la aplicación dudosa?
<GridCube> hkm, ahora debes eliminar el driver malito que instalaste hace rato
<GridCube> oh haces >gksu jockey-gtk
<hkm> GridCube: no tengo idea xD
<GridCube> y eliminas el driver que estas usando, reinicias
<mimecar> FerIzDems: facilitando que un usuario descargara e instalara aplicaciones  especialmente modificadas haciéndolas pasar por oficiales de Ubuntu
<GridCube> hkm, luego reinstalas algun driver usand jockey-gtk y reincias
<hkm> GridCube: ese es el problema, no se que se instalo, lo hizo solo el gestor de actualizaciones
<mimecar> hkm: se actualizo solo por añadir el repositorio
<GridCube> hkm, abri jockey-gtk
<GridCube> y desactiva el driver que estas usando
<hkm> pero no sale, solo sale el modem
<GridCube> jo
<GridCube> no se entonces
<hkm> vale si hago esto
<hkm> entro en el centro de software, entro en la ppa que añadi y desinstalo todo lo que instalo?
<GridCube> supongo
<mimecar> hkm: tienes un live cd cerca?
<hkm> siempre xD
<hkm> usb live
<dannyLopez> buenas, como se llama el paquete par ainstalar xchat, apt-get install xchat?
<GridCube> sep
<debsan> dannyLopez, si
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannyLopez> so se requieren más dependencias?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: eso es problema del sistema, no tuyo
<fzeta> iep, pájaros ;-)
<dannyLopez> bueno pero no te enojes mimecar
<dannyLopez> :(
<mimecar> por qué me he enojado?
<rengo> holas gente
<rengo> como reparo grub ubuntu 11.10
<rengo> pone grub recue.
<rengo> cual son los pasos?
<GridCube> !grub | rengo
<kubot> rengo: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<rengo> GridCube:  como resparo?
<julian> alguien a usado el browser chromiun... Como podria quitarle la barra del url?
<GridCube> julian, porque querrias hacer eso D:
<GridCube> rengo, todo depende del problema que causo que llegues a un fallo de grub
<rengo> creo es actulisar win xp
<GridCube> lo mejor que podrias hacer es seguir lospasos que se dictan en la parte de lo que dijo kubot sobre si perdiste grub con windows, asi que lo que te convendria es seguir lo que dice ahi donde dice recuperar grub
<rengo> eso dio fallo grub GridCube como reparo?
<rengo> ok
<rengo> gracias
<linuxito> hola , resulta que estoy muy acostumbrado a usar opera en ubuntu, que permite ver todas la paginas en un tamaño personalizado en firefox tambien puedo hacer lo mismo pero no consigo que el tamaño de ampliacion de las paginas se mantenga , ¿hay algun addon para ff que permita hacer lo mismo que con opera?
<mimecar> linuxito: si cambias el zoom de la página, se mantiene en todas las páginas
<GridCube> sep
<linuxito> mimear no yo no quiero esta pagina por pagina ajustando el tamaño de las paginas quiero que se mantenga en ff como sucede con opera
<linuxito> ------estar
<linuxito> me voy a comer un tentempie ahora vuelvo
<GridCube> linuxito, https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/zoom-page/?src=search https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/default-fullzoom-level/?src=search
<linuxito> GridCube ok, gracias,  buen addon y parece que sirva para lo que buscaba
<GridCube> :P no se a cual te referis pero bueno
<rengo> GridCube:  no puedo solucionarlo
<GridCube> rengo, jummm
<rengo> no puedo solo
<GridCube> rengo, abri synaptic
<rengo> 11.10 no exite mas
<rengo> grid puedo ablrte en probado
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> borraste todo?
<rengo> no creo
<rengo> live cd  muestra esta intacto
<rengo> pero no me deja acceder particion ubntu del hd
<rengo> gri
<linuxito> GridCube era el addon Zoom Page para ff
<GridCube> che rengo fijate si tenes un archivo xorg.conf en /etc/X11
<GridCube> linuxito, si pero te pasé dos :P
<rengo> tiene ver eso grub?
<linuxito> es verdad solo habia visto uno ... ahora veo el otro
<rengo> no tengo acceso particion ubuntu del hd?
<GridCube> rengo, oh
<GridCube> perdon
<GridCube> me confundi
<rengo> ok no hay problema
<GridCube> rengo, cuando booteas no aparece la lista de grub?
<rengo> exacto
<rengo> solo grub rescue
<GridCube> mmkay
<linuxito> GridCube ok el addon Default FullZoom Level es lo mas parecido y proximo al que dispone opera , si va bien usare este
<xangua> o usa opera :P
<GridCube> sep
<linuxito> xangua ff es mas completo que opera , dificilmente creo que usare opera como primer navegador
<GridCube> rengo, cuando tengo problemas como ese uso esto: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<GridCube> basicamente te permite entrar a tu sistema y desde ahi haces un sudo update-grub
<GridCube> eso por lo general arregla las cosas
<rengo> lo malo no puedo quemarlo
<rengo> ver q hago
<GridCube> rengo, lo podes poner en un pendrive usando unetbootin
<rengo> no es mala idea boot pen drive ubuntu
<rengo> gracias
<dylan66> hay formas de recuperar grub con cualquier live cd rengo
<Vicente> hola buenas noches a todos,tengo un problemilla con las actualizaciones,con algo duplicado,alguien me puede ayudar?
<Vicente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/752972/
<mimecar> Vicente: desactiva ese repositorio
<Vicente> me dices como?
<mimecar> abres el centro de software de ubuntu
<mimecar> y lo desactivas en origenes de software
<gonzo__> gonzo
<gonzo__> jola
<gonzo__> buenas noches
<gonzo__> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)W: Tal vez quiera ejecutar «apt-get update» para corregir estos problemas
<gonzo__> con el comando que me indica solucionare el problema?
<fzeta> gonzo__: que comes que adivinas..
<gonzo__> ....
<gonzo__> me indica terminal ese problema,bueno,el texto k copie
<gonzo__> y lo raro es la parte: Tal vez quiera ejecutar «apt-get update» para corregir estos problemas
<gonzo__> x lo visto el problema (aunk el s.o me va bien) W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> ayuda con ubuntu
<Decepticon> necesito crear un ftp en ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> ya tengo el filezilla instalado pero como configurarlo
<gonzo__> alguien conoce el videojuego dofus??
<Decepticon> solo halo!
<gonzo__> es k representa k se juega en ubuntu y siempre lo he hecho
<Decepticon> alguien ha usado ftp en ubuntu
<gonzo__> pero cn ubuntu 11.10 me falla,no puedo jugar
<Decepticon> gonzo__:  yo tambien tengo varios problemas con ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> alguien experto en 11.10
<Vicente> gracias por la ayuda y por estar ahí
<gonzo__> si,ademas adobe air ya no saldra para ubuntu
<gonzo__> aunk lo tengo instalado
<Decepticon> gonzo__:  como asi=?
<Decepticon> no me digas q tendre q usar linux mint
<Decepticon> o fedora
<gonzo__> intentando instalar dofus 2.0,me lo instalo,pero despues me decia d uns errores
<Decepticon> voy a poner un reggaeton para concentrarme y ver esa noticia
<gonzo__> probare de instalar la verson de windows cn wine
<gonzo__> xk la de linux me da errores
<gonzo__> y eso k tengo adobe flash y adobe air instalados
<gonzo__> y tor tmb me da problemas,si conecto tor button en firefox no me abre las webs,menudo noob estoy hecho
<gonzo__> ubuntu 11.10 aun es inestable no?
<cousteau> gonzo__, no creo, lleva meses fuera
<cousteau> bueno, mes y medio
<gonzo__> tengo cierto problema con un juego que es y ha sido siempre compatible cn ubuntu
<gonzo__> y veo en webs,k hay + gente cn el mismo problema
<FerIzDems> Hola a todos!
<gonzo__> es un juego flash,usa adobe flash y adobe air,k ya no da soporte a ubuntu
<gonzo__> ola feri
<FerIzDems> hablando de juegos
<FerIzDems> conocéis algun MMORPG que no sea WoW y que merezca la pena?
<gonzo__> lo instalo,parece k lo esta con el icono en escritorio,pero noo arranca
<gonzo__> si dofus
<FerIzDems> esque me gustaría jugar a uno con mi novia para pasar el rato
<gonzo__> es el mejor mmorpg k conozco y he jugado a wow
<FerIzDems> se puede correr en ubuntu?
<gonzo__> pero en ubuntu da problemas
<gonzo__> si
<gonzo__> mirate su web
<FerIzDems> es de pago?
<gonzo__> pero pido ayuda xk da problemas ahora
<gonzo__> si y no
<FerIzDems> vaya, parece interesante
<gonzo__> se paga,pero si haces oficios y dinero dl juego,cn el dinero dl juego te abonas
<FerIzDems> está interesante
<FerIzDems> gracias por la información Gon
<FerIzDems> lo miraré
<FerIzDems> la web está muy bien documentada
<gonzo__> lo instalare cn wine,cn ubuntu no se puede
<FerIzDems> gonzo__, hay un tar.gz
<FerIzDems> alomejor se puede compilar
<FerIzDems> con ./make
<Decepticon> wine tampoco
<Decepticon> q le paso a ubuntu
<Decepticon> estan peor q nunca
 * cousteau no usa wine
<gonzo__> yo no soy experto en ubuntu,no se compilar
<Decepticon> q cagada sin wine
<Decepticon> lo usaba para juegos
<FerIzDems> normalmente dentro del tar gz te vienen las instrucciones
<Decepticon> ftp
<Decepticon> alguien podria ayudarme x favor
<Decepticon> en verdad necesito ayuda con urgencia
<FerIzDems> cual es tu problema?
<Decepticon> necesito crear un ftp en ubuntu 11
<Decepticon> ya q mi jefe lo pidio
<Decepticon> ademas es para q otras pc en windoussss la lean
<Decepticon> si sale bien pasaremos a ubuntu unas 25 pcs mas
<Decepticon> la idea es crear el ftp en ubuntu y q las vean las pc windouss mientras
<FerIzDems> http://tutorialesfaciles.wordpress.com/windows/montar-servidor-ftp-con-filezilla-server/
<FerIzDems> yo uso SSH
<FerIzDems> pero alomejor eso te vale
<Decepticon> ssh
<cousteau> eso era, filezilla
<Decepticon> chuzo yo empeze con filezilla pero un enrredo
<Decepticon> no conecta
<cousteau> FerIzDems, ssh+scp en windows... hmm...
<SPELINAX> HOLA GENTE QUE TAL
<SPELINAX> COMO ANDAN
<FerIzDems> yo tengo un PC de sobremesa con ubuntu 11.04 y sobre él un servidor SSH
<FerIzDems> y me conecto desde la universidad
<FerIzDems> cuando necesito un trabajo o algo
<FerIzDems> sin problemas
<Decepticon> eso q me diste sirve para ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> =?
<FerIzDems> lo de filezilla?
<Decepticon> no! lo q me digiste
<Decepticon> ssH
<FerIzDems> en esa pag lo hacen con windows pero en principio en linux debería ser similar
<FerIzDems> claro
<FerIzDems> pero ten en cuenta
<Decepticon> ok1
<FerIzDems> que SSH es más potente
<Decepticon> voy a probarlo
<FerIzDems> que FTP
<Decepticon> ftp
<FerIzDems> sirve para controlar remotamente un PC
<FerIzDems> y te permite acceder por FTP
<FerIzDems> a todo el PC
<Decepticon> cuando necesitas digamos una tarea hecha en openoffice
<Decepticon> pesa 5 mb
<Decepticon> como haces para halarlo
<Decepticon> desde tu casa puedes hacerlo desde la universidad
<FerIzDems> con SSH, dices?
<Decepticon> si!
<FerIzDems> por supuesto
<Decepticon> lo q acabas d decir
<FerIzDems> cuando tú tienes un servidor
<FerIzDems> SSH
<FerIzDems> puedes acceder a él por ejemplo
<FerIzDems> usando nautilus
<FerIzDems> escribes
<FerIzDems> en la barra de rutas
<Decepticon> aja!
<FerIzDems> sftp://nombredelserver@ip:puerto
<FerIzDems> quieres que te pase
<FerIzDems> una página
<FerIzDems> donde lo explican?
<cousteau> FerIzDems, pero no sé si ssh vale con windows
<cousteau> o sftp
<FerIzDems> sftp es el protocolo que usa SSH para transferir archivos
<FerIzDems> desde windows puedes instalar SSH
<cousteau> sí, pero no sé si desde windows se puede usar sftp
<Decepticon> no!
<FerIzDems> http://tuxpepino.wordpress.com/2007/05/11/ssh-el-dios-de-la-administracion-remota/
<Decepticon> lo rechaza
<cousteau> bue, pero ya necesitas instalar cosas
<Decepticon> lo q necesito es esto:
<cousteau> en el cliente
<Decepticon> estoy en mi casa
<Decepticon> se me olvido un archivo de 10 MB x decirte asi
<cousteau> ah, entre tuxes y pepinos, qué gran blog aquél... pena que finalizase
<Decepticon> tengo ubuntu en una pc en el trabajo
<Decepticon> y mi jefe usa windouss
<cousteau> Decepticon, consigue el archivo y mándalo a trocitos por correo
<Decepticon> ambos queremos extraer informacion de ese server
<Decepticon> cousteau: no digas estupideces x favor! esto es serio
<cousteau> o cuélgalo RAReado con contraseña en mediafire o algo
<chilicuil> Decepticon: ssh tambien es mas seguro, solo necesitas instalar un cliente en la maquina de tu jefe
<FerIzDems> se puede instalar en windows
<FerIzDems> existe
<Decepticon> chilicuil: ok
<FerIzDems> un cliente
<Decepticon> termino el ejm
<FerIzDems> llamado
<FerIzDems> putty
<FerIzDems> para windows
<Decepticon> mi jefe necesita otro archivo pero de 25 MB
<Decepticon> algo urgente
<chilicuil> Decepticon: no uses palabras ofensivas
<cousteau> pero lo quieres sólo para mandar 1 archivo o quieres dejar el servidor ya montado?
<Decepticon> chilicuil:  estoy hablando algo serio y me viene con tonterias x favor
<FerIzDems> No discutáis, esto es un chat, vamos a resolver problemas de verdad
<Decepticon> FerIzDems:  mira! te envio un privado mejor, te parece para q me entiendas mejor y en orden
<FerIzDems> ;)
<FerIzDems> vale
<gonzo__> alguien sabe si se pueden hacer audiorias de seguridad wifi cn ubunu 11.10?
<Slnc> ¬¬
 * canihojr buenas
<canihojr> gonzo__, hasta donde recuerdo, hace falta parchear los drivers wifis para que inyecte, pero aircrack no deberia tener problemas para usarse
<cousteau> si se puede piratear wifi?  supongo que sí, y no, aquí de eso no se habla
<FerIzDems> mejor bájate el backtrack live cd
<gonzo__> no quiero piratear,si no comprobar la mia
<gonzo__> antes se podia,pero ahora me da un error
<gonzo__> algo de fixed channel
<canihojr> gonzo__, si, solo tienes que poner la tarjeta en modo monitor, y con otro ordenador, poner el Amule a descargar, o alguna cosa asi para generar trafico
<canihojr> asi te ahorras tener que parchear la wifi
<canihojr> lo del fixed channel, puede ser porque estes ya conectado en la wifi?, suele pasar cuando la tarjeta está escuchando ya un canal y intentas escuchar otro diferente
<canihojr> deduzco que si, que efectivamente estaba conectado mientras intentaba hacer auditoria wireless xDDD
<jorechp> hola buenas existe algun programa que me permita reducir el peso de un video de 350mb a 200 al menos?
<canihojr> jorechp, prueba winff
<FerIzDems> dependiendo de tus necesidades, tal vez te valga con comprimirlo
<FerIzDems> y luego descomprimirlo
<jorechp> pues lo que busco es pasar una serie de tv de 350mb a 200 al menos digo cuando los subtitulan pesan 200 les bajan 350 megas en windows se como hacerlo pero en linux no encuentro un programa que me ayude
<canihojr> jorechp, como lo haces en win2?
<canihojr> quizas, asi si nos explicas como lo haces, podamos "traducirtelo" como hacerlo en linux :P
<cousteau> jorechp, ffmpeg, winff...
<cousteau> canihojr, recodificar un vídeo para bajarle el bitrate
<FerIzDems> mencoder también puede valer.
<cousteau> no sé si me gusta mucho; hace cosas raras con los colores
<canihojr> cousteau, si, imaginaba que seria algo asi... :P
<cousteau> baja los colores a 16 bits o algo así
<canihojr> mmmmm y pasarlo a mkv, h264? merecerá la pena?
<cousteau> o menos... o eso me pareció en su día
<jorechp> canihojr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDtefFJO_W8&feature=channel_video_title
<jorechp> canihojr: hice ese video hace un tiempo
<canihojr> aja, y ese programilla se encarga basicamente de calcularte todo el bitrate y toda la pesca... con tan solo decirle cuanto quiere que ocupe el video final...
<jorechp> canihojr: entonces solo es de entender que bitrate quiero y puedo reducirlo de peso?
<canihojr> jorechp,  basicamente, es jugar un poco con bitrate, ratio, compresion,....
<canihojr> instalate el WINFF, que seguramente lo encontraras facilito, y puedes modificar esas opciones facilmente :)
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-29
<comandopelapapas> buenas noches , como pongo sombras en inkscape???????
<sonny> me gustaria aprender a entrar en la pc de la red q obtuve con grimwepa
<sonny> alguien podria orinatrme donde puedo solictar ayuda para aprender?
<sonny> por favor
 * unknwon Saluda!
<antoniorosales> Tengo el problema de mi inalambrica
<antoniorosales> ahora estoy en Wdows porque no me detecto la inalambrica
<antoniorosales> s.o.s
<kurama10> antoniorosales,
<kurama10> que paso que problema tienes
<antoniorosales> kurama10,  pues actualice mi sistema a ubuntu ocelot 11.10... y ya no me reconocio la wirelesss
<antoniorosales> ya tengo todas las actualizaciones, lo unico que se me ocurre es ver marca y modelo y ps sacar los drivers jejeje :) pero  como ya ni m acuerdo como en winds ps ando batallando jejejje
<kurama10> antoniorosales, ok
<kurama10> que modelo es tu wifi
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> es atheros broadcom =?
<luis_> alguien a montado un servidor linux?
<kurama10> sip
<kurama10> luis_, que tipo de servidor quieres montar?
<luis_> kurama10 un servidor para web,ftp,musica,almacenardocumentos un servidor como para una mini empresa me entendes
<luis_> necesito documentacion si puede ser
<kurama10> sip
<luis_> cual me recomendas?
<kurama10> luis_, mira para ftp usal vsftpd, para web usa apache, y de almacenamiento usa samba
<kurama10> en esta pagina podras ver manuales
<kurama10> http://www.alcancelibre.org/staticpages/index.php/manuales-indice
<kurama10> ahi hay de todo
<humberto> hola
<lexluthor_win> alguin tine idea como desintalar un porgrama compilado con estas lineas ./configure, make,  make install???
<Artemis3> a veces hay make uninstall
<lexluthor_win> exacto si lo intente
<Artemis3> de lo contrario busca lo que instala y borralo
<lexluthor_win> y un enbole fue el gammu quizas alguien lo conzca
<xangua> sudo apt-get install gammu
<lexluthor_win> calaro asi se instla de los repos pero comilar es otra cosa
<lexluthor_win> yo hago apt-get uninstall gammu y lo desintala perfecto
<lexluthor_win> pero la instlarlo de modo compilado la desintalacion apt-get uninstall no funciona
<comandopelapapas> tengo  problemas  com mi libreofficewtriter
<comandopelapapas> insertar imagenes  y la imagen no da
<comandopelapapas> tengo problemas con libre office quienme puede ayudar
<kan_> alguien sabe como puedo revisar que version tengo del ubuntu tengo instalada?
<walo> help
<walo> ayuda
<walo> :X
<chrisyagami> hola gente ;)
<walo> k pasa
<walo> chrisyagami ayudame
<walo> plix
<walo> :xc
<chrisyagami> en que podria tal vez ayudarte?
<walo> a
<walo> pues
<walo> no puedo instalar los gcc
<walo> :S
<walo> root@vps:~# apt-get install gcc
<walo> nO...... Connecting [Connecting to archive.ubutu.com]
<walo> no conecta
<walo> nose si aya otra forma de instalarlos
<chrisyagami> instalaste gcc+ ?!
<walo> kiero
<walo> instalar
<chrisyagami> es apt-get install gcc+
<chrisyagami> primero deberas actualizar tus paquetes... sudo apt-get update (en ese caso estas como root solo es, apt-get update)
<chrisyagami> en seguida , apt-get install gcc+
<chrisyagami> bueno en realidad el paquete si se llama gcc...
<walo> aver
<walo> :X
<chrisyagami> y lo encuentras en , synaptic si es version 11.04 hacia atras, o
<walo> deja intento
<chrisyagami> en centro de software de ubuntu
<chrisyagami> si estas en la 11.04 en adelante
<walo> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<chrisyagami> abre el gestor de paquetes synaptic, ubicado en el panel superior... Administracion -> Administracion -> gestor de paquetes Synaptic
<chrisyagami> o desde una terminal
<chrisyagami> sudo synaptic
<chrisyagami> ahi lo puedes buscar manualmente
<walo> es en un shell :X
<chrisyagami> no es modo grafico :O!?
<walo> no
<chrisyagami> sudo aptitude
<chrisyagami> ahi puedes buscarlo tambien
<walo> aver
<ujjain> walo: puedes ayudarme con un pergunta de español
<chrisyagami> por cierto... gcc se instala desde un paquete tambien walo
<ujjain> que es mejor 'un beso para mi...' o 'un beso por mi'?
<chrisyagami> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<chrisyagami> O.o'
<walo> o.o?
<ujjain> jajajajajja :p
<ujjain> estudio español ^^
<walo> aaa
<walo> chrisyagami
<walo> no conecta
<walo> mira 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com]
<chrisyagami> tienes internet en esa maquina?
<walo> si
<walo> :X
<chrisyagami> supongo que no es la misma desde la que escribes
<chrisyagami> escribe
<chrisyagami> ping www.google.com
<walo> simon
<chrisyagami> deberia darte algo asi
<chrisyagami> grep: transmitted,: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<chrisyagami> PING www.l.google.com (173.194.64.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<chrisyagami> 64 bytes from oa-in-f99.1e100.net (173.194.64.99): icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=66.1 ms
<chrisyagami> --- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---
<chrisyagami> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<chrisyagami> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 66.163/66.163/66.163/0.000 ms
<chrisyagami> deberias primero revisar tu configuracion de tarjetas eth o wlan, con "ifconfig"
<walo> chrisyagami
<walo> :S
<Slnc> Buenos dias
<gllera> Slnc Hola
<damian> hola alguien
<damian> este chat esta en español
<VictorCL> xD aqui estan los castellanos
<damian> bien m alegro
<damian> es la primera vez que uso este chat esta buena la idea de la gente de ubuntu
<Slnc> Buenas
<dsoto> hola
<Decepticon> buenos dias
<Decepticon> como andan! todo bien
<Decepticon> necesito una ayuda con un servidor ftp que estoy haciendo
<Decepticon> busque en google pero como ubuntu 11.10 es muy reciente, no hay mucha informacion de ello
<Decepticon> no se si me podrian ayudar con esto por favor
<Decepticon> quiero tener un servidor ftp y que para entrar tenga acceso con clave y usuario
<Decepticon> eso se puede hacer en ubuntu 11.10 =?
<Decepticon> alguien podria ayudarme por favor
<Decepticon> hola
<Decepticon> alguien aqui=?
<Slnc> Buenas, acabo de crear un lanzador y no aparece en el escritorio :S
<wicope> hola, pregunta extraña: ¿en un ubuntu de 32 bits con kernel de doble núcleo se puede ejecutar un programa de forma que utilize para un programa los dos núcleos en paralelo? Alguna forma de correr los programas en paralelo en un kernel de 32 bits?
<wicope> estaba leyendo esto: https://pintucoperu.wordpress.com/2007/12/05/usando-openmp-para-acelerar-aplicaciones/ http://openmp.org/wp/ y bueno ya me puse a pensar, y si hay algo ...
<fosco_> wicope, la aplicación además debe estar diseñada para usar ambos nucleos
<wicope> fosco_: hmm, si bueno me queda mucho que aprender sobre paralelismo, snif snif,.. gracias
<cousteau> algunos progs como make tienen opción -j # (siendo # el número de threads a usar)
<esmirlin> chicos estoy intentando instalar el driver privativo para nvidia geforce gt 520MX que hay en la web de nvidia para linux, es un archivo con extensión .run y no sé si sólo tengo que instalar eso y ya basta o tengo que cambiar algún script, podéis ayudarme¿?
<GridCube> solo tenes que correrlo
<esmirlin> GridCube: pero luego tengo que editar manualmente X no?
<GridCube> no deverias no
<esmirlin> ahh guay pues lo voy a hacer, muchas gracias!
<GridCube> :) suerte
<esmirlin> GridCube: gracias! pero hay algún riesgo¿?
<wicope> esmirlin: normalmente es mejor para los no experimentados no usar el .run y buscar los .deb
<esmirlin> wicope: lo he intentado pero es que no lo encuentro :S
<wicope> esmirlin: yo siempre los he encontrado si los buscas bien están, quizás no la ultimisima versión pero si una versión que funciona con ubuntu
<GridCube> esmirlin, siempre hay riesgos
<GridCube> wicope, nvidia solo usa .run
<wicope> GridCube: si pero hay .deb, espera a ver que veo...
<GridCube> esmirlin, si algo sale mal, entras en modo de recuperacion, montas los discos, logeas como root, vas hasta /etc/X11 y ejecutas mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<GridCube> y desabilitas xorg.conf entonces rebooteas y todo deberia estar como antes :P
<esmirlin> cómo puedo parar X server desde modo consola?
<esmirlin> me dice que  /etc/init.d/gdm stop no existe
<m4v> esmirlin: sudo stop gdm
<esmirlin> oks
<m4v> esmirlin: o "sudo service gdm stop"
<GridCube> esmirlin, si estas usando 11.10 es lightdm
<GridCube> dejamos de usar gdm hace rato :P
<esmirlin> por eso xD
<GridCube> yo mato lightdm
<esmirlin> sería entonces sudo service lightdm stop?
<m4v> ah.. cierto :P
<GridCube> pero se que no es lo mejor
<m4v> yo estoy con kde, no me acordaba.
<GridCube> :D
<wicope> bueno ya los ví.. no se porque, tal vez porque tenga gafas.. no lo se... buscar nvidia-current y
<wicope> oneiric (misc): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library [restricted] 280.13-0ubuntu6: amd64 i386
<wicope> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-current&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<wicope> las prisas traen desgracias
<GridCube> :o
<Don_Rad> hola una pregunta, uso ubuntu 11.10 ,algun modo de cambiar el nautilus por otro programa (ej marlin) por default ???
<GridCube> seguramente
<peperoni> buenas gente, como puedo chequear si las teclas de mi teclado multimedia funcionan ?
<m4v> usandolas?
<peperoni> perdón estaba en el ñoba, quiero pulsarlas y ver si las reconoce el sistema m4v
<m4v> y porque nos las pulsas y tratas de asignarles alguna acción?
<peperoni> desde la combinación de teclas pude pero no funcionan todas
<m4v> las teclas multimedia de mi teclado funcionan, pero no hacen nada si no le asocias algo
<peperoni> cuando le asigno el valor subir o bajar volumen no hace nada pero con otras teclas si por ejemplo next previous stop no funcionan las teclas de subir bajar y mute
<peperoni> eso es lo que quiero probar
<peperoni> instale xfce voy a  ver que onda
<el_inventor> buenas tardes
<el_inventor> :)
<el_inventor> tengo una pregunta
<el_inventor> tengo instalado recordmydesktop
<el_inventor> pero cuando grabo sonido, este se retrasa con respecto al video como 9 segundos
<el_inventor> ¿alguien sabe alguna manera de como solucionarlo?
<el_inventor> ah, además se entrecorta el audio
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<dsfUbu11> hooola buenas
<dsfUbu11> tengo problemas en la entrada de mi usurio, gnome-no se me inicia, con kernel 3.0.0 y ubuntu 11.10
<dsfUbu11> y gnome 3
<dsfUbu11> y soy como administrador
<mimecar> !detalles dsfUbu11
<kubot> dsfUbu11: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<dsfUbu11> como pueso extraer algunmensaje de error, simplemente, cuando el gestor grafico me pide usuario, ese vuelve otra vez a perdirmelo sin entrar en al sesion
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<dsfUbu11> simplemente intale un programa wine y un juego de windows
<mimecar> ¿lo has instalado de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<dsfUbu11> secolgo la pantalla, y al reiniciar no me dejaba entrar, epro en otro usuario administrador, tampoco em deja entrar
<dsfUbu11> si
<mimecar> el usuario root no está activado en ubuntu
<dsfUbu11> no, es sudo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y prueba el acceso
<dsfUbu11> pero en cambio por consola si entro
<mimecar> no tiene relación la consola con el entorno gráfico
<dsfUbu11> ok
<dsfUbu11> ahora estoy como invitado, y si entro en en la sesion
<dsfUbu11> tengo usuario creado
<mimecar> inicia sesión con ese usuario
<dsfUbu11> vale, salia un error de permisos, no se puede crear la carpeta de nautilus por fallo de permissos
<dsfUbu11> ya ahora se  me ha jodidop el fondo de pantalla
<mimecar> no has lanzado wine con sudo verdad?
<fzeta> iep! buenas..
<dsfUbu11> no
<dsfUbu11> wine, esta en mi directorio personal
<mimecar> si la única modificacion en tu sistema es instalar wine y un juego no tiene sentido tu error
<mimecar> ¿que decía el error?
<dsfUbu11> para instalar wine o playonlinux, si que he tenido que instalarlo desde el centro de aplicaciones de ubuntu, este requiere contraseya
<dsfUbu11> del usuario
<dsfUbu11> te hare una captura
<mimecar> ¿has añadido repositorios externos a tu sistema?
<dsfUbu11> si
<mimecar> el error podría estar en esa parte
<mimecar> ¿has actualizado el sistema antes del error?
<dsfUbu11> tambien
<dsfUbu11> ara tengo kernek 3.0.0
<dsfUbu11> kenel 3.0.0-13
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<dsfUbu11> 11.10
<dsfUbu11> se bajo
<dsfUbu11> por la actualizacion
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 no tiene el kernel 3.2?
<dsfUbu11> no, aun venia por defecto 2.6.x
<mimecar> me parece que tiene de serie la 3.0
<mimecar> Ubuntu 11.10 use Linux Kernel 3.0.0-12-generic 
<dsfUbu11> cuando lo instale, lo instalo con kernel  2.6
<mimecar> ¿tienes la captura del error?
<dsfUbu11> debo de salir de la sesion, como lo termino el usuario?
<dsfUbu11> del modod grafico
<mimecar> si usas unity, en el menú de la parte superior derecha
<dsfUbu11> no ha salido menu
<dsfUbu11> esta solo el fondo de escritorio
<dsfUbu11> y el backspace
<dsfUbu11>  no rula
<mimecar> ¿backspace?
<mimecar> las teclas que reinician el servidor gráfico están desactivadas
<dsfUbu11> pues vaya tarea, como lo reinicio la session
<dsfUbu11> del usuario creado sin matar el servidor grafico
<mimecar> con el usuario nuevo no te ha salido el menú superior con unity?
<el_inventor> buenas, ¿alguien ha usado el recordmydesktop?
<dsfUbu11> no ha salido, recuerdo que ha salido un error de permisos y que no se podia crar la carpeta en /home/(el usuario)/.nautilus
<dsfUbu11> y de alli no se ha iniciado nada mas
<dsfUbu11> ahora tengo el escritorio del usuario pelao, sin nada
<mimecar> me parece que tendrás que reiniciar todo
<dsfUbu11> es posible, que tenga problemas en la carpeta home
<mimecar> lo raro es que un usuario recien creado tenga problemas de pemiros
<mimecar> y no es buena señal eso
<dsfUbu11> la instruuccion de cambiar permisos en un directorio recursivamente,. es chown?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> ¿cómo has creado el usuario?
<dsfUbu11> por el inviatdo
<dsfUbu11> desdel panel de control
<mimecar> ¿has iniciado sesión con el usuario nuevo?
<dsfUbu11> si
<mimecar> cuando reinicies apunta el texto del error que te da al iniciar con el usuario nuevo
<dsfUbu11> voy a reiniciar
<dsfUbu11> ya estoy aqui
<dsfUbu11> no entra
<dsfUbu11> hace lo mismo que que mi usuario
<mimecar> ¿has apuntado el texto del mensaje?
<dsfUbu11> es que ya no sale, pq ya no me entrea
<mimecar> en estos momentos no se me ocurre nada
<mimecar> pero si el sistema da un error de permisos al crear un usuario nuevo es algo grave
<mimecar> al usar el usuario nuevo
<dsfUbu11> bueno seguire, gracias por la ayuda
<dsfUbu11> tengo que cenar y currar
<dsfUbu11> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> prueba a preguntar más tarde
<mimecar> o en el foro de ubuntu-es
<mimecar> yo estoy sin ideas ahora
<dsfUbu11> ok
<dsfUbu11> hasta luego
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<ElVillano> tengo una duda con red wifi no logro conectarme a una red ya no encuentro que hacer en realidad puedo conectarme a cualquier red menos a esa que puede estar pasando
<wicope> que error te da ? clave incorrecta?
<jahdyestroh> buenas a todos, alguien que aya tenido este error en phpadmin: #2002 El servidor MySQL no autorizó su ingreso
<mimecar> no estas poniendo bien la contraseña
<jahdyestroh> al parecer no eso man, la puse bien
<mimecar> ¿has creado una contraseña para mysql?
<jahdyestroh> si
<mimecar> ¿que dicen los logs?
<jahdyestroh> no he podido ingresar
<mimecar> ¿ese es el mensaje que queda guardado en el log?
<mimecar> los logs están en tu servidor
<jahdyestroh> ahi me pillaste
<Patriciologico> Buenas, tengo que particionar un disco para un servidor fw, proxy.. Que sistema de archivos me recomiendan y que particiones?
<mimecar> Patriciologico: EXT4 y separar tus carpetas de datos
<Patriciologico> mimecar: una para /boot otra para /opt  y otra para /var estaria bien?
<Patriciologico> de que tamaños se suelen dejar esas particiones?
<remora17> Buenas, para la aplicacion de ubuntu network vpn en su protocolo pptp que servicios gratuitos  hay disponibles que funcionen con ubuntu, quiero nombres pls
<cousteau> yo pondría /usr separada antes que /var y sobre todo que /opt
<cousteau> en /opt no va a haber nada a menos que te instales programas comerciales o cosas parecidas
<cousteau> bueno, si es para un servidor a lo mejor sí que interesa
<cousteau> al menos /var
<cousteau> y si vas a usar el servidor habitualmente además de usarlo como servidor, /home
<pirateao> buenas tardes
<remora17> pirateao buenas , me gusta ese nick
<pirateao> Pregunta: quiero instalar ubuntu a mi netbook y no puedo, pantalla negra...
<pirateao> alguien sabe algo? muchas gracias
<pirateao> gracias remora17
<pirateao> :)
<fzeta> pirateao: que has usado para instalarlo?
<Patriciologico> gracias por las respuestas
<pirateao> wipi, o algo asi..
<fzeta> wipi?
<cousteau> wubi?
<pirateao> algo asi, q instala desde win, eso.. eso :)
<pirateao> wubi
<cousteau> si vas a instalar de verdad, es mejor no usar wubi
<cousteau> (a menos que sólo lo quieras tener "parcialmente" instalado y dependiendo de windows)
<fzeta> unetbooting o usb live
<cacotont> Hola. Tengo ubuntu 11.10. En el inicio del dash, en buscar archivos , me aparece los archivos recientes. Había borrado el recently-used.xbel, y no funcionaba. Pero luego probé con instalar el Activity Log Manager, y clice el botón "stop log". Reinicié y probé abrir un archivo. Y no me aparece en la primera lista de archivos reciente. Pero el caso es que conserva los archivos abiertos antes de haber instalado. ¿Como puedo borrarlos?
<cousteau> cacotont, no hay una opción de "Borrar archivos recientes"?
<pirateao> quiero tenerlo parcialmente por la garantia, ya estoy bastante familiarizado con mi pc escritorio
<cousteau> antes la había, en Lugares > Documentos recientes > Vaciar docs recientes
<cousteau> pirateao, ah ok
<cousteau> puedes instalarlo _junto a_ windows, no hace falta borrarlo
<cacotont> Yo recomiendo una instalación de ubuntu en un disco particionado. Porque imagínate que falla windows, ¿y ahora qué?¿cómo entras ubuntu si no puedes entrar windows? Eso a mí me ha pasado. Por eso, mas tarde decidí hacer una particion de disco para instalar independientemente de windows ubuntu
<pirateao> por eso, quisiera eso, pero no logro hacerlo..
<fzeta> pirateao: en youtube hay muchos tutos al respecto
<cacotont> cousteau, en ubuntu 11.10 no, eso era en la version 10. Lo estuve buscando pero no la encuentro. Yo creo que todos deberíamos pedir a la canonical que ponga esa opción de borrado, por tema de privacidad
<pirateao> voy a pasarme a ubuntu totalmente cacotont (pero en 6 meses, cuante se termine la garantia)
<cousteau> pirateao, la cosa es hacer particiones: reduces de tamaño la part de win, y en el hueco que queda metes una partición extendida. Dentro de la part extendida pones 3: una swap (1-2 GB) y dos ext4 (70% para /home, 30% para /)
<cacotont> pirateao, como quieras. Es tu ordenador. Pero para que sepas, el hacer una partición no borra windows. Pero claro, si tu no estás seguro sobre el particionado, mejor esperar... ¿no?
<cacotont> si, lo que dice cousteau
<cacotont> en windows, hay un buen programa sencillo de manejar, me parece que se llamaba Partition Magic
<pirateao> pero puedo hacer sin particiones? esa es la pregunta
<remora17> cacotont es curioso que ubuntu tweak no incluya en su modulo de seguridad esa funcion de limpieza
<cacotont> me pierdo, ¿ubuntu tweak?
<remora17> cacotont si una aplicacion para ubuntu repleta de funciones
<cacotont> no conozco tweak
<cousteau> en ubuntu también hay uno, el gparted, viene en el live cd
<cacotont> efectivamente costeau.
<cacotont> Pero para los que quieren hacer desde windows, tienen el partition magic
<remora17> cacotont yo tampoco lo conozco mucho porque aun no se si esa funcion de limpieza la incluye en alguno de sus muchos modulos
<cacotont> pirateao, ¿como que hacer sin particiones? Pues para eso tienes el wubi
<cacotont> que instala dentro de windows, sin hacer particiones
<cacotont> pero claro, ubuntu queda dependiente de windows
<cacotont> si falla windows, no podrás acceder ubuntu, porque primero tendrías que solucionar el problema de windows.
 * xoan buenas
<cacotont> buenas xoan
<cacotont> xoan, ¿chino?
<remora17> podrian decirme por que todos los dias ubuntu durante unos minutos se sobrecarga en consumo de recursos ?
<cacotont> me refiero el nombre
<cacotont> remora17, pero cuando, al iniciarse?
<remora17> si al cabo de unos 5 minutos de iniciarse
<remora17> todos los dias una vez al dia
<ycr> hola todos tengo un problema con los iconos de gnome-shell, al cambiar el tema de iconos el panel se quedo sin iconos. todo funciona pero el panel esta totalmente negro y solo se ven las letras, trate de regresar al tema por defecto pero sigue sin funcionar.
<cacotont> No sé, será debido a un programa que arranca automáticamente... a un error de kernel... no lo sé, puede ser de muchas causas, remora17
<remora17> cacotont en todas las versiones de ubuntu sempre ha hecho lo mismo es como si indexara el disco duro o algo similar
<cacotont> cuánta ram tiene tu ordenador?
<cacotont> eso influye muchísimo
<remora17> 2gib
<cacotont> el mínimo es de 1 giga. ¿El procesador?
<remora17> memoria 2gb y los procesadores 2ghz
<cacotont> pues lo tienes bien. Por cierto, ¿es ubuntu 11.10?
<remora17> no ubuntu 10.04
<remora17> quise decir 11.04 natty
<cacotont> será que tienes activado los efectos gráficos, y relantiza un poco la velocidad.
<remora17> y eso solo ocurre durante 5 minutos  al dia , seguro que puede ser por eso?
<cacotont> en 11.10, hay unity 3D y 2D. En el 3D, necesita potencia gráfica, como no lo tengas lo mínimo, tardará un poco. Y para ello, se va al 2D.
<lmduser> alguien sabe donde se instala iptables
<lmduser> ?
<cacotont> La verdad, remora17, no lo sé. Yo solo digo una posibilidad.
<remora17> cacotont descarta esa posibilidad
<cacotont> vale, yo pensaba que era por eso. Pero también es un posibilidad, porque algunos no funcionaba bien por culpa del 3D
<cacotont> porque en sus pc no tiene potencia gráfica.
<dylan66> ipables vinee instalado por defecto remora17
<cacotont> Sí dylan66
<dylan66> y se puede configurar con aplicaciones gaficas o en consola
<cacotont> los iptables vienen por defecto instalado.
<remora17> las iptables las tengo configuradas para que no entre nadie a mi  pc
<cacotont> sí dylan. Hay un programa que se llama ufw
<cacotont> sencillo de manejar
<dylan66> si eso iba a decir
<cacotont> sólo tienes que saber los protocolos de cada puerto para aceptar o denegar el trafico saliente o entrante
<remora17> cacotont y eso que tiene que ver con la sobrecarga de la cpu durante 5 minutos todos los dias?
<remora17> acaso crees que se debe a un ataque periodico?
<cacotont> dylan: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:N%C3%BAmeros_de_puerto, pero primera el manual del ufw si quieres un correcto configuración
<cacotont> puede, remora 17
<remora17> en todas las versiones de ubuntu me atacan del mismo modo ???
<cacotont> no, es raro, ahora que lo pienso
<lmduser> pero... iptables aunque venga por defecto... saben donde puedo consultar la carpeta...
<lmduser> en que se encuentran sus archivos?
<lmduser> no creo que tenga muchos
<remora17> me voy mi vpn me dice que corte la conexion, chaoo
<cacotont> para manejar iptables, se utiliza con la terminal, escribe "man iptables" para echar un vistazo
<lmduser> gracias :) mirando
<cacotont> chao remora17
<remora17> eso todo lo tengo bien he hecho que el firewall de ubuntu sea invisible
<remora17> bye
<cacotont> lmduser: mira en la siguiente página, está en inglés pero con el traductor de google...: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<lmduser> gracias cacotont
<cacotont> de nada, chaval!!
<cacotont> Bueno, me despido amigos
<cacotont> hasta luego
<nightcrawler> buena tarde, saludos desde Guatemala
<nery> hola a todos alguien me puede ayudar tengo ubuntu server 9.10 y necesito descargar unos paquetes pero me dice que ya no existen que debo de hacer o como lo actualizo
<mimecar> nery: ¿los paquetes existen en tu repositorio?
<rbndj8> buenas
<granjero> hola, alguien sabe como hacer para bajar un sitio web para navegarlo offline? es un sitio hecho con flash.  http://www.mentos.com/?tld=no
<nery> mimecar: no estan los paquetes en el repositorio
<rbndj8> alguin me puede decir como puedo saber quien esta usando mi ancho de banda en mi red
<rbndj8> osea hay varias personas conectadas
<rbndj8> como puedo ver eso
<mimecar> nery: ¿tu versión de ubuntu aún tiene soporte?
<mimecar> rbndj8: entra el router y lo miras
<rbndj8> pero puedo ver cual de ellos es k esta usando o descargando cosas
<rbndj8> minecar
<mimecar> rbndj8: tendrás que ir de uno en uno
<rbndj8> joder
<rbndj8> no hay manera de verlos a todos o algun sofware
<mimecar> el tráfico no pasa por tu equipo, no puedes ver lo que hacen los demas
<rbndj8> ok
<nery> mimecar ya no tiene soporte, no se como pasar a la nueva version
<mimecar> si no tiene soporte, guarda una actualización de tus datos
<mimecar> en servidores no se si tendrás que pasar por todas las versiones intermedias
<ubuntu_1204> Hola, Alguien conoce algun editor de Video! WEENOO que tenga efecots visuales y eso.
<ubuntu_1204> ping
<ubuntu_1204> kkk
<porke> me pueden ayudar?
<porke> actualice kernel  y ya no tengo sonido de audifonos....  .:(
<porke> con esta van 3 veces que me sucede
<porke> ¡??
<julian>          como puedo mirar aparte del comando "top" para consultar consumos de memoria. ?
<shambala> hola mundo!
<shambala> una consulta tengo un multifuncional epson stylus tx130 com opuedo hacer para escanear desde lucid?
<shambala> ya pude instalar la impresora pero la parte del scanner no he podido alguna ayuda
<porke> en graficos esta "simple scan" ya lo probaste?
<porke> shambala
<shambala> si no lo detecta
<Slnc> dios! un silenciador para mi portatil
#ubuntu-es 2011-11-30
<kan_> alguien sabe como puedo revisar la version de ubuntu que tengo instalado en mi compu desde la terminal?
<Slnc> del kernel ?
<Slnc> cat /etc/issue
<kan_> excelente, tambien lo he visto en el monitor de sistema!
<porke> alguien me puede ayudar a recuperar sonido en mis audifonos en mi lap?
<comandopelapapas> hola alguien me puede recomensdar un keylogger
<V4ndido87> hola a todos en la sala
<jorechp> hola buneas noches como puedo hacer que en mi ubuntu aparezca una vakita con un mensajito cada que abro una terminal
<brian8765> Hola! no tengo sonido en ubuntu 10.04 :S
<porke> briand8765
<brian8765> hola porke
<porke> estoy preguntando por el mismo problema pero nadie contesta jajaja
<brian8765> ahhhhhhhhh
<porke> a ver si nos ayudamos
<brian8765> recien instalaste?
<porke> no  actualice
<porke> y al actulizar perdi audifonos
<brian8765> ahhm :S
<porke> sip
<brian8765> ya llevo 3 instalaciones nuevas
<brian8765> y no me funciona
<brian8765> probe debian ubuntu y ninguna me funciona el sonido :S
<porke> bueno deja te ayudo con lo que a mi me sirvio
<porke> http://laexperienciaubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/08/fix-audifonos-no-se-escuchan-pero.html
<porke> este hilo explica para levantar el audio
<porke> a mi me sirvio la primera vez
<brian8765> ok gracias :S
<brian8765> lo raro es que antes desde iniciar el sistema en live ya se oia
<brian8765> y ahora no se oye nada :S
<porke> estos comando te ayudaran
<porke> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<porke> sudo apt-get update
<porke> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<porke> y reinicias debe de funcionar
<brian8765> sudo: add-apt-get-repository: command not found
<brian8765> no funciona..
<brian8765> :S
<porke> ya reiniciaste brian8765
<brian8765> no puedo ni con el primer comando jaja
<brian8765> venga que pongo el comando para agregar el ppa
<brian8765> y me tira esto: sudo: add-apt-get-repository: command not found
<brian8765> --
<brian8765> -.-
<porke> ponlo completo
<porke> hasta ppa
<brian8765> brian@brian-desktop:~$ sudo add-apt-get-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<brian8765> sudo: add-apt-get-repository: command not found
<porke> esta mal escrito amigo brian
<porke> que version tienes de ubuntu-?
<brian8765> 10.04
<porke> ok con razon
<porke> ya lo solucione yo jaja
<porke> ahora nos enfocaremos a tu problema
<porke> maquina?
<brian8765> uff que suerte jajaja te felicito XD
<brian8765> especificamente que quieres saber?
<cousteau> add-apt-repository
<brian8765> es un pc de escritorio
<porke> escritorio ok marca?
<dabor_> brian8765, no es add-apt-get, es add-apt
<brian8765> ah gracias!
<brian8765> es un mother asus
<brian8765> con sonido integrado
<porke> ok
<brian8765> listo agregado a los repositorios
<porke> es que en 10.4 no habia repositorios ppa
<porke> entonces vamos a buscar otra opcion ok
<porke> ya agrego??
<brian8765> si
<brian8765> ya agregue
<porke> ok ahora sudo apt-get update
<brian8765> hice el update
<brian8765> y ahora esta haciendo el ultimo paso
<porke> para actualizar los nuevos
<porke> perfecto
<brian8765> :D
<brian8765> listo
<brian8765> termino
<porke> si instala y no marca errores ya se hizo
<brian8765> reinicio el sistema?
<porke> si aqui te espero sin problema para festejar juntos man
<brian8765> dale ya vengo graciassss :D
<brian8765> volvi
<brian8765> lamentablemente no funciona :S
<porke> nop?
<brian8765> no :S
<brian8765> y no se que sucedera :S
<porke> ok no te desesperes
<porke> estoy buscando tambien
<brian8765> bueno gracias
<porke> hay un archivo
<brian8765> sabes
<brian8765> cuando inicio desde el pendrive siempre hacia el sonido al iniciar el sistema
<brian8765> y ahora no lo hace
<brian8765> ni desde el live
<brian8765> puede estar jodido el instalador?
<brian8765> y por eso me instalo sin sonido?
<porke> te marcaria error
<porke> ademas se puede solucionar
<brian8765> ahm
<brian8765> sino tal vez se arruino mi hardware?
<porke> hay un archivo en /etc/modprobe/alsa-base.conf
<porke> localizalo
<brian8765> ya
<brian8765> estoy ahi
<porke> con lspci te localiza la targeta?}
<porke> la placa o como le llamen
<brian8765> puse lspci en consola
<brian8765> y me sale
<brian8765> mucho texto
<porke> si te localiza audio hay comunicacion
<porke> debe de ser algo asi
<brian8765> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/754330/
<brian8765> ahi te lo pase :D
<porke> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<brian8765> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<porke> ahi esta si hay comunicacion
<brian8765> ok :D
<porke> ok busco tu placa
<brian8765> eso es bueno supongo jajaja
<porke> no desesperes
<brian8765> :D ok gracias
<porke> http://cucarachablasfema.blogspot.com/2011/07/solucionado-el-problema-del-microfono-y.html
<porke> a ver si te sirve
<porke> sigue las instrucciones
<brian8765> ok
<brian8765> un momento XD
<porke> sip
<brian8765> ir a "Sistema -> Preferencias -> Selector de Sistemas Multimedia", y allí:
<brian8765> no encuentro selector de sistemas multimedia
<porke> ok
<porke> vamo a hacer esto escribe en terminal
<porke> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-iquik/alsa
<porke> solo copi y paste
<porke> sudo apt-get update
<porke> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<porke> sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-desktop linux-image-`uname -r` linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) libasound2
<brian8765> descargando para el dist upgrade
<porke> ok
<brian8765> restan 30 minutos :S
<porke> bastante
<porke> no hay problema
<porke> este distupgrade podria entonces ser la solucion
<porke> ya que ara una actualizacion de todo eso
<porke> y asi ya queda
<brian8765> ahh
<brian8765> ok gracias
<brian8765> vamos a ver
<porke> sip
<brian8765> no se que sucede esta vez
<brian8765> antes sin instalar desde el live ya tenia sonido
<porke> igual yo digo lo mismo de mi maquina
<brian8765> :S
<brian8765> que sera?
<porke> ya van 3 veces que le arreglo el audio jajaja
<brian8765> :/
<porke> ya casi me hago experto
<brian8765> JAJAJA XD
<porke> a cada actualizacion se le van los audifonos
<porke> no modo ya que
<brian8765> :S
<porke> pero bueno
<porke> asi es como se aprende
<brian8765> 66% 8 minutos
<porke> ok
<porke> ahi vamos
<porke> de donde eres?
<brian8765> de buenos aires
<porke> hooo  bastante lejos de aca
<brian8765> vos?
<porke> mexico guadalajara
<brian8765> ahmm :D
<porke> sip
<brian8765> 1minuto
<brian8765> :D
<porke> bien
<brian8765> ahora esta trabajando
<porke> ok
<porke> tienes mucho usando ubuntu?
<brian8765> unos meses
<porke> ha ok
<porke> linux?
<brian8765> poco
<brian8765> poco jajaja
<brian8765> apenas uso synaptic
<brian8765> :P
<porke> esta bien
<porke> yo casi no uso synaptic yo aprendi al estilo antiguo
<brian8765> que usas?
<porke> pura consola jajaja asi aprendi
<brian8765> ahhh
<brian8765> pues si
<brian8765> pero por ejemplo
<brian8765> quieres instalar chromium
<porke> sip
<brian8765> y le das apt-get install chromium
<brian8765> y te instala un juego que se llama asi -.
<brian8765> -.-
<brian8765> como sabes el nombre exacto del paquete que quieres?
<porke> bueno chromium segun entiendo tiene su propio repositorio
<porke> pero se agrega y se instala con apt-get chromium
<brian8765> eh?XD
<porke> si tu pones en la consola apt-cache search  chro
<porke> aparecen todas las alternativas que existen con ese nombre
<brian8765> ahhh venga
<brian8765> no sabia xD
<porke> con con ese principio
<brian8765> es un buscador entonces?
<porke> de letras
<porke> sip
<brian8765> tmb puedes usar sino
<brian8765> aptitude cierto?
<porke> apt-cache search "paquete"
<brian8765> abre un programita de consola
<porke> sip aptitude es mas organizado
<brian8765> si, es como un synaptic desde consola XD
<porke> te muestra recomendaciones
<brian8765> pero tmb no entiendo mucho XD
<brian8765> ahora pruebo el comnado cache
<porke> apt-get es mas directo solo instala lo mensionando y aptitude recomienda completo
<porke> si el paquete en cuestion tiene dependencias aptitude te lo dice
<brian8765> ahh si
<porke> sip
<brian8765> lo mismo para remover cierto
<porke> y asi inistala hasta que funcione
<porke> sip
<brian8765> lei que era mejor xD
<porke> si es mejor para no comenter errores
<porke> apt-ger un muy poderoso pero no amable
<brian8765> jajajaj xD
<porke> jaja
<porke> sip
<brian8765> mira soy de madera para cualkiera de los 2 xD JAJAJA
<brian8765> pero venga
<brian8765> probe debian
<brian8765> instale sistema base
<porke> yo usaba debian
<brian8765> y luego le di un apt-get install xorg xfce4
<brian8765> y listo jajaja
<porke> es mucho mas dificil usarlo
<brian8765> ya tenia sistema grafico XD
<brian8765> ya termino el trabajo la consola
<porke> ok
<porke> te pide reinstalacion me imagino
<brian8765> reiniciar?
<porke> sip arriva dice
<brian8765> si
<brian8765> ahora vuelvo :D
<porke> reinicia y aqui toy
<brian8765> no funciona aun XD
<porke> ok nos falta algo mas
<brian8765>  ok :D
<porke> en /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.base.conf
<porke> es un archivo de sonido para las targetas
<porke> hay que abrirlo con gedit o con nano con lo que sea
<brian8765> ya
<brian8765> lo abri
<brian8765> con gedit
<brian8765> esta vacio ?
<porke> ok
<porke> al final hay que poner esto
<brian8765> esta vacio
<porke> esta vacio=?
<brian8765> so
<brian8765> sai
<brian8765> si
<porke> eso si esta muy raro
<brian8765> bi
<brian8765> no
<brian8765> para
<brian8765> ya se cual es el problema XD
<brian8765> yo copie lo que me pasaste XD
<porke> cual?
<brian8765>    /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.base.conf
<brian8765> pero es asi: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<porke> no esa era la ruta
<brian8765> es alsa-base XD
<porke> hay que poner esto
<brian8765> no alsa.base XD
<porke> ha ya me habia asustado jaja
<porke> si ese archivo
<porke> abrelo
<brian8765> ya abi
<brian8765> y esta llenito xD
<porke> al final
<porke> hay que agregar esto
<brian8765> ok
<porke> #linea agregada
<porke> esto hace que lo que agreges sabes que lo hiciste tu por que el sistema lo brinca
<brian8765> oki
<porke> luego abajo
<brian8765> si
<porke> options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<brian8765> ya
<porke> guarda y cierra a ver si te deja
<brian8765> ya esta
<brian8765> guardado y cerrado
<porke> en consola
<porke> sudo alsa reload
<porke> es primer intento
<porke> hay mas
<brian8765> ok
<brian8765> listo
<brian8765> ahora pongo youtube?XD
<brian8765> sin audio en youtube XD
<porke> ya viste los controles si esta el sonido arriva?
<brian8765> si
<brian8765> todo al maximo
<porke> ok
<porke> bien
<porke> abre de nuevo el archivo alsa
<brian8765> ok
<porke> y despues del =
<porke> osea del signo igual
<porke> hay un 1
<brian8765> si
<porke> que fue lo que pusiste
<brian8765> msi=1
<porke> sip
<porke> borra el 1
<brian8765> si
<porke> y cambialo por  auto
<porke> y de nuevo sudo alsa reload
<brian8765> msi=auto
<porke> exacto
<porke> y prueba de nuevo audio
<brian8765> :(
<brian8765> no
<brian8765> escucho el mismo ruidito
<brian8765> que hace un rato
<porke> ok
<brian8765> sabes que hace como un ruidito
<brian8765> cada cierto tiempo
<brian8765> pero nada mas
<porke> ok
<porke> de nuevo abre el archivo alsa
<brian8765> si
<porke> ahi esta el problema asi que vamos a probar
<brian8765> ok :)
<porke> modifica
<porke> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig
<brian8765> reemplace por eso ok?
<porke> sip
<porke> al final recuerda
<brian8765> si al final de todo
<porke> remplazando lo que hiciste
<porke> abajo de #linea agregada
<brian8765> si
<brian8765> guarde todo
<brian8765> y hice alsa reload
<brian8765> y nada :S
<porke> yes
<porke> ok
<porke> despues de model=auto
<porke> quita 3stack-dig
<brian8765> ok
<porke> y sudo alsa reload
<brian8765> no
<porke> guardando archivo y checkando audio
<porke> ok
<brian8765> disculpa
<brian8765> no funciona :S
<porke> no hay problema
<porke> tenemos que insistir
<brian8765> reinstalando el sistema no se soluciona?
<porke> nop  asi hay que seguir
<porke> olvida las reinstalaciones en linux
<brian8765> antes instalando se solucionaba :S
<brian8765> que mal :XD
<porke> en linux es la ultima de las ultimas opciones
<brian8765> ok
<porke> con linux adios reinstalaciones
<brian8765> jajaja ok
<porke> sip hay que aferrarse y buscar opciones
<porke> ok seguimos
<porke> a mi me funciono esto
<porke> cambie auto por  ideapad
<porke> remplaza
<porke> y sudo alsa reload
 * unknwon Saluda!
<brian8765> no se oye :(
<porke> prueba esto
<porke> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<brian8765> ya lo puse en consola
<porke> y sudo alsa reload
<porke> y a probar audio
<brian8765> tampoco :S
<brian8765> no nos estresemos mas xD
<porke> sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<porke> tenemos esto instalado chekale
<porke> no hay problema continua viejo no te rindas
<brian8765> todo en su version mas reciente
<porke> vamos aparte para no saturar la sala
<brian8765> :) vale
<QuestionMark> OFF Topic: Hola, tengo problemas de caracteres en MySQL, intento hacer un ALTER TABLE 'tabla' y no se cual es el caracter que encierran al nombre  de la tabla
<QuestionMark> resuelto el problema es el acento castellano común y corriente ````
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> actualice a 11.10 pero quiero tener en escritorio que usaba en la 10.4
<rbndj8> holaaa
<rbndj8> hola
<josue1983> hola
<josue1983> alguien puede descargar squirrel?
<josue1983> porque a mi no me descarga desde ningun mirror
<Flks> hola a todos tengo una lio espero y puedan ayudarme
<Flks> bien el problema es:
<Flks> tengo usando gnome shell 3.0.x y pasa que cuando escribo en campos de texto de aplicaciones basadas en gtk2
<Flks> estas se cierran de manera inesperada
<Flks> todo iba bien hasta que de pronto empezo a pasar eso
<Flks> espro y alguien pueda ayudarme, desde ya gracias
<Flks> ah y cuando las ejecuto desde una terminal
<Flks> lo unico que sale es violacion de segmento core generado
<Flks> es de mencionar tambien que solo cuando trato de usar el teclado
<Flks> pasa esto
<Flks> como dije antes desde ya gracias
<josue1983> sera que tu teclado tiene mal el cable?
<Flks> no lo creo por que si puedo escribir en las aplicaciones que usan gtk3
<Flks> solo pasa con las que aun usan gtk3
<josue1983> gtk2
<Flks> asi es lo que sucede es que uso
<Flks> gnome-shell
<Flks> y este  usa gtk3
<Flks> pero no todas las aplicaciones estan portadas
<Flks> aun
<arp-> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<lit0v> nas
<PiToNcIyOo> olaa
<PiToNcIyOo> hay algien?¿
<PiToNcIyOo> ola erny
<erny> hola PiToNcIyOo
<PiToNcIyOo> k tal tio
<Slnc> Buenos dias!
<yoymi> buenas
<yoymi> se me cusha....
 * xoan buenas
 * Slnc Leyenda urbana: la gente no usa el móvil en las bibliotecas
<yoymi> buens otrta vez
<esmirlin> chicos alguien a podido instalar una nvidia híbrida en ubuntu¿? lo he intentado 3 veces y al reiniciar no se inicia el modo gráfico :S
<julian> PREGUNTA: Como puedo saber si mi servidor dedicado a sido penetrado? hackeado? o instalado algun rookit?
<m4v> julian: ni idea, mirando los logs del sistema supongo.
<julian> m4v, :D
<julian> m4v, bueno pues si... eso es importante.. pero digamos algun tips.. de los expertos como ustedes?
<julian> m4v, es decir.. los logs.. los veo bien.. una contraseña muy segura y todo.. fail2ban.. y x protocolos de seguridad que tengo.. pero digamos.. que tips deberia tener en cuenta?
<julian> m4v, por cierto que proveedores de servidores dedicados conoces que sean excelentes? pa ver si voy dando con unos buenos proveedores?
<julian> m4v, conoces alguno?
<julian> PREGUNTA: Que proveedores de servidores dedicados conocen? me pueden recomendar alguno?
<xangua> aah de ubuntu¿ canonical¿
<m4v> julian: este es un canal de soporte Ubuntu, no somos expertos, somos usuarios normales.
<julian> m4v, no te hagas'... pa mi eres casi experto. :D
<ivedci89> hola a todos... en mis dos notebook cuando hago visor de escritorios remotos desde mi desktop todo funciona bien y el refresco es bueno...
<ivedci89> pero al hacerle visionde escritorio remoto a mi desktop, el refresco no se produce,
<ivedci89> que hago?
<gazz> hola
<gazz> tengo un problema
<gazz> hay alguien por ahi??
<ivedci89> gazz
<gazz> hola ivedci89, tengo un problemilla con un disco duro externo, q ubuntu no me reconoce y win si
<gazz> te puedo pasar el error por paster??
<gazz> ivedci89, http://pastebin.com/a4jdUHe0
<Xago> hola amigos...me pueden indicar cuál es el comando para ver TODOS los procesos, activos y dormidos que están en un SO Linux?
<gazz> q ves ahi???
<xangua> Xago: top
<Xago> TOP, me muestra solo los activos
<gazz> ivedci89,
<ivedci89> sisis
<ivedci89> gazz estoy viendo que onda
<gazz> ok ok  grax
<ivedci89> no entiendo lo que me pasaste por el pastebin, pero has probado , si puedes, formatear el disco?
<ivedci89> desde linux
<ivedci89> usas Raid en ese disco?
<AzoteLogiko> wenas
<gazz> el tema es q en windows si lo reconozco y puedo accder a el
<gazz> pero en linux no
<gazz> es lo q mas extraño me parece
<gazz> q es raid¿¿
<dsoto> Xago: ps ?
<ivedci89> gazz
<gazz> dime ivedci89
<ivedci89> el asunto son los drivers... ese disco se conecta por USB?
<gazz> si
<gazz> pero funcionaba perfecto
<gazz> y desde hace unos dias  ya no
<gazz> puede ser al actualizars el kernel dejara d funcionar???
<Xago> dsoto....si eso estoy viendo ahora ;) gracias
<Xago> ps -aux
<Xago> pero en solaris, tiene  otros parametros, así que leyendo el man :P
<ivedci89> gazz sisis
<gazz> si??
<ivedci89> vuelve a actualizar todo el ubuntu
<dsoto> Xago: perfecto
<gazz> update
<gazz> upgrade?
<ivedci89> que sistema de archivos usas gazz en ese disco?
<ivedci89> si update
<ivedci89> sudo apt-get update
<gazz> pues un disco para guardar datos
<gazz> hay de todo
<ivedci89> claro pero cuantas particiones tienes? gazz
<gazz> una
<gazz> es un disco externo
<ivedci89> ok...
<ivedci89> tienes otra PC?
<ivedci89> que version de linux tienes?
<ivedci89> LTS o alguna 11?
<gazz> 11.10
<ivedci89> o sea, si puedes, fijate si desde un linux ubuntu 10.04 LTS puedes tener acceso al disco.
<gazz> pero lo tengo en una particion con win
<gazz> desde la particion d win si q puedo entrar
<granjero> Alguien sabe como interpretar esto note: 'dlopen@@GLIBC_2.1' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6.1/../../../i386-linux-gnu/libdl.so so try adding it to the linker command line
<granjero> es al dar "make" luego de "./configure" el paquete de medusa2.0
<granjero> aca la salida de make completa
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755001/
<granjero> nadie?
<angel_> hola
<dsoto> granjero: tu problema es bien complicado.  parece que tiene algo que ver con sus libraries.
<angel_> este chat para que sirve?
<granjero> dsoto, parece compicado
<granjero> hace dos dias que no paro de leer
<granjero> angel_, este chat brinda ayuda a usuarios de ubuntu
<angel_> muy bien grasias
<dsoto> yo no puedo ayudarte con este problema, desafortunadamente.
<granjero> gracias igual dsoto !
<Decepticon> Buenos dias
<Decepticon> ayuda con ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> alguien sabe como encuentro el panel de preferencias para activar la animacion 3D
<Decepticon> ando perdido, es muy diferente a ubuntu 10.04
<Decepticon> Sistema/Preferencias/Aplicaciones
<Decepticon> ayuda x  favor
<dylan66> sistema configurar
<dylan66> en el panel superior en tu nombre
<dylan66> configurar sistema
<dylan66> vas a informacion del sistema
<Decepticon> ok!, lo tengo en inmgles pero lo entiendo
<Decepticon> q va!
<dylan66> sino cierra la sesion
<Decepticon> una pregunta
<dylan66> y abre en ubuntu
<Decepticon> para activar los efectos del cubo
<dylan66> hay varios opciones alli
<Decepticon> yo recuerdo q
<Decepticon> en apariencia en ubuntu 10.04 habia  una bara magica q decia normal otra 3D, y full extras
<dylan66> unity configura compiz de determinada manera
<Decepticon> en el nuevo me sale  Standard
<Decepticon> no puedo cambiarlo
<dylan66> si tocas compiz se desconfigura todo debes hacerlo con cuidado
<Decepticon> no! no!
<Decepticon> no sale nada
<Decepticon> es como si no tuveira efectos d nada
<Decepticon> este ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> corre memorias 1GB ram de velocidad
<Decepticon> Intel® Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz × 2
<dylan66> capaz que estas en ubuntu clasico
<Decepticon> Intel® 945G x86/MMX/SSE2
<dylan66> por eso te digo lo de la sesion
<Decepticon> no! estoy en gnome
<Decepticon> no es clasico
<Decepticon> es el de 3D
<Decepticon> supuestamente
<Decepticon> tengo compiz instalado
<Decepticon> ustedes no recuerdan como hago en terminal para saber si tengo capacidad para 3D
<Decepticon> recuerdo q el tira unas ruedas girando
<Decepticon> alli sabias q tu pc agunta 3D
<Decepticon> pero no recuerdo el codigo
<dylan66> glxr creo que era
<Decepticon> si!
<Decepticon> estan activados
<Decepticon> si tengo 3D es acelaracion grafica
<dylan66> glxgears
<dylan66> el adminstrador de opciones de compiz no viene instalado por defcto
<Decepticon> entonces q hago!
<dylan66> pero como te dije si le tocas cosas se desconfigura unity
<Decepticon> como configuro bien unity
<dylan66> si pones el puntero en la esquina aparece la shell?
<Decepticon> como le envio un screenshot para q vean donde estoy
<dylan66> imagenshack
<Decepticon> cual esquina
<dylan66> la esquina superior izquierda
<Decepticon> solo sale un emotions como una onda
<Decepticon> y ya
<Decepticon> no hace nada
<dylan66> no te sale el dash de unity?
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> dashboard
<Decepticon> si sale
<Decepticon> alli q ecribo
<dylan66> esos son los efectos que trae por defecto
<dylan66> que es lo que quierees tu?
<dylan66> el cubo?
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> efectos, cubo¿fuego¿ventanas ¿otros efectos
<Decepticon> mi problema es q no hace nada
<dylan66> hay algunos tutoriales para establecer el cubo sin dañar unity
<Decepticon> xq antes usaba sistema-apariencia-
<Decepticon> alli salian hasta 4 opciones
<Decepticon> extra, normal, full,
<dylan66> eso era antes de la 11:04
<dylan66> busca en google
<dylan66> debes instalar ccsm
<Decepticon> ccsm
<Decepticon> creo q esta
<Decepticon> si! ahora q recuerdo lo instale
<Decepticon> ahora mismo
<Decepticon> seria d instalar unity
<Decepticon> y configurarlo
<Decepticon> y deberia funcionar¿___
<Decepticon> =????
<dylan66> unity ya esta instalado
<dylan66> supongo
<dylan66> ccsm es para configurar opciones de compiz
<Decepticon> pero ya lo instale
<Decepticon> el problema es configurarlo
<jorechp> Decepticon: que deseas configurar?
<Decepticon> jorechp: gracias!,
<Decepticon> jorechp:  tengo porblemas con compiz, no hace nada, no hay cubo, no hy fuego, no hay nada
<Decepticon> jorechp:  ubuntu 11.10 es tan diferente al 10.04
<jorechp> que usas?
<jorechp> version de ubuntu me refiero
<Decepticon> jorechp:  ubuntu 11.10 lo estoy probando
<jorechp> 11.10 trae unity !
<Decepticon> jorechp:  me asegure q tengo aceleracion grafica 3D, instaldo compiz , instaldo ccsm
<jorechp> no te recomednaria que heches andar ccsm con unity
<jorechp> Decepticon: como te asegurastes? tienes el driver privativo o con el driver por defecto de ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> jorechp:  glxinfo
<Decepticon> jorechp:  creo q x defecto d ubuntu
<Decepticon> jorechp:  acabo d ver q el alt+F"  no me funciona
<Decepticon> ayer si!
<Decepticon> jorechp:  sera q tengo ubuntu danado
<jorechp> alt +f
<jorechp> que se supone hace eso
<jorechp> Yo te diria que si quieres compiz uses no se linux min 11, o otra distro basada en otro entorno de escritorio que no sea unity
<Decepticon> sola sale el menu
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> espera
<Decepticon> me dices q use
<Decepticon> linux mint ya sea 11 o 12 =?
<Decepticon> jorechp:  pero si ubuntu 11.10 corre compiz
<Decepticon> xq no se puede hacer =?
<jorechp> 1. verifica que tengas instaldo el driver de tu tarjeta de video correctamente
<jorechp> 2. instala compiz
<jorechp> 3. configura los efectos que tu quieras que funcionen y tendria que andar
<Decepticon> como busco mi driver
<Decepticon> jorechp:  no se buscar eso, algo q me recomiendas
<jorechp> Decepticon: que tarjeta de video tienes
<jorechp> Decepticon: como sabes que esta configurada, que tienes aceleraciong grafica
<Decepticon> jorechp:  xq tengo 3d, ya q hice un comando glxinfo y me decia yes, todo sale bien
<Decepticon> he hecho varios test y todos salen bien!
<Decepticon> jorechp:  no se si esta configurada, como se eso¿_
<Slnc> Buenas
<Slnc> He purgado las X11 y aun se me sigue iniciando en el terminal f7 , como podria evitar eso ?
<Decepticon> jorechp:  has instalado compiz en ubuntu 11.10
<Decepticon> Slnc:  has instalado compiz en ubuntu 11.10  =?
<dylan66> el entorno grafico siempre se inicia en la terminal 7 Slnc
<Decepticon> hola
<Decepticon> alguien q me ayude
<Decepticon> con ubuntu 11.10
<Slnc> dylan66, lo he quitado y no hay forma de cambiar el runlevel
<Slnc> por eso no se porque ... se inicia en el 7
<dylan66> quieres salir del entorno grafico?
<Slnc> quiero que no se me inicie en el terminal 7
<dylan66> control+alt+f2
<jorechp> Decepticon: hace ratos deje ubuntu no me gusto unity
<jorechp> ando sobre fedora o arch linux hoy por hoy linux mint
<Decepticon> jorechp:  dame una explicacin xq
<Decepticon> jorechp:  voy a invertir en 2 equipos y necesito arancar con un sistema parecido o = q ubuntu
<dylan66> puedes parara el servcio lightdm
<dylan66> y entrar en la terminal que quieras y ahi poner start x
<jorechp> Decepticon: miralo asi ua el sistema que menos te complique y orientalo a hacer las tareas que te gustan, compiz para mi es simplemente para seducir a tus amigos que usan windows !
<jorechp> yo al final uso una interfaz clara y sencilla orientada mas a synapse que es un lanzador de aplicaciones !
<ayudita> Hola!
<ayudita> una pregunta?
<dylan66> si compiz es para alardear al principio despues pierde inters
<Decepticon> 1 solo
<Slnc> No hay ningun servicio porque las x11 las he desinstalado, pero el upstart me sigue iniciando en f7
<ayudita> porque en Nautilus aparece mi "sistema de archivos" con un candado?
<dylan66> ahh prueba poner un numero al lado del kernel 1 o2
<dylan66> en grub se que eso en fedora funciona
<ayudita> esta encryptado?
<dylan66> es por los permisos ayudita
<ayudita> es porque se necesitan algunos permisos para poder acceder a los datos?
<jorechp> Decepticon: dylan66 a mi gusto personal despues de un rato lo unico que uso del compiz es el zoom por que ya estoy medio ciego xD ya casi 20 anios en la pc te dejan ciego
<ayudita> que son los permisos?
<dylan66> normalmente el sistema de archivo no pone un candado
<ayudita> eso pienso, puede que haya encriptado algo sin saberlo?
<dylan66> si quieres cambiar algo de ahi no te lo va a permiir a menos que ses root
<dylan66> quizs en la instlacion encriptaste algo
<ayudita> en el arranque aparece: resume: libgcrypt version 1.4.4
<ayudita> y es más lento
<ayudita> como puedo saber si hay algo encriptado?
<ayudita> busque y busque info pero no logro averiguar esto
<dylan66> hace click deecho en sistema de archivos
<dylan66> propiedades permisos
<ayudita> probe eso pero mis permiso actuales no me permiten cambiar las opciones, dice que no soy propietario
<ayudita> cambie el tipo de usuario y nada
<ayudita> no se que hacer?
<dylan66> accede como root
<dylan66> y cambia los permisos
<ayudita> y como lo hago?
<dylan66> alt+f2
<dylan66> gksu nautilus
<ayudita> me aparece nautilus pero la carpeta "sistema de archivos" no tiene candado ahora
<dylan66> es por que ahora sos root
<dylan66> entra apropiedades permisos a ver que dice
<ayudita> ah, pero tampoco aparece la opcion propiedades con el clic dcho
<dylan66> entra a sistema de archivos
<dylan66> y hace click en un espacio libre
<ayudita> aja, ahora si, se supone que el menu con el clic dch se refiere a todo el sistema de archivos verdad?
<dylan66> si
<dylan66> debe decir root en los dos lados
<ayudita> y que tendria que elegir para que no aparezca el candado
<ayudita> si, eso dice root
<dylan66> entonces esa bien
<dylan66> esta bien
<dylan66> anda a usuarios y grupos
<ayudita> como lo hago?
<ayudita> ah, lo encontre!
<dylan66> sistema administracion usuarios y grupos
<ayudita> estoy en usuarios y grupos
<dylan66> entra a tu usuario
<dylan66> y propiedades
<ayudita> y ahora?
<dylan66> en la pestaña grupos chequea que este tu nombre
<ayudita> tiene que estar activo?
<ayudita> estoy con ubuntu 10.04
<dylan66> tendria que tener un tick tu nombre
<dylan66> en grupos
<Decepticon> maldita sea}
<Decepticon> no puedo
<Decepticon> no salen los efectos
<ayudita> vale, la selecciono, se supone que al grupo que lleva mi nombre le asigno el usuario que lleva mi nombre que es que tiene el candado en la carpeta, verdad?
<Decepticon> mldita sea d$%&/()=
<Decepticon> hay alguien q haya usado ubuntu 11.10 y instaldo el compiz y le sirva=?????????????
<dylan66> eso mismo
<dylan66> eso se configura por defecto
<dylan66> no se que habras tocado antes
<ayudita> vaya, sali de nautilus y volvi a entrar pero sique con el candado
<ayudita> hace unas semanas instale algun programa de encryptacion, puede que sea eso, pero no se como averiguar si hay algo encriptado
<dylan66> ahh debe ser eso
<ayudita> desde los programas no me aparece nada encriptado y no conozco los comandos desde consola, saben como averiguar si esta carpeta esta encriptada?
<dylan66> que programa instalaste?
<ayudita> recuerdo cryptkeeper y truecrypt y los estuve probando. el mensaje que mencione antes al inicio comenzo a aparececer despues
<ayudita> siguen instalados, pero finalmente si no resuelvo esto tendre que desintalarlos
<gustavo_> que tal amigos tengo un problema el grub no detecta mi xp y se que es bueno pero debo usart inventor allí
<dylan66> esa es la carpeta raiz y debe estar como root
<Slnc> dylan66, si era el grub, gracias
<dylan66> si le pones permisos de usurio es poco seguro que es lo unico que se me ocurre
<dylan66> funciono lo del numero en el kernel? de nada
<Slnc> no le añadi que iniciara como texto
<dylan66> ahh textmode?
<Slnc> grub_cmdline... quit splash "text"
<dylan66> gustavo_,  entra en una consola desde ubuntu y teclea sudo update-grub
<gustavo_> dylan66,  aparece mint ubuntu pero no xp
<dylan66> ya lo hiciste?
<gustavo_> dylan66,  http://pastebin.com/Z8J906zr
<ayudita> ya, estoy probando para ver si desaparece el candado, pero despues lo devuelvo a root
<ayudita> hasta luego, tengo que irme, gracias :)
<dylan66> hasta luego
<dylan66> gustavo_, sudo fdisk -l
<gustavo_> dylan66, http://pastebin.com/p5fZaug8
<dylan66> por lo que se ve window esta en la particion 5
<gustavo_> si  si
<gustavo_> dylan66,  por que no aparecerá ?
<dylan66> intenta de forma grafica con startupmanager
<dylan66> a ver si te lo reconoce
<gustavo_> a ver lo instalo y veo
<gustavo_> dylan66,  lo mismo pero cuando inicia tira un error
<gustavo_> dylan66,  http://pastebin.com/8VGv61un
<dylan66> en que momento sale se error?
<gustavo_> al iniciar el programa una ves cargado los os del grub
<gustavo_> rteinicio para probar algo
<dylan66> eso s otro problema
<sinanswer> hola, busco respuesta sobre una cosa , pero necesito la aportacion de los aqui presentes , ¿es posible?
<gustavo_> dylan66,  alguna otra idea ?
<dylan66> sigue sin andar startupmanager?
<dylan66> prueba en consola el comando sudo update-grub2
<gustavo_> dylan66,  tampoco levanto  http://pastebin.com/K28ByJ10
<sinanswer> hay algun canal de ubuntu en lengua -es desde donde se pueda preguntar libremente sobre ubuntu?
<dylan66> tienes ubuntu 11.10?
<gustavo_> 10.04
<mimecar> sinanswer: si no dices la pregunta, no
<dylan66> la otra posibilidad es agregar la entrada manualmente
<dylan66> en /etc/grub.d/40_custom creo que es
<dylan66> yo nunca tuve que hacer eso
<sinanswer> mimecar parece ser que eres el unico que escuchas , todos los presentes que veo deben de estar de paso o no?
<mimecar> no, pero en el canal preguntas directamente
<mimecar> no preguntas si puedes preguntar algo que no has dicho
<dsoto> sinanswer: cual es tu pregunta?
<sinanswer> dsoto bien suongo que alguno de los presentes habra usado con ubuntu alguna vez algun servicio vpn basado en pptp , quisiera saber que servicios usan , su nombre
<mimecar> eso no lo preguntastes ayer?
<sinanswer> eso lo contestaron ayer???
<dsoto> sinanswer: no he usado vpn con ubuntulog
<mimecar> sinanswer: en redes empresariales se usa
<gustavo_> dylan66,  realice lo del comentario n5 http://is.gd/d7dcjz
<sinanswer> por ahora yo los busco gratuitos y que funcionen con ubuntu en pptp
<sinanswer> alguien usa alguno , nombres?
<mimecar> ¿quieres montar un servidor para una VPN?
<mimecar> son conexiones punto a punto, no tiene mucho sentido conectarte  a algo fuera de tu control
<sinanswer> mimecar para montarme una vpn supongo que necesitare un servidor propio , pero acaso  no seria mejor usar una vpn conformada por una red extensa de servidores?
<mimecar> y que haces con el otro extremo de la conexión ?
<gustavo> dylan66,  ahora que recuerdo fue tras haber instalado mint que dejo de funcionar si elimino toda esa partición retomará todo a su normalidad o ni queriendo ?
<mimecar> gustavo: depende de donde tengas /boot
<gustavo> y como se donde esta boot lo busco en las particiones desde el gparted ?
<sinanswer> mimecar creo que estas hablando de una vpn de control remoto o de escritorio eso no es la  clase de vpn que busco usar
<mimecar> una VPN te permite acceder de forma segura al otro extremo de la comunicación
<mimecar> para acceder a todos los recursos, no un escritorio remoto
<gustavo> hice eso y ya no aparece mint al actualizar l grub pero sigue sin aparecer wxp
<sinanswer> mimecar ok si es eso sera mas segura para lo que busco conectarme a una vpn de redes?
<mimecar> ¿que entiendes por una vpn de redes?
<sinanswer> no a una vpn propia o casera
<sinanswer> hecha por mi mismo y con pocos recursos
<dylan66> gustavo, desde gparted te permite montar la particion de xp?
<mimecar> sinanswer: en un extremo tendrás a tu equipo, ¿que es lo que tendrás al otro extremo de la VPN?
<sinanswer> tendre otra pc haciendo de vpn al conectarme a ella , pero no sera menos segura que vpn comercial que dispone de mas pcs y recursos?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> la VPN se hace entre dos equipos, no influye que existan más equipos
<sinanswer> pero para que no te rastreen no sera mas segura la vpn comercial llena de tuneles?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> lo que tu dices es un proxy
<mimecar> no una vpn
<sinanswer> bien debe ser un  servicio de proxies vpn
<ubuntu> Ahora si que estoy en problemas no me inicia ni ubuntu
<mimecar> sinanswer: puedes usar Tor
<mimecar> al usar cifrado tu conexión será más lenta
<sinanswer> tor con flash player y el java muy mala cosa aparte de que es lentisimo
<fzeta> hi!
<mimecar> todas las conexiones de ese tipo te quitarán ancho de banda
<sinanswer> si pero tor es de los mas lentos que existen , y debes renunciar al java y al flash
<ubuntu> dylan66, reinstale el grub desde un livecd y sigo sin poder levantar wxp no tienes alguna otra idea ?
<mimecar> ubuntu tienes una entrada para xp en grub?
<ubuntu> a que te refieres si tengo una entrada ?
<mimecar> sin una entrada en la configuración que diga que tienes XP
<mimecar> no te saldrá
<ubuntu> hasta ayer funcionaba y luego de instalar lmint desapareció del grub eso pudo borrar la entrada ?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> ahora tu sistema está usando el grub que ha puesto linux mint
<ubuntu> ya borre la partición de mint y reinstale el grub desde un livecd de xubuntu, pero al actualizar los os no aparece
<mimecar> ¿borrastes todos los datos de la partición de mint?
<ubuntu> desde gparted eliminar partición solo eso
<mimecar> esa es una solución un poco bestia
<mimecar> en la partición de Mint estaban los datos de grub
<mimecar> ahora tendrás que reinstalar grub desde la partición de ubuntu
<ubuntu> desesperación debo entregar unas laminas echas en inventor y no entra la poron** de wxp
<ubuntu> mimecar,  reinstale el grub en la partición de ubuntu desde un live cd
<ubuntu> ubuntu lo detecta sin problemas Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-31-generic
<ubuntu> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-31-generic
<mimecar> teniendo una entrega no se hacen experimentos con el ordenador
<mimecar> en principio con update-grub debería detectarlo
<mimecar> no he llegado a hacerlo con grub 2
<AzoteLogiko> buenas
<ubuntu> mimecar,  con ninguno de los dos funciona http://pastebin.com/3ytgmWKX
<mimecar> la partición de windows te sale en gparted?
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> también la puedo montar y ver todos sus archivos
<mimecar> lo único es que añadas la entrada a mano en grub2
<ubuntu> mimecar,  puedo seguir esto ? http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/121121
<AzoteLogiko> ubuntu cuando tuve problemas con grub2 instalé el programa "Administrador de arranque" , cambie un parametro (el tiempo de espera por ejemplo) para que me actualizase todo y ... automagicamente, todo funcionó
<AzoteLogiko> se que no es la solucion hard-core con comandos, pero puedes probarla
<ubuntu> mimecar, y debería agregar algo como esto o no http://pastebin.com/2iRpBwVK ?
<ubuntu> AzoteLogiko, stratupmanager ?
<AzoteLogiko> ubuntu, exacto
<ubuntu> ya lo probé recién me da un error al iniciar y no detecta wxp
<mimecar> ubuntu ... el error no será que XP tiene algo mal?
<ubuntu> y si hasta antes de instalar mint funcionaba todo bien, eso provoco todo el problema, mint ..
<mimecar> ¿que dice el error?
<ubuntu> del startupmanager ?
<mimecar> el que dices que sale al iniciar el sistema
<ubuntu> a eso me parece que lo solucione al reinstalar el grub ya lo chequeo
<gustavo> el problema al iniciar se solucionó
<gustavo> pero no aparece wxp
<mimecar> añade la entrada a mano
<canihojr> buenas
<dylan66> gustavo cuando instalste mint elegiste que montara window con las extensiones window?
<mimecar> hola peque
<gustavo> dylan66, no
<dylan66> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626140 ahi hay alguno ejemplos de como crear una entrada
<dylan66> deberias cambiar por tus datos de particion y uuid
<gustavo> buenisimo
<gustavo> gracias!
<gustavo> sda5 sería hd0,4 cierto ?
<mimecar> puedes probarlo
<gustavo> con update-grub ?
<mimecar> añades la entrada a los menús de grub
<mimecar> y después update-grub
<gustavo> por que a mi no me sale nad aen este archivo En general, este archivo es /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<mimecar> no te saldrá nada
<mimecar> ese archivo no lo usa grub2
<dylan66> en grub 2 debes ir a /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<gustavo> ahh perdón
<ubuntu> Saludos!
<ubuntu> Tengo el siguiente problema. Acabo de actualizar a 11.10 y no logro cargar el GRUB.
<ubuntu> Me pudieran ayudar?
<ubuntu> Help me..
<AzoteLogiko> ubuntu, http://betamina.com/linux/modificar-el-grub-en-ubuntu/
<ubuntu> AzoteLogiko, Vale! A ver...
<granjero> hola, alguien sabe como interpretar esto: note: 'dlopen@@GLIBC_2.1' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.6.1/../../../i386-linux-gnu/libdl.so so try adding it to the linker command linees al dar "make" luego de "./configure" el paquete de medusa2.aca la salida de make completa http://paste.ubuntu.com/755001/0
<TDK> Cuál es el comando para iniciarlo desde la cónsola?
<TDK> Cómo soluciono esto: "grub-mkconfig couldn't be executed successfully. error message:
<TDK>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."???
<AzoteLogiko> tienes que desmontar la unidad con la que estas trabajando
<AzoteLogiko> umount /dev/loquesea
<TDK> AzoteLogiko, Estoy desde un LiveCd.
<TDK> Desmonto la unidad donde está Ubuntu?
<AzoteLogiko> cual es el comando que introduces para que te salte ese error?
<TDK> Iniciar el grub-customizer.
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado ese comando?
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, prueba esto. Sistema > Utilidad de discos y desmonta lo que necesites
<AzoteLogiko> pero no veo claro lo que estas haciendo ...
<TDK> Simplemente hago sudo grub-customizer
<TDK> Pasa lo sigueinte, yo usaba (hasta hace una hora) 10.04. Hoy quise actualizar a 11.10 (cabe denotar que en mi pc hay 2 disco duros. 1.- con Ubuntu y el otro con Guindows)
<TDK> Al cambiar a 11.10 me dañó el Grub.
<TDK> Y ahora lo que quiero es acomodar el grub, siguiendo la guía que me pasó AzoteLogiko instalé el grub-customizer y cuando lo intento iniciar me lanza ese error.
<mimecar> ese programa es para grub2?
<AzoteLogiko> aaahhh perdon, habia mirado mal. lo que tienes entonces es que montar la unidad, no desmontarla
<TDK> mimecar, Ni idea. Ese me lo pasó AzoteLogiko
<TDK> mimecar, Disculpe, pero si leyó lo que me sucede y lo que intento hacer?
<TDK> AzoteLogiko, Ese programa es para grub2?
<AzoteLogiko> si si, es para grub2
<mimecar> he leído que quieres recuperar grub
<TDK> mimecar, Si. Tenía Ubuntu 10.04 y ahora pasé al 11.10
<TDK> Y al iniciar mi pc, me dijo que me faltaba el grub y debía recuperarlo.
<mimecar> ¿has hecho las actualizaciones intermedias? 10.04 => 10.10 ...?
<TDK> Borré por completo el 10.04 mimecar
<TDK> Y si, mi anterior 10.04 estaba actualizado.
<mimecar> si has hecho una instalación limpia de la 11.10 no puedes tener errores con grub
<TDK> mimecar, Me dices entonces que instalé mal?
<mimecar> ¿modificastes algo en el equipo antes del fallo?
<TDK> Por eso mismo dejé que el sistema montara el mismo las partciones.
<TDK> Para no crear conflictos.
<mimecar> en el primer inicio del sistema ya te pasaba el error?
<Vicente> Hola buenas noches,cuando intento recargar repositores me aparece este error
<TDK> Este es mi primer inicio.
<TDK> Y lo que hice fue iniciar por el LiveCd.
<mimecar> TDK: ¿que dice el error? (copialo)
<TDK> grub-mkconfig couldn't be executed successfully. error message:
<TDK>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Vicente> duplicate source.list.entry http:/canonical............
<TDK> mimecar, Eso dice.
<Vicente> alguien me puede ayudar?
<TDK> Vicente, Es que ya tienes el repositorio.
<mimecar> TDK: ¿cuando inicias tu sistema?
<TDK> Ah no.
<mimecar> Vicente: tienes una entrada duplicada en tu archivo sources.list
<Vicente> y como puedo evitar que me salga ese error?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin tu sources.list
<TDK> mimecar Cuando inicio me dice algo como: grub rescue.
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> TDK: lo que se me ocurre es que parte de tu instalación antigua interfiera en la nueva
<mimecar> tienes grub configurado para los datos de la 10.04
<mimecar> y has borrado esa partición
<TDK> mimecar, Y cómo soluciono?
<mimecar> en que particiones has instalado ubuntu 11.10?
<Vicente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/755422/
<TDK> mimecar, En un disco separado al que tiene Guindows.
<TDK> Con sus 3 particiones, raíz, home y swap...
<mimecar> TDK: ¿son las mismas que tenías con la 10.04?
<mimecar> Vicente: eso no es el contenido de tu sources.list
<mimecar> ¿estas usando lucid?
<Vicente> a no?
<Vicente> perdon
<TDK> mimecar, Revisando en "utilidades del disco" encontré que el disco me dice (al intentar realizar una prueba del sistema): "The device is busy Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system"
<TDK> mimecar, Si.
<Vicente> como accedo a el?
<mimecar> Vicente: está en /etc/apt/sources.list
<chilicuil> para mandar a imprimir a un servidor ldp necesito instalar samba?
<chilicuil> %s/samba/cups/g
<Vicente> no se llegar ahí
<TDK> si.
<TDK> Vicente, Escribe en la terminal : /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vicente> me dice permiso denegado
<TDK> Vicente, Escribe en la terminal : sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> Vicente: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> gksudo / gksu
<TDK> mimecar, Entonces debo montar por completo el 11.10?
<Vicente> command not found
<mimecar> TDK: las particiones son iguales?
<TDK> mimecar, Son las mismas del 10.04
<mimecar> tendrás que reinstalar grub desde las particiones de la 11.10
<Vicente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/755440/
<mimecar> Vicente: líneas 48 y 49
<mimecar> quita una
<TDK> mimecar, Cómo lo hago?
<Vicente> eliminados
<mimecar> Vicente: has quitado 1 solo no?
<mimecar> TDK: con grub2 no lo he hecho
<mimecar> con grub1 si que lo se hacer
<TDK> mimecar, Entonces me instalo de nuevo todo el sistema?
<Vicente> la cague,quite las 2
<Vicente> la copio del paste?
<mimecar> TDK: no, alguno del canal sabrá como hacerlo
<mimecar> Vicente: si, menos mal que te he dicho que quitaras una :P
<Vicente> se me fue el dedo
<Vicente> ya esta
<Vicente> me sale el mismo error
<mimecar> ¿has guardado el archivo?
<Vicente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/755451/
<Vicente> si
<mimecar> ¿has actualizado el listado de repositorios?
<Vicente> le di a recargar
<mimecar> ¿que error te sale ahora?
<Vicente> me quedo muerto.....desapareció el error
<Vicente> mimecar,me recomendarías pasar del 10.4 al11
<mimecar> depende del uso de tu ordenador
<Vicente> bastante casero
<mimecar> si quieres un sistema muy estable, 10.04
<mimecar> programas recientes, 11.10
<Vicente> solo que me da muchos dolores de cabeza el compiz,el docky y algunas cositas mas
<Vicente> tengo que estar configurándolo cada 2x3
<Vicente> no puedo actualizar el amsn
<Vicente> por ejemplo
<Vicente> cuestion de permisos
<mimecar> ¿el amsn es de los repositorios oficiales?
<elx> quit
<Vicente> no lo se seguro creo que si esta en synamptic
<mimecar> puede estar en synaptic y ser de un repositorio externo
<mimecar> ¿que error te da al actualizar amsn?
<Vicente> no me deja actualizar sus aplicaciones no tengo permiso para instalarlas
<mimecar> pon el error exacto
<Vicente> voy a desinstalarlo y l instalare de nuevo a ver
<Vicente> mimecar,vuelvo a instalar amsn y me sale otra vez el mismo error
<Vicente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/755474/
<Vicente> pero no lo veo dplicado
<mimecar> pon el error que te sale en pastebin
<Vicente> es el mismo qe antes
<Vicente> duplicate source.........
<mimecar> instala amsn desde la consola y pon toda la información en pastebin
<Vicente> cual es el comando?no suelo usar la consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install amsn
<mimecar> estaré dos minutos más
<Vicente> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/755481/
<mimecar> AMSN ya está en su versión más reciente
<mimecar> no tienes errores
<Vicente> si pero a intentar instalarlo desde synaptic me salio el mismo error..no lo entiendo
<Vicente> el de duplicate source
<mimecar> synaptic y la consola tienen que dar la misma información
<Vicente> voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa y te cuento en otro momento gracias y que descanses
<mimecar> yo desconecto ya
<mimecar> buenas noches
<Vicente> buenas noches
<point> buenas tengo una pregunta sobre ubuntu 10.10
<canihojr> point, dispara directamente, alguien sabrá algo :P
<point> lo que pasa es que necesito que el proceso "genome-panel" deje de iniciar al arrancar el sistema alguien me podría indicar como hacer esto
<point> es que tengo instalado el awn y cunado inicia me dice que hay un área de notificación ejecutándose y que debo de cerrarla y esa otra area de notificación es la de genomel-panel
<point> a y tengo XFCE
<dabor> point, desactiva el area de notificacion del panel
<dabor> point, antes tenis gnome?
<dabor> cuac
<dabor> cuac
<point> perdón que pena tuve un problema con la conexion
<point> no yo nunca tuve gnome es mas mi sistema es xubuntu
<point> eso simplemente apareció un dia que estuve haciendo pruebas con mi sistema y creo que ise una actualizacion
<point> dabor, me puedes decir por favor como desactivo el panel
<esmirlin> alguien ha intentado instalar bumblebee o ironhide para una nvidia híbrida?
<point>  lo que pasa es que necesito que el proceso "genome-panel" deje de iniciar al arrancar el sistema alguien me podría indicar como hacer esto es que tengo instalado el awn y cunado inicia me dice que hay un área de notificación ejecutándose y que debo de cerrarla y esa otra area de notificación es la de genomel-panel a y tengo XFCE
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-01
<dabor> point, ni idea si XFCE usa gnome-panel para algo, si no lo usa lo podrias renombrar o desintalar ( a lo bestia)
<point> como sea pero ya estoy cansado de tener que abrir el monitor del sistema para matar el proceso
<dabor> point, sudo mv /usr/bin/gnome-panel /usr/bin/gnome-panel-copia (cualquier cosa lo vuelves al nombre original)
<dabor> disulpas por lo desprolijo de la sugerencia
<point> ya lo intente y al inicial el sistema me da un error
<point> y me toca renombrarlo de nuevo
<point> yo digo es de alguna forma de evitar que este proceso se cargue al inicio de la seccion
<cousteau> point, no hay algo así como "aplicaciones al inicio"?
<cousteau> si no, se entra en ~/.config/autostart (creo) y se borra a lo bestia
<cousteau> o mejor, se mueve a otro directorio
<point> lo voy a intentar a ver que pasa
<point> porque con la opción de "programas al inicio" no lo e podido hacer
<fij0> hola, alguien conoce algun software para clonar discos de diferente tamanio ?
<ayudita> hola
<ayudita> saben como cambiar el propietario y grupo de "Sistema de Archivos" que cambie por error?
<ayudita> hola?
<geekha> hola
<geekha> alguien tiene conocimientos de python que me de una mano
<FerchoLP> hola, alguien sabe de algún programa de consola que abra un archivo y escrolee solo hasta el final a medida que el archivo crece?
<FerchoLP> es decir, actualmente abro un archivo log con "less"
<FerchoLP> y siempre miro el final presionando END. Para refrescarlo aprieta R y luego END de nuevo, lo que busco es algo que tenga ese comportamiento automáticamente
<FerchoLP> como si fuera un "cat" que no termina sino que va imprimiendo las nuevas líneas a medida que el archivo log crece
<FerchoLP> seguro hay alguna manera muy tonta de hacerlo pero no sé cuál es :/
<casa_> ayuda, necesito crear un instalador de ubuntu 11.10 usb, pero unebootin me da error
<Artemis3> FerchoLP, tail -f
<xangua> ubuntu trae su propia herramienta: usb creator y en ubuntu.com también te muestra como hacerlo con otro programa en windows casa_
<casa_> desde debian
<casa_> perdon por no aclarar
<FerchoLP> Gracias Artemis3 ! me imaginé que había una forma sencilla de hacerlo pero no sabía cuál era :)
<Artemis3> FerchoLP, tambien hay un head pero nunca lo uso
<FerchoLP> buenísimo, también descargué gnome-system-log que está muy bueno, aunque voy a usar principalmente tail en terminales
<tabunet> Hola buenas noches
<tabunet> Alguien sabe cómo poder configurar las esquinas activas en Ubuntu 11.10 sin utilizar Ubuntu Tweak, sólo con las opciones de compiz?
<unknow> (Reconozco que este es un "problema necio") Pero, pasa lo siguiente, al iniciar mi Emphaty -Ubuntu 11.10- este se inicia y luego se cierra automáticamente, alguien me pudiera ayudar en esto?
<Jorge-42-Concep> Perdón, activé la opción de ubicar la posición del puntero con la tecla "control" y ahora la quiero deshacer pero no me acuerdo cómo hacerlo....
<unknow> Cómo soluciono este error? "X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)"???
<unknow> Sale al lanzar el comando: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<ivedci89> bencer:  m4v m4r71x cómo reproduzco archivos mp3 ó ogg desde la terminal sin modo grafico alguno?
<ivedci89> hackvier:
<ivedci89> flypp:
<ivedci89> em:
<ivedci89> elsimio:
<ivedci89> deavid:  FerchoLP fzeta GatoLoko juchipilo
<FerchoLP> ni idea, tal vez el VLC permita un modo de consola
<ivedci89> ah buena esa... pruebo a ver que hay
<FerchoLP> ivedci89 fijate que hay un paquete que se llama "moc" que según la descripción es para eso
<FerchoLP> "music on console"
<ivedci89> muy bien...
<ivedci89> FerchoLP:  GRACIAS
<FerchoLP> :)
<Bruno_4816> hola amigos, les hago una consulta, he buscado por todos lados pero solo encuentro como cambiar de tamaño...lo que necesito es cambiar de ubicacion los iconos de unity 2d, alguien sabe como?
<Bruno_4816> en ubuntu 11.10
<FerchoLP> no sé, la verdad no he usado unity
<Bruno_4816> alguien tiene experiencia con unity 2d?
<ivedci89> FerchoLP:   lo instale a moc, pero hago por ejemplo moc ogg.ogg y no pasa nada... me dice que no existe el programa
<FerchoLP> me parece que el comando es mocp
<FerchoLP> ivedci89
 * CanihoJR buenassss
<Slnc> buenas
<sisa_> alguien sabe como puedo bajar el siguiente enlace con alguna aplicacion de musica ? http://www.rlp.com.ni/files/sinfronteras/111121.m3u
<lautarus> sisa_, creo que con mplayer
<sisa_> pero es un m3u supongo que ese tipo de fichero solo se puede escuchar, se podra grabar en el cache y luego convertirlo pero no se con que aplicacion
<sisa_> lautarus:
<lautarus> mplayer
<lautarus> (no recuerdo el comando hace mucho) pero sí se puede, podés preguntar en #mplayer (inglés)
<lautarus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985722 sisa_
<sisa_> lo veo....
<pikislabis> wget  http://www.radiolaprimerisima.com/files/sinfronteras/111121.mp3
<lautarus> más fácil pikislabis , se agraadece para mí también
<sisa_> lautarus: mimms que lo he visto en sinaptic es un descargador de flujo par mplayer, voy a probarlo, sera eso que indica el enlace que me pasarte?
<lautarus> no se lo que es mimms, pero justo ahora estoy por probar el -dumpstream -dumpfile
<sisa_> donde esta dumpstream...
<lautarus> lee el primer enlace es una de las opciones de mplayer para hacer un dump de 1 archivo
<lautarus> tambien util si se quiere bajar cualquier video
<sisa_> pero como lo hago correr, en un terminal?
<lautarus> si, pero a mi no me funciona, me interesa voy a investigar
<sisa_> instala mimms desde psinaptic.... a ver si te va...
<lautarus> estoy probando el wget como dijo más arriba el amigo
<sisa_> que es el wget?
<lautarus> me está guardando 1 mp3 pero no sé que pasa luego, con el siguiente tema ...
<lautarus> 1 programa hombre, muy util, es para descargar de inet
<lautarus> terminal por supuesto
<lautarus> Por terminal*
<lautarus> sisa_, buena radio :-)
<sisa_> a mi no me va ni pa tras....
<lautarus> sisa_, yo usé " wget url 11.mp3 " y listo
<lautarus> prueba este que va de lujo
<sisa_> vale, esta es la direccion que quiero bajar en mp3 como lo hiciste?
<sisa_> http://www.rlp.com.ni/files/sinfronteras/111128.m3u
<lautarus> sisa_, yo usé " wget URL 11.mp3 " y listo
<sisa_> donde lo guarda?
<lautarus> ah con m3u no sé, estoy buscando, pero mientras puede utilizar el wget
<sisa_> el wget donde coloca el fichero??
<lautarus> y lo guarda según donde estés parado, si abres 1 terminal, supongo que en tu directorio home
<lautarus> ó puede hacerte 1 directorio para guardarlos, ' mkdir ~/sisa/radio ' por ej.
<lautarus> cd /radio y le das Al wget nomás, vas a ver con que rapidez lo guarda ... si tienes algún problema y no puedes por el ancho de banda o algo así, yo te lo subo, no tengo probs.
<lautarus> pesa 13mb :)
<sisa_> puedes poner exactamente lo que escribiste en el terminal?
<lautarus> ya lo tengo es muy fácil
<sisa_> cd /radio no tengo ese directorio por lo uqe pondre cd /descarga
<lautarus> ok vale sisa_ dónde tú quieras
<sisa_> que pusiste luego de wget?
<lautarus> utilizé mplayer
<lautarus> pero hay algo que no va porque se cortó la conexión
<lautarus> mplayer -cache 1024 -playlist http://www.rlp.com.ni/files/sinfronteras/111121.m3u -dumpstream -dumpfile radio_nicaragua.mp3
<lautarus> Server returns 416: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
<lautarus> nop_streaming_read error : Bad file descriptor
<sisa_> claro, es que wget me descarga pero en m3u yo lo que quiero es bajar y convertir a mp3 u otro formato
<sisa_> pues ese es el problema que tengo con cualquier aplicacion de musica que use, se corta la conexion o algo pasa del otro lado...
<lautarus> sisa_, leíste más arriba?, yo tengo problemas para bajarlo, me baja siempre lo mismo.
<sisa_> ya lo se, a mi me pasa lo mismo...
<lautarus> ah ya veo, no sé qué será, es cuestión de investigar los mensajes de error que tira mplayer ó wget, aunque este ultimo no me tira ninguno
<sisa_> prueba con esta direccion que se que esta bien pues ya lo baje en guindos con real player... http://www.rlp.com.ni/files/sinfronteras/111121.m3u
<lautarus> ya probé con esa sisa_
<sisa_> y?
<lautarus> y pasa lo que dije, se corta
<lautarus> Server returns 416: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
<lautarus> nop_streaming_read error : Bad file descriptor
<lautarus> hay que investigar que cuernos significa esto ultimo supongo yo
<sisa_> porfa, escribe exactamente que pones en el ternimal?
<lautarus> sisa_, estoy usando lo siguiente y se escucha ok:
<lautarus> mplayer -playlist http://www.rlp.com.ni/files/sinfronteras/111121.m3u
<lautarus> eso funciona, estoy escuchando la radio, la cuestión es dumpearlo... pero no sé cómo, mejor dicho sé pero no funciona (sería lo mismo:-)
<sisa_> claro yo lo escucho asi pero se corta. si le das, estando en el terminal, con la flecha drechoa o izquierda, adelantas o atrasas pero se corta, ocurre lo mismo con cualquier aplicacion.
<sisa_> lo unico seria convertirlo. si pones en un terminal mplayer te pedira que especifiques opciones, quizas veas una de convertir file
<lautarus> si es cierto, ahora le puse el puerto a ver sifurula
<lautarus> pero lo que yo bajé ya lo tengo en mp3
<sisa_> ahh pero es que ya estaba en formato mp3
<lautarus> sí
<sisa_> o si esta en m3u en el codigo esta ordenado que se baja en formato mp3.
<bencer> http://www.meneame.net/story/empresa-zaragoza-consigue-inversion-1m-competir-microsoft-usando :)
<lautarus> sisa_,  $mplayer -cache 1024 -playlist http://www.rlp.com.ni/files/sinfronteras/111121.m3u -dumpstream -dumpfile radio_nicaragua.mp3 (esto me funcionó bien)
<sisa_> no se para?
<lautarus> no, me dumpeó 58:54 min
<sisa_> pero que escribes en el terminal exactamente? esto: $mplayer -cache 1024 -playlist http://www.rlp.com.ni/files/sinfronteras/111121.m3u -dumpstream -dumpfile radio_nicaragua.mp3
<lautarus> estoy escuchando y está ok, no sé qué pasó, por ahí la falta de -cache 1024, nunca se sabe
<lautarus> sí sisa_ eso exactamente, pruébalo
<seba266> hola alguien seba si existe un paquete un parche para cambiar el genome del escritorio
<xangua> seba266: en español¿
<seba266> hola alguien sebe si existe un paquete un parche para cambiar el genome del escritorio del ubuntu 11.11 para cambiarlo al menu clasico de ubuntu
<xangua> !nounity
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.10 usa GNOME 3 con !unity por defecto. Para usar GNOME Shell, instala el paquete "gnome-shell" e investiga en "gnome-tweak-tool" - Para usar GNOME fallback mode, que es similar a GNOME 2, instala "gnome-panel" - En Ubuntu 11.04 mira !clásico.
<xangua> y se escribe gnome...
<seba266> como sea xangua  la verdad que la ùltima version de ubuntu es muy incomoda usarlo. el roden que le an puesto al menu es algo re incomodo
<seba266> haaa que grande xangua  vos ya lo has heco te ha funcionado bien ?
<xangua> uso lucid
<sisa_> lautarus: me sale esto: No se ha encontrado la orden «-cache», quizás quiso decir: La orden «ccache» del paquete «ccache» (main)-cache: orden no encontrada
<sisa_> lautarus: me sale esto: No se ha encontrado la orden «-cache», quizás quiso decir: La orden «ccache» del paquete «ccache» (main)-cache: orden no encontrada
<seba266> yo uso maverik pero si existe una version mas reciente por algo serà
<lautarus> sisa_, estamos usando mplayer...
<sisa_> he escrito en el terminal esto exactamente: $mplayer -playlist -cache 1024 http://www.rlp.com.ni/files/sinfronteras/111121.m3u -dumpstream -dumpfile radio_nicaragua.mp3
<lautarus> sisa_, sacale el $
<lautarus> :-)
<sisa_> NNNHHH
<sisa_> problema: Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: www.rlp.com.ni
<sisa_> lautarus: Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: www.rlp.com.ni
<lautarus> sisa_, existe 1 problema que no sé cuál es, pero intenta de nuevo, a mi me dumpeó ok. Con esa orden.
<lautarus> Se corta después de ese mensaje ?
<sisa_> si
<sisa_> parece que va, lo estoy adelantando con flecha derecha y avanza sin cortar....
<lautarus> yo estoy escuchándolo pero intenté como 7 veces más o menos
<lautarus> bien, ok. veamos....
<keysatara> Hooola
<keysatara> estoy probando esto del IRC
<keysatara> hay alguien??
<lautarus> 48 menos los bots...
<keysatara> bueno , almenos veo que no estoy solo..
<keysatara> jajaja
<keysatara> probando
<keysatara> ......
<Nobodyishome> cuando se trata de redes, que signficia loopback?
<pertutatis> hola, me he comprado un reproductor MP4 samsung YP-Z3, ¿alguien sabe como manejarlo en ubuntu?
<sisa_> lautarus: no se como, pero se me bajo el fichero en mp3 pero no se como lo hice? como le diste el nombre: -dumpfile radio_nicaragua.mp3
<lautarus> sisa_, no te entiendo la pregunta, y me alegro de que lo hayas bajado ya. Para mi tambien es un misterio pero leyendo en google encontre esto:
<sisa_> tengo este fichero en mi carpeta: radio_nicaragua.mp3
<sisa_> pero no se como se bajo?
<lautarus> http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E416_es.html
<sisa_> no se que escribi
<lautarus> jaja
<lautarus> bueno fijate en la terminal con la flecha arriba cuál fue tu ultimo comando y listo el pollo.
<fosco_> pertutatis, en principio simplemente al conectarlo ya lo tendrás disponible en el navegador de archivos
<pertutatis> puedo ver los archivos pero no me deja copiar nada y tampoco lo detecta banshee o rhythmbox
<fosco_> pertutatis, quizá sea un tema de permisos, puedes comprobarlo abriendo un terminal y ejecutando gksu nautilus
<fosco_> si desde esa ventana sí que te deja es una cuestion de permisos
<fosco_> si no te deja es que el aparato tiene algún tipo de protección contra escritura
<pertutatis> pruebo
<pertutatis> se ha colgado copiando... :(
<sisa_> lautarus: que hace la orden -dumpfile ?
<lautarus> dumpea ó guarda archivo
<lautarus> siempre usando -dumpstream , o -dumpaudio/-dumpvideo, según creo, hace mucho que no hago un man mplayer, podrías hacerlo y pispeeear ahi
<sisa_> vale, vale, me queda claro, a veces olvido el man
<pertutatis> reinicio esto
<pertutatis> (gracias)
<lautarus> sisa_, no te olvides de San Google :-)
<lautarus> (que hoy nos ayudó bastante)
<sisa_> lautarus: ya, lo que pasa es que a veces, como en este caso, no se por donde iniciar la busqueda en sangoogle
<lautarus> mete palabras a lo loco, algo siempre sale
<fosco_> xD
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> actualice a la 11.10 pero quiero saber si hay manera de mover la barra de tarea en la parte de abajo
<fosco_> rbndj8, oficialmente no
<fosco_> había una modifcación que hizo un usuario, pero no estoy seguro de que funcione bien
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> es k es muy incomo trabajar con ella asi
<rbndj8> pero k se puede hacer
<fosco_> puedes poner que se oculte siempre y usar algun dock tipo docky o avant
<rbndj8> ok como lo puedo hacer para poner uno de los dos k me dices
<FerchoLP> yo lo solucioné usando Xubuntu :P
<fosco_> rbndj8, sudo apt-get install docky
<Nobodyishome> fosco_,
<Nobodyishome> cuando se trata de redes, que signficia loopback?
<Nobodyishome> lo del ifconfig por ejemplo
<fosco_> la interfaz lo
<Nobodyishome> que si hago un ifconfig me dice lo y luego loopback
<Nobodyishome> que es la interfaz lo?¿
<Nobodyishome> entiendo lo de ethx
<Nobodyishome> pero no lo de lo
<fosco_> una interfaz básica que tienen todos los unix y que sirve para comunicaciones de red en localhost
<Nobodyishome> ah -.-
<Nobodyishome> ok gracias fosco_
<sisa_> hola, que aplicacion hay para editar, cortar, añadir solo audio? vamos, para editar audio?
<lautarus> audacity creo, algo así
<sisa_> ahhh si
<lautarus> a ver, busca sisa_ sudo apt-cache search audacity y ve que dice
<lautarus> audacity - editor de audio multiplataforma y rápido
<lautarus> Ok, es ese, yo tambien lo necesito -me hiciste acordar-, gracias
<sisa_> si a ver si ya lo tengo...
<sisa_> http://www.muylinux.com/2009/04/16/10-editores-de-audio-para-linux/
<Pulpo> buenas tardes, una consulta active los drivers de mi targeta Nvidia Gforce 9400 gt pero siempre que reinicio tengo que configurarla de nuevo a 1024 x 768 porque siempre arranca con 600 x 800
<lautarus> nvidia-settings es el programa necesario Pulpo -creo-
<Pulpo> lautarus, gracias por responder, precisamente es lo que hago a lo que me refiero es a como hago para que quede grabado y siempre levante en 1024 x 768 y no tener que estar siempre entrando a nvidia-setting
<lautarus> dale a guardar Pulpo
<Pulpo> me sale un error
<Pulpo> supuestamente luego o guarda pero siempre me sale un error primero
<Pulpo> ahora estoy en una maquina con windows en mi trabajo pero ya me canse de tener con cambiar la resolucion todos los dias
<Pulpo> hay alguna forma de editarlo manualmente
<fosco_> si, pero no creo que quieras hacerlo así
<Pulpo> motivo, razon o circunstancia amigo fosco_
<fosco_> el archivo de texto es complicado
<fosco_> puedes editarlo manualmente con gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> pero ya te digo que es mucho mejor usar nvidia-settings
<Pulpo> le doy click en Save current configuration y me bota un error luego me pide mi clave root y supuestamente lo guarda pero al reiniciar debo nuevamente configurar la resolucion
<elsimio> hola
<SadlyMistaken> Buenas a todos, me estoy dando cuenta que existe un servidor USB, es decir PHP, APACHE, MySQL y PHPMYADMIN pero metido todo en un USB totalmente funcional, pero sólo encuentro versiones WINDOWS en google, alguien conoce una versión para Linux?
<Slnc> Pulpo, lo haces como root ?
<Pulpo> me pide mi clave de root
<Pulpo> como entro como root
<Slnc> digo iniciarlo como root
<Slnc> probablemente el error sea que no te lo guarda y luego te pide la clave
<Pulpo> creo que asi es
<Pulpo> como ingreso como root a nvidia-settings?
<Slnc> sudo /usr/bin/nidia.....
<Pulpo>  sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<Pulpo> asi esta bien
<Pulpo>  sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<Pulpo> gracias a todos probare ingresando como root
<Pulpo> o/
<fosco_> para aplicaciones gráficas es mejor usar gksu
<fosco_> tarde
<ax2to> exit
<ax2to> quit
<no_tengo>  /part
<Debiantino> buenas
<Debiantino> alguien podria darme una orientacion con respecto a codigo fuente linix?
<arp-> ?
<fosco_> Debiantino, plantea tus dudas claramente y sin rodeos
<lautarus> fosco_, Una pregunta, qué repo tengo que agregar para instalar las ultimas fuentes del kernel 3.x?
<fosco_> para las fuentes no uses repositorios
<fosco_> www.kernel.org
<lautarus> lo que pasa es que tengo que tener el vmlinuz digamosle asi instalado
<fosco_> no entiendo lo de "así instalado"
<lautarus> Yo instalé el linux-headers-3.1
<lautarus> junto con la image
<fosco_> los headers no son las fuentez
<fosco_> fuentes*
<lautarus> no no lo son ok.
<lautarus> yo me instalé: linux-headers-3.1 linux-headers-generic y linux-image, todo 3.1 es eso lo que hice , pero ahora no encuentro en ningún lao las fuentes
<lautarus> se comprende ahora fosco_ ? masomenos digo.
<fosco_> ninguno de esos paquetes son las fuentes
<lautarus> y en kernel.org no están las fuentes para mi versión nueva del kernel
<lautarus> eso , exacto
<fosco_> en www.kernel.org tienes las fuentes de todas las versiones
<lautarus> oki perdón debo haber buscado mal, porque en general utilizo las ultimas y ya. Pero gracias fosco_ sigo ahi a ver si la encuentro, tengo que compilar para 1 placa nueva, se agradece.
<fosco_> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/
<lautarus> Muchas gracias, le doy caña al filezilla....
<fosco_> compilar el kernel puede ser algo complicado si no lo has hecho nunca
<lautarus> em, si lo hice, en general tengo que darle "2 ó 3 pasadas"
<lautarus> :)
<lautarus> pero al final arranca
<fosco_> ok
<lautarus> igualemnte yo no necesito hacer eso, sino compilar 1 modulo nuevo para la version que estoy usando de mi kernel
<lautarus> (tengo las instrucciones anotadas para esto ultimo, nunca lo hice)
<fosco_> en ese caso para compilar el modulo no necesitas las fuentes del kernel
<fosco_> solo los headers
<fosco_> a menos que no tengas las fuentes de tu módulo
<lautarus> nop, no las tengo las fuentes del modulo, solo 1 patch para aplicarle al header, o como se llame.
<lautarus> archivos .o .h etc.
<lautarus> A ver estoy medio perdido fosco_ , yo tengo esto: uname -r     3.1.0-030100-generic , pero no encuentro la version correspondiente ahi en kernel.org
<fosco_> ah ok, entonces sí
<lautarus> que estoy haciendo mal?
<fosco_> mira la version exacta con dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<lautarus> ok
<fosco_> será la 3.1.0-algo
<lautarus> linux-image-3.1.0-030100-generic
<lautarus> esa es Exactamente.
<lautarus> fosco_, me leiste? gracias.
<lautarus> (voy a seguir buscando de mientras)
<lautarus> estoy descargando las fuentes linux-3.1.tgz espero que sea esa
<lautarus> .tar.bz2*
<mimecar> ¿estas descargando el código fuente del kernel?
<lautarus> mimecar, sí exacto
<lautarus> por qué?
<mimecar> ¿lo estas descargando desde el centro de software?
<lautarus> kernel.org
<lautarus> linux-3.1.tar.bz2
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve el código que hay en los repositorios?
<lautarus> pero en que repos? ah vos decis los del 3.0 , no esos no me sirven.
<mimecar> es los de ubuntu 11.10
<lautarus> necesito uno que tenga soporte para cx23885-alsa, para una placa nueva
<lautarus> tengo los repos por defecto, no se si estara bien o hay que agregar otros
<primer_> Buenas, quise instalar un servicio de navegacion segura en ubuntu y comprobe que el software de openvpn  esta bastante desactualizado todavia esta para la version 10.04 de ubuntu , quizas por eso no funcione ningun servicio de openvpn  en ubuntu , es probable?
<mimecar> primer_: usando la 10.04 no tendrás programas recientes
<primer_> mimecar en la pagina de openvpn su software para ubuntu solo esta disponible para 10.04 , para windows como siempre no problem
<mimecar> ya tienes clientes de vpn en los repositorios
<primer_> como cual y que no sea en kde?
<mimecar> gnome permite usar conexiones vpn en el gestor de redes
<primer_> si pero que en este caso depende del software de openvpn que esta desactualizado para los ubuntus
<primer_> y por eso dont work
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro que el gestor de redes de gnome usa esa versión de opnevpn?
<primer_> depende para usar de ese servicio del software de openvpn , confirmado
<mimecar> ¿has rellenado los datos de la conexión vpn?
<primer_> por eso la notificacion de error es no puedo arrancar el servicio vpn o algo asi parecido
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<primer_> si con los certificados desde n archivo de config automatizado
<primer_> ---------desde los archivos
<primer_> la 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<primer_> era importando el archivo de configuracion del servicio
<primer_> si todas pero el servicio de openvpn sigue siendo para ubuntu 10.04 aunque se supone que quizas deberia funcionar en las versiones superiores
<primer_> pero lo dudo , porque en windows debo de renovar continuamente el software de openvpn cada x tiempo para que funcionen los servicios
<mimecar> openvpn si que tiene actualizaciones
<mimecar> van por la 2.2.0 en ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> lucid tiene la 2.1
<mimecar> ¿que versión te dice la documentación del servidor que tienes que usar?
<primer_> puedes darme el link donde se ubica el archivo para su descarga , yo solo lo vi para ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> abres el centro de software y lo instalas
<mimecar> tienes que tener ese paquete ya instalado
<primer_> si resulta que el que me he descargado para ubuntu 10.04 era una version mas actual que la que tenia en los repos e ubuntu 11.04
<primer_> y tampoco funciona
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no has dicho todavía el error que te da
<mimecar> ni si has hecho la conexión con el gestor de redes
<primer_> si desde el gestor de redes hice la conexion pero sin resultado
<Slnc> como estas haciendo la conexión ?
<primer_> This release is also available as Debian Lenny and Ubuntu 10.04 packages for i386 and amd64 platforms. Instructions for verifying the signatures are available here.
<primer_> eso es el archivo disponible para ubuntu
<primer_> de openvpn
<mimecar> ¿que versión te has descargado del programa?
<primer_> la unica para ubuntu que ofrecen desde su pagina oficial
<mimecar> esa única que versión es
<primer_> http://build.openvpn.net/downloads/releases/ubuntu/10.04/
<mimecar> primer_: solo tienes que decir el número de versión
<primer_> openvpn_2.1.4-ubuntu0_i386.deb
<mimecar> es casi la misma que tienes en el sistema
<primer_> no veo otra mas reciente a esa version de openvpn aunque parece antigua
<mimecar> tu sistema tiene la 2.1.3
<mimecar> antigua por ?
<primer_> siempre la ofrecen para ubuntu 10.04 seguro que sirve para las demas versiones?
<cacotont> Hola!!! Verán, necesito un lector pdf para mi móvil nokia x6, y todos son de pago, los que encontré. Y con el adobe, no va muy rápido, ya que symbian es lento. Y adobe reader gratuito dan para mac y android. Pero para symbian, trial o pagar. Y la verdad es que con sólo para leer, no merece la pena pagar 3€. Mi pregunta es: ¿es posible instalar linux en mi móvil?
<cacotont> ya que yo con móviles, no estoy muy dominado...
<mimecar> primer_: si
<mimecar> cacotont: no
<cacotont> He oído un compañero mío de que se podía instalar android en el nokia x6,... no sé yo... ¿saben algo?
<mimecar> cacotont: si haces eso perderás la garantía (suponiendo que lo puedas hacer?
<primer_> y la distro tan chula de ubuntu para comodore se podria instalar en una pc de 32 bits?
<mimecar> sigue en el canal de oggtopic
<canihojr> buenas
<mimecar> primer_: comodore?
<mimecar> !ot cacotont
<kubot> cacotont: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<primer_> http://www.sied.com.ar/2011/11/commodore-os-vision-distro-de-linux_29.html
<cacotont> pues necesito un lector pdf firmado, y gratuito para nokia x6, ya que lo utilizo para estudiar y presentar trabajos a mis compañeros de estudio. ¿Me recomiendan alguno? si saben claro
<mimecar> cacotont: sigue en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> primer_: es una distribución normal
<cacotont> offtopic? no lo sabía. Es decir, tecleo #offtopic?
<primer_> con los emuladores para juegos de la comodore ya preconfigurado para usarla
<mimecar> !ot cacotont
<kubot> cacotont: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cacotont> a vale, ya lo entiendo, gracias
<tito_> tito
<tito_> hola
<primer_> mimecar ok revisare que archivo he instalado por si no hubiera instalado el mas reciente o el que pertenezca, y fuera esa la causa de su no funcionamiento
<Ignacio> Hola, Alguien sabe como borrar una particion desde terminal?
<Ignacio> ??
<Ignacio> ??
<primer_> ignacio y no es mas facil borrarla usando el clip del raton?
<primer_> yo lo hice de esa manera
<dylan66> fdisk -d "particion"
<Ignacio> dylan66:  Gracias
<Ignacio> Porque lo que quiero hacer es como algo "embarazozo"
<Ignacio> Porque quiero instalar ubuntu. desde un iso pero dentro del mismo ubuntu en otra particion.
<Ignacio> Es decir
<Ignacio> Instalar ubuntu desde un iso.
<dylan66> http://www.nopalitux.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=102:particiones-en-linux-con-fdisk&catid=2:tutorials&Itemid=10
<Ignacio> dylan66: eso ya lo vi, pero otra cosa
<Ignacio> Puedo instalarme ubuntu En una misma particion?
<dylan66> no sera mas facil con gparted
<Ignacio> Es decir, Es como que lo quiero borrar ubuntu y reinstalar
<Ignacio> pero no tengo ni cd ni usb
<InsektO> buenas tardes a todos
<Ignacio> !hola | InsektO
<kubot> InsektO: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<dylan66> esta la opcion de copiar una particion
<dylan66> pero no se si funcionara
<dylan66> ubuntu
<primer_> ignacio puedes usar el instalador de linux mint debian es muy facil con el borrar y crear nuevas particiones sin arruinar nada en tu disco
<Ignacio> dylan66:  Tengo 8gb de disco duro, pero solo me quedan 660 con la iso dentro
<Ignacio> primer_: Necesito un Pen?
<Ignacio> Esperen.
<mimecar> Ignacio: la iso la puedes arrancar con grub2
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Pero no tengo ni pen ni nada Me dices como hago?
<mimecar> pero tiene que estar en una partición diferente a la que formatearás
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Pero me quedan las particiones de intercambio y otras
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Si las borro no pasa nada?
<mimecar> que otras
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe donde subo una imagen
<Ignacio> asi se las muestro?
<mimecar> usa imagehack
<Ignacio> ok
<Ignacio> mimecar:  http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7558/pantallazoue.png
<Ignacio> mimecar:  La abristes?
<mimecar> si el disco tiene esas particiones no puedes hacer nada
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Porque..?
<mimecar> solo tienes una partición de datos
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Existe alguna forma de "robar" de mis 7.6Gb de una particion 700 mb
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Y las demás si las borro que pasa?
<mimecar> las demas es una partición de swap
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Pero si borro esas dos que pasara?
<mimecar> al sistema nada
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Entonces lo puedo hacer?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Crear una partición nueva y meter el iso en esta
<mimecar> puedes intentar eso
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Pero la iso la tengo que descomprimir dentro de esta partición?
<mimecar> no
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Ok! Despues me explicas eso de "grub2"
<mimecar> el cargador de ubuntu
<mimecar> si algo sale mal, te quedarás sin sistema
<mimecar> deberías tener un USB / CD
<Ignacio> no tengo :S
<julian> existe alguna forma de ver la clave de los usuarios en linux? siendo yo root?
<mimecar> julian: no
<Ignacio> julian:  Eso sería robar contraseñas. Para que quieres
<julian> mimecar, OK
<Ignacio> julian:  Para que quieres eso?
<julian> Ignacio, bueno siendo en mi propio sistema.. no es robar. :D....
<dylan66> puedes ver las contraseñas en etc/shadows
<Ignacio> dylan66:  No creo
<julian> por que necesito cambiarle la configuracion a un usuario remoto.. pero no recuerdo la contraseña. y no queria cambiarla.
<mimecar> dylan66: están cifradas
<dylan66> aunque no se ven las palabras
<julian> mimecar, si estan cifradas. exacto.
<dylan66> si borras cierta parte de la contraseña
<dylan66> se pueden volver a editar
<julian> dylan66, ? ah?
<julian> borrar cierta parte como asi?
<dylan66> hasta la parte que tiene ::55::33etc
<mimecar> no tengo tan claro eso
<dylan66> si se ratara de la de root por ejemplo
<dylan66> al hacer eso y reiniciar una vez que te logeas como root nuevamente te pide ingresar contraseña de nuevo
<dylan66> eso dices algnos tutoriales al menos
<julian> dylan66,  ahhhhh jejeje
<mimecar> dylan66: ya tiene la contraseña de root
<dylan66> yo no lo probe
<mimecar> guarda una copia de ese archivo
<dylan66> si un dia te olvidas de la root entras con un livecd y haces eso
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Ya tengo el iso en una partición ahora?
<Ignacio> mimecar: !?
<mimecar> configuras grub2 para que inicie desde la iso
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Que es grub2?
<mimecar> el gestor de  arranque
<Ignacio> a ok
<mimecar> deberías tener un usb antes de borrar las particiones
<Ignacio> mimecar:  No pasa nada.
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Instalare "tine core"
<mimecar> si algo interrumpe la instalación no tendrás sistema
<Ignacio> mimecar:  No pasa nada. Cuando me compren un pen lo instalo de nuevo. el SO
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Podre instalar cuando quiera ubuntu no?
<mimecar> en principio si
 * xoan buenas
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Una pregunta cuanto ocupa ubuntu 8.04. el iso..
<mimecar> menos de 700 MB
<mimecar> esa versión no la debe sinstalar
<Ignacio> krajo!
<Ignacio> jaja Encontre uno que ocupa 50mb con interfaz gráfica me bajo ese ;)
<Ignacio> Ah, no tengo el coso ese de arranque. Donde lo instalo
<mimecar> Ignacio: eso no parece ubuntu
<mimecar> el cargador se instala con ubuntu
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es una versión especial para estudiantes
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Ya estoy en el Administrador de arranque
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar la forma de configurar grub2 para que use la iso
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Me ayudas :(
<mimecar> no he trabajado con grub 2
<cousteau> Ignacio, seguro que no te has bajado ubuntu-minimal?
<Ignacio> cousteau:  No
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Cual es ese
<cousteau> uno que no viene con nada
<cousteau> sólo lo básico para instalar
<mimecar> cousteau: con 50 MB raro que sea ubuntu y tenga entorno gráfico
<cousteau> sip
<cousteau> a lo mejor slitaz o dsl
<mimecar> Ignacio: ¿que versión de ubuntu tiene instalada tu equipo ahora?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  10.04
<Ignacio> cousteau:  No no. Es otra version esa, no he bajado nada
<mimecar> esa ya debe de tener grub2
<cousteau> sip
<cousteau> lo tiene
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Pero como lo habro?
<cousteau> si ubuntu 10.04 no te va, mejor prueba lubuntu antes que instalar una versión que está casi sin soporte
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Lubuntu.. Mm Cuanto ocupa
<cousteau> pues ni idea... cuando yo lo instalé (era beta), como medio CD
<cousteau> pero si instalas desde minimal CD...  ése sólo ocupa unos 15-20 MB
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Es que no tengo ni usb ni cd
<cousteau> pero no tiene ni entorno gráfico
<cousteau> Ignacio, pues a saber cómo instalas
<cousteau> ¿qué ordenador es ése que no tiene ni cd ni usb?
<Ignacio> cousteau: Tenia un Usb pero me lo robaron
<cousteau> ah, queno tienes pendrive
<Ignacio> cousteau:  La mía es como una "exomate" de argentina
<Ignacio> cousteau:  No tengo ni Lectora de CD
<cousteau> bueno, si consigues un pendrive es fácil...  mi netbook no tiene para CD y Lubuntu se instalaba bien
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Una cosa puedo arrancar desde un iso sin usb ni cd?
<mimecar> Ignacio: solo con grub2
<Ignacio> mimecar:  OK!
 * cousteau se va a cenar
 * Ignacio se rinde
<Ignacio> mimecar:  De nuevo,,, Como ejecuto grub2
<cousteau> Ignacio, es lo que sale al arrancar ubuntu que te permite elegir un sistema u otro
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Ah. Pero yo tengo el normal. el que toco shift y elijo
<cousteau> sí, pues ese
<cousteau> (en grub 1 era Escape y no Shift)
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Pero ese no permite elejir iso
<cousteau> Ignacio, hay una opción para "editar línea de arranque" o algo así
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Si,
<cousteau> o también podrías editar el grub para que te aparezca una entrada para arrancar desde iso...  ni idea de cómo; mejor busca un tutorial en google
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Me quedo en el 10.04 mejor. CUando me compren usb. Lo hare
<cousteau> Ignacio, si tu problema es que ubuntu 10.04 va mal, instala lubuntu-desktop y arranca con el escritorio de lubuntu en vez de ubuntu
<cousteau> y ya está: más velocidad y agilidad pero sin estar desactualizado más de 3 años
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Espera, encontre un iso, ya lo descargue, AHORA?
<cousteau> Ignacio, si es de ubuntu 8.04, yo no lo haría
<Ignacio> cousteau:  No es otro sistema operativo llamado "Slitaz"
<cousteau> oye, me tengo que ir a cenar
<cousteau> no sé si slitaz es instalable... es más bien pensado para cds
<cousteau> bueno, creo que sí que se puede instalar
<cousteau> bueno, me voy a cenar
<cousteau> antes que slitaz, yo probaría lubuntu
<cousteau> si lo que quieres es algo más ligero que ubuntu
 * cousteau se va
<jaime_> buenas noches a tod@s
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> como puedo añaubuntudie un nuevo menu en gnome (por ejemplo: Aplicaciones | Lugares | Sistema | Mi_nuevo_Menu)
<bl4ckc00k1e> añadir*
<bl4ckc00k1e> he estado buscando, pero no encuentro nada por google
<mimecar> no se si podrás hacerlo
<omikron4> bl4ckc00k1e: ahi hay que ser mas papista que el papa.. si linux mint u otros derivados. pueden hacerlo tu debes poder hacerlo tambien.. solo que tienes que saber de esos temas
<mimecar> omikron4: ¿pueden hacerlo?
<omikron4> mimecar: cada derivado de ubuntu..hace su menu.. creo yo
<mimecar> si ignoras el menú de unity o el de gnome 3 y creas una aplicación de menú nueva...
<mimecar> puedes poner lo que programes
<omikron4> esto es codigo abbierto.. lo cual qiere decir que se puede mejorar o modificar
<elmurci> hola a todos, desde q actualice a 11.10 mi sistema se congela, alguien podria decirme como solucionar ya q se podria deber?
<omikron4> a no ser que software libre signifique otra cosa :(
<mimecar> omikron4: sin crear un programa nuevo se puede hacer eso en los menús de unity o gnome 3?
<bl4ckc00k1e> omikron4, interesante
<bl4ckc00k1e> donde esta el archi a editar?
<bl4ckc00k1e> el archivo*
<omikron4> yo no lo se porque no soy programador.. pero se que en el software libre o de el.. salen otras distros personalizadas de otra forma y algo diferentes con diferentes menus.. aunque claro.. para eso hay que se algo mas que un programador novato de bash y python como yo
<bl4ckc00k1e> el lenguaje a usar es el gennie, por lo que estoy leyendo omikron4 , ni idea de usarlo xD
<omikron4> pues hay que aprenderlo si quieres modificar.. pero encontramos que ubbuntu mismo sale de debian y es diferente.. aunque en general parecido.. ahora muy diferente con unity, pero esta claro que los que lo hacen son humanos de esta especie parecida a la nuestra , aunque con mas conocimientos de informatica
<omikron4> supongo que se deberia bajar el codigo fuente de gnome.. estudiarlo y modificarlo a gusto.. mimecar bl4ckc00k1e
<mimecar> omikron4: eso me parece que es matar moscas a cañonazos
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: no puedes añadirlo a favoritos?
<omikron4> mimecar: si hemos quedado en que no se puede modificar.. no es matar moscas a cañonazos sino aprender a trabajar con un sistema
<mimecar> omikron4: descargar el código de gnome 3, estudiarlo y saber donde modificarlo es algo bastante costoso en tiempo
<canihojr> yo toy aprendiendo a hacer extensiones de gnome3
<canihojr> es xungo de encontrar informacion, y documentacion en español
<omikron4> mimecar: pues creo que no hay que leer las miles de lineas de codigo.. todo esta preparado para los programadores con comentarios.. '#'
<mimecar> leer un programa no es lo mismo que aprender la lógica de funcionamiento
<mimecar> solo digo que hacerlo de esa forma le costará tiempo
<omikron4> mimecar: peor es no hacer nada. si qiere modificarlo
<mimecar> buscar algún programa que consiga algo parecido
<canihojr> yo le veo una solucion mas "facil" o "chapuzas", que se cree un menu en Gambas, y ponga el icono en el panel y listo xD
<mimecar> y si no existe, pedirlo como función para la próxima versión de gnome
<canihojr> elmurci, tienes grafica ATI?
<omikron4> de todas formas no uso gnome desde hace unas tres semanas. es que desaparece jdownloader cuando lo minimizo y en unity desaparece amsn pero lo que hago es minimizarlo y asi no desaparece
<omikron4> vaya lio.. jdownloader desaparece al minimizarlo. amsn solo cuando le doy a cerrar minimizando a la bandeja de notificacion.. pero si minimizo normal en unity.. no desaparece.. y jdownloader.. me sale e la bandeja en unity pero no en gnome que ya no lo tengo
<mimecar> si usas unity tienes gnome
<omikron4> mimecar: a ver si me entiendes.. gnome 3
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<omikron4> 11.10
<mimecar> entonces tienes unity + gnome 3
<omikron4> si.. pero solo pongo unity porque en gnome 3 me va todo como el culo
<omikron4> y en unity tengo hasta el compiz funcionando
<mimecar> gnome-shell no es gnome 3
<bl4ckc00k1e> omikron4, Mimecar editar panel, aadir al panel y listo
<bl4ckc00k1e> por lo menos para lo que yo queria
<mimecar> tanto unity como gnome-shell son gestores de ventanas
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: pero no te lo pone en la posición que decías
<mimecar> aunque el efecto sea similar
<omikron4> bl4ckc00k1e: entonces se acabo la discusion..pero supongo que no te referias el ubuntu de ahora
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, pero la puedo poner a un lado, lo que estoy mirando es que en vez de que salga un icono, salga un texto, ocmo si fuera un boton
<bl4ckc00k1e> estamos con el 10.04  y 10.10
<bl4ckc00k1e> una pregunta
<bl4ckc00k1e> si cojo un ubuntu y lo modifico con mil herramientas
<bl4ckc00k1e> estoy creando una distribucion basado en ubuntu
<bl4ckc00k1e> o tiene otro nombre
<mimecar> una derivada
<canihojr> un folk?
<bl4ckc00k1e> de ser asi, podemos poner herramientas propias, pero con compiladas, para que no vean el código o eso en teori ano se puede por las licencias de linux
<bl4ckc00k1e> perdonar, pero es que lelvo mucho delante del ordenador y se me cuelan palabras sin sentido xD
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: si usas una librería GPL, todo tu código debe ser GPL
<omikron4> bl4ckc00k1e: modificar un ubuntu no es instalar cierto numero de aplicaciones.. pues ubuntu.. no son las aplicaciones.. tiene que ver con la modificacion del kernel.. y de muchas otras cosas.. las aplicaciones. no hacen la distro
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero si parcheo el kernel para ciertas cosas?
<omikron4> si parcheas el nucleo ya hablamos de otra cosa
<mimecar> depende de la licencia del kernel
<bl4ckc00k1e> licencia del kernel??
<bl4ckc00k1e> trabajaremos con las 2.6.35
<bl4ckc00k1e> no se que licencia tendra
<MarioMey1> Hola gente linda.
<MarioMey1> Necesito preguntarles algo:
<MarioMey1> ¿Cómo ejecuto un programa en full screen, pero que lo haga en el monitor secundario, por ejemplo, en el que está siendo proyectado a una pared?
<MarioMey1> Es el BlenderPlayer. Cuando lo ejecuto, lo hace en el primario, en el monitor de mi computadora.
<MarioMey1> Y quiero lo contrario.
<Pulpo> o/
<unknow> Saludos!
<unknow> Alguno me puede ayudar con este error?
<unknow> X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<hacker_> Hola
<hacker_> Hay alguien que contesta
<razor1> Buenas noches ,tengo un problema urgente!
<razor1> resulta que quiera Recuperar datos de mi partición cifrada /home de Ubuntu ,ya cree las carpetas correspondientes pero ,quiero acceder a la home cifrada ,como hago?
<razor1> ya probe con nautilus y nada ,me dice que no tengo permisos
<razor1> che nadie ayuda en este mundo
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-02
<Operador08> hola a todos... alguien me sabria decir donde es posible crear una cuenta de correo electronico open source
<luis__> hola tengo instalado ubuntu server 10.04 tengo problema de permisos en /var/www como tengo que poner para poder crear carpetas y modificar archivos, tambien copiarlo de un ftp
<luis__> de la web a mi disco
<Alchareo> luis para lectura agregar permiso +r, escritura +w y ejecución +x
<Alchareo> para mayor info consulta las pagunas man
<Alchareo> de chmod
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> alguien sabe como mostrar lso demonios en conky?
<bl4ckc00k1e> quiero que parezcan los /etc/ini.d/loksea status
<Tron_Cerebelum> Hola!!
<Tron_Cerebelum> necesito ayuda
<Tron_Cerebelum> como puedo conseguir una cuenta shell??
<Tron_Cerebelum> es por motivos de estudio.
<itxshell> 0.o que estudias Tron_Cerebelum ?
<itxshell>  define que es una cuenta shell
<Tron_Cerebelum> me dedico al desarrollo de software libre en entornos cientificos
<Tron_Cerebelum> una cuenta es una linea de comandos mas que todo utilizadas por sistema linux/unix
<Tron_Cerebelum> tambien es posible usarla en windows
<Tron_Cerebelum> con telnet o ssh a un servidor
<itxshell> ok la shell es una consola?
<itxshell> no una cuenta
<Tron_Cerebelum> las dos cosas
<Tron_Cerebelum> pero
<itxshell> tu te refieres a una cuenta de usuario o una de super usuario
<Tron_Cerebelum> usuario
<Tron_Cerebelum> me refiero
<itxshell> simplemnte si quire crear una cuenta lee esto
<Tron_Cerebelum> a que en un ordenador local la shell es una consola de comandos
<itxshell> http://www.linuxparatodos.net/portal/staticpages/index.php?page=02-cuentas-usuario
<Tron_Cerebelum> ok
<itxshell> Tron_Cerebelum,  baja el manual de ubuntu te servira
<Tron_Cerebelum> Ayuda para obtener una cuenta shell en un servidor!!
<Tron_Cerebelum> Donde puedo obtener una cuenta shell (servidor remoto)?
<m4v> Tron_Cerebelum: buscar en google sobre bshellz, shellium o shellmix
<rommel> Buenas noches
<rommel> alguien sabria decirme como hacer para que mi pc pueda levantar un live cd que en otra pc levanta sin problemas y en la mia no?
<Tron_Cerebelum> ya configuraste bien el BIOS
<rommel> si le di para q butee desde la lectora de cd
<rommel> encima me a malogrado la particion de windos
<rommel> pues no me deja arrancar windos
<Tron_Cerebelum> mmmm
<rommel> que pudo haver sucedido?
<Tron_Cerebelum> pudo haber sido un problema cuando se cargaba el nucleo
<rommel> quise recueperar el sistema en windos y no pude
<Tron_Cerebelum> si te daño el disco ya no puedes hacer nada
<Tron_Cerebelum> intenta esto
<Tron_Cerebelum> si tu pc tiene para bootear desde una unidad usb
<rommel> si
<rommel> pero mi lectora de cd esta bien
<Tron_Cerebelum> usa la otra computadora para crear una imagen en usb
<Tron_Cerebelum> seguro
<Tron_Cerebelum> revisala bien
<Tron_Cerebelum> ya a mi me paso
<rommel> ok eso seria para hacer arrancar el lice cd desde un usb.
<rommel> y por otro lado que se te puede ocurrir para poder recuperar el arranque de windows
<marti1125> no puedo enviar archivo con emesene
<earendil_> buenas!
<earendil_> gente... hay algun interesado a sumarse como escritor en el blog http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com ??
<earendil_> les dejo la inquietud...
<earendil_> quien quiera sumarse, puede escribirme a usemoslinux@gmail.com
<joaquin> hola que tal
<bilbotarra> hola a todos
<bilbotarra> tengo un problema: al configurar mi programa Evolution con mi cuenta de yahoo y después desaparecen mensajes de la bandeja de entrada en el explorador web
<bilbotarra> hay alguna forma de recuperarlos?
<bilbotarra> se pueden exportar mensajes de bandeja de entrada desde evolution?
<IraVonFuster> hola
<IraVonFuster> alguien en españa????
<IraVonFuster> alguien para dudas sobre ubuntu 10.11 last release?????
<IraVonFuster> no hay nadie aquí??????????????
<IraVonFuster> como pongo el escritorio de siempre, el gnome en el 10.11??????????????
<IraVonFuster> Por que esto de unity es una mierda incomprensible, es un kde en malo
<pikislabis> tienes que instalar varios paquetes
<pikislabis> haciendo una búsqueda en Google te salen unos cuantos de artículos
<pikislabis> http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2011/10/11/instalar-gnome-shell-y-gnome-shell-extensions-en-ubuntu-11-10/
<Damuru> Hola buen dia tengo una consulta no tengo sonido en el conector frontal de la pc
<Damuru> me fije con alsa mixer y esta habilitado y a todo volumen pero nada
<Damuru> y este con windows funciona!!! que puedo hacer?
<pikislabis> reinstala los drivers de nuevo
<pikislabis> sudo aptitude install module-assistant build-essential
<pikislabis> sudo module-assistant prepare,update
<pikislabis> sudo module-assistant build,install alsa
<pikislabis> sudo depmod
<bilbotarra> Alguien sabe si se puede importar mensajes de bandeja de entrada desde yahoo? gracias
<Damuru> hola tengo problemas con tarjeta de audio VT1708B no puedo escuchar audio en el conector frontal y lo tengo habilitado y a todo volumen pero nada!! alguien sabe como le hago?
<Damuru> solo sale audio en el conector de atras :P
<gazz> hola.
<gazz> como se llama el comando del centro de software ubuntu?
<gazz> ya está
<gazz> gracias
<gazz> SOlucionado
<pikislabis> software-center
<gazz> si si
<gazz> gracias
<_Richie_> abrir ventana en segundo monitor
<_Richie_> desde el terminal
<_Richie_> ejemplo:   DISPLAY=:0.0  Firefox  me abre en el monitor principal
<_Richie_> pero DISPLAY=:0.1 Firefox  funciona
<_Richie_>  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.1
<_Richie_> si me pueden orientar
<_Richie_>  DISPLAY=:0.0  Firefox funciona   DISPLAY=:0.1  Firefox no funciona
<carnau> ¿Hay algún programa para detectar las pulsaciones del mouse? Es para saber si el botón funciona.
<julian> PREGUNTA: tengo chromiun en un PC... y quiero pasar las contraseñas guardadas a otro... es posible hacerlo con solo copiar algun archivo? o algo? alguien tiene idea?
<xangua> que yo sepa chromium/chrome sincroniza tus datos con tu cuenta google
<xangua> no se si también las cotraseñas
<julian> xangua, sabes en que archivo quedan guardados los password? del manager password del chromiun?
<xangua> no sé
<juaneldebla_> Hola tengo una tarjeta wireles ralink y me dice que me falta el firmware
<juaneldebla_> alguien me puede ayudar
<juaneldebla_> alguien me puede ayudar
<juaneldebla_> Hola tengo una tarjeta wireles ralink y me dice que me falta el firmware
<juaneldebla_> ay alguien hoy?
<mimecar> !detalles juaneldebla_
<kubot> juaneldebla_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mimecar> por repetir las frases no te harán más caso
<juaneldebla_> Hola tengo una tarjeta wireles ralink y me dice que me falta el firmware
<juaneldebla_> que datos mnas
<mimecar> ...
<juaneldebla_> necesitais?
<mimecar> versión de ubuntu por ejemplo
<juaneldebla_> 11.04
<juaneldebla_> perdona es que hace tiempo que no estoy en esto del linux
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<juaneldebla_> pero es que este win me aburre
<juaneldebla_> cre que si
<mimecar> abre una consola, sudo apt-get update
<juaneldebla_> perdona mi ignorancia es lo poco que sabia se me a olvidao
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<juaneldebla_> ok
<juaneldebla_> me sale que esta rodo actualizado
<mimecar> ok, ¿donde te sale que necesitas un firmware?
<juaneldebla_> en la pestaña del wifi arriba a la derecha
<mimecar> ¿que dice el mensaje?
<juaneldebla_> red inalambrica (ralink  802.11 n wlan) el dispositivo no esta listo falta firmware
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<mimecar> ¿te da alguna opción para instalarlo?
<juaneldebla_> no
<mimecar> !ralink
<kubot> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mimecar> ¿ya has revisado esa documentación para poner el firmware?
<juaneldebla_> no se ingles
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas como puedo ejecutar un script con sudo, al inicio de ubuntu (en este caso conky)
<juaneldebla_> me puedes hechar una mano mimecar si no te importa?
<mimecar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Belkin_F5D7050_ver_3000_%28Ralink_rt73_driver%29?highlight=%28ManufacturerModel%29
<mimecar> son comandos, no tienes que tradirlos
<mimecar> esa documentación la veo un poco larga
<juaneldebla_> gracias voy a probar
<mimecar> tiene que existir cosas más sencillas
<juaneldebla_> voy a intentarlo
<mimecar> prueba con http://tusoporte.wordpress.com/2011/10/20/instalar-ralink-rt2070-ubuntu-11-04/
<mimecar> juaneldebla_: ¿has probado a instalar el paquete que contiene el firmware?
<juaneldebla_> voy a probar
<bl4ckc00k1e> como puedo poner que cada vez que mi usuario ejecute conky, lo ejecute como sudo conky?
<bl4ckc00k1e> es decir, con permisos de superuser, pero confi del usuario normal
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: es una cosa o la otra
<juaneldebla_> mi tarjeta es esta  Ralink Technology, Corp. RT3072 Wireless Adapter
<juaneldebla_>  da igual
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, solo quiero que en el inicio en vez de ejcutarse coky, se ejcute sudo conky
<mimecar> mira si está en el listado de tarjetas soportadas de ralink
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: te pedirá el password para ejecutarse
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, estoy mirando, esto, en que archivo esta? http://napkins.wordpress.com/2009/02/18/using-nopasswd-in-sudoers-on-ubuntu/
<juaneldebla_> mimecar si esta soportada
<juaneldebla_> entonces ejecuto lo que me pone en el doc
<juaneldebla_> ?
<mimecar> intenta instalar primero el firmware
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install firmware-ralink
<juaneldebla_> me dice que no se a podido encontrar el paquete
<mimecar> ok
<juaneldebla_> ahora que ago?
<juaneldebla_> de donde lo instalo
<juaneldebla_> o ay que agregar algun repositorio?
<mimecar> no lo tendrás en los repositorios
<juaneldebla_> y como lo agrego?
<juaneldebla_> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5940418/Instalar-wifi-en-Debian-_driver-y-gestor-de-red-wifi_.html
<juaneldebla_> esto podria servirme?
<Damuru> hola tengo problemas con tarjeta de audio VT1708B no puedo escuchar audio en el conector frontal y lo tengo habilitado y a todo volumen pero nada!! alguien sabe como le hago?
<mimecar> no puedes usar los repositorios de debian
<juaneldebla_> busco los de ubuntu verdad?
<mimecar> si
<bl4ckc00k1e> como puedo hacer  que para uns ervicio especifico /etc/init.d/XXXX status, salga sin ser root, es decir, que no me exija ser root
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: ¿salga sin ser root?
<bl4ckc00k1e> si
<juaneldebla_> mimecar no ay nada para ubuntu todo es debian
<mimecar> juaneldebla_: entonces no te sirve
<juaneldebla_> ubuntu se basa en debian verdad?
<bl4ckc00k1e> veras, los demonios o servicios, te dejan ver es estatus, sin ser root, pero hay uno (Xplico) que para ver estatus tienes que ser root, por lo que mi script, no puede ver si esta up o down, si no se ejecuta como root
<mimecar> puedes activar el bit setuid al script
<mimecar> pero eso te dará problemas en el futuro
<juaneldebla_> y por que pone que es compatible y en cambio no estan los firmware?
<mimecar> juaneldebla_: porque el fabricante no da permiso para incluirlos con ubuntu
<juaneldebla_> o sea que nada de nada?
<mimecar> si no tienes el driver tendrás que compilarlo
<_Richie_>  Como abrir ventana en segundo monitor desde terminal
<_Richie_> ejemplo:   DISPLAY=:0.0  Firefox  me abre en el monitor principal
<_Richie_> pero DISPLAY=:0.1 Firefox no funciona
<_Richie_> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.1
<_Richie_>  DISPLAY=:0 firefox   abre ok en ventana principal
<_Richie_>  DISPLAY=:1 firefox no funciona
<_Richie_> video integrado intel Ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> _Richie_: no es más sencillo arrastrar la ventana?
<_Richie_> Claro
<_Richie_> pero quiero crear un lanzador de una aplicacion que me abra 1 ventana en cada monitor
<_Richie_> con cosas distintas
<_Richie_> solo me falta como abrir la ventana en el segundo monitor extendido
<mimecar> en ubuntu 11.10 gnome-shell tiene una extensión que hace eso
<mimecar> si usas DISPLAY me parece que el 0:1 representa otro servidor gráfico
<mimecar> no el segundo monitor
<_Richie_> entiendo
<_Richie_> como aplico gnome-shell
<_Richie_> buscare en google
<_Richie_> igualmente me gustaria para la version existente tener una solucion
<_Richie_> o una idea
<mimecar> no puedes usar gnome-shell en tu versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> el repositorio es experimental
<_Richie_> no encuentro info de gnome-shell para la 11.10
<mimecar> en la 11.10 está en los repositorios
<mimecar> en la 10.10 no está
<_Richie_> que solucion tengo para abrir desde un lanzador una aplicacion en el segundo monitor en ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> no conozco una forma de hacer eso
<_Richie_> ok subire a la version 11.10
<Ignacio> Hola. Alguien me ayuda?
<Ignacio> Mi ubuntu ahora cuando arranca (no arranca)me aparece asi: "grub-rescue>"
<Ignacio> que hago?
<Ignacio> Les cuento algo?
<Ignacio> Miren. Ayer borre la carpeta boot y meti una que encontre en internet. Pero tengo la carpeta boot anterior en /bootbak hice un backup
<Ignacio> necsito ayuda
<Ignacio> HELP ME
<mimecar> Ignacio: para que has borrado esa carpeta?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Era por otro coso ahi que nitaba. Y no funciono... Me ayudas?
<mimecar> entra con un live cd y renombra la carpeta antigua
<Ignacio> mimecar:  No tengo usb ni lectora de Cd existe alguna forma de bootear desde el "grub-rescue" pero en vez de la carpeta /boot botee desde la /bootbak
<mimecar> no se si se puede cambiar la carpeta de inicio de grub desde el modo de rescate
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Me ayudas!
<mimecar> no he trabajado con grub 2
<Ignacio> mimecar:  ..
<mimecar> los archivos del sistema no se tocan sin tener un live cd
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Pero. no tengo usb.
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar la forma de usar grub-rescue
<Ignacio> mimecar: OK
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Si no reinstalar el So
<mimecar> cuando tengas un live cd renombra esa carpeta
<be_free> Hola. Estuve buscando si había alguna manera de, cuando abro con el visor pdf, al dar al imprimir, guardar archivo en pdf, ps, etc.. ¿hay alguna manera de que guarde en html tal como está el pdf, sin cambiar nada? Es que no sé que hacer. Es para poder llevar un periódico por ejemplo, o un trabajo mío, hecho en pdf, y llevarlo en mi nokia, ya que me acabaron la licencia gratuita. Bueno, qué debo hacer para conseguirlo? Si es que se puede claro
<mimecar> be_free: html2pdf archivo.pdf
<be_free> html2pdf? pero,... es para pasar de html a pdf, como indica su nombre
<mimecar> busca el contrario
<mimecar> pdf2html
<mimecar> pdftohtml está en el sistema
<be_free> Anda, no me había dado cuenta de que ya tengo instalado. Gracias, y por cierto, pdf2html ya no existe en los repos...
<be_free> Voy a echar un vistazo.
<julian> PREGUNTA: tengo chromiun en un PC... y quiero pasar las contraseñas guardadas a otro... es posible hacerlo con solo copiar algun archivo? o algo? alguien tiene idea?
<mimecar> julian: sincroniza con google
<be_free> mimecar, gracias. He probado con un pdf de mi trabajo con imágenes y todo, y sale en html tal cual. ES un excelente programa. Sólo hay un pequeño defecto, es subrayado, pero bueno... espero que alguien sepa solucionarlo el codigo
<cousteau> julian, a lo mejor copiando la carpeta .config/chromium o como se llame
<ObseLeTe> hola
<ObseLeTe> Holà
<ObseLeTe> Holà
<gllera> ObseLeTe hola =)
<ObseLeTe> qué tàl?
<gllera> normal =)
<gllera> estudiando servidores
<gllera> ubuntu server
<ObseLeTe> No tengo absolutamente ninguna linux, pero estoy interesado en español. ¿Sabes de salones con menos gente donde se habla su idioma?
<mimecar> ObseLeTe: entra en el IRC Hispano
<cousteau> no sé si hay un #spanish o #espanol
<esencial> Hola, en ubuntu no hay manera que pueda hacer funcionar el cliente openvpn , pptp si funciona, y el error siempre es el mismo el servicio vpn no puede iniciarse un error no esperado interrumpio el servicio , alguna idea , debo cambiar algo en el archivo de configuracion de openvpn?
<mimecar> esencial: por qué no usas el mismo nick de ayer?
<esencial> mimecar porque no tengo memoria de elefante
<esencial> cual era mi nick ayer?
<mimecar> lautarus
<esencial> minotaurus me gusta mas
<mimecar> esencial: ¿has buscado ese error en google?
<esencial> si y todo la info es negativa no me aporta nada claro
<esencial> solo se que el archivo de openvpn se ofrece para ubuntu 10.04 y me pregunto si solo funcionara para esta distro?
<mimecar> si te funciona con PPTP donde está el problema?
<mimecar> openvpn necesita como mínimo ubuntu 10.04
<esencial> los poquisimos clientes free de vpn se ofrecen en su mayoria para linux en openvpn
<esencial> ese es el problema
<esencial> mejor dicho no clientes sino servicios
<mimecar> ¿has iniciado el servicio openvpn?
<esencial> tengo el daemon de pptp iniciado pero el de openvpn no me consta
<esencial> y con el cliente knpnc solo consegui una conexion baja e insuficiente usando openvpn
<esencial> kvpnc
<mimecar> ¿que entiendes por conexión baja?
<esencial> una conexion no estable como indicaban los registros
<mimecar> puede ser cosa del servidor que estas usando
<esencial> podria ser
<esencial> pero era otro distinto al que si que funciona en windows sin problemas
<AzoteLogiko> buenas
<esencial> con la barbara cantidad de servicios vpn que tengo en el guindows y en ubuntu estoy a dos velas todavia para encontrar esos servicios que funcionen
<mimecar> con KDE dices que te funciona la vpn
<esencial> asi como me voy a independizar del guindows?
<mimecar> no uses proxys
<esencial> eso no lo tengo muy claro porque probe con otro servicio en el kvpnc y ya no me funcionaba
<esencial> nada
<esencial> mimecar a que te refieres con eso de que no use proxies
<mimecar> estas usando la VPN para ocultar información
<esencial> ah a que renuncie a los proxies?
<esencial> mimecar estoy usando la vpn para ganar en seguridad que no es pocoç
<mimecar> usa conexiones por SSH y tendrás seguridad
<mimecar> si no te sirve, a seguir buscando información
<esencial> ya pero esas son unas aplicaciones que requiere de mayor conocimiento tecnico para saber hacerlas funcionar sobre todo en ubuntu
<samy-zulo> hola
<samy-zulo> me podrian exar una manita?
<AzoteLogiko> samy-zulo, pregunta directamente
<samy-zulo> el caso es que instale xubuntu perfecto con una vga intergrada sis, luego puse una ati 9800 la cual murio y al volver a la sis... los videos se ven entrecortados y en pantalla completa no se ve nada
<samy-zulo> gracias!!
<samy-zulo> algun comando para reiniciar el driver o algo?
<AzoteLogiko> puede ser que no estes usando el vdpau
<AzoteLogiko> que reproductor de video utilizas?
<samy-zulo> con cualkiera
<samy-zulo> el vlc no se ve en pantalla completa
<AzoteLogiko> vale, vlc. un momento
<samy-zulo> pero por defecto uso el parole
<samy-zulo> el parole en ventana hasta se traban
<samy-zulo> en pantalla completa no se ve tampoko
<AzoteLogiko> VLC : Herramientas > Preferencias > Video > Salida y pruebas con las diferentes opciones
<AzoteLogiko> y activa en esa misma ventana lo de "Salida de video acelerada"
<samy-zulo> pero eso no m arreglaria el problema del parole no?
<samy-zulo> la salida d video acelerada estaba activada
<samy-zulo> y se ve raro
<samy-zulo> alguna cosilla mas?
<esencial> no existe ningun fork de openvpn en aplicacion separada y que sea lo mas parecido al openvpn mascado que se ofrece para windows?
<esencial> pero para ubuntu?
<samy-zulo> ah otra cosa... nada mas mover la ventana de video se deja de ver...
<AzoteLogiko> samy-zulo, pruebes probar a eliminar completamente los drivers actuales y a reinstalar los de sis
<samy-zulo> ajajjaaj
<samy-zulo> y como se hace eso
<samy-zulo> jaja
<AzoteLogiko> leyendo :P
<AzoteLogiko> a ver, que busco
<samy-zulo> muchas gracias!!
<samy-zulo> mire como un loco como reiniciar el driver o algo
<samy-zulo> algo del xorg
<samy-zulo> o algo asi
<AzoteLogiko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768046
<AzoteLogiko> prueba esto
<samy-zulo> leido
<samy-zulo> cruzando dedos
<AzoteLogiko> y ahora tendras que bajarte los drivers de sis, pero no se que modelo es
<samy-zulo> 661fx creo
<AzoteLogiko> una cosilla ... te dan problema todos los videos o solo videos en alta resolucion?
<AzoteLogiko> pq a lo mejor es que tu ordenador no es suficientemente potente ...
<samy-zulo> to2
<samy-zulo> el xubuntu en si va perfecto
<samy-zulo> rapidisimo moviendo ventanas y demas
<samy-zulo> pero solo en videos me falla
<AzoteLogiko> ok
<samy-zulo> algo del overlay?
<samy-zulo> voy a goglear eso mientras
<samy-zulo> pero agradezco tu ayuda
<samy-zulo> muxas acias
<AzoteLogiko> de nada. mucha suerte :)
<AzoteLogiko> me ausento un rato que tengo que hacer bicicleta
<fzeta> res..
<julian> existe alguna forma de cambiar los colores de los textos de X web... lo logro leer bien en algunas paginas? se podria cambiar por otros colores en chcromiun? alguien tiene la experiencia?
<cousteau> julian, a lo mejor haciendo algo en javascript
<cousteau> con greasemonkey se podría... no sé si hay greasemonkey o algo parecido en chromium
<julian> cousteau, acabo de encontrar stylish...
<julian> stylish
<AzoteLogiko> a mi me gustaria cambiar los colores de todo el escritorio. es decir, me gustaría tener siempre un fondo negro y las letras en blanco o verde
<AzoteLogiko> se podria hacer?
<Ex4> Busca en gnome-look un tema gtk que guste y en wallbase.cc o en gnome-look tambien, un wallpaper que te guste :P
<AzoteLogiko> Ex4, es a mi?
<Ex4> AzoteLogiko: sipe
<AzoteLogiko> ah, gracias :)
<Bruno_4816> hola gente buenas tardes
<Ex4> hOLA
<Ex4> Sorry :S
<Ex4> Hola*
<Bruno_4816> necesito ayuda con una carpeta que no me da permiso para moverla
<Bruno_4816> me dice que no tengo los permisos necesarios
<mimecar> ¿que carpeta Bruno_4816?
<Bruno_4816> el tema es asi, en realidad es en linux mint 12 pero al ser basado en ubuntu es por eso que pregunto aca
<Bruno_4816> hoy me trajieron una notebook para arreglar y necesitaba algo de espacio asi saque unas cosas para la de mi novia
<Bruno_4816> el tema es que cuando reinicio la de mi novia me salta un cartel de alsamixer que no lei bien que decia
<Bruno_4816> y no arranco mas
<Bruno_4816> ahora entro desde un liveusb y encuentro la carpeta del cliente pero me dice que no tengo los permisos para moverla
<Bruno_4816> y necesito volverla a la pc de mi cliente
<Bruno_4816> se entiende algo?
<mimecar> no
<AzoteLogiko> jajaja
<mimecar> que carpeta es
<Bruno_4816> jajaj
<Bruno_4816> es una simple carpeta que contiene fotos y musica de mi cliente
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar te pregunta por el nombre de la carpeta, y su ruta
<Bruno_4816> pero entrando desde el liveusb no me deja moverla
<samy-zulo> hola
<samy-zulo> teno problemillas
<mimecar> Bruno_4816: gksudo nautilus
<samy-zulo> los videos se ven fatal en xubuntu
<Bruno_4816> la carpeta tiene el nombre del cliente y la deje en el escritorio de linux mint 12, pero ya no me dejo arrancar asique entro con un liveusb
<samy-zulo> alguien sabes como reiniciar el driver o algo?
<Bruno_4816> bien mimecar, voy a probar con eso
<Bruno_4816> que bueno es ser parte de esta comunidad, muchisimas gracias mimecar, ya estoy moviendo la carpeta a un lugar seguro
<mimecar> ok
<Bruno_4816> quede sorprendido, cuanto me falta aprender jaja, gracias de nuevo mimecar...
<Bruno_4816> volvi amigos, pero ahora con algo mas complicado
<Bruno_4816> por lo menos para mi
<Bruno_4816> tengo que reinstalar un sistema winchot para un cliente
<Bruno_4816> como se aconseja desfragmente el disco para poder particionar y particione
<mimecar> si vas a reinstalar borra todo
<Bruno_4816> pero en realidad me dio error y me desaparecio la particion donde estaban todos los datos de cliente
<mimecar> las preguntas que no sean de ubuntu al canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot Bruno_4816
<kubot> Bruno_4816: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Bruno_4816> bien
<Bruno_4816> mis disculpas
<Bruno_4816> arranco bien mimecar
<Bruno_4816> todo parece estar en su lugar
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> si no aprender a hacer backups, te volverá a pasar
<mimecar> más pronto que tarde
<Bruno_4816> seguramente
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-03
<pato> como sali de una terminal soy nuevo en esto de linux
<xangua> control+alt+f7
<xangua> si te refieres a las terminales control+alt+F#
<xangua> jum bye :/
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> no se que ha pasado, pero dejo de ir el gedit, y en el reinicio, no va carga el login, no salen un monton de rrores y la barra, firefox a muchos programas, nos escupen esto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/442795
<cousteau> bl4ckc00k1e, eso te pasa con ubuntu 9.10?
<bl4ckc00k1e> no, con 10.04
<bl4ckc00k1e> tambien me ecupe errores de OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet
<cousteau> a lo mejor es un problema de gksu/gksudo
<cousteau> en su día me suena que pasaba algo así
<cousteau> prueba arrancando desde terminal   gksudo nombre_del_programa
<cousteau> eso para los problemas de poner la contraseña
<cousteau> que es lo que dicen en el bug
<cousteau> y que no sé si tiene que ver con tu problema...
<bl4ckc00k1e> mmmm
<bl4ckc00k1e> no es eso, hasta  tirar error al añadir panel en el panel..
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo que ahcer control alt F1, parar gdm y vovlerloa levantar logeados
<julian> alguien por aca?
<fzeta> no
<bl4ckc00k1e_> como puedo ahcer uan restauracion del sistema?
<dabor> bl4ckc00k1e_, con que objetivo?
<bl4ckc00k1e_> dabor, por que nos da gnome, errore spor todas partes y nos abemos por que
<bl4ckc00k1e_> "the name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .services files
<bl4ckc00k1e_> tampoco me carga la pantalla de acceso al usuario y tengo que jugar con el demonio gdm
<bl4ckc00k1e_> ya probe aborrarlo, reinstalarlo, borrar configuraciones del user, dpkg-reconfigure, etc
<bl4ckc00k1e_> que podemos hacer para evitar la restauracion, de ser nada, como lo hacemos?
<bl4ckc00k1e_> nadie me hecha un cable ? ese error y otra smas los he puesto por internet y nada
<NetRider> hola a todos
<xangua> respalda tus datos y reinstala bl4ckc00k1e_
<NetRider> srry tengo un problema, acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 y no puedo agregar los efectos de transparencias ni efectos de ventanas, alguien me da una manito porfa?
<xangua> instala compiz setting manager y configura los efectos NetRider
<xangua> !ccsm
<kubot> Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<NetRider> ok gracias, ya intente con compiz y no paso nada, ni en unity ni en gnome shell, intentare con la opción de simple ccsm jejeje, gracias por sus sugerencias
<xangua> gnome shell no usa compiz
<NetRider> ok, en gnome shell tampoco me funcionan los efectos :S
<dabor> bl4ckc00k1e_, elimina o renombra los archivos de configuracion de gnome en tu usuario o crea un usaurio nuevo
<dabor> bl4ckc00k1e_, .gnome2 .gnome2_private
<Bruno_4816> hola gente, he conseguido un disco rigido externo y quiero saber si puedo formatearlo con ext3 o 4 para que no se contagie de virus, lo necesito para pasar datos de un cliente con win porque le toy arreglando la pc...
<cousteau> Bruno_4816, windows no reconoce ext3 a menos que le instales un programa especial
<Bruno_4816> donde esta mimecar cuando se lo necesita jajaja
<cousteau> en una franja horaria donde ahora son las mil
<Bruno_4816> mmmm buen punto...y como puedo hacer para protegerlo? porque la maquina a arreglar tiene virus y no quiero que se pasen
<cousteau> para qué necesitas el disco externo?  para copia de seguridad?
<xangua> que el sistema de archivos sea otro no significa que 'proteja' contra virus Bruno_4816
<Bruno_4816> exacto
<cousteau> y vas a hacer la copia desde un livecd o algo?  porque entonces no se infectará
<Bruno_4816> para pasar los datos del cliente y poder formatear su pc
<cousteau> (bueno, si copias un directorio que tiene un virus, pues el virus se copiará, claro...  a lo mejor te interesa pasarle un antivirus antes)
<cousteau> (clamwin, por ejemplo... o simplemente buscar exes)
<Bruno_4816> ey xangua, hola, pero al formatearlo en ext3 o 4 simplemente se reconoceria los virus como simples archivos, o me equivoco?
<Bruno_4816> bien
<Bruno_4816> voy a pasar un antivirus
<cousteau> Bruno_4816, el formato no tiene mucho que ver, sólo el sistema que ejecuta o no los virus
<cousteau> en el caso de linux, pues no ejecuta virus
<cousteau> pero si montas el disco en windows, pues a lo mejor...  aunque windows de fábrica no reconoce el sistema de archivos ext*
<cousteau> así que si conectas el disco a windows, no podrá abrirlo, ni por tanto ejecutar el virus  (a menos que haya un programa para montar particiones ext en windows)
<seba266> hola alguien sabe como se formatea un disco duro en ubuntu
<dylan66> con gparted o palimpsest
<dylan66>  o con fdisk
<Bruno_4816> bien cousteau, gracias por tu informacion
<cousteau> por cierto, consejo (off-topic) para gente que use pendrives en máquinas windows: es buena idea crear un directorio llamado "autorun.inf" en la raíz del pendrive
<cousteau> por si se infecta, que otra máquina no lo ejecute
<Bruno_4816> voy a pasar un antivirus antes de conectar
<seba266> ok gracias estoy usando ubunto como guess en vbox
<cousteau> (y si veis un archivo llamado autorun.inf en un pendrive que no habéis creado, sospechad...  puede ser un virus)
<seba266> y le agrege un harddisck pero no lo veo en virtual box del ubuntu
<dylan66> tienes las guest adittions?
<seba266> si dylan66  tengo el guest adittions
<dylan66> estas virtualizando ubuntu desde windows?
<seba266> le agrege el hd pero parece que hay que formatearlo para que se ve en ubuntu
<seba266> exacto dylan66  estoy virtualizando unbuntu desde wn
<dylan66> windows reconoce el disco duro?
<seba266> bueno tambien hice pureba de vbox arranque xp virtualizado y despues de formatearlo lo reconocio
<cousteau> si el problema es de vbox en windows, quizá sea mejor preguntar en un canal de vbox directamente
<seba266> ahora queiro arrancar ubuntu virtualizado  y que reconozca hd
<cousteau> ¿en ubuntu si haces   sudo fdisk -l   te reconoce el disco?
<cousteau> o si arrancas gparted te aparece el otro disco?
<seba266> root@seba266-VirtualBox:/# fdisk -l
<seba266> Disco /dev/sda: 11.7 GB, 11657019392 bytes
<seba266> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 1417 cilindros
<seba266> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<seba266> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<seba266> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<cousteau> ten, pégalo aquí http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> y pasa el link
<seba266> asi cousteau  http://paste.ubuntu.com/757758/
<cousteau> bueno, ahí aparecen 2 discos
<seba266> yo quiero formatear un disco para almacenar datos como lo formateo  con ext fat  linux swap?
<cousteau> hmm, estoy viendo que parece que ya está formateado (en un formato raro; "GPT")
<cousteau> si lo vas a formatear, pon ext4
<seba266> ok gracias cousteau  lo formatieo en ext4 a ver que pasa
<cousteau> a lo mejor ya está listo para usarse y no hace falta formatearlo, no sé...
<dylan66> no lo va a poder usar desde window con esa extension
<cousteau> dylan66, lo que he entendido es que es un disco virtual
<dylan66> ahhh pense que era uno conectado
<seba266> si lo estoy foramatiando desde ubuntu virtualizado y si el disco obvio es virtual
<cousteau> es uno añadido a vbox
<seba266> si cousteau  es añadido a vbox
<seba266> ahora el disco se ve pero no me deja entrar
<marozh> hola como estann?
<cousteau> seba266, en gparted?
<cousteau> ya está formateado?  dale doble clic a ver
<seba266> si con el gparted estoy jugando  cousteau
<cousteau> bueno, si está ya formateado, en Equipo debería aparecer
<seba266> lo formatie en ext4 se ve en en el equipo pero no me deja entrar al disco hago doble click y no me deja entrar
<seba266> quizas deba otorgarles permisos
<chapo> alguien sabe si existe un recovery en ubuntu como en windows
<chapo> :p
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que hacer doble clic una segunda vez
<cousteau> chapo, en grub hay un recovery mode
<chapo> Lo que quiero hacer es lo siguiente, andaba probando algo malamente no hice un respaldo, y se cmabiaron cosas que no quiero, queria volver al estado anterior
<chapo> alguna sugerencia?
<cousteau> hmm, si no hiciste copia de seguridad, no sé...
<cousteau> ¿qué programa se ha afectado?
<chapo> bueno me quito muchas librerias
<dylan66> restauracion en tweak no habia algo de eso?
<chapo> y programas que ya tenia
<seba266> resutla que hice esto:     df -h
<seba266>    y me mostro esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/757768/
<casa> hola, tengo un problema con firefox
<casa> la cosa es que de ninguna manera me puedo deshacer del cache
<casa> he borrado la carpeta .mozilla
<casa> limpiado el historial, cookies todo
<casa> lo reinstale
<casa> y nada de nada
<casa> la pagina sigue mostrandose igual
<casa> aunque le haga un cambio y la desforme entera en firefox se sigue viendo igual
<casa> no asi en chrome
<casa> que puedo hacer
<mrbean> probaste control F5?
<casa> aver
<chapo> habra un comando para ver lo ultimo que se desinstalo? con fecha
<casa> si funciona, pero lo que no entiendo como borrando todo lo que tenga que ver con firefox se mantuvo el cache
<casa> en todo caso gracias mrbean
<mrbean> talvez hubo algo que no borrraste algun directorio escondido en tu home.
<chapo> alguien se sabe algun comando para vr los paquetes desintalados rcientes?
<casa> mrbean: puede ser, revisare los directorios
<chapo> aparte del apt-cache
<casa> ja le iba a responder a chapo pero buee
<Tron_Cerebelum> Hola !!!
<Tron_Cerebelum> Disculpen alguien sabe como solucionar una problema que se me da con los repositorios
<Tron_Cerebelum> algo con tualatrix
<Tron_Cerebelum> si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradesco
<Triviox> Tron_Cerebelum, tualatrix es parte del nombre del ppa de ubuntu tweak..
<Triviox> estuviste modificando tus sorces?
<Triviox> sources*
<Tron_Cerebelum> no !
<Tron_Cerebelum> en realidad ni los eh tocado
<Triviox> por qué preguntas sobre tualatrix? te da algún error respecto de algo..?
<Tron_Cerebelum> si
<Tron_Cerebelum> ejemplo:
<Triviox> en que?
<Triviox> oks
<Tron_Cerebelum> cuando entro al gestor de actualizaciones
<Tron_Cerebelum> dice:
<Tron_Cerebelum> que en /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tron_Cerebelum> hubo
<Tron_Cerebelum> un error y no se pudiero descargar algunos paquetes
<Triviox> usas ubuntu tweak?
<Jorge-42-Concep> http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/next/ubuntu oneiric main       este uso yo y anda bien
<Triviox> depende de la versión de ubuntu que el tenga Jorge-42-Concep
<Tron_Cerebelum> yo ni se que es
<Tron_Cerebelum> por curiosidad que es ===?
<Triviox> oks Tron_Cerebelum  entonces no usas ubuntu tweak...
<Tron_Cerebelum> no lose
<Jorge-42-Concep> ah bien. yo tengo 11.10
<Tron_Cerebelum> yo tambien
<Triviox> mm es un programa que permite editar muchas opciones de modo graficos..personalizar el sistema operativo..
<Tron_Cerebelum> quiere decir que estoy corriendo riesgo
<Triviox> oks.. pero si no lo usas vaya a saber porque tienes esa ppa .. la quitas y punto..
<Triviox> nop.. para nada
<Tron_Cerebelum> seguro
<Triviox> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list                     (con eso abres tu archivo de soruces OJO LO QUE CAMBIAS AHÍ)
<Tron_Cerebelum> si si yo se que es ese archivo
<Triviox> busca la línea que diga "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak-testing/ppa/ubuntu"... y la quitas..
<Triviox> guardas y punto..
<Triviox> después das un sudo apt-get update y ya no debería haber errores..
<Tron_Cerebelum> no me dara problemas con el modo grafico
<Tron_Cerebelum> nada
<Triviox> quitar esa línea no, para nada
<Triviox> pero no modifiques otras
<Tron_Cerebelum> Aaaah
<Tron_Cerebelum> pregunto
<Tron_Cerebelum> porque instale gnome-shell
<Tron_Cerebelum> y no quiero que se estropee
<Triviox> si, pero quitar el ppa del ubuntu tweak no toca para nada eso
<Triviox> al menos que yo sepa, si alguno tiene otra opinión favor que lo manifieste..
<Tron_Cerebelum> bueno espero que tengas razon
<Triviox> mira que he jodido mil veces mi sistema jugando jajaja.. pero nunca por sacar una linea del sources :)
<Tron_Cerebelum> oye
<Triviox> para limpiar lo que te haya dejado el ubuntu tweak, si es que en algun momento lo habias instalado, das un sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-tweak    ..y listo..
<Triviox> dime Tron_Cerebelum
<Tron_Cerebelum> esa linea no esta
<Triviox> mmm lo agregaste independiente
<Triviox> debe estar en la carpeta.. dame un seg..
<Tron_Cerebelum> ok
<Triviox> espera que la agrego de nuevo en mi sistema para ver donde queda por default..
<Tron_Cerebelum> oye creo que ya se donde esta
<Triviox> seguramente en /etc/apt
<Triviox> no se bajo que archivo
<Tron_Cerebelum> souces.list.d
<Tron_Cerebelum> ahy dos
<Triviox> ahi va
<Triviox> saca una...
<Triviox> deja la otra si queres..
<Triviox> tenias duplicada esa ppa
<Triviox> por eso te daba error
<Tron_Cerebelum> si
<Tron_Cerebelum> pero la otra tiene algo diferente en el nombre
<Triviox> un .save?
<Tron_Cerebelum> si
<Tron_Cerebelum> se puede borrar
<Triviox> si, borrala.. no da problema.. igualmente borraria la otra que no tiene el .save
<Tron_Cerebelum> ok, entonces borro los dos archivos?
<Triviox> si no la usas sacala.. sino deja la otra,, you choise :P
<Triviox> si, podes sacar ambas, no te va a dar lios..repito, por mi experiencia puntual eso nunca me dio lios..
<Tron_Cerebelum> ahora doy un apt-get update
<Triviox> yep
<Triviox> deberia darte ok
<Tron_Cerebelum> ok
<Triviox> no me dejes con la duda Tron_Cerebelum , quedó bien?
<Tron_Cerebelum> si hombre
<Tron_Cerebelum> se reparo
<Tron_Cerebelum> ya no hay errores
<Triviox> genial!.. me voy a cenar.. ya son las 2am por estos lares jaja
<Tron_Cerebelum> donde vives
<Triviox> uruguay.-
<Tron_Cerebelum> gua
<Tron_Cerebelum> oye
<Tron_Cerebelum> te agrego como amigo
<Triviox> dale =)
<Tron_Cerebelum> para que me ayudes==?
<Triviox> jajaja se poco, pero dale..por pm te puedo recomendar un par que que me han ayudado si en algun momento lo necesitas
<Triviox> nos vemos, dejo la pc.-
<Tron_Cerebelum> ok
<Bruno_4816> hola amigos, una consulta
<Bruno_4816> tengo ubuntu 11.10
<Bruno_4816> y jdownloader
<Bruno_4816> lo configure para que me mande las descargas a determinada carpeta que cree yo pero solo algunas cosas nada mas manda, se me perdieron algunas otras
<Bruno_4816> alguien sabe donde ese meten?
<neyder> hola a todos
<neyder> alguién tiene un ubuntu minima virtual server? me puede decir cuales son los grupos por defecto?
<neyder> se me ocurrio la genial idea de ejecutar "usermod -G root" a mi usuario principal
<neyder> ya no teno acceso a sudo, ya se como recuperar sudo, pero pregunto por los otros grupos
<NetRider> hola de nuevo, alguien sabe como reparar el error del puntero que no cambia en ventana en gnome shell?
<Jorge-42-Concep> Buenas, saben cómo instalar Gnome Radio fácilmente ? Con algún deb o repositorio...??  El tar.gz es mucho para mí.....
<fzeta> iep!
<juaneldebla_> Hola alguien sabe como puedo cargar el firmware de una tarjeta ralink rt 3072?
<juaneldebla_> Version de ubuntu 11.04
<gazz> hola amigos....
<gazz> una pregunta: q linux puedo instalar en un compaq armada 1500c?
<mimecar> depende de lo que tenga el equipo
<gazz> estoy intentando instalar el 10.11
<gazz> y creo q no puede con el
<gazz> pues no lo sé lo q tiene
<gazz> me lo acaban de dar
<gazz> pero es muy viejo
<mimecar> buscalo en la red
<gazz> q tengo q buscar???
<gazz> q componentes tiene??
<gazz> creo q a muerto
<gazz> es posible??
<mimecar> busca en google lo que tiene ese ordenador
<gazz> ok ko
<gazz> grax
<gazz> ahora lo veo voy a comer
<gazz> hola
<gazz> mimecar, ya tengo el listado de componentes del armada 1500c
<gazz> estas???
<mimecar> que procesador tiene?
<gazz> pentium 120 MHz 16 Mb de RAM
<gazz> disco duro 1 Gb
<mimecar> ubuntu me parece que no te funcionará en ese equipo
<gazz> no no
<mimecar> tendrás que usar puppy o alguna distribución similar
<gazz> puppy??
<gazz> ok
<gazz> voy a buscar
<gazz> dame un segundo
<gazz> ok
<gazz> es completo ese SO??
<mimecar> está limitado
<mimecar> no esperes usar firefox 8 o programas recientes en ese equipo
<gazz> ok ok
<gazz> con q funcione hojas d calculo y algo más sobra
<gazz> es para no tirarlo
<mimecar> abiword y gnumeric como mucho
<gazz> porq el ordenador funciona perfectamente ahora tiene instalado win 200
<gazz> 2000
<gazz> mimecar-away, me habla la wiki d una remasterizacion en castellano llamada boby
<gazz> sabes algo??
<gazz> sabes dnd descargar boby google me manda a una web q no existe
<gazz> lo quisiera instalar con usb
<gazz> son poco mas d 160MB
<gazz> alguien me ayuda??
<gazz> tengo una descarga pero es d megaupload
<gazz> no me fio
<gazz> en la web oficial no me aclaro
<gazz> quiero el boby basado en puppy
<mimecar-away> gazz: si las dudas no son de ubuntu pasa al canal de offtopic
<mimecar-away> descarga cosas solo de la web oficial
<gazz> ok
<gazz> gracias
<scherenhaenden> hola, como puedo probar si el beep de bash funciona?... al parecer no esta funcionando
<esencial2> hola saben si existe algun fork de openvpn en aplicacion independiente y que sea lo mas parecido al openvpn mascado que se ofrece para windows?
<mimecar> no creo que tengas un fork
<esencial2> no tego un bmw ahora que recuerdo bien
<esencial2> a todos les funciona el openvpn que se ofrece para ubuntu???
<esencial2> Hay alguien que le funcione el openvpn en ubuntu , lo hay???
<esencial2> hay alguien que no use openvpn en ubuntu?
<juchipilo> yo
<esencial2> entonces a todos los demas presentes si que usan openvpn en ubuntu???
<juchipilo> lo ignoro
<juchipilo> tambien es cierto que no estan obligados a responder...
<xangua> tu preguntaste quien No lo usa :P
<esencial2> el que calla otorga
<juchipilo> no
<juchipilo> estas mal
<xangua> habrás que, como el vendedor, reformular tu pregunta/oferta, o buscar un canal dedicado a vpn esencial2
<xangua> !alis | esencial2
<kubot> esencial2: alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<juchipilo> es ilogico esperar que todo mundo este atento a lo que se dice en todo momento
<esencial2> « /msg alis
<esencial2> que fastidio que dentro de un año se me termine la licencia del windows con lo bien apañado y completo que tengo el guindows
<mimecar> la licencia de windows desde cuando caduca?
<no_tengo> hola señores
<no_tengo> : error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <-- Cómo se que debo instalar para que ese .so se cree ?
<mimecar> ¿que programa te da ese error?
<no_tengo> goober
<mimecar> ¿está en los repositorios?
<no_tengo> no
<mimecar> en la web del programa te pondrá las dependencias
<no_tengo> ah cierto xD
<no_tengo> gracias
<no_tengo> adiós
 * Ignacio dice: Hola! A todos.. Me recuerdan.. Yo era el que habìa metido mano y no tenia usb.. hoy tengo uno de 4gb y tengo ubuntu 11!!!
<kurama10> esos
<Ignacio> kurama10: ?
<kurama10> Ignacio, jejej perdon merror de ventana
<Ignacio> kurama10:  Jajaja!
<kurama10> pense que estaba en #linux_mx
<kurama10> pero aprovecho para saludar aqui
<kurama10> buenas
<Ignacio> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Kutsuu> Hola a todos! acabo de llegar y desconocia este canal =)
<Kutsuu> Este canal por lo que veo esta enfocado al soporte de usuarios, ¿existe otro para los desarrolladores españoles de la distribucion?
<mimecar> no
<Kutsuu> gracias por tu respuesta mimecar =)
<mimecar> los programadores usan más las listas de correo
<Kutsuu> mimecar, me quedare entre vosotros si no os importa, quizas pueda echar una mano tambien =)
<mimecar> puedes estar en el canal el tiempo que quieras
<Kutsuu> genial ^^
<vg> hola
<vg> alguien?
<vg> #ubuntu
<wicope> hola vg
<vg> hola
<vg> hay poca genter por aqui no?
<vg> podria ayudarme?
<vg> acabo de reinstalar ubuntu
<vg> ya que antes tenia linux mint y se me "jodio" el grub
<vg> este me funciona a la perfeccion
<vg> y justo instalarlo funcionaban los botones de brillo de pantalla y despues de reiniciar a dejado de funcionar
<mimecar> ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<vg> si
<vg> acabo de ponerlas ahora mismo
<wicope> vg tienes un portátil verdad? en mi caso le doy a tecla fn+tecla brillo y me funciona
<vg> y despues de reiniciar ya no funcionan
<vg> si si
<vg> es un laptop
<vg> a mi ninguna de las dos formas
<vg> en windows me funciona pulsandola sin fn
<vg> pulsando fn hace el efecto de f1 o f2 etc
<vg> sin fn hace el ajuste de brillo
<vg> aqui no me lo hace de ningna manera
<vg> el de sonido si lo hace
<vg> perfectamente
<wicope> vg prueba con este comando: xgamma -gamma 0.1 y despues lo pones en xgamma -gamma 1
<vg> aver...
<wicope> vg tienes que tener esto instalado (x11-xserver-utils) , es para oscurecer la pantalla, y subir la claridad, osea algo como el brillo .. no se me ocurre ahora nada más, si veo algo te aviso
<vg> como instalo eso?
<vg> soy nuevo en linux lo siento
<vg> necesito un poco de ayuda ahora para hacerme a esto
<vg> eso lo hago con sudo apt-get install x11-xserver-utils ?
<vg> wicope: me dice esto
<vg> Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho
<vg> Creando árbol de dependencias
<vg> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<vg> x11-xserver-utils ya está en su versión más reciente.
<vg> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<mimecar> vg: dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> en el canal no se pega texto
<vg> no hay nadie?
<mimecar> vg: NO ha salido nada del texto
<mimecar> el bot te ha silenciado por pegar texto en el canal
<vg> y porke? solo quiero ayuda no lo hago por fastidiar
<vg> vaya
<wicope_> vg, qué paso? a mi se me desconectó si quieres pegar algo en el canal usa esta dirección web: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  y nos pasas la dirección
<wicope_> vg no importa no te preocupes ya lo sabes no puedes escribir muchas líneas seguidas eso es todo
<vg> wicope: no se , me silenciaron por pefar texto en el canal. en mint lo hago y no pasa nada
<mimecar> vg: es una protección del canal
<vg> no pasa nada
<fzeta> iep!
<vg> oye , me dice que tengo el x11-server-utils ya
<vg> ke esta en  mi version mas reciente
<vg> como lo ejecuto?
<wicope_> vg lo saque de esta web: http://manualinux.heliohost.org/xorgcfg.html sólo lee el apartado El Ajuste Gamma
<wicope_> vg a lo que me refiero es que pones en el terminal: xgamma -gamma 0.45 por ejejmplo y se cambia el brillo verdad? para restaurar el brillo pon xgamma -gamma 1 prueba eso a ver si te funciona, al menos puedes tocar el brillo hasta que consigas solucionar el porque no te funciona con las teclas del portátil
<vg> aver...
<vg> se me pone oscura
<vg> los colores se tornan negros
<vg> lo e puesto a 0-70 y se ve mejor
<vg> algo mas oscuro
<vg> eso modifica los colores no?
<vg> wicope: pues no se , en linux mint a veces me pasaba lo mismo.Unas veces le daba por funcionar , otras le daba y tardaba 10 segundos en subir o bajar el brillo y otras veces funcionaba a la perfeccion
<vg> alguien sabe porke no se me abre el gestor de software?
<vg> no me va muy bien esto o algo pasa
<Kutsuu> alguien puede ayudarme a elegir entre ext4, xfs, bfs y reiserfs?
<Kutsuu> que es lo que mejor resultado esta dando?!?! :)
<wicope_> Kutsuu: ext4(con comprobación al arrancar con tune2fs)  o bfs (en cuanto sea estable, no lo se si ya es estable)
<Kutsuu> gracias wicope_ =D
<tito_> hola
<Kutsuu> hola tito_
<wicope_> saludos tito_
<tito_> gracias
<vg> alguien sabe porque no me abre el gestor de software desde la barra lateral?
<wicope_> vg: no lo se, no uso el gestor de software, a lo mejor que ha quedado pillado porque antes estaba abierto y se cerro mal o al go similar, miras el proceso y lo matas y vuelves a correrlo
<vg> donde se mata?
<wicope_> Kutsuu: bfs(así no se escribe) = btrfs
<wicope_> vg se mata en el terminal o en algún programa que vea los procesos y los pueda matar
<vg> como cual?
<Kutsuu> wicope_, ok, gracias, la recordaba como bfs
<dylan66> killall software-center
<Kutsuu> loq ue no recuerdo si era en el kernel 2.4 o ya en el 2.6 xD
<tito_> ctrl + alt + retroceso (con el teclado)
<vg> dylan , no me aparece el killall en el soft.center
<dylan66> eso se pone en la terminal
<dylan66> para matar el proceso
<dylan66> si es que se esta ejecutando ese proceso
<wicope_> vg: cuidado con este programa, http://kornelix.squarespace.com/watsup/ ya que mata al selecionar, lo que te queda es saber el nombre del proceso y selecionarlo, lo de dylan66 tiene mejor pinta
<vg> pero no lo encuentro el killall ese
<vg> no aparece en el software center
<wicope_> vg eso lo escribes en la terminal. ctrl+alt+t y escribes: killall software-center pulsar intro
<vg> ahh ok
<vg> aver
<vg> esto no aparece
<vg> no me hace nada
<vg> sentinella puede hacer lo mismo?
<wicope_> vg: una vez realizado el comando prueba a escribir en la terminal el nobre del programa, en este caso: software-center (para ver si se te inicia, y si no se te inicia ponlo lo que salga en pastebin.com)
<wicope_> vg: si no se te inicia pon lo que te salga en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  y danos la dirección web
<vg> ke pongo?
<vg> el comando de antes?
<vg> no sale nada
<vg> poniendo killall software-center no sale nada
<vg> este es el enlace?
<vg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/758604/
<mimecar> vg: no tiene que salir nada
<vg> pues no se
<mimecar> ¿que le pasa a tu equipo?
<vg> un par de cosillas la verdad
<vg> primero que a veces no se me abre el software center desde el lanzador
<vg> otra que no funcionan las teclas rapidas de brillo
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha pasado el fallo con el centro de software?
<vg> hace un rato
<mimecar> ¿has modificado algo en el sistema?
<vg> que mate la aplicacion desde gestor de servicios
<vg> no no
<vg> no hice nada
<mimecar> tengo que salir
<vg> acabo de instalar ubuntu hara un par de horas
<vg> y no le hice nada
<vg> aun estoy aprendiendo a usar ubuntu
<vg> se me hace dificil con los comandos y demas
<mimecar-away> no tienes que usar comandos
<vg> pues en este chat todos me dan comandos
<mimecar-away> ...
<vg> y no se porque no funcionan los botones
<mimecar-away> en este chat NO se van  a conectar a tu equipo
<mimecar-away> ni ver tu monitor
<vg> el laptop es nuevo
 * mimecar-away no está
<vg> ya ya
<dylan66> que hiciste con el gestor de servicios?
<vg> mate la app gestor de software
<vg> y luego ya se abrio normalmente
<vg> no se me abria desde el lanzador
<dylan66> a que le llamas gestor de servicios?
<vg> perdona
<vg> es donde estan los procesos
<dylan66> ahh
<dylan66> en el monitor del sistema
<vg> como en windows ctrl-alt-supr
<vg> ese
<vg> (perdon aun me tengo que hacer a este gran OS)
<vg> llevo solo 2 dias usandolo
<dylan66> no deberia dar problemas es bastante estable
<dylan66> si no se tocan cosas mal
<dylan66> prueba reiniciar a ver si es un tema de a sesion
<vg> ok
<vg> supongo
<vg> reiniciare y aver que tal se comporta
<vg> acabo de instalarlo la verda
<vg> me funciona algo mejor que linux mint
<dylan66> ya actualizaste el sistema?
<vg> y no me desagrada para nada unity
<vg> si si
<vg> esta todo recien actualizado
<dylan66> enseguida de instalar debes actualizar
<vg> esta todo ultimado
<dylan66> ahh ok
<vg> el problema es ese
<vg> ke no funcionan los botones de brillo
<vg> y lo del software center ke no abria
<vg> nada mas
<vg> me funciona a la perfeccion
<dylan66> lo del brillo puede ser por tu hardware
<vg> el portatil es nuevo
<vg> es un HP 630
<vg> i3 2,4 ghz 4 ram INtel Hd graphics
<vg> no se ke pasara
<vg> puedo poner un applet que me regule el brillo?
<tito_> tiene que andar rebien
<vg> alguna app que pueda regularla a mano aunque sea
<mimecar-away> es ubuntu 11.10?
<vg> si
<vg> el 11.10
<vg> va muy bien
<vg> muy liviano
<mimecar> cuando abres el centro de software que pasa?
<vg> me esta funcionando mejor que linux mint
<vg> se me quedaba pillado antes
<vg> no abria
<vg> ahora si abre
<vg> aver...
<vg> abre perfectamente
<vg> no se que pasaria antes
<tito_> instala el firewall 1º por el brillo no te preocupes
<mimecar> tito_: para un usuario normal no suele ser necesario el cortefuegos
<tito_> noo creas
<vg> me dices a mi lo delbrillo?
<vg> la verdad que por lo que vi en algunos foros y demas , pasa bastante aqui en ubuntu
<mimecar> tito_: para un sistema actualizado no
<vg> y lo que me extraña esque funcionaban perfectamente los botones de brillo justo terminado de instalarlo
<mimecar> vg: el software se actualiza
<tito_> chromium envia bugs que da gusto
<vg> se solucionara?
<vg> que pasa con chromium?
<vg> yo lo tengo , es malo?
<mimecar> tito_: enviará los bugs si le das permiso
<vg> pero es lo mismo que el chrome normal no?
<mimecar> vg: no
<tito_> con firefox no pasa
<mimecar> firefox manda información de tu sistema si le das permiso
<vg> que navegador usan ustedes?
<tito_> chromium y firefox
<mimecar> firefox
<vg> yo igual
<vg> son buenos parece
<vg> tb se puede instalar chrome normal no?
<vg> yo lo tenia en mint
<vg> ah se me olvidaba , podrian mandarme algun enlace a alguna guia para dummies para iniciarme en Linux?
<mimecar> www.ubuntu-es.org
<vg> donde me queden claro el funcionamiento y el tema de comandos y demas
<vg> cuanto tiempo llevan usando Linux ustedes>?
<mimecar> puedes hacer la mayoría de las cosas con las herramientas gráficas
<vg> instalar juegos de windows seguro que requiere consola
<vg> el minecraft etc
<mimecar> no
<vg> a mi me parece muy distinto a windows
<vg> mas amplio
<vg> por eso se me hace tan dificil manejar esto
<vg> que si comando y demas
<mimecar> doble click sobre el .exe
<vg> en linux tambien funciona el exe?
<tito_> podes tener w. dentro de ubuntu
<mimecar> si instalas wine
<vg> lo se
<vg> con wine o virtualbox
<vg> o vmware
<vg> bueno voy a cenar
<vg> muchisimas gracias por su ayuda!
<tito_> chau
<vg> que la fuerza os acompañe compañeros!
<vg> ahh una cosa
<vg> que version de linux usan?
<vg> que distrib?
<tito_> 11.10 xubuntu
<vg> estoy escuchando criticas muy malas hacia ubuntu 11.10
<vg> a mi me funciona de lujo , no se...
<mimecar> la gente no se molesta en usar unity
<vg> creo que todo por el unity
<vg> tan malo es el unity?
<mimecar> no
<vg> me parece muy comodo y personalizable
<tito_> xubuntu 11.10 es una maravilla
<vg> y si no me gusta pues se lo cambio a gnome o kde...
<vg> xubuntu es con xfe no?
<vg> o alg asi
<tito_> si
<vg> pero es lo  mismo no?
<tito_> es muy rapido
<tito_> y sencillo
<vg> mas que ubuntu 11.10?
<tito_> depende
<vg> lo probare
<vg> aver que tal
<vg> Linux Mint me gusto mucho
<vg> mint 12
<vg> es muy bueno
<tito_> te va a gustar xubuntu el problema es que anda muy bien
<vg> eso es un problema?
<vg> XD
<vg> jj
<tito_> es aburrido
<tito_> nda todo bien
<vg> que bien
<vg> lo probare
<vg> bueno man
<tito_> muy rapido
<vg> muchas gracias
<vg> andare por aqui a menudo ya que mis dudas sobre linux son iinterminables
<vg> XD
<vg> jj
<tito_> mas rapido que mint
<vg> aun tengo que instalar minecraft y demas
<vg> aver como
<vg> un abrazo man
<vg> chau
<vg> !
<vg> ;)
<tito_> chau
 * canihojr buenas
<Llfocusyn> hola
<Llfocusyn> una duda
<Llfocusyn> siempre tengo el 100% de señal wifi, pero en verdad es menos
<Llfocusyn> hay forma de ajustarlo?
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres ajustar?
<Llfocusyn> para saber cuanto es en realidad
<Llfocusyn> que me diga la señal exacta
<Llfocusyn> en plan señal buena, baja, escelente
<Llfocusyn> siempre está al 100%
<Llfocusyn> y te aseguro que no es asi
<mimecar> si ves las barras del wifi sabes el nivel
<mimecar> la señal oscila, no es constante
<Focusyn|2> soy el del wifi, problemas tecnicos
<Focusyn|2> alguien me habia respuesto?
<mimecar> [23:15] <mimecar> si ves las barras del wifi sabes el nivel
<mimecar> [23:15] <mimecar> la señal oscila, no es constante
<Focusyn|2> otra cosita, estoy usando la version anterior a la nueva de ubuntu en un netbook
<mimecar> la 11.04?
<Focusyn|2> me recomendais que actualice?
<Focusyn|2> si
<mimecar> usas gnome?
<Focusyn|2> es que la version netbook no me satisfacia
<Focusyn|2> si
<mimecar> la 11.10 usa Gnome 3, la forma de trabajar cambia un poco
<mimecar> y "perderás" la apariencia de gnome 2
<Focusyn|2> cual usas tu?
<mimecar> otra distribución con Gnome shell y gnome 3
<Focusyn|2> me podria acostumbrar
<Focusyn> vaya noche llevo
<Focusyn> si actualizo puedo arrepentirme y volver a la version anterior?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> puedes probarlo con un live cd
<bugtraq> Hola
<bugtraq> cuando hago un aptitude search Paquete, me aprece con la "i" de isntalado pero con una letra "A" mayuscula, que significa
<bugtraq> ?
<mimecar> ¿ya has mirado la página del manual de aptitude?
#ubuntu-es 2011-12-04
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Necesito arrancar una aplicación full-screen, pero que, de una, se ejecute en el 2º monitor, o sea, el proyector. Cuando lo intento, se ejecuta en el principal... y no me sirve.
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> alguien concoce algun programa agenda personal
<cosm0s> Por casualidad alguien sabe de sql :S
<cosm0s> buenas
<MarioMey> Cerré, sin querer, la ventana... Lo pregunto de nuevo... ¿cómo hago para ejecutar una aplicación full-screen en el segundo monitor (proyector)? Siempre se me ejecuta en el principal, el de la notebook.
<redcat> hola
<cousteau> MarioMey, a lo mejor la aplicación permite configurarlo
<cousteau> en LibreOffice Impress sé que se puede
<cousteau> (hice buen uso de ello en mi proyecto de fin de carrera, heh)
<redcat> hola disculpen
<redcat> tengo un pequeño problema
<redcat> nose si me puedan ayudar
<redcat> no puedo cambiarle el nombre
<redcat> a mi disco duro
<redcat> me dice que el problema viene del backend
<cousteau> qué formato?
<redcat> como
<cousteau> que en qué formato está
<redcat> el disco duro
<cousteau> sí, bueno, la partición... quieres cambiarle el label a la partición, no?
<redcat> nono
<redcat> nono
<redcat> no me interesa la particion
<redcat> osea
<redcat> mira
<redcat> compre un disco duro
<redcat> y quiero cambiarle el nombre
<redcat> pero no se puede
<redcat> me aparece este error
<cousteau> cambiarle el nombre?
<redcat> El elemento no se pudo renombrar.
<redcat> No se ha podido renombrar «Disco duro de 3.0 TB: Elements» a «western»: El backend no soporta la operación
<redcat> renombrarlo
<cousteau> dices cambiar /media/1234-5678 por /media/MiDisco
<cousteau> ah, eso... es que no es un nombre, es más bien una descripción
<redcat> y de hecho lla me paso anteriormente pero solo formateando
<redcat> ohhh
<redcat> pero como le cambio el nombre
<redcat> sin nesesidad  de formatearlo
<redcat> porque osea es nuevo
<cousteau> es nuevo y está sin formatear?
<cousteau> o está ya formateado?
<redcat> no
<redcat> es nuevo
<redcat> recien lo compre
<redcat> pero osea
<redcat> no le puedo cambiar el nombre
<redcat> no sera
<redcat> por lo que viene del logo de la empresa y eso
<redcat> dentro del disco duro
<cousteau> no, es que "Disco duro de 3.0 TB" no es el "nombre", sólo la descripción
<cousteau> pero espera... "Elements" sí que podría ser el nombre de la partición
<cousteau> a ver, ¿puedes copiar archivos al disco?
<cousteau> si puedes, es que ya está formateado
<cousteau> y puedes cambiarle la "etiqueta", que es el "nombre" de la partición (supongo que tendrá una sola partición)
<redcat> aber
<redcat> aber deja checo
<cousteau> bueno, en general es fácil...  si no está formateado no hay nada que escribir, ni siquiera un nombre (a lo mejor ubuntu reconoce la marca o algo).  Si está formateado, puedes ponerle una "etiqueta" a la partición.
<cousteau> Esto lo puedes hacer al formatear, pero también lo puedes hacer con un disco ya formateado sin tener que formatearlo de nuevo.
<MarioMey> cousteau:
<MarioMey> Estoy usando Blender... y un desarrollador del mismo me dijo "Eso es un tema de Ubuntu".
<MarioMey> cousteau: ¿Cómo es en OpenOffice para hacerlo¿?
<cousteau> en blender ni idea
<live_> hola
<redcat> si cousteau
<redcat> si puedo copiar archivos al disco duro
<redcat> pero osea mm
<cousteau> MarioMey, al iniciar la presentación, me parece que en "Presentación personalizada" puedes elegir en qué pantalla se inicia
<redcat> como podria cambiarle el nombre
<redcat> al disco
<cousteau> MarioMey, no sé si para eso hacía falta tener instalada la "consola de presentación" de libreoffice
<MarioMey> cousteau: entiendo... pero el programa ya arrancó.
<cousteau> redcat, bien, en qué formato está la partición?
<MarioMey> Después, él mismo, lo corre en el 2º.
<cousteau> MarioMey, y si lo lanzas desde el primer monitor?
<redcat> no entiendo a que te refieres con formato
<cousteau> es decir, pones la ventana desde el que lo vas a abrir en el primer monitor, y haces clic ahí
<cousteau> redcat, FAT32? NTFS? ext4?
<MarioMey> Eso me lo recomendaron...
<redcat> ohhh lla
<MarioMey> Lo que no quiero es que aparezcan los menúes de Ubuntu...
<redcat> aber
<MarioMey> Pero creo que esa es la idea.
<MarioMey> cousteau: intenté poner la terminal en el segundo... pero se sigue lanzando en el primero.
<cousteau> MarioMey, hmm... pues ni idea
<MarioMey> Voy a intentarlo más tarde, ahora me voy a ir.
<MarioMey> Después vuelvo (otro día) y te cuento cómo viene la mano.
<MarioMey> cousteau: ¡Gracias!
<redcat> cousteau
<redcat> ntfs
<redcat> ese es el tipo de particion
<cousteau> bien, pues el comando para cambiar la etiqueta de una partición NTFS...
<cousteau> ...no me lo sé
<live_> me parece que con algun gestor de particiones le pones la etiqueta y listo
<cousteau> pero supongo que se encuentra fácil en google
<cousteau> ...o eso, a lo mejor desde el gparted se puede
<live_> si, si no con el que viene ya instalado en ubuntu
<redcat> simon
<redcat> pero a que formato
<redcat> lo tengo que cambiar
<cousteau> creo que ntfslabel
<cousteau> redcat, ntfs vale
<cousteau> no hace falta cambiarle el formato, sólo la etiqueta
<live_> debe haber como cambiar etiqueta sin formatear
<cousteau> aquí explican: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<cousteau> sí... ntfslabel, que es parte de ntfsprogs
<cousteau> te instalas ntfsprogs, y luego sigues las instrucciones en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive#NTFS
<redcat> aber
<cousteau> (1) instalar ntfsprogs.  (2) desmontar el disco.  (3) usar ntfslabel para renombrarlo
<redcat> ohh simon
<redcat> aber deja lo bajo
<live_> alguien sabe cual es la mejor distribucion de kde?
<m4v> no.
<cousteau> es uno de los mayores misterios de la historia
<redcat> cousteau escribo los comandos
<redcat> de sudo ntfslabel <device>
<redcat> hasta  sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdb1 my_external
<cousteau> seguro que es /dev/sdb1?
<Luis_> alguien sabe de servidores estoy con un servidor 10.04
<Luis_> alguien monto un servidor ubuntu en alguna empresa?
<live_> segun el wiki se puede hacer desde gedit si la consola es de temer entonces usalo
<redcat> cousteau
<live_> luis servidor de que tipo?
<live_> yo he montado de servidor web y ftp
<redcat> pero el ntfsprogs
<redcat> lla lo tengo instalado
<cousteau> redcat, bien, pero digo... ¿seguro que la partición es sdb1?  lo digo por si a ver si le vas a cambiar el nombre a una que no es
<cousteau> ejecuta esto:   sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdb1
<cousteau> a ver qué dice
<redcat> cousteau
<redcat> que no existe
<redcat> asi mira te digo la particion es dev sdf1
<redcat> y el formato de la particion ntfs
<cousteau> redcat, entonces... haz   sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdf1
<redcat> pero osea no le puedo cambiar el nombre
<cousteau> a ver qué dice
<redcat> aber
<cousteau> sin nuevo nombre, sólo para ver cómo se llama
<redcat> Access is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<redcat> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<redcat> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<redcat> You can use force option to avoid this check, but this is not recommended
<redcat> and may lead to data corruption.
<redcat> alguna idea cousteau
<rageo> una pregunta compis? que ficheros crearía o modificaría la inserción de un USB aunque no lo llegue a montar?
<m4v> redcat: fijate si ya la partición está montada con "mount"
<m4v> rageo: si no montas el USB no se debería modificar nada.
<cousteau> redcat, has desmontado antes el volumen?
<redcat> sii
<rageo> m4v, aunque no lo monte, en /dev/ me aparecería el dispositivo no?
<cousteau> rageo, se mostrarían mensajes en el dmesg, creo
<redcat> con eso no tengo problemas el problema es que no lo puedo renombrar
<cousteau> redcat, el error parece ser que la partición está montada
<cousteau> pega el resultado de ejecutar `mount` en paste.ubuntu.com
<rageo> cousteau, que lineas son las relacionadas con ese tipo de dispositvo. Por la cadena USB hay un montón
<m4v> rageo: ah si, pero esos no son "archivos" en el sentido de que están almacenados en el disco
<cousteau> rageo, la verdad, ni idea
<m4v> rageo: igual no te entendí la pregunta, pensé que te referias a archivos en el USB.
<m4v> rageo: no se si algo se modifica en el sistema cuando ponés un USB.
<rageo> m4v, nada nada, no te preocupes. Gracias por la ayuda a todos
<cousteau> cuando se conecta algo por USB, se ejecuta algo a través de udev
<m4v> redcat: ejecuta "mount" en una terminal y mira si la partición ya está montada
<rageo> con ls tambien debería ver la diferencia de tenerlo o no insertado,
<cousteau> udev es el encargado de controlar lo que pasa cuando se conectan cosas...  no sé si te servirá de algo
<rageo> lsusb no me lo detecta. escacharrao?
<rageo> mirare udev
<cousteau> rageo, maybe...
<cousteau> o a lo mejor lshw... pero prepárate para un chorrazo de info
<cousteau> mejor lshw-gtk
<Kutsuu> si el problema es la deteccion...
<redcat> m4v te lo pego aca
<AzoteLogiko> pero no seria suficiente con que usases el Gparted en modo grafico ?
<redcat> /dev/sde1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<redcat> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<redcat> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<redcat> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<redcat> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<redcat> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<redcat> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<m4v> !paste redcat
<kubot> redcat: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rageo> cousteau, en dev no hay cambio alguno, no lo reconoce
<redcat> ?
<m4v> rageo: "dmesg |tail" debería mostrar algo después de conectar el usb
<redcat> m4v alguna sugerencia
<lex_luthor_win> alguine sabe como puedo para agregarles permiso de crear un directorio a un disco rigido que acabo de agregalre a ubuntu sin que sea mediante el shell??????
<m4v> redcat: no pasaste la salida de mount, lo pegaste en el canal y se corto. Usá el pastebin.
<redcat> lla pege ahi el past de mount
<redcat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/758815/
<redcat> ahi va denuevo
<cousteau> /dev/sdf1 on /media/Elements type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<cousteau> redcat, sudo umount /dev/sdf1
<m4v> sdf1 es la partición ntfs?
<cousteau> m4v, sip, eso dijo
<cousteau> además se llama "Elements"
<cousteau> que me suena de antes
<m4v> ah ok
<cousteau> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/163171 lol
<cousteau> ya me sé la respuesta de exio
<cousteau> y... voy a probar e17
<redcat> cousteau me dice que umount /dev/sdf1
<redcat> no esta montado
<redcat> lol
<redcat> estaba desmontado
<redcat> jojo
<redcat> ni cuenta me die
<redcat> momento
<cousteau> redcat, pues en mount pone que está montado
<cousteau> tiene que estar desmontado
<redcat> ohh
<redcat> entonses
<redcat> esta bien que este desmontado
<m4v> capaz que como está montado por fuser, con umount no lo podés desmontar
<redcat> ohhh
<redcat> pero lla lo desmonte
<redcat> con umount
<cousteau> redcat, y si ahora ejecutas mount qué te sale? ponlo en paste.ubuntu.com
<m4v> redcat: sigue mostrando sdf1 en "mount"?
<redcat> sudo umount /dev/sdf1
<redcat> despues de desmontarlo con ese comando
<autofsckk> hay algun comando en la consola para poder saber si se presiona el boton del raton de la laptop y tambien de un raton por usb?
<redcat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/758832/
<cousteau> redcat, bien, prueba el ntfslabel ahora
<redcat> sudo ntfslabel
<cousteau> primero   sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdf1
<cousteau> te dirá que "Elements"
<cousteau> (creo)
<redcat> lo monto otravez no
<redcat> porque esta desmontado
<cousteau> NO
<cousteau> tiene que estar desmontado
<cousteau> y para cambiarla,   sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdf1 "nuevo nombre"
<redcat> aber
<autofsckk> si intenta poner la etiqueda a la particion si esta montado creo que no lo permite y te dice que no puede hacerlo porque la unidad esta montada
<cousteau> autofsckk, correcto... de hecho le ha pasado
<autofsckk> ah ya, entonces el peligro no es tanto como si checa la particion de errores o le da un mkfs je
<m4v> autofsckk: no tengo idea, capaz leyendo algo de /dev/input/mouse?
<m4v> aunque debe ser todo binario e incomprensible
<cousteau> autofsckk, con xinput a lo mejor se puede hacer algo
<cousteau> yo una vez estuve haciendo algo en C para ver qué sacaba en claro de ahí... pero nada, era un follón
<autofsckk> m4v: es algo bastante extraño, porque el usb recien conectado funciona bien unos minutos y luego deja de funcionar, no encuentro la relacion entre el mouse izq del path del raton y el boton izquierdo que recibe de usb
<autofsckk> voy a checar con lo que me dicen a ver si esta recibiendo info el kernel de ambos dispositivos
<redcat> listo m4v grax si sirvio
<redcat> y para volverlo a montar lo hago manualmente
<redcat> o desde terminal
<cousteau> redcat, creo que lo puedes desenchufar y volver a enchufar
<cousteau> (o desde terminal, lo que te sea más cómodo)
<autofsckk> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdf1 /puntodemontaje podria ayudarte creo
<redcat> simon o de utilidad de discos
<redcat> es la misma
<cousteau> mejor desenchufa y enchufa, así ves si se monta en /media/NuevoNombre
<redcat> si lla quedo
<redcat> de hecho
<redcat> pero para montarlo desde terminal el comando no seria
<redcat> sudo umount /dev/sdf1
<redcat> que diga
<redcat> sudo mount /dev/sdf1
<autofsckk> redcat: si yo aumente el -t ntfs-3g  porque es el tipo de particion que vas a montar, pero tal vez estaba de mas ponerlo
<cousteau> autofsckk, en principio sobra
<cousteau> bueno... ¿cómo puedo habilitar que el mismo usuario entre varias veces?
<cousteau> nadie? pues tendré que cerrar esto y volver a abrir :(
<Kutsuu> cousteau, te refieres a desde el gdm?
<cousteau> sip
<Kutsuu> cousteau, pues lo tienes complicado
<redcat> bueno gente paso a retirarme
<redcat> gracias por su alluda
<Kutsuu> cousteau, tu intencion es entrar con la misma cuenta
<redcat> en especial couteau y m4v
<autofsckk> cousteau: a que te refieres? que entre a varias sesiones graficas o algo asi?
<Kutsuu> cousteau, iniciando distintas sesiones en paralelo con el mismo gestor de ventanas?
<rageo> sigo sin encontrarlo. Os cuento: un teléfono, conectado via miniUSB, siempre me lo ha reconocido y ahora nó. Creo que puede ser del dispositivo, pero como asegurarme?
<redcat> buenas noches
<redcat> bye
<Kutsuu> cousteau, si es asi, gnome hasta donde yo se, es incapaz
<Kutsuu> cousteau, yo lo pasa mal con xinerama y mas de un monitor
<cousteau> Kutsuu, bueno, de hecho quería probar e17 que lo acabo de instalar
<rageo> en dmesg|tail  hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<Kutsuu> cousteau, perdon, ya lo pasa mal queria decir
<autofsckk> rageo: cuando conectes el dispositivo al usb en la consola has   sudo dmesg   o ya hiciste eso?
<cousteau> pero... antes se podía hacer lo de múltiples sesiones
<Kutsuu> cousteau, ese ya es tema aparte, me refiero a gnome y su gnome-session
<m4v> rageo: bueno, porque no espesaste por ahí? si no es un dispositivo de almacenamiento nunca va a aparecer en /dev
<Kutsuu> cousteau, creo que no nos entendemos
<m4v> rageo: estabamos todos asumiendo que era un pendrive o algo así.
<Kutsuu> cousteau, tu quieres tener varios escritorios abiertos en paralelo con el mismo usuario verdad?
<m4v> rageo: fijate si aparece en lspci o lsusb
<cousteau> sí
<Kutsuu> cousteau, no varias sesiones de gnome en paralelo con el mismo usuario
<rageo> autofsckk, m4v  aparecía en dev, creaba una carpeta e indicaba el dispositivo
<cousteau> en principio lo quiero para probar varios escritorios a la vez
<cousteau> así que sí, sólo uno de ellos será gnome
<Kutsuu> eso es mas facil
<rageo> m4v, ni en uno ni en otro
<m4v> rageo: es un celular o un telefono?
<Kutsuu> en una terminal creas en tu home un fichero llamado .xinitrc
<Kutsuu> y añades la linea "exec EL_GESTOR_DE_VENTANAS"
<rageo> m4v, un galaxy
<Kutsuu> ejecutas un:  $ startx -- :DISPLAY
<m4v> rageo: pasá la salida de dmesg | tail en un pastebin
<cousteau> puf, no sé si va a ser demasiada complicación...
<Kutsuu> donde DISPLAY debe ser un display que no se encuentre en uso
<Kutsuu> :3, :4 y asi
<cousteau> casi mejor que cierro sesión y vuelvo a abrir
<Kutsuu> xD
<Kutsuu> enga tio
<m4v> rageo: no tengo ni idea que es un "galaxy" pero asumo un que es un celular.
<cousteau> muy vago hoy, eh?
<Kutsuu> cousteau, livin la vida a lo ubuntu xD
<autofsckk> cuando abres esos displays te los va formando despues de F7? o como abre las otras X?
<cousteau> m4v, samsung galaxy, no recuerdo si un móvil o un tablet
<Kutsuu> cousteau, tambien puedes usar el xnest
<cousteau> Kutsuu, mi vida a lo ubuntu era perfecta hasta que quitaron lo de múltiples logins!
<cousteau> Kutsuu, también...
<Kutsuu> cousteau, y ejecutar el nuevo escritorio en una ventana :)
<cousteau> pero paso, mejor cierro sesión
<Kutsuu> cousteau, yo lo sigo haciendo de la misma manera
<Kutsuu> cousteau, claro que yo nunca tire de gestores de inicio :)
<cousteau> bue, ahora vuelvo
<cousteau> de hecho...
<rageo> m4v, http://pastebin.com/RGRYNk0N
<Kutsuu> has mirado en /etc/X11/gdm/ ?
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: eso puedes hacer en ubuntu? quitar gdm por ejemplo es posible?
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, service -f remove gdm
<Kutsuu> si no me equivoco en la sintaxis xD
<rageo> m4v, es un smartphone
<m4v> rageo: parece que no estar bien, tenés otra pc para probar?
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, ubuntu es un GNU/linux con muchas opciones activas, pero sigue siendo un GNU/linux como los demas
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: de casualidad recuerdas una app que esta funcionando en tiempo real en la consola y te da información de cada tecla o boton de mouse que presionas? te da el ascii o algo por el estilo creo
<Kutsuu> xvi
<Kutsuu> espera que lo compruebo
<Kutsuu> xev
<m4v> rageo: sospecho problema del smartphone ese.
<Kutsuu> creo
<Kutsuu> xD
<Kutsuu> sep
<Kutsuu> xev
<m4v> !enter Kutsuu
<kubot> Kutsuu: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Kutsuu> algo mas?
<Kutsuu> xD
<lex_luthor_win> alguien sabe como otorgale permiso total a un disco ya sea para creear carpta sin usar el shell?????
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: asi es, gracias
<Kutsuu> kubot, ok, ya no pulso mas =)
<kubot> Kutsuu: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<rageo> m4v, he probado en varias y nada. Yo creo que es problema del aparato, pero la cuestión es que cuando conecto suena un tono en el cacharro y se pone a cargar la batería.
<Kutsuu> kubot, porque tu quieres, si te esfuerzas puedes ser lo que tu quieras ser xD
<xangua> rageo: y probaste con otra sd¿¿
<xangua> a mi mi android me abría dos ventanas cuando montaba la sd, hasta que le instalé otra rom
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, de nada :)
<rageo> xangua, a mi tambien me montaba dos cuando montaba la sd,
<cousteau> ay qué cosa más hortera el enlightenment...
<Kutsuu> cousteau, ... ¬¬'
<m4v> cousteau: wrong channel?
<Kutsuu> cousteau, que version del E instalaste?
<cousteau> 17
<rageo> xangua, cuando instalaste la ROM y no te lo reconocía el sistema que hicistes?
<cousteau> espera, mejor sigo por off-topic
<Kutsuu> cousteau, pues cambia el theme xD
<Kutsuu> cousteau, enlightenment es MUY bonito
<xangua> no me reconocía¿¿
<autofsckk> esta chistoso
<xangua> jum pues instalé cyanogen y desde entonces soy feliz rageo XD
<m4v> lex_luthor_win: es más fácil desde la terminal, no se de otra forma. Capaz abriendo el nautilus como root, pero para hacer eso necesitas la consola de todas formas.
<rageo> xangua, yo no puedo, no localizo el dispositivo, esa era la pregunta, como localizarlo
<cousteau> nada! no me gusta!
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, incluye en el fstab una entrada para esa particion e incluye las opciones de GID y UID
<m4v> rageo: debe tener algo mal el aparato.
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, amen de los permisos
<cousteau> bueno, podría llegar a gustarme a lo mejor... de momento me quedo con esto
<rageo> m4v, yo creo que si, me falta sabe rsi será a nivel de hardware o soft
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, y en el campo de opciones, no se te olvide incluir la key "user"
<lex_luthor_win> ok grax Kutsuu  voy a jugar con eso
<m4v> rageo: no te podemos ayudar con eso, este canal es sobre Ubuntu.
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, ante todo, echale un vistazo al man correspondiente al sistema de archivos
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, =)
<rageo> ok, ya, entre a preguntar solamente como podía localizar el dispositivo para asegurarme. Saludos y gracias
<autofsckk> cousteau: que wm utilizas?
<cousteau> ahora metacity
<autofsckk> creo que pregunte mal, gnome o kde vendrian siendo que? como se les nombra?
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, escritorios
<autofsckk> gracias nuevamente Kutsuu
<cousteau> entorno de escritorio
<cousteau> DE
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, de nada, me aburro profundamente, es un placer =D
<m4v> entorno de escritorio?
<m4v> eso
<cousteau> sí, no?
<Kutsuu> mmm
<Kutsuu> en la antiguedad
<Kutsuu> en tiempos del sawfish vs gnome se les conocia como "decoradores de ventanas"
<Kutsuu> ahora no se como se le nombra, creo que escritorio Kde/gnome incluye ya los WMs :/
<autofsckk> el decorador de ventanas vendria siendo entonces metacity ?
<autofsckk> openbox es wm? o es escritorio?
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, metacity, compiz, sawfish, son gestores de ventanas
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, openbox es escritorio creo recordar
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, como pasa con xfce que es el escritorio y contempla xfcwm como gestor de ventanas
<Kutsuu> este ultimo no recuerdo si era exactamente ese nombre, xfce-wm es el paquete o xfce4-wm
<autofsckk> tenia la idea de que el escritorio era todo el paquete con aplicaciones especificas, y segun yo openbox no viene con applicaciones especificas
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, el pack con el escritorio y las aplicaciones como juegos, accesorios y ofimatica por poner un ejemplo
<Kutsuu> mas el kernel es un sistema operativo
<Kutsuu> solo gnome-core y gnome-extra  + metacity/compiz/etc seria el escritorio
<autofsckk> ah si si, yo asi tenia entendido que era el escritorio, con aplicaciones muy especificas, pero a lo que me refiero es que openbox no es asi, puedes instlar openbox y no tiene de hecho aplicaciones especificas, tu instalas por tu cuenta aplicaciones de tu gusto, generalmente pues es con opciones ligeras o minimalistas de las opciones existentes
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, es que openbox es un escritorio lite
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, ocurre como con matchbox, apenas te vienen aplicaciones para configurar sus opciones basicas
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: pero que aplicaciones especifica tiene ob? segun yo ninguna
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, no tiene un teclado en pantalla?
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, no tiene un configurador de aspecto?
<Kutsuu> o se hace por ficheros? =)
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: no tengo idea, y si es que lo tiene nunca me he enterado y mira que ya tiene algunos ayeres que lo utilizo
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, tambien depende de lo que consideres tu como aplicacion "especifica"
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: ah cierto, tienes razon, entonces si es un escritorio bastante light, pero si toda la razon
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, los tienes mas light aun, mira el ratpoison
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, ese es gestor de ventanas pero sumandole el configurador de la xroowindow se convierte en escritorio
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, con light me refiero a carga y consumo de recursos... no a su accesibilidad e intuitividad para el usuario novel xD
<autofsckk> ah y yo me referia a la cantidad de aplicaciones con los que se instala
<vg> hola
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: estoy viendo el ratpoison y bueno mejor ya trabaja directo en los tty
<Kutsuu> Kutsuu, no creas que es bastante potente, se diseño para olvidarse del raton
<autofsckk> vg: hola
<Kutsuu> y desde una tty solo tienes acceso (sin screen) a 24 terminales configuradas en el inittab
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: yo hago eso con terminator en una de las pantallas
<vg> antes tuve un problema con el ajuste de brillo de los botones
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, ratpoison te organiza las ventanas :)
<vg> no me funcionaban
<vg> ahora funciona de nuevo
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, supongo que terminator sera un clon de screen, no lo conozco =)
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: no lo veo como un clon, es una terminal que puedes partir y redimensionar cada ventana, fuera de eso no tiene mucha ciencia
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, conoces screen?
<autofsckk> si claro
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, por lo que me explicas se parece bastante
<arp-> Buenas
<arp-> todavia siguen aqui?
<arp-> j0..
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, pero ya te digo que no lo conozco =)
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: prefiero estar viendo 4 consolas que estar cambiando entre ellas, haciendo pruebas en asterisk por ejemplo, en 3 tienes abiertos archivos de config y en una tienes el CLI en donde estas probando los cambios que haces en la config
<autofsckk> arp-: buenas
<arp-> xD
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, supongo que es por gustos, yo soy de usar multiples pantallas fisicas
<cousteau> autofsckk, pero eso creo que ya lo tiene screen
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, me agobio con facilidad
<cousteau> así que debe de ser parecido
<Kutsuu> cousteau, eso me parecio a mi entenderle
<arp-> para consolas mutiples podes usar
<arp-> "Terminator"
<arp-> muy simple y util
<autofsckk> bueno si tambien las puedes redimensionar
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, si en cambio te refieres a una sesion grafica... use por un tiempo multi-gnome-terminal, porque me gustaba mas gnome en aquel momento
<arp-> te deja armar ventanas con multiples consolas de formas diferentes
<arp-> y pasar de una a otra rapido
<Kutsuu> arp-, eso lo hace screen
<arp-> Terminator
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: en si puedes hacer lo mismo con screen y seguro conume la decima parte de cpu en comparacion a trminator, pero me da pereza arreglar las ventanas escribiendo en lugar de arrastrando el raton
<arp-> xD
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, pero si hablas de raton, prefiero el multi-gnome-terminal, tiene mas cheats =D
<Kutsuu> ademas, detesto el raton xD
<Kutsuu> muerte al mouse!
<Colo_ar> don gato!
<autofsckk> hablando de ratones, tengo un problema con uno de laptop y necesito que algunso cracks de aca me ayuden a pensar que puede estar pasando
<Kutsuu> UchihaItachi, Amateratsu ¬.@
<autofsckk> el mousepath no funciona el boton izq, y conecto un mouse usb y funciona al principio y despues de unos minutos deja tambien de funcionar el boton izq del mouse, probe ya con 2 distros mas en vivo y el mismo comportamiento, alguna idea?
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: y terminal seguro usas mmm rxtv no?
<autofsckk> vt perdon
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, muy raw me estas viendo ya :P
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, te lo he dicho antes, gnome-terminal para el diario, multi-gnome-terminal para casos excepcionales =D
<autofsckk> esta cool, yo uso lo mas que puedo en consola, pero me gusta navegar mas comodamente con un mouse am i lado
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, porque uso gnome, no por otra cosa
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: has probado lxterminal?
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, pues posiblemente, pero ya me sobra media paqueteria con ubuntu como para instalar mas cosas que hacen lo mismo :/
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, con sinceridad, con una xterm me sobra =)
<autofsckk> si, no tienen tanta diferencia uno de otro
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, las librerias y api con la que se programaron no? =)
<autofsckk> bueno a fin de cuentas si lo tiene, sumando los extras en cpu y ram, creo que al final pudiera tener algun efecto
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, si quieres bajar consumos, no inicies unas X y tira del directfb =D
<autofsckk> no es para tanto
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, todo depende para que uses la ram no?
<Extero> hola a todos, alquien me puede ayudar con este tema, tengo tres computadores con ubuntu, 10.04 y quiero compartir archivos por la red wifi
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, personalmente dedicar mas de 100MBs a un navegador web para visionar una pagina... me parece excesivo
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: si
<Extero> alguien sabe como :S?
<Kutsuu> pero siempre te hablo de forma subjetiva, cada uno tiene sus preferencias y son siempre respetables ;)
<autofsckk> Extero: como?
<Extero> quiero compartir archivos por la red, tal como uno lo hace por windows
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: navegas con elinks? w3m? o algo parecido? midori? o que usas?
<autofsckk> Extero: eso lo hace samba
<Extero> y como se se usa?
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, en este momento uso firefox con soporte gtk porque venia con la distribucion de ubuntu que uso
<autofsckk> Extero: no lo he configurado jamas en ubuntu, pero seguro la gente de aqui te puede orientar
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, mañana todo sera distinto y tendre que decidirme por alguno, ya te contare ;)
<lex_luthor_win> solucione el problema de otorgarle permiso total al hard disk Kutsuu  fue de este modeo:    chmod 777 -R  /dev/sdb1
<autofsckk> lex_luthor_win: pero habias dicho que sin la consola
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, eso... no se hace asi ...
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, por razones de seguridad eh?
<lex_luthor_win> y si es cierto pero no encontre un gnome
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, como minimo creas un grupo, se lo asignas al fichero
<lex_luthor_win> no es el hd principal de todos modos
<Kutsuu> y entonces asignas el permiso total para ese grupo
<Extero> bueno, gracias autofsckk, buscare igual un poco de info en la red sobre samba
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, solo te digo que en produccion... eso no se hace asi
<lex_luthor_win> como seria eso de crear un grupo?
<Nobodyishome> Una pregunta; cuando mientras jugas al teewars desde Ubuntu y alguien te dice por el chat "u bot", que significa el "u bot"?
<lex_luthor_win> me voy a usuarios y grupos?
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, tendrias que hacerlo desde consola
<Nobodyishome> alguien lo sabe?
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, pero ademas, si usas ubuntu esta actualiza /dev a cada inicio o notificacion de cambio en dispositivos
<xangua> que como eres muy bueno piensan que eres un bot Nobodyishome ¿
<autofsckk> Extero: seguro encuentras algun tutorial de ubuntu como arrancar samba, en si lo que haras es instalar el cliente y servidor, buscalo en sinaptic creo, y de ahi pues es todo grafico, se debera aparecer un icono nuevo en el menu de configuracion
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, es decir, que la proxima vez que arranques estara como empezaste
 * xangua no le gustan las adivinanzas D:
<lex_luthor_win> sisis cierto tengo que tocar un archivito que me olvide su nombre fnosecuanto
<Nobodyishome> tu crees xangua ? :S
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, tampoco entiendo ya que quieres hacer
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, modificar su tabla de particiones?
<Nobodyishome> y no pueden pensar que simplemente tengo una agilidad mental extraordinaria antes de deducir que soy un bot?
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, porque por mucho permisos que le asignies al fichero asociado al inode ... no podras montarlo por restricciones basicas de seguridad por parte del kernel
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, tendria mas sentido incluir al usuario como un sudoer y darle acceso desde su fichero de configuracion
<Kutsuu> ya te digo que no tengo claro que quieres hacer :/
<lex_luthor_win> bueno yo lo unico que ceria es crear directoriso atravees del gnome
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, eso se hace con fstab
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, o asignando el usuario que quieras usar
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, al grupo "disk"
<Kutsuu> :)
<lex_luthor_win> tenes un link donde esplique exacto step by step?
<Kutsuu> nu
<Kutsuu> pero seguro que lo hay
<Kutsuu> total
<Kutsuu> Sistema->administracion->grupos y usuarios
<lex_luthor_win> obvio hay que googlear
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: pero si es una particion ntfs, seguro es un hd externo y que de peligro tendria en cambiar los permisos en un ntfs?
<lex_luthor_win> ok voy ahir y que hago despues Kutsuu
<lex_luthor_win> me voy a gestionar grupos?
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, edita el usuario que desees, y añade como grupo disk
<Kutsuu> tendras que reiniciar sesion
<Kutsuu> si estas usando ese usuario
<lex_luthor_win> si ya lo hice
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, por definicion, asignar esos permisos a cualquier fichero es una vulnerabilidad grabe
<lex_luthor_win> pero no añadi otro usoario
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, bueno, grabe no, enfermiza
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, explicamelo por privado que no te entiendo ya xD
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: pero yo no le veo peligro en una particion ntfs que seguro la tiene para guardar y compartir cosas entre su windows y linux, o bueno seguro no percibo esa parte peligrosa que comentas
<lex_luthor_win> simplemente me fui a disk  despues propiedades y despues tilde al miembro del grupo
<Kutsuu> lex_luthor_win, :/
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, para mi es comparable a que arranques tus firefox con un sudo
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, si no lo ves... aqui son las 04:34 :)
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: has hecho alguna vez gateway/firewall/squid con load balancing y que de acceso a internet por medio de un portal de login?
<Kutsuu> se
<autofsckk> con que lo hiciste? algun bsd o linux?
<omar> hola a todos!!!
<autofsckk> omar: hola
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, lo hice con linux porque la empresa para la que lo hice
<Kutsuu> debe por ley instalar sus servidores en GNU/linux
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: vi pfsense como opcion, lo has utilizado alguna vez? que extraño se me hace eso de que deben utilizar linux
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, tu de donde eres?
<omar> tengo un problemilla, me aburrí de seguir tutoriales y por eso cosulto a ustedes: alguna aplicación para extraer audio desde un dvd?
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: .mx
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: tu de venezuela tal vez?
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, soy Español
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, y el gobierno de mi comunidad impone por ley que se use una distribucion desarrollada por mi comunidad
<Kutsuu> para evitar el uso de windows
<Kutsuu> puedes verlo como una forma de favorecer el software libre
<autofsckk> \o/
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: ojala mi pais tomara una iniciativa parecida
<omar> ojalá mi país al menos debatiera el tema
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, bueno a ver
<Kutsuu> Era yo el que se encargaba de el soporte para esa distribucion
<Kutsuu> haciendole los drivers y plataformando aplicaciones
<Kutsuu> es como todo
<Kutsuu> cuando metes a un gobierno de por medio...
<Kutsuu> ralentizas mucho todo
<autofsckk> que bien, cambiando un poco el mundo, eso es bueno
<Kutsuu> mi mision consistia basicamente en permitir que una distribucion obsoleta
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: eso es otra cosa, aunque si seria un mayor gusto ver que la gente comienza por gusto y no por obligacion
<Kutsuu> tuviese soporte para el hardware mas puntero
<omar> tengo un problemilla, me aburrí de seguir tutoriales y por eso cosulto a ustedes: alguna aplicación para extraer audio desde un dvd?
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: que distro es-era? basada en que?
<autofsckk> omar: el rhythmbox no te permite extraer el audio?
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, basada en ubuntu
<Kutsuu> xD
<omar> no he probado con eso, lo haré ahora, no sabía que rhythmbox lo hacía
<Kutsuu> era una ubuntu desfasada con un theme bastante feo y un par de fondo de pantalla
<Kutsuu> la parte positiva?
<autofsckk> omar: segun yo si, mp3 y ogg, tambien vi que podias hacer eso con songbird
<omar> estoy revisando, te cuento de inmediato
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: que version de ubuntu era?
<Kutsuu> que no quedan ordenadores con windowz en institutos ni puntos informaticos subencionados por el gobierno
<Kutsuu> ni lo recuerdo ya la verdad
<Kutsuu> un gutsy puede ser
<Kutsuu> o anterior incluso
<Kutsuu> era deprimente
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: pero ahora los empleados ya no tienen el pretexto de siempre de que su computadora es lenta, o que tienen virus o tonterias asi
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, no se como funcionaran las cosas en tu pais la verdad
<Kutsuu> pero en el mio
<Kutsuu> solo necesitan una excusa para quejarse y las excusas son gratis
<Kutsuu> hagas lo que hagas estan descontentos
<autofsckk> Kutsuu: aca igual, pero ademas de quejarse, no hacen nada jajajajaja
<Kutsuu> te imaginas lo que suponia
<Kutsuu> ATENTO
<Kutsuu> xD
<Kutsuu> hacer correr al 100% los primeros Eeepc
<Kutsuu> con un kernel 2.4.x?
<autofsckk> ufffff
<Kutsuu> o mejor aun
<autofsckk> todo un reto
<Kutsuu> una distribucion compilada con header del 2.4.x
<Kutsuu> entera
<Kutsuu> hacerla correr con un kernel 2.6.x
<Kutsuu> para tener un minimo soporte inicial hardware
<Kutsuu> y tener que reescribir el gnome-power-manager?
<autofsckk> pero ya el 2.6 estaba mas para aca, no te era eso tan dificil o si?
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, entiendeme
<Kutsuu> si compilas una distribucion basandote en las cabeceras de un 2.4
<Kutsuu> y le cambias el kernel a una 2.6
<autofsckk> ah ya entiendo, si tienes razon
<Kutsuu> siendo una distribucion totalmente binaria...
<Kutsuu> es como un poco frustrante
<Kutsuu> xD
<Kutsuu> pero bueno, me diverti tambien con algunas peticiones absurdas xD
<autofsckk> todo es aprendizaje y crecimiento
<omar> nop, sin resultados
<Kutsuu> autofsckk, bueno... ahi yo enseñe mas que aprendi
<Kutsuu> para que engañarnos
<omar> seguiré con mis intentos. Un abrazo y les dejo, adios.
<autofsckk> omar: chau
<Dedoloco> Puedo hacer una pregunta técnica?
<autofsckk> Dedoloco: imagino que si
<Dedoloco> Gracias... y perdón por la novatada!
<kutsuu_off> señores y señoras
<kutsuu_off> uno que se despide que aqui son las 5:00 am xD
<autofsckk> kutsuu_off: buen dia
<kutsuu_off> y algo me dice que esto tardara mas de 1 dia en compilar xD
<kutsuu_off> autofsckk, gracias, pero yo ahora me voy a domir ^^
<dimas_> como hago para actualizar los programas de terceros despues de haber actualizado ubuntu?
<autofsckk> buena noche entonces
<autofsckk> kutsuu_off: que compilas?
<kutsuu_off> Exherbo
<Dedoloco> Alguien me puede decir como cambiar los permisos de acceso a una unidad lógica NTFS (si es posible de manera gráfica)
<kutsuu_off> autofsckk, la distribucion Exherbo :)
<dimas_> estoy tratando de abrir kdenlive y me dice que no se encuentra el modulo de sdl de mlt
<kutsuu_off> autofsckk, voy a volver a la scene ^^
<autofsckk> kutsuu_off: ni idea n lo conocia
<kutsuu_off> autofsckk, es una distribucion por y para desarrolladores
<kutsuu_off> #exherbo es la mejor distro de elite que he probado(unas horas) :D
<kutsuu_off> este es un comentario aleatorio
<kutsuu_off> :)
<autofsckk> si estoy en la pagina leyendo de que va, pero eso no la conocia
<kutsuu_off> lo dicho, feliz lo que sea en vuestros respectivos lugares de residencia ^^
<kutsuu_off> autofsckk, es divertida :)
<kutsuu_off> xaoz!
<autofsckk> chau
<gn0> ;)
<sead> Hola
<kutsuu> rehola
<AzoteLogiko> buenos dias amigos
<AzoteLogiko> estoy en Ubuntu 10.04 64bit y tengo una grafica Nvidia 9600GT. El caso es que el otro día instalé KDE y al reiniciar, parece que perdi los drivers de la gráfica. Después de mucho batallar, los reinstalé a mano y todo volvió a la normalidad
<AzoteLogiko> el caso es que hoy acabo de actualizar el sistema con un kernel nuevo 2.6.32-36 y he vuelto a perder la grafica
<mimecar> cada vez que metes un kernel nuevo hay que recompilar los drivers
<AzoteLogiko> es decir, el sistema arranca , y se mete en unos menus de recuperación de gráficos o algo así y solo puedo entrar a gnome en el modo basico
<AzoteLogiko> hay algun comando para ello, mimecar ?
<mimecar> prueba a reinstalar el driver
<AzoteLogiko> ok
<AzoteLogiko> supongo que así funcionara, pero lo interesante sería que esto funcionase como antes ... cuando se actualizaban los kernel y no pasaba nada
<AzoteLogiko> toca reboot
<jose__> hola necesito saber como instalar el meta esploit
<mimecar> ¿está en el centro de software?
<jose__> pero  necesito unas librerias segun me dicen y no cuales son
<mimecar> en la web del programa te dirán los requisitos
<jose__> ok
<gazz> hola
<kutsuu> hola gazz
<Inframundo> quien anda spliteando?
<Colo_ar> Inframundo: como funciona el split?
<mimecar> Inframundo: no errores que tiene la red de vez en cuando
<Inframundo> mimecar me ta tirando que es split amigo
<mimecar> la red está formada por muchos servidores conectados
<mimecar> si uno se desconecta se produce un split
<mimecar> los usuarios de ese servidor desaparecen de la sala
<Inframundo> mimecar si sigo hablando aca que no sea pv. me van a correr
<mimecar> Inframundo: no se tira del canal por tonterías
<jose__> como ṕuedo installar un .run
<xangua> pss lo corres (run) y ya ;)
<xangua> jose__: clic derecho, propiedades, permitir correr como programa
<jose__> eok
<jose__> ok
<jose__> gracias xangua
<vg> hola
<vg> alguien por aqui?
<wicope> no te funciona el brillo del portátil?
<wicope> vg no hay nadie :P
<vg> wicope! ke tal tio
<vg> ya nada
<vg> era para instalar jdownloader
<vg> ya lo consegui
<wicope> bien gracias y tú que tal?
<vg> aqui sigo enrreando con ubuntu
<vg> aprendiendo poco a poco
<vg> quiero actualizar java a la ultima version 6.29 para instalar minecraft , lo hice antes pero no se si sera la ultima version
<wicope> eso está bien, a veces para aprender es mejor leer en blogs o tutoriales y después con alguna duda o paso que no te salga venir a preguntar, así que dónde te quedaste con jdownloader?
<vg> ya lo termine de instalar
<vg> viene facil en la guia de ubuntu
<vg> en guia-ubuntu.org
<vg> pero otras cosas se me complican mas
<vg> porque van ortientadas a usuarios medio-avanzados
<vg> y se me hace lio
<vg> dificil
<vg> tengo ke saber usar los comandos
<wicope> si aunque no son muchos comandos, no te lies que es fácil
<vg> sabes de alguna guia
<vg> que empiece desde cero?
<vg> para usar comandos y familiarizarte con ellos?
<vg> asi como el tema de paquetes y demas?
<vg> instalacion etc
<vg> [editar]
<vg> Enlaces externos
<vg> wicope: andas por ahi¿
<wicope> puedes buscar en google: CheatSheet gnu linux (son chuletas... empieza si quieres por familiarizarte de todo lo que tienes que aprender en una visión amplia)
<vg> en ese enlace esta eso que dices?
<wicope> vg si con ese patrón de búsqueda puedes encontrar algún que otro pdf con los comandos más usuales de gnu/linux en forma de chuleta, busca algo como: CheatSheet gnu linux ó comandos más usuales en gnu/linux etc, sabes lo que tienes que buscar ahora busca y lee :P
<vg> thanks
<vg> ;) me pondre a ello
<vg> ah una cosa
<vg> no algunos caracteres como por ejemplo (almohadilla) no me salen
<vg> sabes porque sera?
<wicope> # esta se escribe con: Alt Gr + 3 (en mi teclado)
<vg> gracias wicope
<vg> en el mio tambien
<vg> crei que era ctrl +alt + 3
<wicope> buscate en google un manual de teclas de gnu linux tiene muchas teclas interesantes, ejem: Alt+Tab etc...
<vg> esa es para cambiar de aplicaciones no?
<vg> como en windows ctrl + tab
<vg> muy bueno
<afkael> Hola gente..
<wicope> Ctrl+Tab cambia de pestaña en mi navegador, por casualidad lo descubrí :P
<wicope> buenas afkael
<afkael> instalé steam en mi ubuntu y quiero comprar un juego.. pero no se si tengo que instalarlo normalmente, como lo harñia en windows, o de otra manera..
<afkael> *haría
<afkael> alguien sabe?
<xangua> que yo sepa no hay steam para linux afkael, usaste wine acaso¿
<afkael> si
<mimecar> afkael: tendrás que comprobar que el juego está soportado en wine
<mimecar> y que steam funciona bien
<afkael> steam está platinum en winedb.. y el juego (Brink) también..
<ixus> hola donde podria conseguir los drivers de la camara compacta canom ixus 220 hs para ubuntu, o mediante que aplicacion podria conseguirlos?
<xangua> steam, ubuntu oneiric, bronze....
<afkael> xangua.. entiendo que es por el tema de Unity.. yo uso Kubuntu..
<afkael> está funcionando bien..
<mimecar> ixus: las cámaras de fotos se conectan por usb y aparecen como una memoria externa
<afkael> bueno.. prové de comprarlo y ya me aparece en la biblioteca.. voy a provar de instalarlo mediante el propio steam
<afkael> igual tengo una partición con windows.. pero estoy arte del doble boteo y lo que más juego es TF2 que al parecer anda bien en linux
<ixus> mimecar y es seguro que desde ubuntu pueda a traves del usb reconocer o interactuar con las camaras sin el la instalacion de drivers especificos?
<afkael> si ixus... es una cámara de fotos?
<mimecar> si se identifica como una memoria usb no necesitas drivers
<ixus> es una camara digital compacta de fotos
<afkael> te lo toma como una memoria usb.. y con un programa de manejo de fotografías puedes darle algunas funcionalidades extras..
<ixus> afkael ok para usar el software propio de la camara interare que funcione con wine
<ixus> aunque creo que desde el disco original no me deja instalarlo con wine
<ixus> igual deberia conseguir el archivo autoinstalable del software via web
<afkael> porqué no instalás digikam o f-spot..?
<ixus> afkael digikam esta en kde y f-spot en funciones se queda corto con respecto al software oficial de esa camara
<xangua> también está shotwell para gnome
<xangua> tiene dependencias de kde, no significa que sea exclusivo para el escritorio kde ixus :P
<afkael> que esté desarrollado con librerias kde no quiere decir que no puedas usarlo en gnome..
<afkael> anda incluso en windows..
<ixus> ah ese ya lo tengo instalado y tiene muchas funciones vere a ver lo que da de si en comparacion con el software oficial de la camara
<ixus> me refiero al shotwell
<vg> ola
<jorge4> ola vg
<vg> alguien me ayuda a instalar minecraft en ub. 11.10¿
<vg> e seguido un vide de youutube pero no se ejecuta , algo pasa
<vg> alguno de ustedes saben?
<mimecar> has puesto flash?
<vg> flash?
<vg> pues no se
<vg> como lo se si esta?
<cousteau> apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<mimecar> vg: puedes ver los vídeos de youtube?
<vg> claro
<cousteau> mimecar, además, ahora que lo leo... desde cuándo minecraft va en flash??
<vg> en el software center aparece como instalado
<mimecar> entonces tiene flash
<cousteau> minecraft es java
<vg> es java
<vg> si
<vg> XD
<vg> ya me parecia raro
<cousteau> tienes java instalado?
<mimecar> cousteau: ha dicho que ha seguido un vídeo y no se ejecuta
<vg> ayudenme please
<mimecar> no ha dicho si falla el vídeo o el programa
<vg> el programa
<vg> el video no fallo
<cousteau> mimecar, que no se ejecuta minecraft al seguir las instrucciones del vídeo
<vg> segui el video tuto en youtube
<vg> hice lo mismo
<cousteau> los vídeos no se ejecutan
<vg> y nada
<vg> no
<vg> no se ejecuta
<cousteau> vg, tienes java?
<vg> creo que si
<cousteau> si tienes, a lo mejor tienes que cambiarlo por el de sun
<vg> antes puse los comandos de actualizar java
<vg> mediante sinaptics tambien
<mimecar> que comandos has puesto?
<vg> no se que version estara
<vg> aver
<cousteau> ejecuta   java -version
<vg> ok
<vg> 1.6.0_23
<vg> la ultima es la 6.29 creo
<vg> pero no vi nada para actualizar a esa version
<mimecar> que necesita la versión gratuita de minecraft?
<vg> no se
<vg> aun no vi
<cousteau> vg, pero es la openjdk o la otra?  porque a lo mejor el openjdk no te va bien
<vg> hay dos no¿
<vg> jdk
<vg> y jer
<vg> o algo asi
<mimecar> no
<cousteau> no, no va por ahí...
<mimecar> que necesita ese programa?
<cousteau> jdk es para compilar, jre para ejecutar
<vg> saben como hacerlo entonces?
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que quitar el openjdk e instalar el sun jdk
<cousteau> ...pero no sé de dónde se saca el sun jdk ahora
<cousteau> (bueno, oracle)
<cousteau> perdón, jre, no jdk
<mimecar> vg: ya has dicho que necesita ese programa?
<vg> no se que necesita
<vg> soy noob de linux
<vg> ni se para que sirve jdk ni jre
<mimecar> vg: no tiene nada que ver con linux
<mimecar> que requisitos tiene minecraft en su web?
<vg> aver que vea
<cousteau> sí, por internet dicen que con openjdk no va... aunque en este vídeo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovnSkLBBkC4 dice que va de maravilla
<carlos> hola a todos
<carlos> os cuento mi problema
<Guest59973> tengo un PC con ubuntu 11.10, Windows 7 y Debian instalados
<Guest59973> cuando arranco, puedo acceder al Setup y todo, pero en cuanto se carga el GRUB el teclado deja de responder y no se carga ni siquiera Ubuntu, que es el SO por defecto
<Guest59973> ¿ideas?
<mimecar> ¿cual es el último linux que has instalado?
<Guest59973> ubuntu 11.10
<vg> no esta el enlace
<mimecar> Guest59973: ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<Guest59973> hoy
<vg> para bajarlol
<Guest59973> después de darle a "Load Optimized Defaults"
<vg> saben como actualizar la version de java?
<mimecar> que has modificado en el equipo antes del fallo?
<Guest59973> le he dado a Load Optimized Defaults en el setup
<mimecar> vg: si funciona con el open jdk, que quieres actualizar?
<mimecar> Guest59973: en la bios?
<Guest59973> sí
<vg> si
<mimecar> tendrás que dejar las mismas opciones que tenías en la bios
<vg> actualizar y luego ver como instalarlo
<Guest59973> el problema es que no sé cuáles eran esas opciones
<mimecar> vg: no entiendo para que quieres actualizar
<mimecar> Guest59973: tendrás que ir probando hasta que las encuentras, es un fallo de la bios
<bilbotarra> cómo puedo actualizar Evolution cuya versión es 2.28.3? GRacias
<mimecar> bilbotarra: actualizando todo el sistema
<vg> mimecar: para que corra minecraft no?
<bilbotarra> mimecar: te refieres a la versión de ubuntu?
<mimecar> vg: en los enlaces que han puesto antes pone que minecraft funciona con open jdk
<mimecar> bilbotarra: todas las actualizaciones que tenga tu versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿cual estas usando?
<bilbotarra> 10.4
<bilbotarra> si están todas las actualizaciones
<vg> pero yo no se que es jdk , ni como hacer para que minecraft corra
<bilbotarra> pero quiero actulizar en concreto la versión de Evolution
<mimecar> vg: java -jar archivo.jar
<mimecar> si minecraft es un programa de java
<cousteau> vg, espera, me lo voy a bajar a ver... ¿se puede bajar gratis?
<mimecar> bilbotarra: si tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones, no podrás pasar a una versión más reciente
<mimecar> cousteau: la versión clásica si
<cousteau> no sé qué me estoy bajando
<cousteau> cómo es la versión clásica? minecraft 2D?
<vg> ‎creo que esta gratis
<vg> hay muchos enlaces
<bilbotarra> he mirado en mi synaptic y la versión de evolution es 2.28.3
<vg> mas de uno estara desfasado ya
<mimecar> vg: la versión clásica es gratuita, la otra no
<mimecar> bilbotarra: sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cousteau> a mí minecraft me arranca
<vg> estas en la pagina oficial?
<cousteau> pero me pide usuario, claro...  ¿no hay versión demo?  me bajaré la clásica a ver
<bilbotarra> ya he hecho con esos comandos y todo está actualizado
<bilbotarra> pero lo de evolution isgue igual
<mimecar> bilbotarra: entonces en tu versión de ubuntu no puedes tener otra versión
<bilbotarra> vale
<Guest59973> joder, pero qué tonto soy!!!!!
<mimecar> si quieres una versión más reciente tendrás que actualizar el sistema
<bilbotarra> mimecar: vale, entonces cómo lo hago
<Guest59973> imaginaba que al cargar las opciones por defecto del BIOS había deshabilitado algo relacionado con el teclado
<Guest59973> claro, como el teclado era USB buscaba alguna entrada relacionada con USB
<mimecar> bilbotarra: haz un backup de todos tus datos y actualiza con update-manager
<Guest59973> no la encontraba porque estaba más abajo de donde miraba :-p
<Guest59973> así que solucionado
<mimecar> Guest59973: que funcione el teclado cuando está deshabilitado es un detalle sin importancia :P
<Guest59973> jajajajaja
<Guest59973> sí
<Guest59973> perdonad si os he molestado; era una bobada
<mimecar> no te preocupes
<bilbotarra> gracias, mimecar
<Guest59973> ufff, qué rato he pasado
<Guest59973> ciao
<vg> mimecar: te bajaste el minecraft classic de la pagina oficial?
<mimecar> no estoy en ubuntu
<mimecar> pero cousteau dice que funciona sin problemas
<mimecar> ¿que archivo te has descargado?
<cousteau> al menos arranca
<cousteau> tengo que añadir que no tengo compiz ni unity... a lo mejor eso afecta
<vg> estoy viendo la pa pagina oficial para descargarlo aver cual es
<mimecar> vg: gratuito solo tienes la versión clásica
<bilbotarra> mimecar: o podría ser update-manager -c -d??
<mimecar> ¿has hecho un backup de todos tus datos?
<bilbotarra> luego lo haré, pasaré mis datos a un disco duro externo
<mimecar> lo tienes que hacer antes de actualizar
<cousteau> http://c55.me/minetest/
<bilbotarra> lo sé, mimecar
<mimecar> ok, seguramente será ese comando
<bilbotarra> pero dudaba si con esos parámetros
<bilbotarra> ok
<bilbotarra> muchas gracias mimecar
<vg> mimecar: no encuentro la version clasica para desgargar
<mimecar> pon el enlace de la web que estas usando
<cousteau> yo es que en la página sólo encuentro versión clásica para jugar en el navegador
<cousteau> y va fatal
<vg> va muy mal si
<vg> se me relentizo todo
<vg> hay un .jar para bajar
<vg> pero no creo que sea eso
<vg> es de 85 k
<mimecar> parte del juego es en sus servidores
<vg> como ejecuto ese jar entonces?
<mimecar> java -jar archivo.jar
<cousteau> o a lo mejor vale con doble clic...
<mimecar> o doble click sobre el archivo
<vg> mimecar: me e bajado el minecraft , tenia ya jdk intalado
<vg> pero no me deja cambiarlo a lectura y escritura y a ejecutar como aplicacion
<vg> se me vuelve a poner como solo lectura
<mimecar> ??
<vg> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9419310/Open-JDK-6-Runtime-para-linux-_-minecraft.html
<vg> mira ese post
<mimecar> que entiendes por lectura y escritura?
<vg> hago l o mismo
<vg> pero cuando dice de cambiarle los permisos , no me deja hacerlo ni marcar la casilla
<vg> se me pone de nuevo en solo lectura y escritura
<mimecar> vg: esa versión de minecraft no da ninguna confianza
<mimecar> un programa en mediafire puede ser cualquier cosa
<mimecar> ¿cómo estas cambiando los permisos?
<bilbotarra> mimecar: cuál es la versión estable posterior a 10.4?
<mimecar> todas
<mimecar> la siguiente LTS será la 12.04
<bilbotarra> y la 11.10 es LTS?
<xangua> no
<Bruno_4816> hola amigos, alguien sabe como hacer que se muestren solo los lanzadores y no todas las aplicaciones que se abren en unity 2D?
<Bruno_4816> mimecar? xangua?
<mimecar> no he usado unity 2d
<Bruno_4816> yo lo uso forzado, no le da a mi pc para 3d
<Bruno_4816> xangua has usado unity 2d?
<xangua> no
<xangua> uso lucid
<Bruno_4816> bien
<bilbotarra> mimecar: cuando hago el comando update-manager -c -d me sale una ventana para actualizar 12.04 y no podría hacerlo hasta la versión 11.10?
<mimecar> no te puede salir una versión que no ha sido publicada
<mimecar> ¿que hacen los parámetros que pones?
<bilbotarra> pero la 11.10 es anterior a la 12.04
<xangua> 12.04 no ha salido
<bilbotarra> alguien me ha indicado que lo hiciera con esos parámetros
<bilbotarra> pues me ha salido una ventana de actualización en la que dice actualizar 12.04
<cousteau> no, no actualices a 12.04, es alfa
<bilbotarra> cousteau: entonces cómo actualizo la versión de 11.10?
<cousteau> (a menos que quieras probarlo, claro...  pero no es recomendable a menos que quieras estar reportando bugs todo el día)
<bilbotarra> ahora tengo la de 10.04
<mimecar> update-manager -d
<cousteau> bilbotarra, ah... pues puedes hacerlo escalonado, 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10
<bilbotarra> entonces con sólo el parámetro -d?
<xangua> bilbotarra: cuando salga 12.04, en el año 2012 mes 4, podrás actualizar
<cousteau> o a lo bestia, formateando...  ¿tienes /home en una partición aparte?
<mimecar> si, pero tendrás que pasar por todas las intermedias
<bilbotarra> lo acabo de probar, me sale igual la ventana de actualización de 12.04
<bilbotarra> si tengo /home en una partición aparte
<mimecar> te está dando la siguiente LTS
<mimecar> tendrás que decirle que te muestre las que no son lts
<cousteau> si tienes /home aparte, puedes borrar ubuntu e instalar encima, pero conservando el /home
<bilbotarra> lo primero que quiero es actualizar a la 10.10, luego a la 11.04 hasta 11.10
<cousteau> yo lo he hecho muchas veces...  lo único, que te toca volver a instalar todo
<cousteau> pero las preferencias te las guarda
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y en las preferencias modificalo
<mimecar> para que no use LTS
<ubuntu> hi
<bilbotarra> mimecar: te refieres a "orígenes de software"
<Colo_ar> la 11.10 necesita las mismas caracteristicas de hardware que la 10.04?
<mimecar> Colo_ar: no
<Bruno_4816> si bilbotarra, en origenes de software cambia lo que dice mimecar
<Bruno_4816> que no use LTS
<bilbotarra> ya lo tengo abierto, dónde puedo encontrarlo?
<bilbotarra> qué pestaña es?
<Bruno_4816> por que no instalas desde cero?
<Colo_ar> hay que chequear entonces si se la aguanta la maquina, antes de actuaslizar
<bilbotarra> ya lo veo, hay tres opciones
<bilbotarra> nunca o ediciones normales o solo ediciones con soporte de larga duración
<bilbotarra> la tengo activada la última
<bilbotarra> cuál de los dos primeros pongo?
<Bruno_4816> tenes que cambiar donde dice que te muestre actualizaciones solo para LTS
<mimecar> Bruno_4816: no
<mimecar> actualizaciones normales
<bilbotarra> ok
<Bruno_4816> si si
<mimecar> si lo deja en LTS solo podrá actualizar a la 12.04
<Bruno_4816> a eso me referia
<bilbotarra> perfecto!
<Bruno_4816> me exprese mal, disculpas
<mimecar> :P
<bilbotarra> me sale la ventana para actualizar a 10.10
<bilbotarra> gracias a todos!
<Bruno_4816> adelante
<bilbotarra> ya lo arranco xD
<mimecar> bilbotarra: haz un backup de los datos
<bilbotarra> ya lo he hecho
<Bruno_4816> mucha razon
<bilbotarra> los he metido en un disco duro externo
<xangua> y suerte con la larga cruzada que te espera ;)
<cousteau> hay una opción para hacer que no se quede sólo en LTS
<cousteau> en Orígenes de software > Actualizaciones
<Tron_Cerebelum> Hola!!
<Tron_Cerebelum> quien me podria decir como instalar nuevos temas en ubuntu 11.10
<Tron_Cerebelum> ??
<Colo_ar> alguien sabe si en finch se puede agregar la cuenta del faceboock?
<xangua> Colo_ar: via jabber
<Bruno_4816> Tron_Cerebelum: san google
<mimecar> Tron_Cerebelum: que temas
<xangua> desde pidgin 2.9 viene una opción de crear una cuenta 'facebook' que ya lo configura
<mimecar> Tron_Cerebelum: www.gnome-look.org
<Tron_Cerebelum> temas para el escritorio
<Tron_Cerebelum> o para las ventanas
<mimecar> los tienes en esa web
<Tron_Cerebelum> pero cuales serian las que dicen Gtk 3.X
<mimecar> si
<Colo_ar> xangua: tengo finch 2.10.0-3 no encuentro la opcion de fascebook ni de jabber en las cuentas
<xangua> Colo_ar: jabber a.k.a. xmpp
<xangua> http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<Colo_ar> miro
<Bruno_4816> se puede usar gnome tweak tool para cambiar temas y eso pero seguir usando unity? o tenes que cambiar a gnome shell?
<xangua> puedes usarlo para cambiar temas gtk3 Bruno_4816
<Tron_Cerebelum> tengo gnome-shell
<Bruno_4816> o sea? xangua?
<mimecar> Bruno_4816: sirve para los dos programas
<mimecar> tema de gtk3 y gnome-shell
<Colo_ar> xangua: para configurar la cuenta en Dominio y en Recurso que iria?
<xangua> ¿¿
<Colo_ar> xangua: para confgurar facebook en finch
<xangua> chat.facebook.com como dice el link
<xangua> (12:19:09) xangua: Colo_ar: jabber a.k.a. xmpp
<xangua> (12:19:15) xangua: http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<Colo_ar> xangua: gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo veo un documento que imprimi hace un mes?
<mimecar> buscando el papel
<ivedci89-desktop> tengo la impresora compartida en el ubuntu de otra maquina la cual esta configurada para guardar los documentos que se imprimes
<teknoduke> xD
<Colo_ar> xangua: ya esta funcionando face en finch, gracias!!!
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop: ¿cómo has configurado que lo guarde?
<ivedci89-desktop> no me acuerdo... aguardame mimecar
<be_free> Hola. Hace unos días, creo que fue mimecar, me recomendó pdftohtml para pasar de pdf a html. Pues bien. En algunos archivos pasa perfectamente hasta con uno, que al pasar usando con el comando pdftohtml, las letras aprecen como un rombo y dentro interrogación. Así entodo el contenido. Sólo puedo ver las imágenes, pero no las letras. ¿Qué significa eso? Puede ser que está protegido o algo por estilo?
<yamaci91> mimecar:  éste es el equipo en el que tengo la impresora
<yamaci91> soy ivedci89 y eliricci
<mimecar> be_free: el PDF puede usar otras codificaciones que no se pasan bien a html
<be_free> ajá. Y hay alguna forma de saber qué tipo de codificación está escrito en pdf? Y luego buscar algo como librería que pueda ayudar al comando para pasar bien a html?? bueno, pregunto, no tengo mucha idea
<mimecar> abre el html en firefox y prueba diferentes codificaciones
<mimecar> hasta que se lea bien
<be_free> ah, vale. Voy a probar de nuevo, a ver que tal
<yamaci91> yo configure "Guardar los archivos de trabajo (lo que permite reimprimir)"
<yamaci91> mimecar:
<yamaci91> a donde se guardan esos documentos?
<mimecar> ahí guardarás el archivo preparado para la impresora
<mimecar> no creo que guardes el original
<vg> mimecar: hola
<vg> saben porque jdownloader no me abre poniendolo desde el lanzador?
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo pones?
<vg> y desde el inicio y buscandolo si me abre?
<vg> lo abro buscandolo y abriendolo
<vg> pero quiero ponerlo en el lanzador
<vg> y desde el lanzador ya probe y n se me abre
<mimecar> no se cómo lo has añadido al lanzador
<vg> pues
<vg> lo ejecuto
<vg> y me aparece en el lanzador no?
<vg> pues luego marco la opcion mantener en lanzador
<be_free> Eso también a mí me ha pasado. Había descargado el firefox y guardé en opt. Al ejecutar firefox y hacer clic en mantener en el lanzador, al iniciar la sesión la próxima, tardaba muuuucho, total, no arrancaba como hacía un link
<vg> se podra solucionar para dejarlo en el lanzador? o me da igual tambien para ponerlo en el escritorio
<be_free> claro, yo he creado un acceso directo y lo dejé en el escritorio
<vg> como se hace eso¿?
<vg> me puede explicar?
<vg> hay que crear lanzador? me hago lio al poner el comando
<vg> me pasa lo mismo con el minecraft
<be_free> el qué explicar
<vg> el hacer el acceso directo en el escritorio
<be_free> Pues mira, haces un archivo en blanco
<be_free> sabes hacerlo no?
<vg> si
<mimecar> be_free: para gnome-shell?
<vg> un documento sin titulo?
<vg> gnome-shell?
<be_free> si vg
<mimecar> hay una forma más sencilla
<mimecar> http://www.innerzaurus.com/entornos-de-escritorio/gnome/19-crear-un-lanzador-de-aplicacion-en-gnome-32
<vg> yo tengo unity
<mimecar> resumen = gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Escritorio
<mimecar> eso crea un acceso directo en el escritorio
<be_free> si, ahora me acuerdo. Vete al sitio donde está el programa, y con el ejecutable, clic derecho crear link. Y te crea un link de acceso. Mueves ese link al escritorio y ya está
<vg> yo tengo indstalado el gnome-item ese
<fosco_> buenas
<vg> creando un lanzador en el escritorio?
<Ignacio> Hola
<be_free> si. el link sería el acceso directo del escritorio.
<be_free> me entiende, vg?
<vg> pueden decirme como?
<Ignacio> vg:  Me cuentas que pasa
<vg> antes instale el gnome-desktop-item
<vg> y un documento de texto con unos comandos que vi en un post
<Ignacio> vg:  Si
<tekno`afk> tengo un problema con firefox demora una eternidad en cargarse el programa
<vg> eso lo metia en una carpeta
<be_free> mimecar, lo de mirar los diferentes carácteres no funciona. No hay manera de detectar el carácter correcto para visualizarlo bien
<vg> y la aplicacion gnome-desktop-item en usr/bin
<Ignacio> vg:  Si.
<mimecar> vg: ????
<mimecar> ese programa está en los repositorios
<mimecar> ¿no lo has descargado de internet verdad?
<vg> lo instale de dos maneras , una por interfaz normal y otra por consola
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Parece que si. poruqe si mete "gnome-desktop-item" en /usr/bin manualmente...
<vg> en el terminal me decia que ya estaba instalada asique supongo que se hizo biern
<mimecar> vg: la aplicación gráfica y la consola hacen lo mismo
<vg> lo se
<vg> pero soy noob en linux y aun no se un comando
<vg> solo unos pocos
<Ignacio> vg:  Comando para que necesias
<Ignacio> *necesitas
<mimecar> vg: ¿no puedes usar las herramientas gráficas?
<vg> pues para lo que estoy viendo para muchas cosas
<vg> tb se puede pero no todo
<vg> por lo que veo
<vg> alomejor me equivoco
<mimecar> la mayoría de las cosas de un usuario normal
<vg> yo no me conformo con ver fotos , escuchar musica y navegar
<mimecar> como quieras
<vg> siempre investigo y intalo apps , juegos y algunas cosas
<vg> por eso se me hace dificil
<vg> porque muchas de esas cosas llevan comandos
<mimecar> puedes instalar cosas sin pasar por la consola
<vg> ahh mimecar
<vg> lo que te decia antes
<vg> el .jar del minecraft que decias que no era fiable
<vg> lo tenia en una particion para compartir con windows 7
<mimecar> es un programa almacenado en mediafire, no es su web oficial
<mimecar> puede ser cualquier cosa
<vg> puse como carpeta de destino del jdownloader esa particion
<vg> y claro
<vg> no me dejaba cambiarle los permisos y ejecutar como aplicacion
<vg> asique lo copie y lo pegue en mi carpeta personal en ubuntu
<vg> y ya si me dejo
<mimecar> las particiones de windows no tienen permisos
<vg> es minecraft
<vg> solo que la version para jugar sin ser premium
<mimecar> la versión pirata
<vg> si
<be_free> Oiga, conocéis alguna tecnica de identificar qué tipo de carácter está escrito un pdf, o el html tras convertirlo con pdftohtml?
<mimecar> muy mal
<vg> si funciona
<vg> muy mal porque?
<mimecar> estas pirateando un juego
<vg> bueno
<vg> tengo cientos de juegos de la xbox360 piratas
<vg> de pc
<vg> etc
<vg> ya me comprare minecraft para poder jugar las ultimas versiones
<vg> por ahora solo queria probarlo
<vg> mimecar: explicame como hacer el acceso directo al escritorio porfavor
<mimecar> te han dicho como hacerlo desde el lanzador
<mimecar> y te he puesto el comando para hacerlo en gnome 3.2
<vg> ese es para 11.10'
<vg> ?
<tekno`afk> be_free el problema te lo da con caracteres especiales o con todos?
<mimecar> la 11.10 usa gnome 3.2
<vg> ok
<vg> ese es del post que me as puesto no?
<vg> lo e llevado a cabo
<mimecar> si, también te he puesto el comando
<vg> pero quiero saber como poner jdownloader en el escritorio
<vg> tekno afk?
<be_free> con todos. Al pasar un pdf a html con el comando html solo puedo ver las imágenes, pero las letras, nada. Ni cambiando la codificación con firefox
<mimecar> cre el lanzador
<be_free> perdon con el comando pdftohtml
<teknoduke> be_free el pdf usa fuentes raras?
<vg> que es lo que tengo que poner de comando al crear el lanzador?
<mimecar> el ejecutable del programa
<vg> y se encuentra en?
<vg> /usr/bin?
<mimecar> donde lo hayas descargado tu
<be_free> En el pdf se viusaliza perfectamente. Fuentes raras, pues no lo sé a que se refiere, porque no soy capaz de indentificar tipos de fuentes. Además, es un pdf de física. Las letras normales, tampoco se ve bien.
<be_free> me refiero que no se ve bien en el html las letras. En el pdf sin problema
<be_free> Se te ocurre algo, teknoduke?
<teknoduke> fijate ve a archivo - propiedades
<teknoduke> y te va a decir con que se hizo el documento, etc. y una pestaña que dice fuentes
<vg> mimecar: yo lo instale por la consola , mediante unos comandos de ubuntu-guia.org
<lapiz> hola a todos
<mimecar> que comandos
<vg> aver
<lapiz> el ventilador de mi ordenador va muy rápido. ¿alguien me puede ayudar?
<vg> mimecar: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<lapiz> que significa?
<vg> mimecar: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<vg> eso fue
<mimecar> si lo has instalado con un repositorio externo no se donde te lo ha dejado
<vg> ya me aparecio en el software center
<teknoduke> vg lanzaste el programa y le diste click derecho mantener el lanzador?
<vg> si
<vg> no se ejecuta
<vg> no se abre desde el lanzador
<teknoduke> le diste editar al lanzador para ver que comando lanza?
<vg> no
<vg> eso como se hace?
<lapiz> alguien puede decirme por qué se acelera el ventilador del ordenador? y despacio, que no controlo el teclado
<mimecar> !detalles lapiz
<kubot> lapiz: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<teknoduke> lapiz pero que un ventilador vaya rapido no es problema, si va rapido es bueno a priori
<lapiz> ah sí ? cómo puede favorecerme? Lo que puedo decir
<lapiz> es
<teknoduke> vg el programa se lanza bien desde algún sitio?
<lapiz> que intenté instalar xchat sin éxito
<vg> teknoduke: se lanza buscandolo desde inicio
<vg> se lanza bien
<mimecar> lapiz: xchat está en los repositorios, ¿que errror te da?
<lapiz> bueno,
<lapiz> pienso
<lapiz> que no
<lapiz> incluía
<lapiz> bién
<lapiz> el usuario
<lapiz> porque
<lapiz> lo he cambiado
<lapiz> y ahora funciona
<lapiz> además, quise actualizar manualmente el
<lapiz> sistema, desde
<lapiz> el buscador
<lapiz> puse
<wicope> puedes escribir en una línea?
<kutsuu> xD
<lapiz> vale, pero no soy muy rápido
<teknoduke> vg desde la consola probaste lanzarlo con java -jar /ruta/jdownloader.jar
<lapiz> resulta que intenté actualizar manualmente desde el actualizador que sale en la barra de la derecha
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas lapiz?
<lapiz> no Es desde la consola de comandos?
<lapiz> oneiric
<lapiz> uso oneiric
<lapiz> hola?
<vg> teknoduke: no se cual es la ruta
<lapiz> la ruta para qué
<mimecar> lapiz: ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<lapiz> sí
<teknoduke> vg lo bajaste a jdownloader o lo instalaste desde un repo externo?
<lapiz> pero cometí el error de intentar hacerlo a mano, adelmñas
<mimecar> lapiz: ¿que enttiendes por hacerlo a mano?
<lapiz> pues desde el lanzador
<vg> teknoduke: si , lo instale desde la consola conlos comandos que puse antes que estan en un post de ubuntu-guia
<teknoduke> vg fijate en usr/share o usr/bin es donde probablemente este
<mimecar> si has usado el gestor de actualizaciones de ubuntu es correcto
<lapiz> el gestor
<lapiz> usé el gestor de actualizaciones
<vg> teknoduke: y que nombre tiene?
<lapiz> el gestor?
<mimecar> si has usado el gestor de actualizaciones es correcto
<lapiz> pues no sé, pero desde
<teknoduke> vg prueba hacer un ls -la /usr/bin | grep jdownloader
<vg> teknoduke: eso para que vale? me salen muchas lineas
<lapiz> vale, pero dame tiempo.
<teknoduke> eso busca en /usr/bin y te debería devolver unas pocas lineas entre ellas donde esta jdownloader para poder lanzarlo el comando es entero « ls -la /usr/bin | grep jdownloader »
<vg> teknoduke: no me sale nada
<lapiz> a ver, me podeis decir si lo puedo copiar y
<lapiz> pegar desde aquí?
<mimecar> lapiz: los comandos no eran para ti
<lapiz> ah bueno
<teknoduke> vg  hagamos al revés lanza el jdownloader desde donde te funcion y luego ve a la consola y ejecuta un « ps -ef | grep jdownloader »
<lapiz> bueno, pues cómo puedo testear si mi sistema está correcto? aparte de acelerarse el ventilador, y que carga muy lento, va como una seda
<mimecar> si no tienes errores el sistema está correcto
<vg> teknoduke: no sale nad
<lapiz> vale, gracias chicos. Cierro la conexión
<lapiz> hasta otra
<teknoduke> vg ve a sistemas -> administrador de tareas
<vg> teknoduke: solo algunos numeros , la hora y unas letras en rojo
<teknoduke> ah bien
<teknoduke> aparecen cosas entonces :P
<vg> en la consola pone colo=auto= jdownloader
<vg> nada mas
<vg> lo que me dices de administrsdor de tareas es el monitor de servicios ?
<teknoduke> en algun lado tiene que estar lanzado es claro que no se llama jdownloader el proceso... mmm prueba con « ps -ef » y busca ahí ve si encuentras algo que diga jdownloader
<vg> ok
<lapiz> Me he dejado algo en el tintero. Además de acelerarse el ventilador y cargar al principio más lento, la conexión a internet falla a veces. Uso pincho usb para internet. ¿Alguien me podría indicar qué está pasando?
<vg> teknoduke: nada , no encuentro nada parecido
<lapiz> hola? mi conexion usb falla a veces. ¿alguien me podría decir por qué?, y ¿cómo cierro conexión en el chat?
<teknoduke> lapiz -> /quit cierras el chat
<mimecar> lapiz: puede ser un error de cobertura 3G
<lapiz> gracias, ¿y lo de la conexión, por qué falla a veces?
<teknoduke> vg  la verdad no se que decirte no tengo idea porque te pasa eso
<vg> no pasa nada
<vg> dejemoslo pues
<lapiz> vale, fallo en gprs, cogido
<teknoduke> vg  estas en unity o gnome3?
<vg> eso si , para crear un acceso directo en el escritorio , se crea un lanzador y se ponbe la ruta de donde este?
<vg> estoy en unity
<lapiz> hasta otra chicos
<lapiz> quit
<mimecar> teknoduke: unity usa gnome 3
<teknoduke> si si correcto eso
<lapiz> gracias a todos
<teknoduke> vg lo que te puedo sugerir es que si bajas jdownloader
<vg> teknoduke: y como se donde esta esa aplicacion para poner de comando?
<teknoduke> y sabes donde esta es fácil lanzador
<vg> lo hice por repositorio
<teknoduke> eso debe estar instalado en /usr
<teknoduke> en algun sitio de allí lo instalo el tema es que tenes que encontrar donde
<vg> ya
<teknoduke> si lo tenes lanzado vg en la lista de procesos tiene que aparecer y allí dira la ruta donde esta probablemente
<vg> teknoduke: tengo un archivo en usr/bin/ un txt que pone jdownloader
<vg> pondra ahi algo?
<vg> lo copio y te lo paso?
<vg> pasame la pagina esa de pegar en el chat
<teknoduke> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<vg> ok
<vg> te paso el enlace
<vg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/759700/
<vg> es so no?
<dsfUBu11> hola que tal gente
<dsfUBu11> si al arrancar mi sesion sale un error de que no se puede actualizar el fichero .ICEautority, a que debido podria dar este error?
<vg> teknoduke: puedes ver algo?
<teknoduke> pregunta vg  probaste esto por ejemplo (no es estrictamente lo que buscas pero) http://morfeox69.blogspot.com/2011/12/como-integrar-jdownloader-en-unity.html
<be_free> He averiguado que el pdf tiene un formato CairoFont las letras. Así que, tiene algo que ver al pasar a html con pdftohtml? es decir, no soporta el formato? o algo
<mimecar> dsfUBu11: a que has usado sudo para lanzar una aplicación gráfica
<fosco_> dsfUBu11: a que ahora ese archovo es de root, por el uso indebido del comando su
<fosco_> o sudo
<vg> ahi no dice nada no?
<teknoduke> usa una variable de directory así que no se donde esta xD
<teknoduke> igual esa integración con unity si realmente usas el programa creo que puede hasta ser útil
<mimecar> lapiz: te puedes quedar en el canal, no hace falta que entres y salgas
<lapiz> pero no sé si estoy bien registrado
<lapiz> es la duda que tengo
<mimecar> tu nick no está registrado
<arp-> . /msg nickserv info lapiz
<lapiz> no estoy registrado cómo puedo hacerlo?
<arp-> . /msg nickserv register clave email@email.com
<arp-> luego te llegara un email
<arp-> debes confirmarlo
<arp-> para terminar el regisro
<teknoduke> tengo un problema con firefox 8 en xubuntu demora 7 minutos en lanzar una nueva ventana
<arp-> Firefox vien hace varias versiones andando pesimo
<arp-> el manejo de memoria.. es malisimo
<vg> teknoduke: y si intento quitarle este entorno grafico y ponerle uno mas sencillo? no puedo ponerle solo gnome 3? como mint?
<arp-> Que memoria y ram tenes?
<teknoduke> no arp- el problema no es que demora
<arp-> Ok
<teknoduke> o sea, no es que le falte ram tiene mas de 2gb para comerse
<arp-> Ok
<teknoduke> cuando lanzo firefox me lanza dos procesos si mato uno se abre la ventana sino demora 7 minutos >.<
<arp-> la ultima version de ff?
<arp-> bueno.. yo lo he probado tanto en Linux y Windows
<teknoduke> ff 8.0 xubuntu 11.10
<arp-> hace varias versiones..
<arp-> anda pesimo..
<arp-> tarda una heternidad en haeer algo
<arp-> o consume excesiva ram
<teknoduke> si es muy pesado ff pero tiene algunas feats que me sirven para trabajar
<teknoduke> pero esto funcionaba bien y de un momento a otro
<teknoduke> empezo a demorar 7 min en caragarse
<teknoduke> vg no creo que sea un problema del entorno de ultima baja jdownloader descomprimilo donde gustes y crea un lanzador ahí :)
<vg> teknoduke: bajar un jar dices?
<teknoduke> el zip de la ultima versión de jdownloader
<teknoduke> descomprimir y ahí ya sabes donde esta
<teknoduke> pruba en la consola lanzar "jdownloader"
<teknoduke> java -jar jdownloader.jar
<teknoduke> el tema es que si no sabes donde esta es dificil lanzarlo xD
<vg> yaa , en la pagina de jdownloader no encuentro el paquete
<teknoduke> vg  http://jdownloader.org/download/index
<vg> teknoduke : es un .sh
<vg> eso es ejectable?
<teknoduke> baja el .zip
<teknoduke> si el .sh es como un ejecutable te instalara todo
<vg> el zip¿
<vg> ok ok vale
<lapiz> lapiz
<vg> yasta
<teknoduke> descomprime el zip en donde más te guste
<vg> ok voy
<lapiz> Ya me he registrado, pero ¿por qué me pone lo de  "please log in before attempting to verify your registration?
<lapiz> ya he recibido el correo
<vg> teknoduike: yasta
<lapiz> yasta quE? te diriges a lapiz?
<teknoduke> vg prueba lanzar desde la consola
<vg> como es el comando?
<teknoduke> java -jar /home/tuusuario/jdownloader/jdownloader.jar
<vg> unable to acces jarfile
<teknoduke> cambiaste esas rutas por las que corresponden xD
<vg> la e puesto en una carpeta
<vg> en home
<vg> llamada aplicaciones
<vg> en la carpeta personal
<teknoduke> pegame el comando que lanzaste :)
<vg> java -jar /home/vg/jdownloader/jdownloader.jar
<lapiz> necesito que alguien me diga qué tengo que hacer para registrarme. He puesto una parrafada y me han mandado un mensaje de correo electrónico . Luego he puesto lo de "/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER 'mi nick' 'mi clave'" y no sé como seguir
<teknoduke> es que debe estar mal la ruta, ve completandola con tabuladores en la consola desde /home/vg/
<teknoduke> probablemente sea /home/vg/aplicaciones/JDownloader/JDownloader.jar
<lapiz> teknoduke, ¿hablas con lapiz?
<teknoduke> no con vg
<teknoduke> ./msg nickserv identify tuusuario tupass
<teknoduke> asi te logeas lapiz
<lapiz> vale
<vg> ya esta teknoduke
<vg> era con mayuscula
<teknoduke> se ejecuto?
<lapiz> ./msg nickserv identify lapiz smvkcsdecyiv
<vg> si
<teknoduke> perfecto ve y crea un lanzador y pone ese comando
<vg> ok
<lapiz> con mayuscula todo teknoduke, hablas con lapiz?
<teknoduke> sin el punto /msg nickserv identify tunombre tupass
<teknoduke> no impota si es mays o mins
<mimecar> lapiz: esa es tu contraseña????
<vg> teknoduke
<vg> me dice permiso denegado cuando kiero abrirlo
<vg> desde el lanzador
<teknoduke> :o
<vg> no se si seria porke estaba actualizando
<teknoduke> ah puede ser, no se mucho el programa ese nunca lo he usado xD
<vg> solucionado
<vg> se me olvido ponerle java -jar al inicio del comando al crear el nazador
<vg> XD
<vg> perfecto
<vg> !
<vg> para otras aplicaciones comoo puedo hacerlo?
<teknoduke> xD
<teknoduke> haces lo mismo con cualquier otro programa
<teknoduke> muchos ya te instalan los lanzadores y si le haces click derecho agregar lanzador se quedaran alli
<snake__> podria alguien ayudarme con este pequeño problema tengo al instalar la actualilzacion de ubuntu 11.10
<snake__> W:Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<snake__> , E:Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<mimecar> snake__: cambia de repositorio en el centro de software
<vg> pero desde unity se puede?
<snake__> podrias desirme como se ase eso
<snake__> mimecar_:
<mimecar> abres el centro de software
<mimecar> y en orignes de software seleccionas otro mirror
<snake__> ya
<snake__> cual es el k debo de seleccionar
<mimecar> otro que no sea el que tienes
<cousteau> una cosa... ¿¿dapper?? ¿en serio?
<cousteau> W:Imposible obtener http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<cousteau> ¡¡dapper!!
<lopulus> hola: ALgun editor de video de facil uso en el que pueda tambien agregar fotos?
<cousteau> lopulus, maybe OpenShot
<lopulus> ok, y maybe
<lopulus> por que ?
<cousteau> porque a lo mejor...
<mimecar> snake__: esa versión de ubuntu no tiene soporte
<cousteau> snake__, pero si usas ubuntu 11.10, no deberías tener eso
<snake__> estoy usuando ubuntu 11.04  cousteau
<snake__> y kiero actualizar a 11.10
<mimecar> snake__: pon tu archivo sources.list
<mimecar> en pastbein
<cousteau> snake__, la cosa es, ¿por qué tienes cosas de dapper en tus fuentes?
<snake__> y como podria arreglar eso
<cousteau> pon el contenido de tu /etc/apt/sources.list en http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lapiz> hola
<snake__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/759786/<cousteau> este es mi sources.list
<cousteau> ##Apache repositorios
<cousteau> anda, actualiza eso...
<cousteau> tiene pinta de que lo copiaste a mano de un tutorial muy antiguo
<cousteau> de hecho, borra esas 3 últimas líneas
<afkael> Hola!!
<afkael> ya se terminó la descarga de Brink!!!!
<afkael> parece funcionar bien pero no responde ni el mouse y el teclado, tampoco el sonido
<afkael> hay bugs en WineHQ..
<afkael> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20395
<afkael> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27157
<afkael> pero no entiendo qué tengo que hacer..
<afkael> alguien me da una mano??
<mimecar> ya has leído todo el reporte?
<lopulus> cousteau anda muy mal el openshot
<lopulus> otro para usar
<afkael> mimecar.. si, pero no entiendo bien inglés..
<lopulus> algun editor de video al que se le pueda agregar musica y no sea opn shot
<lopulus> ?
<dylan66> usa pitivi
<lopulus> se la banca 11.10?
<manri> hola, estoy en un aprieto
<manri> creo que tengo todos los nicks cogidos. Intenté registrarme y me salió mal
<manri> Alguien me dijo que pusiera un comando en la pestaña de freenode, pero no sé dónde está
<manri> hola?
<manri> hay alguien ahí?
<mrbean> como usas freenode? web o chat en tu maquina?
<manri> a traves de chat
<manri> xchat
<mrbean> deberias tener una pantalla de status prueba alli.
<manri> vamos a ver, te describo lo que veo.
<mrbean> no, por privado, este canal es de ubuntu solamente
<manri> añademe tú al privado, porfa
<afkael> alguien sabe como aplicar parches y esas cosas en wine??
<afkael> saben de algún canal es español de wine??
<Decepticon> buenas tardes!! hola
<Decepticon> ayuda con un programa
<Decepticon> como quito e instalo d nuevo virtualbox
<Decepticon> ayuda x favor
<GridCube> !ask | Decepticon
<kubot> Decepticon: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Decepticon> ya hicela pregunta
<GridCube> Decepticon, >sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-ose && sudo apt-ge install virtualbox-ose
<Decepticon> va para alla
<Decepticon> excelente
<Decepticon> otra pregunta
<Decepticon> miren, en estos dias actualize ubuntu, pero me qui
<Decepticon> pero se me quitaron todos los efectos 3d
<Decepticon> como hago para reparar esto=?
<GridCube> nuse
<omikron4> Decepticon: que tal abrir un terminal y pones.. compiz --replace
<Decepticon> ok!.
<Decepticon> sudo apt-get compiz --replace
<Decepticon> omikron4: asi =?
<omikron4> Decepticon: nooooooo
<Decepticon> omikron4:  como=?
<omikron4> tal como te dije.. compiz --replace
<Decepticon> ok!
<Decepticon> dale
<Decepticon> omikron4:  me sale error
<Decepticon> omikron4:  q hago
<omikron4> Decepticon: pero tienes el compiz?
<omikron4> y por si acaso lo escribiste mal.. es compiz dosguiones replace
<omikron4> Decepticon: pero estas en unity o en gnome, porque en gnome-shell no hay efectos excetpo los que tiene gnome
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> no me funciono compiz --replace
<Decepticon> tengo un problema de activar los efectos de escritorio
<Decepticon> eso me pasa desde que actualice ubuntu hace 3 semanas atras
<Decepticon> me desactivo todos los efectos
<Decepticon> alguien le paso esto que me prodria ayudar
<Decepticon> como activo los efectso en ubuntu
<Decepticon> en apariencia no me deja hacerlo y me aparece un error
<Decepticon> alguien conteste x favor
<lapiz> necesito verificar mi password
<Decepticon> necsito aydua
<Decepticon> ayuda con ubuntu
<lapiz> a quien pueda responder, no sé si debo pedir otra password con otro nick
<lapiz> El primero parece que me lo han cogido
<lapiz> hay alguien?
<lapiz> Necesito crear una contraseña para mi segundo nick. El primero me lo han pirateado
<lapiz> hola?
<lapiz> login
<lapiz> login
<lapiz> help
<lapiz> ayuda
<Decepticon> lapiz:  instala d nuevo tu sistema operatvio
<cousteau> Decepticon, habla de freenode creo
<cousteau> /msg NickServ help
<cousteau> y cómo es eso de que te lo han pirateado?
<lapiz> deception y luego qué
<lapiz> muy sencillo
<lapiz> resulta que he puesto por error el login y el password juntos
<lapiz> alguien me puede decir qué debo hacer? ni siquiera sé si tengo conexion real
<lapiz> Estóy conectado, pero no sé cómo
<Decepticon> lapiz:  espera q voy  a buscar otra cerveza
<Decepticon> lapiz:  ando medio borracho
<Decepticon> lapiz:  rumba me pegue anoche y hoy
<Decepticon> regreso
<lapiz> y ahora ¿Cómo hago para saber si estoy conectado, y con qué password?
<lapiz> hey ¿quiere alguien responder, por favor?
<GridCube> lapiz,
<GridCube> como?
<lapiz> dime
<GridCube> explicate
<lapiz> que no sé si estoy registrado o no
<GridCube> si queres saber que nick estas usando en una terminal ejecutas "whoami"
<lapiz> whoami
<Decepticon> necesiotop ayuda con mis efectos
<Decepticon> alguien sabe xq se cambian
<Decepticon> nop estan activos
<Decepticon> y antes ervian muy bien
<GridCube> Decepticon, hiciste algun update?
<Decepticon> si
<Decepticon> y nada
<Decepticon> peor
<lapiz> No me puedo conectar a xchat
<GridCube> lapiz, ?
<lapiz> sí
<GridCube> xchat es un programa para conectarse
<lapiz> estoy aqui
<GridCube> uno no se conecta a xchat, se conecta a travez de el
<Decepticon> GridCube: el problema q cuando trato d activar los efectos no lo hace
<GridCube> Decepticon, tenes tus drivers de videos actualizados
<GridCube> ¿
<Decepticon> como los actualizo
<lapiz> vale, lo que sea pero creo que he perdido mi identidad
<lapiz> ese es el problema
<GridCube> lapiz, estas tratando de conectarte a una red?
<GridCube> supongo que a freenode?¿
<lapiz> sí a freenode
<GridCube> tu nick esta registrado?
<GridCube> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<lapiz> estaba, pero ahora no lo sé
<Decepticon> GridCube:  como actualizo eld river d video0?
<lapiz> a ver, yo me conecté a traves de xchat
<lapiz> me registré
<lapiz> dí los datos en el foro por error y aquí estoy
<Decepticon> alguien le paso eso=?
<lapiz> sí, en un e-mail
<cousteau> lapiz, a lo mejor puedes pedir que te vuelvan a enviar una contraseña por correo
<GridCube> lapiz, si haces /msg nickserv status
<GridCube> y podes hacer /msg nickserv help y ver los comandos disponibles
<GridCube> Decepticon, hace >gksu jockey-gtk
<GridCube> y fijate que drivers estas usando
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> ya t digo
<lapiz> me dice que no estoy conectado, pero ¿cómo es que estoy hablando
<GridCube> lapiz, hace /msg nickserv identify CONTRASEÑA
<lapiz> por contraseña te refieres a la de verdad?
<lapiz> gridcube
<GridCube> pues clarines
<lapiz> bueno vale
<lapiz> me dice que es inválida
<GridCube> :/ lo siento entonces
<GridCube> pero alguien la cambió
<lapiz> puede ser y qué hago?
<lapiz> gridcube?
<GridCube> podes ir a #freenode y explicar lo que te pasó
<GridCube> pero es en ingles
<lapiz> y cómo voy allí
<gbase> hi, I would like to change my textmode font, but I don't know how, I would really apreciate if someone can help me
<GridCube> !es | gbase
<kubot> gbase: #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<GridCube> !en | gbase
<kubot> gbase: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<GridCube> mmm lapiz /j #freenode
<GridCube> pero es en ingles
<mrbean> yo soy zurdo
<GridCube> felicidades?
<mrbean> sí, gracias.
<gbase> como puedo cambiar  de font tamanio
<gbase> para textmode/tty
<cousteau> gbase, podrías cambiar el modo de vídeo en grub
<Focusyn> buenas, vengo con varias dudas
<gbase> por favor digame donde en grub?
<Focusyn> acabo de instalarme la version ocelot
<Focusyn> como quito iconos de el area de notificacion? el de correo que no uso
<Focusyn> y el de la bateria
<Focusyn> cuando está conectado antes no me salia
<fzeta> ta'luego lucaasss!
<Decepticon> GridCube: salio una ventana ,  pero mis drivers estan bien
<GridCube> no se entonces, no uso ubuntu :/
<Decepticon> GridCube:  no usas ubuntu=?
<GridCube> nope, uso xubuntu
<GridCube> :D
<Decepticon> GridCube:  y alloi el xubuntu 11.10 no esta dando problemas=?
<Decepticon> GridCube:  quiero  usar ese sistema si tiene gnome y compiz
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> como va a tener gnome? eso seria ridiculo
<GridCube> xubuntu es ubuntu sin gnome
<GridCube> es ubuntu con xfce
<Decepticon> GridCube: te pregunto xq no se, ade+ ando medio borracho
<GridCube> :) ok
<Decepticon> GridCube:  x eso hice la pregunta xq no se y si supiera no preguntara
<Focusyn> nadie para el area de notificaciones'
<Focusyn> ?
<GridCube> pero no xubuntu no usa gnome, no ua efectos ni nada
<Decepticon> GridCube:  entonces q hace xubuntu mejor q ubunut0<??
<GridCube> Focusyn, :/ nope
<GridCube> :D funciona
<GridCube> puedo ejecutar todo lo que quiero
<Focusyn> otra cosa a ver si tengo suerte
<Focusyn> antes tenia desktop nova y ahora no me funciona
<Focusyn> algo similar?
<Focusyn> es para cambiar el fondo de pantalla automaticamente
<GridCube> en unity?
<Focusyn> si
<GridCube> iba a reirme con ganas por la idea de hacer algo inteligente con unity, pero mejor voy a ayudarte a buscar una opcion
<GridCube> Focusyn, dicen que Nova deveria funcionar
<Decepticon> GridCube:  te burlas d mi=?
<Focusyn> vamos que la he cagado al actualizar?
<GridCube> tambien podes probar con wallch
<GridCube> Decepticon, :P nah
<GridCube> me burlo de unity
<Focusyn> wallch lo he probado pero no es autorun
<Focusyn> cuando cierro se cierra
<GridCube> mmmhm
<Decepticon> GridCube:  si, es una basura, no se quien creo eso
<GridCube> y unity no tiene autoruns?
<Focusyn> no he sabido
<Focusyn> hay forma de desactualizarme?
<Decepticon> entonces q hago con compiz
<Decepticon> q tal es xubuntu
<GridCube> a mi me encanta
<Decepticon> xubuntu es mejor q ubuntu o q =????
<GridCube> Focusyn, http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=es&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dunity%2Badd%2Ba%2Bauto%2Bstart%26num%3D100%26hl%3Des%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dubuntu%26hs%3DBKh%26channel%3Dfs%26prmd%3Dimvns&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=en&twu=1&u=http://askubuntu.com/questions/77854/an-easy-way-to-add-applications-to-autostart-in-unity&usg=ALkJrhi3z7c4PCP4OoabTnkgkAWWknB10A
<GridCube> :D a mi me gusta mucho Decepticon
<GridCube> es el desktop que he usado por años y años
<GridCube> 5 años al menos
<cousteau> los links de google apestan... 8 líneas!
<GridCube> :P si bueno, e ra de un translate.google
<lapiz> hola?
<lapiz> hello?
<cousteau> o/
<GridCube> o/
<Focusyn> a que carpeta suelen ir los programas?
<Focusyn> no doy con el wallch
<mrbean> usa whatis
<lapiz> alguien me puede decir cómo recupero mi contraseña para este chat?
<mrbean> que yo recuerde los ejecutables van en /usr/bin
<GridCube> Focusyn, no necesitas saber donde esta, si esta instalado solo lanzalo
<cousteau> lapiz, /msg NickServ help
<GridCube> lapiz, si te cambiaron la contraseña no hay nada que puedas hacer
<GridCube> ya te dije
<Focusyn> pero es para ponerlo en autorun
<GridCube> lo unico que podes hacer es ir a #freenode y preguntar
<GridCube> Focusyn, si, solo escribilo "wallch"
<GridCube> y tiene que funcionar
<cousteau> o mejor, ve a #freenode y a ver si te la pueden resetear
<Decepticon> voy opa lante
<Decepticon> voy a seguir bebeineo
<Decepticon> saludos
<mrbean> no bebas y uses sudo es peligroso
<Focusyn> lo encontre
<cousteau> mrbean, good tip
<Focusyn> una ultima cosa por hoy
<kutsuu> xDDD
<Focusyn> antes me salia el icono de banshee
<Focusyn> y le daba a la ruedecita y cambiaba de cancion
<Focusyn> ahora no aparece en ninguna parte y tengo la opcion marcada
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-26
<Marlo> ¿Que puedo hacer para que Ubuntu pueda apagarse desde el boton de inicio?
<Marlo> ¡Ayuda!, no puedo apagar el servidor desde el boton de encendido no pasa nada
<Marlo> ¿Que puedo hacer?
<Rcart> sudo poweroff?
<dzup> mario sudo apt-get install acpid
<Marlo> dzup, ya esta instalado acpid
<Marlo> dzup, te cuento...si estoy logeado y oprimo el boton me dice que en 60 sec se va apagar y hasta ahie esta bien, Rcart, pero si prendo el servidor, despues de todo los procesos ya entra g nome y me pide usuario y contraseña y es ahi en donde esta el problema. ahi si oprimo el boton de encendido no se apaga y antes si
<Marlo> que hago?
<dzup> mario reinicia y ya queda, presionas boton de power off y va
<dzup> como, es un server y le tiene gnome?
<Marlo> dzup, si es un ubuntu server con un ubuntu-desktop me parece que si es gnome
<dzup> precina el boton de encendido del cpu
<dzup> presiona
<dzup> que pasa?
<dzup> si funciono parece
<Marlo> dzup, si lo apago estando logeado, como ahora lo estoy pme pregunta si lo quiero apagar o reiniciar o cancelar, si no hago nada se apagara solo en 60 sec <--- Si funciona, el problema no es estando logeado
<Marlo> dzup, el problema es que yo necesito que cuando prenda el server se apage con el boton de encendido en la ventana de bienvenida es decir en donde te pregunta por tu user y pass
<Marlo> me explico?
<Marlo> dzup, yo no predo el server, con frecuencia lo hacen trabajadores que no tienen ni una idea que es un servidor, entonces llegan a alas 6am y lo prenden y lo apagan a las 6 pm sin tener un monitor o un mause o un teclado cerca
<Marlo> eso es lo que necesito dzup
<Marlo> dzup, que hago?
<dzup> apagarlo desde la pantalla de login
<dzup> Marlo, gksudo gedit  /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<dzup> bsca if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null ||
<dzup> adicionale /sbin/shutdown -h now "Power button pressed"
<dzup> al final
<dzup> salva y sal
<dzup> Marlo, .
<dzup> Marlo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669946&highlight=login
<AndroUser> Hola
<AndroUser> Tengo una tablet y me gustaria saber como la puedo formatear a ubuntu
<AndroUser> Se puede cierto
<n-iCe> Depende
<n-iCe> Qué tablet
<AndroUser> Una msi 1g de procesador y 1g se ram
<AndroUser> Ahahaha no es gran cosa pero me gusta ubuntu :)
<n-iCe> Modelo y marca
<AndroUser> Osea mi tablet noea gran cosa xs
<AndroUser> Creo ke es una MSI enjoy plus
<AndroUser> Hahahah no se algo asi :(
<dzup> y si volteas y le lees el modelo o serie , esta pegado en una etiquetita de pape
<dzup> papel*
<AndroUser> Aai ea eae
<AndroUser> Eae
<AndroUser> Hahahah ese xd
<AndroUser> La serie es bbrk291g8gxa
<AndroUser> Es marca MSI
<AndroUser> Modelo enjoy 7 plus
<n-iCe> MSI Global - WindPad - Enjoy 7 Plus esa?
<AndroUser> Si esa creo
<n-iCe> Porque si sí, no puedes :p
<AndroUser> Jajaja bueno uu :(
<n-iCe> Ponte cyanogenmod o algo
<Marlo> dzup, ok
<AndroUser> Ke ea eao
<n-iCe> Yo en mi android Galaxy S2 estoy corriendo cyanogenmod 10 nighlty con jellybean 4.1.2
<n-iCe> Una alternativa a android stock de los devices o gadgets
<AndroUser> Ahahahaha xs
<AndroUser> Xd
<Marlo> dzup, ose deberia de quedar asi? if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null; then /sbin/shutdown -h now "Power button pressed" ??
<Marlo> dzup, la line que me dices contiene esto; if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null; then
<Marlo> te refieres a que lo ponga despues del "then" o al final de todas las lineas dzup ?
<dzup> mario buscas if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null
<dzup> y adicionas || /sbin/shutdown -h now "Power button pressed"   a esa misma linea , te quedaria esa linea asi:
<dzup> if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null || /sbin/shutdown -h now "Power button pressed"
<AndroUser> N-ice ke tablets te pueden formatear con ubuntu
<dzup> mario
<dzup> puedes paste el archivo completo para analizarlo?
<n-iCe> la nexus
<n-iCe> Vi varios videos
<Marlo> dzup, ok listo
<AndroUser> :0
<Marlo> ahora voy a reiniciar
<Marlo> regreso !
<dzup> nono
<AndroUser> Aver buscare uu
<Marlo> no?
<n-iCe> AndroUser: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163755/what-are-some-tablets-that-can-run-ubuntu
<Marlo> dzup, no reinicio
<dzup> no, pasteame el archivo /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh   para analizarlo
<Marlo> ok
<dzup> *completo
<Marlo> dzup, aqui Esta ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1386882/
<Marlo> Linea 38
<Marlo> Aunque deja decirte que originalmente en vez de las || tenia ; then
<Marlo> dzup, tambien te mando el original
<Marlo> wait
<dzup> mandame original, solo, ejecuta esto en terminal y pasame el enlace.
<dzup> curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us</etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<Marlo> dzup, Este es el original http://paste.ubuntu.com/1386889/
<Marlo> dzup, todo eso en terminal? curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us</etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh ???
<Marlo> dzup, al ejecurtarlo me sale lo sig :  http://sprunge.us/BXXa
<Marlo> me da ese link
<dzup> ok, logoff, no reinicies, solo vete login screen y apachurra el boton de encendido del cpu, si no sale nada, regresas
<Marlo> dzup, ok
<Marlo> dzup, nada
<Marlo> dzup, no salio nada
<dzup> ok;
<Marlo> dzup, no sera problema de eso del "||"
<Marlo> si vez el original hay un "; then"
<Marlo> la verdad no se :S
<dzup> vamos hacer una averia en ese script para lograr lo que quieres
<Marlo> dzup, Gracias.
<dzup> tienes backup del original verdad?
<Marlo> si claro!
<dzup> ok, dejame ver como forzarias un power off, espera
<Marlo> ok.
<dzup> modifica esa linea: if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null; then exit ... que quede if pidof x $PMS > /dev/null; then
<dzup>         /sbin/shutdown -h now "Power button pressed"
<dzup>    exit
<dzup> salvas y sales, logoff y pruebas
<Marlo> dzup, ok
<Marlo> regreso
<Marlo> dzup, ¡Bingo!
<dzup> Marlo, ok
<Marlo> dzup, ahora... shutdown -h now es la forma correcta de apagar? haha apago en 10 seg prende en dos min
<Marlo> haha
<Marlo> dzup, te lo agradezco mucho llevo todo el dia buscando una solucion :D
<dzup> ok
<Marlo> dzup, Muchas gracias, me retiro muy agradecido por la ayuda.
<Marlo> Enserio. :D
<dzup> Marlo, de nada, adios.
<zxul> hola buenas alguien sabe como localizar el ips de mi isp me dijieron que buscando en el navegador con mi ip del router pero no lo hayo
<dzup> interna, externa o ip del router?
<dzup> zxul (~zxul@187.131.7.158) ha entrado en #Ubuntu-es   <-- eres 187.131.7.158 ip externa
<chilicuil> zxul: igual si lo quieres hacer desde tu consola, la interna es la que sale en $ ifconfig, la externa la puedes encontrar asi $ curl ifconfig.me
<zxul> oh si esque me comentaron que para solucionar el problema que tengo con la dns pege los ips de mi isp
<dzup> chilicuil, ayudar una persona mientras chatea en su feis es priceless :p
<zxul> Nice
<zxul> chilicuil estonses esta bien esa para la ips de mi isp que son las que busco
<chilicuil> dzup: lo dices por zxul ?, yo no uso el fb =)
<dzup> asi es :)
<zxul> ;D
<chilicuil> hehe, entiendo
<dzup> zxul, ahorita te contesto, deja termino de leer mi muro del fesi :) aguanta
<zxul> ?
<zxul> ???
<zxul> pero si no te estoy hablando chabon
<zxul> no tengo habierto el face
<zxul> ???
<zxul> abierto
<dzup> ups, perdon.
<zxul> oh a lo mejor te estoy escribiendo inconsientemente sin que me de cuenta
<zxul> bueno gente me retiro un gusto platicar con ustedes
<zxul> salud
<front242> hola desde que he instalado lubuntu cada vez que inicio se pone a escanear el disco, he puesto en modo texto y antes de iniciar el escaneo pone que dev/mapper etc no se ha desmontado correctamente cuando siempre le doy a apagar en el menu
<Angels> hola! alguien puede orientarme en recuperación de particiones en ubuntu
<Angels> Hola! necesito ayuda con testdisk porfavor.
<Angels> Hola! como puedo aclarar dudas con testdisk???
<kraftwerk> tu pregunta
<Angels> #ubuntu channel
<adma> f
<adma> f
<adma> f
<adma> d
<adma> d
<adma> d
<adma> d
<adma> d
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Xago> hola muchachos...me están pidiendo (la gerencia) que debo acceder a un servidor. Bueno, ese no es el problema. Es que debo acceder a la BD Oracle de esa máquina. Con qué cliente para ubuntu se logra eso?
<Xago> y, obviamente, leer los datos para establecer una comparativa con otra BD en MySQL, pero esto último ya a nivel de comparación de datos
<Xago> off-line
<Xago> please...su ayuda será enormemente apreciada. :P
<nmid00> hpla xago
<nmid00> hola
<Xago> hola nmid00
<Xago> me puedes ayudar?
<nmid00> fime en que puedo ayudarte
<nmid00> dime
<Xago> pensé habías leído mi mensaje
<Xago> :)
<Xago> hola muchachos...me están pidiendo (la gerencia) que debo acceder a un servidor. Bueno, ese no es el problema. Es que debo acceder a la BD Oracle de esa máquina. Con qué cliente para ubuntu se logra eso?
<mick8WERO> alguien sabe como puedo solucionar el error que no me deja descargar nada de nada
<mick8WERO> uso firefox y me sale la pantalla que le faltan unos pocos sgundos restantes
<mick8WERO> pero no me a confirma!
<mick8WERO> E INTentado buscar actualizaciones para mi equiiopo , pero no encuentro ya que estoy al dia
<Xago> hola muchachos...me están pidiendo (la gerencia) que debo acceder a un servidor. Bueno, ese no es el problema. Es que debo acceder a la BD Oracle de esa máquina. Con qué cliente para ubuntu se logra eso?
<mick8WERO> hola amigos
<mick8WERO> tengo un pc que se me queda pillado en la bios
<mick8WERO> y no me deja ni f8 ni esc para entrar a la bios y configurarla
<mick8WERO> le meto el cd de ubuntu en la disketera y no quiere cogerlo
<Mexicainvexed> trata shift o alt
<balam> esto esta muy inactivo
<mick8WERO> pues si
<balam> lo bueno que no tengo dudas hoy hasta en la noche que quiera instalar moodle en linux
<balam> jajajaja
<nmid00> :D
<nmid00> hola balam
<mick8WERO> jajajaja
<mick8WERO> suele pasar
<balam> hola nmid00
<nmid00> estas con moofle
<nmid00> moodle
<Rcart> moddle
<Rcart> moddle*
<nmid00> rodle
<nmid00> plotle
<Rcart> tambien tengo curiosidad de montarlo
<nmid00> sople
<mick8WERO> ah pues ni idea de eso
<nmid00> torpe
<nmid00> terminan en "e" :D
<nmid00> mople
<balam> si perdon de hecho ya lo avia montado en windows pero eso de pelearme con los permisos de aDMIN Y LOS PUERTOS CERRADOS MEJOR LOS MANDE A BOLAR
<balam> perdon por las mayus se me fue el dedo
<balam> ya se que esta mal
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<Rcart> en mi universidad utilizan Blackboard para el e-learning, lo cual es un asco
<Rcart> esa plataforma la detesto y me hubiese gustado que implementaran moddle
<balam> black board es cosa de prehistoria
<balam> NO LO HAN DE CONOCER
<nmid00> yo la verdad que no conozcono ninguno de los dos "eso esta mal  ?"
<nmid00> :D
<Rcart> creo que en algun momento les haré la sugerencia de hacer una implementacion de moddle en paralelo, capaz y les parece
<balam> no a menos que estes en el ambiente de educación en linea que para eso son
<nmid00> jajajajaja
<balam> y lo bueno que es software libre y la verdaqd que es faCIL DE INSTALAR EL DETALLE ES DARLE SALIDA DESDE MI CASA JAJAJAJA
<balam> maldito boton
<balam> perdon
<nmid00> estas en una netbook
<nmid00> el dedo loco maclei!!
<balam> no en pc de escritorio pero ya me avia acostumbrado a mis tablets
<balam> que progrma me recomiendan para poder modificar las opciones del gub
<balam> grub perdon
<Rcart> balam: para darle salida desde tu casa tambien es facil
<Rcart> solo necesitas abrir el puerto en el router y listo
<balam> pues no pude en windows asi que ahora lo intentare en linux y si recuerdo que era facil solo que no recuerdo todos los pasos
<balam> pero no se que puerto y aparte tengo ipdinamica
<balam> y hay que ir a no-ip para que la configuren
<balam> y no recuerdo exactamente que otro paso
<Rcart> tiene muy buena documentacion para instalarlo
<balam> si lo se la instalacion no es el problema es hacerlo salir de mi casa y prevenir que tiren el server evitando que vean la ip
<pinita> hola
<pinita> alguien me puede informar sobre un software que haga etiquetas de cd en ubuntu? gracias
<GridCube> pinita, http://discwrapper.sourceforge.net/
<GridCube> no es para ubuntu persé
<xangua> que no se puede hacer desde brasero¿
<GridCube> tambien glabels, y cd-circleprint
<pinita> GridCube:
<pinita> al hacerle un tar al archivo tar; que hago despues?
<GridCube> pinita, proba cd-circleprint o glabels primero
<GridCube> si no te sirver te guio para instalar el otro
<pinita> join #drupal-es
<pinita> JOIN #drupal-es
<Rcart> no pudo joinear #drupal-es XD
<dylan66> le falto el /
<R-SAN> HOLA
<mksdflu> hola
<Rcart> hola
<mksdflu> os apetece  aber si podemos ayudar a un amigo?
<mksdflu> con los drivers de a grafica'???
<R-SAN> como cambio de canal
<R-SAN> soy nuevo
<mksdflu> ai una pestaña
<mksdflu> arriba
<mksdflu> xchat - ver -servidor-configuracion
<mksdflu> en servidor , se abre e despegable y lista de canales
<mksdflu> tan facil como eso...
<R-SAN> gracias voy a probar
<mksdflu> ok
<mksdflu> eso de orange que es'?
<mksdflu> as vuelto
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-27
<LionDale> Alguien sabe dónde está el error en 12.04 para reconocer los dispositivos bluetooth?
<mksdflu> hola
<mksdflu> hola
<mksdflu> blueman?
<juan_> hola buena s tengo una duda
<kurama10> hola juan_
<kurama10> plantea tu duda
<juan_> si buenas tengo ubuntu instalado soy novato,y e instalado todos los scritorios que venian
<juan_> xubuntu,kubuntu,,gnome
<juan_> el problema esta en que cuando enciendo  el pc se enciende con el lgo de gnome se inicia con kde y finaliza con xubuntu como podria configurar cada escitorio como toca
<kurama10> pues en primera es intalando escritorio por escritorio y cuando te aparece antes de logearte ahi est ala opcion de cual escritorio usar
<mkngjhu> hola
<mkngjhu> Exio
<Costeelation> hola chicos
<Costeelation> alguien me puede hacer el favor de decirme un buen programa para crear videos, asi con imagenes y musica de fondo
<oscar6502> openshot
<Rcart> Kdenlive tambien es  una opcion
<LionDale> Hola a todos
<LionDale> Cuando he ejecutado estos comandos:
<LionDale> ivan@ivan-Extensa-5635G:/var/log$ blueman-adapters
<LionDale> blueman-adapters version 1.23 starting
<LionDale> org.bluez owner changed to  :1.49
<LionDale> ivan@ivan-Extensa-5635G:/var/log$ bluetoothd -ndu
<LionDale> D-Bus setup failed: Connection ":1.86" is not allowed to own the service "org.bluez" due to security policies in the configuration file
<mkngjhu> blueman?
<mkngjhu> instalado
<LionDale> si
<LionDale> Pero blueman no me ha dado ningún error en debian squeeze. ha sido al cambiar al xubuntu 12.04, por actualizar software, especialmente el libreoffice. Ahora no me funciona el bluetooth.
<mkngjhu> ah pues nose
<mkngjhu> seguro que el error viene de ahi?
<mkngjhu> no se puede remover la actualizacion ?
<Vianstak> GridCube==> estas por ahi?
<GridCube> estar estoy
<Vianstak> oye me ayudas a instalar ubuntu desde cero y mi tarjeta de video
<Vianstak> quiero formatear disco y todo
<GridCube> Vianstak, suena a una tarea bastante larga y la verdad no voy a estar tanto tiempo
<GridCube> hay muchos tutoriales en internet
<Vianstak> okç
<GridCube> si queres te doy una guia general
<Vianstak> vale
<GridCube> y pregunta en este canal, alguien siempre te va a responder despues
<Vianstak> ok
<GridCube> ok, Vianstak para una instalacion desde cero, si vas a formatear, pone el livecd, entra al escritorio, osea pone, probar sin instalar, y abri gparted
<Vianstak> me interesan los comandos para instalar la tarjeta de video
<Vianstak> ok si
<GridCube> desde gparted formatea para tener al menos 3 particiones, una para / otra para /home y otra para swap
<Vianstak> ok
<GridCube> luego cuando instalas elegi instalacion manual, y ponele esas particiones esos nombres, para / alcanzan 20gb, para /home todo lo que quieras, y para swap una regla usual es 2 veces tu ram, pero yo suele darle 4gb
<Vianstak> vale
<GridCube> luego instalas, una ves instalado tiene que bootear con los drivers genericos de video
<GridCube> asi vas al centro de software de ubuntu y buscas la solapa "controladores adicionales" ahi vas a tener listados los controladores de tu placa de video, es doble clic e instalar
<GridCube> acordate de darle un update general, y de instalar los restricted-extras
<GridCube> y ya, no se que mas
<Vianstak> ok y los headers
<GridCube> si queres
<Vianstak> vale
<GridCube> no se que mas necesitas
<Vianstak> pues no se
<Vianstak> yo lo busco por ahi
<Vianstak> gracias
<LionDale> mkngjhu, gracias por contestarme. He estado buscando información.
<LionDale> Creo que es un problema de acceso a ficheros. que no debe estar bien resuelto. El kernel reconoce la conexión, pero no permite que se conecte nada, por un problema de seguridad, que no sé cómo se resuelve aún.
<mkngjhu> de permisos?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<hardlec99> Hola
<hardlec99> Alguien ahi?
<Guest4871> hola?
<dzup> pregunte
<hardlec99> Tengo problemas con esas librerias para instalar software de 32 bits en el de 64 siempre   reparo las librerias y toco pero me instala software adicional y me causa conflictos con el touchpad de la laptop
<hardlec99> Luego no queda sirviendo solo mouse usb
<dzup> que librerias son?
<hardlec99> libc6-i386
<hardlec99> lib32asound2
<hardlec99> Siempre el mismo problema con la compatibilidad de arquitecturas como es obvio uso 64
<dzup> ya metiste ia32-libs ?
<hardlec99> Esque luego esa libreria viene con mas actualizaciones ahi es cuando se daña el touchpad
<dzup> ia32-libs ?
<hardlec99> El comando apt-get -f install me pide ser ejecutado para reparar actualizar y todo eso pero siempre me pasa que funciona normal y de un momento a otro deja de funcionar el touch..
<dzup> mi pregunta es, tiene ia32-libs y si ia32-libs es el que descompone su touch?
<hardlec99> La verdad no estoy seguro no recuerdo
<dzup> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<dzup> instala.
<hardlec99> No puedo ejecutar el command ya que tengo unmet dependencies  en un previo intento de instalacion del teamviewer
<dzup> y sudo apt-get -f install le descompone todo, correcto?
<jose__> hola
<hardlec99> Hola alguien ahi?
<GridCube> nop
<hardlec99> A que mal :'(
<hardlec99> xD
<hardlec99> Podria ayudarme con un pequeño problema de librerias?
<GridCube> no se, si preguntaras tal ves si, no preguntas pues no
<GridCube> p:
<hardlec99> Mira es lo tipico las librerias de compatibilidad de software de 32 en el de 64 yo uso 64 entonces siempre que intento instalar ejemplo el teamviewer
<hardlec99> Me pide
<hardlec99>  ia32-libs-multiarch but it is a virtual package
<hardlec99> teamviewer7: Depends: libc6-i386 (>= 2.7) but it is not installed
<hardlec99>              Depends: lib32asound2 but it is not installed
<hardlec99>              Depends: lib32z1 but it is not installed
<hardlec99> Ahora cuando soluciono el problema con apt-get install -f
<GridCube> porque no instalas teamviewer de 64bits?
<hardlec99> Se instalan mas actualizaciones y estas ocacionan que el touch pad de mi laptop deje de funcionar
<GridCube> jum
<hardlec99> Esque ese es el que instalo de la pagina oficial 64 bits no se porque molesta por  eso
<hardlec99> xD
<GridCube> ese es un problema grave, deberias generar un bug report
<hardlec99> Siempre haciendo eso se me  daña el touchpad
<GridCube> hardlec99, tendrias que instalar el de 64 bits
<GridCube> no pierdas tiempo intentado solucionar problemas de compatibilidad, perde el tiempo haciendo que ande bien el de 64
<hardlec99> Pero lo que me causa gracia es que yo solo uso software de 64 para evitar asi problemas y esta version que intente instalar es la de 64 xD
<buenaventura> hay versión nativa de teamviewer para Linux?
<GridCube> hardlec99, si haces sudo apt-get install libc6-i386    que te dice?
<hardlec99> Yo siempre descargo de la pagina oficial los .deb
<hardlec99> Esto GridCube
<hardlec99> http://pastebin.com/v1kgyP2g
<GridCube> hardlec99, intenta esos por separado
<GridCube> ia32-libs-multiarch
<GridCube> ia32-libs-multiarch lib32asound2 lib32z1
<hardlec99> Nada lamentable mente no deja instalar nada   yo digo que ya  me jod*  xD
<hardlec99> Vuelve y sale lo mismo
<hardlec99> Tal vez haciendo esto una por una antes de intentar instalar cualquier software  creo que solo queda apt-get -f install
<GridCube> hardlec99, hace un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<hardlec99> Todo sin problemas excepto autoremove
<hardlec99> http://pastebin.com/WdB6m7dW
<GridCube> hardlec99, solo te dice que tienen dependencias incompletas
<GridCube> el programa parace que ya estainstalado
<GridCube> hace whereis teamviewer
<hardlec99> /usr/bin/teamviewer7 /usr/bin/X11/teamviewer7
<GridCube> esta instalado
<GridCube> por eso te tira el error
<hardlec99> Cierto porque para poder correr el programa necesita estas librerias de sonido etc
<hardlec99> Amigo muchas gracias por la ayuda ejecutare apt-get install -f y luego tratare de solucionar los conflictos con el touchpad
<hardlec99> (Y)
<GridCube> suerte
<hardlec99> Gracias (Y)
<hardlec99> Al rato vuelvo haber como me fue xD
<Itxshell> buen dìa
<GridCube> buenas
<jo_> hola
<jo_> me cargue la ventanas de ubuntu
<jo_> y no puedo minimizar ni nada
<jo_> algun comando para recuperarlo?
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Xavier89> hola
<GridCube> hola
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<GridCube> holas
<arp-> Hola, tengo un problema con ubuntu 12.10, no me agrega PPA's
<WyReSP> hola a todos
<WyReSP> alguien puede ayudarme!? :D
<WyReSP> estoy intentando instalar ubuntu en un portatil hd pavilion dv7
<WyReSP> y ... algo ocurre
<WyReSP> da errores de timeout
<WyReSP> salen errores de killing en el directorio /sbin/modprobe
<WyReSP> puertos PCI parecen ... :S
<codekK> Buenas a todos, alguien con idea de electrónica digital puede ayudarme?? apiadados de mi que tengo que entregar una práctica mañana y voy algo perdido xd
<codekK> alguien me ayuda a hacer una tabla de verdad de un codificador prioritario de 16 a 4??
<nmid00> .
<nmid00> guampa, como va!!
<Itxshell>  buenas se pueden descargar paquetes de ubuntu de una arquitectura eterminada para luego instalarlos sin internet? si esto es posible de donde se debe descargar?
<Itxshell> determinada*
<dylan66> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Itxshell> dylan66,  estaba viendo esa pagina pero como eliges la arquitectura?
<dylan66> al descargar
<dylan66> te da dos opciones
<dylan66> amd64 i386
<Itxshell> ok gracias probare
<dylan66> de nada
<WyReSP> alguien aquí que me pueda ayudar con una instalación de ubuntu?!
<Itxshell> WyReSP,  da mas detalles que deseas hacer
<WyReSP> a ver
<Itxshell> que es lo que no entiendes
<WyReSP> la cuestión es que... tengo un amigo con un hp pavilion dv7
<WyReSP> he intentados instalar ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<WyReSP> y me ha dado un error al intentar instalar el grub
<WyReSP> con la consecuencia de que ha eliminado el gestor de arranque de windows
<WyReSP> así que ahora no inicia el sistema
<WyReSP> de ninguna manera
<Itxshell> ok elmino el otro sistema o solo borro el MBR?
<WyReSP> debió de borrar sólo el mbr
<Itxshell> entonces reparalo
<WyReSP> ahora mi amigo está de camino a casa... a ver si encuentra el cd de recuperación
<WyReSP> para recuperar windows
<WyReSP> pero ... nada está garantizado :(
<Itxshell> pues no lo necesita esa pc tiene un recovery
<Itxshell> si no lo lo sabe usar que llame al call center de soporte de HP ellos le ayudaran a restablecer el sistema
<Itxshell> luego que haga correctamente la instalacion de ubuntu
<WyReSP> la instalación estaba correcta
<WyReSP> ha dado un error al sobreescribir el gestor de arranque!
<Itxshell> ok
<WyReSP> vamos, en realidad... instalé ubuntu en una partición vacía
<WyReSP> de 300 gigas
<WyReSP> luego al intentar sobreescribir el gestor de arranque dió el fallo!
<Itxshell> bueno entonces no tiene problema con el tema :)
<WyReSP> ¿?
<WyReSP> bromeas?
<WyReSP> xD
<WyReSP> tiene problemas, no arranca windows!
<WyReSP> ni el gestor de arranque grub!
<WyReSP> no funciona nada! xD
<WyReSP> tiene muuchos problemas jaja
<Rcart> WyReSP: no es tan grave como parece
<WyReSP> ¿?!
<Rcart> lo que necesitas hacer es entrar con un LiveCD, montar la particion primaria y reinstalar el grub
<WyReSP> pues mi colega se ha ido a casa con un portatil que no funciona... :S
<WyReSP> el problema es que el portatil es muy nuevo
<Rcart> durante la instalacion te reconocerá la particion de windows y despues vas a poder iniciar con cualquiera de los dos
<WyReSP> y tiene UEFI
<WyReSP> o algo así xD
<Rcart> ubuntu tiene soporte para ese sitema de arranque tambien
<WyReSP> ya
<WyReSP> pero al parecer ahora resulta que solo el 12.10
<WyReSP> no el 12.04 LST
<WyReSP> en fin ...
<WyReSP> me entero después de joderle el sistema a mi colega jaja
<WyReSP> qué gracioso xD
<Rcart> un poco xD
<Rcart> para vos lo es, para el no jojojojo
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-28
<QuiQuiTo> hola chicos
<QuiQuiTo> como estan
<Rcart> pues he estado mejor (:
<QuiQuiTo> me alegra
<QuiQuiTo> de donde eres rcart
<QuiQuiTo> yo soy de republica dominicana
<QuiQuiTo> hols
<QuiQuiTo> hola
<QuiQuiTo> hola
<chilicuil> algunos amigos y yo estamos en hangout, estan invitados: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f3dbd238f2c6f29f132f95be3e08ba3622b2e54b?authuser=0&hl=es# es sobre testing y desarrollo de Ubuntu
<liberte> Hola
<liberte> buenas noches, ¿es este el canal oficial de ubuntu?
<dzup> no creo, pero pregunte
<liberte> necesito hacer unas cuantas preguntas ambiguas.... y no sé bien como hacerlas
<liberte> tengo un amigo
<liberte> que instaó ubuntu dentro de windows
<liberte> en la misma partición ntfs
<liberte> y ahora ubuntu no le inicia
<liberte> le tira un error
<liberte> y quiere recuperar los archivos que tenía en ubuntu
<liberte> erroneamemente intenté recuperar sus archivos con un disco live
<dzup> que error?
<liberte> no recuerdo, peor que faltan archiso de arranque
<liberte> al darme cuenta de que solo tiene 2 particiones
<liberte> fue que me dí cuenta de que ubuntu había sido instalado dentro de windows
<liberte> ahora el quiere recuperar sus archivos
<liberte> hay alguna amnera?
<liberte> o ya están perdidos?
<dzup> no puede instalar windows dentro de windows (corriendo) a menos que sea sobre una maquina virtual, no sera que esta confundido?
<liberte> ubuntu
<dzup> ubuntu dentro windows
<liberte> tiene una opción para instalarlo dentro de windows
<liberte> y sale en agregar y quitar programas
<liberte> y se puede instalar y desinstalar como uno más
<liberte> *como un programa más
<dzup> ubuntu usa otro sistema de archivo a windows, instalar ubuntu dentro de windows es  imposible a menos que fue en una maquina virtual tipo vmware
<liberte> el problema es que no tengo experiencia en eso, nunca he usado esa instalación
<liberte> entiendo lo que me dices
<liberte> soy usuario de vmware, virtualbox y qemu
<liberte> pero insisto, ubuntu se puede instalar dentro de windows como si fuera un programa
<liberte> creo que el instalador se llama wubi
<dzup> en dado caso instalo en el mismo disco duro, osea un dual-boot como dicen
<liberte> exacto.
<dzup> ah ya
<liberte> en la misma partición ntfs
<liberte> yo nunca he usado ese método de instalación porque siempre leí que es MALÍSIMO, y que el rendimiento se va al piso
<liberte> y que lo mejor es que ubuntu tenga su propia partición
<liberte> por eso no sé como funciona esto
<dzup> eso que me dice es incoherente, es imposible instalar linux en ntfs, ntfs no soporta el tipo de permisos de linux
<xangua> C:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk
<liberte> no tengo ni idea
<liberte> por eso estoy preguntandp
<xangua> dzup: liberte https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<liberte> jamás he instalado ubuntu de esa manera
<xangua> una mala elección para instalar ubuntu mi opinión
<liberte> gracias zangua
<liberte> evidentemente
<liberte> nunca la he usado así que soy ignorante total
<liberte> lo que necisto saber es como funciona el sistema de restricciones de permisos en ntfs
<xangua> más que nada es para probar, no para que lo uses de diario
<liberte> y donde se guardan los archivos de ese ubuntu
<xangua> (21:50:04) xangua: C:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk
<dzup> xangua, preciso, es un virtual disco.
<liberte> lol
<liberte> es una imagen de disco cierto?
<liberte> entonces wubi es una especie de virtualizador?
 * xangua ve wubi como una abominación
<liberte> ok
<liberte> puedo montar ese disco?
<xangua> aunque necesito anteojos con 3 de graduación, a lo mejor veo mal :P
<liberte> lo único que quiero es recuperar los archivos
<liberte> y luego gormatear la maquina
<liberte> *formatear
<dzup> no se nada de wubi, pero segun veo es una especie de exe que corre en un tipo de disco-virtual, seria posible montar el disco ese, creo que si, vaya a buscar en google
<dzup> porque el disco-virtual es como un archivo grandote donde esta linux
<dzup> entonces debe de haber forma de montar la imagen
<liberte> entiendo eso
<dzup> http://superuser.com/questions/288186/mount-ubuntu-disk-file-as-virtual-drive-on-windows
<dzup> mira
<liberte> pero parece que no hay tal disco en la dirección
<liberte> es esa la única dirección donde puede estar?
<liberte> quizás el borrado de ese archivo de disco virtual fue lo que echo a perder todo...
<dzup> http://ext2read.blogspot.com/
<dzup> liberte, haz una busqueda
<dzup> por *.disk
<liberte> gracias
<balam> hola buenas noche no se si alguien me puede ayudar es sobre moodle y un error
<balam> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<balam> estoy siguiendo los pasos de esta pag
<balam> http://bit.ly/WYfqoE
<balam> el problema esta cuando ejecuto el instalador de moodle
<balam> hola alguien
<balam> ayuda
<balam> hola
<balam> me urge
<balam> me conformo con un no se de quien sea
<balam> hola
<chilicuil> hola balam, buenas noches, que error te tira?
<balam> @chilicuil Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<chilicuil> balam: eso no parece un error, balam, solo dice que hay un servidor web escuchando en esa computador
<chilicuil> balam: seguramente al hacer la instalacion, se crea un vhost, sugiero que intentes con el vhost de moodle, podria ser http://tu_ip/moodle
<balam> chilicuil ok deja intento
<balam> dice lo mismo
<balam> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at 201.114.164.202 Port 80
<balam> el problema es que no puedo instalar moodle o no lo puedo haqcer arrancar
<balam> chilicuil: me quede atorado al instalar moodle
<chilicuil> balam: mmm, es obligatorio que lo instales en tu computadora?, si lo haces ahi, tendrias que dejarla prendida todo el rato.., es mejor comprar espacio en un servidor web e instalar moodle ahi.., esos sitios proveen con metodos de instalacion sencillos
<chilicuil> balam: cuestan $80 dolares anuales en promedio.., si aun asi quieres hacerlo en tu maquina tendras que especificar en que punto te has quedado estancado
<chilicuil> de otra forma, mi unica sugerencia es que intentes instalarlo de nuevo
<balam> ok deja checo ponerlo en un host
<balam> gracias chilicuil
<Itxshell> buenas chilicuil  como esta?
<Itxshell> una consulta... a ud le da muchos errores la version 12.04?
<chilicuil> hola Itxshell, buenas noces
<chilicuil> Itxshell: nop, para nada, ha salido muy estable
<chilicuil> Itxshell: tiene alguno problema con esa version?
<Itxshell> todos los problemas del mundo chilicuil
<Itxshell> en intel i386 no me da problemas pero en AMD64 no me funciona nada
<Itxshell> ademas es super molesto cada que hago algo me sale el anuncio de que ubuntu me dejo de funcionar si deseo proseguir o cerrar todo
<Itxshell> he enviado las notificaciones pero no se como solucionarlo
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/how-to-get-rid-of-internal-system-error.html
<chilicuil> xangua: sip, eso eliminará el 'ruido', pero si algo esta fallando Itxshell, lo mejor será debugear que es lo que esta fallando
<Itxshell> en intel no me da tanto problema con 32 bits en 64 algunos problemitas
<chilicuil> en los reportes, antes de enviarlos, ahi puedes ver la informacion, que programa falla y en que estado
<Itxshell> pero en AMD64 es terrible no se puede ni usar el sistema
<Itxshell> no me da nada de informacion por que se cuelga
<Itxshell> probe la 12.10 en este mismo AMD64 y con solo querer abrir el Dash se queda colgada
<Itxshell> ninguno de los drivers para Nvidia le va ni los libres ni los privativos
<chilicuil> Itxshell: la 12.10 marca como obsoleto unity2d, si tu tarjeta no soporta 3d, sera mas lenta.., a lo mejor algo tiene que ver eso
<chilicuil> pero precise utiliza unity2d.., asi que deberia ser mas estable en comparacion con versiones mas nuevas
<Itxshell> entiendo
<chilicuil> Itxshell: si no te sale informacion, puedes revisar /var/crash/ , ahi se almacenan los reportes
<Itxshell> gracias revisare
<trasgu> helloworld
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe como grabar dvds a 1x?
<seguidodoblado> Saludos, liher
<seguidodoblado> Has intentado realizarlo con Brasero???
<seguidodoblado> ¿No te permite ese mínimo??
<seguidodoblado> http://projects.gnome.org/brasero/
<el_inventor> buenos dias
<el_inventor> una pregunta, instalé ubuntu 11.10 hace como una semana, cuando lo instalé no tenía problemas para conectarme con mi modem usb zte, instalé unas actualizaciones y despues no hepodido volver a conectarme con el modem
<el_inventor> ¿a alguien le ha pasado?
<el_inventor> ¿alguien tiene alguna idea de que podría haber sido?
<SadlyMistaken> a mi por ejemplo me pasaba
<SadlyMistaken> y aun me pasa por cierto
<el_inventor> :/
<SadlyMistaken> que cuando meto el CDLive, me reconoce perfectamente mi tarjeta wifi
<el_inventor> exacto
<SadlyMistaken> pero cuando lo instalo, tengo que instalar el driver
<SadlyMistaken> por que si no, no me va
<SadlyMistaken> de todos modos, suele indicartelo el sistema, con un icono en la barra de arriba
<SadlyMistaken> o puedes ir a sistema, y te aparece en el menu el instalador.
<el_inventor> el endrive lo reconoce incluso en el networmanager se ven las rallitas de señal, pero no conecta :/
<el_inventor> *pendrive
<SadlyMistaken> claro, que tendrás que enchufarte el cable del rooter por el puerto, para tener internet, y se te instale eso del wifi
<el_inventor> ajá, ¿Qué driver es ese?
<SadlyMistaken> ah, lo reconoce pero no funciona... uhm...
<SadlyMistaken> EL driver que me pasa es el de.. (espera que lo miro...)
<el_inventor> ok, espero..
<SadlyMistaken> jajaja, donde leches está... jajaja
<SadlyMistaken> xD es que ahora estoy en 12.10 está todo descolocadisimo.. jajaja
<el_inventor> dale, buscalo con calma
<el_inventor> jeje,
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, es una intel b3015 o algo así
<SadlyMistaken> recuerdo que me volví loco buscando el driver en la página web de intel, lo intentaba instalar, pero no lo reconocía lspci..vamos
<SadlyMistaken> una tortura
<SadlyMistaken> y derrepente, apareció el instalador automático del driver (o controlador... )
<SadlyMistaken> y yo creo que es por que está intrínseco (el instalador) en el propio cdlive, instalado.
<SadlyMistaken> pero no ejecutado cuando lo has instalado.
<SadlyMistaken> lo raro es que no te funcione...
<SadlyMistaken> ¿hola?
<SadlyMistaken> wireless realtek
<SadlyMistaken> ese era
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<el_inventor> si, mira
<el_inventor> la cosa es que cuando lo instalé si funcionaba perfectamente
<SadlyMistaken> ah
<SadlyMistaken> entonces has toqueteado o has actualizado algo, y ahora no va
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬ q raro..
<el_inventor> instalé unas actualizaciones
<el_inventor> y al iniciar de nuevo ya no conectaba
<el_inventor> :/
<el_inventor> dejame ver el driver ese a ver...
<SadlyMistaken> en synaptic ve al menu de archivo-->historico
<SadlyMistaken> y mira a ver que se te ha "desinstalado"
<SadlyMistaken> el_inventor: no majo, que a mi me pasara con ese driver, no tiene nada que ver contigo... tu tarjeta de red puede ser otra.
<SadlyMistaken> miralo en tu ordenador a ver que tarjeta de red tienes, y buscando en google puedes mirar si les ha pasado a otros
<el_inventor> Mm.. ok
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<user___> Buenos Dias, necesito algun experto en shell linux que me pueda colaborar con una inquietud
<user___> Señores algun experto que me pueda colaborar con un shell
<GridCube> huayra_,
<GridCube> user___, pregunta
<GridCube> si no preguntas nadie va a saber responderte
<user___> tengo dos shell en linux los cuales corren bien en modo comando, pero si los automatizo en el crontab no corren
<user___> tengo dos shell en linux los cuales corren bien en modo comando, pero si los automatizo en el crontab no corren
<GridCube> user___, ahora espera un rato, si alguien sabe te va a ayudar
<niuniomartinez> Hola. Mi Xubuntu se queda congelado durante un segundo cada poco tiempo (10/20 seg, o más o menos, no es constante).
<niuniomartinez> He estado mirando si tengo algún proceso que pueda interferir pero no lo encuentro.
<niuniomartinez> ¿Podría tratarse de LightHTTP, PHP y/o MySQL?
<niuniomartinez> Bueno, pues otra pregunta.
<niuniomartinez> ¿Los script de inicio que hay en "init.d" también sirven para cerrar servicios como PHP, Lighttp y MySQL?
<xoan> niuniomartinez: sí
<niuniomartinez> Gracias xoan.
<_Richie_> quiero montar un entorno grafico a Ubuntu server 12.10
<_Richie_> como instalo desde consola
<_Richie_> seria algo asi: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<george_> hola a todos!
<WyReSP> Hola a todos! :)
<george_> quien podria ayudarme con una consulta sobre gnome 3?
<WyReSP> perdonad
<WyReSP> alguien puede darme opinión sobre este Link?!
<WyReSP> http://copepodo.wordpress.com/2011/01/10/tutorial-instalar-ubuntu-en-hp-pavilion-dv7-con-windows-7/
<WyReSP> si tiene un HP
<WyReSP> alguien me ayuda con una instalación de ubuntu?1
<hardlec99> Hola lo que pasa es que uso NetBeans 7.0.1 Pero no la carga la interfaz grafica  para crear los proyectos lo demas funciona bien pero carga la interfaz es decir el JFrame Form
<hardlec99> Se queda en loading..
<juan_> alguien me pde ayudar ajudar a iinstalar drivers de sonido en ubuntu
<toloca> nop
<nmid00> :D
<mimecar> juan_, da más información
<nmid00> lopulus, como va!! viejo. todo tranqui
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-29
<aramudi> alguien tiene conocimientos de la bios?
<aramudi> necesito hablar un momento...
<aramudi> necesito acceder al setup de la bios en mi makina justamnete en esta y me pide la password ,hace tiempo que la introduzi ,y aora ya no me acuerdo !
<aramudi> y habia pensado en algun software que me pueda dar la clave
<Rayeta76> hola buenas noches
<Rayeta76> msx:  hola
<msx> qué discos no podés acceder?
<msx> tratá de ser lo más detallista posible sino es imposible debuggear qué puede estar pasando
<Rayeta76> por ejemplo tengo un disco sdb y sdc y unetbootin no me deja buscarlos
<msx> ok, tenés permisos de lectura para esos discos?
<Rayeta76> desde nautilus si
<Rayeta76> y estan montados
<msx> dame nun min
<msx> el procedimiento que hacés este:
<msx> 1. click en Disco Imagen
<msx> 2. click en el botón con puntos suspensivos
<msx> 3. navegás hasta el montaje del disco
<msx> brb
<Rayeta76> selecciono computer y solo me sale un disco, root
<Rayeta76> ninguno mas
<Rayeta76> esto es un engorro porque con deluge descargo las imagenes en otro disco y si la quiero grabar con Unetbootin tengo que coger esa imagen del disco sdb y copiarla en la carpeta /home/javi/descargas
<Rayeta76> solo tengo acceso a mi disco de sistema
<Rayeta76> con cmando de terminal como puedo ver los permisos de los otros discos?
<Rayeta76> msx:  tu puedes ver todos los discos?
<msx> s
<iced> buenas noches
<abailarri> hola a todos. Tengo un problema. He desinstalado apache2 desde terminal, pero si tecleo en mi navegador 127.0.0.1
<abailarri> veo que aun sigue funcionando
<abailarri> como es posible?
<xoan> abailarri: lo has detenido? o se ha detenido durante la desinstalación?
<abailarri> xoan, ya esta arreglado, pero tengo un problema con los permisos
<xoan> si no es así, queda residente en memoria y sigues pudiendo acceder a él
<abailarri> estoy intentando instalar drupal y me dice que no tiene permisos para crear una carpeta
<abailarri> pero no se que permisos debo darle
<xoan> básicamente de escritura
<abailarri> ya, sudo chmod 755 /var/www/?
<xoan> hombre, a /var/www no, sólo al directorio donde se tienen que crear los ficheros o directorios
<xoan> normalmente /var/www no se usa como ruta padre para apache, pero si es tu caso, entonces sí
<abailarri> pero el comando es el correcto?
<xoan> aunque realmente lo que tienes que mirar es a quién pertenece ese directorio
<xoan> si pertenece a root, sólo root podrá escribir en él
<xoan> y normalmente apache lo ejecuta el usuario www-data
<xoan> así que lo normal sería dar permisos de escritura también al grupo www-data y cambiar el grupo a /var/www
<xoan> pero lo más lógico sería que mirases en qué directorios necesita drupal permisos de escritura, y le cambiases el dueño sólo a esos directorios
<xoan> por ejemplo: $ sudo chown www-data:root /var/www/drupal/caché
<xoan> o como sea la ruta
<abailarri> solo nesito permisos en la carpeta /var/www/drupal/
<abailarri> mirandolo manualmente clickando en la carpeta
<abailarri> me sale
<abailarri> que el propietario (mi user), el grupo (mi user) y otros solo tienen permisos de acceso a las carpetas
<abailarri> entonces me imagino que deberé cambiar y poner permisos de lectura y escritura a mi usuario, a mi grupo (quizas tbn a data-www?), no?
<xoan> no, sól otienes que cambiar al menos el propietario, y que sea www-data, pero ojo, sólo en aquello directorios en los que necesite escribir
<xoan> por seguridad
<abailarri> ya
<abailarri> y para asignar esos permisos a mi usuario seria chmod 775 usuario /var/www/drupal/
<abailarri> me equivoco?
<xoan> no, sería con chown
<xoan> (CHange OWNer)
<xoan> $ sudo chown www-data /var/www/drupal/...
<abailarri> bueno, en este caso en lugar de www-data seria mi usuario no?
<xoan> abailarri: lo dudo
<xoan> drupal lo ejecutas sobre apache, no? entonces será el usuario que lanza apache el que necesite permisos de escritura
<xoan> a ver; si lo que estás haciendo simplemente es "copiar" los ficheros de drupal a /var/www, hazlo con sudo
<abailarri> si, simplemente he copiado la carpeta drupal a /var/www
<xoan> $ sudo cp -R /path/to/drupal-x.y.z /var/www/drupal
<xoan> y listo
<xoan> todos pertenecerán a root
<xoan> cuando lances la instalación de drupal, entonces sí, te dirá que hay ciertos directorios en los que tiene que poder escribir (cache, logs, uploads, etc...)
<xoan> a esos son a los que les tienes que o bien asignar 777, o por seguridad y más recomendable, cambiarles de propietario, a www-data
<xoan> y lo que tienes que hacer es editar algún fichero, simplemente hazlo con sudo, o con gksu:
<xoan> $ sudo nano /var/www/drupal/config.php
<xoan> $ gksu gedit /var/www/drupal/config.php
<xoan> como prefieras (la primera opción es la recomendable)
<abailarri> pues cambiado de owner a la carpeta (poniendole www-data) no ha funcionado
<xoan> no ha funcionado el qué?
<abailarri> asi que no será apache el que necesite escribir en esa carpeta
<abailarri> a ver
<abailarri> cuando instalas drupal
<abailarri> lo que necesita es escribir en esa misma carpeta
<xoan> quién, escribir tú?
<xoan> pues hazlo con sudo
<abailarri> drupal tiene que poder escribir sobre un archivo en concreto
<abailarri> no, yo no, la instalacion de drupal
<xoan> pues enotnces es www-data o el usuario que lanza apache el que tiene que poder escribir
<xoan> $ ps aux|grep apache2
<xoan> te dirá quién lo lanzó
<xoan> ese es el usuario al quie tiene que pretencer el directorio donde tenga que escribir drupal
<abailarri> lo han lanzado tanto root como www-data
<xoan> *que y *pertenecer
<xoan> pega la línea que te sale
<abailarri> he puesto aqui: http://pastebin.com/rAREwJy4
<xoan> root lo inicia, y de ese proceso cuelgan los de www-data, que son los que usa apache cuando recibe peticiones
<xoan> ahora pega:
<xoan> $ ls -l /var/www
<xoan> al menos la línea de drupal
<abailarri> drwxrwxrwx 7 www-data  abailarri 4096 nov 29 13:06 drupal8
<xoan> y ahora: $ ls -l /var/www/drupal8
<xoan> mira a quién pertenece el fichero o ficheros que tiene que escribir drupal, y si no son de www-data, ahí tienes la respuesta
<xoan> podrías cambiar todo el directorio, pasándole -R a chown, pero por seguridad solo deberías cambiar los permisos para aquellos ficheros o directorios que lo requiriesen
<abailarri> la verdad es que no se que ficheros o directorios se requerian, asi que lo pondre en -R y mas adelante cuando investigue mas lo cambio
<xoan> en la documentación de Drupal tiene que venir
<xoan> o si no, durante la instalación te lo va diciendo
<abailarri> vale, pone eso en la info de drupal
<abailarri> The directory sites/default/files does not exist. An automated attempt to create this directory failed, possibly due to a permissions problem. To proceed with the installation, either create the directory and modify its permissions manually or ensure that the installer has the permissions to create it automatically.
<abailarri> drupal necesita permisos para crear una carpeta en /var/www/drupal/sites/default que se llame files
<xoan> pues eso: $ sudo chown www-data /var/www/drupal8/sites/default
<xoan> y así con el resto
<cooler> hola! alguien podria ayudarme con un tema de pendrive  porfavor?
<cooler> despues de haber formateado pendrive en fat32 ...procedo a meterle una iso con unetbootin ,pero todas las iso que tengo se quedan a la mitad ...
<cooler> a que
<cooler> porque?
<Guest99616> hola como hago los interrogantes en xubuntu por favor?
<Guest99616> no consigo escribir la ene tampoco
<GridCube> Guest99616, pregunta aca
<Guest99616> gracias
<GridCube> Guest99616, eso es porque tu teclado esta mal configurado
<Guest99616> es que mi teclado es un teclado francés
<Guest99616> y no sé cómo hacer la ene
<Guest99616> cual es la combinación de teclas?
<GridCube> para una solucion bien rapida, aunque no permantene, ejecuta: setxkmap es
<Guest99616> donde ? es que soy novato
<GridCube> en una terminal
<GridCube> apreta alt-f2 y escribi xfce4-terminal
<GridCube> Guest99616, tambien deberias mirar tu mapa de caracteres en onboard
<GridCube> dentro de accesorios vas a encontrar onboard, es un teclado en pantalla
<GridCube> tambien lo podes ejecutar desde alt-f2
<GridCube> otra cosa que podes hacer es ir a >configuracion >adminstracion de configuracion > Teclado, tercer solapa Distribucion y ahi podes cambiar las opciones de localizacion
<Guest99616> vale
<Guest99616> pero no existe una combinacion desde un teclado francés?
<GridCube> nunca use un teclado en frances
<GridCube> tienen que tener la tilde
<GridCube> altgr-4 por lo general es tilde
<GridCube> ~n
<GridCube> pero no es aditiva
<Guest99616> en un teclado francés altgr-4 es {
<GridCube> podes poner el utf8 de la ñ u00F1
<GridCube> apreta ctrl-shift-u y pone 00F1
<GridCube> ñ
<GridCube> lo mismo para cualquier caracter que quieras de utf8 http://www.utf8-chartable.de/
<Exio> altgr 2
<GridCube> eso es tilde en frances Exio ?
<Exio> proba con ese para poner el ~
<Exio> GridCube: en el keymap fr que tengo si, altgr2 == ~
<Guest99616> y como la pongo en la n?
<GridCube> Guest99616, como dije, no es aditiva
<GridCube> Guest99616, al lado de la l
<Guest99616> es el problema
<GridCube> apreta esa tecla
<GridCube> no la k
<GridCube> la otra, que te da?
<Guest99616> ¬
<GridCube> incluso despues de hacer: setxkbmap es
<GridCube> ?
<Guest99616> si
<GridCube> Guest99616, abri onboard y pasame un screenshot de tu pantalla
<Guest99616> no sé como hacer
<Guest99616> soy novato
<GridCube> cual parte?
<Exio> donde tengas la m en el teclado azerty vas a tener la ñ con el keymap en español
<Guest99616> screenshot
<GridCube> abrir onboard ya te dije como hacer, vas a accesorios en el menu de aplicaiones y fijate que dija onboard
<Guest99616> eso lo sé pero no quiero cambiar el teclado
<GridCube> apreta la tecla de imprimir pantalla o en el menu de accesorios elegi Captura de pantalla
<GridCube> y despues guarda la imagen en alguna carpeta y subila a imagebin.org
<GridCube> o a zimagez si tenes una cuenta
<Exio> Guest99616: si no encuentras un keymap azerty con ñ y no quieres camnbiar el keymap ni idea como hacerlo facil
<Guest99616> ya
<Guest99616> image bin
<GridCube> Guest99616, link
<Guest99616> http://imagebin.org/237539
<Guest99616> entonces?
<GridCube> perate
<Guest99616> que me decís?
<Guest99616> espero
<GridCube> no, en internet le suguieren a los franceses que quieren hacer la ñ que usen la combinacion de alt para windows
<GridCube> que es lo mismo que decirte que uses las de utf8 en linux
<GridCube> Guest99616, la unica que te queda es aprenderte el utf8 de la ñ
<Guest99616> eso no funciona
<Guest99616> gracias por todo
<Guest99616> buenas tardes
<GridCube> pues bueno
<niuniomartinez> Hola. ¿Cómo consigo que MySQL no arranque automáticamente en mi ordenador?  Estoy mirando en /etc/init.d y en /etc/rc* y no encuentro nada.
<niuniomartinez> ¿Cómo consigo que MySQL no arranque automáticamente en mi ordenador?  Estoy mirando en /etc/init.d y en /etc/rc* y no encuentro nada.
<guampa> niuniomartinez: proba en una terminal con "sudo update-rc.d mysql remove"
<niuniomartinez> Gracias guampa. A ello voy.
<niuniomartinez> Hola de nuevo.  Acabo de probar lo que has dicho, guampa, y no. En la lista de procesos sigue estando mysqld.
<niuniomartinez> ¿A lo mejor añadiendo "stop mysql" a alguno de los scripts de init.d?
<guampa> si solo lo podes apagar por upstart la config esta en /etc/init, pero no se como se maneja
<guampa> si update-rc.d sigue funcionando, puede que haya fallado por el nombre del servicio nomas
<guampa> verificaste como se llama el script en /etc/init.d ?
<GridCube> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<niuniomartinez> Momentín.
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommended-way-to-enable-disable-services
<niuniomartinez> Vale. La cosa es que eliminé el enlace dinámico "mysql" de init.d, porque así es como "antiguamente" se evitaba que arrancasen las cosas...
<niuniomartinez> Pero aun eliminándolo, sigue arrancando.
<niuniomartinez> Si ahora dices que necesito el nombre del script, tengo un problema.
<guampa> creo que hay una capa de compatibilidad entre los scripts de /etc/init.d y upstart y por eso update-rc.d sigue andando
<niuniomartinez> He recreado el enlace (hice una copia porsiaca, porque me parecía una cosa rara), pero al restaurarlo...
<guampa> ahora si lo eliminaste, mejor que trates de deshabilitar el servicio directamente desde upstart
<guampa> mira esos links que paso GridCube
<GridCube> en la pagina de upstart no puede estar masclaro
<niuniomartinez> ...ahora el update-rc.d me dice:
<niuniomartinez> root@guillermo-desktop:/etc/init.d# update-rc.d mysql remove
<niuniomartinez> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/mysql exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<guampa> proba con -f
<guampa> pero probablemente sea mejor que uses el init verdadero de ubuntu (upstart)
<niuniomartinez> A ver, a ver, paso a paso, que no soy sysadmin: soy programador y estas cosas de administración me lían (nunca me parecen lógicas).
<niuniomartinez> ¿Qué narices es "upstar"?
<guampa> !upstart
<kubot> Upstart es el reemplazo del viejo sistema Sys V Init. Upstart se basa en eventos para dirigir el inicio y apagado de servicios y tareas. Para más información ver en http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<GridCube> O:
<GridCube> KUBOT
<niuniomartinez> Vale.
<guampa> es el sistema de manejo de servicios e inicializacion del sistema
<niuniomartinez> Vale...
<niuniomartinez> Voy a probar la opción "-f" como has dicho antes.
<guampa> si no te funciona mira los links que posteo GridCube ahi se describe como manejar upstart
<guampa> update-rc.d es compatible con el init anterior de ubuntu, sysvinit
<niuniomartinez> Vale. Parece que ahora sí lo ha hecho. Voy a reiniciar, a ver.
<niuniomartinez> Hola de nuevo.
<GridCube> hola
<niuniomartinez> En la lista de procesos sigue apareciendo mysqld ("mala yerba nunca muere"), así que voy a probar los enlaces que me habéis pasado.
<guampa> de ahi "my"
<guampa> mala yerba sql
<niuniomartinez> guampa: Muy bueno XD
<niuniomartinez> Hola otra vez.
<niuniomartinez> Parece que lo he conseguido. Gracias. .)
<niuniomartinez> :)
<niuniomartinez> Y no es tontería, que he ganado un 6% de memoria (lo he medido).
<niuniomartinez> Lo dicho.  Gracias.  Otro día me ayudáis con la pantalla adicional de mi portátil, que no quiere reconocerla.
<niuniomartinez> Saludos.
<GridCube> niuniomartinez, :)
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<GridCube> \(o_o)
<z0rtiz> Hola gente una consulta sobre samba y apache
<z0rtiz> Tengo un directorio compartido en /var/compartido con samba
<z0rtiz> Y funciona impecable
<z0rtiz> Este directorio es propietario el usuario nouser y grupo nogroup
<z0rtiz> Y por samba se accede sin ingresar claves desde windows
<z0rtiz> El tema es que en el mismo equipo tengo un software corriendo en apache
<z0rtiz> Que se llama owncloud
<z0rtiz> Que funciona como un dropbox
<z0rtiz> Este almacena todos los archivos en /var/www/owncloud/data
<z0rtiz> Bueno ,  el directorio www es propietario el user www-data y grupo www-data
<z0rtiz> Eso igual funciona super bien
<z0rtiz> El problema me viene
<z0rtiz> Cuando quiero hacer visible y escribible desdes el owncloud
<z0rtiz> El directorio samba
<z0rtiz> Como deberia hacer eso ?
<guampa> hace un symlink a /var/compartido dentro de /var/www/oncloud/data
<guampa> y dale permisos al apache con un ACL
<z0rtiz> Para que desde samba se  pueda tener permisos de escritura en los archivos que se cargan con owncloud
<z0rtiz> Si , hice un symlink
<z0rtiz> Pero como funciona eso de acl ?
<z0rtiz> Puedo solo ver los archivos
<z0rtiz> Como lo tengo actualmente
<guampa> ah, vos queres que samba acceda a los archivos de oncloud?
<guampa> tendrias que darle permisos a nobody a los dirs de oncloud, no es seguro
<guampa> hace al reves
<z0rtiz> Sip, osea que owncloud acceda al directorio samba con permisos de escritura
<guampa> que samba siga accediendo al compartido unicamente
<z0rtiz> Ok
<guampa> y que oncloud accesa al compartido
<z0rtiz> Asi lo tengo
<z0rtiz> Sip
<guampa> hace el symlink y despues corre este comando
<z0rtiz> Damelo
<guampa> setfacl -R u:www-data:rw /var/compartido ; setfacl -R -m u:www-data:rwx /var/compartido
<guampa> vas a tener que usar sudo en realidad
<guampa> sudo sh -c "setfacl -R u:www-data:rw /var/compartido ; setfacl -R -m u:www-data:rwx /var/compartido"
<z0rtiz> Ok
<z0rtiz> Esa es una acl de apache ?
<z0rtiz> Perdon ... son
<z0rtiz> ?
<guampa> eso es para darle acceso de lectura y escritura al apache al compartido
<z0rtiz> Perfecto
<z0rtiz> Y desde el apache podre tener acceso de escritura a esos archivos
<z0rtiz> Cargados con el zowncloud ?
<guampa> con eso tenes lectura y escritura desde apache al /var/compartido y sus contenidos, y todo lo que se cree a partir de ahi en /var/compartido y subdirectorios
<z0rtiz> Guampa te pasastes
<z0rtiz> Gracias voy a probarlo ahora y te cuento !
<guampa> bueno :)
<z0rtiz> :-)
<z0rtiz> guampa : tengo que descargar las acl verdad ? xD
<guampa> como descargar?
<vitimiti> Cuando apago el ordenador, a veces me aprace una pantalla negra con muchos números y mensajes, y veo que la mayoría se refieren al fglrx... lo he dejado hasta un dia entero trabajando y no llega a apagarse, uso linux mint 13 y una ati radeon hd 6320, a alguien le ha pasado esto?
<vitimiti> uso linux mint, pero me ocurre igualmente en ubuntu
<z0rtiz> No tengo las acl , las tengo  que instalar .... apt.get install acl
<guampa> ah si, son los comandos setfacl, getfacl y otros para manejar acl. ademas de esos comandos tu sistema de archivos tiene que soportar ACL y tenerlo habilitado tambien
<guampa> pero creo que esto ultimo ya viene en ubuntu
<z0rtiz> Me funcionó
<z0rtiz> Gracias
<guampa> de nada z0rtiz
<z0rtiz> Eres seco!
<z0rtiz> Jajkajkajakjakjakaja
<guampa> lo tomo como un cumplido xD
<z0rtiz> No tenia idea de las acl jejejjeje
<z0rtiz> ;-)
<z0rtiz> guampa: que facil la solución para ti y a mi que no me quedaban mas neuronas .... jkajakjaka funciona sin problemas
<guampa> es una solucion como para salir del paso, si las acl permiten hacer de todo con los permisos
<z0rtiz> Excelente , voy a estudiar acls :-)
<guampa> !acl
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'acl'.
<makub3x> kubot es muy honesto :P
<z0rtiz> Kubot hay que estudiarlas ... ya me di cuenta que son muy potentes
<z0rtiz> Me pondré en campaña jejejejje
<guampa> :P
<z0rtiz> :-)
<guampa> aca tenes algunos links
<guampa> http://dns.bdat.net/documentos/samba/acls-linux-samba/x115.html
<guampa> http://es.kioskea.net/faq/311-seguridad-los-access-control-lists-acls
<z0rtiz> Listo , enlaces apuntados !
<arielsanflo> buena tarde
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<arielsanflo> es que al entrar a mi ubuntu me sale una obcion que dice s o m
<arielsanflo> para montar sistema de archivos
<Rcart> podrias darle s
<arielsanflo> si
<arielsanflo> pero ahora cada que reinicio me sale este error
<arielsanflo> como podria solucionarlo definitivamente
<Rcart> editando (muy cuidadosamente) el archivo /etc/fstab
<arielsanflo> yo te agradezco tu ayuda
<arielsanflo> lo edito con gedit
<Rcart> primero debes entender el por qué de ese error
<Rcart> sucede cuando el sistema trata de montar un punto de montaje especificado en /etc/fstab pero que por alguna razon no lo encuentra
<Rcart> hasta editado/eliminado/creado/redimensionado tus particiones?
<Rcart> has*
<arielsanflo> te muestro en pastebin lo que me sale
<arielsanflo> en gedit
<Rcart> contestá primero mi pregunta anterior
<arielsanflo> la unica forma de hacer lo que dijiste fue cuando instale ubuntu
<arielsanflo> con windows 7
<arielsanflo> la unica forma de dimesionar o editar las particiones
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397582/
<estudiante> hola
<estudiante> hay alguien conectado?
<arielsanflo> yes
<aramudi> para todos los que me ayudaron ayer
<aramudi> gracias
<aramudi> al final pude quitar la passwor de la bios
<estudiante> de que paises o departamentos son??
<aramudi> qien
<estudiante> ustedes
<arielsanflo> yo colombia
<arielsanflo> norte de santander
<arielsanflo> cucuta
<aramudi> alguien sabe si hay modulos
<aramudi> de 4gb
<aramudi> para asrock 890gm?
<aramudi> aber si me expliko , una tarjeta de Ram blue edition 1600mhz de 4gb?
<aramudi> aora tengo 4gb pero quiero ponerle 8 o si se pudiera 16 gb
<arielsanflo> para que 16 de ram
<aramudi> quiero 8gb
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<aramudi> ubuntu me va despacio con 4 gb de ram
<aramudi> y tengo una placa normalita tirando buena , creo yo
<arielsanflo> crees que es la ram
<aramudi> pues nose, le doy click a firefox y me tarda un año ,
<aramudi> le doy a cualquier carpeta y ufff
<arielsanflo> para mi  es mejor invertirle en un buen procesador
<aramudi> mi procesador no es bueno?
<arielsanflo> que prcosedor tenes
<aramudi> cual tienes ?
<guampa> !ot aramudi arielsanflo
<kubot> aramudi arielsanflo: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<aramudi> vente a ubuntu-cafe
<aramudi> que esta pesado elnano este
<we33> buenas
<we33> Tengo una duda sobre evolution
<we33> y no se donde preguntar, así que siento si este no es el sitio.
<we33> Quiero saber si Evolution encripta los correos que tengo guardados en el disco duro.
<we33> es así?
<guampa> we33: no, no los encripta. podrias encriptar tu home o el archivo de mails de evolution para lograr ese efecto
<Rcart> jajajaja
<we33> Muchas gracias guampa
<Rcart> arielsanflo: verifica que las particiones que tenes en /etc/fstab esten nombradas de esa manera (por UUID) en /dev/disk/by-uuid/)
<arielsanflo> rcart
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397582/
<arielsanflo> esto es lo que me sale en fstab
<Rcart> arielsanflo: si, ya lo miré
<Rcart> pero hacé un -l /dev/disks/by-uuid/
<Rcart> perdon, es   ls -l
<arielsanflo> ya te muestro un pantayaso
<arielsanflo> rcart
<arielsanflo> hay esta
<arielsanflo> http://imgur.com/67Luo
<arielsanflo> lo que hay en esa carpeta
<Nevopross> que hay en esa carpeta?
<Rcart> arielsanflo: deja miro...
<arielsanflo> nevoproos
<Rcart> arielsanflo: lo que yo te pedi es que pongas la salida del comando despues de haberlo escrito en una consola
<arielsanflo> es que tengo un problema al inicio
<arielsanflo> a pues pense que era lo mkismo
<arielsanflo> espera el que tu me diste no sale
<Nevopross> que problema tienes
<Nevopross> ¡?
<arielsanflo> ls - l
<arielsanflo> me dice que no existe
<arielsanflo> esa carpeta
<arielsanflo> me dice no se puede acceder
<arielsanflo> no existe el archivo
<Rcart> sorry, quitale la s a disks :$
<Rcart> quedaría asi:
<arielsanflo> ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid/
<Rcart> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<arielsanflo> hacien gedit
<arielsanflo> no hay nada dentro
<arielsanflo> solo un 1
<Rcart> no entiendo a lo que te referis
<Rcart> abris una consola y escribis ese comando
<arielsanflo> si
<arielsanflo> sudo gedit  /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<arielsanflo> y cunedo entro en el sistema de archivos
<Rcart> es que no debes hacerlo asi
<Rcart> leé bien lo que te escribí arriba
<Rcart> cart: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Rcart> ese comando debes escribirlo en una consola
<arielsanflo> ya vi cual era el error
<Rcart> cual era?
<arielsanflo> tenia disks
<arielsanflo> una s de mas
<arielsanflo> ya
<arielsanflo> vi
<Rcart> eso te lo escribí hace ratos
<arielsanflo> te lo pego en un past
<Rcart> ok
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1397707/
<arielsanflo> perdona es que no se que me pasa estoy elevado
<arielsanflo> ajjaja
<arielsanflo> pero bueno
<arielsanflo> ya me estoy despertando
<Rcart> ok
<Rcart> si te fijas en el contenido de /etc/fstab, y en la salida del comando que me acabas de pasar, te vas a dar cuenta que en la ultima linea no existe el uuid: E6709D06709CDE9D
<arielsanflo> bueno ahora cual es el paso a seguir
<Rcart> tenes dos alternativas viables:
<Rcart> 1.- identifica la particion a la que hacia referencia ese uuid y reemplazar con la actual referencia en fstab
<Nevopross> .canta
<Rcart> 2.- comentar/eliminar esa entrada en fstab
<antonio__> hola
<aramudi> hola compañeros
<aramudi> no encuentro servidor gratis ai alginos?
<aramudi> acabo de descargarme filezilla ,jejeje
<aramudi> encontrado uno en google , pero creo qe me da eror
<aramudi> porque no me conecta.
<Nevopross> tienes que confirurarlo
<aramudi> creo que encontrado un servidor qe me puedo conectar
<aramudi> en google
<aramudi> voy a probarlo
<aramudi> ya lose , pero no tengo ni idea, estoy en wikipedi ,y en un manual
<Nevopross> busca un video tutoriall en youtube
<aramudi> ftp.ediris.es
<aramudi> encontrado ese
<aramudi> voy a probarlo
<aramudi> vale , buscare en youtube
<aramudi> nada de nada, error critico
<aramudi> como  todo el rato..
<aramudi> nada no encuentro nada
<aramudi> necesito un servidor mio oalgo? no puedo conectarme alguno gratis? ya no quedan ninguno ?
<mimecar> ¿qué quieres hacer?
<aramudi> ponen en unos articulos que ya nose puede acceder a unos servidores gratuitos
<aramudi> ssubir archivos algun sitio.
<aramudi> o no puedo si no tengo mi propio servidor en casa?
<mimecar> subir archivos a algún sitio es algo muy genérico
<aramudi> aber nunca e conectadoo filezilla
<mimecar> ya tienes un servidor de ftp para conectarte?
<aramudi> teng filezilla
<aramudi> que creo qe es un cliente
<mimecar> filezilla actúa como cliente
<aramudi> aora necesito un servidor
<aramudi> es lo que estoy buscando en google
<mimecar> create una cuenta de dropbox y acabarás antes
<aramudi> algunos gratuitos o nose , la verdad..
<aramudi> sii? tambien e leido algo sobre hosting
<aramudi> .com
<aramudi> voy aber eso de dropbox
<aramudi> ah vale , pero eso es para tener un usb en la red
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> dropbox es un disco duro de 2 GB en la red
<mimecar> lo mismo que un ftp
<aramudi> siipp
<aramudi> losee
<aramudi> mimecar
<aramudi> pero aora mi problema es usar filezilla,
<aramudi> gracias de todas maneras,,,
<mimecar> si tienes un servidor para conectarte
<mimecar> rellena los datos y te conectas, no tiene complicación
<aramudi> ftp.ediris.es?
<aramudi> eso es un servidor?
<aramudi> google es otro no¿
<mimecar> ediris o rediris?
<mimecar> google no es un servidor de ftp
<aramudi> ya esta
<aramudi> graccias
<aramudi> jajajjaa abia encontrado ese en la red navegandoo
<aramudi> pero me abia ekivokado al escribirlo
<aramudi> ftp.ediris.es   me decia error critico
<aramudi> ya iba a dejarlo , un poco y descansar , para cojerlo trankilo ,,,
<aramudi> bhuaa es la caña! ya estoy ahi conectadoo  me aparecio ala derecha de filezilla , nose que hacer  pero aprenderée, jejejje
<aramudi> ai archivos que no se ni lo que son , pero bueno ,, jejeje
<aramudi> e leido que en algunos , se puede subir o descargar , depende de los permisos,, o algo asi,,
<aramudi> aora lo comprobare,,,
<mimecar> olvidate de subir cosas a rediris
<aramudi> de que es rediris?
<aramudi> ah
<aramudi> ya o tengo
<mimecar> es una red que une varias universidades
<aramudi> aki en wiki
<aramudi> si ya estoy leinedo la wikipedia, thanks
<mimecar> todo lo que hagas en el servidor queda registrado
<aramudi> porque lo dices?
<mimecar> para que no subas cosas dudosas a sitios desconocidos
<aramudi> n otengo ni ideaa ,aun de nada,
<aramudi> ya si solo qiero subir archivo de txt  con nombre de prueba
<aramudi> y vacio
<mimecar> en rediris no puedes
<aramudi> y luego ir desde otro pc por ejemplo y descargarmelo
<aramudi> ya encontraré  alguno , tengo ak ien casa 4 pc sobre mesa algo viejetes que no uso y quier montar un servidor
<aramudi> tenerlo todo el año encendido
<aramudi> y nose , mas cosas...
<aramudi> montar mi pagina web entre otras tambien estoy pendiente,,,
<SadlyMistaken> hola, aquí una pequeña pregunta:
<SadlyMistaken> tengo instalado 12.04
<SadlyMistaken> le he puesto gnome classic, no tengo unity ni esas cosas..
<SadlyMistaken> pero la pregunta tiene que ver con el ahorro de energía
<aramudi> me pasa lo mismo....
<SadlyMistaken> cuando enciendo mi portatil desenchufado, la pantalla se oscurece
<mimecar> configura las opciones de ahorro de energía de gnome
<aramudi> creo qe es tu bateria
<SadlyMistaken> voy al menu de ahorro de energía
<SadlyMistaken> y aun aceptando el cambio de No ahorro.
<SadlyMistaken> cuando vuelvo a encender desenchufado, pasa de mí, y vuelve a oscurecer.
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: jejeje no había terminado de explicar el problema.
<mimecar> con un usuario nuevo te pasa lo mismo?
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken, 8 frases para explicar un problema... :P
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar: es que no se resumir, y normalmente me pregunta la gente después que version tengo de ubuntu y tal.. pues prefiero dar más datos...
<SadlyMistaken> jejeje
<SadlyMistaken> si, pasa con todos los usuarios.
<SadlyMistaken> ¿os funciona esa opción a ustedes?
<SadlyMistaken> con que me digan sí o no, basta, y sabré que el problema es mío.
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd, si funciona es problema tuyo
<SadlyMistaken> hm
<SadlyMistaken> ok, así lo haré mimecar.
<SadlyMistaken> mil gracias
<maurojas6996> hola! alguien se encuentra?
<maurojas6996> necesito hacer una pregunta respecto a las actualizaciones
<maurojas6996> pues, esto es lo que sucede: tengo un Lubuntu 12.04 el cual esta recibiendo muy, pero MUY pocas actualizaciones
<maurojas6996> lo cual debe ser incorrecto, la pregunta es, ¿es eso normal?
<aramudi> hola
<aramudi> hola
<guampa> maurojas6996: 12.04 es una version LTS, no va a tener grandes actualizaciones comparada con otras versiones, mas que nada actualizaciones de seguridad
<guampa> !lts maurojas6996
<kubot> maurojas6996: LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<guampa> bueno el facto esta desactualizado, la LTS actual es 12.04
<maurojas6996> mmm, entonces egun lo que me cuenta guampa y kubot, es totalmente normal
<maurojas6996> el problema es que las versiones anteriores a 12.04 de ubuntu son una desgracia
<maurojas6996> y xubuntu..., ya no es lo que fue
<maurojas6996> bueno, sera esperar a futuro, todo sea por el bien de lubuntu, sin embargo, espero que se acuerden que hay fallitas que corregir
<xangua> solo tu sabes de lo que hablas maurojas6996, si tienes alguna duda o pregunta habla claro y directo
<maurojas6996> el problema es que si lubuntu 12.04 siempre se esta dañando solo, y hace unos meses atras recibia muchas actualizaciones, derrepente reinstale, y esa cantidad de actualizaciones disminuyó
<maurojas6996> antes de reinstalar con el monton de actualizaciones que recibia, lubuntu se hizo estable
<xangua> define dañando mucho maurojas6996, normalmente es uno el que lo daña (por experiencia)
<maurojas6996> incluso actualizaron pcmanfm y todo pero despues del formateo y reinstalacion no he recibido las actualizaciones, y he estado esperando la de pcmanfm
<maurojas6996> ay vamos! :'( bueno ok esto sucede: supongamos que meto un programita, no me gusto, lo quito, veo que quedaron rastros de él y no se quitan, hago una limpieza de cache y el sistema se pone lento, algo asi
<maurojas6996> ese sistemita se daña solo casi que con cualquier cosa
<xangua> las versiones de programas con las que viene la versión de ubuntu son con las que se va a quedar, salvo raras excepciones (firefox, thunderbird)
<xangua> ya te lo dijo guampa, solo hay actualizaciones de seguridad, hasta pronto
<maurojas6996> si si, yo se que son de seguridad, pero habian actualizaciones antes que eran sobre los programas, la de PCMANFM era realmente necesaria
<maurojas6996> especialmente porque era bonito ver los programitas con sus iconitos en forma de tabla periodica
#ubuntu-es 2012-11-30
<vitimiti> bye
<nmid00> guampa,
<nmid00> !!
<nmid00> guampa, esta!!
<nmid00> si, esta!!
<nmid00> :D
<guampa> ??
<aramudi> for f in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/*.sqlite; do sqlite3 $f ‘VACUUM;’;
<aramudi> aki no
<nmid00> ?? no entendi aramudi
<aramudi> nada, nada eso es prara cuando awesome bar se va lenando de esta informacion ,firefox va super lento,porloqe para optimizar la base datos firefox en sql lite
<aramudi> mejoramos la velocidad
<aramudi> oie
<aramudi> cuando meto el comadno
<aramudi> chattr -i  (nombre de archivo)
<aramudi> no pasa nada ,
<aramudi> y  puedo eliminar el archivo sin mas....
<aramudi> perdon (+i)
<nmid00> guanpa, me vas a responder
<nmid00> guampa, me vas a responder
<guampa> nmid00: que
<nmid00> ;D
<nmid00> he viejo, que mala onda
<nmid00> puedo en trar a ubuntu-es-cafe !!
<nmid00> :D
<nmid00> :)
<guampa> nmid00: eso consultalo en #ubuntu-es-ops
<guampa> este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<nmid00> graok
<maurojas6996> hola gentica, ya arregle mi problema de actualizaciones
<maurojas6996> resultaba que mi sources.list estaba todo feo y malo
<maurojas6996> asi que me meti en una paginita que lo regenera bien bonito
<maurojas6996> y ahora me esta descargando 143 actualizaciones, muchas propuestas, y algunas de seguridad
<guampa> bien maurojas6996
<maurojas6996> me siento contento porque todas son versiones recientes, eso significa que tendre mi sistema listo y funcionando precioso en muy poco tiempo
<maurojas6996> seria una buena idea que algun dia liberen para openbox el tema nuevo de Lubuntu 12.10
<maurojas6996> ya que me acuerdo que se me echo a perder cuando lo actualize por internet, pero valio la pena
<maurojas6996> el tema nuevo y los iconitos eran muy bonitos, trabajaron muy bien de paso el tema, para adaptarlo a todos los espacios donde no era compatible
<aramudi> azul
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> negro
<aramudi> prueba
<aramudi> prueba
<guampa> ??
<aramudi> estoy probando
<aramudi> nose porque mi letra es gris clara , y no puedo cambiarla
<aramudi> qiero que sea negra.
<guampa> que cliente usas aramudi?
<aramudi> xchat
<kakkin> estoy en ubuntu-es?
<guampa> si kakkin
<kakkin> alguien aqui usa emerald? para hacerle una consulta
<guampa> si yo
<kakkin> a ok
<kakkin> es que instale emerald hace tres días, instale un tema bien chulo
<kakkin> pero cuando maximimo la ventana al limite todo bien
<kakkin> pero cuando la regreso a su tamaño normal los botones de cerrar maximizar y minimizar desaparecen
<guampa> aramudi: config -> preferencias -> interfaz -> color -> primer plano
<kakkin> es esto normal?
<guampa> te pasa solo con un tema?
<kakkin> no
<kakkin> descargue otro
<kakkin> y pasa igual
<aramudi> prueba
<aramudi> noo
<aramudi> prueba
<kakkin> ??
<guampa> aramudi: hace las pruebas en un privado a tu propio nick
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> sii
<aramudi> mejor
<kakkin> U.U
<kakkin> y bien? es o no normal eso con los temas emerald?
<guampa> no recuerdo que me haya pasado nunca
<guampa> uso emerald desde hace 6 años, y el mismo tema desde hace 2
<guampa> estaba buscando aver si encontraba algo sobre ese problema que describis
<kakkin> mmm yap, si quieres te mando un par de tomas
<kakkin> no, ya busque y nadie parece tenerlo
<guampa> manda si queres por imagebin, pero me imagino como se ve
<guampa> los bordes de la ventana continuan? o sea, no es que se cuelga emerald?
<kakkin> no puedo mandartelo por el mismo xchat?
<guampa> preferible que lo pongas por pastebin asi queda en el canal
<kakkin> no entiendo, es la primera vez que uso Xchat
<guampa> haces la captura de pantalla con la tecla imprPant, guardas la imagen y la subis a imagebin.org
<guampa> luego pegas aca el url
<kakkin> U.U
<kakkin> y si te la paso por Xchat de una vez?
<kakkin> las estoy subiendo, un momento por favor
<kakkin> ya la subi, este es el link de la ventana sin el error, aki se muestra la ventana con todos los botones normal...
<kakkin> http://imagebin.org/237607
<kakkin> y esta otra es la misma ventana pero con el error
<kakkin> http://imagebin.org/237608
<aramudi> perdonen
<kakkin> ok, te perdono :P
<aramudi> pero esmerald noesta en fase beta?  algo asi? y  elautor
<aramudi> dice que pueden contener errores los paquetes?
<kakkin> si, está en version 0.9.5, pero mi pregunta es saber si a los demás les pasa lo mismo
<guampa> emerald es alpha y ademas no se desarrolla mas
<aramudi> 32bits o 64bits?
<aramudi> estas=
<aramudi> ?
<kakkin> 32
<kakkin> a nadie más le pasa eso?
<aramudi> noo
<kakkin> U.U
<aramudi> yo tengo 64bit
<kakkin> eso significa que... Forever Alones :'(
<kakkin> oigan, que chat más muerto... siempre está así?
<guampa> la verda no se, emerald se desarrollaba para versiones anteriores de compiz
<guampa> las versiones nuevas de compiz estan hechas para trabajar con unity, no se si emerald funciona bien con eso
<kakkin> entiendo, entonces básicamente no está excento a errores...
<aramudi> jajajaja , yo estoy leiendo compañero , pero sabes otro chat + vivo
<aramudi> pasalo por aki
<kakkin> dale
<kakkin> mandamelo
<guampa> no solo eso kakkin, probablemente falle porque nadie le da mas soporte ni lo actualiza
<kakkin> U.U
<guampa> y como compiz sigue cambiando puede dejar de andar o andar mal
<kakkin> lástima, es mucho más bello y llamativo que GTK
<guampa> coincido, es el mejor decorador de ventanas para mi
<kakkin> igual, viste el tema que tengo? es bellisimo...
<guampa> yo lo uso con versiones anteriores de compiz, no con compiz/unity
<kakkin> que usas?
<kakkin> Gnome?
<kakkin> shell?
<guampa> gnome2 o MATE
<kakkin> mmm yap, no te gustan las versiones nuevas... o no te gusta Unity no Gnome shell supongo
<kakkin> ni
<kakkin> Gnome shell, perdon
<guampa> no me gustan ni gnome shell ni unity
<kakkin> jajaja, lo supuse
<kakkin> yo uso Unity, me gusta y me siento comodo con el, Gnome shell me gustaba pero solo con Cairo dock juntos, sin cairo es un asco en mi opinion
<aramudi> CAIRO dock puede iniciar con el sistema ?
<kakkin> sip
<aramudi> pues no le veo a popcion
<aramudi> opcioón?
<kakkin> cualquier app puede iniciar con el sistema
<aramudi> como le hago
<kakkin> "Configuracion del sistema" + "Aplicaciones al inicio"
<kakkin> ahí añades cualquier app
<aramudi> como?
<aramudi> no encuentro aplicaciones al inicio
<kakkin> mmm, que version de Ubuntu usas?
<aramudi> 12.04
<kakkin> igual yo. usas Unity?
<kakkin> Escribe "Aplicaciones al inicio" en el Dash, ehí está...
<aramudi> si
<aramudi> el dash es el menu
<aramudi> ai lo encontrado
<kakkin> ok, ahí agregas cualquier app, es muy sencillo, yo tengo ahí solo tres:
<aramudi> yo 1
<aramudi> el tiempo
<kakkin> 1. ClassicMnu Indicator 2. Macopix GTK 2.x 3. Screenlets Daemon
<aramudi> qe son?
<aramudi> yo tengo el weather y muchas veces se cuelga
<aramudi> y me manda error inesperado de ubuntu
<aramudi> queria cerrarlo y e matado 2 pajaros de un tiro
<aramudi> thanks
<kakkin> ok, un gusto ser de ayuda
<kakkin> los programas que tengo ahí son: 1. un seleccionador de programas como el de Gnome 2 para Unity, 2. Una muñeca que se posa en la ventana 3. son como los gadged de Windows
<aramudi> jajajaja
<aramudi> lo vi el otro dia
<aramudi> en un tutorial e nyoutube
<aramudi> y estaba buena la tia y todo jajaja
<kakkin> jajajaja
<kakkin> Hentai desu XD
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> selecionador de programas?
<kakkin> mmm sip, es para tener los programas agrupados como en gnome 2x. si quieres te mando una imagen
<aramudi> claro
<aramudi> no entiendo,,
<kakkin> ok, perame tantito
<aramudi> asi que dale
<kakkin> mmm, que raro, cuando lo abro no me sirve el boton imp pant
<aramudi> no pasa nada
<kakkin> alguien sabe de algun otro programa para tomarle fotos al desktop?
<aramudi> teclado en pantalla tampoco tfunciona?
<aramudi> KSNAPSHOT
<aramudi> no
<kakkin> ni, si hago clic en otra cosa se quita el programa, está en los menús arriba en el unity en la barra de arriba
<kakkin> Ksnapshot? lo buscare
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> funciona bien en kde
<aramudi> una cosa
<aramudi> coje el raton y llevalo ala esquina
<aramudi> a una esquina la que quieras... que no se vea
<aramudi> y le das al boton Impr/pant
<kakkin> ya lo encontre, lo instalando haber que
<aramudi> si tienes varias apliaaciones activas  , tarda
<aramudi> pero en el menu pones
<aramudi> o en el dash
<aramudi> capturador de pantalla
<kakkin> que no se vea que?
<kakkin> ok, lo estoy instalando
<aramudi> en el menu , hay una aplicacion predeterminada ubutu
<aramudi> capturador de pantalla <----- se llamaa
<kakkin> jajaja, todo este mate solo para enseñarte el pinche app XD jajajajajaj
<aramudi> no tienes el default?
<aramudi> puedes usar GScrot, shutter
<kakkin> jajaj, si, ya encontre el default, tiene opcion para capturar despues de un momento, ya te mando la imagen
<aramudi> claro , no hacia falta instalar mas programas ,
<kakkin> :P
<kakkin> bueno igual, ya te lo mando
<kakkin> mmm, le di enviar, pero no se envia, acaso tienes que aceptarla primero o algo así?
<aramudi> le di guardar
<aramudi> tengo una ventana que pone abortar --> aceptar pero esta en gris --> continuar tambien en gris
<aramudi> y abrir carpeta
<kakkin> U.U
<kakkin> que hago?
<aramudi> enviaala otra vez
<kakkin> ok ok
<kakkin> dale aceptar
<aramudi> aber que me sale aceptar  y continuar en gris
<aramudi> sin modo de darlee
<kakkin> entonces?
<aramudi> como envio yo ?¿
<kakkin> será por imagenbit.org
<kakkin> dame un rato, voy a preparar café
<aramudi> siii
<aramudi> por imagenbit
<aramudi> file:///home/hackcrack/Escritorio/prueba1.txt
<kakkin> jajaja, prueba1.txt fallada jajajaja
<aramudi> porque??
<aramudi> te sale aceptar?
<kakkin> nop
<kakkin> dale clic derecho en kakkin
<aramudi> si
<kakkin> ahí sale enviar fichero
<aramudi> ennviar archivo
<kakkin> aja
<kakkin> eso mismo
<aramudi> y te lo enviado esta vacio,,
<kakkin> ok, no problem
<aramudi> eso es una revista
<aramudi> echale un vistazo
<kakkin> mmm ok
<aramudi> te va a gustar
<aramudi> si no la leiste ya
<kakkin> le di aceptar, pero no carga
<kakkin> sale "Conectando"
<aramudi> usas xchat?
<kakkin> recista sobre que?
<kakkin> sip
<kakkin> Xchat
<kakkin> que otra cosa estaria usando?
<aramudi> tienes las iniciales de lo qeu es
<kakkin> si, se llama HxC01.pdf
<kakkin> no hay de otra, voy a subirlo a Imagebit.org, sobre que era la revista esa?
<guampa> sigan la conversacion en #ubuntu-es-cafe por favor
<guampa> asi dejan este canal para soporte de ubuntu...
<aramudi> dime
<aramudi> asii
<aramudi> claro
<aramudi> guampa
<kakkin> ok, como voy para aya? disculpen, es que soy nuevo en Xchat
<aramudi>   pega esto
<kakkin> dale
<aramudi>    /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<aramudi> aki mismo
<kakkin> http://imagebin.org/237615
<kakkin> sin la conversacion anterior esto se pone algo aburrido XD
<guampa> es que este no es un canal para "diversion", es nomas para soporte tecnico
<kakkin> nuestra conversacion era de soporte en sierto sentido, estabamos hablando sobre sierto programa
<kakkin> y sobre como es y para que sirve
<guampa> este canal es para problemas concretos kakkin, para charlas generales, o diversion o cualquier otra cosa es que existe el otro canal
<kakkin> ok ok, ya entendí
<kakkin> tengo otra pregunta: este chat tiene relacion con Ubuntu-es.org???
<chilicuil> nop kakkin
<kakkin> mm yap, ok, gracias por la respuesta
<chilicuil> =)
<kakkin> ;)
<kakkin> tengo otra duda, se puede instalar ubuntu y actualizarlo sin tener internet?
<aramudi> sip
<aramudi> claro
<aramudi> de normal eso es lo que tienes que hacer
<aramudi> si usas wifi y conexion inestable
<aramudi> espera como que actualizarlo sin tener internet?
<kakkin> si, actualizar el sistema sin coneccion a internet en esa PC, no se, traerse las actualizaciones desde otra PC o cafe internet y luego instalarla en la PC de uno
<nandof> kakkin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<kakkin> Domo Arigato gozaimasu :D (Muchisimas gracias)
<nandof> ;) de nada
<kakkin> y todos se están yendo XD
<aramudi> jajajaja
<kakkin> oye, estamos hablando aya, no aquí U.U
<kakkin> ¬¬
<k1lumin4t1> hey
<k1lumin4t1> alguien por ahi-?
<aramudi> qe pasa
<kakkin> siii, yp
<kakkin> digo yo
<k1lumin4t1> aja
<kakkin> aja que?
<k1lumin4t1> tengo problemas tratando de montar un servidor de impresión en 12.04
<k1lumin4t1> localmente la impresora trabaja sin problemas
<kakkin> que usas?
<k1lumin4t1> instalé todos los paquetes y controladores necesarios
<kakkin> modelo de la impresora
<aramudi> ubuntu
<k1lumin4t1> Ubuntu 12.04 en el servidor y una versión anterior, creo que 10, en un cliente
<k1lumin4t1> HP Deskjet 6400
<kakkin> red de trabajo?
<k1lumin4t1> no, estoy usando ipp directamente
<kakkin> ipp?
<k1lumin4t1> y me está pìdiendo autenticación al intentar imprimir
<k1lumin4t1> sí, ipp para conectar la impresora desde el servidor al cliente
<kakkin> entiendo
<kakkin> que paquetes instalaste?
<k1lumin4t1> todos los que siempre he instalado para hacer lo mismo
<k1lumin4t1> y que nunca habia tenido problemas hasta que hice el upgrade de versión
<kakkin> no no, digo, cuando te pide autentificacion, le pones el pass, y que pasa?
<k1lumin4t1> nada
<kakkin> se congela?
<k1lumin4t1> la misma máquina me pone un usuario "none" para la autenticación que yo ni conozco
<k1lumin4t1> no, no envía
<k1lumin4t1> dice procesando trabajo
<k1lumin4t1> la impresora se ve
<k1lumin4t1> pero simplemente se queda en un loop en la autenticación
<kakkin> mmm, haz intentado hacerlo de manera gráfica?
<kakkin> digo de manera no-grafica
<kakkin> o sea, por terminal
<k1lumin4t1> kakkin, no
<k1lumin4t1> kakkin, siempre lo he hecho desde ya sea la interfaz web o el entorno de configuración de impresoras propio del entorno de escritorio
<k1lumin4t1> kakkin, jamás he tenido la necesidad de configurar por terminal un servicio de impresión, lo cual además es una locura
<kakkin> intentalo, en la terminal se ven los errores, para saber exactamente que pasa
<k1lumin4t1> kakkin, y cómo se hace en la terminal para montar un servidor de impresión con cups? a ver
<kakkin> no es taaan dificil, solo que yo no tengo a mano los comandos, los tengo en el HDD extrible, lo tiene mi novia ¬¬
<k1lumin4t1> ok
<aramudi> tienes el paquete cups?
<k1lumin4t1> aramudi, sí
<k1lumin4t1> obviamente
<k1lumin4t1> si no, ni imprimiera
<kakkin> lógico ¬¬
<aramudi> jajajaa
<aramudi> ok
<kakkin> aramudi fail XD
<aramudi> as editado el archivo de configuracion?
<k1lumin4t1> sí, al ver que no funcionaba con el proceso común y corriente con el cual siempre ha funcionado
<aramudi> cupsd.conf
<k1lumin4t1> hice algunos cambios directos en el cupsd.conf
<k1lumin4t1> pero al grano
<k1lumin4t1> qué sería lo que tengo que editar?
<k1lumin4t1> están haciendo preguntas muy genéricas
<kakkin> es que tus respuestas tambien son muy genéricas
<aramudi> pues buscar  unas lineas  y añadir la ip
<aramudi> aber
<kakkin> ¬¬
<kakkin> Failet try again
<aramudi> el firewall as descartado la opcion?
<k1lumin4t1> bah
<kakkin> eso mismo acabo de pensas yo
<kakkin> el 12.04 tiene algunas travas con el firewall
<aramudi> http://www.nsoftcorp.com.ar/index.php/tutoriales/tutoriales/12-server-de-impresion
<k1lumin4t1> no, no tiene que ver con firewall
<aramudi> ok
<kakkin> como sabes?
<aramudi> ppues pincha ahi
<aramudi> http://www.nsoftcorp.com.ar/index.php/tutoriales/tutoriales/12-server-de-impresion
<k1lumin4t1> kakkin, no tengo ningún firewall montado en ese servidor
<k1lumin4t1> ni iptables
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> ok
<k1lumin4t1> ni pf
<k1lumin4t1> ni nada
<k1lumin4t1> ni shorewall
<aramudi> pues firewall descartadoo.
<kakkin> en serio? Ubuntu instala uno default
<k1lumin4t1> kakkin, cuál?
<kakkin> el ufw
<xangua> que no viene activado kakkin
<aramudi> eso digo yo
<aramudi> cual?
<kakkin> ok ok, dejen de regañarme ¬¬
<aramudi> yo me descage firestar
<aramudi> jajajaja
<aramudi> lees el articulo k1lumin4tl
<kakkin> aramudi, estoy igual que tu
<k1lumin4t1> aramudi, sí
<kakkin> ya me tengo que ir, un saludo a todos desde Costa Rica. los veo mañana en la tarde
<k1lumin4t1> vaya kakkin
<k1lumin4t1> gracias
<k1lumin4t1> no será que hay conflictos entre las versiones de ubuntu?
<k1lumin4t1> como en el serv tengo 12.04
<k1lumin4t1> y en los clientes la 10.10
<k1lumin4t1> los cups manejan directivas distintas que no se complementan?
<aramudi> pues nose la verdad
<aramudi> mira si te sirve http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GARil-V_Zw
<d-arker> algun tutorial completo de aicrack
<chapo> nada mejor que la pagina oficial
<chapo> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/
<d-arker> ok dejame checkar :P
<G0di> buenas
<G0di> alguien que tenga ssh
<hypnotistrabbit> ssh hacia donde?
<G0di> quiero ver si alguien intenta por el port 22 a www.godi.sytes.net
<hypnotistrabbit> no sera hacia godi.sytes.net ?
<G0di> si
<G0di> exacto
<hypnotistrabbit> ssh -l user godi.sytes.net -p 22
<hypnotistrabbit> ssh -l user godi.sytes.net -p 22
<hypnotistrabbit> The authenticity of host 'godi.sytes.net (190.166.69.238)' can't be established.
<hypnotistrabbit> DSA key fingerprint is c5:ae:7a:72:cd:53:26:31:f2:ec:b0:9a:fe:34:4e:05.
<hypnotistrabbit> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<hypnotistrabbit> si responde
<G0di> greatttt :$
<G0di> hypnotistrabbit gracias :$ es que en esta pc tengo win y probaba con serv-u , pero no sabia si iva funcionar bien
<G0di> un millon de gracias
<G0di> The authenticity of host 'godi.sytes.net (125.15.154.70)' can't be established.
<G0di> RSA key fingerprint is 9d:30:97:8a:9e:48:0d:de:04:8d:76:3a:7b:4b:30:f8.
<G0di> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<G0di> a mi no me funciona :( desde una ssh de alemania q me prestaron
<G0di> :(
<hypnotistrabbit> oh
<G0di> es por eso ke keria testear :(
<G0di> alguien que tenga una ssh q me pueda prestar para yo testear ? porfavor
<hypnotistrabbit> con putty
<hypnotistrabbit> bajate putty
<hypnotistrabbit> !putty
<kubot> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<G0di> yo lo tengo, pero de mi misma pc no puedo
<G0di> pq no me abre nisiquiera la website bro
<G0di> :(
<hypnotistrabbit> !putty > G0di
<kubot> G0di: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<G0di> hypnotistrabbit me prestaron una darwin
<G0di> como lo haria entonces ?
<G0di> ssh -l user godi.sytes.net -p 22
<G0di> ?
<hypnotistrabbit> prueba
<hypnotistrabbit> asi
<hypnotistrabbit> -l user <--tu usuario desde luego
<G0di> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<G0di> Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/.ssh/known_hosts).
<G0di> godi@godi.sytes.net's password:
<G0di> PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<G0di> shell request failed on channel 0
<G0di> host10:/ house$
<aramudi> e
<aramudi> e
<trackerproblem> Hola, alguien despierto?
<aramudi> si
<trackerproblem> Hola, tengo un problema raro con la conexión a internet y quería ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<aramudi> mejor di el problema
<aramudi> si alguien sabe te contestara
<trackerproblem> Internet funciona bien, excepto si intento conectarme a ciertos trackers de bittorrent
<trackerproblem> Por ejemplo, me puedo conectar a ccc.de sin problemas, pero tracker.ccc.de está bloqueado
<trackerproblem> He probado ping y mtr y la conexión a tracker.ccc.de se queda en el loop local (127.0.0.1), ni siquiera busca la gateway
<trackerproblem> ping y mtr en www.ccc.de funciona bien
<trackerproblem> No he creado ninguna norma extraña en el sistema de red, solo he activado ufw con la configuración default de permitir outbound y limitar inbound abriendo ciertos puertos
<trackerproblem> no entiendo porque ciertas direcciones se quedan en el loop local mientras que otras salen a la gateway
<aramudi> pues yo , no te puedo ayudar , ahi
<aramudi> pero aber si  un colega tiene idea de eso.
<trackerproblem> me espero a ver si alguien responde
<aramudi> yo uso pyratebay
<aramudi> pero no entiendo nada,,,
<aramudi> para qe haces eso?
<trackerproblem> son basicamente los trackers abiertos, los que usa principalmente piratebay
<trackerproblem> yo no hago nada, sencillamente vi en el cliente torrent que no se conectaba a los trackers. Ping hace un ping al servidor remoto y se usa para ver si hay conectividad básica, mtr es un traceroute, para ver por los servidores por los que pasan los paquetes hasta llegar a destino
<trackerproblem> es basicamente para analizar que pasa
<trackerproblem> por eso se que a ccc.de llega bien, pero a tracker.ccc.de se queda en mi loop local
<aramudi> si , se lo del ping es aber si responde..!!
<aramudi> pero no teng ni idea
<aramudi> pero
<aramudi> aber
<aramudi> te descarga algo por torern?
<aramudi> aber si va as er configuracion dell rter
<trackerproblem> el problema es que no llega al router
<trackerproblem> espera que te lo enseño
<aramudi> pues va a ser que no tienes  activada la opcion de torrent?
<aramudi> dentro del roter
<aramudi> o si lo tienes activado?
<Biblioclasta> imagino que ya has revisado iptables y firewall...
<trackerproblem> mira: http://i.imgur.com/jcqP0.png?1
<trackerproblem> los paquetes cuando van a tracker.ccc.de no llegan al router, se quedan en el loop local
<trackerproblem> lo más extraño es que me pasa en los dos ordenadores donde he instalado 12.10
<trackerproblem> por eso no creo que haya sido yo tocando algo, porque a uno ni le he tocado la red
<trackerproblem> Biblioclasta, en uno de los dos ordenadores tengo activado el ufw pero con configuración estandar de permitir el outbound y restringir el inbound con ciertos puertos abiertos
<trackerproblem> en el otro ni eso
<Biblioclasta> trackerproblem, resuelve en dns en los que no puedes alcanzar?
<trackerproblem> sí
<trackerproblem> pero van al loop local...
<trackerproblem> espera... estoy usando los dns públicos de google, serán cabrones y estarán censurando los trackers?
<trackerproblem> voy a cambiar el servidor dns y probar de nuevo
<trackerproblem> es eso, el dns público de google está censurando los trackers:
<trackerproblem> Name:	tracker.ccc.de Address: 127.0.0.1
<trackerproblem> cabrones
<Biblioclasta> la verdad que no lo hubiera esperado de google..
<Biblioclasta> ususas 8.8.8.8 ?
<trackerproblem> esa y 8.8.4.4
<trackerproblem> no se cual está primero
<trackerproblem> pero supongo que si lo hace en una lo hace en la otra
<trackerproblem> voy a probar opendns
<Biblioclasta> sip, son los de google
<trackerproblem> y yo comiendome el tarro pensando que era algo de la configuración de ubuntu
<trackerproblem> gracias por la conversación
<trackerproblem> hola, soy el de antes del problema de conexión a los trackers
<trackerproblem> creo que el problema no son los dns de google y necesito un pequeño favor
<trackerproblem> creo que el problema es mi operadora bloqueando los trackers, necesito que alguien haga 'nslookup tracker.ccc.de' y me diga la dirección ip que le sale
<trackerproblem> queda alguien por aquí?
<Xblaster> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<GridCube> hola
<Xblaster> alguien sabe en que lenguaje programar
<Xblaster> c, java, python
<GridCube> Xblaster, para que?
<RicharX> Hola Gente ... quien me da una mano con un problemita de comandos no reconocidos por mi user normal
<GridCube> !pregunta | RicharX
<kubot> RicharX: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<RicharX> Ok
<GridCube> Xblaster, esa igual no es una pregunta de soporte, pasate por #ubuntu-es-cafe por favor
<Xblaster> oki
<RicharX> comandos de sbin como ifconfig, synaptic , etc.. ya no estan disponibles para mi usuario normal, solo funcionan con sudo .... como lo arreglo ?
<GridCube> RicharX, como creaste tu "usuario normal"
<GridCube> a que grupos pertenece?
<RicharX> el usuario por defecto desde la instalacion
<GridCube> RicharX, saber ir a una tty?
<RicharX> si claro
<RicharX> estos son mis grupos: adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare kvm libvirtd mqm mqbrkrs
<GridCube> RicharX, probaste si podes ejecutar tus programas desde una tty?
<GridCube> probablemente se haya desconfigurado tu emulador de terminal
<RicharX> si claro ... todos normal ... excepto los de  sbin que es como si no estuvieran en mi PATH
<RicharX> Command 'ifconfig' is available in '/sbin/ifconfig'
<RicharX> The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<RicharX> echo $PATH
<GridCube> RicharX, tu bash este desconfigurado
<GridCube> busca el archivo .bashrc
<RicharX> ok, hay alguna forma de regenerarlo ???
<GridCube> entra en modo guest y copia el .bashrc de guest
<RicharX> o de cualquier otro usuario cierto ?
<GridCube> aha
<GridCube> si
<RicharX> OK, muchas gracias lo voy a intentar
<RicharX> :(   NADA ... remplaze mi bashrc con el de otro usuario ..... y me de este PATH:
<RicharX> /opt/ibm/mqsi/7.0/jre16/bin:/opt/IBM/WMBT700:/opt/ibm/mqsi/7.0/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games
<RicharX> no me agrega el sbin
<Horeth> buenas
<buenaventura> RicharX: un usuario normal no debería tener /sbin en su path
<Horeth> ¿alguien me puede echar una mano? no entiendo realmente esto
<RicharX> el usuario con el que hago sudo ... siempre ha sido asi
<Horeth> alguien sabe que hace exactamente "export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1"
<buenaventura> la s de sbin es, justamente, para indicar al super user
<Horeth> por que desde que lo he puesto, no me deja hacer ningun comando, y me estoy precupando :/
<buenaventura> Horeth: exporta la variable de entorno LD_ASSUME_KERNEL
<Horeth> por que ahora hago un ls
<Horeth> ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<buenaventura> y para qué la has puesto?
<buenaventura> hazle un unset y mira qué pasa
<Horeth> unset a LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1
<Horeth> ?
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> unset LD_ASSUME_KERNEL
<Horeth> uf
<Horeth> ya funciona
<Horeth> te debo la vida ._.
<Horeth> muchas gracias
<buenaventura> dónde tienes el export? en tu ~/.bashrc?
<Horeth> no tengo aun ni idea de librerias yt tal
<Horeth> si
<buenaventura> quítalo
<Horeth> listo
<RicharX> solucionado agregando esto a mi bashrc: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin
<buenaventura> RicharX: no entiendo para qué quieres sbin en el path de tu usuario
<RicharX> comandos como cron, ifconfig entre otros estan en sbin
<buenaventura> RicharX: eso es porque requieren privilegios!
<RicharX> ifconfig ?????? con privilegios ???
<buenaventura> sí
<RicharX> jejejejeje
<buenaventura> intenta hacer un /sbin/ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.100
<buenaventura> lindo chasco vas a llevarte
<RicharX> te entiendo ..... me refiero a que mi usuario es el admin .... que copia su PATH de /etc/environment
<Guest15394> ayuda amigos
<Guest15394> This program requires root privileges.
<Souchiro> o.o
<GridCube> Guest15394, que programa?
<Souchiro> sudo PROGRAMA
<Souchiro> en termianl
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no
<Souchiro> xD
<Guest15394> si
<GridCube> mira si es un birus
<Guest15394> aicrack
<GridCube> !crack
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<Souchiro> de los repositorios?
<GridCube> no, ves, no se puede
<Guest15394> umm
<Guest15394> pues lo instale desde la terminal
<Guest15394> aplico
<GridCube> Guest15394, no hay soporte para ese programa en este canal
<Guest15394> airmon-ng
<Guest15394> es que segun yo active root
<GridCube> no, hay, soporte, para, ese, programa, en, este, canal.
<Guest15394> :(
<era> gay
<fakixlix> HOlaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D
<Danichan> Hola chatos.
<Danichan> Y chatas
<Danichan> Alguien me puede atender una consulta que tengo?
<Danichan> o estáis muy liados?
<mimecar_> !ask Danichan
<kubot> Danichan: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Danichan> Tengo un server samba PDC y un equipo como ROLE_DOMAIN_MEMBER que por terminal se logea en el dominio.
<Danichan> Es posible utilizar, por ejemplo, slim para logearme en un entorno gráfico?
<Danichan> Como server tengo ubuntu server 12.04 y de cliente lubuntu 12.10
<Danichan> No tengo muy claro si es posible hacer esto, al estilo dominio de windows server.
<mimecar> puedes probar también a preguntar en ubuntu-sever (inglés)
<Danichan> Ok. Lo intentaré.
<mverdu> Buenas
<mverdu> no logro encontrar donde setear la variable LOCKD_TCPPORT para nfs en ubuntu server, en redhat debería ser en /etc/sysconfig/nfs
<mverdu> pero en ninguno de los archivos devueltos por "find /etc/ -iname *nfs*" lo encuentro como comentado (búsqueda medio chota de mi parte, i know)
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-01
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
<Souchiro> hasta mañana, perdon xD
<al-el-hito> Necesito ayuda con un modem 3g en argentina
<al-el-hito> 	Necesito ayuda con un modem 3g en argentina
<guampa> al-el-hito: que problema tenes?
<al-el-hito> no obtengo la misma velocidad que en windows, es 10 veces mas lento
 * xoan buenas
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Guest25262> perdon
<Guest25262> nose lo que ago
<Guest25262> alguien me ayuda
<aramudi> hol
<itali-kun> Hola a todos compañeros, mirad tengo un problema en ubuntu 12.10
<itali-kun> intento cambiar la fuente tipografica en las aplicaciones qt
<itali-kun> con qtconfig, pero esta no se guarda y se me vuelve a poner en Sans
<itali-kun> teneís alguna idea de a que puede ser debido?
<itali-kun> Porfavor, si teneís alguna idea, ayudadme, no quiero pasarme a kubuntu solo por esto..., pero es que se ven demasiado feas y grandes las fuentes en las aplicaciones qt
<jvcxhz7> e registrado mi nick , pero le doy el comando este y me dice en una ventana  o solapa que
<jvcxhz7> -NickServ- jvcxhz7 is not a registered nickname.
<xoan> jvcxhz7: entonces es que no lo has registrado
<jvcxhz7> si , tengo la password
<jvcxhz7> en el correo
<jvcxhz7> y todo
<xoan> itali-kun: después de configurar qtconfig le das a Archivo -> Guardar?
<xoan> ten en cuenta que quizá tengas que reiniciar la sesión
<itali-kun> si le doy
<itali-kun> voy  a probar reiniciando sesion pero te digo , mira
<xoan> supongo que en qtconfig estás usando como estilo de interfaz el que indica "Desktop Settings"
<itali-kun> guardo la fuente ubuntu
<itali-kun> y cuando lo vuelvo a abrir
<itali-kun> vuelve a poner sans xd
<itali-kun> si estoy usando ese estilo
<xoan> ya, pero es que Sans y Ubuntu son la misma
<xoan> Sans es un alias
<itali-kun> pero es que se ve super grande en clementine
<xoan> pues cámbiale el tamaño
<itali-kun> no lo camba
<itali-kun> vuelve a ponerse en 11
<xoan> o quizá clementine use otra configuración independiente
<itali-kun> no no, pasa con todas las apicaciones qt
<itali-kun> con ktorrent igual
<xoan> ahm, pues si es qtconfig, ni idea; a mí sí me funciona correctamente
<itali-kun> hago un imagen esper
<itali-kun> a
<xoan> a lo mejor tienes algún problema de permisos
<xoan> si cambias alguna otra cosa como el estilo te la guarda?
<xoan> sólo pasa con la fuente?
<itali-kun> http://screencloud.net/v/FGRX
<itali-kun> mirs
<itali-kun> no son iguales
<itali-kun> el estilo si me lo guarda, solo la fuente no
<xoan> vale, pues a mí me pasa lo mismo :)
<xoan> pero con el valor 9
<xoan> (y uso arch linux)
<xoan> qué valor tienes puesto en las preferencias de apariencia, en ubuntu?
<itali-kun> a ver
<itali-kun> ubuntu 10
<itali-kun> tipografia predeterminada
<xoan> en qtconfig tampoc te guarda si pones 10
<itali-kun> exacto
<xoan> ya, a mí tampoco :D
<xoan> puede ser un error de qtconfig
<itali-kun> creo que es un bug x
<itali-kun> XD
<xoan> sí, parece que es un bug
<xoan> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=qtconfig+font+size+bug
<jvcxhz7> xoan puedes acer un 7wois ami nick
<xoan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/298781
<itali-kun> una de dos, o instalo kubuntu o me vuelvo a chakra hasta que se solucione, porque es molesto abrir clementine y que se vea asi xd
<xoan> bueno, tanto como molesto... en fin
<xoan> puedes probar a editar directamente el fichero ~/.config/Trolltech.conf
<xoan> en el apartado [Qt]
<xoan> font="Sans Serif,11,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0"
<itali-kun> a mi si me es molesto, toma en cuenta que vengo de osx, y la apariencia para mi es fundamental hehe
<itali-kun> si
<xoan> cambiar ese 11 por un 9 o lo que sea
<itali-kun> a ver
<xoan> el escritorio de linux no es el escritorio de macosx
<itali-kun> nada tiene que ver, la apariencia debe ser bonita  igual, eso no es excusa, de echo linux tiene que superar osx
<xoan> eso es complicado, y no defiendo a macosx
<itali-kun> xD ehehe todo se puede!!
<itali-kun> bueno voy a probar instalando kubuntu desde terminal
<xoan> no funcionó?
<itali-kun> no, en el archivo está bien
<itali-kun> sabes que pienso? que no se está aplicando
<itali-kun> el suavizado y por eso se ve así
<guest-r4LcWj> Buenas tardes
<guampa> buenas guest-r4LcWj
<guest-r4LcWj> Tengo Ubuntu 12.10 en mi portátil, estaba trabajando tranquilamente y de repente se me ha congelado gnome-shell
<guest-r4LcWj> Tenía varios escritorios así como una pantalla auxiliar
<guest-r4LcWj> He esperado un poco a ver si volvía a responder gnome-shell y como he visto que no, simplemente me he metido en otra terminal y he ejecutado "reboot" para que el sistema se reiniciase correctamente
<guampa> esta muy bien
<guest-r4LcWj> He vuelto a iniciar el sistema y me ha estrañado que apareciese la pantalla de logueo
<guest-r4LcWj> Y digo que me ha extrañado porque tengo configurado que inicie automáticamente
<mimecar> se habrá reiniciado la configuración
<guest-r4LcWj> para descartar fallos, me he logueado en la terminal 6 y he creado un usuario "prueba"
<guest-r4LcWj> he reiniciado y después he intentado entrar con el nuevo usuario pero el resultado es el mismo
<guest-r4LcWj> El problema es que, introduzco la contraseña doy al ENTER y parece que va a iniciar mi escritorio
<guest-r4LcWj> pero antes de aparecer nada, aparece medio segundo una pantalla negra y vuelve a la pantalla de logueo
<guest-r4LcWj> únicamente puedo entrar en la cuenta de invitado (desde la que estoy escribiendo actualmente)
<guest-r4LcWj> Se os ocurre alguna solución? no me gustaría tener que reinstalar Ubuntu, tengo muchas cosas configuradas y perdería todo el día en ello... :S
<guampa> no creo que tengas que reinstalar todo el sistema, pero a lo mejor perdes tu config de usuario
<guest-r4LcWj> tu crees que será problema de la cuenta de usuario?
<guest-r4LcWj> A mi me parece que no, porque con el usuario "prueba" que me he creado ocurre lo mismo :S
<guampa> por eso mismo, estas usando un usuario diferente ahora
<guampa> si, para mi se corrompio alguna config de tu usuario que tiene que ver con la sesion grafica
<guest-r4LcWj> se te ocurre algo para intentar solventarlo?
<guampa> guest-r4LcWj: la via mas directa es borrar la config de gnome de tu directorio home, y sino podes investigar si se puede resetear selectivamente alguna config sin restaurar todo
<guampa> esto ultimo representa mas trabajo y no es seguro que encuentres esa solucion tampoco, dependiendo de que problema exactamente hay
<guest-r4LcWj> y por que con el usuario "prueba" tampoco funciona?
<guest-r4LcWj> se supone que el usuario "prueba" tiene la configuración por defecto
<guampa> si hiciste un usuario nuevo y la config no funciona ahi si puede ser un problema mas alla de la config de usuario
<guampa> en ese caso tendrias que ver de reinstalar los paquetes de software de gnome shell
<guampa> purgando cualquier config, y ver
<guest-r4LcWj> pero es que creo que tampoco es problema de gnome-shell
<guest-r4LcWj> porque trato de iniciar con Unity y tampoco entra
<guampa> gnome shell y unity usan la misma infraestructura de gnome3
<guampa> seguramente es ahi donde algo esta mal
<guampa> lo extraño es que el guest funcione
<guest-r4LcWj> claro
<guest-r4LcWj> es que nose donde podrá estar el error :S
<vitimiti> o/
<guest-r4LcWj> voy a reiniciar ahora vuelvo
<hashashin> nas
<noseasasi> Buenas...
<adma> pitocho
<alpc360> hola
<alpc360> tengo una duda que drivers me recomendais tengo una NV GTX570 con Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<alpc360> tengo Gnome-Shell y no va muy fino con los privativos porque pude ser ?
<mimecar> te va lento con el driver libre?
<alpc360> exactamente tengo estos   dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<alpc360> ii  nvidia-common                          1:0.2.44.2                                        Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<alpc360> ii  nvidia-current-updates                 304.43-0ubuntu0.1                                 NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<alpc360> ii  nvidia-settings-updates                304.43-0ubuntu0.2                                 Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<mimecar> no pegues texto en el canal por favor
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<alpc360> sorry
<alpc360> pastebin.com puede ser ?
<mimecar> si
<alpc360> ok 1seg es que en IRC soy noob
<mimecar> si pegas mucho texto el bot te puede silenciar durante un minuto
<alpc360> thnks por la info
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/GFwPDUk8
<alpc360> es asi como va ?
<mimecar> si
<alpc360> ok
<alpc360> para marcadores va :D
<alpc360> entonces que driver puedo probar o me recomiendas
<mimecar> no tienes muchas opciones
<mimecar> el driver libre o el privativo
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<alpc360> si esta al dia
<alpc360> que nombre tiene el paquete libre ?
<mimecar> es nouveau, está instalado por defecto
<alpc360> entonces si quito el privativo se aplicara solo el nouveau ?
<mimecar> no se si ubuntu lo activa automáticamente
<mimecar> el driver privativo lo has puesto de los repositorios?
<alpc360> mm dejame mirar
<alpc360> no, solo tengo añadidos los repositorios ppa de ubuntu-teawk , virtualbox y opera
<chakal^-^> alpc360, free -m
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/nPnAECVc
<alpc360> de memoria lo veo muy bien :)
<chakal^-^>  top -n1 | head -2
<chakal^-^> si si que va bien de memoria :)
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/HD892GRQ
<chakal^-^> va bien, por cierto, tienes un proceso zombie :)
<alpc360> como miro cual es ?
<chakal^-^> ps -el |grep 'Z'
<chakal^-^> suele ser por el firefox
<chakal^-^> saldrá <defunct>
<chakal^-^> comprueba claro ...
<alpc360> es el gestor del chat el gwibber-account
<alpc360> voy a matarlo haber :)
<chakal^-^> mata al proceso padre a ver ...
<alpc360> bueno antes de hacerlo que gestor irc me recomendais
<alpc360> este mismo ? gwibber
<mimecar> eso no hará que gnome-shell funcione más rápido
<alpc360> ya
<chakal^-^> por supuesto
<chakal^-^> alpc360, sudo lshw -C video | grep "capacidades:\|configuración:"
<chakal^-^> bueno, cuidado con los acentos si no los ves
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/0VpHfs3D
<chakal^-^> bien
<chakal^-^> usas vdpau o vaapi ?
<alpc360> que es eso ? OO
<chakal^-^> ambas cosas dicen que no es muy recomendable mmm
<chakal^-^> basicamente son librerias que ofrecen acceleracion por parte de la gpu
<chakal^-^> para que trabaje mejor
<alpc360> mmm puede ser que haiga tocado algo del flash player por microcortes
<alpc360> 1seg
<chakal^-^> en principio nvidia-current-updates ya trae vdpau
<chakal^-^> pero donde te da latencia ? en los videos flash ?
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/kW5A6tU5
<alpc360> eso es lo que hice hace tiempo
<alpc360> sobre la latencia es un poco en general, por ejemplo hace un rato cuando encendido el PC el gnome-shell se a quedado como loco y a veces pega tirones, incluido flash pero desde que hice eso flash 0 problemas.
<chakal^-^> que usas google chrome ?
<chakal^-^> yo te recomiendo que metas esto: EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode = 0
<alpc360> firefox17
<chakal^-^> y que uses gogole chrome si ves muchos flash
<alpc360> cambio el mms.cfg por lo que me has dicho ?
<chakal^-^> ya tiene integrado el PiperFlash actualizado, adobe ya no proporciona actualizaciones desde la 11.2
<chakal^-^> si usas el de adobe yo meteria EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode = 0
<chakal^-^> suele dar muchos problemas
<mimecar> tanto poder tiene flash para afectar a gnome-shell?
<chakal^-^> consume muchos recursos el flash xD
<alpc360> eso es verdad xD
<chakal^-^> pero vamos, aun no se si le falla los videos solo o el sistema
<mimecar> usa html5
<mimecar> o vlc
<alpc360> pero hay videos en youtube que no los soporta
<chakal^-^> todas las webs no tienen html5
<chakal^-^> si sales de youtube
<chakal^-^> y gnash va fatal
<chakal^-^> yo ... usaria google chrome
<alpc360> no me lo menciones
<alpc360> que lo probe un dia y uff !
<alpc360> xD
<alpc360> peor que un windows OO
<chakal^-^> te ira mejor todo y ya tiene el piperflash
<chakal^-^> Adobe Flash Player - Versión: 11.5.31.2
<chakal^-^> mietras que tu tendras la 11.2
<alpc360> bueno hay que decir que lo prove el gnash el año pasado :D
<chakal^-^> pocas paginas veras con gnash por desgracia
<alpc360> voy a mirar eso 1seg
<chakal^-^> bajas el deb de google esta para ubuntu/debian
<chakal^-^> el mismo paquete deb te mete un repositorio
<mimecar> con chrome necesitarás bastante RAM
<chakal^-^> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<alpc360> tengo 8GB
<mimecar> es chrome...
<alpc360> por ram no hay problema :)
<mimecar> tranquilo que podrá llegar a usarla
<chakal^-^> la memoria es para gastarla
<chakal^-^> el resto esta en el buffer
<chakal^-^> y si sobra ... tmpfs
<chakal^-^> chrome no gasta mas que firefox diria que menos segun he comprobado
<chakal^-^> ahora estaba viendo una pelicula y me come 132MB
<chakal^-^> desde el administrador de tareas de google chrome
<mimecar> eso de que gasta menos...
<chakal^-^> alpc360, si te falla el sistema no tiene por que ser la grafica, puede ser facilmente el disco duro
<alpc360> parece que el flash va bien
<alpc360> no es todo nuevo y en windows 7 va todo ok
<chakal^-^> por lo que he visto asi rapidamente no veo nada malo en tu memoria, procesamiento y grafica
<chakal^-^> no descartes el disco duro mmm
<alpc360> es un wd black de 500gb
<chakal^-^> haz un test simple: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<mimecar> no descartes el driver de nvidia
<chakal^-^> a ver que tal anda el buffer
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/NrFz248N
<alpc360> yo lo veo bien los tiempos
<alpc360> como lo veis ?
<chakal^-^> ostias esta muy bien xD
<chakal^-^> pero muy muy bien
<alpc360> por eso te digo :)
<chakal^-^> que es 10000 rpm ?¿
<alpc360> nop 7200 sata3
<alpc360> el que esta de oferta en pccomponentes.com
<chakal^-^> pues esta guay, entonces no entiendo que problema tienes, pega el archivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chakal^-^> salimos de dudas ...
<alpc360> ya no tienen stock solo tiene de 1TB> xD
<alpc360> ok 1sg
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/TdzMkLEF
<alpc360> es un pelin largo veo muchas cosas Oo
<chakal^-^> as generado el xorg.conf ?
<alpc360> pues no me acuerdo
<alpc360> me parece que hice el nvidia-xconfig
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> me parece que tienes 2 monitores no ?
<alpc360> no, solo uno de 24" un benq
<alpc360> este es http://www.appinformatica.com/imf/monitores-benq.-24--g2420hd-full-hd-40.000-1-hdmi-1.3-3g.jpg
<chakal^-^> pues no te da el EID
<chakal^-^> o sea, no lo soporta tu monitor
<alpc360> que no soporta ?
<chakal^-^> a si
<chakal^-^> Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display ...
<alpc360> lo que veo que no soporta en el log es el 3D lo veo normal :)
<chakal^-^> tendras que ajustar eso o otras cosas desde nvidia-settings
<alpc360> fijo la resolucion desde el nvidia-settings ?
<chakal^-^> por ejemplo
<alpc360> y para asegurar reseteo el xorg.conf desde el panel ?
<chakal^-^> Display (BenQ G2412HD (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D
<chakal^-^> eso dejalo xD
<alpc360> ya no tengo ni gafas ni quiero ajaj :)
<chakal^-^> [    28.003] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
<alpc360> no esta ok la config ?
<chakal^-^> No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<chakal^-^> no te detecto la resolucion por eso decia lo del EDID
<alpc360> entonces reset, fijo a 1920x1080
<alpc360> y reincio ?
<chakal^-^> no hace falta reiniciar
<chakal^-^> bueno, la sesion vale
<chakal^-^> y veo que usas share memory
<alpc360> pero el X no hace falta reiniciarlo para aplicar cambios ?
<chakal^-^> NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
<chakal^-^> alpc360, si, por eso, reiniciar la sesion X
<alpc360> yo no se si utiliza el share pero prefiero quitar eso
<alpc360> xD
<chakal^-^> no el sistema
<alpc360> que tenga solo su 1.8GB y arreando
<chakal^-^> pues eso en la BIOS
<alpc360> ok me hechas una mano que voy a buscar haber si lo encuentro
<alpc360> tengo una asus p8xx 1sg
<chakal^-^> busca share memory xD
<alpc360> xD
<chakal^-^> (memoria compartida)
<alpc360> la bios es UEFI
<chakal^-^> lo tendras deshabilitado no ?
<alpc360> el que ?
<chakal^-^> el boot segure
<alpc360> mm esta por defecto
<chakal^-^> pues hay gente que no les iniciaba el ubuntu 12.10 con el UEFI
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> bueno ...
<alpc360> si no tuve problemas a la primera
<alpc360> nada de pantallas negras
<alpc360> xD
<alpc360> P8Z68-V PRO
<alpc360> bueno pruebo eso y en 10min estoy por aqui
<alpc360> gracias !
<alpc360> ya estoy por aqui
<alpc360> pongo otra vez el log del X
<alpc360> http://pastebin.com/b53reNeH
<alpc360> me parece que era el Shared Memory porque ahora marca 1.3G y parece que va todo OK
<alpc360> va muy fluido
<chakal^-^> a si ?
<alpc360> ahora estoy corrigiendo el warning de las fuentes
<alpc360> reinicio y te cuento
<alpc360> bueno pues ya esta todo solo me queda correig una fuente truetype
<alpc360> esto vuela ^^ que cambio
<chakal^-^> :)
<alpc360> esto si que es gnome-shell :D ahora si jaja
<alpc360_> se me lee  ?
<mimecar> no se te lee
<alpc360_> xD
<alpc360_> el xchat lo veo mejor que el gwibber ese
<chakal^-^> alpc360_, si
<chakal^-^> yo lo he usado hace mucho xchat, para mi es el mejor cliente irc (soy 1 programador de xchat)
<chakal^-^> funciona el cambio de nick he :)
<dzup> chakal^-^, pidgin
<chakal^-^> hace su funcion :)
<dzup> si xchat tuviera soporte para y! etc seria excelente
<chakal^-^> para y no tiene pero si para z
<dzup> z?
<lopulus> una preguntilla... No me funciona en unity la combinacion alt+tab.... peeeeeero, si en un terminal ingrso "unity".... es como que me "abre" nuevamente untity ( se ven como dos barras laterales superpuestas) , si me funciona.... Como puedo solucionarlo?
<chakal^-^> lopulus, has cambiado algo por compiz que seguramente interfiere
<lopulus> y como hago para desactivarlo si no se que es?
<chakal^-^> te sale a la derecha el dath de unity ?
<chakal^-^> a la izquierda quise decir
<lopulus> el dash?
<lopulus> si, sale
<chakal^-^> si si
<chakal^-^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/45821/simpler-alt-tab-in-unity
<lopulus> ups... is in inglish!
<alpc360_> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=es&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.es&sl=en&tl=es&twu=1&u=http://askubuntu.com/questions/45821/simpler-alt-tab-in-unity&usg=ALkJrhgRp88icnbjB0yOIh10CxDlzatIrg
<alpc360_> ;)
<chakal^-^> xD
<lopulus> veamos...
<lopulus> mal function
<lopulus> chakal^-^ no funciona
<chakal^-^> lopulus, con control+alt+tab tampoco ?
<lopulus> no
<lopulus> tampoco funciona para cerra alt+f4
<chakal^-^> tienes que tener la tecla alt vinculada a otro sitio, te va el tab ? por ejemplo aqui en el irc para completar nicks ?
<chakal^-^> busca teclado, v tete a la pestaña atajos y configuralo en ventanas
<lopulus> convengamos que no se que es completar nicks...
<chakal^-^> perdon, esta en navegacion
<chakal^-^> teclado, pestaña atajos => navegacion
<chakal^-^> busca a la derecha: "Cambiar entre aplicacion"
<chakal^-^> da clic al lado y pulsa el atajo, en este caso: alt+tab
<lopulus> lo hice pero no resulta
<chakal^-^> tienes el compizconfig ?
<chakal^-^> vete a "Windows Switch Selector"
<chakal^-^> desde hay lo puedes cambiar/asignar tambien
<lopulus> si, pero cuando lo hago... es como que se ilumina el contorno de la ventana que esta activa pero nada mas.
<chakal^-^> vaya cacado tendras, tendras que restaurar el compiz
<lopulus> restauro desde...????
<chakal^-^> desde ccsm lopulus , preferencias
<lopulus> ya lo hice desde el mismo compiz y hace lo mismo
<chakal^-^> restablecer valores predeterminados
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> que cosas mas raras os pasan
<mimecar> lopulus, crea un usuario nuevo y mira si pasa lo mismo
<lopulus> aja
<chakal^-^> pues lo ultimo que se me ocurre es hacer un recursive reset usando gsseting en org.gnome.unity
<chakal^-^> pero es una putadilla si tienes muchos cambios
<lopulus> mimecar.... eso lo hago antes de iniciar sesion o que?
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo ahora y después lo seleccionas en el login
<chakal^-^> sudo useradd prueba -m
<chakal^-^> sudo passwd prueba
<chakal^-^> y cambias el usuario no hace falta cerrar sesion
<chakal^-^> bueno, tienes sesion invitado tambien
<lopulus> chakal hice eso que me dijiste y ahora?
<chakal^-^> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2012/07/restaurar-gnome-compiz-y-unity-en.html
<chakal^-^> creo que te valdra
<chakal^-^> dale a la rueda dentada arriba a la derecha y click en el usuario
<mimecar> lopulus, pasa al otro usuario
<chakal^-^> o control+alt+l
<chakal^-^> cambiar usuario :)
<lopulus> listo, ahora pruebo
<chakal^-^> (estilo windows)
<chakal^-^> mmm espera lopulus
<chakal^-^> creo que esta aqui lo del atl+tab
<lopulus> ya esta, en el usuario prueba ando
<chakal^-^> compizconfig
<chakal^-^> buscas Ubuntu Unity Plugin
<chakal^-^> en la pestaña Switcher
<chakal^-^> key to start switcher --->
<chakal^-^> asegurate que esta activa la casilla a la izquierda "Habilitar Ubuntu Unity Plugin"
<lopulus> me hace lo mismo
<lopulus> sisi, esta habilitada
<chakal^-^> pues ... haz un backup si quieres y en terminal: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<chakal^-^> te debe restablecer el dash, iconos, hotkeys, etc ...
<lopulus> como hago un back up... perdon por tantos como?
<mimecar> ya has comprobado si con el usuario nuevo te pasa lo mismo?
<lopulus> te haba dicho mimecar, lo hace bien, como quiero que lo haga
<chakal^-^> esta claro que es de tu perfil
<mimecar> ok
<chakal^-^> lopulus, tampoco es necesario, las aplicaciones lo deja, eso deja un perfil por defecto en la rama dada o sobre ella
<chakal^-^> seria algo similar ha: sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<chakal^-^> al reiniciar la sesion se crea un perfil nuevo
<mimecar> chakal^-^, para que pones el sudo ?
<chakal^-^> ups
<chakal^-^> hay no es necesario si
<mimecar> ese comando en el raíz puede hacer cosas peligrosas
<chakal^-^> esas carpetas solo existen en el home
<lopulus> y entoncs que hago?
<chakal^-^> solo te pasa eso que dices del alt+tab ?
<lopulus> y alt f4
<chakal^-^> el alt+f4 no puedes cambiarlo en atajos ?
<chakal^-^> estas seguro que la tecla alt te funciona ?
<chakal^-^> :)
<lopulus> para moverme entre campos con alt solo anda bien.
<chakal^-^> da control+alt+super
<chakal^-^> da a cancelar claro
<lopulus> por ejemplo, en atajos de teclado, puse cerrar ventana con alt+f4 y lo cerro al toque
<chakal^-^> si
<chakal^-^> y alt+tab no cuela verdad ?
<lopulus> pero estaba deshabilitado
<lopulus> a ver... puse "moverse entre las ventanas de una aplicacion directamente" y aparecio algo como
<lopulus> unity 2d panel
<lopulus> unity 2d shell
<lopulus> y una ventanita como si fuera el escritorio...
<lopulus> las otras dos son negras con un simbolo de prohibido
<chakal^-^> lopulus, mira en distribuccion de teclado
<chakal^-^> da a opciones
<mimecar> no acabas antes si mueves tus datos al usuario nuevo?
<chakal^-^> perdon , no des a opciones, da a restablecer
<lopulus> puede ser mimecar
<chakal^-^> mimecar, para eso hace el --reset
<lopulus> no esta activa la opcion restablecer
<chakal^-^> y tarda menos que andar copiando de 1 usuario a otro y no pierde los grupos, permisos y aplicaciones
<mimecar> no se el rato que estais con el problema
<chakal^-^> mimecar, tambinen acabaria antes si reinstala xD
<chakal^-^> por que para el rato que llevamos
<chakal^-^> el tema es arreglarlo sin romperlo mucho
<mimecar> seguir entonces
<chakal^-^> ^^
<lopulus> veamos si ayuda... ya logramos algo... Cuando estoy en una aplicacion pej... xchat... y presiono alt+tab aparece solamente el icono de xchat
<chakal^-^> lopulus, restablece compiz entero: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<chakal^-^> y a correr, si quieres sigue investigando un poco
<lopulus> si tengo dos ventanas abiertas pej terminal... me aparecen las dos terminales, pero no cambian entre si
<lopulus> ya lo hice
<chakal^-^> y borra el usuario que creamos antes: sudo userdel prueba -r
<chakal^-^> lopulus, si lo hicistes reinicia sesion
<chakal^-^> si quieres haz un compiz --reset tambien
<chakal^-^> perdon
<chakal^-^> unity --reset
<lopulus> chakal^-^... listo, ahora anda
<chakal^-^> claro
<fzeta> y corre? prueba a ver...
<chakal^-^> pero no queria llegar hasta ese punto xD
<fzeta> :D
<chakal^-^> como ves muchas cosas se reiniciaron
<chakal^-^> lo que hicistes es como en windows se llama "restaurar en un punto ... inicial" xD
<chakal^-^> a la proxyma haz backup, usa ubuntu-tweak
<chakal^-^> entre muchas cosas que tiene te permite hacer copias de seguridad de los perfiles
<chakal^-^> si tienes las copias de perfiles no necesitas volver a configurar todo de nuevo, es seleccionar el backup del dia en el que te iba bien y no ahora todo
<chakal^-^> usa deja-dup
<chakal^-^> por cierto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/duplicity/+bug/989496 os pasa eso el que use deja-dup ?
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-02
<Luret> hola
<itxshell> buenas Luret
<aramudi> buenas
<aramudi> que tal?
<germai> buenas noches
<aramudi> jajajaja
<aramudi> si tu lo dices
<aramudi> este canal es para soporto, para charlar en #ubuntu-es-cafe si no me ekivoko
<aramudi> soporte
<Jorguito> hola alguien me puede ayudar con este error que vengo buscando desde ayer en goongle pero no lo puedo solucionar con ninguna de las soluciones alli mencionadas
<Jorguito> busybox v1.1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3 -5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<Jorguito> enter 'help' for a list of built- in commands
<Jorguito> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Jorguito> ese el el error
<aramudi> no uso debian
<aramudi> aber si alguien te responde
<aramudi> que intentas hacer?
<aramudi> lo encontrado
<aramudi> te paso el enlace
<aramudi> estas
<Jorguito> si
<Jorguito> intalar ubuntu
<aramudi> describe tu pribema
<aramudi> problema
<aramudi> qieres arrancar live cd
<aramudi> y te lanza el error ese?
<Jorguito> es que habia actualizado a la 12.10 yme quedo la pc re lenta fue por eso que habia instalado ubuntu 10.04
<Jorguito> pero me daba eror luego para instalar a 12.04
<aramudi> ah
<aramudi> pues mmira
<Jorguito> baje 12.04 pero no me lo deja instalar me da ese error luego de cargar la pantalla inicial violeta
<aramudi> isntlala la 12.04
<aramudi> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8233643/Solucion-unable-to-find-medium-containing-live-file-system.html
<aramudi> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/152730#.ULqwc3dx1D0
<Jorguito> estoy leynedo eso mismo
<aramudi> entonces?
<Jorguito> la ultima no sirve me sale el mismo error
<Jorguito> y la anterior lña estaba leyendo ahora, pero me parece raro porque la 10.04 me la instala
<Jorguito> y luego que yo ademas instale ubuntu 11.xx
<Jorguito> nunca toque nada del hardware
<aramudi> por usb , tambien tira erroor
<aramudi> ?7
<Jorguito> borre las imagenes.....
<Jorguito> y perdi todo del pc
<aramudi> las iso?
<Jorguito> si
<aramudi> pues descargala otra vez?
<aramudi> de la web oficial
<Jorguito> este notebook no le andan los usb :/
<Jorguito> netbook
<aramudi> porque?
<aramudi> de los pequeños?
<GridCube> Jorguito, puede ser que el cd este mal
<Jorguito> si
<Jorguito> GridCube pero pruebo con 2 diferentes
<GridCube> puede ser que tu lectora este mal
<GridCube> no podes usar usb decis?
<Jorguito> aademas porque sucede que con el que habia instalado ubuntu anteriormente ahora tampoco me funciona?
<aramudi> claro
<aramudi> ai lectoras usb
<Jorguito> GridCube no este net esta jodido
<Jorguito> la placa esta floja
<Jorguito> tiene mas golpes que un auto chocador
<GridCube> Jorguito, otro cd de otra distro no tenes?
<GridCube> podes quemar otro?
<aramudi> claro o un live c
<aramudi> seguro que tiene alguno paara live cd wirlles
<aramudi> wirllees
<Jorguito> tengo windows
<Jorguito> igualmente quiero
<aramudi> sirve tambien
<GridCube> bien, pero tenes para quemar otro cd o no?
<Jorguito> tu dices para grabar nuevamente?
<aramudi> prueba aber
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> intenta grabar un iso de ubuntu-core
<GridCube> !core
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'core'.
<Jorguito> aca cd no.. y ya son las 23:42 :/
<GridCube> !mini
<kubot> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GridCube> umh :/
<aramudi> una pregunta ,
<aramudi> si es un netbook
<aramudi> te funcioona bien  ubuntnu?
<aramudi> puedes probar con xubuntu,lubuntu, crunch, arch
<Jorguito> no lo quiero instalar aqui
<aramudi> que tengo entiendido que son para netbooks
<Jorguito> es en otra pc
<aramudi> ok , en un sobre mesa¿
<Jorguito> si
<aramudi> tu c o dvs tiene conector ide?
<Jorguito> mi lectora?
<aramudi> si
<Jorguito> nose mucho de wardware pero eso es un cable que va de la placa a la lectora no?
<Jorguito> si es asi tiene uno ycreo que otro que va al disco duro si mal no recuerdo
<Jorguito> hardware perdon
<GridCube> Jorguito, como estas conectando la lectora al netbook?
<Jorguito> GridCube es una maquina de mesa
<GridCube> Jorguito, entonces?
<GridCube> que tiene que ver la netbook?
<GridCube> como estas queriendo instalar en la netbook?
<GridCube> como lee la netbook el cd?
<Jorguito> que yo de aqui no puedo iniciar un penddrive
<Jorguito> a eso me referia
<GridCube> pero la netbook si puede?
<Jorguito> y en la sobremesa estoy sin so
<GridCube> no te entiendo
<GridCube> explicame bien tu situacion porfavor
<Jorguito> en la net no me funcioan los usb
<Jorguito> por lo que no puedo intentar cargar una iso desde aqwui
<Jorguito> para instalarlña en la maquina de mesa
<Jorguito> la cual es la que me da el error al instalar ubuntu
<Jorguito> o intentar mejor dicho
<GridCube> o_o
<Jorguito> lo entiendes?
<GridCube> estas usando el disco de la netbook en la computadora de mesa, para meter el sistema ahi y de ahi reenchufar el disco en la netbook?
<aramudi> el esta con en el netbook  aora conectado a internet , sin usb , y al pc que quiere instalar ubnutu
<aramudi> no tiene sistema operativo para poder conectarse a internet
<Jorguito> como lo dijo aramudi
<GridCube> ah, ok
<aramudi> claro
<GridCube> pero tenes windows en la de mesa?
<GridCube> como grabaste los cd?
<aramudi> me temo que no
<Jorguito> GridCube lo grabe con el ubuntu 10.04
<GridCube> oh oh
<Jorguito> al que inetnto actualizar desde el gestor
<Jorguito> pero me da error
<aramudi> coge el windows y metelo a la makina
<Jorguito> siempre ¬¬
<GridCube> y ya no arranca
<aramudi> descartamos que sean las iso de ubuntu,,,
<aramudi> y si no , jumppear ala disketera
<GridCube> no podes arrancar ni en modo recuperacion de ubuntu 10.04?
<GridCube> desde grub?
<Jorguito> GridCube el 10.04 me funciona y lo inatalo bien
<aramudi> pues es el cd
<Jorguito> el problema es que no puedo actualizar a 12.04
<aramudi> graba otra iso 12.04
<GridCube> Jorguito, pueden ser muchas razones de que eso pase
<Jorguito> aramudi pero yo no creo que este mal el cd porque mira
<GridCube> puede ser que el 12.04 no tenga un kernel compatible con tu maquina
<GridCube> puede ser que tu maquina no soporte PAE
<Jorguito> la primera ves que instale ubuntu lo hice con un cd que tengo aqui si mal no recuerdo era ubuntu 11.10
<Jorguito> que lo instale en mi maquina normalmente
<Jorguito> ademas le instale ubuntu a un amigo
<Jorguito> y ahora me da error
<Jorguito> como tambien me lo da el de ubuntu 12.04
<aramudi> que placa tienens?
<Jorguito> biostar
<Jorguito> me voy a fijar eso del cable
<Jorguito> ustedes me pueden decir si esta bien conectado?
<aramudi> dae
<aramudi> dale
<Jorguito> bien salen unos de la fuente a la lectora
<Jorguito> de la lectora uno rojo que va a la placa
<Jorguito> y en la placa esta conectado a "sata3"
<Jorguito> sata4 esta conectado el disco ruro
<Jorguito> duro* y sata 1 y 2 estan vacios
<aramudi> una pregunt cuanta ram llevas? etc
<Jorguito> 1 gb ram
<Jorguito> 250 disco
<Jorguito> 1.8 mgz
<aramudi> llegas a f6?=
<Jorguito> si y desactive
<Jorguito> pero me pasa lo mismo
<aramudi> joer
<aramudi> con lo facil que seria unebotting tambien
<aramudi> es que , nose,
<aramudi> si la disketera te coje windows y te coje ubuntu n10
<Jorguito> si istalo el 10.04
<Jorguito> y copio los archivos del cd es lo mismo?
<Jorguito> (cambie los cables de sata3 a sata 1 y de sata4 a sata 2)
<aramudi> si se puede tambien
<Jorguito> a ver que pasa..
<aramudi> desconectalos todos y usa soolo la dvd por ejemplo
<aramudi> o la cd rom
<Jorguito> mmmmmm
<Jorguito> esta iniciando
<aramudi> para no liarte
<Jorguito> pero no recuerdo que cd es..
<Jorguito> voy a probarlo y lo instalo desde alli cualquier cosa..
<aramudi> dale
<Jorguito> si es el 12.04
<Jorguito> :)
<aramudi> tienes roter en casa?
<Jorguito> serian los cables?
<Jorguito> que es roter?
<aramudi> tienes buena conexion de adsl?
<Jorguito> tengo banda ancha
<Jorguito> si es ubuntu 12.04
<Jorguito> efectivamente
<aramudi> usa el cable, o mejor dale a la opcion no actualizar
<Jorguito> quieren que reinicie para ver si arranca bien nuevamente
<aramudi> no , instala yaa
<Jorguito> ? asi ya saben por si a alguien le ocurre el mismo error?
<aramudi> ya reiniciaras luego no?
<Jorguito> si, pero me quiero sacar la duda si son mal los cables porque en todo google no decia nada..
<Jorguito> asi lo publico en mi blog y le soluciono el problema a varias personas :)
<aramudi> pues dale hijo
<Jorguito> a ver que pasa reinicianbdo
<aramudi> reboot
<Jorguito> lo raro es que yo no recuerdo haber movido esos cables....
<aramudi> 1 minuro
<aramudi> es toy de pruebas
<Jorguito> si le saque la tapa al pc para quitarle el polvo ya que esta en el piso pero no recuerdo haber movido cables
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes :D
<Jorguito> GridCube efectivamente eran los cables
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> excelente
<GridCube> :D
<Jorguito> :) luego lo posteare en mi blog :) bueno voy a instalar mi ubuntu... a ver si recuerdo como particionar para windows tambien...
<aramudi> estas
<aramudi> funciona o qe
<aramudi> Jorguito
<Jorguito> a la perfeccion aramudi
<aramudi> okey
<aramudi> perfecto
<aramudi> disfruta
<aramudi> de tu nuevo ubuntu
<Jorguito> ahora estoy buscando en google para crear las particiones ya que no recuerdo como crear para windows 7 y una de intercambio
<Jorguito> gracias :)
<aramudi> àra w7 o para ubnut?
<Jorguito> para luego instalar windows 7
<aramudi> ah pues
<aramudi> la has cagado
<aramudi> creo
<Jorguito> 0_0
<aramudi> creo que linux no le gusta ser el 1º en instalar
<Jorguito> primero ubuntu y despues windows no?
<aramudi> espera
<Jorguito> mmmm
<Jorguito> creo que a windows no le gusta que le instalen otro so por eso va de ultimo :P
<Jorguito> seria lo mas logico jaja
<aramudi> creo qe es la reves
<aramudi> esperate que lo tengo aki en mi libro
<Jorguito> tienes razon primero va windows :/
<Jorguito> porque si lo isntalamos de ultimo borra el lanzador de ubuntu y no podemos elegir que so iniciar
<aramudi> aki lo encontre
<aramudi> la pagina 13
<aramudi> de libro
<aramudi> gui de instalacion y ADminisitracion
<aramudi> de vicente Lopez camacho
<Jorguito> de que trata ese libro esta en la red?
<aramudi> que otros sistemas operativos tengo en mi computadora? Si quieremos que  Linux conviva con otros sistemas operativos
<Jorguito> yo quiero aprender a gestionar servidores linux
<aramudi> tenemos que tener en cuenta
<aramudi> que no a todos  a les gusta a Linux como vecino
<aramudi> A linux le da igual que queramos utilizar otros sistemas operativos diferentes , y es capaz de convivir con cualquiera
<aramudi> Pero si es Linux el que ya esta isntaldo,hay sistemas operativos que sin previo aviso ignorar linux y sese apropian de us
<aramudi> srecursos
<aramudi> ai lo tienes..
<aramudi> te lo dije..
<aramudi> Por eso es recomendable que sea LINUX el ultimo S.O en instalarse
<Jorguito> aja me ha quedado totalmente claro..
<Jorguito> ya estoy corriendo el cd de bill en el pc
<aramudi> ya que es el que menos problemas no va a dar en el caso de tener mas S.o
<Jorguito> estoy viendo ese libro en amazon parece estar bueno
<aramudi> pero tambien se puede y si no es posible instalarlo el ultimo no pasa nada
<Jorguito> quiero hacer las cosas bien...
<aramudi> siempre podemos arrancar Linux desde diskete y con sus herramientas podemos recuperar cual quier destierro
<Jorguito> lo hare como debe ser..
<aramudi> porparte de vecinos,,,jejeje
<aramudi> si es libro esta muy bien,,,
<aramudi> tambien hay revistas de linux
<aramudi> bastante bien,,
<Jorguito> aun no eh visto ninguna...
<aramudi> no las leii aun , me las recomendaron ace menos de 1 semana que se de ellas , por un mimbro de irc
<aramudi> GRACIAS MUCHhachoss
<aramudi> Linvix se llama
<aramudi> a revista
<aramudi> ai 11 numeros
<Jorguito> aja, tu las tienes? las has pagado?
<aramudi> aber loslibros son mios
<aramudi> me los compro yo, para desconectar e informarme
<Jorguito> yo tengo pensado cuando termine diseño web donde estudio hacer algo de redes
<Jorguito> para gestionar mis servidores
<aramudi> ya que en las bibliotecas no suelen aber libros muy buenos
<aramudi> pero eso todo lo puedes encontrar en la red,, no hay que pagar nada
<Jorguito> aja y en Uruguay te aseguro que de linux en general hay menos
<aramudi> den donde eres?
<Jorguito> Uruguay
<aramudi> joer
<aramudi> yo solucione mi problema al reiniciar
<aramudi> jejeje
<aramudi> jojrge
<aramudi> az un favor
<aramudi> que irc usas?
<Jorguito> si te fijas concurro a el mejor centro educativo de Uruguay y mira que excasos es gnu linux biosportal.com
<Jorguito> cliente tu dices ahora estoy desde ircap
<aramudi> con w/?
<Jorguito> con windows desde el netbook
<aramudi> ERROR de TECLADO por favor pulse f1
<aramudi> jajajajajaja
<aramudi> entiendo,,
<aramudi> te propongo una cosa
<aramudi> instala uubuntu e instala  una makina virtual y alli te pones a tu querido windows
<Jorguito> me funciona lento....
<aramudi> ahhh
<aramudi> que pena! que qieras tener winndows
<aramudi> yo al principio tampoco me lo queria qitar,,
<Jorguito> lo necesito por el photoshop
<aramudi> pero lo instale en virtual box
<aramudi> como tengo 4 gb de ram , me va bien y buen pc
<aramudi> jajajaja
<aramudi> y porque no te pones wine?
<aramudi> y usas photoshop en ubuntu
<Jorguito> tengo una verision portable y wine no le va
<aramudi> no entiendo
<Jorguito> tengo un photoshop portable y wine no lo ejecuta
<aramudi> ah porqeu?
<Jorguito> sera porque sea portable..
<aramudi> por cierto qe ora es aii
<aramudi> en uru
<mrfatiga> I want a cloack please
<matrix99> hola akemi
<matrix99> hay alguien ahi
<chilicuil> sip
<Akemi> buenas noches matrix99
<matrix99> buenas noches tamibien
<matrix99> vienes seguido
<matrix99> por aqui
<Akemi> no tanto
<mrfatiga> hola
<chilicuil> hey mrfatiga
<mrfatiga> si
<fzeta> Greetings!! people of the network.........................................................echo[ok]
 * xoan buenas
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<sisa> hola, alguien despierto??? una pregunta SOBRE telefonos mobiles, se sabe algo de ubuntu para mobiles, hay algo disponible? se puede instalar algo en android de http://portableapps.com/
<mimecar> sisa, no a todo
<sisa> mimecar: vale.
<sisa> o sea, si quiero usar mi huawei, me tengo que someter a las politicas de privacidad "exponer mi vida y control a las agencias"...
<mimecar> tu huawei y cualquier dispositivo
<sisa> too lo que digo y hago y com me siento, monitoriaoo x el p android (gringolandios)
<mimecar> usa una rom de terceros que esté limpia
<sisa> tantas veces que he colaborado economicamente con ubuntu y no se puede poner a fabricar aparatos, la otra cara del soft.
<sisa> rom? como cual?
<mimecar> cualquiera, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<tron_hack> Hola a todos, necesito de su ayuda. Intento instalar las extensiones de gnome-shell y me aparece esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1404723/
<fzeta> ummmm... a ver tron_hack, intenta de nuevo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-common
<tron_hack> eso ya lo hice y me dice lo mismo
<tron_hack> es decir me dice que esta instalado pero a instalar una extension me da el error anterior
<mimecar> tron_hack, sólo tienes que abrir la web de gnome-extensions con firefox
<mimecar> no tienes que instalar ningún paquete
<fzeta> exacto!! http://goo.gl/HFdDz
<tron_hack> en la pagina aparece esto: You do not appear to have an up to date version of GNOME3. You won't be able to install extensions from here. See the about page for more information. Disculpen que no de paste !
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de gnome 3 tienes?
<tron_hack> GNOME Shell 3.4.1
<mimecar> la misma versión de Gnome 3?
<tron_hack> Pues si
<tron_hack> Bueno con una pequeña diferencia en x.x.1 a x.x.2
<mimecar> ¿estas abriendo la página con firefox?
<tron_hack> mmm no con chrome
<mimecar> ...
<tron_hack> perdon voy con firefox
<mimecar> usa firefox
<tron_hack> ok bien ahora si
<tron_hack> disculpa mimecar una pregunta ¿por que ahora es asi? antes yo lo hacia por la terminal
<tron_hack> sin ningun problema
<mimecar> funciona de esa forma desde hace varias versiones
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios de ppa para las extensiones?
<tron_hack> si
<tron_hack> las borro
<tron_hack> ¿?
<mimecar> los PPA son repositorios no controlados, puede ser que tengas cosas que no funcionan
<tron_hack> ok entonces si las borro
<tron_hack> mira por ejemplo yo use esta ppa ppa:webupd8team/gnome3
<mimecar> por qué no usas los repositorios de ubuntu?
<tron_hack> es que yo no instale gnome-shell me lo instalaron
<tron_hack> y no sabia que estaban en los repositorios
<tron_hack> que deberia hacer
<tron_hack> borrar completamente y reinstalar desde los repositorios
<alpc360> me parece que hace tiempo no estaban en los repos
<tron_hack> por que en realidad lo que quiero es tener gnome shell + compiz fusion + emerald
<mimecar> emerald no estaba acabado?
<tron_hack> a vez tampoco sabia eso
<tron_hack> entonces borro y reinstalo nuevamente
<tron_hack> ¿?
<mimecar> deja lo que tienes ahora
<mimecar> pero limita el número de PPA que usas
<tron_hack> ok
<tron_hack> entonces debere dejarle las que tiene ahora
<tron_hack> disculpen pero hay alguna forma de saber a que corresponde cada ppa
<mimecar> busca el nombre del ppa en google
<tron_hack> ok, muchas gracias por la ayuda siempre me solucionan al entrar aqui
<chakal^-^> tron_hack, intenta instalar gnome-shell-extensions que ya te instala las extensiones normales de gnome-shell
<chakal^-^> por cierto, puedes saber a que repositorio tira un paquete con: apt-cache policy paquete
<chakal^-^> (aptitude versiones paquete si usas aptitude)
<tron_hack> oye que bien gracias men
<tron_hack> esta de lujo
<aramudi> problems. analize my computer and found just two threats. can you help entering imagenbin
<aramudi> http://imagebin.org/237925
<mimecar> aramudi, el canal no es inglés
<aramudi> problemas. Analizar mi equipo y encontré sólo dos amenazas. puede ayudar a entrar imagenbin
<xangua> ......
<aramudi> http://imagebin.org/237925
<mimecar> te está diciendo simplemente que has entrado en páginas raras
<mimecar> y hay dos archivos extraños
<aramudi> APARECIo una carpeta en mi escritorio
<aramudi> despues de visitiar google imagenes
<aramudi> program_files
<aramudi> con 40 elemntos y un archivo html con codigo muy raro en colores
<mimecar> si la página que has visitado tiene scripts, te lo has bajado al usarla
<aramudi> ok
<aramudi> entonces no debo descargar imagenes de paginas web
<aramudi> en google imagenes
<mimecar> ... google imágenes es sólo un indice
<aramudi> mimecar , mira bien la foto y en la carpeta personal
<aramudi> abajo pone un apartado que pone --> red
<aramudi> eso tambien mea aparecido de repente,,,
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios externos?
<aramudi> eso que es?
<mimecar> repositorios de software que no son de ubuntu
<aramudi> puede ser
<aramudi> e instalado temas de gnome dela web oficial
<mimecar> ¿qué web oficial?
<aramudi> eso lo desmonto?
<aramudi> no me acuerdo aora , pero creo qe es gnome-locck
<mimecar> esa no es una web oficial
<aramudi> el tema con esmerald
<mimecar> tu nautilus es el que viene por defecto en ubuntu?
<aramudi> nose que es eso
<mimecar> el navegador de archivos
<aramudi> nose
<aramudi> algo qe ver con compiz config?
<aramudi> y cambiar el tema? DE carpetas etc?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<aramudi> 12.04
<NaN123> Buen día, tengo un problema estoy usando ubuntu 12.04 y estoy intentando instalar el driver de un adaptador usb wifi Encore n300 descarge el driver del sitio oficial y me devuleve un error:
<NaN123> make ARCH=i386 CROSS_COMPILE= -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-15-generic/build M=/home/user/Escritorio/rtl8192_8188CU_linux_v3.1.2590.20110922  modules
<NaN123> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.38-15-generic/build: No existe el archivo o el directorio.  Alto.
<NaN123> el error sucede despues de intentar compilarlo
<NaN123> Alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> NaN123, has instalado el código fuente del kernel?
<NaN123> no
<mimecar> ¿has leído las instrucciones para compilar el driver?
<NaN123> revise en un foro y decia que deberia cambiar el kernel (o devolverlo a una version anterior)
<NaN123> mimecar: No solamente ejecute el archivo install.sh y siempre me devuelve el mismo error
<mimecar> NaN123, busca las instrucciones y lee los que necesitas para compilarlo
<NaN123> mimecar: Estaba usando el linux-image 3.0.0....... y lo pase al linux-image 2.6.38.15.......
<NaN123> mimecar: Vale
<mimecar> para que pasas a la rama 2.6?
<NaN123> en el foro que encontre decia que el posible problema era este
<mimecar> ¿qué fecha tiene ese mensaje?
<jotaxpe> hola, como estan, tengo problemas con libre office en ubuntu 12.04, he guardado un trabajo de 20 páginas, y cuando lo abri tenia 10, luego me guardo con 8, como si volviera atras en el tiempo, de verdad me tiene muy complicado porque tengo que entregar este trabajo pronto...
<jotaxpe> quien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> jotaxpe, libreoffice es de los repositorios?
<jotaxpe> si el que venia con ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<jotaxpe> si
<mimecar> ¿tienes espacio libre en el disco duro?
<NaN123> mimecar: dentro de los requisitos me solicita el linux kernel 2.6.18 ~ 2.6.38
<jotaxpe> si
<mimecar> NaN123, ¿no funciona con las últimas versiones de ubuntu?
<NaN123> pues con la 12.04 no
<mimecar> jotaxpe, lanza libreoffice desde consola y mira si hay errores
<mimecar> y con la 12.10?
<jotaxpe> ok
<NaN123> no he ensayado
<NaN123> la voy a ensayar en un maquinavirtual
<mimecar> ... si usas una máquina virtual el problema se mantendrá
<NaN123> ???
<mimecar> la máquina virtual podrá usar un hardware
<mimecar> si la máquina real lo soporta
<NaN123> y si ensayo desde un livecd??
<mimecar> si es un live cd de la 12.10 si
<NaN123> vale voy a probar
<Ocsi> uaks, que tal?
<mimecar> hola Apellizcos
<mimecar> Ocsi, es Domingo, pero la semana que viene es corta :P
<Guest48820> tengo un problema acabo de istalar ubuntu 12.04 mi usuario es carlos y no me acuerdo la contraseña que le he puesto que puedo hacer
<mimecar> la forma más sencilla si es el primer inicio es reinstalar y acordarte de la contraseña
<Guest48820> noooooooooo
<mimecar> si no te acuerdas de la contraseña poco has podido trabajar con ese equipo
<mimecar> hay otras opciones pero son un poco más entretenidas
<mimecar> Guest48820, tardas menos de 10 minutos en arreglarlo
<mimecar> reinstalando
<Guest48820> okey gracias mimecar
<mimecar> si en la instalación se pone dos veces la contraseña
<mimecar> ¿cómo se te ha olvidado?
<Guest48820> eso mismo pienso yo como puedo haberme olvidado la contraseña
<Guest48820> todavia no he puesto la contraseña de root
<mimecar> ubuntu no tiene contraseña de root
<mimecar> no te la puede pedir
<Dimitruss> acabo de instalar de nuevo ubuntu y al princio me reconocio mi driver de video de intel de una lenovo z470  tengo una nvidia force cuda  el problema es que ubuntu me dijo que habia un driver que podia usar le puse para que lo descargara pero ahora dice que el driver esta activado pero no se encuentra actualmente en uso que puedo hacer
<Dimitruss> nvidia_experimental_304
<mimecar> ¿has activado la tarjeta nvidia?
<Dimitruss> dice que esta activada pero no esta en uso
<mimecar> no será que tienes activada la tarjeta intel?
<Dimitruss> bueno eso me dice en addicional drivers
<chakal^-^> Dimitruss, instala linux-headers-generic linux-source
<Dimitruss> y eso para que sirve
<chakal^-^> al menos si vas a meter los binarios privativos
<chakal^-^> para que se pueda compilar necesita los headers y fuentes del kernel Dimitruss
<chakal^-^> :)
<chakal^-^> es otro "bug" del ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> página de launchpad con la referencia al bug?
<chakal^-^> deberia instalarse los headers al dar en "addicional drivers" al privativo/experimental
<chakal^-^> mimecar, ""
<chakal^-^> esta en conillas, no es realmente bug, falta que se instale
<Dimitruss> okey como lo instalo deberia reinstalar ese driver
<chakal^-^> por que los usuarios se pueden volver locos xD
<chakal^-^> si ahora reinstale para que se compile el driver y se cree la instancia en el DKMS
<Dimitruss> miren tengo el siguiente problema siempre actualizo pero al actualizar me dice que la parte grafica no reacciona
<chakal^-^> Dimitruss, reinstala nvidia_experimental_304
<chakal^-^> apt-get reinstall nvidia_experimental_304
<chakal^-^> o como se llame teniendo los headers del kernel ...
<Dimitruss> chakal mira a cada rato aparecen actulizacion
<Dimitruss> que pasa si lo configuro para un kernel y luego aparece uno nuevo
<mimecar> el paquete estable es "experimental"?
<chakal^-^> para eso esta DKMS
<chakal^-^> mimecar, no
<chakal^-^> son versiones que van saliendo experimentales
<Dimitruss> si
<chakal^-^> antes de ser estable vamos
<chakal^-^> Dimitruss, digo que no te preocupes, para eso esta dkms
<chakal^-^> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Kernel_Module_Support
<mimecar> resumiendo, usas de forma voluntaria un driver que puede meter fallos en tu sistema
<chakal^-^> es mas probable si
<chakal^-^> yo te recomendaria el nvidia_current Dimitruss
<chakal^-^> nvidia-current perdon
<Dimitruss> no resulta por que esta tarjeta es con CUDA mi otra maquina con nvida si funciona normal
<Dimitruss> ya lo desactive ese nvidia
<chakal^-^> Dimitruss, la current es 304.51
<chakal^-^> xD
<Dimitruss> okey descargare los headers
<chakal^-^> la diferencia es que esta es mas estable, la experimental la verdad no se que tiene
<chakal^-^> Dimitruss, es que les tienes que meter igual metas 1 o otro xD
<chakal^-^> a no ser que uses nouveau claro ...
<Dimitruss> estoy descargando synaptic
<chakal^-^> si, es buen gestor
<Dimitruss> ahora como instalo los headers
<chakal^-^> mira arriba te lo dije
<chakal^-^> apt-get install instala linux-headers-generic linux-source
<chakal^-^> apt-get reinstall nvidia_experimental_304 (o como se llame)
<mimecar> esos comandos precisos....
<chakal^-^> supongo que te valdra con linux-headers-generic ...
<chakal^-^> pero vamos, tampoco hace daño el fuente
<chakal^-^> y por supuesto build-essential
<Dimitruss> ya estaba instala do el generic pero el source lo estoy bajando
<chakal^-^> que kernel tienes
<chakal^-^> uname -r
<Dimitruss> 3.2.0-23-generic
<chakal^-^> mmm
<mimecar> Dimitruss, ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<Dimitruss> no
<mimecar> hazlo ahora
<mimecar> y después reinicia el equipo
<chakal^-^> que estas en precise Dimitruss ?
<Dimitruss> 12.04
<chakal^-^> lsb_release -r
<chakal^-^> vale
<chakal^-^> a lo mejor no te vale xD
<chakal^-^> prueba prueba
<Dimitruss> ya lo actualizare todo ,pero en el instalador le puse que descargue las actualizaciones
<chakal^-^> si, y programas privativos como el mp3
<mimecar> Dimitruss, en una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado no tiene que instalar nada
<Dimitruss> si ya lo estoy haciendo
<mimecar> está poniendo cosas?
<Dimitruss> por el synaptic vendria a ser lo mismo
<chakal^-^> Dimitruss, haz 1 el upgrade antes de instalar el nvidia
<chakal^-^> si
<chakal^-^> upgrade, dist-upgrade (yo te recomiendo mejor safe-upgrade y luego un full-upgrade)
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-25
<[|HuGO|]> hola me ayudan?
<guampa> no lo sabras hasta que no hagas tu pregunta real
<[|HuGO|]> instale el sistema y el grub se me instalo en el pendrive
<[|HuGO|]> como lo puedo instalar en el disco duro?
<[|HuGO|]> me pueden ayudar?
<barbie> hola cuales son las doferencias entre  el sistema grafico de ubuntu 9 al 12?
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<gamer6607> exit
 * xoan buenas
<successus_clase> salud
<MrTulias> Buenas. Acabo de instalar el kernel 3.8.0-33, el proceso no ha dado errores, pero al reiniciar no aparece en el grub... ¿Debo hacer algo más? En proceso me ha parecido ver que el grub (o por lo menos su listado) pasaba por ahí
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<blazter> hola
<blazter> alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> depende del problema
<Anonimo007> ya vine xp
<Jeora> Disculpen
<Jeora> Html y Css son lenguajes de programación?
<Anonimo007> alguien le dice a Jeore que html es un lenguaje de programacion ?
<buenaventura> !ot Jeora
<kubot> Jeora: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<neokush> hola como andan!? alguien con paciencia que me ayude a solucionar un problema de no se que que me mata la interfaz grafica
<neokush> no puedo dar con el problema, alguna pista para intentar dar con el?
<neokush> glxinfo me dice error unable to display
<ivedci89> 58 PERSONAS OS PREGUNTO SI HAY MANERA DE ACTIVAR EL DESLIZADOR DE TOUCH EN UNA NOTEBOOK COMO LO HACIA EN UBUNTU 12... AHORA TENGO 13.10
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-26
<neokush> me gustaria ayudarte pero no se como... pero es raro, yo por defecto lo tengo activado
<ivedci89> perdon
<ivedci89> me refiero al deslizador HORIZONTAL
<ivedci89> antes lo podia activar
<ivedci89> en u12
<neokush> para serte sincero no es ni que lo que configura u12 desconozco eso
<neokush> se*
<ivedci89> abrebié ubuntu 12.04
<ivedci89> creo que hasta 13.04 lo tenia
<ivedci89> al actualizar instalacion limpia... no tenia mas la opcion de deslizante horizontal
<ivedci89> ahora estoy instalado desde el centro unas aplicaciones que parecen prometedoras
<neokush> ojala te funcione
<ivedci89> perfectoooo
<ivedci89> funciono
<ivedci89> "pointing devices"
<ivedci89> dispositivos apuntadores se llama
<neokush> buenisima
<ivedci89> en el centro de software de ubuntu
<ivedci89> tiene para poner monton de opciones
<ivedci89> hay una que no entendi
<ivedci89> se llama "desplazamiento circular"
<neokush> uhmm quizas el suavizado del movimiento? no se
<ivedci89> tal vez es para los controles tipo de volumen de algunas aplicaciones que simulan un potencionmetro de angulo
<ivedci89> audacity tiene un pote así y mixxx tambien tiene varios
<ivedci89> bueno dulces sueños me vooy
<neokush> vale que bueno que te haya funcionado
<neokush> saludos
<kflxsp> list
<neokush> hola alguien me ayuda a dar con el problema, me guia en mi busqueda, no tengo interfaz grafica, el error que encuentra es que no iniciar snort
<neokush> se puede ver con dpkg el historial de los paquetes desintalados?
<renar> hola
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
 * xoan buenas
<talo> nas
<MrTulias> Buenas. Estoy intentando parchear un módulo, y en las instrucciones me pone que compile el módulo tras aplicar los parches, con sólo el comando ./configure... Al hacerlo salen varios 'makes', ¿no tengo que hacer make y sudo make install?
<MrTulias> Hasta aquí lo que tengo hecho, no sé si seguir con make o con la carga de los módulos http://paste.ubuntu.com/6480605/
<guampa> MrTulias: ahi te informa al final que ya tenes el modulo disponible
<guampa> segui las instrucciones para instalarlo manualmente, con cp
<guampa> luego lo cargas con modprobe o via /etc/modules
<guampa> a partir de linea 129
<MrTulias> Ok, gracias. Al ver los makes me pareció, pero no lo tenía seguro
<ubuntu> Hola
<Argent> Disculpen las molestias, pero alguien me podria Ayudar con un Pequeño GRAN problema?
<vov_> Argent, pregunta y si alguien te puede ayudar lo hará.
<Argent> Mire. tengo un problema con un VDI.. un boot de ubuntu puesto en otro unbuntu
<Argent> Tenia un Ubuntu A, presento problemas de Grub, como no se puede montar opte por instalar Ubuntu B limpio y Poner el VDI de Ubuntu A como /sdb , pero no hay forma de montarlo
<Argent> y nose como poder tener acceso a la informacion dentro de esa particion
<Argent> Aca con el Boot-repair me armo este Log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6480726/
<guampa> eso parece informar sobre sda, no sobre sdb
<guampa> por lo que se ve ahi parece que el sistema no reconoce que exista un disco sdb
<guampa> si es asi el tema seria del virtualizador
<Argent> mil disculpas guampa.. sisi.. el Log lo hice con live ubtun por eso me da SDA.. osea lo pruebo desde SDB con SDA limpio o Como SDA con Live ubuntu
<Argent> ya nose mas como probarlo o que hacer
<guampa> ah entonces si
<guampa> o sea, reconstruyamos (nuevamente)
<guampa> arrancaste la virtual con un live ubuntu como cd, y el vdi A como primer disco, como sda
<Argent> SISI
<Argent> ahora en este mismo momento estoy ASI.. Con Live Ubuntu y tengo el VDI A como SDA
<Argent> Como envie el log recien
<guampa> bueno particiones 2 y 5 son el swap, la particion que te interesa seria la 1
<guampa> te acordas que sistema de archivos tenia?
<Argent> claro.. esactamente
<Argent> Realmente NO...
<guampa> le habias dado la instalacion automatica de ubuntu?
<Argent> Pero Por ende debe ser el default de instalacion.. como lo instale lo deje-- como viene ubuntu 12.04
<guampa> seguramente ext4
<Argent> So
<Argent> SI
<Argent> tenes razon es ext4
<guampa> !caps
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<guampa> Argent: entonces trata de repararlo con fsck
<Argent> fsck y que comando?
<Argent> porque no hay ningun comando que me responda
<Argent> gparted nada. Mount no hay forma de montarlo. testdisk no da solucion
<guampa> en el live? fijate que te devuelve el ocomando "apropos fsck"
<Argent> lo repararia como ext4 o no?
<guampa> no entiendo la pregunta
<Argent> btrfsck (8)          - check a btrfs filesystem
<Argent> dosfsck (8)          - check and repair MS-DOS filesystems
<Argent> e2fsck (8)           - check a Linux ext2/ext3/ext4 file system
<Argent> e2fsck.conf (5)      - Configuration file for e2fsck
<Argent> fsck (8)             - check and repair a Linux filesystem
<Argent> fsck.ext2 (8)        - check a Linux ext2/ext3/ext4 file system
<guampa> !pastebin Argent
<kubot> Argent: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> Argent: fijate si "which pastebinit" te retorna una linea
<niko> uBOTu-fr: ub *!*@186.4.104.165
<uBOTu-fr> niko: done.
<guampa> Argent: ya podes hablar
<Argent> Mil disculpas.. Se lo de Paste .. Es que como no tengo Guest Addition es un kilombo usar esta virtual y se me fue el texto aca en lugar del paste
<guampa> por eso proba el ultimo comando que te pase
<guampa> si dispones de acceso a internet en el live vm y tambien esta el comando pastebinit, podes usar eso
<Argent> /usr/bin/pastebinit
<guampa> fijate entonces si esto te devuelve un link: "sudo fsck -v /dev/sda1"
<guampa> perdon Argent
<guampa> sudo fsck -v /dev/sda1 | pastebinit
<guampa> ahi si
<Argent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6480880/
<guampa> apreta ctrl+c
<Argent> ahora si.. me dio este Link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6480884/
<guampa> Argent: tenes una copia del vdi?
<Argent> no pero lo copio al toque
<guampa> si, copialo por si la reparacion lo destruye
<Argent> listo
<Argent> ya lo copie
<guampa> ok, ahora corre: sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1 | pastebinit
<Argent> tiro esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/6480900/
<guampa> ok
<guampa> ahora pone: sudo e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda1
<Argent> me pide que ponga mil "Si"
<guampa> ponelos
<Argent> reparo un par de bloques, y ahora esta clonando otros..
<Argent> vendria a ser un escaneo de Clusters no?
<guampa> algo asi, si
<Argent> por fin,.. termino de perdir Si
<guampa> :D
<guampa> bueno, ahora pone "sync"
<guampa> y reinicia el vm
<guampa> y cruza los dedos
<Argent> ok ahi prendo una Vela.. rezo un Ave Maria reinicio y vuelvo
<guampa> me gusta la computacion cuando las cosas son como tienen que ser, pero cuando tenes que cruzar los dedos tiene su sabor :D
<Guest37460> bueno, se me borro todo el disco.. pero no hay problema jaja
<pirulinux> estas como yo cuando use rm -rf /   por axidente jajajja
<ADMlN> pirulinux.. sabes lo que me costo conseguir todas esas peculas xxx unicas en el mundo? jaja
<ADMlN> esa era toda mi preocupacion de porque queria recuperar el disco jaja
<pirulinux> jajaja ADMlN tu si eres homosexual
<ADMlN> pirulinux tenia generadores de tarjetas, Mil cuentas con historiales de 4 años, bases de datos de loq ue te imagines
<ADMlN> pero bueno.. ya eran las mayoria de inicio de este año en poco quedan obsoletas
<pirulinux> consequiste recuperar almenos
<ADMlN> pirulinux no intente.. del otro disco que tenia como ext4 si porque con ese no tenia problemas y lo monte entero en la nueva instalacion
<ADMlN> igual me tengo que poner las pilas con Gnu ... mucho Microsoft y Apple al ped..
<ADMlN> prometo meter mano en el sistema asi le agarro bien la mano
<pirulinux> um ok supongo que al igual que el otro de ve estar yeno de buena porno jajaja
<ADMlN> tengo hasta base de datos de los jugadores de Half Life de LatinoAmerica y habla hispana jaja
<ADMlN> bueno.. tenia..
<pirulinux> bueee creo que todos aqui emos perdido informacion la moraleja del cuento?
<pirulinux> respaldar cada tanto
<ADMlN> obvio.. si perdemos informacion es por ser vagos.. hoy existen hosting con sistemas de encriptacion muy seguros y gratuitos con 50 gb de almacenamiento cada uno
<ADMlN> existen discos extraibles de bajo costo o en caso de informacion delicada, los ironkey con ecluptacion , clip militar y autodestriccion, etc
<ADMlN> esta lleno de opciones
<ADMlN> Tranquilidad
<guampa> bah, no llegue a decirle que pruebe con otra copia del superblock
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-27
<andreslara501> buenas noches
<andreslara501> quería hacerles una pregunta, ¿conocen alguna distro que contenga juegos actualizados?
<renar> hola
 * xoan buenas
<Heyoka> hola
<Shcokwave> Hello
<Shcokwave> tengo problems con el ssh
<Shcokwave> cundo intento entrar a mi server atraves de mi laptop pongo ssh  root@ip
<Shcokwave> y no entra sale este error
<Shcokwave> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Shcokwave> eso no era!
<Shcokwave> perdón
<Shcokwave> Please contact your system administrator. Add correct host key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message. Offending ECDSA key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts:2   remove with: ssh-keygen -f "/root/.ssh/known_hosts" -R 192.168.5.178 ECDSA host key for 192.168.5.178 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<Shcokwave> no sé q puede ser
<Shcokwave> #elastix-es
<pirulinux> si puede ser por el puerto revisa  /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Shcokwave> guampa: q tal=?
<guampa> mal
<Shcokwave> guampa: t atacó un virus o q=??
<guampa> no anda nada hoy
<guampa> se me rompio no se que del rom del celular y no anda nada para recuperarlo :(
<Shcokwave> guampa: se t mojo, cayó o corrientazo al cargarlo=??
<Shcokwave> regreso
<Shcokwave> pesné q se caia el internet
<Shcokwave> guampa:  hablamos ahora
<Shcokwave> saludos
<Shcokwave> Decepticonsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<waflessnet> o/
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
<Luis_5> hola  buenass
<Luis_5> tardes
<Luis_5> alguien  para una  pregunta  de  office impress ??
 * hbautista is back (gone 00:53:05)
<^Machista^> tengo una conexion adhoc entre ubuntu linux y una tableta con android ... el caso es que aveces me deja navegar internet desde la tableta y aveces no, apesar de que hay comunicacion adhoc ...
<^Machista^> he visto el tx-excesive-retries en la tableta y me muestra un valor que se incrementa a cada consulta .... lo curioso es que estoy a solo 2 metros del PC.
<^Machista^> asi que por distancia no es el porblema.
<^Machista^> ademas la link quality en la tableta me muestra 5/5  osea excelente
<mimecar> tienes dos tarjetas de red?
<^Machista^> tengo un PC con dos trajetas wifi y una tableta con wif
<mimecar> has unido las conexiones de las dos tarjetas?
<^Machista^> en el PC recibo internet con una tarjeta wifi interna y envio/recibo en red adhoc con una tarjeta wifi usb.
<^Machista^> si, con itables estan enlazadas para compatir internet
<mimecar> por qué estas haciendo una red adhoc si la tableta se puede conectar a internet usando wifi?
<^Machista^> porque el router esta un poco lejano y la tableta no se conecta.
<^Machista^> asi que como solucion hago una puente
<mimecar> modifica el canal que usa el router
<^Machista^> ya lo intente ... pero igual ...
<ivedci89> que te paso ^Machista^
<ivedci89> ?
<ivedci89> he llegado tarde al canal
<^Machista^> solo quiero hacer que una tableta con android se comunique adhoc con un PC con linux
<ivedci89> y no te conecta?
<^Machista^> el caso es que aveces la tableta me deja navegar por internet y aveces no ... aunque haya conexion adhoc todo el tiempo
<mimecar> el problema no es la conexión ad hoc
<ivedci89> a mi me pasa siempre y dependia del disp wireless que usaba para hacer el adhoc si me conectaba o no
<ivedci89> tal vez son los  rx tx
<^Machista^> la conexion aparece adhoc tanto en la tableta como en el PC ....
<ivedci89> proba bajar el MTU
<^Machista^> en la tableta los tx excesive retries se incrementan a cada rato ..
<ivedci89> no se... para mi son pequeños fallos del driver de linux, porque no puede ser que con algunos dispositivos me funcionaba y otros no
<^Machista^> en el PC o en la tableta o en ambos???
<^Machista^> y que valor deberia tener en mtu??
<ivedci89> por ejemplo ath9k no funcionaba como dador de conexion, en cambio el rt81xx si me andaba
<ivedci89> proba con uno bajo tipo 200 o 500
<ivedci89> no recuerdo bien porque hace mucho estudie eso, pero creo que lo comun era 1xxx
<ivedci89> ahora pregunto ... alguien sabe cómo recuperar el anillo de claves? pues he cambiado mi clave de usuario y ahora "La contraseña que usa para iniciar sesion en su equipo ya no coincide con la contraseña de su deposito de claves de inicio de sesion"
<ivedci89> he probado con varias contraseñas de las que yo usaba pero creo hay una que es y no recuerdo
<mimecar> si no recuerdas la contraseña del deposito de claves
<mimecar> lo tienes complicado
<ivedci89> paso asi mimecar tenia password A y todo funcionaba
<ivedci89> me di cuenta que no me era fiel esa contraseña y la cambie una noche... a contraseña B. al dia siguiente no recordaba B, entonces entré como root e hice # passwd user .... puse la contraseña C y estoy con C entrando...
<ivedci89> no recuerdo la B
<ivedci89> por mucho que haga memoria no la se
<mimecar> pon la contraseña original
<ivedci89> claro acabo de hacerlo estoy en A ahora y de todos modos me aparece el cuadro de dialogos pidiendo desbloquear el deposito
<mimecar> si has cambiado la contraseña de A y B
<mimecar> y el sistema ha actualizado la del deposito, ahora tu deposito tiene la contraseña B
<ivedci89> eso es lo que parece..
<ivedci89> pero no recuerdo B
<mimecar> tendrás que reiniciar el deposito
<mimecar> perdiendo todo
<ivedci89> hay modo de puhhf
<mimecar> si la contraseña B es la que está para el cifrado, no
<ivedci89> creo que haré meditacion para extraer de mis pocas neuronas ese recuerdo
<mimecar> tendrás 2 o 3 contraseñas guardadas..
<danthe100> alguien tiene controlador de audio IDT????
<danthe100> alguien???
<GridCube> nop
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-28
<manuntero> dddddlll
<alambre> irssi
<alambre> irssi
 * xoan buenas
<euax> Buenos días a todos.
<euax> Sabe alguien como hacer un /LIST -MIN 50 por ejemplo en el irssi?
<euax> o como ver los parámetros de /LIST o la ayuda..., por favor?
<ese> /msg alis help
<ese> euax,
<euax> :) thank u
<euax> pruebo
<ese> /msg alis LIST * -min 50
<euax> 19:28 <euax> LIST -MIN 50
<euax> 19:28 -alis(alis@services.)- Invalid option 50
<euax> :)
<euax> ese: casi :)
<euax> -min <n>: minimum users in channel
<euax> serán las mayus....veamos
<euax> ./msg alis LIST * -min 50  -> solucionado :) gracias ese
<mmestre> Buenos días
<mmestre> Tengo un problema con un equipo recién instalado, ubuntu 12.04 actualizado (kernel incluido) a 12.04.3
<mmestre> no logré encontrarlo googleando
<mmestre> el tema es así, si hacés ping desde cualquier equipo a ese en particular, el equipo no responde
<mmestre> ahora, hacés ping desde ese equipo (pongamosle A) a otro (pongamosle B) y no solo funciona
<mmestre> sino que a partir de ese momento
<mmestre> el ping que hagas, desde ese momento, de B a A responde
<mmestre> pero antes no
<mmestre> alguna idea
<mmestre> ?
<ese> tienes alguna regla de iptables? : sudo iptables -L
<mmestre> no soy muy bueno leyendo reglas de iptables, pero creo que no
<mmestre> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<mmestre> target     prot opt source               destination
<mmestre> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<mmestre> target     prot opt source               destination
<mmestre> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<mmestre> target     prot opt source               destination
<ese> para la otra vez usa paste
<ese> !paste mmestre
<kubot> mmestre: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ese> si vaz a pegar mas de 3 lineas aca, para que no te silencie el robot
<mmestre> ok, gracias
<mmestre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6489431/
<ese> ok, veamos, no estoy en ubuntu ahora, pero dices que despues de recibir un ping ya puedes hacer pings? ahora prueba antes de hacer tu primer ping si tienes ip resuelto, con ifconfig -a
<ese> osea, re-crea todo hasta el momento que vaz a hacer tu ping afuera, si es posible reinicia la maquina y fijate si ipconfig -a ya te agarro IP
<ese> antes de hacer el ping ejecuta eso y mira si tienes alguna ip ya asignada a tu maquina
<mmestre> sí, cualquier equipo (todos tienen ip asignada)
<mmestre> no puede hacer ping a este equipo en particular, hasta que el equipo les haga ping a ellos primero
<mmestre> y digo ping, por decir ping, pero no logro ninguna conexión a ese equipo hasta que ese equipo se conecte al equipo donde estoy primero
<ese> fijate si tienes ip asignada en ese equipo, usa ifconfig -a
<mmestre> me conecto a todos los equipos por ssh, así que sí, tienen ip asignada
<ese> es una maquina virtual?
<mmestre> ejemplo:
<mmestre> sudo ifconfig -a
<mmestre> [sudo] password for sub1:
<mmestre> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:fc:f5:94:e2
<mmestre>           inet addr:192.168.2.232  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<ese> !paste mmestre
<kubot> mmestre: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ese> y no uses sudo para ifconfig -a
<ese> ifconfig -a a secas
<mmestre> a ver ahora?
<mmestre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6489453/
<mmestre> este era el paste que quise enviar
<mmestre> estoy reiniciando el equipo en cuestión
<ese> reinicia la maquina y el primer comando que ejecutas seria sudo ifconfig -a  y dime si tiene ip asignada el equipo
<mmestre> ok
<mmestre> tenías razón, me tomó el ifconfig -a sin sudo, pero sí tiene ip
<ese> haz un ping yahoo.com
<mmestre> un seg
<mmestre> responde ok
<ese> mmestre, ping 192.168.2.255
<mmestre> devuelve: Do you want to ping broadcast?
<ese> mmestre, ping -B 192.168.2.255
<ese> o pongale Yes si le da la opcion
<mmestre> -B me devuelve lo mismo, la opción es -b
<mmestre> lo lancé y está pingueando ok
<ese> mmestre, ping -b 192.168.2.255
<ese> ok, bien
<ese> ahora ping una maquina de esas que dice que no responde
<mmestre> ok
<mmestre> sigue sin responder, pero un min
<mmestre> desde cualquier otro equipo, el ping -b me envía por broadcast a varias ip el ping
<mmestre> sin embargo, el equipo con comportamiento extraño sólo lo envía a la ip 192.168.2.1
<ese> que ip estas ping y no le responde?
<mmestre> desde cualquier equipo, pongamosle 2.231/232/233/234 a 192.168.2.204
<mmestre> el 2.204 (el que hace broadcast a únicamente la ip 2.1) puede hacer ping a todos los equipos
<ese> en 192.168.2.204 entra y pastebin un ifconfig -a
<mmestre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6489533/
<ese> en ese equipo 2.204 pastebin un sudo iptables -L
<mmestre> mismo resultado anterior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6489540/
<ese> hmm no veo nada malo, ecepto que esa 2.204 se conecta por wifi y la otra por ethernet
<ese> excepto*
<ese> pero no deveria de afectar en nada
<mmestre> opino igual
<ese> puedes comunicarte de la pc a la wifi otra sin problemas?
<guampa> mmestre: 192.168.2.1 es un router?
<mmestre> si
<guampa> es ahi donde se estan filtrando los broadcasts en una direccion entonces
<guampa> las respuestas tal vez pasan entre una y otra red, pero de wifi a ethernet no
<guampa> (las solicitudes, digo que no)
<mmestre> perdón, no entendí muy bien
<mmestre> es el router el que está bloqueando las solicitudes desde la ethernet a la wifi?
<guampa> al reves, de ethernet a wifi llega el request al broadcast
<guampa> eso lo corroboraste
<guampa> y la respuesta vuelve tambien de wifi a ethernet
<guampa> pero el request a broadcast desde wifi no pasa del router
<mmestre> exacto
<guampa> es el router entonces el que filtra
<mmestre> ok, gracias
<mmestre> a todos, especialmente a guampa y ese
<ese> me voy, señores y señoras adios.
<justmag> Alguien aqui tiene conocimientos sobre asterisk ?
<venus> :-/
<venus> +:-/
<Lindux_net> #linux-es
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-29
<renar> hola amigos, estoy intentando grabar el .iso de xubuntu, pesa 834 MB, el tema es que lo quiero grabar en un dvd y me dice disco incorrecto, lo quiero grabar en un cd comun y me dice espacio insuficiente.
<renar> como lo grabo? ayuda plis
<SkavenXXI> DVD o en una unidad USB... obviamente, en un CD (normal) no te cabe
<renar> pero en dvd no me deja
<AlexLikeRock> ubuntu espia a sus  usuario
<AlexLikeRock> http://www.muylinux.com/2013/10/29/big-brother-2013-mark-shuttleworth-ubuntu
<euax> Buenos días a todos.
 * xoan buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<Xago> Hola, buenos dias... quién estuvo en el mundo Microsoft cuando, en aquella época se podían hacer páginas web con Front-Page? Donde no se requería programar y levantabas un sitio web con facilidad y obtenías un resultado descente y rápido?
<Xago> Cuál es la herramienta en Ubuntu que haga eso hoy, pero con html5?
<Xago> estoy intentando con BlueGriffon, pero ni siquiera me permite hacer ajustes al tamaño de letras :(
<ivedci89> hola, ubuntu 13 tarda demasiado en iniciar sesion... me pueden aconsejar que hacer para que cargue la sesion más a priori? recuerdo que antes no era tan lento para arrancar, cuando tenia la version 10 o 12... he aqui un ps -A   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6493923/
<Xago> cuál era la aplicación en ubuntu que me permite usar la huella dactilar para desbloquear la laptop?
<zerick> !openvpn
<kubot> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<zerick> !vpn
<kubot> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<zerick> pensé que este bot era hispanohablante XD
 * xoan buenas
<Xago> hola muchachos...quiero instalar DNIe en mi laptop...pero no me reconoce un driver
<Xago> he seguido las instrucciones de este sitio http://bitplanet.es/manuales/3-linux/324-instalar-lector-dnie-en-ubuntu-1210.html
<Xago> tengo la versión 13.04
<Xago> será por eso?
<Xago> Validity Sensors, Inc (0x138a) VFS5011 Fingerprint Reader (0x11), me aparece en el listado del Fingerprint GUI 1.05 recien instalado y Devices: No Devices Found! :(
<arielsanflo> no puedo instalar google earth
<arielsanflo> en ubuntu 13.10
<arielsanflo> x64
<kurama10> que error te marca
<kurama10> ?
<arielsanflo> dise que falta
<kurama10> ??
<arielsanflo> falta ia32-lbs
<arielsanflo> dependencias insatisfechas
<kurama10> a pues ahi esta la respuesta
<kurama10> tu solito te contestaste
<kurama10> :D
<arielsanflo> ia32-libs
<arielsanflo> trate de instalarlo pero no encuentor ese paquete
<kurama10> ia32-libs-multiarch ia32-libs
<kurama10> estas con la consola o con el gestor de paquetes grafico ?
<kurama10> abre una terminal o consola y luego haces lo siguiente
<arielsanflo> con la terminal
<kurama10> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<kurama10> ya actualizaste tu sistema
<arielsanflo> yes
<kurama10> haz un apt-cache search ia32
<kurama10> bueno me voy
<arielsanflo> gracias
<kurama10> buen fin de semana a todos
<arielsanflo> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2013-11-30
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, cómo estan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguien sabe que puerto usa el escritorio remoto de ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gracias
<CarlosNeyPastor> El objetivo es abrir un puerto en el router para ingresar al escritorio remoto desde fuera de la red
<guampa> CarlosNeyPastor: seguramente el estandar de VNC, tcp/5900
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias
<arielsanflo> 5900 o el 80
<arielsanflo> hasta donde se
<arielsanflo> saben si ubuntu 13.10
<arielsanflo> necesita de colocarle algo para que actualize x32 y x64
<vipintruder> CarlosNeyPastor: Una cosa que debes tener en cuenta al habilitar la compartición del escritorio en Ubuntu es deshabilitar la opción de seguridad "Debe confirmar cada acceso a éste equipo", de lo contrario tendrías que darle a permitir cada vez que intentes conectarte, cosa que no podrás hacer si estas en remoto ;P
<vipintruder> y habilitar el uso de contraseña claro !
<CarlosNeyPastor> si eso lo he configurado
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy usando no ip
<CarlosNeyPastor> me da que la pagina no es valida
<vipintruder> pero tienes que conectarte con un cliente VNC, no con el navegador.
<vipintruder> lo aclaro por si acaso.
<CarlosNeyPastor> hago un cliente con remmina
<CarlosNeyPastor> un cliente vnc
<CarlosNeyPastor> no?
<vipintruder> si
<arielsanflo> necesitas un tutorial?
<arielsanflo> te lo paso o ya no es necesario
<vipintruder> lo puedes probar en local, pones 127.0.0.1 el la dirección y lo pruebas... no te asustes que se vera la pantalla como un pozo sin fin, luego cierras la ventana y ya.
<arielsanflo> http://planetubuntu.es/post/escritorio-remoto-en-ubuntu-parte-i
<vipintruder> los 2 programas (el server y el cliente) vienen por defecto en ubuntu.
<arielsanflo> como me puedo conectar al servidor de ubuntu
 * Basque ZzZz
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
<ivedci89> hola, hay modo de hacer que al cambiar de usuario en ubuntu, no se detenga el sonido de mi sesion?
<mimecar> es el comportamiento correcto ese
<ivedci89> aunque sea muy correcto, hay modo de restringirlo?
<plops> ivedci89: Si, claro! Utilizas una grabado o un equipo de sonido!
<mimecar> como no lances la música con algún servicio me parece que no
<ivedci89> "servicio"
<ivedci89> ¿?
<mimecar> servicio / demonio
<plops> Los servicios son demonios
<ivedci89> si pero que tipo de demonio es reproductor!¿?¿' raro eso he!
<plops> por lo regualar
<flypp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417647&s=71d2ab61aeb90a56b7c0c680fd6cd7f4
<plops> flypp: tiene toda la razon!
<ivedci89> jaja
<ivedci89> lo leeré
<ivedci89> despues de traducir
<ivedci89> _:
<successus> salud
<lrnnt> Hola. Tengo instalada la última versión de Ubuntu. He instalado VirtualBox y cuando inicio una máquina virtual (sea la ISO del SO que sea), me dice que hay un problema porque la aceleración de "hardware" aceleración por hardware VT-x/AMD-v no está en mi sistema. Lo he buscado, y me dice que cambie una cosa en la BIOS, pero no lo veo en la BIOS. ¿Qué hago? Soy nuevo en GNU Linux, por cierto.
<mimecar> virtualbox puede funcionar aunque tu sistema no tenga hardware de aceleración
<mimecar> desactiva esa opción y te funcionará (más lento)
<lrnnt> No puedo acceder a Configuración > Sistema > Aceleración (la última pestaña está deshabilitada)
<cousteau> creo que el VBox de repositorios no tiene lo de aceleración hardware
<cousteau> tendrás que instalarte el paquete de los "extras" de VBox
<mimecar> la diferencia entre la versión libre y la privativa es el soporte de usb2
<mimecar> comprueba si tu procesador y la bios admiten virtualización
<cousteau> no me acuerdo cómo se llama...  es gratis, pero me parece que no se puede distribuir directamente con Ubuntu por tema de licencia, así que hay que bajárselo aparte
<cousteau> ¿o eran los Guest Additions lo que había que instalar (en el virtualizado)?
<mimecar> la versión privativa tiene limitado el usb2 en la máquina virtual
<mimecar> lrnnt, ya que preguntas sería interesante que participaras en la conversación
<lrnnt> estoy viendo a ver, mimecar
<lrnnt> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/160286#.UppYkUOMwYz
<lrnnt> No tengo ni idea.....xD
<mimecar> en la bios has visto si hay alguna opción de virtualización?
<lrnnt> no he visto ninguna opción en la BIOS
<lrnnt> pero voy a entrar otra vez a ver
<mimecar> entonces lo más probable es que no puedas usar aceleración por hardware
<mimecar> ¿cuanto tiempo tiene tu ordenador?
<lrnnt> comprobado
<lrnnt> de nuevo
<lrnnt> no tengo la opción
<mimecar> desactiva la aceleración hardware y te funcionará
<lrnnt> mi ordenador tiene ya sus años, pero concretamente no lo sé, porque es uno que iban a tirar pero me lo quedé y un conocido lo arregló
<lrnnt> pero dónde? la pestaña donde podría hacerlo está deshabilitada
<mimecar> cuando creas una máquina virtual te tiene que dejar deshabilitar la aceleración hardware
<lrnnt> pues no me deja en Sistema > Aceleración
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de virtualbox estas usando?
<lrnnt> 4.3.2
<lrnnt> Ayuda, porfis
<lrnnt> He desinstalado Virtualbox e instalado de nuevo. Me pone en versión: virtualbox-qt 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.5
<mimecar> ¿has reinstalado con una versión más antigua?
<mimecar> ¿qué procesador tienes en el ordenador?
<lrnnt> He instalado la versión que está en el centro de software de Ubuntu
<mimecar> esa versión es más antigua
<lrnnt> 64 bits
<mimecar> eso es la arquitectura
<mimecar> qué procesar tiene el equipo
<lrnnt> he puesto sudo lshw
<lrnnt> pero me salen muchos datos
<lrnnt> qué es de todo?
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dependiendo de los recursos de tu equipo, te puede ir lenta la máquina virtual
<mimecar> sin aceleración hardware
<lrnnt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6501402/
<mimecar> en una consola => cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(vmx|svm)'
<mimecar> si te sale una respuesta, la CPU admite virtualización
<lrnnt> sin respuesta
<mimecar> entonces la CPU no lo admite
<mimecar> http://ark.intel.com/es-es/products/42925/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4500-1M-Cache-2_30-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<mimecar> podrás en todo caso ejecutar la máquina virtual sin aceleración hardware
<mimecar> quita la versión que has puesto de ubuntu y descarga la última versión de Oracle
<mimecar> 4.3.4
<lrnnt> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.4/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.4-91027~Ubuntu~raring_amd64.deb
<mimecar> estas usando ubuntu 13.04?
<lrnnt> ah, error mío
<lrnnt> en la consola me pone que tengo la versión 12.04.3
<lrnnt> pero ahora me pregunto...
<lrnnt> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ("Precise Pangolin")  i386 |  AMD64
<lrnnt> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ("Lucid Lynx")  i386 |  AMD64
<lrnnt> ¿cuál de las 2 descargo?
<mimecar> estas silenciado durante un par de minutos por pegar tanto texto en el canal
<mimecar> usa pastebin cuando quieras poner mucho texto
<mimecar> si sabes la versión que tienes instalada, descagra la que corresponda a esa versión
<flypp> lrnnt, qué procesador tienes?
<flypp> vale, ya lo he visto
<lrnnt> de acuerdo, pero en virtualbox.org me aparecen 2 opciones, y no sé cuál elegir: Precise Pangolin o Lucid Lynx
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu tienes
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<lrnnt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6501443/
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si tienes la 12.04
<mimecar> descarga la versión para 12.04...
<lrnnt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6501449/
<mimecar> ya lo estas descargando?
<lrnnt> En el último pastebin hay una pregunta
<mimecar> ya te he respondido en el canal
<mimecar> si tienes Ubuntu 12.04 de 64 bits descarga la versión que tiene el mismo nombre de virtualbox
<lrnnt> Virtualbox.org me pone que hay 2 opciones para mi versión de Ubuntu, la única diferencia es un nombre que pone: Precise Pangolin y Lucid Lynx. No sé cuál elegir.
<mimecar>  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ("Precise Pangolin")  i386 |  AMD64
<mimecar> tienes ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> y tu procesador es de 64 bits, la segunda
<mimecar> AMD64 = 64 bits
<lrnnt> dios! perdón, me confundí al leer. Bueno, ya la he descargado, y se abre sola con el centro de software de Ubuntu. Pero me aparece un mensaje de error: conflicto con el paquete <<virtualbox>>: <<virtualbox>>. Pero <</tmp/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.4-91027~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb>> lo proporciona mediante <<virtualbox>>
<mimecar> ¿has desinstalado la versión de ubuntu?
<lrnnt> sí
<mimecar> has descargado el archivo en /tmp ?
<lrnnt> sí
<mimecar> lo normal es que las descargas sean en tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> en cualquier caso, abre una consola, ve al directorio e instala con => sudo dpkg -i paquete.deb
<mimecar> sustituye el nombre
<lrnnt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6501539/
<mimecar> el paquete virtualbox-dkms sigue instalado
<mimecar> aún te quedan restos de virtualbox 4.1.2
<lrnnt> ¿Cómo los borro? en /opt no me aparecen
<mimecar> hazlo desde el centro de software
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema operativo vas a instalar en la máquina virtual?
<lrnnt> en el centro de software no me sale nada de virtualbox instalado
<mimecar> virtualbox-dkms
<mimecar> quitalo desde la consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-dkms
<lrnnt> Tengo intención de instalar varios SO por cuestiones de clase (Ubuntu Server, Windows Server, etc.)
<lrnnt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6501559/
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que te irán lentos
<mimecar> cuando acabes de desinstalar, instala el paquete deb que has descargado
<lrnnt> cómo de lentos? Creo que en virtualbox, lo más lento que me va en clase es Ubuntu. irónico xD
<lrnnt> ya está instalado
<mimecar> sin aceleración hardware todo el trabajo lo hace la CPU
<mimecar> después de instalar virtualbox instala las guest addition
<lrnnt> listo
<lrnnt> una vez todo hecho, voy a iniciar windows 8 y me sale este mensaje de error: Fallo al abrir una sesión para la máquina virtual Windows 8.
<lrnnt> VT-x is not available. (VERR_VMX_NO_VMX).
<mimecar> ¿creas la máquina de nuevo o estas usando la antigua?
<lrnnt> la antigua
<mimecar> crea una nueva
<lrnnt> es curioso que siga ahí después de desinstalar por completo virtualbox
<mimecar> tiene que seguir ahí
<lrnnt> por qué? la ISO sigue en el escritorio, pero desde virtualbox defino algunas características, como espacio
<mimecar> has desinstalado el programa, NO los datos del usuario
<mimecar> crea una máquina nueva y desactiva la aceleración hardware
<lrnnt> máquina creada. cómo desactivo la aceleración? la pestaña de aceleración sigue inhabilitada
<mimecar> ¿estas lanzando virtualbox con el usuario normal o con sudo?
<lrnnt> accedo gráficamente
<mimecar> cierra virtualbox
<mimecar> y renombra la carpeta oculta .virtualbox / .Virtualbox
<mimecar> la tendrás en tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> con control + h verás las carpetas ocultas en nautilus
<lrnnt> lol! mola
<lrnnt> la carpeta ya tiene la mayúscula: .VirtualBox
<lrnnt> qué hago?
<mimecar> no he leído los dos últimos minutos
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado la configuración de virtualbox?
<lrnnt> <lrnnt> la carpeta ya tiene la mayúscula: .VirtualBox
<mimecar> esa carpeta es la que tienes que renombrar para reiniciar la configuración
<lrnnt> le pongo la .V minúscula?
<mimecar> tiene que tener otro nombre
<lrnnt> le he puesto .miVirtualBox
<lrnnt> cómo sigo?
<mimecar> abre de nuevo virtualbox
<mimecar> no te tiene que salir la máquina virtual de antes
<lrnnt> Así es. Creo otra máquina virtual y... TACHÁN La aceleración por hardware VT-x/AMD-V no se encuentra en su sistema. Algunos sistemas invitados (por ejemplo, OS/2 o QNX) requieren esta funcionalidad y no podrán iniciar sin ella.
<mimecar> ¿lo has desactivado al crear la máquina virtual o no te deja?
<lrnnt> sigo teniendo inhabilitada la pestaña de aceleración, así que he iniciado simplemente
<lrnnt> vamos, que no me va
<mimecar> si no te deja deshabilitar la opción, estoy sin ideas
<mimecar> virtualbox puede funcionar sin aceleración hardware, siempre que lo desactives
<lrnnt> u.u
<lrnnt> en Windows era más simple todo D:
<lrnnt> Bueno, gracias por la ayuda, llevo un buen rato estorbándote XD
<lrnnt> hay algún comando para ver qué entorno gráfico tengo?
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-01
<Fistro-> hola
<Fistro-> panda de maricones
<SkavenXXI> calla, windosero de mierda
<Fistro-> yo te conozco escoria
<SkavenXXI> lo dudo piltrafa
<Fistro-> sí analfabestia
<Fistro-> del hispano
<Fistro-> con ese puto nick asqueroso
<SkavenXXI> me salió en el bollicao
<Fistro-> y te untaba el ojete con el cromo aceitoso
<Fistro-> jaja
<SkavenXXI> ohú como te pones xD
<ese> dos mas que muerden el polvo
<MegaKush> hola alguien dispuesto a prestar ayuda?
<diaugd> Buenas, disculpen hay alguna diferencia entre los repos de 64 y 32 o solo varia el kernel?? (veo que a fin de cuentas la direccion del repo es el mismo en los dos casos)
<mimecar> cambian todos los paquetes
<diaugd> a pesar de tener el mismo url de repositorios??
<mimecar> sí
<diaugd> el mismo slecciona segun el arch
<diaugd> ya veo
<diaugd> gracias mimecar!!!
<successus> salud
<successus> voy a dejar un post del foro a ver si alguien supiera como solucionarlo :P
<successus> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/182528
<successus> gracias
<flypp> successus, tienes algún módulo de intel cargado?
<successus> jummmm
<successus> pues no lo sé la verdad
<flypp> lsmod | grep -i intel
<successus> gracias
<successus> creo entender que solo los del sonido, voy a subirlo a pastebin
<successus> http://pastebin.com/rrGXHAg2
<MrTulias> successus, ¿no te sirve el driver de ati que trae ubuntu? A mi se me quedaba la pantalla en negro cuando le metí los privativos (en espacial con el módulo de actualizaciones)
<successus>  se me queda en negro de las dos formas
<successus> con el que trae ubuntu y con el de la web mas actualizado
<successus> tu despues de instalar los de la web de AMD escribistes sudo amdconfig --initial -f ?
<successus> antes de reiniciar
<guampa> successus: y porque no usas el driver libre?
<guampa> ya no esta tan malo como hace un par de años
<successus> es el que estoy usando pero la diferencia con el privado en 3D es muy grande aun
<successus> si le pongo el ultimo kernel y los ultimos mesa gana mucho pero aun se queda corto en comparacion
<successus> ahora con el kernel 3.13 creo que le ponian soporte hdmi a las ati
<MrTulias> ¿Has quitado todo lo de fglrx? Es lo que me dio problemas http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180068
<guampa> yo estoy usando el libre con el ultimo kernel y es via hdmi
<guampa> pero igual hdmi hace como dos años que lo tiene
<guampa> igual en 3d esta en 80% en algunos juegos ya
<successus> en alguno puede ser
<successus> puede ser no, en alguno es
<successus> pero hay otros que se quedan bastante cortos como el trine 2
<successus> MrTulias, voy a echarle un ojo, gracias
<successus> dices esto verdad
<successus> sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<successus> apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<successus> ademas de eso tambien borre la carpeta de /etc/ati
<MrTulias> Como verás mi conocimiento es casi nulo, pero el problema se parece, creo. Si quitaste ati habrás quitado el módulo de ubuntu, supongo
<GridCube> que paso?
<successus> GridCube, al instalar los fglrx cuando reincio en la pantalla del log in se apaga la pantalla del portatil
<successus> y la unica forma de ver las X es poniendo un cable vga a un monitor
<successus> MrTulias, al desinslarlo se quita, no tengo el modulo cargado
<GridCube> mmmhm
<successus> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/182528
<GridCube> successus, cuando decis que la pantalla se apaga tampoco podes llegar a una tty?
<successus> nop
<successus> se apaga apaga
<successus> xD
<successus> en verdad está funcionando porque puedo poner la contraseña y arranca el sistema etc etc
<successus> pero la pantalla está como si cerrases la tapa del portatil, totalmente apagada
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> parece que está enviando el video a la otra pantalla
<successus> ese log lo hice con el VGA conectado
<successus> podria hacer una copia sin el vga a ojo si conecto un tty y hago una copia a ciegas xD
<GridCube> proba llegar a una tty y pone xrandr --query
<GridCube> fijate que outputs tenes y pone asi: xrandr --output VGA1 --primary
<GridCube> o el que sea en ves de vga1
<successus> gracias, dame un segundo que los reinstale, que estoy con los radeon
<GridCube> successus, tambien podes probar algo mas facil
<GridCube> usa las teclas FN
<successus> lo probe
<GridCube> tal ves esta ciclado a apagar el monitor
<successus> y nada
<GridCube> bueno xrandr solo va a funcionar cuando tengas una sesion de x corriendo
<successus> es un problema que llevo de tiempo atras en verdad, desde el driver 13.1 no hay manera que funcione ninguno
<successus> todos hacen lo mismo
<GridCube> successus, http://superuser.com/questions/546069/setting-primary-monitor-in-ubuntu-without-xrandr
<successus> reinicio
<successus> :P
<successus> perdone las molestias
<successus> ya estoy
<successus> si quiere le puedo hacer una foto
<successus> si le da el flash yo creo que se grabara la foto, en verdad imagen tiene, lo que está el "led" que ilumina apagado
<successus> LVDS connected primary 1280x768+0+0
<successus> CRT1 connected 1280x768+0+0
<successus> GridCube, aqui tiene por si le sirve http://pastebin.com/U3N4jqTG
<GridCube> successus, supongo que LVDS es la pantalla
<GridCube> proba xrandr --output LVDS --primary
<GridCube> y desconecta el vga
<GridCube> igual dice que es primary
<GridCube> podes ciclar los modos de pantalla ahora que esta conectado el vga
<GridCube> ?
<successus> hace un extraño pero no llega a encenderse la iluminacion trasera de la pantalla
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> ati no tiene un panel de control?
<successus> lo tiene
<successus> pero no se a que se refiere con ciclar los modos de pantalla
<GridCube> si apretas la tecla FN con el boton que cicla los modos de pantalla
<GridCube> lo apretas un monton de veces tiene que tener 4 modos, monitor interno, monitor externo, pantallas extendidas, pantallas en espejo
<successus> funciona perfecto
<successus> pero la pantalla del portatil sigue apagada
<GridCube> nusep
<successus> si la ilumino con el flash del movil se ve el xchat que está detras, pero sin iluminacion trasera
<successus> en vredad hay imagen
<successus> lo que no está retroiluminada
<successus> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gpaeuupt7w215r0/IMG_20131201_175125.jpg
<successus> como puede ver tiene imagen, lo que no estça retroiluminada
<vipintruder> successus: Para ese problema hay 2 opciones, una tonta y otra no. La tonta es que le des brillo con la combinacion de teclas del teclado. La otra es que se te ha quemado o roto el tubo fluorecente que esta en a lo lardo de la parte inferior de la pantalla (dentro de la pantalla), pero es reparable, con paciencia y el repuesto.
<vipintruder> *largo
<successus> vipintruder, muchas gracias, pero la cosa es que con el driver libre si que funciona
<successus> con el radeon no
<successus> me da que es un bug del driver y tendria que contactar directamente con amd
<vipintruder> ok, llegue tarde y me perdi todo lo anterior, solo vi la foto y he respondido.
<successus> gracias de todas formas ^^
<successus> con el driver 13.1 si que va bien, pero 200mil bugs en juegos
<successus> retroiluminacion en ingles es black light?
<successus> backlight?
<MrTulias> successus, si es cosa del brillo igual te sirve http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Brillo, si es del driver me sirvió http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<successus> a ver
<successus> :O
<successus> muchisimas gracias
<successus> puede que con el primero lo solucione
<successus> vuelvo en cero, muchisimas gracias :D
<successus> listo, voy a probar
<successus> mas gente con el mismo problema http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=939
<successus> joer
<mimecar> por qué no usas el driver libre?
<successus> porque rinde mejor el privado en 3D
<mimecar> rendirá más el privativo, pero también tiene bugs
<successus> eso no lo niego
<successus> reinicio
<successus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187918 :_(
<successus> nada es cosa del driver, hasta que no lo apañen no hay nada que hacer
<successus> muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda con el driver amd, ya les deje un tiket en su foro a ver si en el próximo beta lo solucionan o en alguno de los siguientes
<solcyto> hola necesito ayuda alguien me puede ayudar?
<jonne> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<successus> solcyto, que problema tienes?
<solcyto> hola, quiero poner para charlar con mia amigo y nose como hacer
<solcyto> q red toco
<solcyto> tiene q ser en español
<successus> quieres entrar a otra red? por xchat?
<solcyto> sipi
<successus> sabes que red es?
<successus> hispano, chatzona...
<solcyto> no se
<successus> de donde eres?
<solcyto> de san vicente bs. as
<solcyto> y vs?
<successus> bs?
<successus> si fueras de españa casi seguro sería el hispano
<successus> sinceramente con la informacion que me das poco se puede hacer
<successus> pero seria tan simple como /server XXXXXXXXXX y una vez ahi para entrar en el canal /j #CANAL
<solcyto> q hago?
<solcyto> donde pongo eso?
<successus> se fue :S
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-24
<NePtUnO> tengo que instalar unos drivers de una grafica con un archivo  .run entro como root en consola pero no recuerdo el comando para ejecutarlo
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> De la última actualización de Ubuntu, apareció un problema algo grave.
<MarioMey> Ubuntu 14.04, la actualización fue de hará... 2 días.
<MarioMey> Tengo Nvidia, corriendo el driver privativo, ya que uso 3D.
<MarioMey> Cuestión que, abriendo Blender (el programa que uso), desaparecieron miles de cosas de la UI de Blender. Casi inusable. Y, en la terminal, tengo el error:
<MarioMey> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<MarioMey> Corrí un par de juegos: SuperTuxKart: no muestra nada de nada, durante el juego (el menú sí).
<MarioMey> TuxRacer: no aparece el piso.
<MarioMey> Mame: no anda nada.
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien tiene idea de qué pasó acá?
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien usó apt-undo?=
 * merrick  emos días...
<breolin> buenas
<breolin> ¿Alguien me podria ayudar?, mi ubuntu 14.04 desde hae unos días bloquea la conexión a mail.live.com (el correo de hotmail), pero en cambio si que puedo acceder al panel de configuración del mismo. ¿Alguna idea?
<breolin> hola=
<ivedci89-desktop> holaç
<breolin> me podrias echar un cable con una duda?
<ivedci89-desktop> pregunta directamente
<breolin> ¿Alguien me podria ayudar?, mi ubuntu 14.04 desde hae unos días bloquea la conexión a mail.live.com (el correo de hotmail), pero en cambio si que puedo acceder al panel de configuración del mismo. ¿Alguna idea?
<ivedci89-desktop> prueba otro navegador web... si te ocurre lo mismo, es microsoft el culpable..
<breolin> nada, desde otros navegadores igual
<breolin> la coña es que hasta hace un par de dias iba todo perfecto
<ivedci89-desktop> que instalas en estos ultimos dos días?
<breolin> y misteriosamente a
<breolin> https://account.live.com
<breolin> si me deja
<breolin> nada, no instale nada ultimamente, ese es el problema
<ivedci89-desktop> ok el reclamo microsoft.com entonces...ajjaja
<breolin> jajja, que decepción me estoy llevando la verdad xd
<breolin> para una cosa que me gustaba de ellos jaj
<ivedci89-desktop> che yo pude entrar
<ivedci89-desktop> hice clic en el link que me has pasado...
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces luego en el navegador solo cambie de account a mail y entre al correo de mi hotmail
<ivedci89-desktop> https://blu172.mail.live.com/default.aspx
<breolin> voy a probar
<ivedci89-desktop> son muy putos, porque desde account, no hay ni un link ni boton que te lleve al mail, y eso confunde hasta a los programadores...
<breolin> pero con eso te sale el panel de administracion
<breolin> no para leer y escribir correos
<breolin> pues eso, jaja, es lo que yo decia
<ivedci89-desktop> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<ivedci89-desktop> http://imagebin.org/324525 breolin
<breolin> hay que fastidiarse
<breolin> meti la url que tu empleas en esa imagen y.... esta cargando eternamente por el momento
<ivedci89-desktop> uhhh
<ivedci89-desktop> tenes face?
<breolin> si
<breolin> ived?
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi es que justo llego cliente... ya estopy con vos
 * Cr4K3N saluda
<tavooca> hola amigos un canal sobre vim en espanol
<tavooca> me tengo que cambiar de server?
<[|HuGO|]> hola hay alguien?
<kurama10> wenas wenas
<breolin> buenas
<breolin> alguien sabra resolver este dilema
<breolin> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/186462#.VHOv-oU-M5A
<Jesse_gh> Hola a todos!
<carnau> Hola, hay alguien que use hotmail? Llevo unos días que en ningún Ubuntu de mi casa(14.10, 14,04, 13.10) puedo entrar al correo. No me pasa en Windows. He probado Firefox/Chromium y todo lo impensable. Borrado caché, cookies, cambio perfil, etc. Nada, cuando pongo usuario y contraseña, me va a una página en blanco.
<carnau> ¿Alguna idea de cómp puedo debugearlo?
<NeoOverClocked> no has probado thunderbird?
<NeoOverClocked> carnau
<carnau> La idea era entrar por web, básicamente porque no soy yo el que entra, sino mis padres
<carnau> y me va a costar enseñarles algo nuevo
<carnau> para ellos la solución es volver a Windows, pero quiero ver si puedo dar con la solución antes de llegar al extremo
<carnau> NeoOverClocked
<NeoOverClocked> mmm
<NeoOverClocked> dices que no entra a hotmail?
<NeoOverClocked> carnau
<carnau>  NeoOverClocked si, no lo he conseguido. Ni hotmail.com ni outlook.com
<carnau> Vaya, encontré esto: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=680946e19217d4e819fb378586ea471f&p=5274456#post5274456
<NeoOverClocked> que version tienes?
<NeoOverClocked> carnau
<carnau> Las últimas 3 NeoOverClocked
<carnau> Puedo elegir, tengo 2 sobremesa y un portátil
<NeoOverClocked> digo de ubuntu
<carnau> si si, tengo 14.10, 14,04, 13.10
<NeoOverClocked> pues yo voy con la 14.04
<NeoOverClocked> y me va
<NeoOverClocked> con chromium
<NeoOverClocked> xarnau
<NeoOverClocked> carnau
<carnau> Vaya, quizá me falta algun paquete?
<NeoOverClocked> ppuede
<NeoOverClocked> miralo bien
<carnau> pues menuda historia, porque si no va en 3, a saber cómo encontrar cuál
<carnau> gracias NeoOverClocked , buscaré a ver. Ya volveré si lo consigo ;-)
<Guest79603> Hola
<Guest79603> Tengo un problema, alguien puede ayudarme?
<Lobo2> el tamaño de las ventanas no ocupan toda la pantalla en mi portatil
<Lobo2> acabo de instalar ubuntu y no entiendo que pasa, antes funcionaba bien
<Lobo2> alguna idea
<Lobo2> ¿?
<Lobo2> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Jesse_gh> Alguien usa OpenERP??? Tengo instalado este ERP en Ubuntu 12.04, quiero actualizar a 14.04 pero quiero saber si alguien lo usa y corre perfectamente en esta versión. Gracias!!!
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-25
<mokgui> como hago para bajar la musica de mule ya selecione las bajo pero no se donde buscarlas para poder pasarlas en mi pen drive
<a_> hi
<foton> hola
<foton> hola anda alguien
<foton> alguien sabe si se puede instalar cinelerra en ubuntustudio?
<jsalvia> foton Installing Cinelerra on Ubuntu Studio http://www.cyberfella.co.uk/2013/03/18/installing-cinelerra-on-ubuntu-studio/
<libertycity> buenas
<libertycity> hola
<libertycity> tengo un problema que no sé cómo resolver
<libertycity> tengo un ubuntu con varias cuentas de usuario, una para cada miembro de la familia... y el problema es que por defecto ubuntu monta las particiones/dispositivos externos en /media/nombre-de-usuario/nombre-del-dispositivo
<libertycity> el problema concretamente es que si monto la partición desde un usuario, al cambiar de usuario y querer acceder a ese misma partición, me dice que no tengo privilegios para ello...
<libertycity> no hay forma de cambiar esa forma de montar la partición por defecto? se puede hacer que se monte de manera que cualquier usuario pueda acceder a la partición/dispositivo montado?
<lobo> HOLA
<lobo> necesito ayuda
<Lobo2> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor?
<Lobo2> Hola, alguien?
<libertycity> hola
<GridCube> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<libertycity> yo aún espero a ver si el canal sabe ayudarme con mi consulta
<GridCube> !pregunta | libertycity
<kubot> libertycity: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<libertycity> pregunte anteriormente ^^
<libertycity> de hecho expuse mi caso al completo
<libertycity> pero no me importa repetirlo
<libertycity> de hecho voy a hacer un copy/paste:
<libertycity> tengo un ubuntu con varias cuentas de usuario, una para cada miembro de la familia... y el problema es que por defecto ubuntu monta las particiones/dispositivos externos en /media/nombre-de-usuario/nombre-del-dispositivo
<libertycity> el problema concretamente es que si monto la partición desde un usuario, al cambiar de usuario y querer acceder a ese misma partición, me dice que no tengo privilegios para ello...
<libertycity> no hay forma de cambiar esa forma de montar la partición por defecto? se puede hacer que se monte de manera que cualquier usuario pueda acceder a la partición/dispositivo montado?
<lobo_2> He actualizado el ubuntu y ahora las ventanas no ocupan toda la pantalla, tengo un portatil y antes se veia bien ¿que puedo hacer?
<lobo_2> actualizando los paquetes en la shell un momento se corrigio el probleam, pero al reinciar ha vuelto a estar mal
<lobo_2> estoy preguntando en san google, pero no veo que le haya pasado a nadie
<lobo_2> la barra de lanzador tambien sale desplazada, no sale donde deberia
<libertycity> básicamente.... en windows cuando se monta un pendrive, por ejemplo, una vez montado cambias de usuario y sigues pudiendo acceder al dispositivo desde el nuevo usuario
<libertycity> si se puede en windows en linux se tiene que poder más aún
<libertycity> solo necesito que el canal me explique cómo y dónde...
<lobo_2> puede ser que tenga algun fallo compiz?
<libertycity> y así aprender con ello también
<vipintruder> libertycity: Tienes que abrir el archivo /etc/fstab (como root) y buscar la partición que quieres modificar, luego le agregas:
<vipintruder> uid=xxx,gid=xxx,umask=000
<vipintruder> (Uid) = El usuario o propietario nuevo, siendo una cadena de números que conseguiremos con el comando id (Se explica a continuación)(gid) = Grupo al que pertenece el propietario, también una cadena de números(Umask) = Permisos en la partición, un "000" equivale al famoso "777" usado con el comando chroot, lo que significa permisos de lectura, escritura y ejecución)Para conocer la id y gid de el usuario, se usa el siguien
<vipintruder> Mira este link: http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/cambiar-permisos-propietario-particion-ntfs
<lobo_2> vipintruder como puedo reconfigurar el entorno unity 3d?
<lobo_2> no se si por compiz o por que, no me va bien
<libertycity> será chmod...
<lobo_2> Ç?
<lobo_2> se me lee?
<vipintruder> lobo_2: Que fallos son los que te da?
<NeoRanger> si lobo_2
<libertycity> vipintruder, el caso es que no lo tengo puesto para que se monte automáticamente (no está agregado a /etc/fstab)
<lobo_2> el fallo es que las ventanas no ocupan todo el espacio en la pantalla
<lobo_2> estan acortadas, y la barra de lanzador de aplicaciones esta desplazada a la derecha
<libertycity> y no lo tengo así porque considero que se accede más facil a la partición si se le muestra a mis usuarios como un dispositivo externo en el lanzador de aplicaciones
<libertycity> yo lo que me gustaría es cambiar la forma de montar los dispositivos/particiones de forma manual
<lobo_2> como puedo reinstalar unity?
<libertycity> para que al montarlos un usuario se monten con permisos de acceso y escritura para todos los usuarios
<libertycity> es esto posible?
<vipintruder> Has probado darle permisos 777 al directorio de montaje? (/media/ALGO)
<libertycity> el caso es que el directorio de montaje se crea al momento de montar
<libertycity> esto no lo había visto antes pero lo hace así
<libertycity> es ubuntu 14.04
<libertycity> por ejemplo al principio existía el directorio /media sin nada en su interior
<libertycity> y al montar la primera vez una partición, se crea el directorio /media/mi_usuario
<libertycity> hay alguna forma de decirle a ubuntu que cuando un usuario monte cualquier partición/dispositivo externo, lo haga de tal forma concreta que yo quiera?
<libertycity> eso es básicamente lo que me gustaría saber
<vipintruder> PAra que se monte en un directorio fijo debes modificar el /etc/fstab, mira aqui: http://lorenzland.blogspot.com.es/2008/08/montar-dispositivo-usb.html
<lobo_> Hola
<lobo_> despues de actualizar mi ubuntu ahora las pantallas no ocupan toda la pantalla solo la mitad, ¿cual puede ser el problema? y como lo puedo arreglar?
<libertycity> voy a probar a ver si funciona, gracias vipintruder
<vipintruder> ;-)
<lobo_> he probado a resetear unity y nada
<lobo_> puede ser un problema con compiz?
<lobo_> puede ser que falte algun repositorio? o que algo este en conflicto despues de la actualizacion?¿?
<lobo_> antes iba bien
<lobo_> porfavor me podeis echar una mano
<lobo_> ¿?
<vipintruder> lobo_: Has probado cambiar la resolución?
<lobo_> si,
<vipintruder> Cual es la máxima que te acepta?
<lobo_> la resolucion de pantalla esta ok, el problema son las ventanas; por ejemplo firefox no ocupa toda la pantalla
<vipintruder> ahh
<lobo_> 1280x800
<vipintruder> puedes hacer un pantallazo?
<lobo_> si
<lobo_> se puede copiar la captura aqui?
<lobo_> no se como adjuntar la foto aqui
<lobo_> file:///home/lobo/Im%C3%A1genes/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202014-11-25%2016:09:29.png
<lobo_> puede que sea un problema con compiz, pero no se
<lobo_> es que antes todo iba bien, y de repente todo son problemas...
<lobo_> vipintruder como te mando el pantallazo?
<lobo_> parece que no es problema de la gráfica, sino de alguna dependencia o algo
<lobo_> como puedo saber si falta alguna dependecia o algo?
<lobo_> voy a probar con los controladores de la grafica
<lobo_> gracias
<ivedci89> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<ivedci89> lobo_:
<lobo_> me dice que es una web atacante
<lobo_> no consigo solucionar el problema... al final tendre que quitar el ubuntu...
<lobo_> a nadie le ha pasado esto?
<lobo_> igual instalando xfce o otro entorno mas ligero lo arreglo, como era el comando para instalarlo?
<lobo_> pero para instalarlo encima de ubuntu 12:04
<lobo_> Hola¿?¿?
<lobo_> estoy empezando a desesperarme ya no se que mas probar
<lobo_> voy a probar un reinicio de unity a ver si asi se arregla esto
<lobo> nada, no hay solucion
<Guest41291> ahora se ha vuelto a desplazar la barra de la izquierda
<lObo1> Loco me voy a volver
<lObo1> jejeje
<vipintruder> Prueba reinstalar Unity: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<vipintruder> Hazlo desde una tty (control+alt+F1)
<lObo1> ok. voy a ver si así
<WyReSP> hola chicos! :D
<WyReSP>  tengo una duda, podría actualizar Ubuntu editando el source.list para quitar todos los respos q tengo actuales y poner los de Ubuntu 14.04?
<merrick> en teoria si.
<WyReSP> merrick, cómo que en teoría? xD
<WyReSP> merrick, eso significa que algo podría salir mal? jajaja
<merrick> como todo en esta vida, pero si se puede...
<merrick> cambias el nombre a todos.... y luego     sudo apt-get update
<merrick>     sudo apt-get upgrade
<merrick>     sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<merrick> y a rezar...
<merrick> sudo sed -i ‘s/qiana/rebecca/’ /etc/apt/sources.list <- asi es más rapido... cambiando qiana y rebecca por los nombres correspondientes en ubuntu.
<merrick> aunque tambien tendrias que cambiar los repositorios no oficiales que tengas instalados.
<libertycity> vipintruder, sigues por aquí?
<libertycity> probé con ese enlace que me diste... pero definitivamente no es lo que busco
<libertycity> hay algún otro fichero de configuración del montaje de unidades que no sea /etc/fstab
<libertycity> ?
<libertycity> necesito modificar la forma que tiene ubuntu de montar manualmente las unidades no añadidas al /etc/fstab
<edinjogt> hola, necesito ayuda sobre como reparar el boot loader UEFI, gracias
<jslirola> buenas a todos, alguien usa TrueCrypt?
<mimecar> jslirola, pregunta directamente
<jslirola> vale, conocéis alternativas populares y seguras?
<mimecar> no te sirve TrueCrypt?
<jslirola> sí, pero leí que cerraron el proyecto de repente y no se continua su desarrollo
<mimecar> puedes usar la última versión estable
<jslirola> ya pero en la propia página oficial en sourceforge dicen que no es seguro
<jslirola> gracias de todas formas
<mimecar> tu mismo
<mimecar> hay alternativas, otra cosa es que sean populares y seguras
<jslirola> yo no he probado otras, por eso preguntaba, es complicado saber si realmente son seguras
<mimecar> la única alternativa es veracrypt
<jslirola> voy a echarle un vistazo, gracias
<roger_35> hola
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-26
<Tiffon> nas
<libertycity> buenas
<libertycity> sigo con mi historia de ayer
<libertycity> quisiera cambiar la forma en la que ubuntu 14.04 me monta los dispositivos usb (como pendrives)
<libertycity> ayer estuve tocando el fichero /etc/fstab, y lo único que conseguí fue tener que reinstalar el sistema (por suerte toda la configuración quedó guardada en /home y no he tenido que tocar esa partición)
<libertycity> he tenido que reinstalar porque después de "toquetear" el fichero en cuestión, no me arrancaba el sistema..... decía algo como "no se ha podido montar /etc/fstab, pulse M para hacerlo manualmente o S para no montar", o algo así
<libertycity> estuve dándole a M varias veces y entrando en el fichero /etc/fstab, quitando los cambios hechos por mí y devolviendo el fichero a su estado original... pero ni aun así evité que siguiera saliendo el error al arrancar
<libertycity> por lo tanto reinstalé sin mayor problemas puesto que todo lo importante quedó guardado en /hom
<libertycity> pero sigo con lo mismo
<libertycity> el sistema me monta las unidades usb en /media/nombre_de_usuario/pendrive
<javibolibic> hola libertycity, no he seguido el hilo desde ayer y no sé de qué me hablas, ¿qué es exactamente lo que quieres hacer?
<libertycity> es evidente que esa configuración no queda registrada en /etc/fstab
<libertycity> me gustaría saber en qué fichero queda registrado para decirle a ubuntu que no me lo monte así
<libertycity> hola javibolibic, el problema es que al introducir un usb y montarlo automáticamente el sistema, como tiene que ser, me lo monta solo para ese usuario que lo ha montado en cuestión... y si acto seguido de montarlo cambio de usuario, no me deja acceder a dicho dispositivo
<libertycity> quisiera cambiar esa forma de montarlo... para que me lo monte accesible tanto de lectura y escritura para todos los usuarios
<libertycity> he cogido miedo a tocar /etc/fstab puesto que por hacerlo me ha tocado reinstalar... así que si la solución va por otro camino mejor.. xDD
<javibolibic> si cierras la sesión y vuelves a abrirla con el mismo usuario, ¿el dispositivo sigue estando montado?
<libertycity> efectivamente
<libertycity> cierro sesión y abro de nuevo, con el mismo usuario, y sigue estando montada la unidad
<libertycity> esto es un problema a resolver por parte de ubuntu
<vipintruder> libertycity: Repito lo de ayer, debes asignar un directorio específico de montaje (ej: /media/usb) y luego a dicho directorio darle permisos al grupo "users".
<libertycity> si pretende que los usuarios de windows dejen el sistema ventanas por el suyo, tiene que ponerles las cosas como mínimo igual de fáciles, no al revés
<vipintruder> El direcotrio específico de montaje lo debes asignar en el /etc/fstab.
<libertycity> a mí no me preocupa porque sé montar y hacer lo que haga falta, y aparte uso debian en mi entorno personal... pero para mi familia no puedo decirles que aprendan a hacer esto u esto otro... para eso se quedan en windows :/
<libertycity> vipintruder, eso hice ayer
<libertycity> y me tocó reinstalar el sistema para terminar el apaño
<vipintruder> No hacía falta reinstalar, dolo borrar esa línea de montaje que habías agregador en el fstab.
<libertycity> te crees que no lo hice?
<vipintruder> Seguramente no lo has hecho bién porque yo lo he probado en una virtual y va bién.
<libertycity> fui borrando línea a línea todas las nuevas que hice en /etc/fstab
<libertycity> hasta dejarlo el fichero como en su forma original
<libertycity> y aun así me daba un error al arrancar
<libertycity> créeme que lo dejé como al principio y seguía dando error al arrancar el sistema, cosa que no entiendo pues el error hacía referencia a ese fichero (/etc/fstab)
<libertycity> de todas formas, dónde pone en /etc/fstab que las unidades las monte en /media/nombre_de_usuario/pendrive?
<libertycity> yo no lo he visto
<libertycity> hay otro fichero que indique eso concretamente, la forma de montar los usb, a parte de /etc/fstab?
<vipintruder> http://ubunlog.com/montar-unidades-en-ubuntu/
<Apollo> hola
<Apollo> hay alguien ahora?
<Apollo> tengo un problema alque no le encuentro solución en la web
<libertycity> vipintruder, esa página es una de las que ojee
<libertycity> lo que te explica ese manual está claro, conectas un usb, identificas su UUID (o incluso sin eso, con el sdx o el hdx de turno), y ya.. lo configuras para que lo monte de tal forma y listo
<libertycity> es lo que hice ayer.... y ya te he contado los problemas que me dio
<libertycity> por otro lado, yo no sé ni tengo a mano todos los dispositivos que algún día se conectarán al sistema...
<libertycity> no hay forma de decirle a ubuntu, "cualquier dispositivo que te entre por ese puerto, me lo montas así. y aquí"... sin identificar y especificar la identidad del dispositivo en cuestión?
<libertycity> si es que lo único que pido es que me monte los dispositivos usb de forma general para todos los usuarios con permisos de lectura y escritura..... tal como hace el ventanas....
<libertycity> si algo tan necesario como eso hoy en día para los usuarios, no está siquiera por defecto.... como esperan quitarle usuarios a Ventanas desde Ubuntu....
<Apollo> liberty ese es el problema que yo tenía pero yo me vuelvo a mi arch,el que tengo ahora es que antes de leerme los usb al arrancar me salta grub borre a lo bestia cabreado la particion donde iva grub y ahora me salta la recuperación de grub
<Apollo> y nose que hacer este es un problema que no había tenido antes normalmente iniciaba con un usb,fromateaba todo y instalaba arch,otro ubuntu o debian lo que fuera
<Apollo> ahora no,me salta el grub de ubuntu antes y nose que hacer,alguna idea?
<Apollo> eo nada no? si estoy aqui es por que ya estoy desesperado
<libertycity> Apollo, desconozco cual es tu problema.... mi Ubuntu funciona bien, lo único que no me gusta la forma de montar las unidades usb por defecto...
<libertycity> solo me gustaría poder cambiar eso
<Apollo> bueno pues yo te explico mi problema quiero borrar ubuntu,pero al iniciar desde un usb con arch me salta el grub  de ubuntu,que puedo hacer¿?
<Apollo> ideas
<libertycity> eso es porque no has grabado bien tu usb de Arch, Apollo
<libertycity> si lo hubieras grabado bien, y suponiendo que hay configurado bien en la BIOS el arranque por usb... debería de saltarte el menú de éste antes del arranque del grub
<Apollo> esta bn grabado y configurada
<Apollo> nose que narices le pasa enserio
<Apollo> he probado el usb en mi netbook
<libertycity> has probado a arrancar ese mismo usb en otra computadora?
<libertycity> para descartar posibilidades más que nada
<jvipa5g> Hola. Haber si me podeis ayuda alguno. Actualice de la 14.04 a la 14.10 de Ubuntu (64bits). Estando en Gnome, cuando bloqueo o se bloquea la pantalla y pasa un tiempo, al desbloquearla me aparece en el escritorio una ventana que me pide la password (Authentication is required to change your own user data). Si el equipo lo he tenido bloqueado bastante tiempo, pues esta ventana se multiplica, con lo que meter claves o simplemente cerrarla es una tortura. Es
<Apollo> si libercity en mi netbook y arranca
<libertycity> pues entonces igual es problema de la BIOS de ese PC donde falla el arranque por USB
<libertycity> porque ese arranque va antes del grub
<libertycity> el grub es arrancado desde el disco duro.... y el arranque por usb va antes de arrancar el disco duro
<libertycity> luego el fallo debe ser de la BIOS, imagino
<vipintruder> libertycity: Mira el último comentario de este sitio a ver si esto te sirve: http://serverfault.com/questions/414120/how-to-get-usb-devices-to-automount-in-ubuntu-12-04-server
<libertycity> vipintruder: tiene buena pinta
<libertycity> voy a ver...
<vipintruder> Tienes que mirar los permisos del "umask=000".
<vipintruder> Perdon el 000 es el que da todos los permisos.
<vipintruder> PEGO: In contrast, a umask of 000 will make newly created directories readable, writable and descendible for everyone (the permissions will be 777). Such a umask is highly insecure and you should never set the umask to 000.
<libertycity> mi inglés es regulín
<libertycity> vamos, que el 000 da permisos como chmod 777?
<libertycity> pero no entiendo qué quieres decir con que mire eso....
<libertycity> con que la línea que dice el comentario: sudo sed 's/MOUNTOPTIONS="/MOUNTOPTIONS="user,umask=000,/' /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf .....sería suficiente?
<libertycity> *con que ponga la línea...
<libertycity> y el tercer punto no sé si lo entiendo bien.... quiere decir que entre a ese directorio y ejecute touch beeblebrox?
<[|HuGO|]> hola, pueden ayudarme?
<[|HuGO|]> hola?
<[|HuGO|]> ayuda?
<manolin> llevo dos días intentando enviar sonido por bluetooth al hifi con un recividor de audio bluetooth, lo reconoce, los emparejo pero nada. Quien me echa una mano plis?
<[|HuGO|]> alguien me puede ayudar?
<NePtUnO> [|HuGO|]: depende...deja la pregunta y alguien te responderá si se sabe la respuesta
<manolin> he llegado a la conclusión de que se debe a los driver del bluetooth targus 4.0
<[|HuGO|]> NePtUnO, tengo un HP Sleekbook b-180la que trae dolby integrado, recuerdo que en windows la calidad de sonido era potente, aca en ubuntu es deficiente.. alguna solución a eso?
<NePtUnO> [|HuGO|]: no se tio, yo no se de eso, a lo mejor alguno por ahi lo sabe, ten paciencia, yo soy un simple usuario de Linux, no soy informático ni nada
<[|HuGO|]> ok NePtUnO
<NePtUnO> aqui a veces tardan en responder porque lo leen cuando llegan, no es que estén ahora mismo leyendo el chat
<lastenga> Si buenas
<lastenga> Para una consulta
<NePtUnO> consulte usted que ya responderá alguien
<lastenga> gracias NePtUnO
<lastenga> pero ya lo solucioné. Era acerca de angstrom linux que tenía un problema con los repositorios :/ que los cambiaron
<NePtUnO> ah ok pues cojonuo
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-27
<erAbuelo> buenas
<leom33> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwRqLpyQgKw
<Guest1974> hola
<Guest1974>  auya
<Guest1974>  no logro jugar en poker estar
<Guest1974> lo instalo bien
<Guest1974> pero no conecta
<erAbuelo> nu juegues, el juego es malo
<Guest1974> ajjaja
<Guest1974> fixme:ver:GetCurrentPackageId (0x33d038 (nil)): stub
<Guest1974> fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot
<Guest1974> fixme:toolhelp:Heap32ListFirst : stub
<Guest1974> fixme:shell:SetCurrentProcessExplicitAppUserModelID L"PokerStars.Gui": stub
<Guest1974> fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (0xffffffff,1): stub
<erAbuelo> ciao
<[|HuGO|]> alguien puede decir mi nick?
<GridCube> [|HuGO|]: ?
<[|HuGO|]> otra vez por favor
<GridCube> [|HuGO|]: ?
<[|HuGO|]> gracias GridCube
<GridCube> de nada [|HuGO|]
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
<erAbuelo> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-28
<truenher0> o/,
<truenher0> como ejcuto varias ordenes sshfs pero con una sola peticion de contraseña, he usado && pero me repite la peticion de password
<roger_35> no tengo ni idea
<truenher0> roger_35, no respondas...
<ivedci89> truenher0:
<ivedci89> podes hacer que el sistema ssh no te pida contraseña nunca, mediante archivo de clave
<truenher0> como lo creo en el remoto, ivedci89 ?
<ivedci89> truenher0: ahhh bien
<ivedci89> dame medio minuto
<ivedci89> http://process-641766.webuda.com/bondades%20ssh.html
<ivedci89> te llego truenher0
<truenher0> ivedci89, muy bueno, es lo mismo para sshfs cierto?
<ivedci89> siiii
<ivedci89> me ha funcionado a mi
<ivedci89> eso es una tomboy mia.. que la meti en mi pag
<truenher0> esa es tu pagina?
<ivedci89> file:///home/ivedci/Escritorio/Linux.html
<ivedci89> no eso no eso mi local
<ivedci89> uh nada que ver para
<ivedci89> http://process-641766.webuda.com/Linux.html
<ivedci89> eso es estracto de lo que tengo... dale una vista de pájaro... y pedime que subo la nota que necesites..
<ivedci89> si truenher0.. es un host gratis
<Tiffon> nas
 * merrick  Buenos días y tal...
<superware> can someone please help me translate something to Spanish? http://pastebin.com/zefMY1Wr
<superware> nigro8b: can you please help me translate something to Spanish?
<JZA> hola como instalo un iso en un USB, se puede hacer con dd?
<renzorzons_> hola una consulta alguien sabe como utilizar el control xbox 360 inalambrico en wine
<renzorzons_> ???
<renzorzons_> holaaaaaa??
<renzorzons_> hola
<renzorzons_> alguien sabe como utilizar el control xbox 360 inalambrico en wine
<JZA> no renzorzons_
<renzorzons_> ohhhh T_T
<renzorzons_> T_T
<Guest70001> hola
<Guest70001> una pregunta instale xubuntu
<Guest70001> puedo instalar los extras restringidos de ubuntu?
<GridCube> Guest70001: si, pero tiene los suyos tambien, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<renzorzons> hola
<renzorzons> alguien sabe como utilizar el control xbox 360 inalambrico en wine
<Guest70001> pero los de ubuntu son mejores? o trae mas codecs
<GridCube> Guest70001: no creo que cambien mucho
<Guest70001> ok gracias
<GridCube> renzorzons: dependerá del juego supongo
<renzorzons> hay algina manera de comprobarlo?
<Guest70001>  sabes como extraer el rstp:// de un canal online
<GridCube> renzorzons: fijate en la entrada de appdb del juego
<renzorzons> ya probe en varios y no funciona tengo el xinput tambin
<GridCube> ni idea Guest70001
<Guest70001> para usar vlc  y  reproducirlo mejor
<renzorzons> vlcdowloader guest
<Pericles> hola
<Pericles> buenas tardes
<renzorzons> perdon downloadhelper
<renzorzons> guest
<Guest70001> otra que reproductor escoger  audaciuos o gnome player
<Pericles> alguien me puede explicar como se instala el programa cadlibre
<renzorzons> cundo el icono gira le das en opciones y copiar enlace
<renzorzons> audaciuos es bueno como reproductor lijero
<renzorzons>  tambien tiene efectos especiales como el chrystal  y super estereo que son muy buenos
<GridCube> Pericles: esta en los repos?
<renzorzons> calibre el lector de ebbok??
<renzorzons> ebook?
<Pericles> no se lo que significa
<renzorzons> como se llama tu programa??
<renzorzons> calibre??
<GridCube> Pericles: la aplicacion que queres usar esta en en ubuntu software center?
<Pericles> no lo se
<GridCube> pues buscala primero ahi
<renzorzons> para que sirve esa aplicacion??
<Pericles> soy nuevo en esto
<renzorzons> Pericles como se llama la app?
<GridCube> Pericles: simplemente abri el centro de software, busca si la aplicacion que queres usar esta en los repositorios, e instala desde ahi
<renzorzons> si es calibre el lector de libro electronico ebook en diferentes formatos como PDF abre terminal y pones
<renzorzons> sudo apt-get install calibre
<GridCube> si no está es otro problema
<Pericles> si esta
<GridCube> pues instalalo de ahi
<Pericles> pero no se
<GridCube> que no sabes?
<GridCube> una ves que lo encontraste, hace clic en "instalar"
<GridCube> eso es todo lo que necesitas
<GridCube> saber
<Pericles> me aparece lanzar aplicacion
<Pericles> elegir una aplicacion
<Pericles> pero creo que es en mi disco
<Pericles> lo he instalado desde la web con unos comandos que ponían en la página
<Pericles> gracias
 * merrick  Hi!
<ceibal> mercedes
<ceibal> hola
<ceibal> hola  como te llamas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Lopulus> hola... alguien que sepa de gimp?
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-29
<ivedci89-desktop> un poquito Lopulus
<Lopulus> ivedci89-desktop, se puede pintar un fondo con un determinado motivo
<ivedci89-desktop> si, debes usar las capas Lopulus
<Lopulus> listo, pero ya opte por otra cosa, mil gracias
<renzorzons_> Hola alguine me puede ayudar como puedo conectar mando de xbox360 en wune
<renzorzons_> wine
 * merrick  B.días?
<Saphyel> buenos dias, tengo una duda, comno se llama la app que esta arriba que parece un correo?
<Saphyel> en la barra superior*
<studynoob> Hola
<studynoob> Buenas
<studynoob> necesito ayuda
<studynoob> alguien me puede ayudar plis..
<studynoob> Necesito ayuda con un problema de gpa
<studynoob> no consigo actualizarlo y ahora me tira error
<ivedci89-desktop> MMMUy buenos dias
<studynoob> Buenas
<studynoob> alguien puede ayudar!!!???
<studynoob> esto esta kao xD
<studynoob> Quien me ayude lo pago 50e
<studynoob> Vaya porquería de canal!!
<SkavenXXI> otro cliente satisfecho ...
<merrick> xDD
<merrick> 50 pavazos..
<studynoob> Alguien puede ayudarme
<studynoob> ?
<mimecar> studynoob, pregunta directamente
#ubuntu-es 2014-11-30
<Tiffon> nas
 * merrick  buenas y tal.
<[[EgUaR]]> Buenos dias. Hay algun canal de ayuda en Ubuntu?
<merrick> Este.
<roger_35> o/
 * merrick  buenas..
<Loulus> hola. cuando inicio en una particion con ubuntu, se queda colgado en la pantalla de cuando esta cargando
<Lopulus1>  anda alguien por aca?
<merrick> no, nos arrastramos...
<Lopulus1> je
<juacom99> una consulta, actualize el kernell a  3.13.0-35-generic y luego de reiniciar no veo la interfaz wlan. trate de agregar algun modulos (sacados de google) pero nada. Si hago un lspci veo el hardware pero con ifconfig no ve la interfaz
<juacom99> estoy en Kubuntu 14.10 en una toshiba Sattelital L300
<juacom99> perdon debi decir 14.04
<merrick> te lo fundio el kernel seguramente... vuelve al kernel anterior...
<Lopulus1> merrick, y lo mio?
<merrick> Lopulus1: ni idea...
<juacom99> me podrias indicar como se hace eso merrick
<Lopulus1> ok merrick
<juacom99> Lopulus1: fijate en el registro de inicio a ver si te da alguna pista
<merrick> desistala el kernel o cuando entres al grub inicia con el kernel anterior
<Lopulus1> juacom99, como hago eso de ver el registro?
<juacom99> Lopulus1: Bootea con un Live y fijate en /var/log/dmesg de la particion que esta "rota"
<Lopulus1> anda a saber done
<Lopulus1> donde tengo un live cd
<juacom99> puedes bajartelo y quemarlo
<juacom99> merrick: con que tegla entro al grub ( no tengo dobleboot)
<Lopulus1> como es el proceso de reparar paquetes con fsck desde recovery mode?
<Lopulus> juacom99: , estas_
<juacom99> Lopulus: si
<Lopulus> como hago para hacer eso que me dijiste
<Lopulus> encontre un live cd
<Lopulus> de lucyd linx
<Lopulus> je
<juacom99> ok anda a una consola
<Lopulus> esta
<juacom99> y pone cat /var/log/dmesg
<juacom99> va perdon
<juacom99> anda a la particion de linux que te falla
<juacom99> podes hacer un fsck por las dudas
<Lopulus> no entendi
<Lopulus> yo abri ese archivo desde nautilius
<Lopulus> juacom99:
<juacom99> pero tenes que abrir el de tu disco
<juacom99> no el que monta el live Lopulus
<Lopulus> si, entiendo. Por eso lo abri desde la parte grafica, al montar el disco
<juacom99> ok
<Lopulus> porque no se cual es el nombre del disco
<Lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9320999/
<juacom99> fijate si encontras algun error
<Lopulus> no tengo ni idea
<Lopulus> ahi te deje el paste
<juacom99> pa yo no veo nada
<juacom99> pero seria mejor que lo vea alguien que sepa un poco mas que y :P
<juacom99> *yo
<Lopulus> ahi marca un [par de errores
<Lopulus> ctrl+f
<Lopulus> error
<juacom99> [  298.428464] init: Error while reading from descriptor: Broken pipe
<juacom99> encontre ese nomas
<juacom99> pero no se que es
<Lopulus> alguien me hecha una mano_
<Cervol> hola a todos
<Cervol> alguien sabe qué tema y qué iconos són estos?
<Cervol> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Canonical-Starts-Talking-About-Convergence-and-Ubuntu-14-10-Features-437648-3.jpg
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-23
<Tiffon> nas
<Octubre2> Ubuntu tiene un fallo
<Octubre2> no se como se olvidan de implementarlo porque llevan toda la vida igual
<Octubre2> bueno no es ubuntu, es gnome
<Octubre2> mimecar, como puedo saber que version de gnome esta usando mi ubuntu ?
<Octubre2> porque no veo opcion tipo gnome --version ni gnome-shell --version en mi terminal
<mimecar> tienes que tener algún "Acerca de" que lo diga
<mimecar> Ubuntu no usa gnome-shell
<Atiros> algun programa que recomienden para ubuntu 15.10
<mimecar> para...?
<Atiros> de los que no pueden faltar en ubuntu
<mimecar> Ubuntu no usa los programas, los usas tú
<mimecar> ¿qué necesitas?
<Atiros> para mejor compatibilidad con los programas de windows  que wine recomiendan
<mimecar> ¿no tienes programas alternativos en Ubuntu?
<mimecar> la última versión de Wine suele dar menos problemas
<mimecar> siempre que no tengas alternativas claro
<Atiros> Queria instalar el proteus en ubuntu pero me a resultado algo dificil
<mimecar> en el primer enlace tienes las instrucciones => https://www.google.es/search?q=proteus+ubuntu
<Atiros> muchas gracias
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-24
<ivedci89> qué pasa que no puedo actualizar?????????????????
<ivedci89> en ninguna de mis compus... ni con servidor para argentina ni el principal
<ivedci89> libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 debe ser reinstalado pero no hay un archivo para este... eso me dice apt-get
<ivedci89-desktop> hola alguien que haya usado librecad????
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-25
<oswaldo> hola
<Itxshell> Buenas noches
<Tiffon> nas
<salapin> nas tardes, quiero compartir un directorio concretamente "Música" con mi smartphone Android atrevés de ES File Explorer. El tema es el siguiente..
<salapin> en realidad lo que quiero hacer es sincronizar toda la música que tengo en el smartphone y la Tablet con el PC, actuando este como un servidor
<salapin> la sincronización la hago con Folder Sync
<salapin> el tema es .... lo que no acabo de entender
<salapin> es si debo crear un nuevo usuario en ubuntu para poder añadirlo a con smbpasswd -a nombredelnuevousuario
<salapin> pero no quiero que este usuario aparezca en el login ... asignadole un id debajo de 1000
<salapin> no aparece en el lightdm
<salapin> no se si estoy orientando bien el tema....
<salapin> que me aconsejais que haga¿
<guampa> salapin: no necesitas un nuevo usuario, podes compartir con un usuario existente
<salapin> como guampa
<salapin> en mi pc solo hay un usuario
<salapin> que soy yo
<salapin> :P
<salapin> ahora quiero que mi g3 tenga acceso a copiar archivos
<salapin> en doble sentido
<ralf_09> buenas tardes, tengo una duda existencial, actualmente tengo un centro de datos donde todo lo virtualizo con kvm, me a surgido el gusanito de usar openstack, pero no tengo claro su uso, y como se relaciona con juju y maas, etc, alguien que  pueda resolverme algunas dudas de novato, porque aunque leo y releo no me queda muy claro
<successus> salud o/
<albert_> hola
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-26
<bertha> hola
<Vsg21> buenas tardes.
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-27
<deybyd> porque no me puedo conectar al canal #lubuntu-es ?
<roger_35> porque Se llegó al límite de usuarios).
<deybyd> ohh :c
<Atiros> mejor programa para sniffer
<roger_35> ???
<Atiros> cual es el mejor programa para la interpretación de paquetes de redes aparte de wireshark
<kk-kk> como accedo desde una maquina de virtualbox directamente a un hub de mi pc? no a un dispositivo especifico, sino al hub
<kk-kk> como accedo desde una maquina de virtualbox directamente a un hub de mi pc? no a un dispositivo especifico, sino al hub, lo que quiero es que desde una maquina virtual con windows pueda acceder a una entrada usb de mi pc fisico, para que asi pueda reconocer un celular apagado, para hacer una actualizacion
<kk-kk> quiero actualizar un celular desde una maquina virtual con windows
<Xavier89> kk-kk
<Xavier89> pone el usb del celular
<Xavier89> a la maquina virtual
<DELLtra> kk-kk, instalaste el pack de virtualbox para poder hacer uso de los puertos usb
<DELLtra> en configuracion de la maquina virtual puedes agregar los dispositivos fisicos conectados a la maquina virtual
<kk-kk> si, pero el programa pide que lo coloque apagado y asi no lo reconice
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<DELLtra> kk-kk,  entonces no se como le vas hacer..  perdona pero no tengo idea de como hacerlo
<mariano> hi
<kk-kk> hola
<mariano> hola
<mariano> tengo un problema creo yo que es bastante simple quizas alguno pueda ayudarme
<kk-kk> dale, cual es?
<mariano> Tengo una laptop Toshiba la cual luego de reactivarse de una suspención una serie de lineas de error aparecen en modo texto y no puedo llegar a leerlas ya que desaparecen muy rapidas. Quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de poder verlas
<teboote> que manera de haber gente aquí
<kk-kk> busca el archivo /var/log/pm-suspend.log o uno con nombre parecido en el mismo directorio
<mariano> gracias!
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-28
<raflex> saludos,
<raflex> alguien a trabajado con MAAS?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<roger_35> o/
<julio> buenas tardes.. alguien me puede facilitar el paquete para instalar adobe flash
<julio> no puedo sintonizar radios de internet por falta de plugins
<julio> soy nuevo en linux
<Konqi> hola julio
<roger_35> ya se fue
<successus> salud o/
<uruk> hola
<mimecar> hola
<uruk> tengo un problema con un usb el qual lo tengo todo los directorios i ficheros a uruk:uruk i en 777 i quiero abrir un fichero pero nome lo deja grabar solo me lo deja abrir como solo lectura
<uruk> parto siempre desde uruk:uruk
<mimecar> si el sistema no está bien montado, da igual que le des permisos 777
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<uruk> 14.04 LTS
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado si el USB tiene errores?
<uruk> que yo sepa no tiene errores
<uruk> de todas formas nunca me ha dado problemas
<mimecar> ¿lo has comprobado?
<uruk> como se deberia comprobar
<uruk> ?
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema de archivos tiene?
<uruk> ext4
<mimecar> estás usando una memoria USB con EXT4?
<uruk> si
<mimecar> no es normal usar ese sistema de archivos
<uruk> que tengo que hacer paasarlo a fat321
<mimecar> desmonta la partición y después usa fsck.ext4 /dev/partición
<uruk> ?
<mimecar> sólo puedes pasarla guardando los datos en otro disco y formateando
<uruk> ok
<mimecar> ¿usas EXT4 por alguna razón?
<mimecar> vengo en un rato
<uruk> por que tengo ficheros que necesito cierto grado de seguridad que me da
<uruk> ext4 que no me da fat32
<mimecar> ext4 no te da seguridad
<mimecar> si necesitas seguridad, cifra los archivos
<uruk> si tambien pero era mas un tema de seguridad de accesos de todas formas tendria que funcionar,
<uruk> pero bueno supongo que debe haber sido que me volvi a instalar el sistema operativo con otro user
<uruk> i por alguna razon que desconozco aunke le haya puesto chown -R uruk:uruk /media/uruk/usb/
<uruk> i me dejo todo con los permisos 777 no me deja
<uruk> me gustaria saber porque pasa eso , la solucion rapida es copiar i formatear usb
<uruk> bueno gracias mimecar de todas formas
<mimecar> aunque tengas permisos 777
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que tengas acceso total y menos si el sistema de archivos está como sólo lecuta
<mimecar> lectura
<uruk> como se sabe eso? tenia entendido que si tengo rwxrwxrwx eso implica que todo el mundo puede acceder i ademas cuando entro como uruk:uruk i todo el usb esta como uruk:uruk, como puedo ver desde terminal que esos ficheros son solo de lectura?
<uruk> lo que si que me he fijado es que en cada fichero cuando le hago un ll me acaba el el nombre con *
<mimecar> ¿ya has comprobado si tiene errores?
<uruk> como se hace eso?
<mimecar> desmonta la partición y después usa fsck.ext4 /dev/partición
<uruk> umount /dev/sdd
<uruk> umount /dev/sdd no montado
<uruk> fsck.ext4 /dev/sdd
<uruk> /dev/sdd is in use
<uruk> e2fsck no se puede continuar, se finaliza
<uruk> ok ya lo encontre /dev/sdc1
<uruk> mimecar me pone diferencias del mapa de bits del bloque ....
<mimecar> si tienes errores arreglalos
<uruk> ok ya esta
<uruk> pero me sigue solo abriendo ficheros como lectura
<uruk> solo lectura
<mimecar> ¿los has corregido, desconectado el USB y conectado de nuevo?
<uruk> si solo lectura a ver vuelvo ha repetir lo que hice
<uruk> me da el siguiente output
<mimecar> si son muchas líneas ponlas en pastebin
<uruk> cuando le meto fsck.ext4 /dev/sde1
<uruk> solo una
<uruk> clean, 3579/250480 files, 48 ..... blocks
<uruk> los puntos suspensivos son numeros de los bloques
<uruk> ndad no hay manera , de encontrar el problema pues formateare
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-11-29
<danes> buenas, hay alguna forma de mantener un video de youtube maximizado en una pantalla mientras que el foco esta en otra pantalla? Cuando maximizo un video de youtube y hago clic en alguna otra ventana, el video se minimiza
<Xago> hola muchachos, estoy  intentando hacer upgrade desde 14.04 LTS a la siguiente 15.XY LTS. cómo le indico a esa y no la 16.04 que me aparece por defecto con el comando "sudo update-manager -d"
<MrTulias> Xago, la siguiente LTS seŕ la 16.04, todavía no ha salido
<MrTulias> será*
<Xago> pero ahora que estaba intentando actualizar me indicaba esa versión, pero que está en beta, aún.
<MrTulias> Así es, saldrá en abril
<MrTulias> Ahora está en beta todavía
<MrTulias> la última estable es la 15.10, pero no es LTS
<Xago> pero cómo le digo que quiero actualizar a las 15.04?
<Xago> MrTulias, pero cómo le digo que quiero actualizar a las 15.04?
<MrTulias> No sabría decirte bien, creo que hay que ir de versión en versión, tendrías que pasar por la 14.10, pero no lo sé seguro
<MrTulias> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/179430
<renso_> hay alguien por aqui ?
<renso> buenos dias, alguien online ?
<successus> salud
<Xago> me apareció este mensaje de error, mientras intentaba realizar el upgrade: "WARNING:root:file 'utopic.tar.gz.gpg' missing"
<mimecar> ¿qué versión tenías?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Xago> mimecar, 14.04
<mimecar> estabas actualizando sólo el sistema o pasando a una versión posterior?
<DELLtra> 0/
<DELLtra> tengo problemas con squirrelmail
<DELLtra> no logro configurarlo con imap 993
<DELLtra> alguna idea
<mimecar> ¿qué dicen los logs?
<DELLtra> error connection dropped by imap server
<DELLtra> es lo que sale en  squirrelmail
<DELLtra> no logro ingresar
<mimecar> no te acepta la conexión, revisa el log del servidor
<DELLtra> el servidor de correo esta perfectamente ya que lo probe con evolution envia y recibe correos
<mimecar> tu mensaje dice que el servidor no acepta la conexión
<DELLtra> si y lo que entiendo es que el cliente no logra conectar
<mimecar> no lo logra porque el servidor lo desconecta
<DELLtra> secure  IMAP (tls)  :false pero cuando la cambio a true
<DELLtra> Error connecting to IMAP server: tls nombre.servidor.dominio  0:
<DELLtra> mi duda es el modo de conexion ya que imap trabaja por 993 con ssl
<uruk> hola gente
<mimecar> hola uruk
<uruk> hola mimecar
<uruk> hice lo que me dijistes i copie todo en el usb pero en fat32 va bien sin fallos
<uruk> ubuntu no tiene repositorios para ffmpeg?
<mimecar> debería estar en los repositorios de terceros
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-28
<aldo> Buenas ;)
<fake3e4s> hola
<fake3e4s> :V
<fake3e4s> alguien me ayuda
<fake3e4s> donde puedo descargr programas en ubuntu
<Kalov> sudo apd-get
<fake3e4s> no funciona
<fake3e4s> :c
<_user_> tienes que escribir   apt-get update
<_user_> ejemplo despues     apt-get install pidgin
<Kalov> ya se fue _user_
<_user_>  XD
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-29
<sirix> buenas noches
<Kalov> buenas sirix
<circ-user-boCUO> ubuntu-desktop
<uruk> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<uruk> hola guampa
<guampa> hi uruk
<uruk> estoy bajandome unos planos mediante curl via php , pero el servidor de mapas me ha denegado el acceso a mi ip por lo que despues de 4 dias de descargas me dejo de descargar las imagenes, el caso que desde firefox con el plugin anonymox puedo acceder de manera visual a los 100.000 planos que me faltan pero el caso es que hacer eso manualmente es ridiculo asi que investigue por san google la manera de anonimonizar curl via bash mediante
<uruk> torify pero no me acaba de funcionar correctamente en ninguno de los sitios que he visitado, asi que diganme que opciones tengo o por donde tendria que buscar
<GridCube> uruk: podes usar downthemall en firefox para sistematizar la descarga
<uruk> gridCube voy a probar a ver
<uruk> pero no veo la manera de poner las 100.000 direcciones para que se me vayan descargando progresivamente
<uruk> eso con flashget si que existia al menos hace tiempo, desde hace mucho llevo haciendo eso solo en linea de comandos
<GridCube> uruk: hace un html que tenga todos los links, abrilo en ff y pone "descargar todo" en dta
<uruk> si pero ten en cuenta que necesita haer un sleep de 1 segundo sino la ip me la bloqueara de inmediato
<uruk> puedo hacer eso?
<uruk> lo se porque pase de meterle sleep i me lo bloqueaba al cabo de 10 minutos, luego mi ip quedaba bloqueada durante un dia
<uruk> gridcube porcierto como se hace el html i se pone en ff para que vaya descargando, dame alguna pista o idea
<GridCube> podes hacer eso
<GridCube> tenes las urls en algun lado no?
<uruk> si
<GridCube> de donde estas sacando lo que bajas?
<uruk> he creado las coordenadas dese python solo tengo que ponerlo en la variable get del la url del servidor de mapas i me saca la imagen
<GridCube> si tenes las urls en un txt podes ir al manejador de descargas de DTA y al costado abajo hay un boton que dice "importar desde archivo"
<GridCube> y ahi abris el txt
<GridCube> y empieza a descargar
<uruk> manejador de descargas vale no lo vi pues
<GridCube> en la configuración pones 1 descarga pro servidor
<uruk> ya lo vi
<uruk> ok , para hacerle un sleep de un segundo dices que en configuracion?
<pk2x3> Buenas a todos !
<GridCube> uruk: no veo el sleep
<GridCube> pero podes poner para que haga solo una descaraga por servidor, y un tiempo de espera si la siguiente descarga falla
<uruk> es decir hacer que me descarge a 1 segundo por descarga
<uruk> a ok ok
<GridCube> si te fijas dice "reintentos automaticos" y tiene de 1 minuto a 3 horas P:
<uruk> ostias 1 minuto es demasiado jajajaj
<uruk> se va a estar 3000 años para 100.000
<GridCube> ahí ya no te puedo ayudar
<GridCube> capas que hay otros gestores de descarga mas configurables
<pk2x3> Consulta (por si alguno le ha pasado). Tengo un Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS como frontal web con (Varnish+ModSecurity+Nginx) por delante. Aparte de dicho frontal tengo otros 4 exactamente iguales. En este último tengo un "Load Average" con picos que se pone por las nubes.
<pk2x3> CPU normal, RAM y SWAP normal.
<uruk> ok gracias por la idea grid
<pk2x3> Parece que el Load Average es falso, porque realmente el frontal tiene la misma carga que el resto.
<pk2x3> Toda sugerencia será bienvenida.
<pk2x3> Son picos sin patrón alguno. Nginx balancea la carga y todos tienen la misma configuración.
<pk2x3> Es muuuy raro.
<pk2x3> No hay crones.
<pk2x3> DDoS no puede ser porque afectaría a todos los frontales por igual.
<GridCube> sorry pk2x3 no tengo ni idea de que estas hablando
<pk2x3> Ok, cuando haces un "top", hay un parámetro que mide la carga del servidor, se llama "Load Average" y aparece arriba a la derecha.
<pk2x3> El comando "top" muestra una lista de procesos que se actualizan frecuentemente.
<pk2x3> En resumen, el servidor informa de una carga que no tiene y no se porqué.
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> pk2x3: podes preguntar en #ubuntu-server
<pk2x3> ok voy...
<pk2x3> gracias!
<GridCube> es en inglés pero estoy seguro que van a haber varios que sepan que decirte
<GridCube> si necesitas ayuda con inglés puedo darte una mano
<pk2x3> Mas o menos me manejo, muchas gracias, no conocía el canal.
<dannyLopez> Buenas. o/
<GridCube> oi
<b4rt> Hola amigos quiero ver si me pueden ayudar en un tema por favor.
<b4rt> :(
<DarkPsydeLord> b4rt: que tema?
<b4rt> Hola DarkPsydeLord, primero que todo gracias por contestar.
<b4rt> El tema es que me he mandao monumental error.
<b4rt> :(
<DarkPsydeLord> respondiendo como cualquier persona de soporte tecnico
<DarkPsydeLord> ya intento reiniciar?
<b4rt> Tengo un disco duro de 1TB y en ese disco duro tenía mis archivos y fotos de mi hijo y esas cositas.
<b4rt> Y el tema es que sobre esos archivos monté sin querer queriendo una imagen .ISO
<b4rt> Y ahora no puedo ver dichos archivos.
<b4rt> dmesg | tail
<b4rt> Me da el siguiente error en la línea final.
<b4rt> [  404.182644] FAT-fs (sdb5): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<DarkPsydeLord> dejame ver si entiendo bien
<b4rt> He intentado por todos los medios, de todas las formas posibles y me quedan dos opciones mi amigo.
<b4rt> 1) Venir ante vosotros a pedirles ayuda ya que son los mejores.
<b4rt> 2) Pagar 390 dólares para que me recuperen dichos archivos.
<DarkPsydeLord> espera espera
<b4rt> Estoy intentando con toda mi alma apegarme a la opción N° 1
<b4rt> Vale, espero...
<DarkPsydeLord> primero dejame hacerme una idea mas grande de todo
<b4rt> Vale.
<DarkPsydeLord> estabas instalando?
<DarkPsydeLord> o en que momento montaste?
<DarkPsydeLord> como desmontaste?
<b4rt> Joder mi amigo.
<b4rt> Yo tenía mis archivos en ese disco duro y sobre ellos puse una imagen .ISO de debian o ubuntu, ya ni recuerdo cual era.
<b4rt> Y no puedo acceder a dichos archivos.
<DarkPsydeLord> queria ver el escenario por que normalmente no deerias poder montar cosas en un disco sin espacio nomas asi
<DarkPsydeLord> pero en todo caso
<DarkPsydeLord> que paso cuando corriste fsck?
<b4rt> Me ha dado esto: ¡¡ATENCIÓN!!  El sistema de ficheros está montado. Si se continúa se PROVOCARÁN
<b4rt> GRAVES daños al sistema de ficheros.
<b4rt> Y no le he dado a correr para no seguir cagándola
<b4rt> xD
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<DarkPsydeLord> umount /dev/sdb5 funciono?
<b4rt> Joder ya ni recuerdo.
<b4rt> Si me das un segundo para traer el disco.
<b4rt> Puedo probar si puedo lograr conjuntamente contigo solucionar el tema.
<b4rt> Por favor.
<DarkPsydeLord> pues deberia funcionar desmontar y correr fsck
<DarkPsydeLord> pero su hay que aclarar que los datos si se sobreescriben no suelen ser recuperables
<DarkPsydeLord> yo en todo caso usaria testdisk que es lo que me ha salvado el trasero en incontables ocaciones
<b4rt> Listo ya lo he conectado.
<b4rt> DarkPsydeLord: mira
<DarkPsydeLord> miro
<b4rt> Esto es lo primero que me dice al conectar el disco duro al USB.
<b4rt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555198/
<b4rt> (ahora esta conectado)
<DarkPsydeLord> y entonces lo que tu me dijiste fue cuando dmesg es usado no
<b4rt> Claro, cuando yo lo usé salió eso.
<b4rt> Y algo más.
<b4rt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23555210/
<b4rt> Eso me dice al usar dmesg | tail
<DarkPsydeLord> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> mira estoy pensando
<DarkPsydeLord> creo que hay posibilidades
<DarkPsydeLord> normalmente esos errores los soluciona fsck
<DarkPsydeLord> eso en cuanto a poder o no montar la unidad
<DarkPsydeLord> sobre los datos es mi principal problema por la misma naturaleza del funcionamiendo de un hdd ssd
<DarkPsydeLord> as que sobre los datos es bueno pensar en alternativas
<DarkPsydeLord> asi que veamos
<DarkPsydeLord> es una sola particion?
<b4rt> Sí.
<DarkPsydeLord> que tipo de formato tiene
<b4rt> FAT-fs dice el error.
<DarkPsydeLord> tienes algun otro disco para intentar clonar este?
<DarkPsydeLord> siempre es una buena idea copiar antes de usar fsck
<b4rt> Emmm
<b4rt> Sí, tengo otro disco de 1 TB
<dannyLopez> ¿Ubuntu Tweak ya está en repositorios o sigue por ppa?
<DarkPsydeLord> apt-cache search tweak nothing found XD asi que creo que aun ppa
<dannyLopez> Gracias DarkPsydeLord
<dannyLopez> :)
<DarkPsydeLord> no...
<DarkPsydeLord> bromeaba
<DarkPsydeLord> queria debate
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha
<dannyLopez> Te veo en el OT
<tripleshackle> !Pondering42 Christopher Hitchens - Hitch-22- A Memoir (retail) (mobi).rar
<kubot> tripleshackle: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
#ubuntu-es 2016-11-30
<sirix> buenas noches
<Kalov> .
<Kalov> para los logs
<Kalov> .
<Kalov> nada emocionante a pasado en este canal
<Kalov> durante los dias que he estado
<Kalov> tampoco soy usario de linux
<Kalov> creo que me despedire
<Kalov> me despido con una poesia
<Kalov> .
<Kalov> palabras intestinales
<Kalov> y la fuga del paralitico
<Kalov> deja ir al sordo
<b4rt> o.o
<Kalov> acorralado por los ciegos
<Kalov> .
<Kalov> adios muchachos!!
<Kalov> kalov - 11/30/16
<Kalov> 10:40pm
<Kalov> 29/11/16**
<Kalov> .
<atXus> yo
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-01
<sirix> buenas noches
<Kalov> buenas sirix
<sirix> Kalov: que tal, como va todo
<Kalov> bien aqui
<Kalov> como vas tu sirix
<jalf> hola a todos, esto es canal de soporte?
<Enlil> hola buenas
<mimecar> hola
<Enlil> que tal mimecar, tengo un problema gordo, tengo un ordenador que estoy revisando y me dice que no tiene espacio, fui a borrar kernels antiguos y borré alguno pero ahora no me deja porque dice que no tiene espacio
<mimecar> limpia primero el caché de apt
<Enlil> como puedo pasarte la salida de sudo apt-get autoremove  (por ejemplo)?
<mimecar> puedes usar pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Enlil> http://pastebin.com/qDm5XYXG
<mimecar> pon la salida de df /h en pastebin
<Enlil> -h ?
<Enlil> http://pastebin.com/evxiUaRE
<Enlil> esto, no sé que es: overflow         1,0M   1,0M     0 100% /tmp
<mimecar> tienes espacio en / y /home
<mimecar> ese /tmp no tiene mucho sentido
<mimecar> ¿qué modificaciones has hecho en el sistema?
<Enlil> no recuerdo haber hecho una partición aparte para tmp
<Enlil> no sé, yo no uso el ordenador a diario
<Enlil> sólo le soluciono errores al ordenador, si hay
<Enlil> sí, hay algo raro en el tmp
<Enlil> vale, tmp está lleno de cosas que tienen que ver con el purgado de los kernels, pero el problema creo que es anterior
<mimecar> en esa carpeta sólo deberías tener datos temporales
<mimecar> reiniciando el equipo te sigue saliendo "overflow"?
<Enlil> voy a ver
<Enlil> ahora vuelvo
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> parece que todo bien
<Enlil> el overflow se ha ido
<Enlil> tengo libre en / unos 3 gigas, así que parece que ya está solucionado
<Enlil> confirmado, todo solucionado, también he podido eliminar todos los kernels antiguos
<Enlil> muchas gracias mimecar
<Enlil> :)
<mimecar> ok
<Enlil> adios :)
<mefista> tengo un aviso de no poder hacer una actualizacion
<mefista> me da error
<mefista> y un simbolo rojo en la parte superior derecha
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-02
<sirix> mefista: intentaste actualizar por el terminal? sudo apt update && apt upgrade -y
<m1guelpiedrafita> Hi!
<alanri87> holaaa
<m1guelpiedrafita> ¡hola! se me escapó el inglés...
<mimecar> hola
<mefista> hola
<mefista> alguna novedad
<DarkPsydeLord> si la mas grande novedad es que no hay novedad
<mefista> jajj bien DarkPsydeLord
<mefista> otra
<DarkPsydeLord> hi again
<DarkPsydeLord> perdone usted tuve que ir a comer
<dannyLopez> Buenas ¿Ubuntu es lo mismo que XUbuntu, o tienen cambios realmente significativos?
<dannyLopez> ¿O sólo es el cambio de WM?
<DarkPsydeLord> DE
<DarkPsydeLord> el nucleo es ubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> el DE es xfce
<DarkPsydeLord> difieren solamente los metodos cortos de teclado en el entorno de escritorio
<DarkPsydeLord> tambien la cantidad de recursos
<DarkPsydeLord> quiza algunas apps
<DarkPsydeLord> pero todo lo demas igual
<dannyLopez> En teoría si descargo XUbuntu es lo mismo que descargar Ubuntu e instalar XFCE
<dannyLopez> ¿?
<DarkPsydeLord> no del todo
<DarkPsydeLord> toma en cuenta que hay ciertas configuraciones necesarias
<DarkPsydeLord> que xubuntu ya ha hecho por ti
<DarkPsydeLord> pero si es muy cercano
<dannyLopez> Ah, vale, gracias.
<dannyLopez> Más que una pregunta, una recomendación ¿Me recomiendas Zorin o Xubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-03
<m1guelpiedrafita> Alguien sabe cómo puedo añadir el espacio sin asignar a la artición de Ubuntu?
<m1guelpiedrafita> http://i.imgur.com/dl4vfgG.png
<sergioo_> hola
<sergioo_> alguien de a descargado el último cinnamon y lo ha instalado en ubuntu?
<sergioo_> xenial
#ubuntu-es 2016-12-04
<karelyn> hola
<Wizard> Hola
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> para este portatil :
<marcfp> fujitsu siemens li 2375
<marcfp> que version de ubuntu le puedo instalar ?
<marcfp> soporta bien la 12.04?
<marcfp> que version de ubuntu linux debo instalar ?
<marcfp> ubuntu 32 bits o ubuntu 64 bits ?
<marcfp> alguien lo sabe ? gracias
<Wizard> marcfp: Hola. 12.04 es un poco viejo. Prueba 16.04 o 16.10
<Wizard> Si estas nuevo en Linux, 16.04 sera buen opción para ti.
<Wizard> Que procesoro tienes en este portatil?
<marcfp> Wizard: no es para mi ...
<marcfp> fujitsu siemens li 2375
<marcfp> el portatil es este
<marcfp> yo uso debian
<marcfp> pero esto es para un compañero mio ...
<marcfp> no es para mi
<marcfp> el portatil no lo tengo yo físicamente ahora mismo...
<Wizard> Es un poco viejo.
<marcfp> por eso, antes de hacer nada ... prefiero preguntar y buscar información al respecto, para no tener problemas después
<marcfp> Wizard: ya
<marcfp> Wizard: por esa razon decia la 12.10
<Wizard> Hmm, no puedo encontrar que procesor tiene.
<marcfp> yo tampoco lo he encontrado ...
<Wizard> marcfp: Yo probía 16.04 amd64
<marcfp> la va a aguantar ?
<Wizard> probaría*
<marcfp> es un ordenador viejo ....
<Mikelevel> baja algun livecd o similar y averigua algo del hardware
<marcfp> mmmmm
<marcfp> y todo como siempre, de gratis ....
<marcfp> esto de ser informatico es una ruina!!!!
<lugonza> marcfp, yo te recomendaria xubuntu 16.04 lts
<Wizard> No si programas :)
<lugonza> sobre la arquitectura deberias ya saberlo, puedes mirar en tu OS actual
<marcfp> Wizard: me estoy leiendo un libro de c++ de djarne stroustop
<Wizard> Si quieres ganar dinero va con javascript, java o C#
<marcfp> bjarne stroustop
<marcfp> java lo odio
<marcfp> c# no lo he tocado nunca
<Wizard> Porque?
<marcfp> y javascript es por el boom de nodejs ?
<marcfp> Wizard: pk no es ni lima ni limonada
<marcfp> es un asco java, para mi gusto
<marcfp> prefiero aprender bien i mejor c++
<Wizard> Como quieres.
<Wizard> javascript por web :D
<marcfp> ya
<marcfp> nodejs
<Mikelevel> vas a picar codigo por dinero , q mas dara..
<marcfp> angular ....
<marcfp> oculus
<Wizard> nodejs es historia diferente.
<marcfp> es javascript
<Mikelevel> cobol > all
<marcfp> es un framework, no ?
<marcfp> os dejo, que tengo que ir a comer
<marcfp> muchas gracias por todo :)
<marcfp> hasta ahora
<marcfp> volveré a entrar para preguntar (si no es molestia)
<marcfp> hasta ahora
<Wizard> suerte con su portatil
<Knownle> hola
<Knownle> quiero restar horas en libreoffice calc pero me lo trata como si fueran fechas
<Knownle> cuando yo lo unico que quiero son horas de tiempo, no de hora de una fecha concreta...
<Knownle> por lo que si hago por ejemplo 2h - 3h me da como resultado 23h...
<Knownle> en vez de -1h
<cousteau> ¿te vale con quitar la h?
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-27
<7F1AAA130> eiiiiiiiiiiii
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-28
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine en su caminar  , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<Subito> buenas gente
<Subito> hay alguien ahi?
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-29
<Uomen> hola
<Uomen> estoy provando Ubuntu 17.10 pero no funciona internet en ninguno de mis portatiles de mi casa :S
<Uomen> en cambio tengo ubuntu 16.04LTS y si me funciona internet
<acacio> ola jpvgn
<acacio> Uomen,  ola
<acacio> Uomen,  podria ser problema de driver
<Doble_Alfa> Saludos
<acacio> saludos Doble_Alfa
<Doble_Alfa> cómo estas acacio
<acacio> bien gracias Doble_Alfa y usted que  tal ?
<Doble_Alfa> acostumbrándome de nuevo al IRC
<Uomen> acacio, es curioso porque si hago un ping a una IP de internet si me lo hace
<Uomen> pero si hago ping con el nombre del dominio no
<Uomen> no me lo encuentra
<acacio> Uomen,  esta usando coneccion wifi con las portatiles?
<Uomen> si
<acacio> Uomen,  podria ser ese el problema
<Uomen> pero con ubuntu 16.04 si funciona
<acacio> Uomen,  hay dispositivos wifi que no van muy bien   por compatibilidad
<albert> hola alguien sabria decirme porque no logro instalar un programa en ubuntu mate
<acacio> albert,  que software es?
<albert> gcode sender
<acacio> Uomen,  ya le digo podria ser la wifi , pruebe por eternet a ver
<albert> abrir lo abro pero lo que pasa es que no logro que reconosca el puerto
<acacio> albert,  no sabria decirte buscaste en la red?
<albert> si llevo dos dias buscando ufff bueno tenia q intentar por aqui
<acacio> yo siempre di con la solucion en google en el 90% d elos casos que se me resisten
<acacio> albert,  pues sera que alguien con mas conocimientos te oriente
<acacio> yo ese software esque ni se para que es no lo uso
<albert> vamos a ver
<albert> sabrias decirme si puedo instalar unos programas de debian a ubuntu mate
<acacio> albert,  si las aplicaciones .deb son soportadas por ubuntu
<acacio> albert,  yo uso algunas aplicaciones.deb en ubuntu mate 16.04
<albert> haber si me explico
<acacio> expliquese
<albert> y donde encuentro las aplicaciones .deb del programa que quiero
 * Doble_Alfa se entromete
<acacio> prueba añadiendo en el buscador por ejemplo audaciti para debian o audacitey.deb y debiera arrojarle la busqueda
<Doble_Alfa> si son aplicaciones .deb no debería haber problema al ejecutarlas en cualquier distro ubuntu
<Doble_Alfa> salvo que hubiera algun problema de dependencias
<Doble_Alfa> pero un update/upgrade antes de instalar podría maximizar la compatibilidad
<Doble_Alfa> mejor dicho la probabilidad de éxito
<albert> Doble_Alfa y sabrias como puedo instalar unos driver
<acacio> albert,  seria buscar los drivers en concreto para ubuntu o deb
<acacio> albert,  en algunos casos podria usarse algun driver para windows que exista compativilidad , hay una aplicacion que facilita esto ultima o ayuda
<albert> el caso es que yo logro instalar el programa pero no logro que reconosca el puerto usb
<acacio> albert,  el puerto usb  d epor si ubuntu lo reconocera , el problema seria enlazar el software con dicho puerto
<Doble_Alfa> Si el programa que usas se llama Universal Gcode Sender, está escrito en java y muy probablemente el detalle esté en el propio java
<acacio> albert,  ademas conviene lanzar una actualizacion cuando se  intenta instalar aplicaciones para que el S.O. este a la ultima verison
<Doble_Alfa> exactamente
<acacio> Doble_Alfa,  se ve que lleva tiempo con ubuntu
<acacio> yo opino que hay que probar y buscar opciones sin miedo , pues  de lo contrario no se aprende
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz le silumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
<Doble_Alfa> :)
<ubuntu-gnome> hola
<Gansito> hola
<Gansito> hola GridCube
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> necesitas ayuda?
<Gansito> no solo pasaba a saludar, pero parece que nadie le gusta conversar
<Gansito> pero creo que me equivoque de canal, parece que es mas de soporte
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> Gansito, si ews verdad
<Gansito> bueno pues voy a buscar a uno mas informal, pero gracias por responder
<GridCube> Gansito, tenemos #ubuntu-es-cafe pero habla aun menos gente ahi
<GridCube> te invito a ##espanol y a ##castellano
<Gansito> ah gracias, que pases un buen dia
<Gansito> ahorita vamos para alla
<Gansito> gracias de nuevo
<Gansito> nos vemos
#ubuntu-es 2017-11-30
<albert> alguien sabe algun prgrama libre para mandar el codigo
<albert> g
<albert> alguien sabe porque no puedo instalar wine
<Doble_Alfa> Buen día
<mimecar> hola JuanCuero32
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-01
 * acacio ola
<uruksu> hola necesito ayuda sobre un problema del que veo que es de ubuntu -> cuando inicio el sistema y pongo mi password el teclado me funciona correctamente mientras que cuando se ejecuta el sistema las mayusculas y minusculas se me invierten alguna solucion?
<acacio> uruksu,  ola podria ser  problema de driver  por algun motivo ubuntu nor econoce bien el teclado o lo confunde
<acacio> uruksu,  probo con otro teclado?
<uruksu> si incluso con el teclado de pantalla me escribe con majusculas las letras que son en minusculas no cro que sea del driver
<uruksu> por lo que he visto hay mas gente que tiene ese problema, antes el teclado me funcionaba bien
 * acacio pasen linda noche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-02
<linel> Buenas
 * icemodding holas!
<acacio> ola
 * acacio pasen linda noche sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2017-12-03
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
<Jakeukalane> hola. tengo un disco duro con ubuntu 16.04 instalado y quiero poner en el mismo ordenador un disco duro que ya tiene instalado un windows
<Jakeukalane> ¿Qué tendría que hacer en el grub para que detecte el otro disco?  Si la pregunta no es pertinente en este canal ¿donde podría preguntar? gracias
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-01
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien tiene idea sobre dns??
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-25
<Guest73718> Buenaas noches desde Madrid
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-26
<jp46> Helouda chavales
<jp46> :-D
<jp46> Alguien
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-27
<alexlikerockmalo> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-28
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-29
<anon983> hol
<Gosset> hola
<Gosset> alguien ahí?
#ubuntu-es 2019-11-30
<GridCube> hi
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-01
<NetAdicto> buenas
<NetAdicto> estoy usando ubuntu en una laptop y la tecla FN (funcion) no me funciona como la puedo habilitar
<Walo> Hola gente, saludos desde Chile, me acabo de cambiar a Ubuntu y tengo un pequeño problema que es mas una molestia que otra cosa, no puedo deshabilitar el maldito sonido de tambores al aparecer la pantalla de inicio
<Walo> he buscado por muchos lados desde ayer y nada me sirve
<Walo> tengo ubuntu 19.04
<Walo> cualquier ayuda se agradece porque en verdad que es molesto el uidito ese
<Walo> ruidito
